#ubuntu+1 2007-08-06
<opop> same with all your consoles, 1-6?
<h8crime> yeah, although some have log messages
<opop> h8crime, if you open gterm, do you get a login?
<opop> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<opop> is there a gutsy dev channel?
<opop> besides U+1?
<__mikem> does anyone have a screenshot of kubuntu gutsy
<h8crime> opop: yeah i can run x fine
<c1|freaky> opop: #ubuntu-devel
<__mikem> God d***it, take a look at this piece of $h!t fresh from redmond http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver/facts/default.mspx
<__mikem> ooh crap I am in the wrong chanel
<__mikem> I am soo sorry
<opop> h8crime, right, you can run X, but do you get a login when you run a terminal from within an X session?
<h8crime> yes
<h8crime> everything works fine in x
<opop> ok then...
<opop> silly question, but did yu hit <<enter>> when you were in the console?  sometimes it needs a jumpstart
<defcon> does anyone know if gutsy will implement a full drive encryption option for the install process?
<pwnguin> out of curiousity, why is the fluendo codec in universe?
<RAOF> Because its not officially supported; universe is not for "ugh, licensing" packages (that's multiverse :))
<pwnguin> it seems like that's the sort of thing you'd want to move into main
<pwnguin> or restricted
<h8crime> opop: yesi tried hitting everything
<opop> i'm gonna recompile the generic kernel without vesafb support, and with nvidiafb support instead.  Is there a good reason not to do this?
<crdlb> opop, nvidiafb doesn't work with the prop drivers
<crdlb> iirc
<opop> crdlb, well, that's as good a reason as any.
<opop> crdlb, vesafb is now compiled into the kernel (module is not even an option in the config)
<opop> vesafb is not working properly on the console with nvidia cards, as evidenced by some new bug or other I found on launchpad
<opop> it's a new bug, so I don't expect a fix for at least a few kernel iterations.
<opop> could be a true kernel bug, since that's new functionality since .6, but, I dunno
<opop> long story short, I'm abandoning the search.
<opop> does the prop driver provide a framebuffer extension?
<RAOF> opop: Which prop drivers?  Mine work just fine :)
<eddiedean> RAOF, nvidia's.
<eddiedean> RAOF, the problem is, vesafb isn't working, but it's in the kernel as opposed to modular, so I can't turn it off.
<eddiedean> i guess I just don't know what I'm doing
<theverant> is this the right channel for kubuntu+1 discussion, or is there another?
<jrib> theverant: here is ok
<jarrett> has anyone had a problem with compiz fusion crashing with the error "Checking for Xgl: not present" and found a fix?
<sn0> jarrett it should say more than that, try launching from the terminal
<jarrett> sn0: it does but that seems to be the only thing wrong, one sec, ill put the full message in a pasetbin
<sn0> hokay
<sn0> bug 122941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122941 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122941
<jarrett> so it seems there is no workaround?
<RAOF> jarrett: Only start compiz once per boot?
<jarrett> RAOF: it never starts, sometimes i will get a crash report for compiz.real but others it seems to not even start
<RAOF> Oh, that's different to what I'm seeing then.
<jarrett> here is the full output http://pastebin.com/d3b6882bb
<crdlb> jarrett, <FusioBot> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<sn0> :)
<jarrett> alright wish me luck
<jarrett> no luck :(
<crdlb> you ctrl+alt+bksped?
<jarrett> yes
<crdlb> do you still get /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32 ?
<jarrett> the end of the error is a bit different http://pastebin.com/d765a3713
<crdlb> it's not segfaulting anymore
<jarrett> do i need to configure xorg for xgl?
<crdlb> you don't need Xgl
<crdlb> although it might work in Xgl
<jarrett> what do i need then
<RAOF> jarrett: And if you wait a little bit, Xgl setup will be as simple as "apt-get install xserver-xgl xsession-xgl-kde"
<jarrett> RAOF: whats the solution for the impatient :)
<crdlb> RAOF, how does it handle the difference between nvidia and ati?
<RAOF> jarrett:
<RAOF> crdlb: Same way as compiz does.
<RAOF> I stole the compiz wrapper script's nvidia detection :P
<crdlb> how is that?
<crdlb> ohhh
<crdlb> heh why did nobody think to do that before?
<RAOF> Because they weren't packaging up some xsessions
<crdlb> yes that part too :)
<RAOF> jarrett: For the impatient... I could throw up some debs on my webserver.
<crdlb> or you could set up Xgl manually :)
<RAOF> Soft!
<RAOF> And that wouldn't help test the new xgl :(
<crdlb> :P
<jarrett> i would rather do it manually, but i dont mind doing some testing for you
<RAOF> jarrett: Building now.
<jarrett> RAOF: sweet
<RAOF> jarrett: www.cooperteam.net
<jarrett> RAOF: do i just need the kde one?
<RAOF> jarrett: Yup.  Unless you *want* a gnome session :)
<jarrett> RAOF: i also have gnome installed, but dont use it much
<RAOF> jarrett: If you want a gnome xgl session, by all means, install the gnome xsession.
<RAOF> They don't conflict, or anything.
<crdlb> RAOF, how are the sessions named?
<jarrett> RAOF: alright, thanks, do i also need the xserver-xgl package
<crdlb> jarrett, yes
<RAOF> Gnome (Xgl), KDE (Xgl), XFCE (Xgl)
<RAOF> jarrett: Yup.  Although gdebi will scream at you if you haven't installed the xserver package :)
<crdlb> yeah that's good, should help with a lot of confusion about what Xgl is
<crdlb> ie "boot into Xgl, not gnome"
<RAOF> :)
<crdlb> RAOF, wow, all of CompositeManager/Xgl is now one apt-get command :)
<jarrett> RAOF: xserver-xorg-core?
<jarrett> RAOF: xserver-xgl wont install
<jarrett> it opens gdebi gets to 93% of reading the package and closes
<RAOF> jarrett: Hm.  Can you do it with just dpkg --install?  It's possible that gdebi is broken :)
<RAOF> crdlb: That's the idea, yes :)
<jarrett> RAOF: looks like you were right
<RAOF> :)
<jarrett> alright, wish me luck again
<kousotu> RAOF: woul you help me in coding that plugin thing?
<RAOF> kousotu: I don't have time, sorry
<kousotu> RAOF: darn.. k
<jarrett> well that got xgl working but didnt do much for compiz
<RAOF> Compiz still dies?  Bah.
<RAOF> (You are using the KDE (Xgl) session, right?)
<kousotu> RAOF: how do I geta mp3 decoder for k3b?
<RAOF> No idea, sorry.  Search help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<kousotu> RAOF: I thoght I had it already...
<kousotu> RAOF: would you know how to code konversation for WInxp?
<kousotu> would like to port it
<RAOF> kousotu: I've done a small amount of windows programming.  But no.
<kousotu> darn...
<kousotu> lol
<theverant> anyone know why all my KMenu entries have "_: Entries in K Menu:" prefexing them?
<theverant> correction: *most*, not *all*
<IdleOne> can someone tell me how to start the virtualbox GUI?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: from the menu, usually
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, I dont see it in the menu
<IdleOne> and typing virtualbox in terminal returns command not found
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: it's case sensitive - VirtualBox
* Hobbsee has no idea which gnome menu it is, as they're confusing
<IdleOne> ty
<kousotu> Hobbsee: might beother
* Hobbsee uses kde
<kousotu> < uses Gnome
<Kousotu> wth?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> [22:45:40]  [Info-#ubuntu+1]  Discovered on Sun Nov 26 00:42:45 2006
<Kousotu>  Cannot join #ubuntu+1 registered nickname only +R
<Kousotu> [22:46:11]  Kousotu : wth?
<Kousotu> [22:46:14]  Kousotu : lol
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+Rr]  by Hobbsee
<Kousotu> ?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-rR]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> yea, I am regitered
<Hobbsee> for some reason, it doesnt show -r's
<Hobbsee> or r's
<Kousotu> and it gave me that error
<Kousotu> registered*
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> freenode must be on crack, or something.  it wasnt showing +R
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> wha's the libdvdcss site?
<Kousotu> medibutnu.org?
<IdleOne> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IdleOne> medibuntu also has it
<Kousotu> the medi site
<Kousotu> what is it?
<Kousotu> lol
<IdleOne> medibuntu.com/.et/.org try them all
<IdleOne> hell there isnt that many choices to pick from
* Hobbsee prefers to pick up libdvdcss using the install script in libdvdread3
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> locate install-css.sh, run it.
<Kousotu> .co.jp .tk .net
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> and assuming someone hasnt merged, and killed my changes *again*, it'll still be executable.
<Kousotu> there's tones of .* nline
<IdleOne> this is awsome! I am install Gutsy inside Gutsy :)
<IdleOne> installing
<Kousotu> wth?
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> VM.
* Hobbsee notes the number of times you could do that should only be limited by your ram...
<IdleOne> the install is actually faster in the VM then the actual install on my machiner lmao
<IdleOne> wonder how VirtualBox handles multiple cd installs
<DanaG> Argh, sometimes when scrolling in Firefox, all of Xorg (except for the cursor movement) will lock up for a few seconds randomly.
<malnilion> Sometimes when running compiz, everything locks up too :P
<malnilion> My favorite is that when compiz is enabled and I run a fullscreen game, it has a tendency to crash the x server
<DanaG> Oh, and the input buffer will still be accumulating events, so I'll suddenly have all my buttons and clicks happen after the system unfreezes.
<malnilion> Hehe, yeah kinda cool to see, but not cool to experience
<malnilion> So for compiz...are rotating cube *and* desktop wall going to both be enabled by default?
<DanaG> Not possible.
<DanaG> They are two discrete ways of providing multiple desktops, so you can't do both at once in any reasonable manner.
<DanaG> Unless somebody makes a combined plugin, but one does not exist right now.
<malnilion> Yeah, I had both enabled somehow and it was kinda annoying.
<malnilion> I like the desktop wall method better, it seems faster and more accurate than the cube method.
<malnilion> The new compiz configure tool is quite nice.
<malnilion> So, I guess there's going to be debate about which method should be default...cube or wall?
<DanaG> Argh, wording on Window Previews:
<DanaG> Paint Window Like Background.
<DanaG> That's broken.  Why would you want to make the window look like the background?
<RAOF> DanaG: File a bug :)
<DanaG> What it really does is this: Use Window-like background.
<DanaG> Note the hyphen or dash, whichever you happen to call it.
* RAOF calls it what it's called, which is 'hyphen'
<DanaG> Argh, Firefox has its tooltips as type PopupMenu.
<RAOF> :)
<malnilion> What does that mean?
* malnilion guesses they should be something else ;)
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure there's a tooltip window type.
<DanaG> What I mean is, if I set menus to animate one way and tooltips to animate another (they are separated, but set to the same animation, by default),
<DanaG> you'll see tooltips in Firefox are animated as menus.
<malnilion> Yeah, that makes sense.
<malnilion> I don't think I *really* want my tooltips shivering into place.
<DanaG> I have tooltips set to fade, and menus to "beam up".
<DanaG> I used to use Horizontal Folds for tooltips, but now that they expand from the center, it makes that animation visually wrong.
<DanaG> It used to look like a segmented thingy dropping down, but now it doesn't.
<Kousotu> how do I give boot.ini a grub option?
<Kousotu> how do I give boot.ini a grub option?
<Kousotu> wb DreamThief
<Kousotu> how do I give boot.ini a grub option?
<Kousotu> can someone help with bootpart?
<Kousotu> can someone help with bootpart? (NOT GRUB)
<keram> hey
<keram> what is a good tool for detecting available wireless networks
<RAOF> network manager
<keram> there another one?
<keram> maybe more similar to the windows network sniffer
<lamalex> keram: try wifiradar?
<keram> alright thanks
<keram> i will give it a shot
<databuddy> yaknow installed feisty also to play around
<databuddy> turns out that compiz/beryl work good on it vs much mroe broken in gutsy - that screenfreeze thing
<databuddy> hm.. gotta track that down and submit bug i guess
<Zdra> Hi, is there some gutsy packages to install the "Nouveau" free nvidia driver ?
<vm> hey all, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 tribe 3, how do i get desktop effects working if i have an ati video card?
<vm> ??
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > heh hi
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i was wondering if fiesty fawn was supported under vmware
<vm> where do i find the restricted driver manager in 7.10?
<vm>  where do i find the restricted driver manager in 7.10?????
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i believe gdm
<vm> htrm
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > heh
<vm> brb
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > dang, where did i put my isos...
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > kk
<savvas> um.. when's the beta coming up?
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbon is scheduled to be released in October 2007
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > i'd wait 'till then ;)
<savvas> well i'd like to help a bit with bug fixing :)
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > humm
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > well, i don't know
<savvas> i'll wait for tribe 4 or 5 then update
<savvas> September 27th - beta release
<savvas> ;p
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > :P
<DJ-DrIP[AR] > ty ;)
<vm> how do i enable desktop effects with an ati card?
<snadge> vm: depending on which piece of shit ati card you have.. determines whether its a royal pain in the ass, or next to impossible
<vm> x1600
<snadge> ok i'll try to be helpful now.. theres 3 drivers
<vm> i had it workin on fiesty
<rjek> Hmm!  Monarch discomfort in the donkey!
<vm> i had to install an xgl session
<snadge> fglrx (proprietry ati driver, best 3d support, lacks AIGLX support needed for eye candy)
<snadge> yes.. you will need to do that again
<vm> but i dnt know how to do it
<vm> lol
<snadge> i have a script somewhere which i use to start XGL
<snadge> and can select it from the login screen
<snadge> i got that by googling
<vm> but to actually install xgl?
<snadge> oh thats easy
<snadge> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<vm> hrm
<vm> no i just needa find that session script
<vm> and i cant find the restricted driver menu
<snadge> i'd love to install gutsy and give it a whirl
<snadge> but its more fun to wait until its released
<snadge> install it.. then complain that its broken
<snadge> :P
<snadge> like i've done with every other ubuntu release
<vm> lol
<vm> it seems nice
<vm> installed, and it booted in 1280x1024
<vm> was like woes
<vm> anywayz brb in like 2min
<vm> hrm
<vm> xgl is like really laggy
<vm> and flickers
<snadge> ahh you might need to enable this
<snadge> compiz options -> Indirect Rednering
<snadge> in compiz icon
<vm> there is no compiz icon
<vm> whats the command to get to the compiz setting
<_4strO> yop yop
<vm> any idea?
<vm> hrm
<snadge> haha
<slytherin> Is Tracker going to be default in gutsy instead of beagle?
<leperkhanz> Anybody found a way to tweak gutsy and get Ardour running?
<mendred> leperkhanz: actually there was a bug in ardour which led to its crashing with gtk2 2.11..its been fixed in ardour 2.0.5
<leperkhanz> I d/l the latest .deb from getdeb.net, but I haven't got it working either.  gdebi crashes before it finishes.
<mendred> well...i installed an unofficial 2.0.5 dev
<mendred> deb
<mendred> and it now works fine
<mendred> however its totally unsupported
<mendred> so i wouldnt recommend it to others
<leperkhanz> yes of course.... I don't expect perfection out of gutsy for another couple months... :D
<rob> anyone know if the auto-codec installer made it into the latest tribe?
<Amaranth> rob: dude that made it into feisty
<rob> Amaranth, did it, I haven't seen it!
<Amaranth> slytherin: yes, tracker is going to be the one
<Amaranth> rob: only works with totem, rhythmbox, and the totem firefox plugins
<leperkhanz> That is DAMNED good news!
<rob> my files must not be exotic enough
<mendred> leperkhanz: http://www.musix.org.ar/wordpress/?p=205
<mendred> i am using the deb from that..
<Amaranth> rob: or you just already installed the codecs :)
<leperkhanz> thanks... I'll see if I can get it to work with out gdebi crashing!
<rob> yeah, probably, as a matter of habit
<mendred> mind u its an etch package..do not install anything else other than the ardour2 package
<mendred> and be warned this is at your risk etc etc :)
<leperkhanz> naturally.
<leperkhanz> I'm in 64 bit though, so....
<leperkhanz> Maybe I'll wait for some updates to gdebi... :D
<mendred> leperkhanz: ok :)
<mendred> leperkhanz: http://www.ardour.org/node/1153
<mendred> i am assuming that was ur error
<slytherin> Amaranth: Thanks for confirmation. Although I don't use desktop search tools much, I am sure this will help systems with low end configurations.
<Amaranth> Can't beat super aggressive "I'll just get out of the way now" CPU utilization and like 4MB memory usage
<Amaranth> when tracker needs to use the CPU is uses all available idle CPU to get done ASAP but scales back on demand so you never notice
<leperkhanz> hmmm there is weird variable problems looking for files on my windows movie server in the living room.
<IdleOne> I love how when running a pre-release version like gutsy every update is filled with heart pounding intensity hehe
<IdleOne> makes you wanna have a parade when the update is over and your system still works. sorta kinda
<alex-weej> help
<alex-weej> dist-upgrade is trying to pull in tracker
<alex-weej> world has gone mad
<pvandewyngaerde> why not strigi ?
<stdin> strigi is a recommend of kubuntu-desktop, tracker is a recommend of ubuntu-desktop
<pvandewyngaerde> yeah i know, but why not use strigi for ubuntu, it has proven to be the best and outperform all others
<stdin> strigi is quite tied in to KDE/Qt (at the moment anyway)
<pvandewyngaerde> that is so not true
<stdin> not the daemon, but the other parts are
<pvandewyngaerde> its the deamon that matters !
<stdin> if you can't access the daemon, what's the point? ;P
<pvandewyngaerde> 'KDE' has a gui,so why cant gnome write one ?  there is also strigiclient and xmlindexer that dont need kde/qt , and strigi also implements Xesam
<Q-FUNK> had linux-image-generic changed cpu option since feisty?
<IdleOne> pvandewyngaerde, write a GUI for gnome and submit it for inclusion
<stdin> pvandewyngaerde: and the client depends on Qt, that's why it's not in ubuntu-desktop
<pvandewyngaerde> strigclient doesnt depend on QT, the GUI for strigi that kde has does
<stdin> Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.6), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2-20070516), libqt4-core (>= 4.3.0), libqt4-gui (>= 4.3.0), libsearchclient0, libstdc++6 (>= 4.2-20070516), libstreamanalyzer0, libstreams0, libstrigihtmlgui0, libstrigiqtdbusclient0, libxml2 (>= 2.6.29), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-1), strigi-daemon (lots of Qt there)
<pvandewyngaerde> stdin: ok i got confused with strigicmd
<IdleOne> what is the Tracker search tool used for exactly?
<IdleOne> I assume searching but it doesnt seem to find anything
<pvandewyngaerde> indexing
<Q-FUNK> has the vga console been disabled staritng with gutsy kernels?
<Q-FUNK> what is the proper way of reporting a bug in gutsy?  LP refuses to allow me to file a bug on the source package
<auTONYmous> quit
<jrib> Q-FUNK: what package?
<AnRkey> are there any problems with todays cd image build?
<AnRkey>  mine is hanging on 6$
<AnRkey> 6%
<Q-FUNK> jrib: typos r us.  bug reported.  restricted modules 2.6.22 has unknown symbols on madwifi.
<finalbeta> !info eog
<ubotu> eog: Eye of Gnome graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19.4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 979 kB, installed size 4760 kB
<finalbeta> Could someone do me a favour, and check what files eog (eye of gnome installed on his system)
<finalbeta> the install killed the package manager for me, and I need to figure some things out for the bug report.
<assasukasse> ragazzi qualcuno ha fatto vedere ad ubuntu un pocketpc
<assasukasse> il mio non lo vede nemmeno morto
<Jolted> Hey has anyone gotten a live build of Gusty that actually starts and connects without completely freezing or not connecting to the network interface
<finalbeta> dinner
<dennda> For general notice: A user (not me!) reports that today's update of initscripts, sysv-rc and sysvutils broke his system. I do not yet run gutsy. I just wanted to make you aware of it. (I do not even know whether or not this is true. I just read his forums post.)
<Hobbsee> dennda: did the bug report have console output, etc, or just that info?
<dennda> Hobbsee: unfortunately it had just that info
<Hobbsee> dennda: nowhere near enough info to investigate that, i'm afraid
<dennda> Hobbsee: he posted in the german forum. but if he is right you will be confronted by more bugreports ;)
<Hobbsee> well, bugs belong on the bugtracker, not on forums, and only whne they have enough information to even start looking at the problem.  preferably enough info to solve the problem.
<Hobbsee> then again, launchpad is all english
<dennda> Hobbsee: I know that, but "unfortunately" I am not the one who has had that problem
<Hobbsee> true :)
* Hobbsee notes that if the guy is running gutsy, he should know better.
<dennda> ok so people you heared him! upgrade now and tell us what happens :)
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<finalbeta> Anyone who would have an idea on where to search a solution to this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32798/ Glipper crashes at start.
<finalbeta> It's reported, but really it's my system, works on other PC's, and this one has been upgrading several ubuntu versions.
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: now much ram do you have?
<finalbeta> 1.5GB
<finalbeta> more then enough free
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: if my maths is right, it was looking for 1.8 gb free or so
<Hobbsee> as in, to allocate that
<finalbeta> Ohw, you are right. I'll buy some extra ram then.
<finalbeta> Just kidding :P It's probably something I've done somewhere some day some time. Strange
* Hobbsee would guess glib being tempramental, or the apps using it being tempramental, or something
* Hobbsee heads in teh direction of bed
<finalbeta> Hobbsee: thanks though.
<finalbeta> Good night
<elmargol> has gutsy a new compression for .deb? somehow I'm downloading faster than my connection is
<Happu> elmargol some bug maybe
<finalbeta> elmargol: there was talk about 7zip, but it's not implemented as far as I know.
<rjek> And in any case, apt etc report bytes, not shannons, in download rates.
<rjek> So the compression scheme is irrelevant to the speed it displays.
<elmargol> I'm downloading 5 times faster than my connection is
<rjek> Certainly this is the case for packages themselves.  Package lists may differ, as they're dealt with differently.
<rjek> The other possibility is that you've got the file partially cached somewhere.
<pace_t_zulu> hey is the current snapshot of the repos  good?
<pace_t_zulu> is anyone here?
<Pici> What do you mean by 'is it good'?
<pace_t_zulu> is there breakage at the moment?
<Pici> Seems good to me
<pace_t_zulu> good enough for me Pici
<pace_t_zulu> we need to get to improve the tray icon for software update notification
<pace_t_zulu> at higher resolutions it stretches
<xtknight> breakage for me
<xtknight> daily-live doesn't start in vmware.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade has a problem on the last few packages, like fuse utils gcc gdb and coreutils
<xtknight> nevermind it's because my VM's memory wasn't big enough ;)
<xtknight> but xorg still failed at bootup
<finalbeta> Any idea where /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf moved to? The gdm folder no longer exists on my Gusty.
<xtknight> isn't it in /etc/gdm/?
<finalbeta> Ohw, it is, I shouldn't follow this guide to closely :P Thanks
<xtknight> how do i enable vmi/paravirt-ops support in gutsy?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is Gutsy tribe 3 stable enough
<Ben_Cs> ?
<xtknight> depends on what you define as "enough"
<opop> stable enough for what?
<xtknight> i wouldn't be using it on systems i need
<xtknight> i wouldn't use it until beta on production systems (and most people wouldnt even do that)
<Ben_Cs> stable enough = no fatal errors
<opop> then you should be ine
<xtknight> programs were crashing left and right on the 64 tribe 3 when i tried it
<xtknight> but a lot of people seem to have good luck
<Ben_Cs> ok
<finalbeta> I've upgraded a Fiesty install to Gutsy, how do I get VMWare server running again? After running the config script I get the error vmnet isn't loaded, but this kernel module doesn't exist.
<finalbeta> I guess I probably have to download and install it over the old one.
<kiba> hello
<hwilde> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<finalbeta> My External USB disk doesn't get recognised, can't even see the drive in gparted : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32834/
<finalbeta> any idea's?
<hwilde> sudo fdisk -l
<variant> finalbeta: what is the make of the usb disk?
<variant> lshm should tell yuu
<variant> lshw i mean
<variant> or lsusb
<finalbeta> It wont even spin up anymore, I think it might be the enclosure :p
<variant> finalbeta: probably
<variant> finalbeta: does it not create the device node?
<variant> nm
<variant> from the ouptut i see that it does
<finalbeta> at this moment, it's Literally dead
<finalbeta> bbl , thnx
<variant> finalbeta: what does fdisk /dev/sdg say?
<variant> ok
<hwilde> hey is it really necessary to have brltty enabled by default?  it takes over some serial inputs that it shouldnt
<variant> hwilde: good question.. but for a blind person it is essential, how else would they enable it if it didn't work out of the box?
<finalbeta> Someone spoke to me?
<finalbeta> I forgot that when I press the shutdown button in gnome in gutsy that it simply freezes all input devices.
<finalbeta> The enclosure doesn't even spin up devices anymore. The power adaptor is still working, the usb ports still work, the cables are fine. so I'm left buying a new enclosure.
<hwilde> I guess i'd like to see that
<hwilde> I was trying to hookup something and brltty kept killing it - I was surprised to see that enabled by default
<sn0n> Hello, anyone else having problems with media ? (USB Sticks, CD/DVD burners)
<Xsss4hell> Hi
<Xsss4hell> Uboto told me to come here
<Xsss4hell> Howto install GUTSY TRIBE 3 from USB-Stick to HD? Is it the same as in the tutrial, or simpler?
<Xsss4hell> Currently I'm running XP
<Xsss4hell> please help, I just want to install it quickly from usb to hd
<jmg> that's not a supported installation vector
<Xsss4hell> I don't understand what you said.huuuh?
<jmg> follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick YMMV
<jmg> Tribe is not guaranteed to work that way
<Xsss4hell> You've nearly fixed a bug with ECC RAM and P4 Motherboards with DUAL-Channel Ram
<Xsss4hell> but it's still there
<jmg> who is you?
<jmg> which bug? please link the bug report
<jmg> try booting with acpi=off
<Xsss4hell> I don't have the link, but many people having ASUS- P4C-800E-DELUXE motherboards with enabled ECC have complained about beeping ubuntu in feisty and gutsy. the beeping doesn't stop in feisty, but in gutsy the motherboards beeps randomly. So it is really annoying
<jmg> is there an open bug?
<jmg> I have a p4p-800 and it has to be booted with acpi=off
<jmg> what's really annoying is people who complain about bugs but dont do the paperwork. (hint)
<Xsss4hell> you need to have a p4c-800E-deluxe, the bug is only reported from this motherboard types as I know, dude I read the paperworks but don't remember the links, sorry
<Xsss4hell> because the p4c-800-e has no ecc only the p4c-800E-deluxe has ecc with dualchannel ddr3200 support
<jmg> can you find it in http://bugs.launchpad.net, i see no bugs specific to the p4c800-e
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-07
<jmg> except for this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/smartmontools/+bug/11461 which describes a hang
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11461 in smartmontools "smartmontools takes the system down to a near halt" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Xsss4hell> like I told you p4c800e and p4c800e-deluxe are different models
<jmg> yes but search for p4c800e will yield results for both
<Xsss4hell> no I had no system hangs, the system just beeps ramdomly in gutsy
<jmg> does it boot?
<Xsss4hell> yes
<Xsss4hell> It even installs
<Xsss4hell> no errors, except a console window that appeared on tribe-2
<Xsss4hell> but in tribe one I have no errors reported from the system except those while booting and the random beeping
<Xsss4hell> turning off ecc cures the symptoms, but I doen't cure the bug
<aneb> What is this?
<jmg> see topic
<alex-weej> fretsonfire is jerky in gutsy
<alex-weej> damnitdamnitdamnit!
<AnRkey> what is fretsonfire?
<opop> guitarhero, basically
<Dave2> a clone rip off of guitar hero which is a rip off of guitarfreaks
* Dave2 nods
* opop logs into WVB
<pwnguin> is it in gutsy?
<Dave2> er, s/clone //
<AnRkey> alex-weej, try building from source
<opop> so did you all hear they're doing a GEICO caveman tv show in the Fall?
<opop> and "the sarah connor chronicles" or some shit
<alex-weej> AnRkey: it's python anyway
<alex-weej> AnRkey: it was sweet in Feisty
<pwnguin> Dave2: of course, you can make and play new songs with frets on fire
<alex-weej> AnRkey: but now both the gutsy package and the upstream package is jerky
<alex-weej> maybe i need to check my drivers. are there any GL performance tools i can use?
<jmg> alex-weej: ut2004
<pwnguin> .... glxgears
<jmg> :)
<pwnguin> quake3?
<pwnguin> there arent many good linux gl benchmarks
<alex-weej> http://polarbeardk.blogspot.com/2006/11/gl-obs-gl-open-benchmark-suite-on.html
<alex-weej> ut2004 runs fine
<pwnguin> alex-weej: is it pegging the cpu?
<alex-weej> pwnguin: maybe. let me kill f@h and i'll tell you
<alex-weej> ok it's evolution pegging my fucking CPU
<alex-weej> and nautilus
<alex-weej> and epiphany
<alex-weej> but mostly evolution. help!
<frandavid100> hello guys
<alex-weej> ok so after nuking those, something is still noticably knacking me every second
<frandavid100> can you take a quick look at this bug? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460277
<ubotu> Gnome bug 460277 in stock-icons "new OK / cancel / apply icons look fuzzy" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<AnRkey> has anyone used todays cdimage build of kubuntu?
<AnRkey> on one of my test boxes it hung at 6% of the install
<arooni> xtknight: hey man
<Xsss4hell> gonna install from usb now, hooooope it works
<Xsss4hell> cu
<arooni> xtknight: do u remember the command we used to list out all the partitions ... and what file system etc.. there are
<pwnguin> alex-weej: i recommend gnome-system monitor. it does a good job of highlighting performance over time. just make sure to change iowait to something like yellow so you can see it
<pwnguin> alex-weej: another possibility is that your audio buffer is the wrong size. sometimes that causes problems for me when it's too small
<alex-weej> pwnguin: actually it was gnome-system-monitor that was lagging me once a second as it redraws the graph. go cairo.
<alex-weej> pwnguin: but it looks like a busy loop somewhere in nautilus/ephy/evolution (or some gnome lib) that was causing the grief in the first place.
<alex-weej> pwnguin: thanks :)
<xtknight> arooni, hey
<xtknight> arooni, sudo fdisk -l
<arooni> right but how do i get labels
<xtknight> or "sudo lshw"  or maybe "mount" or "df -h"
<xtknight> lshw showed the model number of the HD and stuff
<xtknight> arooni, did you get it working after all?
<xtknight> i kind of forgot
<arooni> xtknight: linux works fine
<arooni> but now i'm trying to fix it so i can boot winxp
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> oh boy :\
<arooni> i wish i could hire a linux expert
<arooni> to come over here and fix it in 5 min
<xtknight> you could enable vnc
<xtknight> vino-preferences
<arooni> is that virtual windows boot
<xtknight> nono
<xtknight> desktop shraing
<xtknight> sharing*
<xtknight> looks like you have comcast in WA.  i haev comcast in MI.  we should have a fast connection
<pwnguin> pwnguin: i meant the applet. it doesn't take much cpu ;) the full program does, but i guess it looks pretty
<pwnguin> arooni: ubnutu didnt detect windows xp at install?
<arooni> oooh
<arooni> cool
<arooni> yeah i can do that
<arooni> i dont know how
<pwnguin> dual booting is hard. hard enough that windows generally doesn't even bother helping you with it
<arooni> silly wniodw
<xtknight> arooni, behind a router?
<pwnguin> arooni: if you really want to hire a linux expert to help you in person, you could either contact the Washington LoCo, or look for some local Linux User Groups
<arooni> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> arooni, know about nat or port forwarding?
<arooni> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> arooni, ok can you set it up to allow vnc to ur ip?
<pwnguin> vnc listens on port 5900 i think
<arooni> check out : http://pastie.caboo.se/85248 and http://pastie.caboo.se/85430
<arooni> i can set it uppartiion
<arooni> i can set it up for sure
<alex-weej> fucking great. now it's trackerd taking 100% CPU
<xtknight> arooni, what are these?  the pastes
<xtknight> first one at least
<xtknight> wrong url?
<pwnguin> ...
<arooni> first one is the oops
<arooni> oops
<arooni> http://pastie.caboo.se/85428
<pwnguin> the second one is windows bootloader
<xtknight> ya boot.ini
<arooni> basically showing windows drive is on disk1, parition0, but its looking for ... disk0, partition 1
<arooni> am i interpreting that right?
<xtknight> i tihnk so
<xtknight> windows is confusing
<xtknight> there's that rdisk thing
<xtknight> i dont really know it too well
<pwnguin> arooni: is there a reason you're not using grub?
<arooni> pwnguin: i am using grub
<arooni> i want to use grub
<pwnguin> ok
<arooni> i was told in windows to less /dev/hdc1
<arooni> less /dev/hdc1/boot.ini
<arooni> i mean
<pwnguin> alrighty. interesting, you've got windows on a seperate disk from linux
<arooni> right
<arooni> thats true
<xtknight> arooni, well you cant even get it to show the windows loader right?  boot.ini is after grub
<xtknight> so that's the first step
<arooni> its on my 80gb hard drive, the 25 gb partition
<tehk> Anyone know why all opengl apps(glxgears,warsow) kill my xserver. I am using compiz.
<arooni> i can get it to show the windows boot loader
<arooni> in grub
<xtknight> oh
<arooni> let me paste my menu.lst
<pwnguin> arooni: did you customize this boot.ini?
<alex-weej> any way i can disable tracker?
<alex-weej> it's eaten all of my RAM and still going
<arooni> pwnguin: nope
<alex-weej> kswapd is going mental
<arooni> where is the menu.list
<arooni> i foret
<pwnguin> alex-weej: what is trackerd?
<xtknight> arooni, /boot/grub
<alex-weej> pwnguin: newfangled metadata store
<arooni> when i try to boot into win xp via the grub interface, i get this problem: "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll ... please re-install a copy of the file above
<pwnguin> alex-weej: it's probably doing a primary index build
<alex-weej> pwnguin: and i don't want it to. i want it to piss off. :P
<alex-weej> oh well, i've killed it for now
<xtknight> then kill -9 it
<alex-weej> i just want to play a bit of FoF :D
<pwnguin> alex-weej: fair enough. you could either remove it through apt-get, or kill it
<alex-weej> it ate 800 MB
<pwnguin> -9 is too harsh
<alex-weej> i just TERMd it
<pwnguin> let the thing at least clean up ;)
<arooni> pwnguin: xtknight here is my menu.lst:  http://pastie.caboo.se/85433
<j3g> i installed gutsy as my hardware is not really supported under feisty... but after doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it seems to have damaged some scrollkeeper files... installing cupsys prints out a lot of parser errors on /lib/scrollkeeper/pa/scrollkeeper_cl.xml, is there a way to rebuild this?
<j3g> short of reinstalling
<pwnguin> arooni: what's with the markup of this text?
<arooni> pwnguin: i dont know is it confusing
<arooni> should i repaste somewhere else?
<pwnguin> it's not too bad, but it might help if you did paste elsewhere
<pwnguin> arooni: i dont quite get the map stuff under the winXP boot section
<arooni> pwenhttp://rafb.nert/p/7k6db178.html
<arooni> http://rafb.net/p/7k6db178.html
<pwnguin> are you typing these in by hand?
<arooni> yeah, other comp has no inet
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> so what happens when you pick the menu entry that says specificially "Microsoft Windows XP Professional"
<pwnguin> ?
<arooni> pwnguin: i get the error i discussed above .. can't find WINDOWS ROOT/system32/hal.dll
<xtknight> arooni, probably wrong disk or rdisk #
<xtknight> in boot.ini
<xtknight> i duno
<pwnguin> arooni: and im guessing the one that says NT/2000/XP doesn't work at all
<arooni> i can't get winxp to boot.  i can see grub at startup, but when i select windows i get an error that <WINDOWS_ROOT>/system32/hal.dll could not be found.  i have verified that the file exists on the hard drive in question.  how can i boot to winxp (i can already boot to ubuntu 7.04).  ... list of devices etc... & output of lshw -l: http://pastie.caboo.se/85428, my grub's menu.list: http://pastie.ca
<arooni> boo.se/85433.... and finally the output  /media/hdc1/boot.ini (the partition wih winxp on it).... http://pastie.caboo.se/85430
<arooni> oops u folks know all that
<arooni> pwnguin: it takes me to a boot loader with two options
<arooni> when i select either one.. screen goes blank for awhile, then comp reboots
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> arooni, if you press "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" on grub it goes to menu.lst right?
<xtknight> er boot.ini
<dick-richardson> I'm running kubuntu gutsy...I can't find the battery monitor. am I messing something up?
<dick-richardson> xtknight: I'm not certain. i believe grub replaces the boot.ini
<xtknight> nah
<dick-richardson> I know it's still there. I'm saying I believe it loads the windows kernel...bypassing it
<pwnguin> dick-richardson: its a bit more complicated than that for arooni
<xtknight> ok boot.ini's naming convention: (ARC)  for IDE, multi is always 0.  rdisk is always 0.  disk is the 0-based index of the HD (hdX).  partition is y (hdX,y)
<xtknight> and partition starts at 1 :\
<pwnguin> hurray for consistancy
<xtknight> hd(x,y) in grub->multi(0)rdisk(0)disk(x)partition(y+1) for boot.ini.  with that in mind...
<dick-richardson> gotcha...sorry. coming to the conversation late :
<arooni> xtknight: what should i do
<xtknight> arooni, well where is your windows disk?  find it and mount it
<xtknight> arooni, i just need the /dev/hdx
<xtknight> hda1, hdb5, etc
<pwnguin> xtknight: it should be /dev/hdc1
<xtknight> ok
<pwnguin> BUT
<pwnguin> look at the chainloader block again
<xtknight> then, most likely multi(0)rdisk(0)disk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<dick-richardson> sata show up sdx, correct?
<xtknight> we can try different things
<xtknight> dick-richardson, actually hdx
<xtknight> er sdx for linux
<pwnguin> map		(hd0) (hd2)
<xtknight> hdx,y for grub
<pwnguin> map		(hd2) (hd0)
<pwnguin> grub redid the bios mapping
<xtknight> ya that map thing is confusing
<arooni> xtknight:  its... /dev/hdc1
<xtknight> well we can add different entries in boot.ini
<xtknight> to test
<xtknight> arooni, make one of them /dev/hdc1 in boot.ini.  that is, multi(0)rdisk(0)disk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<xtknight> sorry that's out of order
<pwnguin> edit with what?
<xtknight> multi(0)disk(2)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<xtknight> i dunno?  ntfs-3g?
<xtknight> maybe "map" is trying to change what boot.ini points to
<xtknight> hmm
<pwnguin> whatever app you suggest needs to respect windows text formatting
<pwnguin> also, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<xtknight> "wine notepad"
<dick-richardson> anyone familiar with a lack of battery monitor in kubuntu+1?
* pwnguin doesn't use kde
<dick-richardson> it has it's moments
<arooni> hey im' back
<dick-richardson> but the real advantage that battery monitor had was automatically changing the cpu governor on my laptop when on ac or dc
<dick-richardson> and telling me how much battery I had left :P
<pwnguin> dick-richardson: check if acpi loaded
<pwnguin> its possible your acpi is broken
<arooni> so did we have a final decisiion
<pwnguin> arooni: on?
<dick-richardson> pwnguin: acpi at the command line works
<arooni> what to change
<dick-richardson> i'm assuming that means it's loaded
<pwnguin> arooni: if you have write access to boot.ini, xtknight wanted to try some variations on that
<pwnguin> dick-richardson: should. also check /proc
<arooni> ok i can access boot.ini
<pwnguin> arooni: read-write or read only?
<dick-richardson> pwnguin: it's there
<pwnguin> dick-richardson: well duh. i meant /proc/acpi/*
<arooni> xtknight: i can edit cuz i have ubuntu loaded and the winxp partitions uplaodedd
<arooni> i mean mounted
<xtknight> arooni, and ntfs-3g driver?
<arooni> yeah
<xtknight> ah k
<arooni> ahh i
<arooni> dont have that installed yet
<xtknight> need it for write
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pwnguin> arooni: when you type in mount, does the line for /dev/hdc1 say "rw" or "ro"
<pwnguin> ?
<dick-richardson> pwnguin: there's quite a bit there...anything we're looking for specifically?
<pwnguin> dick-richardson: well, battery, but it sounds like it's all working.
<arooni> pwnguin: um, what args to pass to mount
<pwnguin> arooni: none
<xtknight> you cant write with "ntfs"
<xtknight> you need "ntfs-3g"
<dick-richardson> yep...must be a kde deal
<xtknight> unless you have a special kernel with the unstable write suppotr
<pwnguin> with no options it should display the list of currently mounted file systems
<arooni> do i need to remount the windows directory after i install the ntfs-3g driver
<arooni> why do i get readonly
<arooni> when i try to edit the boot.ini file
<arooni> if i type mount... i see rw for every drive
<xtknight> arooni, well the ntfs driver itself does not support rw
<xtknight> it might evn say rw
<xtknight> you need ntfs-3g tho and yeah you need to remount with "mount -t ntfs-3g"
<hwilde> !fuse | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<tehk> Anyone know why running glxgears will kill my xserver while running compiz?
<RAOF> tehk: Because you're using the nvidia binary blob, and it's crap?
<tehk> Thanks
<RAOF> Well, I haven't been actually *helpful* :(
<tehk> No worries. I need to drop my 7950gx2 as soon as intel comes out with a new powerful solution with open drivers.
<RAOF> Or nouveau works, whichever happens first :)
<pwnguin> i still wish gobuntu would actively do something, instead of sitting around talking about patents, logos and such.
<tehk> Wait what do you want them to do?
<pwnguin> package alternatives to things they want to take out
<pwnguin> for example, nouveau
<tehk> Well that is still very very much beta
<RAOF> Which doesn't work
<RAOF> They include nv, which does.
<pwnguin> who cares, at least it'd be easy to try out
<RAOF> And is still open source.
<tehk> Its a release not a beta try out distro
<RAOF> pwnguin: Try my PPA if you really want to try out nouveau.
<pwnguin> so put it in motu
<RAOF> But they break all the time.
<pwnguin> its not like im saying install by default
<RAOF> Git moves fast, so it would be counterproductive to test any packages in the distro.
<pwnguin> and anyways, im not sure why nouveau is more beta than nv
<RAOF> pwnguin: Because it doesn't work?
<tehk> pwnguin, because nv work?
<RAOF> nv is (1) stable, (2) has been released
<pwnguin> define release
<RAOF> Oh, and because to test nouveau you need a (moving) git snapshot of libdrm, which will break non-nouveau drivers.
<RAOF> pwnguin: Has put a tarball up on freedesktop.org :)
<tehk> that sounds unfun
<jmg> does nouveau actually use t&l?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> It doesn't do 3d.
<jmg> whats the point?
<RAOF> Except to the most rudimentary extent.
<RAOF> It *will* do 3d, someday :)
<pwnguin> im a bit confused as to how nouveau forked nv and wound up with less 2d functionality, but if it's depending on a new version of a library, that might be plausible grounds for non-inclusion
<jmg> NVidia/ATI's reasons for a binary blob are pretty well established now.
<d4rkmonkey> I'm trying to install rock box utils, and I downloaded the gutsy .deb from the rockbox site, when GDebi starts up it seems to load something then it crashes. How do I install from terminal?
<pwnguin> jmg: they dont want to be sued for crimed they think they may have committed?
<jmg> They've both adjusted their licenses to allow including the driver as part of a distribution too.
<jmg> pwnguin: i beleive the legal term is "deadly embrace"
<pwnguin> well, all i know is that they keep dropping video cards
<jmg> this is true.
<DanaG> I hate how the NV driver seems to have totally unaccelerated 3D.
<DanaG> er, 2D.
<jmg> that's why we ave -legacy.
<pwnguin> -legacy likely receives no security attention
<RAOF> DanaG: Actually, it doesn't.  It should do 2d accel.
<DanaG> At least on the lab computers at my college -- Fedora 6, I think, and FX 5200.
* pwnguin has been working on a hack to nv
<jmg> I imagine if someone disclosed a security issue it would be looked at.
<DanaG> But I got all sorts of slowness and tearing-ness with nv.
<DanaG> I'll have to try the Gutsy nv for 2D functionality some time.
<RAOF> pwnguin: The reason why nouveau has (kinda) worse 2d than nv is that they rewrote huge parts of it.
<jmg> That's not a reason.
<pwnguin> the bigger problem with nv i have is that edids are broken for widescreen
<DanaG> Yup, I'd agree with that.
<RAOF> pwnguin: (1) In order to get it ready for 3d, (2) To push a bunch of stuff into a drm kernel module.
<pwnguin> i keep thinking rights management
<jmg> yeah
<DanaG> Oh, one thing I hope for in nouveau: compatibility with nvidiafb.
<pwnguin> i assume it means direct rendering manager
<DanaG> Too bad the DRM (as in DRI) name wasn
<DanaG> 't trademarked.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Yeah, nouveau is (among other things) kinda a prototype for pushing useful bits of X drivers into kernelspace.
<DanaG> Then others couln't have called it Digital Rights Management.  I wonder what they'd call it.... digital CRIPPLEDNESS management?
<DanaG> Then again, maybe trademarks don't work that way.
<pwnguin> so is madwifi non-free or what?
* DanaG wonders why the 'madwifi' project's module is not called 'madwifi'.
<DanaG> It's reeeeeally confusing.
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> probably because madwifi is not a good name?
<pwnguin> i mean, ath_hal is a reasonably descriptive module name
<DanaG> At least iwlwifi has names 'iwl3945' and 'iwl4965'.
<DanaG> But ath_something has no logical connection to 'madwifi'.
<DanaG> (ath_pci, and anything else)
<pwnguin> supposedly there's openHAL
<pwnguin> i dont know how finished it is
<DanaG> And that name collides with "HAL".
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> its a hardware access layer
<RAOF> Not to be confused with the "Hardware Abstraction Layer" daemon.
<pwnguin> or even abstraction
<pwnguin> at any rate, what id rather see from the gobuntu community is doing, rather than arguing
<DanaG> Another naming issue there... in my mind, go => mobile
<hwilde> gobuntu ?
<hwilde> how could 'Loading hardware drivers' just mysteriously disappear?   Good:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32519/    Bad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32518/
<vlowther> enough futzing around with ipw3945 semi-functionality -- madwifi for the win!
<vlowther> now, to wait for the fix to the "o hai i pwned ur 2nd core" in smp-alternatives
* hwilde blank stare
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have sometimes been getting a kernel oops in something, on my second core, upon resume from suspend.
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> xtknight: u there ?
<xtknight> arooni, ya
<arooni> ok
<arooni> i can finally write to boot.ini
<arooni> i changed the boot.ini file you reccomended , but then i couldnt load windows
<arooni> it said some error about reading hard drive
<xtknight> hmm i'm afraid i dont really know how to fix it, other than just brute forcing the boot.ini numbers.  just trying different ones..
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the partition that has ntldr has to be marked active, for one thing/
<xtknight> ah, i didn't know that
<hwilde> and boot flag
<arooni> IntuitiveNipple: would ah ok
<arooni> DanaG: how do i do that
<arooni> hwilde: how would i do that
<DanaG> 'active' and 'the boot flag' are the same thing, I believe.
<hwilde> boot into the live cd, run gparted or qtparted, set the flag
<xtknight> or just use "makeactive" w/ grub
<pwnguin> hmm. has anyone tested totem inihibiting dpmi in gutsy?
<RAOF> dpmi?
<RAOF> You mean, screensaver & suspend type stuff?
<pwnguin> probably the wrong acronym
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> dpms
* pwnguin is tired of blank screens 20 minutes into a 30 minute show
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure it works for me.  Maybe it's an Xgl issue?  That's what it was on Feisty, iirc :)
<pwnguin> i dont think im using xgl
<pwnguin> i do have beryl running under nvidia
<pwnguin> but mplayer doesnt have the problem
<shirish> hi all, does anybody have had issues installing cupsys
<shirish> installing/upgrading cupsys
<shirish> also issues while upgrading apt, aptitude and its brethen
<pwnguin> i think someone else had that problem
<shirish> pwnguin: I made a bug about it Bug #130014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130014 in cupsys "[Gutsy]  Unable to upgrade or reinstall cupsys after trying to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130014
<pwnguin> i dont actually own a printer, though
<shirish> pwnguin: same here, don't have a printer atm, but that doesn't mean I can't install the printer package
<shirish> :)
<shirish> pwnguin: btw have u seen this while updating/upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32878/
<shirish> that's about apt, aptitude stuff not updating-upgrading right
<pwnguin> im not sure how stuff hits ftps
<pwnguin> but it may be the case that there's some version depenenices that aren't resolved currently
<pwnguin> id say wait a few hours and see if it changes
<shirish> pwnguin: thought the same too, but this has now been un-resolved for over a day now :(
<shirish> ubotu ftbs
<ubotu> ftbs is an Acronym for Failed To Build from Source
<shirish> ubotu ftps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> pwnguin: whats ftps
<shirish> failed to package from source?
<LaserJock> anybody had any problem with shutting down in gutsy
<LaserJock> with it trying to relogin right before it shuts down
<RAOF> You mean it respawns GDM?  Yeah, had that for ages.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Or do you mean the "hang on logout" problem? :)
<LaserJock> really? it's kind of not a great thing
<LaserJock> no, it respawns gdm and logs me back in
<RAOF> Woah.  Ok, that's *not* what I see!
<LaserJock> then it kills my session so I get a bunch of applet crashes when I start up again
<RAOF> Wooo!
<LaserJock> I just thought of something
<LaserJock> I have it set to automatically log me in on startup
<LaserJock> it must be doing that
<LaserJock> but it shouldn't :/
<RAOF> Ah.  Yeah.
<RAOF> It doesn't always respawn gdm for me, maybe there's a race somewhere?
<LaserJock> it's a bugger whatever it is
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Probably another part of the merge gdm from debian crazieness.
<LaserJock> heh, you wouldn't happen to know how to get out of fullscreen in VMware would you?
<LaserJock> :-)
<RAOF> No, I run AMD64 :P
<marginoferror> Anyone know what compiz.real does and why it might be crashing?
<RAOF> marginoferror: compiz.real is the compiz binary (compiz is a wrapper script).  Any number of reasons, sadly.
<marginoferror> RAOF: The first login of every boot hangs (black screen with functional cursor and no response) until I kill X
<marginoferror> RAOF:  Usually, after restarting X and logging in, I get notification that compiz.real broke
<marginoferror> RAOF: Do you think the two are related?
<marginoferror> Hmm, I just got notice of an update to some compiz stuff.  Hope that fixes the crashing.
<DanaG> I get that even without compiz.
<DanaG> Except I see my GDM theme's background color.
<marginoferror> Ah, yeah, actually, black is my background color
<marginoferror> What, does that happen to everyone?
<marginoferror> And, when you say without compiz, do you mean you don't even have compiz installed?  That certainly eliminates that theory.
<marginoferror> By the way, I am using the restricted nVidia drivers - from what I'm reading in the bug reports that might be related
<DanaG> Oh, I mean, if I disable compiz autostarting.
<DanaG> I still have it installed.
<DanaG> And I'm using nvidia.
<marginoferror> I wish I could narrow down the hang on first login problem
<marginoferror> But I don't even know what package is doing it
<marginoferror> Anyway, I just dl/ed an update to compiz so maybe at least that will stop happening
<stmiller> anyone been using Dolphin? I like it. What are your thoughts
<keram`> ls
<paolo_>  Hi all, I'm facing a problem in upgrading to gutsy, I'm getting the following errore message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32899/.  Any ideas?
<pvandewyngaerde> paolo_: make sure dbus is running
<paolo_> pvandewyngaerde: how can I do that?
<paolo_> but I think the problem is in the missing authentication
<paolo_> dbus is running
<pvandewyngaerde> warning: could not initiate dbus < do you still get this ?
<paolo_> yes, I still get that
<paolo_> but the GUI, when it failes to upgrade, reports the following:
<paolo_> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<pvandewyngaerde> what are you running now ?
<paolo_> feisty
<Hobbsee> gutsy commercial doesnt exist yet
<paolo_> Right.
<paolo_> I remove the feisty commercial line from sources.list
<paolo_> it works, thanks a lot
<xstasi> ehr
<xstasi> what is the "commercial" branch?
<Hobbsee> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pvandewyngaerde> Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems
<IdleOne> good morning folks
<coNP> good afternoon, IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> !info apparmor
<ubotu> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.0.1+510.dfsg-0ubuntu24 (gutsy), package size 291 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<IdleOne> hello coNP how is you this fine day?
<coNP> It is very hot here, showing no sign of main being frozen :)
<IdleOne> right now it is Temp: 75.9F/24C
<IdleOne> here in the Philla area
<IdleOne> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 512 kB
<IdleOne> seems sbackup is the most Newbie/User freindly backup utility for Ubuntu
<IdleOne> I like it
<IdleOne> where would i request a feature to be added to a package?
<stdin> IdleOne: make a wish bug report
<coNP> IdleOne: maybe look for an upstream bug tracker
<IdleOne> stdin, cant seem to find where exactly on launchpad to file this wishlist bug :/
<stdin> IdleOne: what package?
<IdleOne> sbackup
<happytiger> Openoffice has been  broken in gutsy for nearly 3 weeks now anybody nows why and status on this?
<stdin> IdleOne: probably in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbackup
<IdleOne> ty will look
<Hobbsee> happytiger: it's being fixed
<happytiger> Hehe fresh gutsy tribe 3 install and 317 mb of updates waiting in the muncher :-)
<happytiger> Go guty!
<Hobbsee> "fresh"?
<Hobbsee> define fresh?
<Hobbsee> t3 is two weeks out of date
<happytiger> Hobbsee: Oki yeah must have been a biggy  that one
<Hobbsee> or 3
<happytiger> hehe yup kinda fresh
<happytiger> Life in the fast lane :-)
<IdleOne> stdin, I submited a bug report and put wishlist in the title. is that ok or is there a different/better way of doing it?
<IdleOne> bug 130856
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130856 in sbackup "( wishlist )sbackup time to completion??" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130856
<coNP> IdleOne: depends what is upstream for sbackup
<stdin> IdleOne: someone will chance it to a wish status when they look at it
<IdleOne> coNP, I dont understand what upstream is can you explain?
* Hobbsee looks at it
* IdleOne looks at Hobbsee looking at it :)
<Hobbsee> happytiger: the machine works, x works, what more do you want?
* Hobbsee hits it with the wishlist stick.
<IdleOne> yeah my wish got hit with a stick
* IdleOne watches it fall off the tree
<IdleOne> :/
<coNP> IdleOne: sorry. So upstream generally means those, who maintain and develop a specific application.
<IdleOne> ty coNP and ty Hobbsee
<coNP> There is an upstream contact for this bug I hope he will answer this eventually
<IdleOne> believe the package was made by UbuntuGeek and maintained by him not certain though
* Hobbsee thought it was made by sivang
* Hobbsee ntoes that sivang asked her to hack on it, at one point
<IdleOne> I might be wrong
<coNP> Its homepage says that you are welcome to report bugs / feature requests at Ubuntu's LP.
<coNP> So hopefully he will answer this as well.
<leperkhanz> Anyone got an alarm clock that will work in Gutsy?
<coNP> leperkhanz: cron? :)
<IdleOne> would be nice if they do coNP
<leperkhanz> tnx... me is lookin'
<leperkhanz> ummm that looks vastly beyond me.
<mendred> leperkhanz: kalarm
<mendred> its for kde though
<mendred> but kept me awake in college :)
<leperkhanz> I tried kalarm, no audio, dclock does like one weak ass beep then disappears.
<mendred> strange
<mendred> umm u on gnome or kde?
<leperkhanz> then I found some really tough to implement scripts that would read RSS aloud, but without a gui I'm lost on that.
<leperkhanz> gnome.
<mendred> hmmm
<leperkhanz> gdebi is broken, so the deb of blue clock at getdeb.net isn't going to install
<leperkhanz> And I found gnome alarm clock on source forge, but it doesn't exist anywhere else apparently, and there was no download for it anyway, and if there had been, it wouldn't have mattered since gdebi is broken.
<leperkhanz> And I have to get up tomorrow, and my cell phone isn't loud enough to wake me up, soo....
<leperkhanz> wait, there are updates to gdebi!!!
<leperkhanz> w00t!
* leperkhanz prays this will let me install ardour too.
<mendred> happytiger: installing the openoffice.org-gnome package resolves the problem for now..openoffice starts...
<mendred> leperkhanz: make sure u install ardour 2.0.5 the earlier versions break with gtk2 2.11
* leperkhanz fears the dreaded "must restart to apply updates".
<mendred> eh?
<leperkhanz> yeah, I know, but I couldn't install ANY .debs since gdebi has been broken all week.
<leperkhanz> It just updated though... so here's to prayer....
<leperkhanz> :)
<mendred> good luck
<IdleOne> sanduhr - An alarm clock designed as an hourglass
<IdleOne> in repos
<IdleOne> there are many others you can try also
<leperkhanz> hmmm...I'll try that one if blue clock won't work. :D
<IdleOne> apt-cache search alarm clock
<leperkhanz> Yeah, did that.  Tried 4 of the likely suspects.
<leperkhanz> not sanduhr yet. :)
<mendred> is there anyway to search launchpad by a part of a bug number?
<leperkhanz> hey, another thing I noticed, when I open an animated .gif, it doesn't automatically animate.  Is that planned to change?
<leperkhanz> (I've been opening them in Firefox instead)
<leperkhanz> Oh, and when is Thunderbird going to replace Evolution by default?
<IdleOne> mendred, probably not but you can search the bugs that contain certain words
<leperkhanz> YAY! gdebi is fixed!!!
<leperkhanz> woo hoo!!!
<mendred> oh never mind i found the number...
<mendred> happytiger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/127944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org "[gutsy] Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed] 
<tmske> does someone know if there is a workaround for audacity not starting -> bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/128542
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128542 in audacity "Gutsy: audacity segfaults on start" [High,Confirmed] 
<leperkhanz> meh.... Now there is no BlueClock shortcut in the menu... *sigh*
<mendred> tmske: tell me something did it stop working after the update from gtk2 2.10 to gtk2 2.11
<tmske> mendred: I install gutsy tribe3 from scratch and it has never worked since I installed it
<bram_new> I'm having trouble with getting kde 4 beta 1 to run, can I bother someone with a question?
<mendred> tmske: well i would suggest that u use ardour 2.0.5 for the time being..(earlier versions also crash on gutsy-gtk version problem)
<mendred> tmske: you would probably have to catch hold of the audacity devs and ask them to patch it for gtk 2.11..i am pretty sure when i looked at the bug report that this is also gtk related..
<mendred> tmske: lousy workaround i know...sorry..
<leperkhan1> soz... am back.  Had to reboot cable modem.  DAMNED COX!
<leperkhan1> Anyone know the solution for: Dependency is not satisfiable: libflac7
<leperkhan1> ?
<leperkhan1> Wait, found it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmain%2Ff%2Fflac%2Flibflac7_1.1.2-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb&md5sum=f1c7af4d76ed2110b75a62f53953449d&arch=amd64&type=main
<mendred> wait wait wait
<mendred> why are u downloading all the packages
<leperkhan1> Because the latest Ardour is not in the repos, and getdeb.net is a cinch. :D
<mendred> leperkhan1: on a console just type sudo apt-get install libflac7
<leperkhan1> um yeah, I'm going to officially name myself a GUI guy.
<leperkhan1> like most of the world... :D
<mendred> lol: open synaptic then
<mendred> and search for libflac7 and
<mendred> select it and install it
<tmske> mendred: well it's beter than nothing :-)
<leperkhan1> googled a .deb right up already and installed it. :D
<leperkhan1> It's trying to get me to deprecate from ardour 2.0.5-1~getdeb1 to 2.0.4-1ubuntu1
<leperkhan1> But that's an earlier version, right?
<mendred> ?
<mendred> yes and it wont work
<mendred> been there tried that
<leperkhan1> Why would update manager LIE to me?
* leperkhan1 kicks update manager.
<Hobbsee> libflac7 no longer exists.
<mendred> its not
<mendred> thats why it says deprecate
<leperkhan1> No, *I* said deprecate.
<leperkhan1> It said "You can install 1 update"
<mendred> Hobbsee: libflac7 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
<mendred> it lands up in the cache search
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison libflac7
<leperkhan1> Hobbsee: Well, I needed it to install Ardour!
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$
<mendred> its a dummy?
<Hobbsee> mendred: it's been removed.
<mendred> brilliant
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: it now uses libflac8.
<Hobbsee> but ardour is broken
<leperkhan1> hmmm.
<mendred> not anymore it isnt
<Hobbsee> mendred: hm?
<mendred> 2.0.5 fixes the problem
<mendred> there was a bug
<mendred> relating to gtk 2.11
<Hobbsee> current ardour doesnt even build
<leperkhan1> It's working for me.
<mendred> yep it wont
<mendred> cause libgtkmm
<mendred> libs
<leperkhan1> AFTER I installed a .deb of libflac7. :D
<mendred> in the package
<mendred> still depend on
<mendred> gtk 2.10
<mendred> something about a stupid tooltip thingy variable
<mendred> so u need to build it against 2.10
<mendred> and then install it on 2.11
<mendred> its a royal pain
<Hobbsee> sounds crackful
<mendred> oh believe me it is
<mendred> i wound up begging on my knees for a  fix
<mendred> but they have a point
<mendred> strictly speaking 2.11 is not an official release
<mendred> so they are not in any hurry to patch it
<leperkhan1> How do I make a drive not read only again?
<leperkhan1> gparted?
<Hobbsee> mendred: why not 2.12?
<mendred> ummm 2.12 is not released right
<mendred> 2.11 is the development release
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison gtkmm2.0
<Hobbsee>   gtkmm2.0 | 2.2.12-2ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Sources
<Hobbsee>   gtkmm2.0 | 2.2.12-2ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<mendred> which will become 2.12
<Hobbsee> assuming you're meaning that
<mendred> hobbsee not sure f gtkmm versions are the same as libgtk2 versions
<mendred> the last stable release of libgtk was 2.10
<Hobbsee> Package: libgtkmm2.0-1c2a
<Hobbsee> Source: gtkmm2.0
<Hobbsee> i'm not great on gnome, but i suspect it is
<mendred> well in any case..there is a version of gtkmm available for 2.11, the source that is..
<mendred> but its just that ardour follows a policy of packaging all system libs (except for libgtk2) with its package...
<leperkhan1> w00t.  BlueClock totally works.  I wish I could pick an mp3 though.  *sigh*
<Hobbsee> mendred: oh, classy
<mendred> u have the option of using the distros system libs.. with SYSLIB=1 but all hell breaks loose then..
<leperkhan1> How do I change a read only disk again?
<leperkhan1> In the gui?
<mendred> well Hobbsee: they do have a point...some of these libs were really specialised i could find them only in fedoras Planet CCRM thingy
<leperkhan1> Ardour is AWESOME.  I don't even like Protools anymore.
<mendred> so they just saved people the trouble of compiling it and having to deal with different versions of those libs..
<leperkhan1> Though I do miss some plugins.
<leperkhan1> Exactly... Ardour JUST WORKS. :D
<mendred> leperkhan1: i could tell u that u can use VST in ardour..but u would have to compile it :(
<mendred> cause steinberg's license doesnt allow redistribution of the VST libs
<leperkhan1> Right.  But it works well enough as it is. :)
<tmske> installing ardour 2.0.5 doesn't work with libflac8?
* leperkhan1 installs gparted.
<leperkhan1> I don't see a way in gparted to make that drive NOT read only.
<leperkhan1> I already tried alt+F2 and gksudo nautilus.
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: /etc/fstab usually
<leperkhan1> I type that in the console?
<leperkhan1> command not found.
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: it's a file.  edit it in your text editor of choice
<leperkhan1> Oh!
<leperkhan1> does that then require a restart x?
<leperkhan1> or full reboot?
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: as it has nothing to do with X, restarting X will nto help
<leperkhan1> Ah.
<leperkhan1> well, attempting to unmount in gparted killed it.
<leperkhan1> Apport opened with a quickness.
<leperkhan1> You see, I'm the early adopter in my family/friends, so I really need GUI ways to do things so that I can tell them what to do quickly over the phone.
<leperkhan1> and NOBODY is comfortable with command lines.
<leperkhan1> My GUI preference isn't just for me, there's a point to it.
<mendred> tmske: sorry was away...are u saying that ardour is not working with libflac8?
<leperkhan1> Though those console commands DID in fact work, whereas gparted crashed.
<leperkhan1> *sigh*  That's just not going to help me over the phone with grandpa.
<tmske> mendred: I was asking that, because I tried to install ardour 2.0.5 from getdeb and it said it needed libflac7
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: the grandpa-friendly command would have been "reboot your machine"
<leperkhan1> Ah...
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: but seeing as you're in the development channel, you're expected to not fall over with a command line.
<leperkhan1> Good, I just need to know both ways. :D
* Hobbsee likes command lines, tyvm
* Hobbsee knows many others who like them
<leperkhan1> I don't hate them, but I hate trying to use them for grandpa.
<leperkhan1> over the phone.
* Hobbsee also hates trying to describe GUI's over the phone
<Hobbsee> both are evil
<mendred> tmske: i guess that package has a dependency then...
<tmske> leperkhan1: what do you need to explain?
<leperkhan1> Nothing atm.
<leperkhan1> and in the future a "reboot" will suffice. :D
<mendred> tmske: what arch: ?
<Hobbsee> leperkhan1: if you're looking for hand-holding help, you're in the wrong channel...
<mendred> tmske: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libflac7
<tmske> mendred: gutsy i386
<leperkhan1> Right, but letting me know how to hook up grandpa with a "reboot" is good.
<mendred> ok download the i386 one and install it..
<mendred> considering mine is still installed since the feisty upgrade...
<mendred> ad leperkhan1s install worked
<mendred> u shouldnt have any probs after that
<tmske> mendred: ok thanks, I'll try
<mendred> Hey Hobbsee guess what libgtk 2.11 is in the experimental repo of Debian
<mendred> unstable still uses 2.10
* Hobbsee wishes madison took wildcards
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, seveas has a cs script for xchat do you know where I can get it?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: from google.
<IdleOne> whats it called?
<IdleOne> cant remember
<Hobbsee> i have no idea
<Hobbsee> i'd google for seveas ban script xchat, and see what you come up with
* Hobbsee doesnt *use* xchat.
<Amaranth> google for chanserv.py :)
<mendred> Hobbsee: 2.11 also broke nspluginviewer as a result konq freezes when it loads flash (nspluginviewer just hangs with 100% cpu)
<IdleOne> Amaranth, ty got it
<Hobbsee> mendred: yeah, that's known
<tmske> mendred: even after installing libflac7, ardour still complains about it
<Amaranth> 2.11 what?
<Amaranth> gtk+?
<mendred> yeahhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libflac7
<mendred> oops
<mendred> yep
<mendred> it was marked as a duplicate of the openoffice bug..
<Amaranth> oh, you mean nspluginviewer was using a private API in gtk+ that it shouldn't be? :)
<mendred> i have no idea
<mendred> all i know is
<mendred> when i downgraded to 2.10
<mendred> it worked
<mendred> :)
<mendred> and then back to 2.11
<mendred> it hung
<mendred> i think it has to do with flashplayer it self
<mendred> after all isnt nspluginviewer just a wrapper
<mendred> but strangely flash works on firefox
<mendred> tmske: can u paste the error message in pastebin?
<tmske> mendred: I just got it working using dpkg instead of gdebi, looks like gdebi didn't install libflac7 correctly
<mendred> ah cool
<mendred> so ardour now runs?
<j3g> i installed gutsy,b ut i need to change my Timezone using tzconfig... ubuntu says i must install libc6 to have tzconfig... but apt-get install libc6 says its installed and it is the latest
<tmske> mendred: now ardour runs, now I need to learn to use it :-)
<mendred> ohoh
<mendred> tmske: i take it ur not familiar with protools?
<tmske> mendred: no
<mendred> tmske: hmmm
<mendred> tmske: http://www.ardour.org/files/manual/index.html
<tmske> mendred: thanks!
<IdleOne> hmmm the chanserv.py I found is full of syntax errors :/
<mendred> tmske: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7796
<mendred> tmske: read the second one first
<tmske> mendred: ok, thank you very much for the help
<mendred> tmske: welcome..and if u like ardour let the devs know about it :)
<tmske> mendred: Ok, I'll do that
<tmske> mendred: do you know if I can download the manual as a pdf?
<mendred> hmm never tried that
<mendred> ask in #ardour
<tmske> mendred: ok
<cblack0> hey all
<cblack0> I have an odd issue with getting the latest firefox update on my system that is kind of dual gutsy and feisty
<cblack0> I have gutsy main in my sources.list and in my apt preferences I have deprioritized gutzy over feisty by pinning release a=gutsy to 600 and feisty to 700
<Hobbsee> ...why?
<coNP> And what is the problem? ::)
<coNP> Except for the setup? :)
<IdleOne> cblack0, well there in lies your problem I would guess. either run gutsy or feisty not both mixed
<IdleOne> is there an app that will put all running applications on the panel when minimised?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: there was one, but i've no idea if it was ever packaged
<IdleOne> I hate having all these tabs in my face
<Hobbsee> and i dont remember what it was called
<IdleOne> i'll search and let you know if I find anything
<hwilde> hey I want to download some packages and put them on a usb drive for a computer that doesn't have internet.   how can I download them, and how can I install with apt on the other machiine?
<Hobbsee> hwilde: apt-on-cd is quite good for that
* coNP is too slow :)
<cblack0> the reason I do the gutsy/feisty mix is because these are devel workstations that need to be stable, yet I need some of the newer pacakges from gutsy
<cblack0> I read a bunch of stuff on doing this and thought I had it right using apt pinning, but apparently not
<cblack0> so I'm not mixing just to be stupid or a pain, I really just want ant 1.7.0 on feisty :)
<cblack0> is there a better way to do this?
<Hobbsee> cblack0: that's even more crackful than just running gutsy
<cblack0> Hobbsee, so what is the preferred way to get the newer ant package from gutsy onto a feisty machine?
<Hobbsee> cblack0: backport it
<cblack0> and if it is so bad, why are there guides describing apt pinning at all?
<Hobbsee> cblack0: well, where the potential is for it to break more
<hwilde> Hobbsee, some of the stuff I installed is in /var/cache/apt/archives but some things are not (openssh-server) ?
<Hobbsee> cblack0: because it's useful in some circumstances
<cblack0> so... I should make my own repo and rebuild the gutsy ant and put it in my own local repo, is that the general consensus on how to do this?
<Hobbsee> no.  just create the deb, and install that with dpkg.
<Hobbsee> no need for a repo
<cblack0> k, but I need this to be managed across several machines and I'd like to just update their apt configs and have apt take care of managing this
<tatters> I am getting "version upgrade" button appearing in adept manager but when i use, it reports no connection , is this a feature not enabled yet ?
<tatters> !looking glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tatters> !lg3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AyoTechnology> howto install my microsoft bluetooth keyboard??
<AyoTechnology> please help
<Hobbsee> AyoTechnology: if you're a newbie, you shouldnt be running gutsy.
<Kamijo> Hi there I'm running Gutsy and have problems with OpenOffice. It refueses to start. Only the splash screen is shown. I've heard that it's because of a bug. Does anyone of you know any way to go around the problem?
<Hobbsee> Kamijo: wait for a few more hours
<Kamijo> Hobbsee: So there is a solution on the way?
<Hobbsee> Kamijo: yes
<Kamijo> Hobbsee: Thats realy good news!
<Hobbsee> Kamijo: (do you really think there'd be a tribe release without a working office suite?)
<Kamijo> Hobbsee: No not realy but one could never know for sure :)
<AyoTechnology> but I just want to type with my keyboard, please help me installing
<Kamijo> Hobbsee: Ofcourse I knew there were a solution on it's way. I was affraid that it could take more time. But a few hours is realy great
<AyoTechnology> can't you help me :(??
<Xsss4hell> which apps do I need for bluetooth hardware
<rjek> Do you think changing your nick will make us more likely to know the answer? :)
<Xsss4hell> dude I just use my original nick
<Xsss4hell> the other nick wasn't registered
<Xsss4hell> beryl or compiz?
<rjek> metacity.
<Xsss4hell> oldscool^^
<rjek> I prefer "functional and tasteful", personally.
<Xsss4hell> metacity is a windows manager and not an effects library as beryl or compiz....
<crdlb> those are window managers too
<Xsss4hell> oh true
* coNP uses openbox :)
<Xsss4hell> aren't you jelous at apple? they have zfs we've not!
<rjek> I seem to recall they don't.  At least, not officially.
<rjek> ZFS, after all, is not something that's suddenly going to make Solaris or Mac OS X tolerable.
<Xsss4hell> solaris is very good OS
<Xsss4hell> the only thing that bugs me is that it has no good performance on x86
<Xsss4hell> and it looks awfull
<rjek> It has no good performance on any CPU.
<rjek> And it has a userland stuck in the 70s, and it's bad for then, too
<Xsss4hell> but it`s intended for servers anyway, so they'll need to create a desktop version to make real comparison
<rjek> You mean, say, like the desktop version there is?
<Xsss4hell> rjek that may be true
<genii> Is there a driver module changelog or such?
<Q-FUNK> have there been reports of the new X blanking LCD screens on laptops in a way that cannot be recovered by pressing any key or moving the mouse?
<j3g> how to install multimedia codecs on gutsy? it doesn't seem to behave like feisty did
<gnomefreak> j3g: iirc you have to install them with apt atm gnome-apt-install is broken
<j3g> gnomefreak: no problem with that... but what is the package name?
<gnomefreak> j3g: of what?
<gnomefreak> what codec
<gnomefreak> !restricted | j3g please read this page to figure out what codecs you need to do what with
<ubotu> j3g please read this page to figure out what codecs you need to do what with: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j3g> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> j3g: please do your updates and tell me if that fixes it for you
<gnomefreak> i doubt it but please make sure
<j3g> gnomefreak: got mostly everything working
<gnomefreak> does it install the codecs for you when you go to site? without installing them from apt
<gnomefreak> after doing your updates
<j3g> no
<j3g> i did everything from apt
<j3g> clicking a mp3 file to open on movieplayer, tried to install the codec
<j3g> but showed a blank list
<j3g> opening amarok
<j3g> crashed ... but i could see the window " no mp3 support installed"
<j3g> which I suppose would allow me to "click here to install required files" or something similar
<gnomefreak> k
<j3g> but it locked up .. had to terminate to get the window away
<j3g> but now amarok is playing fine...
<gnomefreak> ill be talking to the gnome-app-install maintainer in morning about this issue i just needed to make sure you were fully up to date with newest app-install-data to make sure we are not doubling our work
<j3g> so far i've had 3 issues with gutsy... one is tzconfig (i can't find a way to install it), 2 is that azureus crashes badly if you try to open a torrent for details (sun 1.6 jvm) ... and mp3 support was the third issue
<j3g> my fixes: manually installing the mp3 support, using ktorrent in the meantime, and copying a tzconfig from a feisty install.. :) i could also have linked /etc/localtime but i wanted to use tzconfig
<j3g> another funny thing is that the update manager showed me that a new distro was available... but it could not get the announcement
<gnomefreak> j3g: because you are mixing packages
<gnomefreak> thats not a good idea
<j3g> yes i did that by mistake while installing medibuntu repository
<j3g> but i've since edited out the fiel
<j3g> file
<j3g> gnomefreak: the commercial repository is not yet ready for gutsy, right?
<gnomefreak> j3g: dont know i dont maintain it but im gonna say im 95% sure no not until release
<j3g> gnomefreak: ok... i'll do a manual install for vmware server
<j3g> i need the client :)
<arpu> hi the new compiz package brings me no nvidea hardware :-(  i have a intel card :D
<gnomefreak> nvidia and why would it bring you anything nvidia if you dont have that card. and it shouldnt bring you hardware at all
<gnomefreak> arpu: can you please try to rephrase that so it makes sense please or ask in #ubuntu-whateverlanguageyouspeaknatively example if italian join #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> arpu: might try in #ubuntu-effects also
<PirateHead> What sort of configuration options are available for Gutsy's 3d desktop effects?
<Amaranth> PirateHead: _tons_
<Amaranth> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Amaranth> you'll get lost
<rjek> :)
<crdlb> hehe
<PirateHead> can I do that on Feisty, or do I have to wait until Gutsy comes out?
<crdlb> Amaranth has a repository of those packages backported to feisty
<crdlb> !howto-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> To install Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<PirateHead> is it in feisty-backports, or in a different repo entirely?
<crdlb> scroll down a bit on that guide
<Amaranth> PirateHead: different repo
<PirateHead> Amaranth: link please? :-)
<Amaranth> ubotu just gave it to you
<PirateHead> I must be blind - I don't see a repo link on that wiki page.
<PirateHead> Which section is it in?
<Amaranth> PirateHead: CompizFusion
<PirateHead> alright, I see it now. ;-D
<XiXaQ> hello. How do I install a theme globally?
<XiXaQ> that is, make it available to all users. I tried to extract the theme file and place the resulting directory in /usr/share/themes, but that doesn't seem to do the trick?
<DeepB> XiXaQ: try #ubuntu , no here
<XiXaQ> I am using gutsy.
<DeepB> congrats
<XiXaQ> DeepB?
<DeepB> XiXaQ: yes?
<XiXaQ> no, I'm just confused. Isn't this the right place to ask questions about gutsy?
<crdlb> XiXaQ, pastebin ls -l /usr/share/themes/DIR_YOU_EXTRACTED/*
<jussi01> XiXaQ: are you on gnome or kde?
<XiXaQ> gnome
<XiXaQ> crdlb, http://rafb.net/p/hEHZbE20.html
<crdlb> XiXaQ, you're looking in "Theme Details"?
<crdlb> on gutsy: "Customize"
<XiXaQ> it's available there.
<XiXaQ> but not in the main themes view.
<PirateHead> is Amaranth still here?
<PirateHead> I installed Compiz Fusion and I'm not getting a desktop cube. There is a "front" and "back" of the desktop, but not a cube.
<stdin> you have to enable it, in the settings
<PirateHead> It's enabled.
<bipolar> Can someone running gutsy download this openoffice doc and see if it still crashes oo.o?  http://longbros.com/test.ods
<bipolar> it opens in the windows version (2.2.1), but consistantly crashes the version in feisty
<XiXaQ> it opens.
<XiXaQ> no chrash.
<bipolar> hmmm... thank you
<PirateHead> Amaranth: is there a setting for number of cube faces somewhere? It acts like there are only two faces that I can switch between.
<Amaranth> general options, horizontal desktop size
<slimz> hey guys, everytime i log in, my wireless auto connects, but then asks for password, then when it connects, it asks me to make a default keyring password everytime, if i take too long typing in a keyring password, my wireless disconnects
<slimz> i checked my keyring, it doesnt exist
<SeveredCross> Is NetworkManager broken in the latest round of updates or is it just my vmware?
<SeveredCross> (Note: Everything was fine while VMware was installed until I installed a round of updates yesterday that included some changes to NetworkManager)
<GuyFromHell> is there any way to find what package owns a specific file, lets say, /usr/lib32/dri/r300_dri.so
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-08
<PirateHead> Amaranth: thanks a bunch, got it all working now. Excellent job by the Compiz Fusion team!
<xtknight> GuyFromHell, dpkg -S /name/of/file
<xtknight> GuyFromHell, this probably wont catch files that are generated at postinst, though
<tatters> I am getting version upgrade in adept-manager but cannot connect?
<pvandewyngaerde> it crashes here
<tatters> so there is a version upgrade available or does full upgrade act the amee?
<tatters> same
<tatters> ?join #ubuntu-effects
<pvandewyngaerde> to be honest it is the fist time i see that button, i wouldn't know
<leperkhanz> I can't get this drive to NOT be read only.  I changed fstab, unmounted, remounted....
<leperkhanz> Also I'm getting an error that my .drmc file isn't being read on system load.
<leperkhanz> Think there's a connection?
<Zelut> does anyone else have problems with evolution crashing on a very repeatable, regular basis?
<IdleOne> Zelut, report a bug on launchpad.net and give the steps you do that cause the crash
<Zelut> I have. Just wondering if anyone else was having a similar issue.
<Zelut> so far the only showstopping bug I've found, but Thunderbird works fine so I'm still functional.
<Owner> hi, I accidently changed my home dir from /home/tyler to /home/Tyler and now I cant boot to desktop
<Owner> is there any way to fix this via terminal?
<Owner> ....?
<Hobbsee> Owner: use mv
<RAOF> You could move /home/tyler to /home/Tyler
<Owner> what is mv?
<Owner> good idea RAOF..... i did not even think of that lol...
<Owner> but what is MV?
<Hobbsee> Owner: ....man mv.
<RAOF> mv == move.
<Owner> jk :)
<Owner> ill see if it wrks
<snadge> is it possible to install legacy fglrx driver with either feisty or gutsy?
<snadge> i tried following the guide for how to install fglrx driver manually
<snadge> but theres no target to build feisty
<crdlb> snadge, why do you want it?
<RAOF> Isn't the legacy fglrx driver *in* Feisty or Gutsy?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> there's only one fglrx in ubuntu, for very good reason
<crdlb> legacy fglrx doesn't support 2.6.20 *or* Xorg 7.2
<MikeyPizano> hey
<Lichnet> hi
<MikeyPizano> will gutsy have better broadcom support?
<Lichnet> What is Gutsy's features?
<RAOF> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<RAOF> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RAOF> Gah, where is it...?
<Hobbsee> blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<RAOF> Lichnet: You can check out the blueprints on launchpad
<Lichnet> THX
<Lichnet> What are blueprints?
<Lichnet> never understood
<RAOF> Planned features.
<Lichnet> nice
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/d99c3cd2 after update this morning compiz broke got it to work again but now no toolbar appearing and emerald hangs
<keram> he
<keram> hey*
<keram> i'm using a laptop and someitmes i get a system message in all of my terminals that says disabling irq #..
<keram> and sometimes follows with some other junk too
<keram> and then some or all of my usb ports go out
<keram> and i cannot use them
<keram> is there a way to fix this?
<tulga> my gutsy panic and cannot find where is problem
<marquisdesade> hello, i have been running gutsy for a while and did an upgrade just now. i usually do not run gdm at all (another window manager), and openoffice used to work just fine there. but after the upgrade, openoffice programs hang at the splash screen.
<marquisdesade> they work just fine when i run it in gnome
<marquisdesade> any ideas why openoffice behavior should be tied to gnome/gdm?
<Hobbsee> ooo usually hangs
<marquisdesade> Hobbsee: no, it hangs in everything else except gnome
<marquisdesade> i run this window manager called ratpoison
<marquisdesade> it hangs there, and also in ion3
<Hobbsee> marquisdesade: there's a new upload of ooo, you'll have to check if it happens there
<Hobbsee> unsure if it's accepted, etc, yet
<marquisdesade> Hobbsee: is it in the repositories yet?
<marquisdesade> i'll update and see. thanks
<Hobbsee> [12:38]  <Hobbsee> unsure if it's accepted, etc, yet
<marquisdesade> Hobbsee: doesnt seem to be at my mirror yet. will keep a lookout.
<tehk> Anyone using scribes? What key do I use to load a template? tab does not do anything.
<vlowther> keram: that is usually a driver acting up or misbehaving hardware.  Scanning through the dmesg log should help pinpoint where it is.
<keram> http://rafb.net/p/OyI7wd20.html
<keram> nobody cares
<keram> nobody cared
<keram> boot with irqpoll option?
<keram> how do i do that
<vlowther> keram: 'man update-grub' should give you some basic instructions.
<MarkC> how's gutsy now? any new features?
<shirish> guys can somebody help with making the description more precise bug 131031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131031 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't give information to user as apt-get does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131031
<voidmage> X Window System Version 1.3.0
<voidmage> is that right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> That's been right since Feisty.
<voidmage> isn't xorg on 7.2 now?
<voidmage> then why does it report 1.3?
<RAOF> Yes, but Xorg 7.2 is just an overall name for a bunch of modules.
<RAOF> Xorg 7.2 means Xorg 1.3, XRandR version 1.2, etc.
<RAOF> The 7.2 refers to the whole katamari
<voidmage> did that change recently in xorg?
<RAOF> About 7.0
<voidmage> because someone else is running 6.9 and it reports version 6.9
<voidmage> ah
<RAOF> With modular Xorg they split the versioning out.
<RAOF> So now each module has its own version.
<hylje> wtf
<hylje> gconf cleaner
<RAOF> Yes, it exists.
<hylje> hence my wtfing
<hylje> pardon
<Wedhus_Liar> hello all
<Wedhus_Liar> i need help about crossover installation
<RAOF> Wedhus_Liar: Posting symultaneously in mulitple channels is bad ettiquette, and will reduce your chances of an answer.
<Wedhus_Liar> hmmm
<RAOF> *Especially* if you post somewhere that your question is off-topic, like #ubuntu-motu.
<RAOF> That out of the way, what is your actual problem?
<Wedhus_Liar> i has install crossover pro 6 on ubuntu 7.04, but i can't show the icon program
<grndslm> how stable is gutsy and compiz-fusion right now?
<RAOF> Wedhus_Liar: Ask in #ubuntu.  That has more people, and your question is on-topic there.
<hylje> this *is* the gutsy chan
<hylje> iow, 7.10
<Wedhus_Liar> ok thx all
<grndslm> gutsy and compiz-fusion anyone??
<RAOF> Gutsy?  Pretty stable?
<RAOF> How long is a piece of string, really.
<grndslm> worth upgrading and avoiding upgrades for a month or so at a time
<RAOF> Not really.
<grndslm> ????
<RAOF> If you just want fusion, you're much better off getting the Feisty backport packages.
<grndslm> gosh, i just think i gotta do it anyway
<RAOF> Eh.
<grndslm> i've tried all of the repos
<RAOF> Just as long as you file good bug reports.
<grndslm> 3 or so, and they don't work
<hylje> enjoy your bleeding edge
<hylje> go ahead, it's needed
<grndslm> tried git, but doesn't work with feisty or ubuntu something
<hylje> git what?
<hylje> its a scm that does work in feisty
<grndslm> gitting compiz
<RAOF> grndslm: Unfortunately, after trying 3 repositories your system isn't really a known state, so I can't really help.
<grndslm> i got it to work, but there are still too many fuxed up things
<grndslm> no doubt
<grndslm> that's why i'm gonna install gibbon and see how it goes
<grndslm> 78% DL
<Xemanth> uuh Tribe 4 will be out tomorrow :)
<ameyer> oh joy
* ameyer awaits the breakage
<ameyer> I mean, I must love breakage since I've run the stable version for about a week in the last year
<cy_`> hello
<RAOF> I think you're after...
<RAOF> !release | cy_`
<ubotu> cy_`: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Sebastian> After the latest updates, my Gutsy won't boot anymore. It gets stuck during X startup, whiptail hogs the CPU at 100%, and the root fs is read-only.
<pvandewyngaerde> can you boot a previous kernel ?
<Sebastian> The last update did not update the kernel, so I doubt that it's that.
<pvandewyngaerde> in debian i could boot with kernel parameter 3 so i wont get into X
<Sebastian> Maybe this is not even related to the update. I changed the fstab (added noatime,data=writeback,commit=10 to the options for /. Now it looks like it cannot mount / as rw during boot.
<Xemanth> what does commit=10 mean?
<cwillu> Sebastian: boot in single user, and see if it complains about that
<Sebastian> cwillu: I booted in recovery mode and it complains about exactly that: "cannot change data mode on remount".
<Sebastian> cwillu: / is first mounted with data=ordered and the init system remounts it rw with the options from /etc/fstab.
<cwillu> still in single user mode?
<Sebastian> cwillu: Yes.
<cwillu> what does it say if you mount / -o remount,rw ?
<Sebastian> cwillu: cannot change data mode on remount
<cwillu> can't edit anything right now either I'd imagine
<Sebastian> Right :)
<cwillu> break=mount in the kernel boot line will help, in that you can set your own mount line up by hand when it breaks
<Sebastian> Trying that now.
<cwillu> btw, I don't think you mount it directly on '/' at that point
<linuxero21> hi guys
<cwillu> iirc, you'd mount it on /root
<cwillu> and it does a pivot_root after
<cwillu> but I could be mistaken
<linuxero21> i have installed ubuntu gutsy in a virtual machine to test it. i wanted to see new xorg configuration application, but it is missing: the icon on the preferences menu, "screen resolution", only allows you to change screen resolution, like in other ubuntu stable versiones.  somebody who have tested gutsy knows how to run new xorg config app?
<cwillu> linuxero21: I don't know, but it might be dependant on the driver supporting the new xrandr stuff, which the virtual card may not
<Sebastian> cwillu: I got / mounted rw now. Now looking for an editor in busybox.
<ikonia> linuxero21: are you sure its in the build you're testing
<linuxero21> cwillu: i supposed it, but even virtual card is not supported, the config application should be there
<ikonia> linuxero21: are you sure its in the build you're testing
<linuxero21> ikonia: i'm not 100% sure, but i think yes...
<ikonia> you need to find out
<cwillu> Sebastian: should just be able to ctrl+d or exit, and have it continue booting
<ikonia> as people could be usig different builds in here
<ikonia> so yes its in theirs, no its not in yours
<cwillu> linuxero21: it might be smart :p
<Sebastian> cwillu: Ah.
<linuxero21> ikonia: how can i see the build that i'm testing? i have installed feisty on virtual machine, then i edited repositories list changing "feisty" to "gutsy", and finally i upgraded the whole system
<ikonia> linuxero21: thats not installing gusty
<ikonia> thats updating certain fesity packages
<ikonia> no wonder you've not got everything
<Sebastian> cwillu: Nope, that remounted / back to ro.
<cwillu> /
<linuxero21> ikonia: i tried to install gutsy with Tribe 3 CD, but it crashes during installation process. then i asked how to install gutsy in another way, and people in chat told me modifying repositories
<cwillu> Sebastian: well, once you've mounted it, you should be able to run vim off of it to edit /etc/fstab
<ikonia> linuxero21: gusty is not ready
<ikonia> its going to crash
<ikonia> changing the repo's isn't installing gusty
<ikonia> its just updating specific / compatible fesity packagesw
<ikonia> also your running in a VM without real hardware interfaces, so that makes it less ready
<linuxero21> ikonia: i know it, i thought modifying repositories is not installing feisty, but people in chat seems to be very convinced
<ikonia> well I guess thats open to peoples opinions and preceptions
<linuxero21> ikonia: is there any way toinstall gutsy without using Tribe 3 CD installer?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> try it not in a virtual machine
<ikonia> see if that makes a difference
<ikonia> or search the repo for the xorg config tool you want and try to manually install it
<linuxero21> ikonia: (i did a dist-upgrade from feisty, not simple upgrade, but i think it is the same for my problem)
<linuxero21> ikonia: ok, thank u a lot :)
<linuxero21> another question about testing: when an application crashes, i have always to send bug report or it is better to search the bug before sending, trying to not duplicate it?
<Sebastian> cwillu: I used busybox's sed now, worked fine. Thanks for your help!
<Sebastian> But it wouldn't hurt if Ubuntu's busybox would include vi :)
<cwillu> Sebastian: sweet
<Hungmanmoojoo> hiya!
<Hungmanmoojoo> is there something wrong with the repos right now?
<Hungmanmoojoo> i can't install k3b'
<chand> hi
<Hungmanmoojoo> hi
<Hungmanmoojoo> somthing is wrong with se.archive.ubuntu.com right now
<Amaranth> Wait 4 hours, try again
<Hungmanmoojoo> ok
<Hungmanmoojoo> i changed temprarily to the main archive
<ameyer> Hungmanmoojoo: that'd work
* ameyer shudders at the thought of doing a debian net install off ANL.gov during a DDoS^WUbuntu release
<Hungmanmoojoo> do you know whats up?
<ameyer> who knows
<mattyv> Hungmanmoojoo: can you ping that server by any chance?
<IdleOne> I know that if I ask this Iwill probably be delaying the release by 24 hours but is T4 being released today? :P
<coNP> IdleOne: check topic
<coNP> It is scheduled for tomorrow.
<IdleOne> coNP, ty
<IdleOne> guess I havent caused a delay then hehe
<coNP> not yet :D
<IdleOne> think I broke something! when I run sudo aptitude update I get : E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<IdleOne> same error with dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> says that dir is missing
<mattyv> try 'sudo apt-get clean' first
<IdleOne> mattyv, did sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial -p
<IdleOne> and seems to have fixed the issue but ty
<|Lunar_Lamp|> I'm running kubuntu fiesty at the moment, and when I try gksudo "update-manager -d" it tells me my system is up to date, and doesn't let me upgrade to Gutsy.  What am I doing wrong, or is this a known bug?
<ameyer> |Lunar_Lamp|: -c -d not -d
<|Lunar_Lamp|> ameyer, same happens when I do that :-/
<ameyer> that "should work" I think
<|Lunar_Lamp|> http://pastebin.ca/649775 <== line 19 I think is significant.
<mattyv> IdleOne: No probs, was going to suggest that next
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if NetworkManager is fixed?
<Lunar_Lamp> ameyer, is it possible a broken dbus could be causing this? (I'm not aware of dbus being broken on my system currently)
<ameyer> umm, I doubt it
<mattyv> SeveredCross: What problem in particular?
<ameyer> although to be honest, I'm not sure what dbus is
<SeveredCross> mattyv: After yesterday's update to 0.6.5-ubuntu8, network-manager lost all control of my wireless devices.
<SeveredCross> So, things that depend on it to know if there is a live internet connection have largely failed.
<SeveredCross> Through iwconfig and ifconfig mangling and a few sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart's I've gotten it to connect, but still network-manager has no idea it's connected.
<mattyv> Ah, mines fine but that's on wired only, this comp doesn't have wireless so I can't test
<SeveredCross> It's actually having problems restarting it at the moment.
<SeveredCross> aptitude upgrade is stuck on "Restarting NetworkManager"
<mattyv> It crashed on me this morn, but running NetworkManager & in a term fixed that
<SeveredCross> Oh, I think it's back..
<IdleOne> SeveredCross, I am doing the aptitude upgrade at this momment and network-manager was replaced and restarted in seconds here
<mattyv> -ubuntu9 here, didn't check the changelog though
<SeveredHead> Woohoo, all fixed.
<rjek> Hmm, OK.  Ubuntu won't boot on VMware 4.  Oh well.
<IdleOne> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<SeveredHead> VMware 4?
<SeveredHead> Wow, that's old.
<ameyer> that's almost like saying Vista won't run on my Dell Inspiron CPx
<ameyer> I'm sure it won't, XP is a bit of a stretch with its current hardware config
<ameyer> erm, s/Inspiron/Latitude
<IdleOne> using the wiki for !locales I tried to install locales and localconf and got Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "localeconf"
<SeveredHead> That's like saying Vista won't run on my old Katmai-core P3 500.
<SeveredHead> Damn thing is one of the earliest P3's out there.
<SeveredHead> Was state of the art when we bought it, cost like 3 grand.
<IdleOne> what is the manual way of setting my locale?
<tatters> The version upgrade button in adept package manager fails to connect,is it not implemented yet?
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33020/
<IdleOne> someone please look at that
<Lunar_Lamp> OK, I can't get "update-manager" to upgrade from feisty to gutsy.  Is a "sed s/fiesty/gutsy/g /etc/apt/sources.list" an acceptable alternate?
<IdleOne> Lunar_Lamp, lot of people do it that way
<IdleOne> may want to backup your data first
<Lunar_Lamp> IdleOne, ofc :-)
<IdleOne> ofc?
<Lunar_Lamp> Sorry, ofc = "of course".
<IdleOne> oh hehe
<bluefoxicy> I hear tell Ubuntu 7.10 will be able to work with Active Directory easy
<bluefoxicy> like CentOS/RHEL/Fedora
<bluefoxicy> "Use network:  {LDAP,NIS,Active Directory}" right on install
<bluefoxicy> any truth to the rumor?
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: do you have update-manager from feisty-proposed installed?
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, no.
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: you need that version to upgrade to gutsy I believe
<Lunar_Lamp> jrib, ok, well, a little late now as I've already just sed'd my sources.list - but thanks for the pointer :-0
<tretle_> can anyone tell me why whenever I try and play a game now it logs out of the current session?
<Skiessi> maybe the game crashes your x server?
<tretle_> all the 3d ones do
<tretle_> warsow, griswars etc
<tretle_> griswars - gridwars
<variant> tretle_: did you investigate the xorg log?
<tretle_> where is the .xorg log
<tretle_> ?
<variant> tretle_: /var/log
<gutsytester> By default, the input in the pidgin chat window is too small so that one line does not fit in :-(. Can anybody confirm this?
<variant> tretle_: Xorg.0.log
<tretle_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tretle_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33033/
<tretle_> dont see any problems with it
<variant> we,,
<variant> well, that's no help!
<variant> try opening from a terminal with screen
<variant> "screen gamename"
<variant> then when it crashes you can reconnect to the screen session and see if there was any terminal output
<variant> or redirect output to a file
<variant> gamename > output.text
<variant> tretle_: any use?
<variant> tretle_: any use?
<tretle_> I did that but it logged out again
<tretle_> so I couldnt see the results
<variant> tretle_: yes, now you can reconnect to the screen session
<variant> tretle_: in terminal type screen -r
<variant> if you ran the command i told you first
<tretle_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tretle_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33037/
<tretle_> the problem is there
<variant> what game?
<gutsytester> are the new default directories in $HOME used by any programs? e.g. there are no templates at all by default
<tretle_> that log is from trying to run warsow
<arpu> hmm how can i aptitude remove openoffice.org ? all with wildcard *
<tretle_> I get the same problem with any other 3d game
<variant> tretle_: ok, a little research seems to point to a bug
<variant> can you open the game in window mode and set the games native resolution to be the same as your desktop resolution?
<tretle_> how do I open it in window mode?
<variant> for warsow i do not konw
<variant> possibly a command line switch
<variant> tretle_: you are using gutsy i assume, that is the main reason
<tretle_> main reason for it not running/
<tretle_> ?
<tretle_> it ran without a hitch before
<tatters> does the version upgrade button in adept manager work for anyone?
<tatters> or even whats the difference between a full upgrade and a version upgrade?
<Jolted> Is there a live-build of gusty that doesn't freeze on starting X in vga mode or can connect to the nic without futzing around in the command line?
<Toma-> probably not
<Toma-> try the different tribes
<Jolted> Tribe 3 was unusable.. Im imagining 4 is gonna be just as bad
<Jolted> Heck the builds of feisty were better than this
<Jolted> when that was in beta
<variant> tretle_: before what?
<variant> Jolted: you understand software development then right?
<Jolted> Yeah but i expected a bit better out of the Ubuntu crew... by now i expected it to at least startup relatively proper
<tretle_> an update
<tretle_> presumably
<Zdra> traa compiling on gutsy become really slow because each new file created is getting indexed by tracker :(
<Lunar_Lamp> http://pastebin.ca/649934 <== error trying to upgrade feisty-->edgy.  Many packages installed just fine, but went wrong there.
<Lunar_Lamp> Attempting an apt-get -f install to fix.
<Lunar_Lamp> Nope, failed.
<arpu> hmm can someone help me with cannot access tty error ?
<arpu> i start my image in qemu
<arpu> it starts busybox :-(
<variant> Zdra: lol that sucks
<variant> Zdra: is there an open bug?
<variant> Lunar_Lamp: this is the gutsy support channel
<variant> development channel i mean, not support at all!
<Lunar_Lamp> Erm, variant, yes, sorry, I meant that I was upgradeing feisty-->gutsy :-/
<Lunar_Lamp> Not that I was downgrading edgy :-(
<Zdra> variant: don't know
<variant> Lunar_Lamp: gutsy is not expected to be widley usable just now. stick with feisty for a few weeks
<Lunar_Lamp> Yes, I know, I was just thinking aloud with the upgrade procedure tbh.
<mendred> i say..what gives??????
<mendred> adept just boldly states that  a new distribution version is available
<mendred> i am already on gutsy
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129226 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops after resuming from suspend to RAM" [High,Fix committed] 
<DanaG> Hmm, if it's "fix commited", then how long until that fix appears to me, the end-user?
<DanaG> s/the/an/
<Hobbsee> DanaG: depends where the fix is committed, and when the next kernel upload is, usually
<Hobbsee> DanaG: as for that, it'll be the kernel upload after tribe 4.
<DanaG> Also, what should I do about my bug reports that haven't had developers comment on them?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: any particular area?
<DanaG> I don't remember the numbers offhand, but there was one about brightness control and another (filed by somebody else, but I have the same issue) about nonworking audio capture.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: usually the answer is "wait, and check if there's all the info on there to solve the problem"
<jussi01> hmmm, Im trying to dist upgrade through the adept updater, but its telling me it cant download the release announcement, check my internet connection. however my internet is fine, as you can see...
<Hobbsee> DanaG: audio capture - crimsun is the master of audio.
<Hobbsee> brightness control - probably wait, unless it's marked as incomplete
<Hobbsee> DanaG: you may want to get involved in bug triaging, etc - getting rid of the dodgy bugs, and getting the bugs into states that they can be worked on tends to be useful.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: (there arent infinite numbers of developers)
* jussi01 waves to Hobbsee
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Low,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> heya jussi01
<DanaG> That's one -- I have a different laptop with the same audio chip, and I'm on Gutsy; however, the issue was there in Feisty.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i've sent that one back to confirmed, as the info is provided now
<Hobbsee> DanaG: of course, having the bugs in the correct state is helpful
<Hobbsee> DanaG: of course...if you wanted to take over sound for ubuntu, crimsun would be most happy to oblige, i'm sure
<DanaG> The other bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yeah, that you'd probably need to wait for someone for
<DanaG> Oh, and for me, the OSD doesn't appear when I press the hotkeys.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: gnome?  kde?
<Hobbsee> oh, gnome it looks like
<Hobbsee> DanaG: you'll just have to wait, for that one
<DanaG> But I'd imagine KDE would have the same issue.
<nickspoon> Hey, having trouble with samba - can't log in at all, even to myself.
<Hobbsee> it uses kmilo, so it may not.  *shrugs*
<nickspoon> If I try to login to a share on localhost, it tells me I have an incorrect password even if the password has just been set by root.
<RainC1> hi
<DanaG> How do you run kmilo, anyway?  I want to try running it under Gnome, if possible.
<RainC1> can someone confirm me if the system menu got a "help" submenu on gutsy pls? (I saw it like that on a spec but I'm not sure if it got / will get implemented)
<sdest> there isnt a help submenu for me, just the three options down below, help and support, about gnome and about ubuntu
* jussi01 bumps his question... 
<Hobbsee> DanaG: not by the command line.  i dont remember, exactly
<RainC1> sdest: well, thanks
<RainC1> jussi01: ?
<jussi01> RainC1: [18:52]  <jussi01> hmmm, Im trying to dist upgrade through the adept updater, but its telling me it cant download the release announcement, check my internet connection. however my internet is fine, as you can see...
<RainCT> ah
<MenZa> Hi; I was wondering if anyone else has had problems connecting to their dhcp networks? Mine is setup with the defaults (as it was on Feisty), and I seem to have problems getting online 3/4 of the time. This is a 100% fresh install of Tribe 3. I've tried to run sudo dhclient on the interface (eth0), but it doesn't work. It shows up fine in ifconfig.
<shirish> guys I am having to shift my mouse to the corners so then I can see the corners, otherwise not, anybody knows how this can be? Also is there anyway to know if desktop-effects is on or not?
<stdin> sounds like a resolution issue, try either restarting X or changing the resolution
<variant> shirish: when you move the mouse to the corner then the screen moves?
<variant> shirish: system > prefs > resolution and change the resolution there.. it might fix it
<shirish> variant: your description is right, the problem is this started happening after yesterday's or today's updates
<variant> shirish: well, it's gutsy. expect problems!
<variant> imo, if you don't know how to at the very least diagnose problems then don't run the dev version
<shirish> variant: know that, anyway that fixed it I guess atm
<variant> ok
<shirish> I think something changed/transpired with i810 driver, there was an update yesterday or today about it.
<stdin> I use the "intel" driver, not the "i810" driver now
<shirish> stdin: the 'intel' driver is supposed to be godo for only newer chipsets, I am on i845G/GE/GLM integrated hence have to use that :(
<shirish> stdin: godo/good
<stdin> shirish: "This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series chips."
<stdin> from the -intel package
<stdin> I've used it on an 845 and 915 with no problem
<shirish> stdin: I have had huge huge problems with the 'intel' driver when I was using it
<stdin> when was that?
<shirish> about a month back
<shirish> haven't tried the latest 'intel' driver though
<shirish> I know there was an update yesterday or today about it, but both the intel as well as i810 driver updates were for including the Intel Low Power Architecture (lpia) IIRC
<stdin> give it a go, you can always revert if it's not working (also bug report it, as intel is supposed to replace i810 one day)
<shirish> ok will do, the only thing I have to do IIR right is to just change the stuff at x.org.conf where it says 'i810' to 'intel' or is there something more I am missing, I have both the drivers installed.
<george88a> hi all.
<stdin> yeah, just change "i810" to "intel" and restart X
<shirish> ok here goes nothing
<george88a> does anyone know a workaround for the 'nspluginviewer takes 100% of CPU when a flash file is loaded in konqueror" ? :)
<shirish> bbiaf
<stdin> george88a: has it been reported yet?
<george88a> yes,there are about 2 reports on launchpad, one of them having around 20+ replies, and linking the issue with some openoffice upgrade
<stdin> george88a: maybe the #kubuntu-devel guys know a work around, but there may not be one yet. I knoe OO.o is broke in kubuntu gutsy (good job I don't really use it)
<george88a> stdin thank you :)
<shirish> back and its nicer now.
<shirish> has anybody been able to upgrade to openoffice 2.3.0 ?
<shirish> also I have been having issues with logging into GNOME with a user/administrator. I made another user and he is able to go into GNOME without any issues, what could be the problem?
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<nickspoon> Hello #ubuntu+1! Is samba working for anybody?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-09
<pvandewyngaerde> can i disable atime in linux ?
<PurpleFool> It's a mount time option isn't it
<PurpleFool> Which f/s are you using?
<PurpleFool> Anyone listening who's running Xen doms under gutsy?
<pvandewyngaerde> UUID=6369bc6b-c8bc-4ff5-980c-c8323ee39e33 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1
<PurpleFool> s/atime/noatime/
<PurpleFool> Doesn't that do what you're after?
<PurpleFool> No Xen users awake then, huh?
* PurpleFool whistles tunelessly
<databuddy> !atime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap6sec73.html
<databuddy> quite interesting dealio
<databuddy> any benifits for reiserfs PurpleFool ? i use ext3 / ntfs / reiserfs
<pvandewyngaerde> http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<pvandewyngaerde> about atime
<PurpleFool> databuddy, Turning of atime?  Haven't looked for a long time.  Don't know WHY pvandewyngaerde is turning it off.
<databuddy> @_@
<pvandewyngaerde> just read the article
<PurpleFool> There was a question and I swung :)
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> what u sugg me for a webserver(apache) and mysql
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> php,JSP,asp.. something else?
<mrsno> anyone else getting bug 130724 still ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130724 in yelp "[gutsy]  No help in Gnome control-center" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130724
<mrsno> bug 130920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130920 in yelp "Page not found (dup-of: 130724)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130920
<mikeconcepts> easy question: is there a desktop cube in gutsy without doing anything other than restricted drivers and desktop effects being enabled?
<RAOF> Not quit.
<RAOF> mikeconcepts: quite.  I think we use Wall by default, not Cube.
<mikeconcepts> So what I have now must be called Wall, I see
<RAOF> Like a big plane, yes?
<mikeconcepts> I must find where to increase workspaces to 4
<RAOF> mikeconcepts: install "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<mikeconcepts> yes, like a plane, with a special graphic added that indicates what is happening, cool feature
<vlowther> now, for fixes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129226 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/50214 ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129226 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops after resuming from suspend to RAM" [High,Fix committed] 
<RAOF> Ooh, awesome.
<RAOF> vlowther: Or just update.
<RAOF> vlowther: The fact that the bug fix won't make tribe4 doesn't mean there won't be a fixed kernel until tribe 5!
<vlowther> yeah, but give me a pointer to the patch and I will compile a kernel that works for me. ;)
<RAOF> vlowther: You could pull Ubuntu-kernel-git, and build than :)
<mikeconcepts> can't resolve archive.ubuntu.com, have checked everything in sources
<mikeconcepts> wonder if the repository archive.ubuntu.com is down
<vlowther> true... but I want everyone to do the work for me!
<stdin> ^ that's got to be against the CoC
<vlowther> :)
<lch> hi, i run gutsy and automount of USB memory stick stopped working, reinstalling of udev and hal did not work. seen bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/130490 but that does not have real detail about the solution. does someone know what to do here?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130490 in hal "No usb disks at all mount [gutsy] " [Undecided,New] 
<ioioioioiiiio> hi! is how stable is the current gutsy release>?
<ioioioioiiiio> (im a desktop user and wouldnt mind a crash once every few days, just not constantly :)
<stdin> then you don't want gutsy yet
<ioioioioiiiio> k thanx
<xsacha> hey
<xsacha> gutsy tells me this today: "A new distribution version is available"
<xsacha> should i upgrade? what is it?
<alexis600> is tribe4 out yet?
<RAOF> No, read /topic
<RAOF> Oh, whoops.  Sorry
* RAOF thought topic had the tribe4 eta.
<RAOF> alexis600: Anyway, soon.  You can test the CD images if you like :)
<alexis600> hehe
<xsacha> so does anyone know what this 'Version upgrade' is?
<stdin> xsacha: just go with it, it's not like you'll get ubuntu+2 :p
<xsacha> i dunno lol
<xsacha> it has an installer thing and then it says it cant download the release announcement
<xsacha> http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/9259/here2kk3.png
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33020/ can someone take a look at this and tell me what the next step is?
<stdin> IdleOne: something like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" or localeconf
<IdleOne> stdin, I'll give it a shot
<IdleOne> stdin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales worked. thank you
<stdin> IdleOne: no problem, I remember having to do that a while ago
<rosensturm> Do the binary nvidia drivers in Gutsy support the 8600 GTS card?
<PurpleFool> Any Xen users awake atm?
<PurpleFool> Or how about someone with kernel package building experience?
<RAOF> rosensturm: No, sadly.
<RAOF> rosensturm: Basically, the new drivers have horrible, annoying regressions.
<RAOF> rosensturm: The bug you want to be tracking is: bug 120943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120943 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Update nvidia-glx-new package to latest 100 series driver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120943
<se7en^Of^9> what do i do if i have unmet dependencis
<se7en^Of^9> ython-qt3: Depends: python-sip4 (>= 4.7) but 4.6-1ubuntu3 is installed
<RAOF> se7en^Of^9: Wait until they're fixed.
<se7en^Of^9> RAOF: how i cant so sudo apt-get upgrade anymore
<RAOF> se7en^Of^9: This is normal, and will happen all the time in Gutsy testing
<RAOF> se7en^Of^9: You wait until the fixed packages are uploaded, and then it works again.
<se7en^Of^9> ok thanks that's easy
<defendguin> how come in gutsy under preferred applications there is not place to define what happens when a DVD is inserted?
<RAOF> defendguin: Because that's Removable Devices and Media
<defendguin> hmm
<RAOF> You could mount a case for that functionality to be merged, I guess.
<defendguin> i'm not sure what title would fit both of those menu items
<PurpleFool> anyone know where the Xen heads hang out?
<Skrot-> Hi, can someone with gutsy check if /etc/fstab line for mounting root containts "noatime"?
<PurpleFool> Not for me it doesn't
<Skrot-> okay
<stdin> mine does, but that's because I d
<stdin> *added it
<Skrot-> Do you know if it safe to add for feisty used on a notebook?
<stdin> safe enough I guess
<RAOF> Skrot-: It does if you add it, and you can do that in the alternate installer.
<RAOF> Skrot-: If you have to ask, it's not yet safe enough :)
<Skrot-> I'll give it a shot though =)
<Skrot-> I was asking because of http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148 by the way
<PurpleFool> That's what a dev release is for, right?  Testing what makes things go b00m?
<RAOF> PurpleFool: Indeed.
<PurpleFool> Is there a good tutorial for kernel package building using the debian/ubuntu tools?
<RAOF> PurpleFool: There was one on wiki.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> PurpleFool: But I think the one I'm thinking of is obsolete now.
<RAOF> Anyway, searching wiki.ubuntu.com (or help.ubuntu.com) is probably the way to go.
<PurpleFool> I'll take a gander anyway.
<PurpleFool> Right now I have a synaptic instance running that's spitting out lots of :
<PurpleFool> Warning, failed to load: package-availableIcon 'package-available' not present in theme
<PurpleFool> And not, obviously, displaying the icons in the panel.  Is it worth bugging that sort of dependency issue?
<PurpleFool> I'm pretty sure it's a simple dependency
<ameyer> now to see if I can semi-easily get gutsy to boot from a USB HD
<defendguin> in gutsy which package do i need for totem using gst to be able to play a DVD  i can play a DVD from other apps but totem tells me to install the necessary plugins
<mattyv> defendguin: do you want to play commercial dvds, or just non-drm ones?
<defendguin> commercial
* ameyer reminds defendguin that playing commercial dvds in linux is a felony punishable by 2 years in jail in the us
<mattyv> gst won't be a go then, install totem xine
<mattyv> or vlc/mplayer
<defendguin> mattyv: gst was able to do it in the past
<mattyv> I was trying recently, totem doesn't like it. If you want to try, install at libdvdread then run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<RAOF> totem-gst has always done it for me
<stdin> ameyer: is dvdcss illegal in the US, I thought that it was just theoretically illegal
<ameyer> DMCA, unfortunately
<RAOF> stdin: It is actively illegal to break copy-protection.
<ameyer> they haven't shown much interest in prosecuting it though
<RAOF> Not just to distribute, but also to use.
<ameyer> y'know, the federal government is violating the DMCA?
<ameyer> I downloaded acidrip from anl.gov :)
* stdin is glad he doesn't live in the US
<RAOF> stdin: Where do you live?
* RAOF is sad that it's *worse* in .AU
<stdin> in the UK
<stdin> the EU is much more restrictive on software patients (making them that is, not enforcing them)
<defendguin> i guess i will just use elisa when i want to play a dvd
<mattyv> Just trying right now, totem-gst + libdvdread3 + libdvdcss2...I get some sound, but still a msg about not having the appropriate plugins
<defendguin> totem-gst worked in feisty
<mattyv> Didn't the wiki suggest xine?
<mattyv> Unless that's outdated
<stdin> try vlc
<mattyv> I've got mplayer on here from a month ago when I needed to play something, that works fine
<mattyv> Ah, this is what I was thinking of with totem-gst from the wiki: "Note : While Totem-gstreamer can play a DVD automatically when it is inserted into the DVD drive, it cannot navigate the DVD nor play it by selecting Movie  Play Disc 'DVD Name'. "
<defendguin> i remember it being able to navigate a dvd menu in feisty
<ion> is it possible for ubuntu to be as compatible as windows
<stdin> in what was in windows "compatible" that linux isn't ?
<RAOF> ion: No.
<Bubble> ion: I think you already know the answer.
* stdin doesn't understand the question
<ion> what i mean is, when will ubuntu "support it all"
<ion> sorry
<RAOF> ion: Never.
<mattyv> When windows using proper standards
<stdin> support what all?
<mattyv> *uses
<ion> support all hardware
<RAOF> ion: Alternatively, when hell freezes over and all companies provide good linux drivers.
<RAOF> ion: A similar question can be asked of Windows, of course :)
<stdin> ion: ask the hardware vendors to make linux drivers as well as windows drivers
<ion> it really pisses me off that windows can run shit and *nix cant run it all
<RAOF> ion: Ubuntu supports much more hardware out of the box than windows.
<stdin> it's not our fault that we have to reverse engineer hardware drivers
<ion> cool
<ion> im glade the *nix community is getting bigger
<stdin> and, yes, windows out-of-the-box only supports the most generic things
<ion> i hope it hits well with dell
<stdin> No1Viking: connection issues?
<No1Viking> stdin: Naah, me testing a script that I got working now. Am sorry for the logins.
<corevette> which chmod lets everyone have permission to a folder and all it's directories
<stdin> what? folder = directory
<stdin> and probably "777" or  "a+rwx"
<corevette> which chmod lets everyone have permission to those files and all directories inside
<stdin> add -R to make it recursive
<corevette> chmod 777 ?
<corevette> stdin ^
<ion> is there allot of people that handle the coding of ubuntu and bug fixes
<stdin> corevette: for recursive "chmod -R 777 directory"
<stdin> ion: yeah, a lot
<RAOF> Note that chmodding your /home to 777 will break stuff.
<ameyer> didn't windows 2000 have issues with out of the box nic compatibility?
<stdin> will make things insecure too
<ameyer> like I think it didn't support the realtek 8139 chipset that is/was extremely common?
<RAOF> You almost never want to unconditially set the executable bit, anyway.  The +X option is cool for that: executable if it's a directory, or is executable for someone else.
<corevette> how do you restart apache2
<RAOF> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart :)
<corevette> what is hte command/
<RAOF> ^^^^
<corevette> RAOF: apache -k restart
<corevette> RAOF: apache2 -k restart
<RAOF> corevette: I suppose you could use that, too.  I always use the init.d scripts :)
<stdin> "apache2ctl restart"
<kousotu> [01:35]  <kousotu> anyone know where I ca get wi-fi radar for gutsy?
<stdin> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<stdin> kousotu: there ^
<kousotu> ah kool
<kousotu> um...
<kousotu> I need dvd help
<kousotu> it won't work.
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kousotu> did all that
<stdin> see those links
<kousotu> I did all that
<stdin> then what do you mean "won't work"? does it not want to get a job or pay rent?
<RAOF> stdin: That's a perfect opportunity for !doesntwork
<RAOF> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> it won't read the dvds saying I'm mising plugins or something like that
<kousotu> er...
<kousotu> codecs
<kousotu> I thin
<kousotu> think*
<stdin> what won't? what app?
<kousotu> todem
<kousotu> whaever gutst defaults to
<kousotu> gutsy*
<stdin> gutsy what? I don't know if you use ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu... you have to say
<kousotu> ubuntu
<kousotu> reg
<stdin> have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ?
<kousotu> yes
<stdin> have you got dvdcss2 ?
<kousotu> yes
<kousotu> I have 3 as well
<kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<stdin> then it "should" work
<kousotu> stdin: but it doesn't
<stdin> maybe try with another app, I don't use gnome so I don't know
<stdin> kousotu: vlc should work well with dvds
<Hobbsee> heya
<kousotu> sudo aptget install vlc?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> well, apt-get but yeah
<kousotu> typoed
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I am kindabusy atm
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> how do I change text color on the desktop?
<kousotu> no answer to that?
<stdin> I don't know, I don't run gnome
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> it it posible/
<crdlb> unless it's changed very recently, it's not possible
<crdlb> nautilus uses white text with a black shadow to attempt to give contrast whatever the background
<kousotu> crdlb: my test is black
<Ayabara> I use ubuntu at work, and I'm aching to try out gutsy. is it "stable enough" to use on a daily basis?
<RAOF> If you have to ask, the answer is no :)
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: no.  that's why the /topic is in place
<Hobbsee> then again, ooo may work now
<Ayabara> RAOF, Hobbsee, ok. by stable enough, I meant that I'm prepared to have some crashes and problems :-)
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: if you can do without an office suite at work, etc....
<RAOF> It may still eat data, even data not managed by it.
<RAOF> It probably won't, but it can.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i'm wondering why ooo was mangling my data
<RAOF> No, that's just ooo :P
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I use it as my 2nd os
<kousotu> no crashes yet
<kousotu> had it about 2 weks
<Ayabara> sounds like maybe I should wait a couple of weeks :-)
<Ayabara> thanks for scaring me ;-)
<Hobbsee> kousotu: hm?
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: well, it mostly works.  just, things do break, usually when you're requiring them to work
<kousotu> "I'm aching to try out gutsy. is it "stable enough" to use on a daily basis?"
<Hobbsee> murphy's law and all
<Hobbsee> kousotu: ah yes, if it's the second OS, then you have something to fall back on
<Hobbsee> which is usually OK
<Hobbsee> but to run it as the sole one...
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I mainly use WinXP
<kousotu> but that's cause I ame on winXP
<kousotu> so my XP patrion have 30+gb
<kousotu> well, and I must add.. sound actually WORKS on XP
<kousotu> lol
<databuddy> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii Hobbsee :3
<databuddy> kousotu: make it your third os then :>
<Hobbsee> hey databuddy
<databuddy> mm
<databuddy> i noticed in my feisty install vs my gutsy install that in feisty i cant have the i810 and the intel xorg drivers in at the same time while in gutsy i can -
<databuddy> kinda wierd :P
<kousotu> databuddy: what are you talking about?
<kousotu> I ned help making javawork on Firefox
<rockets> Hey has tribe 4 been posted yet?
<kousotu>  Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 3 Released!"
<Hobbsee> rockets: no
<kousotu> Hobbsee: ppl need to read the topic lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: true.  but they dont seem to like to do that
<Hobbsee> rockets: you can always help with testing
<rockets> kousotu, the topic is INSTANTANEOUSLY updated the moment its released? there couldnt be any delay?
<rockets> theoretically i mean
<kousotu> rockets: not likely
<Hobbsee> rockets: yes.
<Hobbsee> rockets: usually because i do it.
<rockets> heh
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> rockets: along with other topics
<rockets> Hobbsee, so who are you, out of curiosity
<Hobbsee> rockets: besides, there's different stages of releasing
<Hobbsee> rockets: i'm a green alien.
<rockets> to the ubuntu project i mean
<rockets> Oh man, Gutsy comes out on my birthday!
<Hobbsee> rockets: i'm one of the people on the release team, a core dev, a motu, involved in kubuntu development, universe packages, bugsquad from time to time, and bits and pieces of irc oping.
<rockets> I'll have like . . . a double party.
<rockets> Hobbsee, cool!
<Hobbsee> how's that for an answer? :)
<Amaranth> I work on bling?
<kousotu> motu?
<Amaranth> :P
<coNP> Hobbsee: it is fine, but maybe it would be easier to list what you are *not* doing :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: hah.  theres' still a heck of a lot of that
<rockets> kousotu, masters of the universe
<Hobbsee> !motu | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> coulda just said dev
<kousotu> lol
<RAOF> Amaranth: Seen !nouveau?
<Amaranth> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Of course you have.  *Tested* nouveau? :)
<Amaranth> No :P
<rockets> Hobbsee, you might be a good person to ask this then. Will ubuntu accept ruby based software packages to main? I remember reading they prefer python
<Hobbsee> rockets: yes.  ruby would have to be in main
<Hobbsee> rockets: it's not a case of "we only accept python packages"
<Hobbsee> so for writing new stuff, most people will write it in python
<Hobbsee> but it's not a must
<rockets> Hobbsee, i dont mean the ruby language itself
<rockets> i mean other stuff written in ruby
<Amaranth> RAOF: I see you chickened out and didn't go for the mesa update too :)
<Hobbsee> rockets: indeed.  i'm saying "as long as the deps are in main, then sure"
<RAOF> Amaranth: Not when you can locally build mesa
<databuddy> ruby? @_@ got me confuzzled with someone lol
<Amaranth> RAOF: not worth it for glxgears :)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Also, not until nouveau does something more impressive than glxgears :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: did you see intel does redirected glx now?
<databuddy> earthquake!!!! socal rox
<Amaranth> RAOF: I mean, you have to build from like 4 experimental branches to get it but still
<RAOF> As in, GLX under compiz works right?
<Amaranth> RAOF: right
<RAOF> Man, it's all coming together :)
<RAOF> I'll build the git drm drivers if you want to provide the rest :P
<Amaranth> RAOF: http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html
<rockets> Hobbsee, ah yeah cool
<rockets> thanks
<Amaranth> RAOF: intel apparently does textured video on i915 and higher too
<Amaranth> RAOF: but only if you use exa
<RAOF> EXA FTW!
<Amaranth> and it's done that for ages
<Amaranth> but since exa is still broken no one ever noticed
<RAOF> Heh.
<rockets> night all
<Hobbsee> RAOF: want to do me a favour?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Depends on the favour :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: writing up the release notes for t4?  :)
<RAOF> When are they due?
* RAOF really has no idea what's in T4, too
<MenZa> Hmm, I've attempted to install nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules-generic (and -common), and X refuses to start. Complains about a missing "wfb" module, thus X refuses to start. What's weird, is if I try to modprobe nvidia, it gives me "FATAL: Error running install command for NVIDIA."
<RAOF> MenZa: 8800 card?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: few hours.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4
<Hobbsee> RAOF: (watch #ubuntu-devel)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: as in, there's a list of stuff there, it just needs fleshing out
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Uuum.  Maybe.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I'll check that out.
<MenZa> Any replies to my query? I appear to have mistakenly parted the channel -_-
<Hobbsee> RAOF: cool, tahnks
<RAOF> MenZa: 8800 card?
<kousotu> Hobbsee: will http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=pidgin-libnotify work on gutsy?
<MenZa> RAOF: 7950GT
<Hobbsee> kousotu: that's already in gutsy.
<MenZa> RAOF: It's worked in the past.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: that version may, but i dont see the point of it
<MenZa> (brb)
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I didn't see it..
<stdin> !info pidgin-libnotify
<ubotu> pidgin-libnotify: display notification bubbles in pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/storage/isos$ madison pidgin-libnotify
<Hobbsee> pidgin-libnotify | 0.13-0ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Packages
<kousotu> od..
<Hobbsee> pidgin-libnotify | 0.13-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee> pidgin-libnotify | 0.13-0ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Sources
<Hobbsee> pidgin-libnotify | 0.13-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<stdin> you spam-a-holic Hobbsee :p
<kousotu> LogPointyStick? lol
<Hobbsee> stdin: bite me :P
* Hobbsee attacks stdin with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<kousotu> lol
<MenZa> Back.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Actually, I'll be doing something with jml this evening.  Can you find someone else?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: yeah, OK.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: The alternative is I try to look at it after I'm finished with jml, which is likely to be 10ish or so.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: ty, didn't see it lasttim I looked
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i expect that'll be too late.  no problem
* stdin counts the lines of Hobbsee's post, 1-2-3-4
<databuddy> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/ci14312160.php
<MenZa> I had a small issue last night, which appeared to remove pretty much all packages installed on my system.
<stdin> that's more than the limit, Hobbsee should kick herself :p
<MenZa> It was amusing.
<kousotu> lol
<MenZa> Especially since, being the idiot I am, I run Gutsy on my main system :D
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I prefer to know when/where my friends are
<MenZa> I did so with Dapper, too.
<Hobbsee> MenZa: i do that too
<MenZa> \o/
<Hobbsee> kousotu: hm?
<kousotu> [03:08]  <Hobbsee> kousotu: that version may, but i dont see the point of it
<MenZa> I'm tempted to use the nv driver for now
<kousotu> that's the pont of it lol
<RAOF> !nouveau | MenZa
<ubotu> MenZa: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> MenZa: Try that :P
<RAOF> You're in #ubuntu+1, I can recommend stuff that may break :P
<Hobbsee> kousotu: no, getdeb's stuff isnt from within the repository, so no idea how good it is, whether it kills other things, etc
<MenZa> RAOF: I'll have a look at it
<kousotu> ??
<kousotu> I've always een a risk taker
<kousotu> been*
<kousotu> any upgrades to the alsa driver?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: just dont file bugs on getdeb.net stuff, and dont file bugs about broken dependanices from tehm
<kousotu> cause I really want my sound
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: else i'll hit them with the invalid stick
<kousotu> ll
<kousotu> lol*
<stdin> kousotu: the version on getdeb is 0.13, the version in the repo is 0.13-0ubuntu1, what's the point of getting the getdeb version?
<kousotu> idk..
<kousotu> lol
<RAOF> In fact, what's the point of getting from getdeb *at all*?
<RAOF> :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: more potential of crack.  must be better.
<kousotu> RAOF: I'd expain, but you might not understand me lol
<RAOF> I post plenty of crack to universe!
<RAOF> Look at Xgl!  democracyplayer!
<MenZa> Miro*
<MenZa> :p
<RAOF> Yeah, still waiting on the Debian maintainer for that.
* MenZa nods
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> hey, how an I crack XP exes to run differently?
<MenZa> Ooh, restart.
<MenZa> brb.
<MenZa> lmfao, coreutils weren't installed
<MenZa> :D
<kousotu> caue I'd much rather work on making my own cracks to run stuff than get one that don't work
<RAOF> kousotu: Disassemble, then binary patch.
<RAOF> kousotu: Also known as a PITA
<kousotu> RAOF: sounds complicated lol
<RAOF> Yes.  This is *why* open source ;)
<kousotu> any upgrades to the alsa driver?
<kousotu> RAOF: damn..
<RAOF> No idea.  Check the alsa homepage?
<kousotu> RAOF: I don't know it?
<RAOF> Have you filed a bug?
<kousotu> yes, of course
<RAOF> Good :)
<kousotu> also a regrssion bug for zd1211rw as well
<RAOF> Guess what comes up first on a google search for "alsa"?  www.alsa-project.org :)
<kousotu> stupid kernal update busted it
<RAOF> also, bugtracker: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/my_view_page.php
<RAOF> Those are your alsa friends.
<kousotu> damn...
<kousotu> oh wait..
<kousotu> erg....
<kousotu> Realtek isn't supported...
<MenZa> Ugh, now metacity just isn't starting up -_-
<Carroarmato0> Any one seen the project "Cheese"? :)
<kousotu> I haven't, but I ain't been in the linux community that long
<Carroarmato0> It's like a Photoboot-like program written for Gnome
<Carroarmato0> Looks very promising! :)
<Carroarmato0> But it reminds me of where linux currently is in the webcam field...
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> WIndows hates my webcam
<kousotu> so I doubt Linux will show it any love
<Carroarmato0> For me it's the opposite
<kousotu> lol
<Carroarmato0> But I know that there is an opensource driver for it...
<Carroarmato0> I think the problem is that there aren't really good webcam enable apps to use the webcam in the first place on linux :(
<Carroarmato0> I mean... Pidgin doesn't make usage of webcams for instance...
<kousotu> that msnclient looks ok
<kousotu> and pidgin does
<kousotu> I seen it
<Carroarmato0> you mean amsn?
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> the other one
<kousotu> lol
<Carroarmato0> Yeah... but Pidgen doesn't have that support by default...
<kousotu> ah..
<Carroarmato0> And besides... there's no real centralized configuration app for webcams under Ubuntu... in the end you have to hack through it yourself
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I don't know of any for ANY distro
<Carroarmato0> See that's the problem...
<kousotu> lol
<Carroarmato0> The only thing that comes close is the VOIP client Ekiga... the you can select the v4l system to handle the video output of webcams... but it's only limited to that app
<Carroarmato0> ... and given that your webcam works with the driver..
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Pidgin has webcamsuport
<Carroarmato0> So where do you enable it?
<kousotu> um...
<kousotu> never tried that
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I can check
<Carroarmato0> Don't you have to like... compile it to make it work?
<kousotu> nope
<kousotu> not that I know of
<Carroarmato0> But does it say so in the latest stable version or beta of Pidgen?
<Carroarmato0> *Pidgin
<kousotu> I have 2.1.0
<Carroarmato0> I've tested the Pidgin that comes with the Tribe 3 of Gutsy and haven't noticed anything about webcams
<kousotu> ok.. I'll find it..
<Carroarmato0> Anyone know if we can expect the CFS scheguler in Ubuntu before Gutsy comes out?
<Carroarmato0> it's still awhile before the kernel freeze...
<stdin> CFS?
<Carroarmato0> Completely Fair Scheguler
<Hobbsee> *** anyone want to do some cd testing? ***
<RAOF> Carroarmato0: My info is: No.  2.6.22 will be the final kernel, and no-one's going to backport a new, fairly untested scheduler
<RAOF> Man, I don't think I *could* write a coherent set of release notes if I tried at this point.
<stdin> Carroarmato0: if it's not going to be in .22, it's not going to be in gutsy
<kousotu> Hobbsee: what kinda testing?
<Carroarmato0> RAOF: thx fair enough... I'd prefere to have a pretty stable kernel anyway :)
<Carroarmato0> stdin: thx
<Hobbsee> kousotu: cd - tribe 4
<Carroarmato0> Hobbsee: Tribe 4 is out?
<kousotu> Hobbsee: install it?
<snadge> you can always roll your own kernel anyway
<snadge> i'd prefer something that was stable that worked for 99% of people, than something that was bleeding edge and potentially more buggy
<kousotu> Hobbsee: you want me to dl and install T4?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: from https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/All and comment on if they work
<Hobbsee> Carroarmato0: no
<kousotu> The server certificate failed the authenticity test (iso.qa.stgraber.org).
<kousotu> um...
<kousotu> can you direct me ot the right one?
<kousotu> I have a celeron M
<stdin> the i386
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I hope this one is more sable n the install than T3
<johannesNeu>  hi guys! can someone help me - got my kubuntu gutsy with kd4-development snapshot3 - want to develop for kde4 now ... don't now which directories & stuff i should use
<kousotu> so I want : https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/isotesting/test/619  right?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: probably.  you want an i386, and you probably want the desktop cd
<kousotu> yea, I ain't runni server
<stdin> Ubuntu Desktop i386 (20070809) = 619 yes
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> I'm gonna just reinstall ubuntu on T4
<kousotu> I havethe T3 cdif I need it
<snadge> i will try the beta.. whatever thats going to be called
<snadge> but i think i'll keep my feisty install for now ;)
<kousotu> 1:14:** left
<kousotu> long time..
<kousotu> lol
* stdin misses the use of his media keys in gutsy
<kousotu> hobsee: you upload that?
<kousotu> hobbsee: you upload that?*
<Hobbsee> kousotu: uploaded which?
<kousotu> any of the T4 isos
<kousotu> cause rar or tar.gz would be TONS quicker..
<kousotu> or zip. w/e
<kousotu> ;p;
<kousotu> lol*
* afief had the best experience with 7z
* kousotu orefers rar
<kousotu> prefers*
<Hobbsee> kousotu: what, the .iso's then compressed?
<Hobbsee> they already *areI compressed
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> no they aren't
<kousotu> is is a 1:1 copy of a cd
<Hobbsee> squashfs and all that are compression tools
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> but the data on the cd is already compressed
<Hobbsee> kousotu: rsync is your friend, anyway
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> erg..
<kousotu> what's est for mp3s?
<kousotu> best*
<stdin> an ogg encoder
<kousotu> lol
<stdin> or, mp32ogg
<kousotu> sound sux on my laptop
<stdin> both are good :)
<kousotu> max val = min on xp
<stdin> maybe it's because xp shouts
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> alsa don't support mycar
<kousotu> card*
<stdin> doesn't support my car either :p
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> typo oops?
<kousotu> XP ain't that loud on my laptop
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> hm..
<stdin> I made sure to get a intel mobo, I have full 3d graphics with no binary drivers and good sound support
<kousotu> Hobbsee: what gfx card you got?
<Hobbsee> intel 965
<kousotu> Intel 950
<stdin> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<kousotu> you have any install isues with t3?
<kousotu> or 4 for that matter
<stdin> I upgraded from feisty, so no
<kousotu> wow I actually hav  newer card than someone :)
<Hobbsee> issues aplenty, but not with video cards
<stdin> kousotu: 14346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2869.028 FPS :)
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Hobbsee: any install probs o you just upgrade?
<afief> Where can I get the T4 CD?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: it depends which partition you're talking about
<Hobbsee> this runs kubuntu, it's fine
<kousotu> ??
<Hobbsee> afief: it's not out yet.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: various bits of virtualbox, and another machine.  they have problems
<kousotu> afief: I'm tsting the thing lol
<kousotu> I had a bitch time with T3
<stdin> hmm, I can't wait to update my feisty desktop, that's gone from dapper > edgy > feisty do far :S
<Hobbsee> afief: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/All are candidates
<Hobbsee> afief: they may kill your dog, eat your hard drive, etc
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: what with?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: the compiz bug?
<kousotu> it wound't run lcd like 5/6 of the time
* jussi01 waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> well, the orange screen not loading?
<afief> Hobbsee: I don't mind, as long as it eats the VISTA installation on the hard drive
<Hobbsee> heya jussi01!
<Hobbsee> afief: hehe
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I am ON the pc I'll be putting it on
<kousotu> o*
<kousotu> .
<kousotu> on*
<stdin> you didn't typo that time, but you still corrected youerself :p
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> oh wait.. I wanted it caped
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> caped*
<stdin> time for a reboot, need a clean dmesg for a bug report...
* jussi01 cries
<jussi01> open office still doesnt work
<Hobbsee> jussi01: install openoffice.org-gnome.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: is that a temp work around or permanenent fix?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: temp workaround
<jussi01> ok, btw Hobbsee do you have an answer for my yesterdays question?
<jussi01> my upgrade distribution does not work
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yesterday is an illusion.
<jussi01> it cant fetch the release annoncement
<Hobbsee> there was another adept upload recently.  retry it'
<jussi01> ok, will do :)
<jussi01> brb, got to restart x
<kousotu> but damn..gotta reconfugure epsxe...
<kousotu> *is so moving it to XP
<kousotu> wb jussi01
<jussi01> hey Hobbsee is tribe 4 not out?
<kousotu> it's in alpha
<kousotu> I believe..
<Hobbsee> jussi01: correct.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: there are images for testing, though
* Hobbsee isnt the release manager this time.
<kousotu> lol
* jussi01 was just wondering about /topic...
<kousotu> someone tell mycat not toscratch me
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> so much for playing RE4 today..
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> hmmm is there a kde equivalent to
<jussi01> !info gmountiso
<kousotu> Hobbsee: does Linux regulate the bandwidth of your actal ISP connectin like windows does?
<jussi01> and the bot is dead....
<kousotu> cheack in the other chan
<ccooke> Hmm. What's the state of Gutsy at the moment? (is it, roughly, as stable as feisty/edgy/dapper were about two months from release?)
<kousotu> ccooke: I haven't had any POSTinstall trouble
<jussi01> ccooke: I dont know how they were, but its definately not stable yet
<ccooke> I usually pick up the dev release about this time on my (very, very well backed up) work laptop
<kousotu> ccooke: I am on tribe 3 right now, it's fine for me
<jussi01> kde open office is broken
<kousotu> jussi01: sux to be you?
<ccooke> jussi01: is that "kde and open office are broken" or "Open office is broken on kde" ?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: whats your opinion?
<jussi01> ccooke: the latter
<ccooke> ah. Fine, then. I stick with the default Ubuntu :-)
<jussi01> :)
<kousotu> there's yer bot
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> yay, the bot is back
<jussi01> !info gmountiso
<kousotu> what's the diff between KDE and gnome?
<jussi01> lots
<ubotu> gmountiso: This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jussi01> go look on google, way too much to say here
<afief> kousotu: same as the diff between OSX and Linux. they are just different
<ccooke> Are we expecting tribe4 today? It says so on the release schedule, but I'm not sure how well reality matches it
<kousotu> the basic differences?
<jussi01> ccooke: its alpha atm
<ccooke> jussi01: tribe4 is?
<jussi01> kde use qt, gnome uses gtk
<jussi01> ccooke: yes
<ccooke> hmm
<jussi01> ccooke: they need people to test the cd's if you want
<ccooke> that would be useful
<jussi01> ccooke: jump into #ubuntu-iso if you want to help with that
<ccooke> I keep two root partitions on my work laptop, and a seperate /home. Makes testing new distros very easy
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what about the topic?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: does windows do that?  no idea.
<kousotu> what?
<Hobbsee> ccooke: ooo is broken in kde - install openoffice.org-gnome as a workaround.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I saw tribe 3 was out, and was thinking if tribe was out...
<Cube-ness> how do i tell compiz-fusion to use the copy render path thingy? its really choppy for me without it
<Hobbsee> ccooke: tribe 4 today, yes, probably
* ccooke wonders if there's a 64-bit java plugin yet. That's the last thing stopping me from keeping the 64-bit install
<kousotu> Hobbsee: do what?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: what you mentioned before
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 4 is not yet out
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> there.
<kousotu> which is?
<jussi01> hehe, thanks :P
<kousotu> was*
<Hobbsee> [20:08]  <kousotu> Hobbsee: does Linux regulate the bandwidth of your actal ISP connectin like windows does?
<kousotu> windows does
<kousotu> I haven't seen linux hold itback
<ameyer> wondershaper?
<kousotu> I mean linux pumps out 12kbps where windows goes to like 90kbps on average
<kousotu> 122*
<ccooke> kousotu: that's usually due to differences in the TCP stack
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> ccooke: XP rarely hits 100+
<kousotu> Linus stays nearthat
<Cube-ness> hmm.. ok, so when you tell gnome to use the desktop effects in the appearance app, where are the start options that get sent to compiz when its run? as in, is there a script somewhere that gets called that i can edit to mod the flags used?
<ameyer> might also have something to do with application design
<ccooke> kousotu: Could be dozens of reasons. Linux may just be more efficient, or may be returning the ACKs more promptly (which will be seen by the remote side as a signal to speed up)
<kousotu> Hobbsee: can non-reggeds pm registered users?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: not usually.  depends if the registered users have changed their settings to let them
<ameyer> then again, ktorrent seeds faster than azureus mostly
<kousotu> what mode is it?
<ameyer> it's probably java-related stuff
<kousotu> I know on other servers it's R
<kousotu> but reg here is e
<Hobbsee> kousotu: /msg nickserv help
<kousotu> you don't know the etter?
<kousotu> leter*
<kousotu> DAMNIT!!
<kousotu> leter*
<kousotu> ..
<kousotu> I give up
<kousotu> ll
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: i used to.  i dont remember now, off the top of my head.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: it's also on the freenode FAQ
<kousotu> it;s diferent lol
<kousotu> I'm set
<kousotu> I hope.
<jussi01> non registered users cant even pm, so whatever...
<kousotu> es they can
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> not here they cant, have you tried it?
<kousotu> yes
<kousotu> [05:24]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Toggled UnFiltered [ON] 
<Hobbsee> jussi01: they can pm some users, if the registered users have it set
<jussi01> on freenode it gives you a nice little message about because of spam you cant do that
<jussi01> Hobbsee: oh
<kousotu> Hobbsee: where you from?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: sydney, australia
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> a halfday aheada me
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> oh longer
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> or*
<jussi01> kousotu: go back to typing school :P
<jussi01> !enter | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi01> :P
<kousotu> um..
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> I never wetnt ;)
<jussi01> lol
<kousotu> *went*
<kousotu> jussi01: no one's active, what diference it make
<kousotu> lol
<ccooke> kousotu: no, it just *looks* like nobody's active because your enter-strewn comments take up far more vertical space than they should :-)
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> Hobbsee: or any other aussies, is there _legal_ way to play dvd's on linux in australia?
* Hobbsee shrugs
* Hobbsee plays them regardless, so...
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I donno if it's legal here to, but I no care
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> Iown them after all
<jussi01> kousotu: where is here?
<kousotu> USA
<jussi01> definately not legal there :P
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I woldn't fugured you wold know from my earlier comment
<kousotu> [05:37]  <kousotu> a halfday aheada me
<jussi01> kousotu: yeah, but that also could be europe, or south america, canada etc
<kousotu> europe is not 13hrsbehind you
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> mor like 6
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> kousotu: Im in europe, and we are nine hours behind in winter, getting lose to a half day behind oz
<jussi01> *close
<kousotu> oh..
<kousotu> ll
<kousotu> yer 6 or o hrs ahear of me then
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> I get  friend in the uk
<kousotu> a*
<craigbass1976> This channel is only for gutsy?
<johnnybuoy> yep
<craigbass1976> Balls.
<johnnybuoy> < #ubuntu for feisty
<craigbass1976> Are you folks the developers, or just here to help?
<johnnybuoy> both usually
<kousotu> lol
<johnnybuoy> sometimes on or the other :-D
<kousotu> of in my case...
<johnnybuoy> one*
<kousotu> here to be here
<kousotu> lol
<craigbass1976> Is gutsy networking like feisty?  It acts a lot like windows now with the little spinny icon and losing an ip when you disconnect the cable
<johnnybuoy> ?
<craigbass1976> In dapper and edgy, I could get an address, unplug the cat5 cable, and still have an ip.  Now I can't.  It acts like windows, and I wonder if things are going to stay this way in future Ubuntus
<kousotu> craigbass1976: that's a bad analogy
<johnnybuoy> lol
<johnnybuoy> that's how it should work for laptops/desktops
<johnnybuoy> why would you want an IP is you aren't connected to any network?
<kousotu> lol
<johnnybuoy> craigbass1976, ^ ?
<craigbass1976> Well, and tel me if what I'm asking is inappropriate for this room, what if I've got a nfs share mounted up.  If I need to move (I have cat5 jacks in all the rooms here) don't I have to remount that when the network restarts?
<kousotu> um.
<kousotu> no
<johnnybuoy> if you get the same IP then no
<johnnybuoy> that depends on your dhcp server (if you have one)
<craigbass1976> My dhcp server (cent box) gives out the same ip every time.  This is probably trivial and I'm just having trouble with change.  :)
<homophobphob> :-)
<craigbass1976> har har
<Trewas> craigbass1976: you can still use the old ways to configure the network instead of networkmanager (which is what causes the ip to be dropped when cable is removed)
<craigbass1976> Is there a link on how to do that, or so you mean just set up a static ip with ifconfig?
<homophobphob> yes
<homophobphob> or in gnome
<craigbass1976> ok
<homophobphob> which does the same
<homophobphob> craigbass1976, just right-click on the network icon
<homophobphob> and -> manual network configuration
<homophobphob> oh, left click, sry
<vbanait> i am having problem with etehrnet card . Will anybody help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33132/
<craigbass1976> vbanait, I was going to look into it when I saw your post in #ubuntu but wanted to finish up in here
<craigbass1976> vbanait, you using gutsy?
<homophobphob> vbanait, you should paste an output of lspci at least...
<Hobbsee> vbanait: just a warning - if you paste your question multiple times in succession again, i'm going to kickban you into next year, okay?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<vbanait> ok
<vbanait> but help me
<vbanait> i m using 7.04
<johnnybuoy> then > #ubuntu !!!
<Ayabara> hey. where can I find info on how to dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<craigbass1976> vbanait, you might try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461330&page=5&highlight=romihim+RTL8139
<craigbass1976> johnnybuoy, hey thanks btw.  Look like I'll just have to deal with the new setup.
<Hobbsee> vbanait: then this is not the right channel.
<Hobbsee> vbanait: no one here is *using* feisty.
<Hobbsee> !upgrade | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ayabara> Hobbsee: thanks
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> Gutsy is running okay so far...
<ccooke> There seem to be loads of keyboard shortcuts that are no longer available
<ccooke> Wait... in Gutsy, with desktop effects, how do you get more than two desktops?
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Where do I check for known bugs in gutsy again? I can't open openoffice and get no error messages.
<Hobbsee> |Lunar_Lamp|: that's known
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Ok, known fix?
<Hobbsee> install openoffice.org-gnome
<Hobbsee> is the workaround
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm, even if I'm running kubuntu?
<coNP> Yes. You have to decide which is worse having Gnome components or having Openoffice.org on your computer :)
<pvandewyngaerde> if you are on kubuntu, try Koffice :-)
<Hobbsee> |Lunar_Lamp|: yes
<compwiz18> I've got a problem with upgrading: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bsdutils_1% 3a2.12r-19ubuntu3_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `libgnomevfs2-common'
<compwiz18> I just did a standard Reload - Mark All Updates - Apply -> Error :(
<yem1> hi, just a quick question, what kernel version is in tribe 4?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 4 released!
* Hobbsee points to the topic
<compwiz18> I shall download Tribe 4 and reinstall.
<compwiz18> maybe that'll fix my problems.
<yem1> sorry for asking again, just a quick question, what kernel version is in tribe 4?
<MenZa> whee, Hobbsee
<MenZa> Hobbsee: dist-upgrade, no?
<Hobbsee> MenZa: if you like
<MenZa> Hobbsee: Well, that is what would get the latest packages, e.g. Tribe 4, correct?
<Hobbsee> MenZa: true
* MenZa nods
* MenZa does.
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MenZa> how peculiar o_o
<MenZa> (and yes, I did update)
<MenZa> oh for crying out loud
<ccooke> MenZa: ?
<MenZa> Pidgin segfaults, Evolution segfaults
<MenZa> Fun :D
<aaronm> does tribe 4 have the same issue that tribe 3 had with the live cd freezing?
<Carroarmato0>  I'm testing Tribe 4 and found what looks like a bug, in the Network Settings it doesn't let me enable the automatic service discovery (avahi), Is this normal for the live-cd or not?
<ccooke> Hmm.
<ccooke> No mp3 codecs in Gutsy?
<ccooke> the codec finder isn't finding anything
<Carroarmato0> ccooke, gonna check it out...
<ccooke> Ah!
<ccooke> I have it
<Carroarmato0> ccooke, did you do something special?
<ccooke> The Add/Remove application's setting for which packages to display was blank (nothing selected)
<ccooke> This is after a new install
<ccooke> when I started it, then changed the Show setting, codecs are found
<ccooke> So, two errors here:
<ccooke> 1) On a new install, the Show selection can be blank (thus, nothing will be found)
<Carroarmato0> Conferming this... even on the Live-cd I get this
<ccooke> 2) When this happens, the codec search app will suggest changing that setting, but neither give you access to it nor tell you where it is.
* ccooke digs out his launchpad account
<ccooke> does anyone know what package the codec finder is in?
<Carroarmato0> yeah, let me check...
<Carroarmato0> should be gnome-codec-install
<ccooke> no such package in gutsy
<Carroarmato0> ?
<Carroarmato0> it's listed in my terminal...
<ccooke> right, it's in gnome-app-install
<ccooke> Carroarmato0: I asked package, not file.
<ccooke> Carroarmato0: it's okay, once I realised you meant that was the binary it was fine :-)
<Carroarmato0> ^^
<Carroarmato0> ccooke, are you able to enable "Automatic Service Discovery" in "Network Settings"?
<ccooke> What "Network Settings"?
<Carroarmato0> If you got "System-->Administration-->Network" you should find it
<Carroarmato0> Then when you are in "Network Settings" you go to the "General" tab, and below is the service discovery...
<ccooke> Carroarmato0: I thought that's what you meant, but it doesn't have "Network Settings" in the menu
<Carroarmato0> ?
<ccooke> Carroarmato0: And no, it's greyed out
<Carroarmato0> Hmm could this be a bug?
<ccooke> In the menu, it's System -> Administration -> Network
<ccooke> Probably not.
<ccooke> Network Manager is the default tool for setting up new systems now, and it enables avahi itself
<ccooke> I'll bet if you make a static config, you'll be able to set the option
<Carroarmato0> ... so you don't have to enable it then in the network configuration....?
<Carroarmato0> Kinda confusing... and confusion isn't good, specially if you're a newbie!
<ccooke> System -> Administration -> Network is for manual configuration only, so it shouldn't be set there
<Carroarmato0> So... what should I have to do if I'd say I wanted avahi to be disabled?
<ccooke> However, it seems I was wrong about it becoming workable if you have a non-roaming interface
<Carroarmato0> If I go to configure network manager it sends me to the manual network configuration screen...
<ccooke> so... it probably is a bug
<Carroarmato0> yup guess so
<Carroarmato0> *going to launchpad
<ccooke> ah, well. Thankfully someone already spotted my bug
<ccooke> So... does anyone know how much of the xorg hotplug stuff has gone into Gutsy so far?
<Carroarmato0> Although there are still some buggies around... Gutsy is coming out nicely! :-)
<johnnybuoy> so in the kubuntu tribe4 there is kde4?
<pvandewyngaerde> nope, only beta 1 packages
<pvandewyngaerde> can be downloaded
<pvandewyngaerde> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.manifest
<Tm_T> johnnybuoy: KDE4 won't be ready too soon, not until, err, early winter
<johnnybuoy> ouch
<pvandewyngaerde> 23 oktober is targetted release date for kde 4.0
<johnnybuoy> yeah, i know they want to make plasma
<johnnybuoy> which would make me switch
<johnnybuoy> plasma rocks
<johnnybuoy> is there any plasma in beta1?
<johnnybuoy> (is it worth it for me to install tribe4 just to check plasma?
<Tm_T> nope
<johnnybuoy> kk
<johnnybuoy> thx
<johnnybuoy> really, plasma rocks, I can hardly wait to get rid of my bloated panel :-)
<Tm_T> my panel isn't bloated <3
<tatters> forgive my ignorence but is gutsy compatable with debian sid packages?
<Carroarmato0> I don't know... I quit using KDE since it has became this cockpit full of options... I'm eager to check KDE 4 out... but I'm pretty sure I'll stick to gnome
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: well, reason why I use KDE is that I do have options
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: if I don't like something, I can hide it, close it, or move it, or better, change it
<Tm_T> in GNOME, well, atleast I get panic attack
<Carroarmato0> Tm_T, I haven't go anything against KDE... Hell I think it's a freaking demonstration of German superior coding! :)   But I'm happy that everyone gets to chose how to manage their desktop.
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: yes
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: I still suggest GNOME for many people, but it's not for me (:
<Carroarmato0> Sure, I'd normally suggest Gnome for newbies first, and maybe introduce them to KDE later once they get used to Gnome... But I've installed Mandriva on a kids laptop and he was so inlove with all the options that KDE has. :)
<Carroarmato0> So in the end it's personal taste
<Tm_T> yup
<Carroarmato0> There are some thing that Gnome can do better
<Tm_T> always is
<Carroarmato0> Like totem for instance.... I think it really sucks in many ways... And I'm actually quite surprized how much Kplayer sucks too! I mean it's KDE! Why the hell isn't their mediaplayer full of bling?
<Tm_T> well, Kplayer is not KDE thing really
<Tm_T> it's for KDE, it's not from KDE
<Carroarmato0> How come the Kde team haven't come up with their own thing?
<Tm_T> I use KMplayer
<Tm_T> err, you mean Kaffeine?
<Tm_T> and then there's Amarok
<Carroarmato0> No, I think I was refering to KMplayer... but I think the interface could be worked on a little more...
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> KMplayer is just good
<Carroarmato0> In the end what are useres going to care about? That it can use many different backends like xine, mplayer, etc... or if it works and looks good?
<Carroarmato0> *users
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: I care backends & it works
<Tm_T> without a fuss
<Tm_T> but then again, I'm not "normal user" people keep referring to
<Carroarmato0> Sure, that's perfect for you... but I feel like the default interface could be more
<Carroarmato0> be  more *sexy*
<Tm_T> Carroarmato0: then there's Kaffeine
<Tm_T> nah
<Carroarmato0> well ofcourse that depends on personal taste... but, this is just me :)
<Carroarmato0> Ho! found new bug! w00t!
<Ryuzaki23> Hi, I'm in Ubunt Gutsy Instable and i've a problem with OpenOffice. It cannot be launched (i've only the starting splash).
<Ryuzaki23> Can you help me ?
<Ryuzaki23> It's a bug ?
<Carroarmato0> Ryuzaki23, yes it's a bug and they are already taking care of it
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, ok, i see
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, but, the update of today doesn't correcting the bug ?
<Carroarmato0> Ryuzaki23, thx for reporting anyway :)
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, ok ;)
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, and DVD-RW ?
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, After launching HAL, i've a problem with my DVD-RW
<Ryuzaki23> in /var/log/messages :
<Carroarmato0> Ryuzaki23, you can't write them?
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353006]  hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353012]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353016]  hdc: drive not ready for command
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353072]  hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353078]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353082]  hdc: drive not ready for command
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353123]  hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353129]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Ryuzaki23> [846162.353133]  hdc: drive not ready for command
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, the drive is not ready
<Carroarmato0> hmm, don't know... you should check on launchpad
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, the bug is already reported, since a long time
<Ryuzaki23> Carroarmato0, but nobody help me for the moment
<Carroarmato0> Guess we'll have to give it some time more... might be difficult to fix... or not a big priority.
* assasukasse is away: See my screenshots http://elivecd.org/gb/Main/Screenshots
<jiphex> Yo, is the dual monitor config tool working yet in tribe-4?
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: don't think so... haven't see it
<jiphex> ko
<jiphex> ok*
<ccooke> jiphex: I was wondering that, also
<jiphex> so it'd be BigDesktop or MergedFB then i guess?
<ccooke> is it packaged yet?
<jiphex> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/displayconfig-gtk ?
<ccooke> there's little information there about the state of it, though
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: nope... no displayconfig-gtk in it
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: ha!
<jiphex> ok
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: but you can install it! ^
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: ^^
<jiphex> awesome
<jiphex> i'll give it a go in a sec
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: it's available in Synaptic
<ccooke> hmm
<jiphex> hmm, well it installed, and launched and I've configured the second monitor with it
<jiphex> but now i have two blank screens
<jiphex> i'll try a reboot
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: well it's a good start :)   It looks pretty good though.... now if it only would work for you that would be great!
<jiphex> heh yeah
<jiphex> i installed the restricted ATI driver beforehand with the restricted driver manager, not sure if I should have
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: Argh! The Hell with ATI!
<jiphex> heh
<jiphex> well, back to two blank screens after the reboot
<jiphex> ...and now I can't seem to get into the virtual terminals either
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: Superior ATI product....
<jiphex> failsafe boot time i believe
<jiphex> wow, it actually works :-D I changed the driver to 'ati' from 'fglrx' and now it's working
<jiphex> well, almost anyway. The desktop on monitor 1 seems to now be bigger than the screen, so it scrolls when the mouse reaches the edges
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> It doesn't work on nvidia
<ccooke> got the resolutions *completely* wrong
<ccooke> (select "LCD panel 1920x1200" and there's no 1920x1200 resolution!)
<ccooke> also, the desktop crashes when I log in
<ccooke> so, reverted that one.
<Carroarmato0> ccooke, doesn't nvidia have their own configuration app?
<ccooke> Carroarmato0: it completely rewrites xorg.conf. It works, but last resort only.
<Carroarmato0> ccooke: I heard the trick can be done with "twinview" or something like that
<ccooke> What I want is two seperate screens, running compiz.
<Carroarmato0> Anyone got any love from Tracker? Cuz it won't find anything else but executables with me... filing it as a bg anyway
<jiphex> it worked for me, found a text file I just created on the desktop
<jiphex> unfortunately Gnome is still bigger than my monitor
<jussi01> jiphex: have you installed the correct video drivers?
<jiphex> i'm using 'ati' because 'fglrx' broke and left me with two blank screens
<Carroarmato0> jussi01: have you changed anything special to Tracker?
<jussi01> Carroarmato0: ?
<Carroarmato0> jussi01: have to changed the configurations of Tracker?
<jussi01> Carroarmato0: no, i have no idea what tracker is...
<jussi01> !info tracker
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 265 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<Carroarmato0> jussi01: jup that's the little heart breaker -.-
<Carroarmato0> jussi01: I tried making a text file like you and search for it... but no luck
<jiphex> it was me, not jussi
<Carroarmato0> jussi01: Oops... sorry, confused you with someone else... ^^'
<jiphex> Carroarmato0: and I haven't changed any settings, no
<jussi01> lol
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: ^^'
<jiphex> Carroarmato0: I don't know what's wrong with yours then, all I did was create a new file ont eh desktop. Now it finds it by filename and contents pretty much instantly
<Carroarmato0> jiphex: I still have no luck at all! To me it seems it's doing a better job at finding executables than anything else...
<jussi01> jiphex: the ati driver is your problem. whats your card?
<jiphex> jussi01: 9800pro, I'm trying it with the fglrx driver atm
<jussi01> jiphex: sure, thats what will fix it for you
<jiphex> jussi01: we'll see, booting now
<jiphex> gah, fsck takes so long at every boot.
<jiphex> i'll bootchart it in a mo
<jiphex> jussi01: nope, booted to two blank screens
<jiphex> jussi01: fglrx works fine with a single screen, whereas ati works with two screens but with gnome bigger than the monitor with the scrolling
<jussi01> hmmm
<jiphex> jussi01: also, when i boot with fglrx I can't do anything while the screens are blank, can't access VTs or whatever
<jiphex> all i can do is reboot with ctrl-alt-del
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jussi01> maybe there is something in there
<jiphex> they used the radeon driver
<jiphex> can try that
<Instabin|work> yea Tribe 4!!!!!!!!!!!
<jiphex> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Instabin|work> Any one here with an HP DV6500
<Instabin|work> I cant get ubuntu working on it
<jiphex> jussi01: "radeon" as a driver had the same result as "ati"
<jiphex> jussi01: fglrx is still leaving me with blank screens
<Instabin|work> Does any one know if the nv driver will be updated to support the Geforce 8400M
<jiphex> jussi01: aha,  fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<Instabin|work> jiphex: what does lspci say
<Instabin|work> jiphex: what does lspci -v say
<jiphex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33156/
<jiphex> jussi01: lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33157/
<Instabin|work> jiphex: try PCI:1:0:0
<jiphex> where?
<jiphex> ah I see
<Instabin|work> jiphex: Should be in xorg.conf
<jiphex> what's the opposite of startx
<jiphex> or, is there a command to kill all running or crashed instances of X
<Instabin|work> jiphex: http://portal.dfpug.de/dFPUG/Dokumente/Partner/Linuxtransfer/killx.pdf
<jiphex> thanks
<Instabin|work> jiphex: did that work out chaing the pci
<Instabin|work> changing
<jiphex> well, I changed it, and now it's throwing the same error
<jiphex> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<jiphex> even though 1:0:1 isn't in xorg.conf
<Instabin|work> lol
<jiphex> i can put the whole xorg.conf in pastebin
<Instabin|work> jiphex your card is agp right
<jiphex> yeah
<variant> just booted gutsy live cd in virtual machine, seems to get past "starting gdm OK" and then i get an orange screen and a (movable) mouse pointer.. nothing else
<variant> although i can switch vt
<Instabin|work> im still waiting for tribe 4 to download....
<variant> Instabin|work: bah, i dl'd tribe 3 yesterday! didn't realise tribe 4 was out..
<variant> at least it will only take about 10 minuits to dl
<variant> :P
<hylje> incremental upgrades, heh
<jiphex> I don't understand where fglrx is getting this bus ID of 1:0:1from :(
<Instabin|work> jiphex: not quite sure maybe its right try loading x with the vesa driver
<jussi01> Tm_T: remind me how to make grub not show the menu, just do a quick countdown and go with the default?
<Tm_T> jussi01: it's all in the /boot/grub/menu.lst or some
<jussi01> k. I hate it when I cant remember...
<pwnguin> do i need to put a bounty on removing the keyring crap from networkManager?
<pwnguin> because zomg
<pwnguin> campus wifi has one campus wide WEP key
<pwnguin> i care not to secure it
<jussi01> pwnguin: use kde
<jussi01> or install libpam-keyring
<pwnguin> well theres a valid help
<pwnguin> actually, that second part might be
<humbolt> I am not able to upgrade from feisty to gutsy with update-manager -d.
<humbolt> I have to state, that I did change the sources by hand once to try with dist-upgrade, which failed due to libc6 upgrade failing.
<humbolt> now I am wondering if some config file that was changed, makes update-manager think, it is already a gutsy system.
<jussi01> !info libpam-keyring | pwnguin
<ubotu> pwnguin: libpam-keyring: PAM module that unlock gnome keyring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.8-6 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<humbolt> did any of you upgrade with update-manager
<jussi01> humbolt: not me
<humbolt> jussi01: clean install?
<jussi01> yep
<humbolt> I never get past libc6 upgrade.
<humbolt> Tribe 4 wiki page recommends to upgrade from feisty with "update-manager -d". When I use that, I don't even get the release upgrade dialog.
<jussi01> hmmm, I remember someone else needing another flag, but i cant remember which one, maybe c...
<humbolt> did work some time, but not this time.
<humbolt> and still libc6 upgrade fails when I do this by hand
<humbolt> even with sudo dpkg -i --force-all
<humbolt> A non-dpkg owned copy of the C library was found in /lib/tls.
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> humbolt: did you by chance use easyubuntu?
<pwnguin> or install from source?
<humbolt> no
<pwnguin> what that means is that there's a file in /lib/tls that dpkg knows is there, but doesnt know WHY
<pwnguin> and since it doesnt know why, it wont replace it for fear of breaking something else
<humbolt> this is due to the fact the in order to upgrade, apt has to remove the old version from its DB but unlike with other packages, it can't remove the files, because this would break the system.
<pwnguin> its possible that a) a broken package forgot to register this file b) another program installed that library there, or c) a problem with apt's DB
<pwnguin> or d) what you just mentioned
<humbolt> so, what to do?
<pwnguin> report the bug in launchpad
<humbolt> especially dpkg -i --force-all does not work
<pwnguin> that'll get the appropriate people's attention
<albert23> Did anybody here install Gutsy alternate CD on Intel graphics?
<albert23> My display goes weird during install, both in tribe 3 and in tribe 4
<jussi01> albert23: my tribe 2 was fine
<albert23> jussi01: what type of Intel graphics do you have? I have GM965
<jussi01> min is just a standard 915
<albert23> I have seen a few bugs already for 945, 950 and 965. Wondering if anyone found a trick to get the display right again
<albert23> btw, I did complete the installs blindly, just pressing enter a few times, and now it runs fine
<pwnguin> albert23: are you the envy maintainer?
<humbolt> ok, destroyed my system again, by force installing libc6-i686 without prior getting libc6 installed properly.
<albert23> pwnguin: sorry, no
<pwnguin> albert23: no problem
<humbolt> now any new app started produces a segfault
<pwnguin> humbolt: that would be the normal result of --forcing things
<pwnguin> espectially surrounding libc
* jussi01 advises a nice fresh install
<pwnguin> hopefully you've got backups and are experimenting with how to break/fix it
<humbolt> I know. I produced this several times. Will rsync with my old feisty installation.
<jussi01> pwnguin: he goes by tseliot I think. https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone
<pwnguin> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<pwnguin> its not pressing that i get in touch with him, but we did just run into a guy with problems with the nvidia driver he installed via envy
<tale_> why do the fonts look worse in gutsy than in feisty?
<tale_> I can't find the font applet in gutsy to change the fonts either
<hylje> i'm guessign different freetype settings
<tale_> also, why are we including xterm and uxterm in addition to gnome-terminal?
<albert23> tale_ font settings are in appearance now
<tale_> ah
<jussi01> pwnguin: that is lots of people
<pwnguin> who is?
<jussi01> getting there drivers broken by envy
<jussi01> !envy
<jussi01> gah, where is the bot
<albert23> ubotu left the room
<pwnguin> jussi01: its not clear that it's envy's fault, they had the same problem without envy
<tale_> has anyone else noticed that during the desktop install, that if you leave your cursor over the next button, that when it becomes enabled again, that you have to move off the button and then back on before it will process the click action?
<jussi01> pwnguin: oh ok then
<voidmage> Anyone else unable to use ttys?
<albert23> voidmage: black screens? That's what I get
<voidmage> what graphics card do you have?
<albert23> voidmage; Intel, GM965
<voidmage> hmm
<jussi01> voidmage: mine work
<jussi01> ati gfx
<voidmage> i have nvidia 8600
<jussi01> !envy
<voidmage> also, what needs to be done to get a newer version of nvidia-glx in the repos?
<albert23> actually, the tty's work fine, I can login. Just the screen is black
<voidmage> specifically, one that supports the 8 series cards?
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> i'm not sure if i can login
<voidmage> yeah, i can login too
<voidmage> but black screens
<voidmage> do you use compiz?
<albert23> yes, but not always. It still has a lot of problems for me.
<voidmage> the issue with that might be compiz
<voidmage> i haven't tried killing that and going to a tty
<voidmage> but it's weird, because my feisty laptop uses compiz and it works fine
<albert23> I have been trying things in tribe 3 before. If I removed the standard options from the boot line and added vga=0 the tty's worked
<voidmage> could it be vga modes?
<pwnguin> http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=120
<albert23> I think so. Some people mentioned vga=791 or 792 would work
<pwnguin> any chance that customization can hit gutsy?
<voidmage> i'm using vga=795 right now
<pwnguin> ive got a 1600x1200 at home, i cant quite figure out which vga to give it
<pwnguin> seems it's just too beefy
<albert23> try vga=ask ant it may tell you
<voidmage> 796 for 8 bit, 798 for 16 bit, 799 for 32 bit
<voidmage> wish there were widescreen vga modes
<DanaG> Oh hey, here's something about blank terminals:
<DanaG> For some reason, fbcon isn't loading.
<DanaG> Try modprobe-ing it.  And if it works, put 'fbcon' on a new line in /etc/modules .
<voidmage> yeah that worked
<voidmage> awesome
<albert23> no luck here yet
<DanaG> I still wonder why that module is not being loaded.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2719341&postcount=2
<DanaG> Hmm, there's a vga mode table.
<DanaG> 1600x1200 is an option.
<DanaG> Or you can install hwinfo and run 'sudo hwinfo --framebuffer'
<pwnguin> it always says unrecognized mode for me
<DanaG> Maybe the EDID is wrong, or something.
<pwnguin> doubt it
<pwnguin> it's a 2001fp
<DanaG> Hmm, then it may be a good idea to try hwinfo.
<tale_> anybody notice the buttons not registering actions in the installer?
<DanaG> That'll tell you your table of framebuffer modes; I believe then you have to add 0x200 to each.
<pwnguin> DanaG: i'll try it when i head home
<pwnguin> i must say, im a little surprised the gl screensavers work at all with nv
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-10
<databuddy> heh
<databuddy> i think some of the screensavers are causing problems with my intel stuff
<databuddy> i get full lockups and no ping even - not exactly sure why cant find reasons in the logs
<databuddy> tho it might not even be that >_<
<Pumpernickel> Could be faulty hardware.  That kind of thing can happen if you have e.g; an overloaded PSU.
<nickspoon> Can someone who uses samba and gutsy check something for me?
* nickspoon clears throat loudly
<voidmage> I have a weird thing with xchat and compiz
<voidmage> whenever I switch channels in xchat the window goes transparent
<voidmage> the only fix I found was to disable fading windows, alt-tab to xchat, then reenable fading windows
<voidmage> this fixes it until i switch channels again
<voidmage> i still have to disable it freshly to fix it though
<pwnguin> nickspoon: i have samba at home
<pwnguin> nickspoon: and gutsy on my laptop
<pwnguin> nickspoon: is that similar enough?
<Shadow_mil> you know, this channel should be #ubuntu++
<nickspoon> pwnguin: It's a problem with the gutsy smb.conf (I think) so if you have samba installed on gutsy then you can help :D
<pwnguin> nickspoon: i don't have samba set up on gutsy =/
<nickspoon> pwnguin: Ah well :/
<laga_> hello guys.
<shayne> hi ... just installed xubuntu gutsy (daily snapshot from couple days ago) ...whenever i try to install/uninstall stuff from synaptic, i get this error:
<shayne> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 57
<pwnguin> nickspoon: but at least it seems the problem where nautilus can't browse smb is fixed
<nickspoon> pwnguin: Well, set up doesn't matter, provided it's installed.
<shayne> dpkg can't configure/install/remove ttf-opensymbol
<nickspoon> Hmm, no, this is a different one I think.
<voidmage> any ideas about my xchat problem?
<laga_> i'm using a gutsy chroot with pbuilder on feisty. when i want to run apt-get update, it fails with the following error message: http://www.pastebin.ca/651722 can anyone take a look?
<shayne> here's a paste of the whole error: http://www.pastebin.ca/651725
<voidmage> <voidmage> whenever I switch channels in xchat the window goes transparent
<voidmage> <voidmage> the only fix I found was to disable fading windows, alt-tab to xchat, then reenable fading windows
<voidmage> <voidmage> this fixes it until i switch channels again
<albert23> nickspoon: looks like samba is installed by default. I can browse windows share from gutsy
<pwnguin> nickspoon: its simple to install samba ;)
<pwnguin> albert23: samba serves smb/cifs from the computer; other stuff is used to simply browse other windows shares
<nickspoon> shayne: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg266900.html
<nickspoon> Basically, I need someone to look in their /etc/samba/smb.conf and tell me how many times "valid users = %S" occurs (without quotes) and if any of those times it is not preceded by a ;.
<voidmage> weird
<voidmage> a restart of xchat fixed it
<albert23> nickspoon: 1 time
<nickspoon> albert23: With or without a ; ?
<albert23> 1 time with ; and 1 time without ;
<nickspoon> OK, thanks.
<alteroo> !hi
<ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<alteroo> what happend to ubotu?
* DanaG wonders why everybody suggests apt-get when aptitude is so much amarter.
<nickspoon> albert23: Do you still have smb.conf up?
<albert23> nickspoon: it's just a bit strange, both are in homes section
<albert23> yep
<nickspoon> albert23: Has [homes]  got a ; as well?
<albert23> For me it has, but I am not serving anything yet
<nickspoon> Right, thanks.
<nickspoon> If you'd like to be saved a lot of hassle, get rid of the valid users = %S that doesn't have a ;.
<shayne> nickspoon: cheers for that link - worked for me :)
<nickspoon> shayne: Glad to help :)
<nemik> hi guys. is anyone using a thinkpad t61 with tribe4 in here?
<afief> Whenever I try to boot from the Tribe4 CD I get an error "Can't access TTY. job control turned off" is there any known workaround?
<nemik> hmm so it boots, resolution is correct but menus are stuck for diff resolution
<nemik> http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/3540/screenshotam5.png here is screenshot. this is a little crazy
* afief 's eyes fall out
<Tm_T> nice
<nedw> has anyone else got extremely small text in the newest update to gutsy?
<nemik> lol yea. i just tried adding the 1440x900 resolution to xorg and now won't boot
<nedw> super annoying :(
<nedw> at least i can still see it :)
<nemik> heh it's still 183838747 times better than what feisty gave me on this machine
<nemik> oh and no sound or mic either.
<nedw> what do you mean it's that much better?
<nemik> well for one, X actually loads
<nedw> hehe
<nemik> the joys of linacks
<nedw> well, linux is fun
<nemik> oh for sure. i still love it
<nedw> and free so you can mess around as much as you want without worrying
<nemik> afief: that just happened to me. in your BIOS config, change your SATA thing to be compatibility instead of AHCP or whatever
<nedw> shoot!
<nedw> i was waiting for bug day and it was yesterday :(
<nedw> oh well
<nemik> ? what is that?
<nedw> well, it's a day where everyone gets together to triage/smash bugs i think
<nedw> i thought i'd have some fun but i just missed it
<laga_> nedw: you could fix my apt-get problem ;)
<nedw> laga_: what's wrong?
<laga_> nedw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130813
<nedw> well i don't know anything about bugs and fixing them
<nedw> so, laga_, your bug could be the first i "triage"
<afief> nemik, I don't have the laptop around right now, could you tell me where in the bios i'll find that setting?
<laga_> nedw: heh :)
<nemik> afief: i don't know what kind of laptop or bios you have so just look around. on mine it is under config->sata
<nedw> laga_: i get the same problem with one repository
<laga_> nedw: it happens to me when i enable the multiverse repo and use apt-get
<nedw> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" that's mine
<laga_> yeah
<laga_> i get about the same
<laga_> i wonder if the archive admins need to do something. hum
<nedw> so far i haven't found any duplicates
<nedw> you're the first one to report
<nedw> i'll try to add my hash mismatch link too
<nedw> laga_: lol looks like you didn't report it, but just commented on it :)
<laga_> nedw: yes :)
<DanaG> On my laptop, I can't disable AHCI mode.  However, AHCI mode works just fine for me.
<neo2dot0> hi
<neo2dot0> i got a strange problem: in gutsy, my down arrow key is dead
<neo2dot0> how can I tackle this?
<laga_> nedw: thank you very much for verifying this :)
<nedw> laga_: you're certainly welcome
<laga_> neo2dot0: is it dead everywhere or just on the console?
<neo2dot0> laga_: everywhere.
<neo2dot0> I will give you the xev events in a moment
<neo2dot0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33196/
<nemik> woo! fixed the display! Had to turn off tv-mode or something
<neo2dot0> the first 3 lines correspond to the down arrow, the last one I'm not sure.
<nedw> laga_: i'm trying to get that bug confirmed :)
<nedw> laga_: i think we have enough info
<laga_> neo2dot0: are you the first two lines are not just you clicking the window?
<neo2dot0> laga_: absolutely. all 3 lines appear on pressing the down arrow.
<mrsno> cdimage.ubuntu.com is peaking out my line, nice
<neo2dot0> and I can reproduce it.
<neo2dot0> In Feisty, on the same computer, it all works fine.
<neo2dot0> so it is no hardware issue.
<laga_> neo2dot0: odd. hum. since it happens on the console as well, it might be a kernel issue?
<neo2dot0> laga_: ouch. on the ctrl alt f1 console, the problem is gone...
<neo2dot0> so the kernel seems alright
<laga_> neo2dot0: so it's X then
<neo2dot0> yes
<neo2dot0> I use some modified keyboard layout. But on the normal qwertz layout, it doesn't work either.
<neo2dot0> But honestly, my knowledge ends here.
<laga_> same for me. bug the X guys in launchpad i'd say
<neo2dot0> it's about time I got started with launchpad
<jeroenvrp> i updated to gutsy, but mplater en mencoder seems to be not in the repos
<jeroenvrp> i have multiverse enabled
<RAOF> !info mplayer
<ubotwo> mplayer - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<RAOF> !info mplayer gutsy
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<RAOF> What's happened to ubotu?
<RAOF> Gah.  Anyway, mplayer & mencoder are in the repos.
<jeroenvrp> RAOF: not here
<jeroenvrp> strange
<jeroenvrp> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<jeroenvrp> RAOF: oh wait there seems to be a problem
<jeroenvrp> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<laga_> jeroenvrp: something about a sum mismatch?
<laga_> jeroenvrp: heh. use aptitude update
<jeroenvrp> laga_: :-)
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> why
<laga_> jeroenvrp: i dunno. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130813
<laga_> jeroenvrp: add a "me too" there ;)
<jeroenvrp> ah ok
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<jeroenvrp> and now see it mencoder is fixed
<jeroenvrp> laga_: allthough apt-get can't install it
<boris55> will the VPN part of network manager be shipped with ubuntu 7.10 or will I have to install it by adding another repo like in 7.04?
<laga_> jeroenvrp: add that to the bug report then
<neo2dot0> You get that too? Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 nicht holen  Hash Sum mismatch
<laga_> heh
<laga_> yes
<laga_> neo2dot0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130813
<jeroenvrp>  also not with aptitude, so it seems aptitude gives no error on multiverse, but doesnt download the package list
<laga_> oh
<laga_> that's interesting
<laga_> jeroenvrp: i get "Get:7 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages [158kB] "
<laga_> when using aptitude update
<jeroenvrp> laga_: yes, me to (main server) but did you try to install something from multiverse
<laga_> although packages from multiverse are not installable, right
<jeroenvrp> indeed
<laga_> hum
<jeroenvrp> when I look into the details of e.g. mplayer it gives no version number and such
<jeroenvrp> it is only listed because another package is pointing to it
<jeroenvrp> "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<CydeSwype> hey all.  with the last update to compiz git i've been getting crashes when running compiz.  i see there's some reports in launchpad for compiz crashes, but they are all marked incomplete
<CydeSwype> anything i can do to help gather info on compiz crashes?
<linoleum> I am with Feisty : how can I pass to gusty , without using the CD ?
<FireHazard17> linoleum: i did it that way
<FireHazard17> but it was a long hassle i dont want to describe
<DanaG> OOooooooh, libpam-gnome-keyring
<DanaG> sweet.
<DanaG> ...but another topic: I still think Gobuntu is a bad name.
<DanaG> In my mind, Go == mobile.
<ameyer> umm, gobuntu?
<DanaG> !info gobuntu-desktop
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ameyer> is that the GNuisance clone?
<ameyer> or are you talking about goobuntu, the hypothetical google linux version
<DanaG> I'm talking about Gobuntu -- the free-only version.
<ameyer> yeah, gobuntu is a terrible name
<DanaG> Even Freebuntu would be better.
<DanaG> I mean, what the heck is Go?
<ameyer> heck, Zealotbuntu would be a more descriptive name
<ameyer> I mean, I suspect that only a FLOSS zealot would run it
<ameyer> but what do I know?
* ameyer goes back into hiding...
<cps1966> why is nvidia still 9755
<DanaG> !info cheese
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<DanaG> !info cheese gutsy
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> pi  cheese                          - A tool to take pictures and videos from yo
<CydeSwype> anyone else having wireless issues?  i'm on an intel chipset 3945 (dell lappy) and it takes many tries before i can establish a connection
<CydeSwype> WPA was finally fixed though.  very happy about that
<nedw> what is the new package name for ubuntu-restricted-extras in gutsy?
<se7en^Of^9> does someone else have problems with open office (doesn"t start)
<mattyv> nedw: as far as my package list tells me, it's still ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> how do I know if I am running tribe4? started a update this morning and left it unatended and my computer was unplugged by my wife so I am not sure if update completted or not
<mattyv> IdleOne: Reload the package list (System > Admin > Update Manager is one way, if there's nothing to be updated you're on tribe4
<nedw> mattyv: doesn't show up for me
<nedw> i tried with updated package lists using apt-get and aptitude
<nedw> it shows up on gnome-app-install but it crashes when i select it
<nedw> i can't find it in synaptic either
<mattyv> nedw: hmm, all repos enabled in sources.list?
<nedw> let me see
<nedw> as far as i know, yes; i'm going to regenerate it anyway - i've been meaning to
<mattyv> ok, worth a shot
<se7en^Of^9> y
<CydeSwype> i'm not seeing it in synaptic either
<CydeSwype> ubuntu-restricted-extras that is
<CydeSwype> and i definitely have all my repos enabled
<tehk> Anyone have an issue with their deskbar results showing up in a window?
<Kousotu> tehk: what you mean?
<tehk> Well when I use deskbar now, instead of a drop down menu with results I get a window. With two boxes. One with the seach thing and the other with the results. Like the window manager is drawing a frame
<cps1966> multiverse repo is f**ked up
<mattyv> Package: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mattyv> Priority: optional
<mattyv> Section: multiverse/metapackages
<mattyv> Not meaning to spam, that's an apt-cache show on the extras for me
<sn0n> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<sn0n> known ?
<tehk> Yea it has to do with apt being updated
<RAOF> sn0n: Known.
<sn0n> kk.  :-D
<sn0n> :: looks around :: guess i'll idle here.. ;-)
<tehk> I wonder do you think I might need to make compiz by pass the deskbar window?
<pawalls> Anyone else having trouble mounting nfs4 exports in gutsy?
<sn0n> oo , i guess i can report that too.. how many people are reporting no 'gnome welcome screen' and panels not loading, randomly, during login ?
<nedw> there's a bug report for hash troubles which seems to be something to do with multiverse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/130813
<nedw> tehk: i have the same deskbar window
<tehk> nedw, awesome. Atleast I am not insane
<nedw> tehk: :) i don't have any compiz working
<nedw> it's just metacity
<sn0n> deskbar window? screenie pls  :-D
<tehk> incoming
<sn0n> http://e-texteditor.com/index.html   linux port in progress, yey for more editors!!  (althou, its a wxwidgets based, looks nice)
<sn0n> (not affiliated, just saw updates on digg)
<nedw> screenie: http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/1200/deskbarwindowir8.png
<tehk> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2528/screenshotxd8.png
<tehk> excuse the apple wallpaper. one of the few things they do right.
<sn0n> nice nice  :-D
<sn0n> http://sn0n.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/vista_gnome.png
<sn0n> thats mine from January
<sn0n> right now im vanilla ubuntu effects: off
<nedw> nice
<nedw> tehk: i like your desktop - mines trash
<tehk> It is usable and to the point.
<sn0n> default is productive / effective
<sn0n> :-D
<nedw> you can see in the screenie i took that i am suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/118745
<nedw> it's HORRIBLE
<tehk> yea I use a default setup basically. Except for the clock and scale/workspace plugin from compiz-fusion
<sn0n> oo.. is that why some of my fonts are bigg.. LoL
<sn0n> not HUGE
<sn0n> but a good 3-5 pixels larger then normal on some areas
<Kousotu> hey bullgard4
<nedw> sn0n, yeah probably
<nedw> sn0n: i can't wait for the fix
<sn0n> the 'Applications / Places / System' is a lil larger then im used to
<sn0n> it was the first thing i saw, was like 'whoa, thats about 4 pixels larger then normal'
<sn0n> lol
<nedw> sn0n, it got screwed up in some recent update
<sn0n> and ima pixel real estate junkie...
<sn0n> LoL
<sn0n> Pixel Nazi ?
<sn0n> lol
<nedw> sn0n, well trust me bigger is better
<sn0n> lol
<nedw> small is hardly bearable
<Kousotu> lol
<bullgard4> Kousotu: gm! I just got up and still am somewhat sleepy.
<sn0n> everything is nice in ur screenie
<nedw> is that even a word? bearable
<Kousotu> it's 10 PM at night lol
<sn0n> hehe, yeah
<sn0n> :-D
<nedw> 11:30 PM here :)
<sn0n> 8:30pm here
<sn0n> good ol ca
<Kousotu> 10:28 lol
<nedw> good old florida :)
<Kousotu> Indana
<Kousotu> lol
<sn0n> Linux needs to make it easier to report bugs
<nedw> moving to ohio soon
<sn0n> for lazy people like me
<tehk> So what is the preferred way to report a bug that is gutsy only. [gutsy]  in the title of the bug report?
<sn0n> who'd rather come in here, paste a line or two
<sn0n> and forget it
<cps1966> ohio is nice where i live
<nedw> sn0n, lol
<sn0n> its true. ;-)
<sn0n> whats the FIRST thing i do when i gotta bug?
<sn0n> :: opens pidgin, logs into freenode, joins chan, paste and wait ::
<RAOF> sn0n: Search launchpad, and see if anyone else has reported it.
<sn0n> too much work
<sn0n> LoL
<tehk> Well then why use alpha
<sn0n> <~~~ impatient user type
<sn0n> cuz i know how to fix somethings
<sn0n> and im pretty good mucking around in term
<sn0n> but thats different
<sn0n> thats fun
<sn0n> reporting bugs = not fun
<sn0n> maybe i should,.. WTF WAS THAT
<sn0n> hahaha
<nedw> sn0n, reporting bugs is actually pretty easier
<tehk> Well it does equal more applications due to users
<sn0n> 'tracker-extract' closed unexpectedly
<nedw> *easy
<sn0n> twice
<sn0n> whats that
<sn0n> LoL
<nedw> it's for bittorrent food
<nedw> lol
<sn0n> :: hits close on both ::
<sn0n> i dont think it is.. im not DLing any torrents
<nedw> i'm just kidding
<sn0n> hehe
<IdleOne> mattyv, ty for the tip earlier upgrade is in progress
<mattyv> IdleOne: np
<sn0n> anyone goto LinuxWorld Expo this year?
<sn0n> err... this week rather
<IdleOne> wish I could
<sn0n> no you dont. promise.
<IdleOne> haha why not?
<nedw> i can't
<sn0n> half of it was "next generation data center" or something lame, which basically meant 'every box was running windows'
<IdleOne> windows at the Linux expo?
<sn0n> other half had a WINDOWS BOOTH!!! (for their windows IT / Microsoft SQL) Magazine
<IdleOne> makes no sense
<sn0n> yes.. it was stupid
<sn0n> linux world expo split in half.. for the expo
<sn0n> one half linux world
<nedw> i'm only 13 maybe when i get older :)
<sn0n> other half 'ngdc' next generation data center
<sn0n> or something
<sn0n> the ngdc half was all MS basically
<IdleOne> nedw, ask your parents to take you
<sn0n> every comp had win2k3 or winxp
<nedw> IdleOne: i'm busy all week anyway
<sn0n> so.. i think this was the last year i'll be going
<cps1966> thats stupid i would have walked out
<sn0n> free shirts were good while they lasted
<sn0n> yeh.. i was disappointed that linuxworld even ALLOWED windows to have a booth
<IdleOne> sn0n, if mcrosoft is willing to pay for displays at the Linux Expo heh why not
<IdleOne> microsoft that is
<sn0n> it was funny, they guy said 'well, we write alot about linux in our magazine, so we wanted to be here to let the linux community know we are here, and we're writing linux articles'
<cps1966> sounds like greed to me all they care about is money
<IdleOne> cps1966, takes money to support Linux
<sn0n> i said 'ive had a complimentry subscription for two years now, and all i see is fud in Windows|IT Pro
<sn0n> he was like 'sorry you feel that way
<sn0n> and i wasnt even lying either!!
<tehk> Anyone else having the deskbar issue can find my bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/131446
<bullgard4> I am looking for a better alternatve for OO.o Base. The OO. Base frontend does not provide a keyboard shortcut for 'Go to the next record', 'Go to the last record', 'Go to the previous record'. The 'Search for a record' keyboard shortcut Ctrl+F only opens if the cursor is prevously placed at certain screen areas. 43000 records, GUI mandatory.
<CydeSwype> fixed my compiz-fusion issues
<CydeSwype> i had used envy to get it working originally on gutsy, but i think that jacked some of my packages up
<CydeSwype> followed this site's purge and reinstall instructions:  http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/upgrade_to_ubuntu_gutsy_tribe_3_alpha/
<CydeSwype> seems fine now
<CydeSwype> another issues though...somewhere along the line, i lost my middle click emulation
<CydeSwype> mouse properties don't seem to allow me to re-enable middle click (3rd button) emulation
<mattyv> bullgard4: not sure if you've tried already, but you might find more answers in #ubuntu rather than #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> mattyv: I will give it a try. Thank you.
<pawalls> Broken deps for nfs-common
<jmg> !tribe
<IdleOne> jmg,  /topic
<jmg> link :(
<jmg> found it
<nemik> so is there automatix for gutsy or how to get all that stuff now?
<RAOF> !automatix
<RAOF> Gah, no ubotu.
<RAOF> nemik: Basically, we recommend against using automatix in it's current form
<crdlb> <ubotu> automatix is bad
<RAOF> nemik: See  http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html for more details
<jmg> :(
<jmg> is there a better app than dvd::rip in ubuntu?
<nemik> RAOF: yea yea i know people don't like it. but is it available still? it has never once given me a problem
* crdlb would do a !worksforme now
<RAOF> nemik: You'll need to ask the automatix team.  I don't believe that it exists for gutsy.
<nemik> ok cool. thanks
<RAOF> nemik: Also, most of the stuff that automatix does is done by ubuntu tools, now.
<RAOF> nemik: You shouldn't *need* to use it
<nemik> hmm ok i'll give that a shot then on gutsy. arnie says ax2 won't be available until a week before release
<pwnguin> which is fantastic planning
<RAOF> pwnguin: Testing is for the week.
<RAOF> s/week/weak/
<pwnguin> i think it was better the first way ;)
<pwnguin> nemik: what does automatix accomplish for you personally?
<nemik> pwnguin: instant gratification in a way. one thing that i can just run once and get all the codecs and things without having to look for them individually
<elkbuntu> you dont have to look for codecs individually
<RAOF> nemik: As opposed to "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<voidmage> Failed to fetch http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<nemik> RAOF: so that will do it? cool. i'll give that a shot thanks
<voidmage> anyone else getting that?
<RAOF> voidmage: Everyone
<pwnguin> RAOF: it's too bad ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have an Add/Remove item
<voidmage> good to know
<RAOF> pwnguin: File a bug? :)
<pwnguin> RAOF: against what?
<nemik> RAOF: i'm not even getting ubuntu-restricted-extras. what repo should i enable for that?
<pwnguin> probably multiverse
<RAOF> pwnguin: ubuntu-restricted-extras, presumably :)
<pwnguin> its restricted, and extra
<voidmage> um..
<voidmage> i don't even know
<voidmage> probably multiverse
<voidmage> since that's what's failing right now
<nemik> hmm automatix would put in the repo automatically so there's one advantage right there
<mattyv> I think most new users are well served by things like the window asking if you want to install a codec when you try to play something in totem. Rather than going and finding all codecs etc before the need arises
<pwnguin> afaik, its just a virtual package that depends on the codec packages you might want
<mattyv> but that's only my view
<pwnguin> i dont see the cost in adding them all at once
<pwnguin> oh no, i can play divx before i know i want to
<pwnguin> whatever shall i do
<pwnguin> the wasted disk space is appauling
<pwnguin> i'd rather see them fix mkv playback
<mattyv> nor do i, but for someone new it's another thing they have to learn to do (ie. they don't know -restricted-extras exists)
<pwnguin> and improve h264 while we're asking ffor things outta the blue ;)
<pwnguin> mattyv: which goes back to the question of, what do we include by default and why?
<mattyv> pwnguin: i dont see the cost in adding them all at once
<pwnguin> i like that one healthcare CTO's complaint about MIDI
<RAOF> nemik: System->Administration->Software sources, and you can turn on the all the repositories.  But I thought gutsy shipped with universe & multiverse enabled.
<pwnguin> really
<pwnguin> i thought the whole point of multi/universe is that they werent "supported"
<DanaG> What where MIDI?
<DanaG> "That one healthcare CTO"
<pwnguin> DanaG: take a random midi from the internet
<pwnguin> double click on default ubunut
<pwnguin> depending on the version of ubuntu you have installed
<pwnguin> it wont play, and might not even try opening totem
<DanaG> Oh yeah, on my cardbus audigy, I have to find the soundfont and use asfxload, and then play with pmidi.
<pwnguin> gstreamer has a midi plugin
<pwnguin> a couple actually
<pwnguin> but still
<pwnguin> its a hilarious thing to point out
<pwnguin> not a word about mp3 playback, but midis? oh no!
<pwnguin> honestly, we might be doing users a favor by not having ff's gstreamer plugin support midi
<pwnguin> DanaG: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/31/1859220
<Ayabara> hi. I'm trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy, but ' gksudo "update-manager -d" ' doesn't show me any updates. any ideas?
<mattyv> Ayabara: assuming you changed your sources.list?
<Ayabara> mattyv, erm. I really should've done that :-)
<mattyv> hehe
<Ayabara> mattyv, same as always? replace feisty with gutsy?
<mattyv> yep, so long as you've backed up anything important and realise that gutsy breaks
<mattyv> actually, since multiverse is broken right now, you might want to wait
<Ayabara> ah. ok.
<ameyer> how the heck do you "break" multiverse?
<Ayabara> mattyv, actually it seems I shouldn't edit the file manually before doing the gksudo step.
<Ayabara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501893&page=3
<marginoferror> Is there a "correct" way to use the FUSE read/write driver in Gutsy?
<marginoferror> i.e., something that avoids having to manually edit /etc/fstab?
<mattyv> thanks for the info Ayabara, I did a fresh install so didn't read the upgrade procedure :)
<Ayabara> mattyv, np :-)
<stdin> marginoferror: fuse what? ntfs-3g?
<Ayabara> the output I get from ' gksudo "update-manager -d" ' is:
<Ayabara> warning: could not initiate dbus
<Ayabara> current dist not found in meta-release file
<Ayabara> anyone got an idea on how to fix this?
<marginoferror> stdin: I think that's another name for the same driver, yes
<marginoferror> stdin: The userspace driver
<marginoferror> In #ubuntu I was just told about ntfs-config
<marginoferror> Which I hadn't heard of
<stdin> marginoferror: fuse isn't ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g uses fuse
<stdin> !fuse
<marginoferror> Yes, I know what fuse is
<marginoferror> I just meant, the ntfs driver that uses fuse
<stdin> marginoferror: anyway :p you want to mount without editinf fstab?
<marginoferror> Oh, oh
<marginoferror> I completely forgot to type "ntfs" in my original question
<marginoferror> Sorry
<stdin> that why I asked :p
<marginoferror> I didn't realize.  Anyway, I actually already edited fstab
<marginoferror> It's working fine
<marginoferror> I'm just wondering if there's a "proper" way to do it in the GUI
<marginoferror> For when other people ask
<stdin> I know there is a GUI for editing fstab in kubuntu, so there should be one in ubuntu
<marginoferror> Hm
<stdin> I think it was something like System -> Administration -> Disks
<stdin> but that may have changed
<pawalls> Are init scripts in gutsy just executed in arbitrary order now? I added something to run at S05 in rc2.d and many other things are being executed before it.
<pawalls> (including getty)
<tehk> Anyone else have to use a corner to unhide your panel when using compiz?
<nemik> does anyone have the problem of a laptop going into suspend when it is unplugged? this is crazy annoying
<marginoferror> This is really bizarre, but sometimes GTK applications like gaim and the gnome version of xchat just completely stop taking keyboard input for me
<Ayabara> mattyv, what did you mean with multiverse being broken?
<marginoferror> Or, I should say, rather than no longer taking keyboard input
<mattyv> tehk: yep, me
<marginoferror> Typing in text boxes doesn't work, specifically
<marginoferror> Anyone else see this?
<tehk> mattyv, any idea why or how to fix it?
<mattyv> Ayabara: many people (all?) getting a failed hash on the package list
<ranjan> is multiverse broken? can't get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> ranjan: yep
<mattyv> tehk: not yet, can't say I've looked for a bug on this though
<ranjan> stdin: ty
<ranjan> stdin: so how long till its up again
<stdin> ranjan: shouldn't be too long, can't give an exact figure though
<ranjan> stdin: ty
<Ayabara> it seems that "update-manager -d" gives me the option to upgrade to gutsy only if I don't run it as root...
<DanaG> !gksudo
<stdin> DanaG: bot (ubotwo) seems to be broke in here, ubot3 (in other channels) seem to be working /msg it
<DanaG> I was meaning to show it to Ayabara, though.
<stdin> copy & paste :p
<DanaG> gksudo sets environment variables and such; perhaps regular sudo is just breaking dbus.
<Ayabara> DanaG: thanks. it's ' gksudo "update-manager -d" ', that doesn't work
<Ayabara> it also seems to break dbus
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(DanaG/#ubuntu+1) Well, then I don't have any other ideas.
<Ayabara> DanaG, thanks anyway
<DanaG> It' just one thing I often notice: people will tell other people to use sudo for GUI apps, which can break things.
<DanaG> I also wonder why so many people give instructions with apt-get instead of aptitude.
<Ayabara> DanaG, It seems I can run update-manager as user and give the password after I choose to upgrade to gutsy. will test it when multiverse unbreaks
<DanaG> I'm already on Gutsy, and I think I have disabled multiverse.  I don't remember what was the last multiverse package I used.
<DanaG> I remember some multiverse packages that seemed to be debian-specific things that didn't carry well to ubuntu.
<DanaG> For example, all the bootsplash and gfxboot packages.
<DanaG> Oh wait, I do have it enabled.
<Ayabara> I don't even know which packages can be found in multiverse :-)
<Ayabara> btw, is there website where I can see when multiverse gets fixed?
<kousotu> I wonde who did th zd1211rw driver
<kousotu> it works PERFECTLY
<GuyFromHell> quick question, i'm not used to this "versioned" os; if i have tribe3 can i just run a dist-upgrade to get to tribe4 or is there going to be some major difference
<kousotu> just upgrade I think
<kousotu> I fresh intalled though
<kousotu> anyone know why thewindow manaer was disabled?
<kousotu> workspace manager*
<kousotu> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Hash Sum mismatch
<kousotu> what's wrong with it?
<stdin> well "Hash Sum mismatch" is what's wrong
<kousotu> well, yea.. but why?
<stdin> because the hash of that file is not what it's supposed to be
<kousotu> ubotu is back lol
<kousotu> what is the medi website?
<kousotu> for the DVD brouteforcer
<kousotu> brteforcer*
<kousotu> ..
<stdin> erm, it's not a bruteforcer, if it was it would take days to decode a DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is back lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> lmao
<Ayabara> hehe
<kousotu> lmao
<kousotu> ubotu shut up
<kousotu> lol
<stdin> kousotu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages < for libdvdcss
<kousotu> stdin: well, you know what I mean then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> lmao
<kousotu> it's stupic
<kousotu> stupid*
<stdin> it's not stupid or smart, it's a bot, a script
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> stdin: all computers are dumb
<kousotu> stdin: my logic is this: They on;y do what you tell them to
<kousotu> only*
<stdin> that's not your logic, it's a fact
<kousotu> what's with the workspace mangers?
<stdin> that can only do what you tell them
<kousotu> thy're not in T4 :(
<kousotu> just the default 2..
<kousotu> but my sound works, I'm happy lol
<kousotu> The volume uses the ntfs-3g file system which is not supported by your system.
<kousotu> apt-get ntfs-3g right?
<stdin> yep
* kousotu is already in root
<kousotu> thx
<kousotu> I wanted to make sue I had it right
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> sure*
<stdin> apt-get install ntfs-3g actually
<kousotu> forgot install lol
<kousotu> do you know tribe 4 got rid of adding workspaces?
<stdin> that in gnome?
<kousotu> yea
<stdin> then I wouldn't care :p
* stdin is a kde user
<kousotu> great.. I need mp3 drivers again..
<Ayabara> is multiverse ok again?
<stdin> mp3 driver < makes no sense
<stdin> mp3 codec, and no multiverse isn't working
<kousotu> yea, that's whatI meant
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> erg...
<kousotu> todem crashed again...
<Ayabara> stdin, is there a place I can see when multiverse is fixed, so I don' t have to poll this channel to find out?
<stdin> apt-get update ?
<kousotu> wait, the multiverse is the updater?
<kousotu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kousotu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kousotu> is that cause I'm in root?
<stdin> yeah, you need sudo
<kousotu> root@Kousotu1:~#
<Ayabara> stdin, I'm gonna upgrade to gutsy, but I was advised to wait until multiverse is ok.
<Ayabara> so I can't do apt-get update to check
<stdin> kousotu: and make sure you don't have adept/synatpic open...
<stdin> Ayabara: you can't really check then
<kousotu> I had synatip open lol
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Ayabara> stdin, ok. last Q. if I download the tribe4 cd, can I upgrade my install with it, or do I have to do a clean install?
<stdin> kousotu:  are you sure you should be running gutsy ?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> my sound works in gutsy
<stdin> Ayabara: you can upgrade with the alternate cd only
<kousotu> I cn deal with debuggin issues
<Ayabara> stdin, thanks
<stdin> kousotu: that's not a good reason to run a development version
<kousotu> I'm running the alpha T4
<Infecto>  can some one tell me whats happend with 7.10 and ooffice and acroreader?
<kousotu> I never have a "good" reason to do anything
<kousotu> my reasons are my own
<stdin> Infecto: acrobat reader can't be redistributed, you'll have to go and download from adobe
<Infecto> ;] 
<Infecto> stdin: minibuntu package to?
<kousotu> stdin: also, gutsy runs smother than Windows in some areas
<stdin> Infecto: then that's illegal
<stdin> Infecto: heh? minibuntu?
<Infecto> deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<stdin> Infecto: mEdibuntu, yes. and again, that's not legal to distribute the binary
<Infecto> stdin: even if i was first time on adobe site and download it accpeting licence to?
<stdin> Infecto: downloading from adobe is legal, downloading it from another site is not
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DanaG> Oh, and thus Automatix may be illegal, also -- it redistributes acroread.
<stdin> automatix is evil too :[p
<DanaG> And what about ubuntu-commercial?  Or mepis?  I don't know whether it applies to them.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: may?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ubuntu commercial will only put it in with agreemtns from the vendors
<DanaG> s/illegal/breaking the law/
<Hobbsee> no idea about mepis - but they do distribute w32codecs, so...
<kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<DanaG> Aah, so -commercial has an agreement.  That
<Hobbsee> hiya
<DanaG> That
<kousotu> ew.. I did that bad
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> DanaG: well, i expect so
<DanaG> Damn apostrophe / enter overlap!
<stdin> well the w32codecs ARE legal IF you have a windows license somewhere
<DanaG> I meant to say, "That's a good answer".
<kousotu> Hobbsee: do you knowwhy worskspace manager was disabled in T4a?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: compiz thing, i expect
<kousotu> damn.
<kousotu> I wanted 6 lol
<Hobbsee> you can set that in the compiz thingo
<RAOF> stdin: Are they?  The Windows license doesn't restrict their use to windows-only?
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> Hobbsee: how do you do that?
<Hobbsee> kousotu: no idea.  i dont run compiz
<stdin> RAOF: the codecs fine if you have a licence for them, ie the windows licence
<kousotu> Hobbsee: you know whomade/redid the zd1211rw driver?
<stdin> RAOF: it doesn't specify you have to use windows, just have a licence
<RAOF> stdin: I thought the license *specifically* stated that those codecs were licenced for use on windows.
* stdin did some research on that a while back
<DanaG> Here's a good way to mock things: anagram-ify them.  http://wordsmith.org/anagram/        (don't post actual anagrams here -- that goes further off-topic).
<RAOF> Cool, I'll try to remember that.
<Hobbsee> kousotu: no, i dont know everything.
<Trewas> stdin: most of the w32 codecs are from someone else than microsoft so I don't think existense of a windows license figures to their legality
<kousotu> Hobbsee: just thouht I'd ask..
<stdin> RAOF: use on "windows" only would be too ambiguous to put in a licence
<kousotu> Hobbsee: he new driver is flawless, I love it :)
<DanaG> I think the original company, Zydas, was the one to release drivers and specs.
<kousotu> now it only my atheros would work....
<RAOF> stdin: Uuuum, no it wouldn't.  You'd get a licence with each version of Windows you purchased.
<RAOF> stdin: And it would say "blah, blah, blah, Windows XP foo bar baz"
<kousotu> DanaG: the released it, yes, but they don't always have it right
<RAOF> Anyway, there's nothing w32codecs does that I want, which is nice :)
<kousotu> DanaG: as was the case in Tribe 3
<stdin> RAOF: windows could mean a few things, the NT kernel for instance is very diffrent from the 98 kernel
<kousotu> stdin: technally, it was the 95 kernal
<RAOF> stdin: For distribution with a microsoft windows operating system?
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers   -- look for zydas.
<RAOF> Anyway, I'm off!
<kousotu> DanaG: I know they made one
<stdin> RAOF: that would be OK i guess, but that still doesn't say it can only be used on the MS windows OS
<kousotu> DanaG: that doesn't mean it's what Ubuntu uses
<kousotu> wb Hobbsee
<DanaG> Last link about it: http://zd1211.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> DanaG: I get the pcture
<kousotu> DanaG: in FACT I tried to compilesaid diver undr Redhat 9
<kousotu> DanaG: it didn't compile, nor work
<stdin> well, if it didn't compile it wouldn't work :p
<kousotu> stdin: I had  deb for it too
<DanaG> I use ipw3945, so I haven't much used zydas except to test it for a friend (with a different friend's card).
<stdin> kousotu: for redhat??
<kousotu> stdin: whichevr the RH9 ext is for it
<stdin> kousotu: rpm...
<kousotu> yea
<kousotu> that thing
<kousotu> I had rh9 fir like.. a day
<stdin> kousotu: RedhatPackageManagement = RPM
<DanaG> Vroom.
<kousotu> stdin: ok, fine.. I had a rpm, it didn't wok
<kousotu> happy?
<stdin> yes, because I hate RPM :p
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well, so do I
<kousotu> so we're even
<kousotu> wheer can I get a good flash plugin?
<stdin> by using the flash plugin?
<kousotu> the one in ubuntu doesn't work well on youtube
<stdin> yes it does
<stdin> maybe not the dapper one (v7)
<kousotu> stdin: I was just watching vids, it' lousy for me
<stdin> kousotu: are you using v9?
<kousotu> I''m usingwhatever was in the T4 alpha
<stdin> kousotu: the flash "from ubuntu" isn't from ubuntu, it's the official version from adobe
<Hobbsee> stdin: there's gnash too, remember...
<stdin> Hobbsee: yeah, the open-source version, but it only works with flash v7 (IIRC)
<nemik> does anyone have the problem of a laptop going into suspend when it is unplugged? this is crazy annoying
<stdin> nemik: nope
<kousotu> [02:33]  <stdin> Hobbsee: yeah, the open-source version, but it only works with flash v7 (IIRC)  < that would explain what the errors are there
<stdin> kousotu: are you using the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<kousotu> no
<kousotu> 32
<kousotu> speaking of which...
<stdin> ah, was just wondering because gnash used to be the only flash on 64bit
<kousotu> I might be using gnash idk
<kousotu> wat are the MP3 drivers I need?
<stdin> in multiverse
<stdin> unless gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly can do it, then it's in universe
<kousotu> it didn't do it
<kousotu> unless it was just a probelm with todem
<stdin> I don't know what package dose it for gstreamer, my apps use xine
<kousotu> I put Todem in xine, I think
<stdin> the xine package is libxine1-ffmpeg
<kousotu> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<kousotu> whichdo I download?
<stdin> there should be an ubuntu package called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<kousotu> ah..
<stdin> in synaptic/adept/apt-get/aptitide
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> I'll apt-get t when my other updates are done
<kousotu> stdin: I got my mp3s working on rythmbox
<stdin> Amarok is the daddy of audio players
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> man linuxis crazy..
<kousotu> my volume butto don't workagainst the music
<kousotu> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kousotu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kousotu> is only available from another source
<kousotu> aparentlynot...
<martoss> hi folks,
<martoss> can anybody provide a hint where to look if apt-get update quits with:
<martoss> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<martoss> E: Error occurred while processing msms (NewVersion1)
<martoss> E: Problem with MergeList ...
<martoss> msms is a checkinstall created package in an debarchiver repository. Nothing official from ubuntu...
<stdin> seems the package is bad
<martoss> hmm, it installs correctly via dpkg, so where shall I start to look for?
<martoss> is it because of the category or so?
<stdin> the problem seems to be the dependency list "E: Problem parsing dependency Depends" it may be looking for a "Depends" package (?)
<martoss> "Depends: " is empty on all of the trouble making packages...
<martoss> the only thing they have in common is that they are in section "Science" and not "science", can this be an issue?
<stdin> possibly
<ameyer> heh, apt needs depends
<stdin> checkinstall doesn't make great packages, I'd suggest using dh_make to debianize the packages
<ameyer> I'm sure there's a joke theree somewhere
<martoss> ist there a package editor (basically a frontent to ar) ;-). E.g. to edit depends sections and so on? But you're probably right with dh_make.
<martoss> how complicated is it to debianize non os packages with dh_make?
<stdin> depends on the complexity of the package
<jussi01> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<stdin> martoss: there isn't a GUI, but I just do "ar x file.deb ; tar xzf control.tar.gz" and edit it
<martoss> ok, writing an unpack and repack script shouldn't be that hard. I don't wanna mess up with the old packages, but for new ones I try dh_make then :-)
<stdin> martoss: a warning tho, the order you put the items back in that ar archive matters
<martoss> ok ;-)
<stdin> martoss: "debian-binary" then "control.tar.gz" then "data.tar.gz"
<stdin> martoss: you can use Ark to do that :)
<martoss> ok, don't like ark that much, but if it is suitable for that, i reconsider my opinion...
<stdin> I use it for the packing, just to make sure it goes in the right order
<martoss> stupid... it seems as if the empty "Depends: " section was the mess...
<stdin> martoss: the package "maint-guide" has a packaging guide (in /usr/share/doc/maint-guide/maint-guide.en.html/) to make debian packages from source
<martoss> ok, i isolated 3 packages that make trouble and try to repack them with dh_make
<stdin> dh_make will make a debian directory, you'll need to edit the files in there
<_StefanS_> Hi there, any hopes of getting openoffice.org to work on gutsy ?
<stdin> still broken here
<_StefanS_> yea.. acroread still has the similar issue as well.
<_StefanS_> stdin: do you know if the ubuntu tribe 4 cd's have that issue as well?
<stdin> the tribe4 cd just has more updated packages, same as apt-get dist-upgrade will give you
<_StefanS_> uhm well installing openoffice.org-gnome solves it
<_StefanS_> acorrding to Riddell's notes
<stdin> they thought that oo.o-gtk would too, but it didn't :p try it if you want
<tulga> I need install initscripts 2.86.ds1-38.1 on gutsy. where is deb?
<_StefanS_> tulga: not there yet ;)  - I have the same issue
<tulga> hehe ok
<_StefanS_> tulga: you're probably installing nfs-common, right?
<tulga> when will be support?
<tulga> yes
<_StefanS_> wait a few hours, and I think it will be in the repos
<tulga> ok
<_StefanS_> they usually are
<_StefanS_> stdin:  openoffice.org-gtk works for me
<stdin> doesn't work here, just hangs eating 100% CPU
<_StefanS_> tulga: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=initscripts, should give you heads up  on build progress
<tulga> is your chess working?
<_StefanS_> tulga: chess?
<_StefanS_> tulga: I run kde..
<tulga> ohh ok
<tulga> kde4 is looking very good
<Ayabara> almost at the end of the upgrade from feisty to gutsy, I got a message that update-manager failed to upgrade, and that my system "could be in an unusable state"
<_StefanS_> tulga: yep think so too, but ofcourse long from being useable :)
<fulat2k> tulga: is that the version in tribe4?
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: solve it in the command line
<tulga> tribe3
<Ayabara> I run "dpgk-reconfigure -a" now (cause it told me to), but I'm not sure what to do afterwards
<stdin> fulat2k: you have to install it, from universe
<tulga> but all packages updaetd
<tulga> I think now tribe4
<fulat2k> tulga: ic.  installed the beta1 on my feisty... looks nice, but very unfinished... but it's expected :)
<tulga> yes
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, any hints on where I should start?
<Ayabara> I'm unsure about most of what I'm prompted about in dpkg-reconfigure -a... I select something when I understand it, and leave it at default otherwise.
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: yep
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: sudo apt-get update first.
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, ok. still the checksum error in multiverse I see..
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: sudo dpkg --configure -a if you have packages that have not fully configured
<Ayabara> it seems to be console-setup that is the problem package
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: you can usually continue using apt-get -f install
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, when console-setup is configuring, it tries to execute a binary on a network drive I have mounted at work (<something>/ppc_gcc-4.1.1_glibc-2.4_i686-linux--nojava1/bin/locale: cannot execute binary file).
<Ayabara> that's where it fails
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: just umount them prior to upgrade
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, I tried to do that now, and I get: YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: something is surely still mounted / active somewhere it seems
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, ahh. it worked despite the message. unmounted and setup the broken packages fine
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, now update and dist-upgrade goes through only telling me that digikam is held back. does that mean I'm ready for a reboot?
<Ayabara> since I get no errors I can trust that all my packages are (properly) configured?
<martoss> are dh_make related questions OT here?
<stdin> probably, yes
<martoss> kk
<stdin> #ubuntu-devel or -offtopic are better places
<Amaranth> martoss: #ubuntu-motu
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, thanks for the help. gutsy here I am :-)
<Ayabara> the fonts in gnome are freakishly huge ...
<Ayabara> what's you fonts dpi setting?
<Ayabara> your
<_StefanS_> mine?
<Ayabara> you as in: hope someone think I mean them and replies ;-)
<Ayabara> my default fonts were very huge. I had 117 dpi and sizes 11 and 10.
<_StefanS_> mine is 120dpi on 1600x1200 lcd
<Ayabara> ah. dpi autodetection broken? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/115950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115950 in fontconfig "big fonts after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] 
<_StefanS_> Ayabara: I just forced 120, and it works
<morphir> where is the source code for the live cd installer located?
<Ayabara> _StefanS_, ok
<Hobbsee> morphir: it's called ubiquity
<morphir> Hobbsee: nice, thanks
* morphir thinks a qt version would be appropriate
<Hobbsee> there is a qt version
<morphir> Hobbsee: yeh, the one kubuntu uses?
<morphir> it's not as nice as the one in ubuntu though
<morphir> a konsole window pops up in verbose mode
<morphir> which is not elegant
<Hobbsee> morphir: feel free to help out with it - Riddell in #kubuntu-devel is who you want
<Hobbsee> no idea if he's up yet
<stdin> he is, just about :p
<Ayabara> I can't mount nfs drives in gutsy. I try to install nfs-common and get the following error:
<Ayabara> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ayabara>   nfs-common: Depends: initscripts (>= 2.86.ds1-38.1) but 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu25 is to be installed
<Xemanth> Ayabara: have you tried apt-get -f install ?
<Xemanth> hmm version differency
<stdin> !info initscripts
<ubotwo> initscripts - Scripts for initializing and shutting down the system - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ubotu> initscripts: Scripts for initializing and shutting down the system. In component main, is required. Version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu25 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Ayabara> it says initscripts is the latest version
<stdin> that's because it is
<Ayabara> stdin, I figured that was why :-)
<ccooke> Are there any test packages of xorg 7.3?
<Ayabara> I get the "wrong fs type" when I try to mount an nfs-drive. Do I need the nfs-common package to mount, or could it be other reason. The package sounds kinda essential...
<Ayabara> anyone manage to install nfs-common?
<Ayabara> nfs seems to have broken. can anyone confirm this?
<Hobbsee> yeha, it's known
<Ayabara> ack
<SeveredHead> 2 questions: Is Xorg 7.3 significantly better than 7.2 and is it going to make it into gutsy?
<hylje> 7.3 brings us on-the-fly configuration
<SeveredHead> So...no more need for xorg.conf or what?
<hylje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration
<hylje> see also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<SeveredHead> Ah, okay.
<SeveredHead> Also, is it a known bug that sessions don't get locked?
<SeveredHead> When I close my screen, my GNOME session doesn't lock.
<hylje> it doesnt by default when you just leave it
<SeveredHead> What about when I close my laptop lid?
<hylje> by default it just waits there
<SeveredHead> Weird...
<SeveredHead> Where's the option to change that?
<SeveredHead> Wasn't the default in Feisty to lock the screen after X timeout?
<SeveredHead> Maybe I turned it off somewhere stupidly..
<hylje> i'm still on feisty, though
<SeveredHead> Oh, I found it.
<SeveredHead> It's in screensaver properties.
<SeveredHead> "Lock screen when screensaver is active"
<Ayabara> is there a site with a nice overview over new features and significant improvements in gutsy?
<hylje> the technical side is explained in the blueprints
<hylje> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<Ayabara> thanks
<Ayabara> I keed getting this message in my shell YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<Ayabara> s/keed/keep
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm, is it a known bug that most recent updates seem to break kicker in kde?
<Hobbsee> no
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Righteo, I shall potter off to bugzilla then.
<Hobbsee> |Lunar_Lamp|: "break"?
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hobbsee, the kicker is just not there - when I try to start it, it says it's already running. Even killing it and restarting it, it's still just not there.
<Hobbsee> |Lunar_Lamp|: it's not hidden off to the side?
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hobbsee, nope, checked for that.
<Hobbsee> |Lunar_Lamp|: i cant reproduce that here, havent seen it reported
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Must be something odd about my setup then,
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> a lot of things in Gnome seem to depend on /usr/bin/esd
<ccooke> which doesn't exist in Gutsy
<Skiessi> does ubuntu support this? http://www.trust.com/products/default.aspx?cat=_Current&grp=TABLETS&type=12X9-INCH&item=14070
<albert23> ccooke: esd is in esound
<ccooke> albert23: yes, but is now not part of the standard install
<ccooke> esound, that is
<albert23> I see. Just installed it myself
<ccooke> Ubuntu has been working towards removing esound for some time, I understand
<ccooke> they've now *done* that, but there appear to be several things still assuming it's there
<mrsno> Skiessi someone else asked before on the forums, try searching that model number on ubuntuforums.org
<Skiessi> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-140402.html this one?
<albert23> looks like totem needs it
<ccooke> Interesting. we still depend on esound-common
<Skiessi> does anyone here speak french? http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=134935 what is that one guy saying about it?
<mrsno> looks like it Skiessi
<Skiessi> "reconnu qui fonctionne  merveille" :o anyone?
<mrsno> Skiessi try #ubuntu-fr :)
<Skiessi> ok :D
<mrsno> off the top of my head it sounds like "recognized functions wonderfully" but my french sucks :)
<Skiessi> okay he says it works ^^
<Stormx2> When doing an upgrade, it'd be cool to have something on the left like [12/745]  or whatever, to display how many packages are left, etc.
<gutsytest> hello you all
<gutsytest> i am testing tribe 4 , what happened to emerald themes, will they come back?
<gutsytest> and how would you run them?
<gutsytest> or should i go to desktop effects channel?
<gutsytest> who is running gutsy right now?
<gutsytest> :)
<gutsytest> desktop effects seem to work, but its really a hassle to find them, cube effect has become flat, maybe wrong setting some how...
<virtuelv> do changelogs between tribe-3 and -4 exist?
<virtuelv> In particular, I'd like to find out whether my minipci RT2500-based network card should work now
<gutsytest> i dont have a cube, its flat , ?
<gutsytest> hmm
<gutsytest> i hope so ...for you
<gutsytest> :)
<gutsytest> ah i see just two desktops...
<gutsytest> :)
<gutsytest> :)ok got the cube back
<taxman> there doesn't seem to be a desktop-i386 jigdo available, is that on purpose?
<taxman> every other one has a jigdo file
<taxman> well except desktop amd64
<gutsytest> hmm, no cube caps images
<Stormx2> Yay
<Stormx2> upgrade done!
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Stormx2> Where is "Fonts" under gutsy?
<Zapek> hi. I have an nvidia card but restricted-manager doesn't show it, even though I use it. what could it be?
<pawalls> Is there any way to force something to occur serially w/ the new upstart stuff? I have an init script that takes a little while but *must* be executed before tty's are spawned.. any way to accomplish this?
<pawalls> It seems like priority (eg. S10) is completely ignored in /etc/rcX.d
<DanaG> PCMCIA: socket f79ac440: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<mgedmin_> I'm trying to compile alsa from CVS to fix sound on my Lenovo T61, but I hit a wall: 2.6.22-9-generic doesn't have linux/modversions.h, nor linux/config.h
<mgedmin_> err, I mean, linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic doesn't have those two include files
<DanglyBits> do I need to download the various "Tribes" to keep ubuntu uptodate or can i just use the uptodate manager?
<stdin> DanglyBits: just update normally
<DanglyBits> thanks
<mgedmin_> actually, all the .h files in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic/include/config/ have size 0
<pawalls> I don't think the implications of starting tty1 in parallel w/ rc2.d were really considered in the latest version of upstart.
<Trewas> gnome-power-manager has taken a new project, driving people either mad or to some other desktop environment... 1) sometimes suspends when powercord removed, 2) constantly changes the backlight brightness, 3) occasionally decides that backlight cannot be turned off, no matter how long idle, 4) reporting completely bogus battery remaining times...
<Trewas> the first one wins the most annoying contest, too bad that problem disappears if g-p-m is run with --verbose --no-daemon, so it's difficult to debug wtf it is doing
<albert23> mgedmin: do you really need cvs? 1.0.14 compiled without problems on tribe 4
<mgedmin_> albert23: I need CVS because the three patches that make sound work on a T61 were committed just after the 1.0.14 release
<mgedmin_> albert23: what's your kernel version?
<albert23> mgedmin: kernel is 2.6.22-9
<mgedmin_> I'm really surprised to find that /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include/config is full of empty .h files
<albert23> I need to patch 1.0.14 with realtek patch to make it work. Can you get the patches to 1.0.14 for your system
<mgedmin_> that doesn't seem right to me
<mgedmin_> could you paste the output of ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/include/config/modversions.h on your system?
<albert23> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-03 03:34 /lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/build/include/config/modversions.h
<mgedmin_> so it's not just my system
<mgedmin_> and you said you could build alsa 1.0.14?
<albert23> Yes, I can. But I still need to patch it to make my audio work
<mgedmin_> I'll try that too
<mgedmin_> the patches I need are referenced in http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/AD1984
<albert23> How do you compile alsa? I use hgcompile
<mgedmin_> I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mgedmin_> basically, ./configure && make
<mgedmin_> and make barfs because it cannot find the value of HZ
<mgedmin_> that's with ALSA checked out from CVS
<mgedmin_> it works with the source tarball from the alsa-source package
<mgedmin_> interesting
<albert23> You could try ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel. I have hda-intel also
<mgedmin_> there's no hgcompile in my cvscheckout, and ./cvscompile failed
<mgedmin_> maybe I should try a hg checkout instead of a CVS checkout
<mgedmin_> there's a file called "version" that says 1.0.11
<tehk> Well the deskbar window thing is a feature.
<albert23> my version says 1.0.14
<albert23> Isn't Lenova the new name for Tinkpad? I have "AD1984_THINKPAD" in 1.0.14
<mgedmin_> yes
<mgedmin_> whee, I botched the compilation somehow
<Amaranth> if you're having audio problems and you just bought a brand new laptop wait for the next kernel update
<mgedmin_> yay!
<mgedmin_> i can has working sound!
<albert23> :-)
<TABASCO-07> Hi
<TABASCO-07> I have some trouble with the restricted manager for my Broadcom Wireless Chip
<Zapek> like the chip not showing up in the list?
<TABASCO-07> When I click on "Enable" he asks me for a special firmware, but if I click on "browse", nothing happens
<TABASCO-07> Zapek: No, seems like he found the chip
<TABASCO-07> I'm via ethernet online at the moment... in feisty it worked for a while with ndiswrapper but then he stopped to work. When I read the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter I saw that Gutsy will make it possible to install drivers for the Broadcom Wireless Chips
<TABASCO-07> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<TABASCO-07> But in "restricted drivers" he shows me "Firmware: Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family"
<Amaranth> TABASCO-07: The firmware is not freely available
<TABASCO-07> Amaranth: But I have a CD of the Laptop I use
<Amaranth> TABASCO-07: You have to download it from somewhere and then tell the restricted-manager where on your HD it is
<Amaranth> TABASCO-07: the firmware in inside the windows driver, you have to extract it
<TABASCO-07> Amaranth: Thats the point, it does not work
<TABASCO-07> I cannot click on "Browse"
<Amaranth> you have to extract it
<Amaranth> not the .dll file
<Amaranth> you have to get the firmware out of the .dll file
<TABASCO-07> by using ark or what?
<TABASCO-07> Amaranth: well, I extracted the .exe file from the CD now and I have some files here..
<Amaranth> no, there is a special tool
<Amaranth> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<TABASCO-07> Okay..
<Amaranth> (hint, that package also has a script that will download a .dll, extract the firmware, and install it)
<Amaranth> basically it'll do all the work
<Amaranth> But it's not legal for us to do that for you
<TABASCO-07> mhm... it's the question in what country I am, right?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> this is a copyright issue, applies to every country
<TABASCO-07> But I have already bought a laptop that contains a driver CD.
<TABASCO-07> So I payed for using the firmware, or not?
<Amaranth> Yes
<TABASCO-07> (the package is already installed)
<Amaranth> but we cannot distribute it
<Amaranth> so you have to get the firmware on your own
<Amaranth> either from a driver cd or somewhere on the internet
<TABASCO-07> Ah, I understand, well, thats not the problem
<Amaranth> dpkg -L bcm43xx-fwcutter
<TABASCO-07> But what shall I do if he doesn' open a window if I click on "browse"
<Amaranth> you'll see a file that ends with .sh
<Amaranth> run that file with sudo
<Amaranth> it'll do all the work
<TABASCO-07> great
<TABASCO-07> 404 Not found
<TABASCO-07> seems like it does not any longer exists
<TABASCO-07> and in the .exe are seven .dll files
<Amaranth> I don't know how to do it then
<TABASCO-07> him
<TABASCO-07> hm
<TABASCO-07> But why is it not possible just to click on "browse" when I wants the firmware?
<TABASCO-07> I click but nothing happens
<TABASCO-07> wouh... I didn't knew that pidgin quits by clicking on the X
<hylje> that isn't obvious at all :p
<TABASCO-07> hylje: I thought it will minimize to the Gnome bar on the top instead...
<hylje> some apps do that
<hylje> but i wouldnt count on that
<hylje> rather use the tray icon to call it
<TABASCO-07> well... there is no icon up there..
<hylje> oh well. the tray spec is broken, anyway
<TABASCO-07> mh
<TABASCO-07> so why is it not possible just to click on browse and choose the directory where the firmware is?
<TABASCO-07> I do not expect from Ubuntu that it comes with the firmware itself, but it would be useful if I could just show the system where it is...
<TABASCO-07> well, so I try to get my Feisty up again... maybe it works more stable
<TABASCO-07> thank you so far, bye
<unimatrix9> !desktopeffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopeffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<askand> Hi!I have problems with my aticard..when I enable the ati driver from restricted drivers I get a blackscreen after reboot..please help? I have xorg.conf files if its any use?
<askand> I get "xgl not present" when running compiz --replace..why can that be?
<keram> hey
<keram> i have a duo core processor
<anchor> hy i use "feisty fawn" my problem is: vim ignnore my .vimrc
<keram> and i want this program to use up as much processing power as it wants
<keram> but it seems to max out at 99%
<TheInfinity> anchor: tjis is a gutsy channel :)
<TheInfinity> *this
<anchor> ups
<anchor> sorry
<keram> while sometimes when i'm running nautilus and i'm trying to view thousands of images in a single dir top says that it is using 116%
<anchor> TheInfinity, im sorry
<keram> is there some reason behind that?
<TheInfinity> no problem ;) ... -> #ubuntu :)
<keram> or is this a ##linux question?
<TheInfinity> keram: this is magic ;) ... make a bug report, this should not be ;)
<keram> what shouldnt be
<keram> more than 100%?
<TheInfinity> yes *g*
<laga_> why not?
<laga_> um
<keram> i figured maybe it could go at 200% because its duo core?
<laga_> actually, in a SMP box itn should say 50% if one core is used. imho
<laga_> dunno. :)
<keram> SMP?
<hylje> symmetric multiprocessing
<hylje> multi-cpu stuff
<keram> ah
<finalbeta> I crash Rhythmbox at demand, why doesn't apport notice this? and collect debug information?
<keram> and sometimes when i am running this program at 99% some other programs are runing at like 2 or 5%
<keram> so it adds up to more than 100
<finalbeta> Go to the options, anable or disable the cross fading backend. click the Music tab, and bam, crash.
<finalbeta> But no apport.
<TheInfinity> finalbeta: same prob here with kde - also almost never any bug report
<finalbeta> (I have this bug on several machines)
<finalbeta> !debug
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<needcoffee> hi, i have serval problems with gutsy...i get tons of device-mapper errors on bootup with the kernel 2.6.22-9 (386), kernel 2.6.20-16 works good so far...the other problem is, that there is nothing displayed if i switch to a terminal tty1, tty2 etc., just blank black screens
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(malnilion/#ubuntu+1) Man, the dodge effect is kind of annoying.
<tehk> is there anyway to delete my compiz settingsand load the distro default? the default uses gconf.
<crdlb> tehk, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<tehk> crdlb, thanks!
<thelsdj> if i apt-get source, then change something inside the source directory, how do i recreate the diff and dsc files ?
<thelsdj> (so if i then run pbuilder against the dsc file, it picks up my changes)
<RAOF> thelsdj: debuild -S
<se7en^Of^9> does skype work on gutsy ... anybody know
<RAOF> Yes.
<se7en^Of^9> :)
<benanz1> I like the new printer GUI
<dystopianray> so gutsy will have apparmor, but but it will be effectively inactive until a release after gutsy?
<benanz1> I'm not sure of that.  It loads when I boot up.  I don't know if it's doing anything though.
<dystopianray> the tribe 4 page on ubuntu.com says the apparmor profiles are in universe and aren't officially supported yet
<dystopianray> I don't knwo if that means not supported until gutsy+1 or unsupported until a later point, closer to the release of gutsy
<Hobbsee> could be either
<iwarp62> can anyone help me get past this 404
<iwarp62> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but I get a 404:(
<Hobbsee> then remove the offending URL from your sources list
<iwarp62> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80]   it's safe to remove thatone??
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> as it's only the commercial one
<iwarp62> ok awesome thanks
<leperkhanz> Anybody else getting super slow compiz?
<hylje> arrrrrr wtf
<hylje> sometimes randomly after recovering from suspend, X starts drawing stuff quite a few pixels to the left
<hylje> while keeping input intact
<hylje> it's rather annoying
<RAOF> Cool
<dystopianray> hylje: what video card?
<hylje> nvidia, 6800
<hylje> back when i had gentoo on the same hardware the problem didnt exist, although i didnt suspend either
<shayne_> i keep getting these "spurious completion" messages to do with SATA: http://pastebin.com/m4a701306 ... anyone know what they mean?
<databuddy> anyone know what pacakge cube-cap is in for compiz ?
<yml> I am trying the new tribe4 and for some unknown reason I can use kopete ping google but not surf with konqueror. i am getting the foollowing error:An error occurred while loading http://ubuntu.com:Could not connect to host http://ubuntu.com/.
<yml> It  would be nice if one of you could let me know what could cause the kind of stange behavior?
<databuddy> try www.google.com
<databuddy> or http://www.ubuntu.com
<leperkhanz> Is there a newer qemulator that actually works in gutsy out anywhere?
<yml> the pb is that I cannot use Internet
<yml> because od this problem?
<leperkhanz> Sorry, crashed... was there a response about qemulator?
<leperkhanz> I can't get my VMs any networking under qemu launcher.
<jdt> hello, I just updated from Feisty to Tribe 4, Open Office always fails to load and soffice consumes 100% processor. I first discovered this in Tribe 3. Is anyone else experiencing this with Tribe 4 and the OpenOffice 2.3 development version?
<databuddy> flash still not working?
<databuddy> jdt: open office working fine here
<jdt> databuddy: Ok, thanks.. Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  Im actually running Kubuntu, I might try Gnome and see if the problem persists there
<databuddy> gnome here
<databuddy> there have been a couple update rounds to openoffice lately
<cyphase> Why is vino-session running by default in Tribe 4?
<DanaG> I had that "screen jumps to the left" issue on power-source change (AC <-> Battery), but I don't remember what fixed it.
<nemik> i had an issue of every time i unplugged from AC, it would go to resume
<nemik> apparently killall'ing then starting again gnome-power-manager is all it takes to fix that.
<nemik> so is there any automatix replacement or codec install utility of some kind for gutsy?
<RAOF> nemik: Well, if you try to open something in Totem (by double clicking on it, for example) it will install the needed codecs for you.
<nemik> hehe hi again RAOF
<nemik> RAOF: thanks i finally found the ubuntu restricted package, seems to be working great
* netjoined: last.fm" -> "jamendo.com
<pvandewyngaerde> i broke my gutsy after recent upgrade, i cant login to X anymore, and also before, firefox was broken
<variant> can't you just fix it?
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is it posssible that theres no much reaction to bugs? :)
<TheInfinity> and another question - update-pciids ... where should i report unknown devices there?
<variant> TheInfinity: you ran update-pciids and still have unknown hardware?
<TheInfinity> yes
<variant> what do you mean about the "reaction to bugs" comment?'
<yml> is there someone that have a good understanding of the wireless configuration.
<TheInfinity> because for since alpha3 the bugs are undecided - no real reaction, question or something like this
<yml> ?
<variant> TheInfinity: you can submit hardware information here: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/ make sure it's accurate (although it will be checked)
<TheInfinity> and my wireless card is known after update-pciids since alpha3, but RJ45 and my graphics card not :)
<variant> what ethernet card is it exactly?
<variant> and what graphics card?
<TheInfinity> GeForce 8600 GT (mobile)
<variant> strange, that should be regognised. maybe it's a gutsy bug
<TheInfinity> its a MacBook Pro
<yml> I am trying to set up my wireless network but for some reason it seems that kubuntu have recognised my wireles card
<TheInfinity> so it might be another ID
<variant> doesn't matter
<variant> true
<yml> but when I do sudo iwlist eth1 scanning it is not able to see any network
<TheInfinity> RJ45 works, but it is unknown to lspci ...
<variant> what card is it?
<TheInfinity> <-- looks at specs ...
<yml> I have this line in lspci:
<yml> 02:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<TheInfinity> Ethernet	Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T (Gigabit) <-- urgs i hate online specs without any information :/
<yml> variant : does that answer your question?
<variant> yml: you shouldn't be running gutsy if you don't know how to fix these things or file a proper bug report. the current gutsy releases are developer previews only
<variant> (i don't run gutsy, i just follow progress in here)
<leperkhanz> I can't get my VMs any networking under qemu launcher.
<variant> TheInfinity: lol nice
<godlygeek> so...  i just attempted a dist-upgrade from feisty, and the first three things that i see when the system is booting are three "Segmentation fault" lines scrolling by, before "reading files needed to boot"... that's probably not good.  any suggestions for how to track that down?
<variant> leperkhanz: what is qemu launcher?
<leperkhanz> a GUI for launching qemu VMs.
<variant> leperkhanz: link?
<yml> I am trying to make sure that when this 7.10 go out I have all the things working. So I am doing my homework to test if there is any regression / improvement.
<leperkhanz> qemulator crashes in gutsy right now, so that's out of the question.
<TheInfinity> variant: i just have to reboot to gutsy - perhaps i get more information here ... :/
<variant> TheInfinity: ok
<leperkhanz> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=523
<leperkhanz> Unless you know of a different VM gui that actually works!
<pvandewyngaerde> i get those segmentation faults too,
<TheInfinity> 0c:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 436a (rev 13)
<DanaG> qemulator is another good utility.
<TheInfinity> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i check my pci ids ?
<TheInfinity> those two :)
<TheInfinity> now - eating ...
<DanaG> Oh, and I use vde2 networking.  Some time I should write up a bit for Gutsy specifically.
<DanaG> Or you can use tap networking directly.
<DanaG> It depends on whether you want multiple VMs to communicate with each other.
<Axioo> anyone, I have 6.06 LTS, when is the next LTS release? I'm planning to install a LTS for a server in several places. If it is in the near future and worth the wait, then I'll wait.
<elkbuntu> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<elkbuntu> hmm...
<RAOF> Gutsy is (almost certainly) LTS.
<RAOF> 7.10, so in October.
<Axioo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<elkbuntu> RAOF, are you sure?
<elkbuntu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<elkbuntu> "Gutsy will not be an LTS (Long Term Support) release"
<godlygeek> so, the three segfault's that I'm seeing on boot.. seem to be coming from.. the initrd?  i think?  if i use nosplash, single, and don't use quiet, i see three 'Segmentation fault' lines around a line saying it's executing "/scripts/init_bottom"
<Axioo> RAOF: what about that statement from ubotu (bot)?
<RAOF> elkbuntu: It was announced at Ubuntu live by sabdfl, I think.
<elkbuntu> http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/07/24/ubuntu-live-conference-gutsy-notes/
<elkbuntu> RAOF, not according to that
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> When I said "Gutsy", what I meant was "Gutsy+1"
<RAOF> Sorry.  I knew that.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<variant> RAOF: yes, according to the space man
<godlygeek> how about just a little help on how to track down a segfault in something run by the initrd?  :)
<godlygeek> i don't even know where to start on figuring out which process is segfaulting.
<pvandewyngaerde> godlygeek: i got that too
<pvandewyngaerde> i have dual opteron and 64 bit
<pvandewyngaerde> but it boots fine further on
<godlygeek> pvandewyngaerde: haha, at least i'm not the only one.  i'm not the best c coder in the world, but i'd like to think that i'm not useless either!
<godlygeek> pvandewyngaerde: core2duo macbook.  so, it gets to pick and choose, but should be able to run 64 or 32 bit code...
<Axioo> soooo ... there is no telling when is the next LTS going to come out?
<godlygeek> pvandewyngaerde: i'm aware that the system boots fine... and seems to even be working well... but a segfault is still completely unacceptable, and i'd like to think that i could help fix a bug
<pvandewyngaerde> idd, but i wouldn't know how
<godlygeek> idd?
<albert23> axioo: http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2007-07-22-008-26-NW-DB-SW
<godlygeek> (i don't disagree?  :))
<pvandewyngaerde> A segmentation fault occurs when a program attempts to access a memory location that it is not allowed to access, or attempts to access a memory location in a way that is not allowed (for example, attempting to write to a read-only location, or to overwrite part of the operating system)
<godlygeek> sure
<godlygeek> my bigger problem is figuring out how to tear apart an initrd to see which script is causing a segfault
<pvandewyngaerde> have you filed a bug report ?
<godlygeek> pvandewyngaerde: i don't know that i really have enough information.  none of the errors i'm seeing on screen are being logged to /var/log (though there might be a way to log them, i can't think of it...)
<Axioo> oh just read the link from elkbuntu ... it is 8.04? Thx, and also from albert23, Thx 2
<pvandewyngaerde> godlygeek: them file a bug report so people who know where to look  know there is a problem
<leperkhanz> What good games are there for AMD64 gutsy?
<RAOF> leperkhanz: All the same games as for i386 gutsy, of course :)
<databuddy> <databuddy> ok
<databuddy> <databuddy> you guys arnt probably gonna like this
<databuddy> <databuddy> but i just dont like compiz very much without my emerald themes.
<databuddy> <databuddy> so in gutsy: 1. add the feisty basic repo & do update & install beryl-manager beryl and emerald-themes
<databuddy> * lymeca has quit (Connection timed out)
<databuddy> <databuddy> 2. run beryl-manager and select metacity as wm. select gtk window decorator.
<databuddy> <databuddy> 3. turn on desktop effects & select emerald window decorator
<databuddy> <databuddy> when you do stuff and it goes back to defaults etc just select to gtk themer and then back to emerald
<databuddy> <databuddy> and emerald-themes works to change the nice lil thingie
<databuddy> <databuddy> :>
<databuddy> again, i repeat that the desktop effects to me are 50% worthless wihtout the themer.
<databuddy> linux is about options and i choose that!
<databuddy> [oh and comment out and do another update[
<databuddy> for the record the only reason beryl itself doesnt work is b/c it doesnt like the plugin date - i suppose if you compiled everything from source they would all play quite nicely lol
<TheInfinity> ok
<TheInfinity> back
<databuddy> wb
<databuddy> i'm back too
<databuddy> XD
<TheInfinity> back to missing pciids ...
<databuddy> oo
<databuddy> whats that
<TheInfinity> i have unknown devices in lspci ;)
<databuddy> o
<TheInfinity> and restricted-manager-kde just crashed.
<TheInfinity> yea :)
<yml> yml$
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> what should i do with this missing pciids? :)
<TheInfinity> reboot to restart this restricted manager ...
<TheInfinity> yea
<TheInfinity> crash of hardware database :9
<TheInfinity> now hardware database crashes direct after boot
<TheInfinity> and restricted hardware manager does not start again
<TheInfinity> hmm
<databuddy> ok
<databuddy> i know how u guyz hate emerald-themes so much for some reason
<databuddy> but i found a much more elegant solution:
<databuddy> sudo echo "emerald --replace" > /usr/bin/emreplace
<databuddy> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/emreplace
<databuddy> then use alt+f2 to run
<databuddy> with emerald themes in it changes to the em theme of choice
<Do``> hey
<Do``> i think i ran into a bug
<TheInfinity> only one? :D
<Do``> so far :)
<Do``> installed wine and ran world of warcraft
<Do``> and when i exited the game
<Do``> the gnome panels on the bottom of the screen reversed their order
<Do``> so the panel with the running apps on it moved to the upper row
<Do``> and the one with the applications menu and clock and whatnot moved to the bottom row
<Do``> and while i like it better this way and never found to do it manually, i dont think it should do this
<databuddy> lol
<databuddy> btw Do`` just drag a panel by an empty spot to anywhere you like on the corners of the screen
<Do``> well
<Do``> if i restart the gnome-panel with killall
<databuddy> itl stay where u put it
<Do``> it resets to my previous settings
<databuddy> then log out and in
<Do``> that should save the settings?
<Do``> properly i mean
<Do``> my, thank you :)
<Do``> still... about the bug
<databuddy> yeah thats a good one.
<databuddy> try moving them back and logging out and in
<databuddy> and then see if you can reproduce it?
<Do``> i can reproduce it :)
<databuddy> o: for sure?
<databuddy> too bad i dont wow
<Do``> it might be related to changing the resolution
<databuddy> well that was my first thought
<Do``> i play in 1024x768
<databuddy> but usually that just messes up the icon order on the bar itself
<Do``> and the desktop runs in 1280x1024 the native resolution
<databuddy> try making both resolutions the same and then run wow
<databuddy> see if it reproduces then?
<Do``> gimme a minute
<Do``> hm hm both on the same resolution doesnt seem to affect the panel order
<Do``> oh and btw, i lost my wallpaper settings too, while the panel order got messed up previously, i just didnt notice it
<Do``> i'm back the default chocolate colored one
<databuddy> yeah lets call it a bug :P
<databuddy> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<databuddy> tho i'm no expert so no blaming me for any marshmellow roasting events
<databuddy> nor mass nakid children events either ~_~
<Do``> should i make a bug report?
<databuddy> i would be inclined to do so, yes
<TheInfinity> someone here who has firefox installed with gutsy?
<Do``> i'll to be as precise as i can, thank you for the help databuddy
<TheInfinity> because i need somone who tests a bug :)
<Do``> databuddy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/119910 <- :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119910 in gnome-panel "Gnome should remember panel order and state" [Low,Invalid] 
<Do``> though i dont know why it is invalid
<databuddy> considered a bug with wine perhaps?
<databuddy> ask in #winehq // or ask on the thread
<Do``> alrighty
<Do``> thanks for the info
<parC> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0       fuck you elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@62.225.50.6]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<TheInfinity> wtf? :o
<Do``> mirc exploit iirc
<databuddy> .....
<databuddy> and yes you do Do``
<Do``> hm?
<pvandewyngaerde> i cant login to x      http://pastebin.com/m65f5edb0
<databuddy> pvandewyngaerde: using nvidia driver i take it?
<databuddy> what card // which nvidia-glx package is in
<pvandewyngaerde> i got in X as root
<pvandewyngaerde> nvidia 6600
<pvandewyngaerde> glx-new
<TheInfinity> pvandewyngaerde: mobile version?
<pvandewyngaerde> Gainward Ultra 1960PCX XP Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB DDR 3
<pvandewyngaerde> pci express    no mobile
<TheInfinity> oh okay 6600. i read 8600 - theres a known bug ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> should i try nv drivers ?
<databuddy> sure
<databuddy> and if that doesnt work try vesa
<pvandewyngaerde> brb
<pvandewyngaerde> nope
<pvandewyngaerde> waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<pvandewyngaerde> this is samd bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/123222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123222 in Ubuntu "[GUTSY]  GUI fails when running in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> could it be that cups can't read the gutenprint printer drivers
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> i can't find any bug about gutenprint and cups
<cyphase> hmm, the latest deskbar update is interesting
<pvandewyngaerde> i found my problem, drive was full :-(
<jdt> hello, has anyone noticed with Tribe 4 that trackerd seems to constantly consume a lot of CPU%  (on my system, average about 30 - 40% constant utilisation)
<jdt> Also, hard drive utilisation is constantly high
<pvandewyngaerde> that is indexing
<jdt> pvandewyngaerde: yes, its been running non-stop for over five hours since I installed? Seems a little excessive..
<jdt> oh well, hopefully it wont need to index for hours on end daily
<kenro> I need a cbr viewer, but Ubuntu doesn't provide one. With me using hte gibbon, would it ruin my computer if I include pure Debian pkg sources?
<ccooke> kenro: in the long run, almost certainly
<kenro> Anyone with so much as opinion or advice for my problem?
<ccooke> if you installed a single specific package, probably not.
<kenro> ccooke: Sorry I'm tracking several channels for help.
<ccooke> kenro: more to the point... what about comix?
<kenro> I'll check...
<ccooke> it's in universe
<ccooke> have you wnabled universe?
<ccooke> (found by doing a search for "cbr cbz". If you don't like it, there's cbrpager, too.
<kenro> crpager seems wanky. starts up, freezes before view.
<Trewas> kenro: .cbr is just a generic .rar archive so it can be extracted with rar, and there's comix (and probably many others) in ubuntu which can show files in .cbr archives directly
<ccooke> comix appears to work
<ccooke> I just tried it
<kenro> Funny how synaptic failed to note. Installing comix now.
<ccooke> kenro: was universe enabled?
<ccooke> what did you search for?
<kenro> ccooke:  I searched cbr. All synaptic returned was cbrpager, which failed to display.
<kenro> ccooke: apt just installed it.
<kenro> HaHaHa! I could swear I had unrar installed!
<kenro> Bah. Now, unrar is withdrawn.
<kenro> I'll hafta wait til unrar is re-included...
<kenro> ccooke: file transfer to you of my sources.list?
<ccooke> kenro: put it on the pastebin
<ccooke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenro> ccooke:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33337/
<ccooke> hmm
<ccooke> no idea why you didn't find it, then
<ccooke> it was in my search results
<kenro> And now, thought I'v extracted the archive separately, comix can't display because there's no unrar.
<ohad> hi. is it possible to get/force higher screen resolution from intl 1024x768 on thinkpad x61s ?
<ohad> running gutsy 2.6.22-9
<ohad> also, how do i go about installing a patch .c file?
<ohad> my sound only works if i run this .py file.
<kenro> ccooke:  I guess I'll just hafta wait, let people work on the repos a while. Upgrade and try again. Thanks anyway.
<ohad> anyone there?
<kenro> No one here but us chackens.
<ohad> 154 chickenz
<gorrz> anything worth making the jump from feisty to gutsy ?
<kousotu> hey guys
<mark007> Hello all.
<mark007> I'd like to help test, but am having a hard time figuring out how to upgrade to Gutsy. Has anyone had any luck doing so?
<kousotu> hey mark007
<mark007> I don't want to just add gutsy to my sources.list...
<mark007> update-manager -cd pulls up the normal update manager.
<kousotu> mark007: I don't know what you mean
<TheInfinity> mark007: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kousotu> ok, maybe TheInfinity does
<mark007> Haven't tried that, yet, TheInfinity
<kousotu> lol
<slimz> is there any way i can completely reinstall the keyring and keyring manager, it always asks me for a new keyring manager everytime i get on my wireless, then when i access a netwark share
<kousotu> slimz: it does that always
<kousotu> slimz: to me as well
<TheInfinity> if you dont know how to fix problems via apt / dpkg you should not upgrade to gutsy ;)
<mark007> TheInfinity, do I need gutsy in my /etc/apt/sources.list for that?
<kousotu> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi kousotu
<TheInfinity> mark007: you know gutsy is alpha software?
<mark007> Of course :-)
<mark007> I always adopt the new ubuntu after Herd/Tribe/Whatever-they're-calling-it-this-release 4
<TheInfinity> it hats lots of bugs and if you dont know how to dist-upgrade a system you will destroy your system quite fast ;)
<slimz> mark007 : are you trying to pull up the update-manager in gutsy?
<slimz> mark007 : you don't need update manager -c -d for going to tribe 4, just a dist-upgrade
<kousotu> Hobbsee: does the alpha update the same as the T4 release?
<mark007> Ok. Thanks slimz.
<kousotu> I like the alpha, everything works like it should
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> kousotu: er, yes
<slimz> mine works amazing, except the keyring
<mark007> The gutsy-tribe-4 page suggested pulling update-manager from feisty-proposed, but I couldn't find that version to do a force-version
<kousotu> Hobbsee: kool, thx
<slimz> mark007 : are you in feisty now?
<mark007> And then doing update-manager -cd
<mark007> slimz, yes.
<slimz> oh
<slimz> then i was wrong
<slimz> you cant just dist-upgrade
<slimz> you need update manager
<mark007> Well, as stated "update-manager -c -d" doesn't even offer to upgrade.
<mark007> Do I need to add gutsy to my sources.list file for it to offer?
<slimz> if you really want to try gutsy
<mark007> Perhaps I should just download the official cd release and go that route.
<slimz> i would suggest getting the iso of it then
<slimz> and booting it
<mark007> I upgraded to Feisty the same way with no problems (that is, using update-manager)
<kousotu> Hobbsee: do you know why workspace manager was disabled in this release?
<mark007> slimz, Perhaps I shall...
<Hobbsee> kousotu: yes.  compiz.
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> what is tht?
<kousotu> that*
<Skiessi> what's workspace manager?
<Skiessi> let's see does this work
<Skiessi> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skiessi> !workspacemanager
<Skiessi> :|
<kousotu> lol
<BorisYaltsin> is the guy who tried to install gutsy on an xps m1330 here?
<yaustar> I am having trouble with WIfi + 64 bit WEP and Gutsy, can anyone help me out please?
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: is there a way to enable that manger in Tribe 4a like it was in T3?
<Kousotu> yaustar: what card?
<yaustar> 01:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Kousotu> yaustar: also, are you using roaming?
<yaustar> Nope, I am configuring it manually
<Kousotu> hm..
<Kousotu> I never had a prob with manual config
<yaustar> I have tried it without the WEP code (unprotected) and it is fine
<Kousotu> that's odd
<Kousotu> hm...
<yaustar> Using a 64 bit WEP code: NN:NN:NN:NN:NN and I get the IP address169.254.4.136
<Kousotu> is this the pc you're trying to go wifi on?
<Hobbsee> no idea which manager you're talking about
<yaustar> yes
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: The workspae one
<Hobbsee> only by disabling compiz
<Kousotu> yaustar you have it ethed now?
<yaustar> ethed?
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: and how do I do that?
<Kousotu> ethernet
<yaustar> Yes, I am connected by a wired connection at the moment
<Kousotu> a wired connection
<Kousotu> ok
<Kousotu> let's try this...
<Kousotu> enter the wifi SSID with <none> on security
<yaustar> ok
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: you can change the number of workspaces in the compiz config thing
* Hobbsee doesnt run gnome, so doesnt know what it's official name is
<yaustar> Kousotu: I get the same IP address and the number of RX packets shoot through the roof.
<CaBlGuY> how is gutsy running thus far??
* Tm_T doesn't run on gnomes either, that would get you prison time
<yaustar> I remember having trouble with codes before and they need to be in a specific format.. I am not sure if I have that correct
<yaustar> CaBlGuY: Better then feisty, At least it doesn't crash 80% on boot up on my laptop
<CaBlGuY> hehe,,   which is good yes?  lol
<CaBlGuY> and whats someof the major changes form fiesty?
<yaustar> A little less responsive then 6.06 but generally pretty good
<Kousotu> I don't know yaustar
<Kousotu> I'll be right back
<yaustar> np
<Kousotu> gotta work on my gram's pc
<poningru> yaustar: ok can you try switching it to roaming mode?
<poningru> this seems like like a acpi-hex wep problem
<yaustar> Would it work if the SSID is hidden?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> just 'connect to other wireless network'
<yaustar> This is going to sound dumb, where is that option?
<poningru> first switch to roaming
<yaustar> yep, done
<poningru> then click on nm-applet
<poningru> the little network applet on the panel
<poningru> yaustar: did you find it?
<poningru> if you removed it from panel
<poningru> then you have to do nm-applet from alt+f2
<yaustar> ah ha, I see...
<yaustar> yep
<yaustar> Yep, entered the key and I think I have a connection to the router
<yaustar> I found it
<yaustar> The iwconfig shows:
<poningru> what does it show?
<poningru> pastebin?
<yaustar> http://rafb.net/p/jydquH40.html
<yaustar> http://rafb.net/p/jydquH40.html
<poningru> looking
<poningru> yaustar: sweet that looks like you have a connection
<poningru> now do a ifconfig
<yaustar> http://rafb.net/p/bS0sm495.html
<poningru> looking
<poningru> also do a iwconfig multiple times
<poningru> see if the frequency changes
<yaustar> Hmmm ... I think the WIred connection is confusing things
<yaustar> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:""
<poningru> yeah especially with roaming mode it wont...
<poningru> do it without the roaming mode
<Assid> hey there
<yaustar> gah... still cant get an SSID to show :p.. brb, I am going to disconnect the wired connection for a sec
<poningru> k
<poningru> Assid: whatsup?
<Kousotu> yaustar
<Assid> poningru: not much.. just curious .. how "stable" is gutsy atm.. considering its pretty close to its release cycle
<Assid> im kinda tired of compiz breaking on me on feisty.. and then emerald not linkin right.. and stuff
<Hobbsee> Assid: gutsy still breaks.
<Hobbsee> it's not even feature freeze, yet
<Hobbsee> or UVF
<Assid> uvf ? i know whats feature freeze.. whats uvf ?
<poningru> universe version freeze
<poningru> Assid: if you are on a production system then dont use it
<poningru> as in if you absolutely need that computer then do not use it
<ohad> hi, i'm running gutsy 2.6.22-9 - on a thinkpad x61s -- i was wondering if it is possible to squeeze more then 1024x768 out of the graphics card --
<Assid> hrmmm. ok
<ohad> also how do i enable sound by default ( i have to run this py script to enable sound each time) --
<ohad> and last but not least -- suspend -- how do i do that?:)
<ohad> it doesn't work out of the box
<poningru> ohad: how big is the thinkpad?
<poningru> what screen size?
<ohad> 12.1
<poningru> iirc thats the 12" one
<poningru> right
<poningru> so thats the screens limitation
<poningru> if you plugged it into an external monitor assuming a recent intel graphics card it will let you do more than that
<ohad> poningru, really? :/ no way to view things 1240x1024 let say?
<poningru> ohad: external monitor
<poningru> thats your laptop screens limitation
<poningru> can you link to the py script?
<darkstar61> hi all, i'm on a test box with kubuntu tribe 4 and the latest upgrades... i have strange issues with some apps like amule http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3761/amule1pk0.jpg or dp http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/8183/dp1cd8.jpg
<yaustar> Right back...
<yaustar> Still no luck, trying roaming mode and it keeps asking for the WEP key
<yaustar> iwconfig keeps thnking I have connect to the router
<mike> Greets, everyone...
<mike> Has anyone here compiled Compiz-Fusion from GIT on Gutsy?
<poningru> yaustar: quick question why are you doing hidden ssid?
<poningru> you dont actually believe people cant pick that up right?
<yaustar> Well consdering it is useless nowadays, I honestly don't know
<poningru> right
<poningru> and switch to wpa
<yaustar> DS can't cannot via wpa
<poningru> oh hehe
<poningru> nice
<yaustar> sucks I know :
<yaustar> :P
<poningru> nintendo DS I meant
<yaustar> Ah yeah :p
<yaustar> I can't understand how it has a connection to the router but not get a valid IP
<yaustar> just going to try a 128 bit key instead
<yaustar> ... no joy
<yaustar> :/
<mike> does anyone know if they're planning to have Frostwire in the Gutsy repo's?
<yaustar_> sorted
<yaustar_> I changed the SSID name and set t to broadcast
<yaustar_> I can only guess that another router has the same SSID name?
<yaustar_> I live in a block of flats and I remember seeing someone throwing the box packaging of the same router model as us...
<poningru> yaustar: hehe that sucks
<yaustar_> It would also explain the lower signal strength (73/100) when I am sitting right next to the damn thing ;)
<yaustar_> Cheers for the help regardless :)
<ohad> hi, anyone here to help with suspend and sound -- running gutsy 2.6.22-9 on an x61s
<Stormx2> Azureus is so broken :(
<sebsebseb> How do I delete stuff from the Ubuntu/Gnome menu?
<poningru> sebsebseb: system->pref->main menu
<poningru> but why are you doing this?
<poningru> if you want to hide it from users I would use pegasus
<poningru> anyone know how to get deskbar back to its original method
<poningru> as in an entry in the panel
<sebsebseb> why, because I got stuff left from
<sebsebseb> Wine
<sebsebseb> I deleted my .wine folder :) from Home
<poningru> ok cool
<sebsebseb> I want a clean install of stuff you see
<poningru> but I would uninstall from wine
<sebsebseb> uninstall from Wine?
<poningru> but ...
<poningru> since you deleted wine...
<poningru> sebsebseb: yeah dude wine has an uninstall thing
<sebsebseb> uninstall programs thing yes I know about that,  but uhmmmmmmmm
<sebsebseb> anyway  I re run Wine and it puts a new .wine folder I think
<poningru> sebsebseb: I would do a sudo aptitude purge wine
<poningru> and then sudo aptitude install wine
<sebsebseb> that will get rid of wine completly and then I re install
<poningru> yes
<sebsebseb> yeah could do that
<sebsebseb> that will get rid of the wine folder menu in
<sebsebseb> home?
<poningru> yes
<sebsebseb> I mean
<sebsebseb> in
<sebsebseb> the Ubuntu start menu
<poningru> it should in the menu
<poningru> right
<sebsebseb> ok sure i'll do that
<sebsebseb> altough
<sebsebseb> the only reason I decided to do this just now
<sebsebseb> get rid of WIne
<sebsebseb> compellety  was to be completlly sure no trojan was left :)  yes  I ran a trojan a while ago in Wine to see what would happen and it did some stuff,  not much.  and yes I know it's not a real Windows install,  so woudn't have been able to do much,  but anyway to be sure.  plus I had delted some things that maybe I should have kept I think
<sebsebseb> anyway
<sebsebseb> yes that
<sebsebseb> and also,  because I am thinking about installing another program,  but  I shoudn't need to install this really
<sebsebseb> I reckon
<sebsebseb> ,but I thought if I am installing a new program,  might as well give it a clean Wine then since I was going to get rid of what I had before anyway
<jldugger> so if you uninstalled wine via apt-get and something's left
<sebsebseb> no  I haven't done that
<sebsebseb> yet
<jldugger> either you didn't --purge or there's a bug
<sebsebseb> ,but I will
<sebsebseb> I just deleted the .wine folder before
<sebsebseb> anyway i'll uninstall it properly everything
<sebsebseb> and re install later
<sebsebseb> whilst  I am in the Gutsy channel I have some other things
<jldugger> it would have been smarter, if you were worried about cross infection, to test your "infects wine" theory in a vm
<sebsebseb> that's true
<sebsebseb> on the subject of VM's :)  I want to set one up in Virtual Box  Windows yes
<sebsebseb> and infect it with stuff and not have it connected to net of course
<sebsebseb> when doing this
<sebsebseb> and see what happens
<sebsebseb> and  Virtual Box I am meant to be able to do snapshots or something,  and go back to a current state
<sebsebseb> I tryed stuff before,  but not sure
<sebsebseb> and  I think same thing can be done in VMware server
<sebsebseb> I used Azureues in the past,  and I could just click on a torrent that was downloading,  and say download this file don't download that,  make this file the prioritety and stuff like that
<sebsebseb> however Ktorrent,  I carn't just click on a torrent that is downloading,  and t ell it what to do with the files like I can with Azureues, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> is this possible?
<jldugger> you can always move the file while it's open
<sebsebseb> well I want to download  files in a particualr order
<jldugger> with whatever kde uses for file exploring
<sebsebseb> really
<jldugger> ah
<jldugger> no clue
<jldugger> but azureus has some problems =(
<sebsebseb> ktorrent just don't seem to do it like Azureus which sucks
<sebsebseb> I been thinking  try out uTorrent in Wine or something
<sebsebseb> and  hopefully that can do what I want
<sebsebseb> so hence the Wine stuff
<jldugger> im assuming azureus is simply broken for you?
<sebsebseb> Azureues
<sebsebseb> I installed it from the site yesterday
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> something was wrong with it carn't quite remmeber now
<sebsebseb> I guess to do with the port or my firewall
<sebsebseb> no I think I opended the port
<sebsebseb> hummmmmmm
<sebsebseb> or maybe Azureues is fine
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> it keeps on wanting to open the  torrent in ktorrent or something
<jldugger> it occasionally gets into a state where its log directory breaks itself
<sebsebseb> I think this is a bit silly though running uTorrent in Wine for what I want
<jldugger> sebsebseb: it sounds like they wrote drag and drop seperately
<jldugger> so you can drag a torrent onto the desktop
<sebsebseb> which Ktorrent?
<jldugger> and drag a torrent on the desktop into ktorrent
<jldugger> but didnt consider dragging a torrent around within ktorrent
<sebsebseb> ok,  but as I said my issue is to do with files
<sebsebseb> I want to download this file,  first then that,  then that so on
<sebsebseb> what I can do
<sebsebseb> is
<sebsebseb> and have done so far,  but  considering I got over 10 episodes yet to download
<sebsebseb> this will be a pain in the arse every time
<sebsebseb> I can open the torrent in Ktorrent,  and tell it to only download the episode I want
<sebsebseb> when that is finnished
<sebsebseb> do the same thing again
<sebsebseb> and move the download some where and stuff
<sebsebseb> where as in Azureus downloading a TV series is piss easy
<sebsebseb> how I want it
<sebsebseb> or was last time I did so
<jldugger> donno. i dont use ktorrent or kde =/
<sebsebseb> I don't tend to use KDE itself
<sebsebseb> ,but it does have some nice apps :)
<sebsebseb> that also run in Gnome of course :)
<sebsebseb> yep Konversation for example the IRC client I am using now
<sebsebseb> and the kick arse K3B DVD and CD burning and that
<sebsebseb> another example
<stdin> try ktorrent, it's very nice
<sebsebseb> uhmmmm stdin
<sebsebseb> read above
<sebsebseb> I have been using ktorrent
<sebsebseb> and I have a problem with it
<stdin> what problem exactly (I can't read a few pages of your messages without my brain exploding :P)
<sebsebseb> oh right yeah the way I type :dd
<sebsebseb> :d I see
<sebsebseb> ok  I want to download the episodes of 24,  that I didn't get to see on  the TV back  earlyer on this year
<sebsebseb> ,because of stupid
<sebsebseb> UK  TV company capitalist arse holes
<stdin> and you have the legal coppy of the DVD of course...
<sebsebseb> BSKYB  saying no you carn't have  Sky One anymore since
<jldugger> im confused. i thought bbc controlled most of the terrestial tv
<sebsebseb> lol no
<sebsebseb> and this is cable TV
<jldugger> hardly capitalist ;)
<sebsebseb> and of course I don't have the legal DVD yet,  considering it's not out yet
<stdin> (don't get me started on the BBCs iPlayer :( )
<stdin> sebsebseb: then we CAN'T discuss that
<sebsebseb> anyway the fuck wad that owns Sky  and  the guy  that brought out NTL  which brought out my TV and Internet suplier what used to be Telewest
<stdin> it's illegal
<sebsebseb> lol
<stdin> !language > sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> listen to this shit
<sebsebseb> I think most people that download torrents
<ompaul> sebsebseb, chill please
<stdin> sebsebseb: LAST warning about the languag
<sebsebseb> download stuff that technically they aren't meant to
<cecko> hi all, are there the edubuntu packages under gutsy tribe?
<jldugger> sebsebseb: then discuss the legal uses of ktorrent, without perhaps mentioning specifics ;)
<sebsebseb> and I could just be saying I want to download 24 which to some might make me sound kind of cool since 24 kicks arse,  when really I could be downloading something else that is perfectly legal to download
<ompaul> sebsebseb, so your wish is to be removed from this channel for both language and being offtopic, have I got that right?
<sebsebseb> no
<ompaul> ohh you had me a tad confused there
<stdin> then don't mention what you are downloading, just sate the problems
* ompaul has a word with himself about confusion
<jldugger> sadly, sarcasm isn't against the code of conduct
<sebsebseb> ok  I got a torrent that has 24 files
<sebsebseb> 8GB or so
<sebsebseb> of  course I don't want to download all of those files
<sebsebseb> with Azureus a torrent like that when I used before
<stdin> ktorrent lets you choose not to download some files in a torrent
<jldugger> the question is how
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> ,but only at the beggining
<sebsebseb> I want to download one file
<sebsebseb> wait for that to finnish downloading and whilst watching it so on
<sebsebseb> download the next
<sebsebseb> I don't want all the files I want to download,  downloading in one big go
<stdin> that's not really how torrents work
<jldugger> stdin: sure it is.
<sebsebseb> Azurues would let me
<jldugger> stdin: it's just not a standard preference function
<sebsebseb> why not Ktorrent
<sebsebseb> I carn't rmeember why I coudn't just download the torrent in Azurues instead and how I wanted since only just installed it yesterday
<sebsebseb> ,but maybe it was,  because Firefox  had it set up to open the torrents in ktorrent every time
<jldugger> well, i might have missed a line or two of what sebseb said.
<sebsebseb> or something
<cr1ss> hi, I 've just installed gutsy tribe 4, did an update, enabled nvidia driver, and each time I try to enable extra effects, it says, nvidia driver is currently running or sth.. in the end, nothing happens.. any help ?
<sebsebseb> I instaleld Gutsy 3 I belive it was and have installed a load of updates recentlly, so that was just automatic update to tribe 4?   I  also have some issues with it only minor stuff that I want to talk about here,  but after the torrents thing is done of course
<PriceChild> sebsebseb, Beginners are strongly advised against using Gutsy until release in october.
<sebsebseb> yes I know :)
<PriceChild> If you complete all updates, you will pass through tribe 4 yes.
<PriceChild> remember tribe 4 is just a snapshot
<sebsebseb> yes  I was just checking that,  I thought that would be the case.  and your right I am sort of a beginner.  altough used Linux for about 3 years now.  however  I expect there will be bugs with the Alphas :)
<ohad> hi, anyone here to help with suspend and sound -- running gutsy 2.6.22-9 on an x61s
<cr1ss> ok, I checked again and when I try to enable extra effects, it says : nvidia restricted driver is already enabled ! why's that ?
<sebsebseb> so  any ideas regarding my ktorrent issue then?
<PriceChild> cr1ss, ignore it and continue
<cr1ss> I ignore it, but I don't think something changes.. and how can I see compiz fusion's settings ?
<PriceChild> gconf
<PriceChild> or install the settings manager
<cr1ss> ok thank u a lot
<sebsebseb> Alpha has bugs yes,  and is really for  developers, and bug testers :)  and is not feature complete I know I know.  So are my minor issues bugs?   In Feisty etc,  the Gnome Display Manager,  if I didn't type in the user name or password right,  it would make a noise.  dung dung something like that, also when turning or re booting the computer and loading GDM for the first time.  now it's just well  the computer making
<sebsebseb> the beep
<sebsebseb> also  I have no log in sound,  the other sounds seem to work though.  once after updating something a while ago or whatever,  I got the sound working,  but then after a re boot or whatever nope didn't work anymore.
<sebsebseb> also it's a bit slow to log into the account,  I guess since it's an Alpha
<cr1ss> how can I add workspaces ? I have 2 currently and when I click to preferences, I don't see any option.
<yaustar> cr1ss: Right click on the workspace switch and go to prefences
<cr1ss> I did it, no option available, is there any way to do it through terminal ?
<yaustar> There should be an option to change the "Number of workspaces"
<yaustar> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6cy1645
<yaustar> oops wrong image
<stdin> if you're using compiz you have to set the number in the compiz settings manager
<yaustar> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4qj0rj6
<cr1ss> well, wait to show u my screen
<cr1ss> omg..
<cr1ss> weird.. I changed my icons to tango, and now it appeared.. Oo
<cr1ss> nah, compiz crushed
<cr1ss> well then, I guess it's fixed
<Pierre> hi
<Pierre> any idea why gusty test4 cd ends in the gdm login instead of the live/install?
<Pierre> tribe4 not test4 :)
<jpwhiting> NVRM: request_mem_region failed for 16M @ 0xc0000000. This can
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone here using gutsy with an nvidia card?
<tehk> jpwhiting, I am
<jpwhiting> tehk: I just upgraded to gutsy, and can't modprobe nvidia driver
<jpwhiting> I've tried nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<jpwhiting> I'm currently running nv so I can get X to work
<jpwhiting> I have a GeForce 7300 GS
<jpwhiting> tehk: any idea how to get nvidia module to load?
<jpwhiting> if not, is there any way to downgrade back to feisty until gutsy is released?
<tehk> use the restricted-manager
<jpwhiting> ??
<jpwhiting> restricted-manager
<tehk> Did youo install the shim? restricted kernel shim that is?
<jpwhiting> no
<jpwhiting> what's it's package called?
<laga> "restricted-manager"
<jpwhiting> installing now
<tehk> 'linux-restricted-module-YOU KERNEL NUMBER
<tehk> and yea the manager is  good to have
<jpwhiting> ah, ok thx
<tehk> oh and it requires a restart
<tehk> to load the shim
<tehk> if you did not already have it for that kernel version
<jpwhiting> tehk: by shim you mean linux-restricted-module-...
<tehk> yes. It is used to connect a binary blob that is non free to the kernel
<jpwhiting> right, got it
<jpwhiting> ah, I'm running 2.6.22-generic
<jpwhiting> but there doesn't seem to be a restricted-module for it :(
<jpwhiting> nm, found it
<Pierre> tehk: do you use a 8600 by any chance?
<jpwhiting> k, I'll restart now and see what it does... wish me luck
<tehk> Pierre, Sorry no. They require the drivers from the nvidia site I think(or envy)
<jpwhiting> hmm, no luck
<jpwhiting> guess I'll use nv for a while probably
<igorgue> where should I report a bug on flashplugin-nonfree?
<igorgue> anyone?
<stdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<igorgue> cool
<igorgue> stdin, where I can get the code of the post install scrip?
<igorgue> script
<igorgue> because I already fix the error
<stdin> igorgue: from the deb or from the source
<stdin> apt-get source flashplugin-nonfree
<igorgue> stdin, can you do a diff from there?
<igorgue> can I
<stdin> yeah, i guess
<igorgue> ok, thanks
<ohad> how does one switch back from gutsy to feisty?
<stdin> ohad: you can't
<ohad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2604826&postcount=2
<stdin> well...
<stdin> !dowdgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dowdgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mattik> I got kde4 desktop and I installed KDE4 applications but I haven't see it in menu
<mattik> seen
<pvandewyngaerde> you have to start a kde4 session
<pvandewyngaerde> as single session, or as second using xephyr
<pvandewyngaerde> read this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<mattik> I need KDM or something?
<mattik> ok
<pvandewyngaerde> couldn't you find that yourself ?
<mattik> yes, but I don't have kde4 games
<mattik> or konsole or konqueror
<pvandewyngaerde> for games install kde4graphics-data
<pvandewyngaerde> kde4games-data offcourse
<stdin> mattik: konsole and konqueror are in kde-base-bin, which should have been installed by kde-base-dev
<mattik> then I have something wrong
<pvandewyngaerde> so you are running a xephyr KDE4 session now ?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-12
<mattik> full session
<pvandewyngaerde> what kde version do you see ?
<pvandewyngaerde> in a kde app > help > about kde
<mattik> Thank you :) Problem was that I haven't installed kubuntu-desktop
<pvandewyngaerde> so ? what do you think of kde 4 bata
<pvandewyngaerde> i suggest you try marble
<pvandewyngaerde> and also  test window behavior
<mattik> I like it. I only hope some use instruction video
<pvandewyngaerde> currently its not really usable
<mattik> But I really like this KDE and this works good in Kubuntu
<mattik> and I really like graphic and games
<mattik> You can forgot Vista :)
<pvandewyngaerde> svg games
<pvandewyngaerde> and oxygen
<pvandewyngaerde> strigi  + nepomuk
<pvandewyngaerde> solid phonon decibel ....
<mattik> :) I have to try
<pvandewyngaerde> in a kde app > window behavior > enable desktop effects
<mattik> how do I get behavior -menu
<pvandewyngaerde> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> ah, the kde menu on the application icon
<mattik> do I need xgl
<pvandewyngaerde> if you start nepomukdeamon and dolphin, and then view info pane you can rate files, tag them and write comments
<pvandewyngaerde> mattik: just try
<pvandewyngaerde> mattik:  and ?
<mattik> I'm very slow, but I study. Thank you developers :)
<mattik> I write in dark room
<mattik> no soft walls ;)
<SEpda> whats the kernel in gutsy alpha 4
<SEpda> anyone know
<SEpda> is it .23 ?
<pvandewyngaerde> i run Linux pvandewyngaerde-desktop 2.6.22-9-generic #1 SMP Fri Aug 3 00:20:35 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ompaul> and so it will stay afik due to the search for stability
<SEpda> ok i mean this one
<SEpda> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<SEpda> what is the kernel
<ompaul> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<SEpda> ompaul: version
<SEpda> whats the kernel in gutsy alpha 4
<ompaul> SEpda, no idea lets have a look at the web site
<SEpda> hard to find
<SEpda> ok
<SEpda> thank anyway
<thully> it's 2.6.22...
<SEpda> ok
<pvandewyngaerde> linux-generic 2.6.22.9.10
<pvandewyngaerde> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.manifest
<SEpda> thully: ok no 23
<thully> nope - I heard it's not going to be in the final release either
<SEpda> awe
<SEpda> just all the new vm technolagey
<ompaul> SEpda, they want something that will not bite them
<SEpda> i like
<SEpda> by the way whats the fastest vm around i wan to run on a hand held pc
<SEpda> old one with crap all ram
<SEpda> kqemu is all i've found
<pvandewyngaerde> lol, i enabled desktop effets in KDE4 and now i have them in kde3
<SEpda> well vmware might be faster
<SEpda> but vmware wont run on mips
<SEpda> and many handhelds are mips
<SEpda> pvandewyngaerde: on ubuntu?
<pvandewyngaerde> kubuntu
<SEpda> pvandewyngaerde: wops yeah
<Pumpernickel> Oog... a fully featured VM on a handheld is just asking for pain.
<SEpda> pvandewyngaerde: is it a deb or cvs/svn
<SEpda> ?
<pvandewyngaerde> deb
<pvandewyngaerde> nvm, its a small kde3 setting, use transparancy and shadows
<SEpda> pvandewyngaerde: cool is it easy to set up?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<jdt> has anyone else noticed that trackerd seems to constantly run and consume cpu and hdd utilisation?
<stdin> it is a file indexer... but I use strigi so I wouldn't know
<jdt> stdin: yeah, my major complaint about it is that it seems to need to permanently run, consuming about 40% CPU and incurring constant HDD activity, thus slows my machine quite a bit...
<jdt> stdin: Strigi? is it particularly resource hungry?
<stdin> I haven't noticed it actually
<stdin> it's more KDE than Gnome tho, that's why Kubuntu uses it
<Hobbsee> stdin: how well does strigi work?  i've not tried it yet
<stdin> Hobbsee: I haven't really uses it, just ran the daemon, it calmed down after a while (I need to read the docs to learn how to use the client)
<jdt> stdin: Ahhh, well I have just installed the gnome meta package, was originally running Kubuntu.
<jdt> However, OpenOffice just simply doesnt work in Kubuntu for me... So I have gone back to Gnome now.
<stdin> jdt: the solution for oo.o seems to be to install openoffice.org-gnome
<Hobbsee> stdin: workaround.  not solution
<stdin> well, yes
<jdt> stdin: to get it to work in KDE?  Sweet...
<stdin> not sure why it works, but it just dose
<jldugger> jdt: my guess is that trackerd builds an initial database the same way windows and locate does
<Hobbsee> wow, this index is taking a while
<Hobbsee> it was quicker at UDS
<jldugger> jdt: with large systems, that could take a while. but i suppose its easily possible that trackerd is also broke
<DanaG> Does it stop when on battery?  If not, I won't use it.
<DanaG> And can it do Thunderbird e-mails?
<jldugger> ive never been fond of indexing services
<jldugger> its a hack
<RAOF> jldugger: Instead of database-as-filesystem?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: seems that it can do tb emails
<jldugger> instead of filesystem as filesystem
* Hobbsee prefers grep, usually
* RAOF remenices of Gnome Storage.  Man, that would have been cool.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I don't think grep catches emails well :)
<jldugger> indexing services are kludges that attempt to solve a fundamental filesystem problem
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i meant for files :P
<jldugger> obviously trackerd does more than just files
<Hobbsee> RAOF: thunderbird has a search in it.  it only does for the individual folder though
<RAOF> As does evolution.  I like integrated search, though.
<jldugger> deskbar?
<RAOF> I love deskbar, yes.
<RAOF> Still, not quite integrated search on its own.
<jldugger> does the gutsy packaging guide still reference an old version of the ubuntu hellow world package?
<Hobbsee> jldugger: no idea, probably
<Hobbsee> oh, nasty
<jldugger> from edgy :(
<Hobbsee> with strigi, it appears that you cant type a string of letters at once - it tries to search, even when you'res till typing, and it wont let you put other letters in while it searches
<Hobbsee> jldugger: has it had that many changes?
<jldugger> Hobbsee: GNU hello world no longer has a mailer, for one
<jldugger> but more importantly, all the urls are wrong
<Hobbsee> i remember requesting a sync for it, and getting teased
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jldugger> and some of the files are no longer present
<jldugger> ie postinst
<RAOF> Hello has a postinst?
<jldugger> not anymore
<jldugger> they were used for an info file before it seems
<jldugger> im not sure what for
<jldugger> dephelper seems nice.
<RAOF> Debhelper, rather than manually writing postinst et al?  Totally.
<jldugger> so far i havent had to worry at all about lsd/ubuntu policy for where files are installed etc, i hope thats not just gnu hello
* Hobbsee suspects that the packaging guide is on a wiki, and can be updated
<jldugger> what id like to do is package some games written in D
<jldugger> unfortunately, there's no serious D compiler packages yet, so that's a problem
<jldugger> step one is to see if the GCC version will do the job, and pray that packaging a compiler is less complicated than packaging a cross compiler
* RAOF laughs evilly.
<RAOF> Actually, you won't have to bootstrap it I suppose.  That shouldn't be terribly terribly hard then.
<jldugger> ive managed to install the binaries they provide
<jldugger> actually, i think i made a deb for it via alien
<jldugger> but dgcc doesn't seem to publish packages regularly
<jldugger> but gunroar is neat. its too bad it raises a huge problem
<jldugger> the source code is open BSD style, but the language it's written in doesn't have a good open source compiler it seems =/
<RAOF> Throw it in non-free :)
<jldugger> i dont think it'll even make it there
<jldugger> i recall reading that non-free packages that need non-free binaries to build are not good
<RAOF> It's a free package, it just needs non-free tools to build, right?
<jldugger> right now the hope is that a newer release of the GNU compiler will have improved enough since i tried last time
<jldugger> RAOF: well, i havent done a complete check, but i believe that to be the case
<jldugger> there's music and i dont know if they're licensed specifically
<RAOF> Then that can go in non-free.  Where all the java packages that didn't build with anything but sun's java went.
<jldugger> what exactly is in contrib then?
<RAOF> Uuum.  Stuff.  You know, bits.
<jldugger> i guess the other problem is im not a DD
<jldugger> i think i can find a few though
<DanaG> argh. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/131446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131446 in deskbar-applet "[gutsy] Deskbar results appears in a window" [Low,Won't fix] 
<DanaG> Upstrream: unknown.
<humbolt> does the server install cd support lvm as well or does only alternate support that?
<humbolt> I am having problems with the alternate cd.
<humbolt> not detecting my cdrom drive (after initial boot into the installer app)
<DHGE> hi - anyone has a successful crypsetup eith luks running?
<DHGE> kind of weird here - following my scripts from feisty - gets mountet on dm-1 ???!
<humbolt> How do I recompile an ubuntu kernel for a different subarch (crusoe). I want to end up with a kernel package, kernel headers and restricted modules package.
<jdt> jluddger: thanks for your thoughts re tracker. My system has about 60Gb of data on it, however its a laptop that I use all the time, so it drives me nuts. Is there any issue with, say, just not having an indexing service? I rarely ever search for files on my system.?
<pvandewyngaerde_> disable it ?
<KjetilK> I need to try the linux 2.6.22 kernel for support of the RF_KILL switch on my laptop
<KjetilK> so, I'm compiling 2.6.22 on an otherwise feisty system
<KjetilK> kernel compile went fine
<jdt> pvandewyngaerde_: hi, yeah, thats a fair enough idea :)... thanks
<KjetilK> but how do I get my new kernel to use the nvidia restricted modules?
<ameyer> KjetilK: compile it for your kernel?
<KjetilK> ameyer: with make-kpkg?
<ameyer> I'm not sure exactly how you'd do it
<KjetilK> ok
<ameyer> I think it'd involve module-assistant
<KjetilK> hmmm, right
<ameyer> or something like that
<KjetilK> probably
<KjetilK> since it doesn't unpack in a modules/ directory, I figured it probably won't be make-kpkg
<ameyer> KjetilK: http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/compiling-and-using-newest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-its-easier-than-you-think/
<KjetilK> which is how I usually do anything kernel related
<KjetilK> ooooh, thanks
<ameyer> you should remove linux-headers-`uname -r` from the apt line
<ameyer> but the kernel build thingy apparently makes the headers anyway
<ameyer> KjetilK: you could also try to build linux-restricted-modules if you wanted
<ameyer> KjetilK: instructions are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ameyer> KjetilK: I'd just build nvidia if that's all you need
<KjetilK> yeah, thanks
<KjetilK> I probably need some wifi drivers too
<KjetilK> and eventually, I'll try iwlwifi
<RAOF> KjetilK: It works.  Kinda.
<humbol1> Is it possible to sync a kernel tree which I have from the linux-source package with git? or will it download all files again?
<RAOF> humbol1: It'll download everything again, probably.
<RAOF> The kernel source doesn't come with the .git metadata, probably.
<KjetilK> RAOF: good :-)
<humbol1> RAOF: Is there any way to circumvent the 200MB download or compress it?
<RAOF> Nope.
<humbol1> too bad
<RAOF> Well, you could *try* to get someone to make a tarball of the git tree, .git directory and all.
<RAOF> I'm not sure if that'd be much, if any, smaller though.
<KjetilK> OMG, the abi and flavours stuff seems rather intricate...
<humbol1> RAOF: Well the linux-source package only has 20 MB packed and 300 MB unpacked.
* KjetilK pulls back his sleeves
<benanzo> have we talked about the flashplugin yet?
<benanzo> I still don't have the newest update that's supposed to fix it.
<nox-Hand> How would I update to 7.10? :)
<Linux_Galore> what would be the command to reinstall the kernel again ?
<Linux_Galore> Ive setup a chroot for the broken install but I need to reinstall the updated kernel because it broke
<nox-Hand> Linux_Galore: apt-get remove and apt-get intsall it? DON'T trust my advice though =] 
<stdin> Linux_Galore: apt-get --reinstall install package is easier
<stdin> nox-Hand: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<nox-Hand> stdin: Ubuntu
<stdin> nox-Hand: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<Linux_Galore> so just apt-get --reinstall kernel  wont I need the full kernel details ?
<stdin> Linux_Galore: you need to know the package name and do sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-WhateverVersion
<nox-Hand> stdin: Can't I upgrade my sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<stdin> nox-Hand: yes, but the "update-manager -d" way is preferable
<nox-Hand> stdin: But where do I get the sources.list so I can do the update manager?
<Linux_Galore> whats the latest image package name I have four in my apt cache file
<Linux_Galore> linux-image-generic_2.6.22.9.10_i386.deb ?
<stdin> nox-Hand: you just add the feisty-proposed repository and update "update-manager"
<Linux_Galore> linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb ?
<nox-Hand> stdin: Where do I get the feisty-proposed though?
<stdin> Linux_Galore: then it'd be "linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic"
<nox-Hand> Just change deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted to feisty-proposed?
<stdin> nox-Hand: if you don't know that are you sure you should be running a development bersion
<nox-Hand> Or
<stdin> s/bersion/version
<nox-Hand> stdin: Probably not, but I shall undoubtedly be able to nonetheless =D
<stdin> nox-Hand: copy the normal line and paste it in under it, then change "feisty" to "feisty-proposed"
<nox-Hand> Okay
<nox-Hand> stdin: What about feisty-updates? feisty-proposed-updates?
<stdin> no
<stdin> just that one line
<Linux_Galore> : Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb
<Linux_Galore> grr
<Linux_Galore> its sitting in the apt archive
<stdin> Linux_Galore:  "linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic" not "linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb"
<Linux_Galore> aah
<Linux_Galore> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb
<Linux_Galore> nope
<nox-Hand> stdin: had 11 updates in update-mananger -d
<stdin> Linux_Galore: listen, it's "linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic" not with the .deb
<nox-Hand> No dist.upgrade mentioned
<stdin> that's what the instructions say, you can just run "sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list" if you want
<Linux_Galore> stdin: thanks, now to reboot, been years since Ive done this
<humbol1> Concerning kernel recompilation: In debian/config/i386 there are sever config files for subarchs. How can I best create a config file for subarch crusoe or crusoe-lowlatency?
<humbol1> Is there a way to automatically create such a config file without thouching it by hand?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: well the machines back up thanks
<Linux_Galore> stupid kernel corruption
<stdin> :)
<Linux_Galore> goto reload my nvidia stuff now for some reason the kernel cant see it
<humbol1> can anybody help me with creating creating an additional config file for subarch crusoe
<humbol1> The proper way I mean
<Linux_Galore> might just stick with the nv driver as I dont play games
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: Could you instead stick with nouveau?
<RAOF> !nouveau | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Heh ;)
<bballizlife> hello
<Linux_Galore> RAOF: the nouveau driver from what Ive read doent work with a GF4 setup
<Linux_Galore> doesnt*
<bballizlife> i tried tribe3 live CD and this was ok. yesterday i tried tribe4 and the live CD can't boot : "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Im finding the batch of updates I did for tribe 4 have way more breakage
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: Maybe.  You'll never know unless you try :)
<bballizlife> i checked that the checksum is ok before i burned the .iso
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: I think it works pretty much down as low as TNT2, though.
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: They'd love some testing from the older cards :)
<Linux_Galore> RAOF: is it on the repo for Gutsy ?
<bballizlife> do i have to report a bug ?
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: Follow the dogfood link in nouveau.
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<Linux_Galore> aaah another repo to add
<RAOF> Yes.  They can't be in offcical gutsy, 'cause they'll break other drivers.
<Linux_Galore> RAOF: think I will skip it I have enough breakage to deal with right now
<Linux_Galore> just had my kernel image do a flaming homer
<RAOF> Linux_Galore: Fair enough.  Just remember, there's an xrandr-1.2 branch there, for multihead goodness :)
<Linux_Galore> RAOF: I think its a great project, might resurect another machine and try it
<RAOF> I'll also package some of the reverse-engineering tools into that PPA, if you don't want to test the actual drivers.
<RAOF> Keep an eye on it :)
<Linux_Galore> right now I have to figure out why glib keeps making openoffice crash
<humbol1> is there a special lowlatency feisty git tree?
<humbol1> When I want to recompile the lowlatency kernel flavour form ubuntu-feisty.git, it seems like debian/config/i386/config.lowlatency is missing.
<humbol1> I know feisty is not ubuntu+1 but ...
<stdin> humbol1: all the trees are listed in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/
<stdin> * http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<humbol1> Does not show a special lowlatency tree, that's why I am asking and wondering what is wrong.
<humbol1> The lowlatency stuff is from ubuntu-studio but they are part of the normal repositories.
<Toma-> i gave you an answer in #ubuntustudio
<Toma-> the config file is in a special location
<Toma-> linking it to where its needs to be is a good idea
<Toma-> !find linux-rt
<ubotu> Found: linux-rt
<Toma-> !info linux-rt
<ubotu> linux-rt: Complete Linux kernel on realtime kernel. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.22.9.10 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Pierre> gah!
<Pierre> two days I was trying to test gusty 4 and thought my new 8600 did not work. What did not work was my dvdrw drive, burn out :P
<Pierre> it simply stops to read correctly when it gets warm
<RadiantFire> thats kind of odd
<Pierre> yeah, but annoying enough, I was suspicious when I saw that the install worked once or two and checked the logs, many io errors.
<Pierre> plugged another drive and everything works, install running now :)
<Do``> could someone help me find out why the new rhythmbox version fails to show up in my repositories? 0.11.1 should be available but apt-get doesnt really shows me newer version being available then 0.10.0
<IdleOne> Do``, what does apt-cache policy rhythmbox show you?
<Do``> Installed: 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 / Candidate: 0.10.0-0ubuntu2
<IdleOne> can someone help me figure out why my clock is losing about 1 hour/day for the past few days?
<Do``> the battery in your motherboard needs replacement :)
<IdleOne> :P
<Do``> is that enough information from the policy output?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> what repo are you using? I mean the country code?
<Do``> http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com
<Do``> someone over #rhythmbox on irc.gimp.net said 7.10 should have 0.11.1 in the repo, his gusty has it too
<IdleOne> Do``, try editing /etc/apt/sources.list and using http://archive.ubuntu.com remove all the hu then save changes and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Do``> which type do i need to remove the hu. from? main universe restricted or multiverse?
<IdleOne> all
<Do``> alright
<Do``> didnt help
<Do``> the only upgrade it found was wine 0.9.42 -> 0.9.43
<IdleOne> that is strange
<Do``> very
<Do``> it still shows 0.10.0 as the candidate as well as the installed version
<Do``> is there any other way i can just simply download the .deb file and install it?
<Pierre> Do``: little check, have you ran a apt-get update after the sources modication?
<Do``> twice :)
<Pierre> :)
<IdleOne> Do``, you can get the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Do``> hm. i'll try googling the correct url for it then
<IdleOne> Do``, that is the correct url
<Do``> that page doesn't load
<IdleOne> lemme try
<Do``> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at packages.ubuntu.com.
<IdleOne> that page may be down at the momment
<IdleOne> they might be uploading new packages/ making changes to the page
<IdleOne> give it a little time
<Do``> alright
<Do``> thanks for all the help :) i'll check back in an hour
<Do``> hm, found a direct link to it
<Do``> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rhythmbox/rhythmbox_0.11.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb <- this one
<Do``> but i cant install it because 'error: dependency not satisfiable libart-2.0-2'
<IdleOne> yup thats the one
<Do``> which i cant install because there's no package called like that
<IdleOne> libart-2.0-2 or libart-2.0-dev
<Do``> libart-2.0-dev installed, but the error message remains the same
<Do``> E: Couldn't find package libart-2.0 / E: Couldn't find package libart-2
<IdleOne> Do``, have you used any third party installers like Automatirx on your system?
<ohad> hi, need help with wireless + and suspend - running feisty 2.6.22-9 generic - thinkpad x61s. it works but being flaky. ideas how to fix wireless first?
<Do``> IdleOne: none
<IdleOne> Do``, the package is called libart-2.0-2
<Do``> i still cant install it..
<IdleOne> sorry Do`` I dont understand why. best I can tell you is to keep explaining your issue and someone will be able to help you at some point
<Do``> after having installed the -dev version
<Do``> now when i type it says it's already installed
<Do``> libart-2.0-2 is already the newest version.
<Do``> however the error message is the same..
<ohad> anyone?
<jeroenvrp> sometimes when I play a video in vlcplayer, X crashes
<hylje> chances are X logs can help
<Linux_Galore> jeroenvrp: use mplayer
<Linux_Galore> I watch video files all the time and I have yet to use vlc
<yellow_chicken> what's with the tribes 3 and 4?
<jeroenvrp> Linux_Galore: when I compile mplayer from svn, it gives the same crash
<jeroenvrp> si I suppose it's an x-problem
<jeroenvrp> and under feisty it gives no crash
<jeroenvrp> so it must be a gutsy problem also
<jeroenvrp> oh well I will report a bug
<IdleOne> yellow_chicken, what do you mean?
<yellow_chicken> when don;t they call them alpha 3 and 4 anymore? IdleOne
<IdleOne> yellow_chicken, I am guessing that Gutsy GIBBONS live in tribes
<hylje> feisty fawn had herds
<yellow_chicken> ok
<jeroenvrp> Bug #131995
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131995 in xorg "playing a video in various players crashes X or KDE in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131995
<theverant> what's the easiest way to share folders via Samba?
<finalbeta> theverant: right click, share folder.
<theverant> I tried right clicking and adding a SMB share that way - but I can't even see this system on the network, it's not showing up in the workgroup to which I assigned it
<finalbeta> then go to it's IP.
<theverant> duh.  I should have thought of that
<theverant> "Could not connect to host
<theverant> I had no problems with this in Kubuntu feisty... :|  But I'm gnew to gnome so it's a bit of a learning curve
<finalbeta> no idea... Check that samba is running, can you ping? is the host firewalled?
<theverant> I didn't firewall it... I wonder if something was installed automatically?
<theverant> yeah I can ping my desktop from the laptop
<finalbeta> is samba running?
<theverant> ... I think so... it's installed.  How can I check if it's up?
<finalbeta> if you used firestarter, you need to add 139
<finalbeta> /etc/init.d/samba start
<theverant> I don't know what firestarter is, so...I don't think I used it
<theverant> samba is definitely running now... but still the desktop isn't showing up on the network
<theverant> trying the IP just gives me a timeout
<theverant> firestarter isn't installed
<bderrly> hey, is the "splash" option in grub default with feisty/gutsy? if so, why does my config not specify a splash image to use and yet has the splash option enabled for every kernel?
<bderrly> my box will not boot with the splash option enabled and i'm not sure if it is because there isn't a splash file specified in menu.lst or because of my nvidia 8800 not getting along with the splash screen
<Pierre> the later is true
<Pierre> besides that getting the 8x serie up and working is a real pain.
<bderrly> yes it was/is, but i've got it working fine with X, just not grub
<Pierre> ah?
<Pierre> I have a 8600 and I'm about to throw it through the window...
<bderrly> if i remove the splash option it boots to gdm and the system is completely usable (compiz/beryl don't work so well though)
<Pierre> "nv" works not nvidia binaries (true acc.)
<bderrly> i'm using nvidia driver
<Pierre> which version do you use?
<bderrly> Version: 1.0.9755+2.6.22.2-9.7
<bderrly> nvidia-glx-new package
<Pierre> from ubuntu repository?
<bderrly> yep
<Pierre> let me try, did not use this one until now
<Pierre> but latest from nvidia does not work and default nvidia neither
<bderrly> hmm
<c01100011> hendrick.kaju.pri is down is there another repo for screenlets ?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/131446
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=465658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131446 in deskbar-applet "[gutsy] Deskbar results appears in a window" [Low,Won't fix] 
<ubotu> Gnome bug 465658 in general "The in-panel field is gone in new releases" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] 
<DanaG> Wow, who in their right mind would make such a change to ruin an already wonderful applet?
<DanaG> s/an already/a/
<nemik> does anyone using tribe 4 have the gnome-keyring-manager not work at all? as in it won't remember anything, ever?
<dick-richardson> kpowersave's idea of powersave mode is maxing my cpu :P
<hylje> you likely have some processes eating it
<DanaG> Argh, deskbar-applet is severely useless now.
<Pici> DanaG: I agree
<Pici> I miss my textbox-on-the-panel
<DanaG> I've always used button-with-dropdown.
<DanaG> But now, it can no longer validly be called "deskbar" at all!
<Pici> Its just a button now.
<DanaG> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/deskbar-applet/
<DanaG> You can install the old version.
<DanaG> I just did that ... much better.
<fluffysheep> the devs didn't include the drop-down UI because focusing the drop-down required some ugly hacks
<fluffysheep> but still ... they've made it far too complicated now
<DanaG> It seemed to work just fine before for me.
<Pici> What about the on-panel textbox?
<fluffysheep> also gone
<Pici> er, nevermind, I reread what you said
<DanaG> Fine, even if it must be a window, the least they could do is make the window as usable as the dropdown was.
<DanaG> I mean, try this: alt-f3.  escape.
<DanaG> Or alt-f3 twice.
<fluffysheep> latest svn is a bit better now
<fluffysheep> after opening an action the window closes by default
<Pici> Maybe I'm not using it properly, but what is the second pane in the window for?
<fluffysheep> that's when there are multiple actions which you can execute on one search result
<mattik> Hello Where can I find right instructions to install compiz-fusion with ati drivers for KDE4? I found only gnome instructions.
<DanaG> argh, gcc, gij, and g++ never seem to have changelogs.
<fluffysheep> but not all search results have multiple actions, eg executing a program requires one click in the left pane, but web history items have two actions
<fluffysheep> opening them or copying url to clipboard
<Pici> fluffysheep: Ah, that makes sense.
<Pici> But from a UI perspective, its alot of potentially wasted space.
<fluffysheep> yep, I already provided the GSoC student responsible for this with that same feedback: http://www.k-d-w.org/node/23#comment-23
<fluffysheep> in the hope deskbar gets more usable by the gutsy release
<DanaG> k-d-w  is a really obscure domain name.
<fluffysheep> DanaG: changelog @ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-August/006272.html
<ryan_> So where is running Ubuntu Gutsy? How stable is the latest release? Gona install it on my laptop. Current release of Kubuntu acts kinda weird. Hoping new one is better
<ryan_> heard gma 950 works right away
<ryan_> is the current release good enought to use on a regular basis yet?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I heard somebody say that Kubuntu changed from purple in Feisty to blue in Gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: what? it never was purple..
<DanaG> I kinda' like purple; I wish there were some nice purple Gnome themes.
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: i'm running it and its pretty stable
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: i'm sure your results will vary
<ryan_> I had alot of co workers telling me to give KDE a try and I do like some of the apps but im not sure i like it better then gnome lol
<DanaG> I can't get used to KDE -- it just feels bulky to me, at times.
<DanaG> Note that bulky != bloaty!
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: gnome feels to slim for me
<nosrednaekim> note that slim != fast !
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<DanaG> One main thing: I'd want my KDE panel to look as nice as my Gnome panel -- or at least, I'd want the better system-monitor applets from Gnome.
<ryan_> Also it seems like they are trying to mimick the whole start menu from windows. Sure thats great for newbies but ///
<nosrednaekim> I think they all work in KDE
<DanaG> They're panel applets.
<DanaG> Thus bound to gnome-panel.
<nosrednaekim> and you can make KDE look like whatever
<DanaG> Try matching the gnome System Monitor applet.
<ryan_> yea i do miss that
<ryan_> very simple but useful
<DanaG> And the slightly-more-complicated "hardware monitor" applet that let you have separate lines for each CPU, for example.
<ryan_> Everyone Said that Amarok or whatever is the best audio player but i dont think its any better then rythmbox
<ryan_> maybe i havent used it enough yet
<d4rkmonkey> I like Amarok so much better actually
<d4rkmonkey> if I don't use Amarok I use banshee.
<DanaG> I use Amarok due to it having folder-tree views.
<d4rkmonkey> I use Amarok due to it being superior.
<ryan_> Im downloading 7.10 right now.. I actually grabbed the Kubuntu install so we will see how that goes
<ryan_> 53% done @55kbs taking forever
<nosrednaekim> yeah amarok just blows away everything else
<nosrednaekim> including anything on windows
<ryan_> just outta curiosity what is good in it? I havent used it very much as i just started using kde
<d4rkmonkey> ryan_, I'm still using gnome and amarok.
<d4rkmonkey> it looks nicer
<ryan_> ahh
<ryan_> lol
<d4rkmonkey> has lyric search
<d4rkmonkey> has like insta-wikipedia thing
<d4rkmonkey> has a bunch of information on the song too I think
<d4rkmonkey> and just overall better
<d4rkmonkey> theres probably a bunch of other features there that I don't really notice
<ryan_> ill try it more once i do a clean install of gutsy
<DanaG> Aargh, fsck.vfat truncated critical files in my Firefox profile.  Now my bookmarks are ALLL GONE!
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: the features are endless..
<ryan_> cool
<nosrednaekim> anyway.. i'm realy happy because gutsy fixed my wireless
<ryan_> yea. Was it not working before
<nosrednaekim> atheros AR5005G, if anyone else has this thing..try gutsy
<d4rkmonkey> why are you doing a clean install of gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> I had to use ndiswrapper b4
<ryan_> luckily enough my new laptop everything just worked with feisty. I did have to fix my video driver
<DanaG> Oh, and the "jump to specific bug" on Launchpad is missing.
<nosrednaekim> ryan_: what video card?
<ryan_> Im doing a clean install because this Kubuntu 7.04 install is acting crazy
<ryan_> Intel GMA 950
<ryan_> integrated
<d4rkmonkey> I had like intel something 965
<d4rkmonkey> I think it was GM 965
<d4rkmonkey> it was painful to set up.
<DanaG> Now how can I make a quicksearch for specific bugs?
<nosrednaekim> 950? I thought those things had excellent support!
<ryan_> lol.. Yea mine was too. Supposably in Gutsy its supported or so they say
<ryan_> we will see later
<d4rkmonkey> well, mine is supported better in Gutsy, live CDs still don't work though I think
<ryan_> My wireless works fine at least on the new laptop. It has to use restricted driver or whatever but at least it has just worked no issues. Knocks on wood
<nemik> nothing mounts on gutsy for me. my media card usb reader doesn't get read at all and i can't even tell where on /dev it gets put
<ryan_> Thats not good. What machine you on nemik ?
<nemik> an ibm thinkpad t61
<nemik> err lenovo
<nemik> you don't have that issue?
<ryan_> To be honest im waiting for my download to complete. But I have been talking a few others and I haven't heard that issue come up
<ryan_> So now im curious if thats with all or just certain machines
<nemik> yea me too
<ryan_> Cause on Feisty my memory card reader works great on my laptop. Hope it will in Gutsy.
<ryan_> Ill report back in a few hrs hopefully
<ryan_> Hey nemik. Just curious are you running Kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/48806
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48806 in sysvinit "vfat filesystems checked by fsck" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<nosredna> indeed, thats been bugging me as my windows is installed on fat32
<nosredna> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nosredna> lol.... I love that
<DanaG> bug 0
<DanaG> nope.
<nemik> ryan_: ubuntu
<ryan_> When i go to add/remove programs in Kubuntu it says Error -KDE su returned with an error"  all i can do is click ok
<nosredna> ryan_: this is gutsy?
<ryan_> nope feisty. Im downloading gutsy now hoping it solves a few issues i have in current os
<nosredna> ryan_: hmm, how about running from the command line "kdesu adept_manager"?
<ryan_> tried that.. Returns with an error too
<nemik> hmm udevmonitor reports nothing when inserting/removing usb key
<nemik> not liking gutsy for these things but it's the only thing that will even boot and start X on this laptop
<ryan_> I had a few other quirks with stuff just not opening etc. So I was gona re-install Ubuntu "Gnome" since everything worked under that. I figured since im gona do aa reinstall i mise well try out Gutsy first
<ryan_> if it runs fine I will just continue to use it, Otherwise i will be reinstall Feisty
<nemik> reinstall feisty. there is no point in using gutsy if feisty works for you. unless of course you want to help out with development effors
<nemik> s/effors/efforts
<fluffysheep> nemik: tried dmesg | tail ?
<ryan_> Yea that plus I heard my graphics card works under Gutsy.
<nemik> fluffysheep: yea, nothing. tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<nemik> oh crap it does work. but on only 1 of the 3 usb ports :/
<nemik> the other 2 on the other side of the laptop don't even seem to be detected or doing anything.
<nosredna> nemik: do these ports work in fiesty?
<nemik> nosredna: no clue. i can't even try feisty on this laptop to see. it fails hard on it
<fluffysheep> nemik: you might want to check system logs of startup to see whether the usb controller gets detected
<fluffysheep> ubuntu has a nice system log tool under adminstration btw
<nosredna> nemik: my computer has one of those ports I think there is no power going to it or something.
<nemik> lspci reports intel usb controller 82801h, 5 of them even
<c01100011> hendrick.kaju.pri is down is there another repo for screenlets ?
<DanaG> Ack, Firefox's addons manager broke.
<DanaG> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed                         Location: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul                     Line Number 2, Column 1:            ^
<DanaG> (replaced line breaks with lots of spaces)
<DanaG> And the same for the download manager.
<DanaG> WTF?  All my animations preferences have been reset AGAIN!~
<DanaG> Why does this keep happening?  Every time the defaults are changed, my settings get changed -- even though I have not left them at default!
<DanaG> That's just bad manners.
<DanaG> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAargh/
<nemik> fluffysheep: ok nevermind. reboot fixed it all. no clue what happened to usb's before that but seem to be fine now
<DanaG> Oh great, ANOTHER thing it reset:
<DanaG> I had it set to cube, but now it's using wall.
<tatters> u needed to set hoeizontal virtual  size to 4 to get cube back
<DanaG> Oh, and it disabled wobbly, too.
<DanaG> No, it's using 4x2 wall.
<ccooke> DanaG: That's default - what *didn't* it reset, out of interest?
<ccooke> desktop size, I guess
<DanaG> I can't find anything.
<DanaG> And cube is now like molasses.
<mattik> using ubuntu gutsy with beryl. How I get back window minimizing and closing panel?
<ccooke> mattik: you shouldn't be using beryl - it's merged with compiz now
<ccooke> mattik: also... do you mean the window decorations? the close button on each window?
<tatters> Since upgrading to gutsy ny tv card and usb cam failt to work with some apps  I read Nvidia don't support DGA anymore and I have to use -nodga switch is there fic for this in pipeline or do I need to install older drivers?
<mattik> I cannoy use compiz with fglrx. I got errors compiz-real crashed
<mattik> I' cannot use radeon too. it's not supported
<mattik> my card is xpress 200
<mattik> xpress 1150
<DanaG> Also, fading windows is on, too.
<DanaG> So it conflicts visually with animations.
<mattik> cooke: I mean toolbar where is buttons close and minimize
<mattik> I only tried will I get black screen in logout as feisty
<DanaG> Hmm, the new 3D animations actually come off the side of the cube.
<DanaG> Cool.
<hylje> :o ?
<DanaG> And what's with the missing splash and cap images?
<fluffysheep> DanaG: moved to seperate plugins
<DanaG> I mean, the IMAGES are missing.
<DanaG> (where's italics when you need them?)
<DanaG> Plus, it's using relative paths.
<DanaG> Oh, I wonder where r818x went....
<DanaG> (not that I have much use for it... it doesn't support WPA, and I have other cards, and my laptop has built-in anyway.)
<Instabin> Humm if you have tribe 3 will it auto update to tribe 4?
<Instabin> Also what are the ups and downs to using the 64 bit version?
<jrib> Instabin: running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' will bring you up to date
<jrib> Instabin: ups: 64bit downs: some stuff isn't available (no 64bit flash, no 64bit java plugin for your browser) so it takes some extra work tog et them
<Instabin> It cant run the 32bit versions?
<pvandewyngaerde> there are some worarounds
<pvandewyngaerde> workarounds
<ryan_> Well I installed Gutsy. Everything seemed to work good.. audio,ethernet,resolution for my laptop lcd.. Crappy thing is my intel integrated wireless which works in Feisty doesn't work in Gutsy
<ryan_> shows up and I can see networks. When I select a network it just trys to connect for about 30 secs then always fails
<chasetoys> can someone help me getting dual head video card (nvidia geforce 7950) to display output on my second lcd (dvi).... on ubuntu 7.04??  i have already downloaded latest nvidia drivers from nvidia's site, and tried to auto-detect the monitor from the nvidia-settings app.... any other ideas?
<Instabin> Does the tribe 4 support the intel/realtek hd audio?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-04
<krijali> I'll send this question out again to see if anyone would like to take a crack at it. I was told to come here to ask a prevu related question although I'm running Hardy (on PPC arch - so yeah it's strictly unofficial, but yeah). When I attempt to run 'sudo -E prevu-init' I get an error back (after a few lines) saying the following: "Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/prevu/builds/8156/. mount -t proc proc /proc (then ) pbuilder:
<krijali> debootstrap failed
<Hobbsee> krijali: ask jdong - he wrote it.
<Hobbsee> !info prevu
<ubottu> prevu (source: prevu): an Automatic backporter script. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.4.6-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Hobbsee> it does exist in the repos.  wow.
<krijali> will do, thank you! - or atleast I'll submit it as a possible bug
<Quentusrex> Hello
<Quentusrex> How can I find out if Ibex will include the new Intel graphics 2.4.0 driver?
<kallu> 30 min back intrepid updated + upgraded .. kdm and kde are not working .. any suggestions
<RAOF> kallu: Not without any sort of information, no.
<RAOF> !doesntwork | kallu
<ubottu> kallu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RAOF> Also, /var/log/Xorg.0.log might be interesting.  But that'll depend on your previous answers :)
<kallu> kdm not starting(getting busy mouse) .. if used gdm and trying to start kde .. not even kde splash is appearing
<skreechmiester> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Raas|wtf> im a windows user...
<Raas|wtf> looking at kubuntu, any recommendations for/against?
<bazhang> Raas|wtf, please change your nick: /nick <newnickname>
<bazhang> Raas|wtf, this is not a chat channel; you can read reviews of kubuntu ubuntu etc linked at www.distrowatch.com
<Raas|wtf> change my nick? wtf
<kallu> today's kde(4.1) update breaks the system .. no kde application is starting
<exco> aloah
<havocstorm> >	Hey, have you guys seen the intrepid ibex mockups?
<havocstorm> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-2-93584910
<SwedeMike> looking at <http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_x4500hd&num=2> it seems xorg 7.4/mesa7.1/xf86-video-intel 2.4.0 is needed to drive a centrino 2 machine (thinking of the lenovo x200). Does anyone know if these will make it into 8.10 ?
<SwedeMike> or, rather, I'm interesting in what alpha/beta version they might be included
<BUGabundo> what's up with /libwbclient0_2%3a3.2.0-4ubuntu3_amd64.deb  and likewise?
<Hobbsee> it exists?
<Hobbsee> and why are you posting the same thing in multiple channels?
<BUGabundo> sorry Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> not every one is in the same #s
<BUGabundo> I've been hit by that prob for a few days now
<Hobbsee> no, they aren't but you're effectively asking 2+ different people to give you the same answer, which is a waste of effort.
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: see private IM
<BUGabundo> for more detail
<cyphase> is anyone running intrepid in a VM?
<_ZeuZ_> Hi, whenever I try to get my laptop display brightness down, I get the following output: No output has backlight property
<BUGabundo> _ZeuZ_: I guess you are one for the schema problem
<BUGabundo> on gconf-editor
<_ZeuZ_> BUGabundo, so I can manage to fix it from gconf-editor?
<BUGabundo> I don't know
<BUGabundo> I'm still waiting for my power schema to get fix too
<_ZeuZ_> lol, I guess I can manage to fix it importing the Debian package, as with it it works
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> if you do, let me know
<BUGabundo> do you have a LP bug for it?
<_ZeuZ_> not yet...
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can find mine
<_ZeuZ_> still I'm trying to find another configuration editor, as the problem with editing schemes seems to be from gconf-editor
<BUGabundo> _ZeuZ_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/242665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242665 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager wont keep the state ( This key as no schema )" [Undecided,New]
<_ZeuZ_> My problem is that gconf doesn't allow me to edit the configuration schemes
<lukehasnoname> now running no-internet upgrade from Hardy to Alpha 2
<lukehasnoname> er alpha3
<Pici> good luck
<lukehasnoname> thanks
<exco> is the ati restricted driver (fglrx) already working with Xserver 8.4?
<Pici> Not on my system, it still complains about dri2.
<exco> thanks - I thought I had something wrong because there are so little complaints about it on ubuntuforums
<lukehasnoname> soooooo, trying to boot intrepid, my computer started beeping OBNOXIOUSLY LOUDLY and the whole office looked over at me
<Pici> Mine made screetching noises.
<lukehasnoname> basically ya
<Hobbsee> blacklist the pc speaker.
<lukehasnoname> how
<Pici> its snd_pcsp iirc.
<Hobbsee> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah, that sounds right
<lukehasnoname> I don't know how to edit that withour booting the OS (I don't have a live disc, and I'm at work so I don't want that to happen again
<lukehasnoname> I might just wait til lunch and take it somewhere
<oxigen> install it in the elevator
<Hobbsee> recovery mode?
<lukehasnoname> I don't know if it will beep in recovery mode... I don't want to deal with that again
<lukehasnoname> seriously I was fumbling to pull out the battery on my laptop to stop that noice
<lukehasnoname> noise
<oxigen> tell them that's just a part of the installing process
<Pici> Its a sound test ;P
<Pici> If its a laptop, take it out of the office for a few minutes
<oxigen> yes, on the street, do you have wifi?
<lukehasnoname> there is no wifi at this complex
<lukehasnoname> and I technically have work to do...
<lukehasnoname> heh
<oxigen> ok, then use some long cable
<exco> or just tell everyone else to leave
<lukehasnoname> meh, I'll wait.
<lukehasnoname> anyway, I can't wait for Intrepid
<lukehasnoname> It might be on the wiki, but are there any goals set for a less buggy compiz experience?
<Pici> lukehasnoname: I dont see it on a quick glance, but check here: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<Exilant> Any errors today or is it a good time to dist-upgrade?
<kallu> Exilant, there are some problems with kde 4.1
<AlmightyCthulhu> Kdesu crashes, Adept crashes no matter what
<AlmightyCthulhu> and restricted driver manager doesn't work at all
<Exilant> ok, almost never use those anyway
<AlmightyCthulhu> hah, finally
<AlmightyCthulhu> update that kills off the pc speaker module
<Exilant> nice :)
 * AlmightyCthulhu has always hated the metapackages for desktops idea
<lukehasnoname> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<AlmightyCthulhu> there should be no need for a separate Kubuntu or Xubuntu really, just sections where you can remove or install packages for each desktop
<AlmightyCthulhu> as it is, you really have no choice of what is on the system
<Exilant> yes
<AlmightyCthulhu> just a one size fits all image you better hope you have a fast net connection with which to fix
<Exilant> well, you could remove the metapackages
<LSD|Ninja> AlmightyCthulhu: If you want choice, run something else
<Exilant> but that + updates->disaster
<AlmightyCthulhu> removing the metapackage doesn't help things
<AlmightyCthulhu> and it brings in all kinds of dependency nightmares
<Exilant> yeah
<AlmightyCthulhu> I always thought it was this gross/horrible hack
<AlmightyCthulhu> to make the Live CD defaults work
<Exilant> yes
<AlmightyCthulhu> I have yet to see another system tell you that removing Firefox/Gecko will uninstall half your system
<Exilant> i'd like to deinstall OOo for example, but it being in kubuntu-desktop makes that just to maintenance-intensive
<Exilant> What is the satus of ati drivers in ibex or in general? is the opensource ati/radeon to be preferred, or the fglrx?
<fde> Exilant: I'm fairly sure fglrx still doesn't support xserver 1.5 which is what ibex is using, so your choices are radeon or radeonhd
<Exilant> ah, ok thanks
<Exilant> is there any new way of setting up radeon or is it the same xorg.conf stuff as before?
<fde> Exilant: same
<Exilant> ok, thank you
<cypherdelic> Third party repos are quite more faster available than i remember in the past ubuntu releases. I firstly updated from hardy to intrepid with only the ubuntu repositories. Now i found 60% of my third partys available in alpha 3 already, damn. Flash-Mozilla works, even if it needed some manual "nspluginwrapper -u *"'s because the script tries nspluginwrapper -n" (what may '-n' be? XD, but thats a third party problem) its quite stable at
<cypherdelic> the moment, just some uncritical things are broken
<cypherdelic> hm mouse scroll doesnt work in brightness screenlet
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: it was working for me
<BUGabundo_work> let me check when I get upstairs
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: you are right! it stop working in the last few days
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: do you have a LP ticket for it yet?
<cypherdelic> no could you please take it, i will second it
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<cypherdelic> im currently in a gimp session :D
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: do you have any idea of the package?!?!
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: I'm trying to complete bug #200974 but it misses the package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200974 in gnome-power-manager "Power Manager Brightness Applet 2.21.92 bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200974
<cypherdelic> i dont know either if my package is a ubuntu one, thats why, too
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: please subscribe to it, and fill with your details
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: bug #200974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200974 in gnome-power-manager "Power Manager Brightness Applet bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200974
<cypherdelic> click on +?? i was talking about mouse scroll in "screenlets"!-Brightness-applet, but that one should be similar the the gnome-keybinding issues
<BUGabundo_work> me too
<BUGabundo_work> I just re-used a similar ticket
<BUGabundo_work> please read my comment
<cypherdelic> where is this applet lol
<BUGabundo_work> you can open/exampd it and see a + and a - minus
<cypherdelic> command not found
<BUGabundo_work> hu,??
<cypherdelic> can you please describe where i have to look for brightness in gnome-power-manager
<cypherdelic> that is your bugfile package name
<cypherdelic> i regulate brightness with my lcd panel osd ;))
<BUGabundo_work> I think its gnome-power-manager
<BUGabundo_work> I do it via keyboard
<BUGabundo_work>  on my laptop
<BUGabundo_work> and with the mouse scroll over that applet
<cypherdelic> if i need software brightness, that i use nvidia-settings, quite more comfortable than + - alpha and thats it
<cypherdelic> the screelets applet yes
<cypherdelic> but thats a bug in screenlets applet
<BUGabundo_work> what is screenlets !?!?!?
<cypherdelic> do you have a screenlets-intrepid version repo??
<BUGabundo_work> I just have an applet on the top bar
<cypherdelic> i dont have, so im glad it dont f*** up any other thing :D
<cypherdelic> find out the name of that applet
<BUGabundo_work> Power Manager Brightness Applet 2.23.1
<BUGabundo_work> as I mention on my LP comment
<cypherdelic> hmm
<cypherdelic> oh i might have an idea what do you mean
<cypherdelic> that one in gnome-panel?
<BUGabundo_work> I would install screenlets (just saw them on synaptic)
<BUGabundo_work> but I'm being affected by a dependcy problem on samba
<cypherdelic> hm intrepid
<cypherdelic> im confused about my package status
<BUGabundo_work> and can't install or remove ANYTHING
<BUGabundo_work> why?
<cypherdelic> sudo dpkg remove --force
<cypherdelic> man dkpg
<BUGabundo_work> --force aint working either
<cypherdelic> its "sud dpkg samba --purge --force-all" i take no guarantee
<cypherdelic> and then install it via synaptic again
<cypherdelic> may i can concentrate on gimp please, call center workers got a helper-syndrome
<BUGabundo_work> let me try again
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> bye bye
<cypherdelic> so im back smart sharpening pluzgin takes ugly long
<cypherdelic> even on a high end processor
<cypherdelic> BUGabundo does those samba force purge worked
<cypherdelic> ?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> it cleared a bit
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> but still in a dependicy hell hole
<cypherdelic> hmm
<BUGabundo> cypherdelic: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/34115/
<lukehasnoname> so in recovery mode I was able to boot into root console without any passowrd
<BUGabundo> good for you lukehasnoname
<lukehasnoname> I mean,
<BUGabundo> I always put a pass on my root user so that doesn't happen
<lukehasnoname> is that supposed to happen?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> its a RECOVERY console
<lukehasnoname> tru
<BUGabundo> but feel free to do a
<BUGabundo> sudo passwd
<BUGabundo> and set a strong pass on root
<lukehasnoname> right
<BUGabundo> and that won't happen again
<cypherdelic> lukehasnoname: can you quickguide me on how to tdo that?
<cypherdelic> BUGabundo: check your repositories
<BUGabundo> lukehasnoname:  sudo passwd
<cypherdelic> loooooool
<BUGabundo> cypherdelic: why? they look fine and I already did an apt-get clean
<cypherdelic> BUgabundooh weill dist-upgrade
<cypherdelic> why did ya doo that
<cypherdelic> its alpha 3 X)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I'm here even before alpha 1
<cypherdelic> thats a bad thing
<BUGabundo> trying to get my wifi to work
<BUGabundo> no luck until now
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: matir@matir.pt
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/230844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230844 in linux "kill switch on with intel wifi 4965" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> wrong copy paste
<lukehasnoname> Did the logout screen change in Intrepid?
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<cypherdelic> and confuzius says to me "what do i say to you?"
<BUGabundo_work> went to the upstream BASIC logout
<lukehasnoname> boo urns
<BUGabundo_work> but devs are working on it
<cypherdelic> dist-upgrade is of course right
<lukehasnoname> BOO URNS
<lukehasnoname> BUGabundo_work: so it's going to go back to Ubuntu-style as final approaches?
<cypherdelic> <--x=}
<BUGabundo_work> cypherdelic: reboot, so dbus can restart
<cypherdelic> nono i did that at the beginning for some days, i tried again, nothing to install ;) mine is fine :D
<BUGabundo_work> lukehasnoname: I'll have to check my mailinglist archuive...
<lukehasnoname> what mailing list?
<BUGabundo_work> but since kmail won't start, I'm going to take longer to get that info for you
<lukehasnoname> *which one
<BUGabundo_work> desktop if not mistaken
<BUGabundo_work> lukehasnoname: can't find it nowhere lol
<lukehasnoname> it's cool
<cypherdelic> cypher@HackFleisch:~$ /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/gnome-login-sound
<cypherdelic> (gnome-login-sound:29807): Gnome-WARNING **: error caching sample <-1>!
<cypherdelic> can somebody approof?
<lukehasnoname> Is there a way to blacklist updates to certain packages permanently?
<lukehasnoname> like evolution-*, linux-image-*, etc., where it will never ask me to do such updates again
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> you can pin back
<BUGabundo_work> or force a certain version on synaptic
<lukehasnoname> might be what I want
<BUGabundo_work> let me see were you put that for apt to pin back
<lukehasnoname> I don't want a new kernel every few days, and I don't want to waste bandwidth on updates I don't need
<BUGabundo_work> bingo
<BUGabundo_work> lukehasnoname: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50un....
<cypherdelic> Does anyone know how do I load nvidia-settings -l before xserver to make it rendered with antialiasing
<lukehasnoname> Anyone else getting the alternate install hanging at 6%
<lukehasnoname> nvmd it just sat on 6% for a while then jumped to 29%
<tanath> anyone know why mouse scrolling broke?
<tanath> worked fine on hardy, but after upgrade my mouse stopped working right. now it scrolls horizontally if available, but not vertically
<tanath> unless my mouse cursor is over the scroll bar
<BUGabundo_work> tanath: my touchpad didn't scroll either for a few days
<BUGabundo_work> but today its woking again
<tanath> hm. you update today?
<BUGabundo_work> mouse scroll was working fine the all time
<BUGabundo_work> the regular updates.. yes
<tanath> well i when i upgraded, my thumb buttons stopped working. then when that got fixed, the scroll wheel stopped working
<lukehasnoname> so after my upgrade from hardy sucked, I just did a fresh install
<lukehasnoname> no internet, so kinda sucks, but so far it seem stable enough
<BUGabundo_work> lukehasnoname: I guess I'll have to do a clean install by the time beta comes out
<BUGabundo_work> I only hope I manage to get my wifi working until then
<clusty> hey
<clusty> is there something funny going on with compiz?
<clusty> the transparencies are all screwy
<crdlb> "screwy"?
<clusty> as if i had no 3d accel
<clusty> normally one seens the window behibnd the terminal
<clusty> now i always see the desktop
<crdlb> that's your definition of "screwy" ?
<crdlb> that happens when you open gnome-terminal while no compositing manager is running
<crdlb> currently, it cannot switch transparency modes while running
<clusty> ohhh damn.
<clusty> makes sense :D
<clusty> sorry for the noobish bother :D
<crdlb> it's ok; it's very broken :)
<clusty> considering what fixed and what broke i am still not regretting going alpha
<clusty> f-spot finally stopped crashing
<clusty> and close to rock solid suspends
<clusty> but no more keyboard shortcuts with compiz and no more bluetooth mouse :D
<dj_oko> hello
<dj_oko> could anybody tell me will new Ubuntu include PackageKit?
<dj_oko> it seems to be "suggested"
<james_w> dj_oko: it's very likely
<james_w> however the gui tools will not be installed by default
<dj_oko> h
<dj_oko> i see :)
<nemo> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/5156 - this post appears to suggest the patches I need for my CPU will be in 2.6.22
<nemo> is that kernel version a target for "Ibex" ?
<joaopinto> nemo, 2.6.24
<nemo> coool
<lukehasnoname> ?
<lukehasnoname> 2.6.26 is the kernel for 8.10
<nemo> waitasec. yeah. you're right
<nemo> WTH.
<nemo> hm. back to squre one then
<nemo> (hardy is indeed on .24)
<nemo> found correct but
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/235119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235119 in linux "Coretemp outdated / can't show 45nm core temps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> indeed, is outdated in .24 as well
<lukehasnoname> Reinstalling Hardy
<lukehasnoname> man, running an alpha really makes you appreciate the stable release
<kallu> I was unable to download the plasmoids through plasmoid panel .. The wizard is showing the plasmoids available in kde-look.org but unable to install them.
<happytiger>  I cant move my kde4 widgets using nvidia-glx driver but I can if I use standard xorg setting after having run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<happytiger> is there a workaround?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-05
<tanath> whenever i mount something over USB, it appears twice
<tanath> and this camera i'm trying to use isn't working. shows up twice, but says it can't mount it
<tanath> and it's not going away when i unplug it now
<tanath> >.<
<tanath> so now there's 4 media devices in the list, none of which exist
<tanath> hrm, just a nautilus bug. works with dolphin
<virtualroadside> OMG! THINGS BROKED!
<virtualroadside> :p
<virtualroadside> actually, is there a way to download the source package, compile it, and tell it to replace the 'official one' until someone fixes the problem?
<crimsun> apt-get source foo
<virtualroadside> yes
<virtualroadside> i meant actually replace the package though, not just running make install etc, since sometimes it doesn't use the same settings
<crimsun> you can then debuild/pbuilder/sbuild
<virtualroadside> mm
<crimsun> of course you'll need to install devscripts and build-dependencies if you use debuild
 * crdlb wonders which package this is
<virtualroadside> evtouch
<virtualroadside> xorg touchscreen driver
<virtualroadside> i just upgraded to intrepid since you have the new xorg there finally, so i dont have to maintain my own copy :)
<virtualroadside> (input hotplug stuff)
<virtualroadside> i just find it annoying when i install X, and then someone updates the distro's package (not fixing my problem of course), and overwriting the old one -- which doesn't strictly apply in this case, but in cases where its a dependency or something..
<virtualroadside> and by X, i dont mean xorg :p
<crimsun> did you file a bug?
<virtualroadside> i was going to patch it first
<crimsun> or update comments on a bug?
<virtualroadside> then file said bug
<virtualroadside> heh.. wonder why sbuild installed an mta
<crimsun> virtualroadside: because it mails build notifications.
<virtualroadside> ah, makes sense
<skreechmiester> Question from the Penny arcade
<skreechmiester> Is  the issue with Alpha 3 and virtualbox only on the Cd or if I dist-upgrade to intrepid within a virtual box it won't boot any more?
<omghi2u> Hey guise, I have 1 of 2 things. either a stumper you haven't heard before, or something you've heard a million times you're tired of
<gnomefreak> omghi2u: i suggest filing bugs on them
<omghi2u> IBEXa3 seems to work fine in every way possible... except MY LAPTOP KEYBOARD DOESN"T WORK. Works in other ttys, works enough that i can use ctrl+alt+#.. but gdm/gnome doesn't response at all to any way to any buttons. tried changing my keyboard layout etc, im' on a toshiba laptop
<omghi2u> gnomefreak: would be more than happy to, but I always ask first in case I'm just missing something stupid. Nothing I hate more then idiots who file bug reports for simple things they should know beter / figure out
<gnomefreak> omghi2u: file a bug its a gnome issue and you most likely wont find a workaround
<omghi2u> gnomefreak: Will do then :) sorrry, either you've heard that a lot or you're getting tired of the questions :-/
<gnomefreak> there are a bunch of keyboard issues
<omghi2u> I see. new xorg thing or new gnome thing?
<omghi2u> are the new versions of gnome/xorg both in the alpha3?
<gnomefreak> omghi2u: yes
<gnomefreak> they are both beta IIRC
<gnomefreak> yep niether are final releases at this time
<omghi2u> thank you for the information :) i'll pass it on :D
<gnomefreak> np
<skreechmiester> gnomefreak: Sure?
<gnomefreak> skreechmiester: huh?
<skreechmiester> gnomefreak: That happens to me short term in KDE as well
<teethdood> how come firefox greys out whenever I do something disk intensive? (ie extracting some files)
<teethdood> whatever happened to multitasking
<skreechmiester> firefox is now a teenager and hatees to be ignored :)
<teethdood> firefox must be a dog then, cuz in human years it's like what, 3-4 years old max?
<skreechmiester> WEll the name Firefox maybe the code?
<skreechmiester> Quite a bit older
<skreechmiester> teethdood: maybe Fox years ^_^
<teethdood> heh true
<DanaG> Anybody happen to know what would make an e100 ethernet card fail to wake-on-lan?
<DanaG> I put the laptop to sleep, and the link LED goes off.
<LSD|Ninja> Does the laptop actually support WoL?
<DanaG> I'm not entirely sure.
<DanaG> It's an old Toshiba laptop; 1415-S105
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that laptop also always fails to recover from DPMS Off mode.
<DanaG> I actually have to vt-switch away from and back to Xorg to get display again.
<DanaG> Aah, t'was disabled in BIOS.
<DanaG> Oh, and it even works across VLANs.
<DanaG> er, through VLANs.
<DanaG> Hmm, is there some better equivalent of Photoshop Elements for Linux?  Gimp is not the same sort of program.
<DanaG> By "Better" I mean "not buggy P-O-S"
<DanaG> yay for wacom:   * Enable input-hotplug: install 10-wacom.fdi in
<DanaG>     /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me.... synaptics still isn't input-hotpluggable.
<DanaG> "  * Enable input-hotplug: install 10-synaptics.fdi in
<DanaG>     /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty."
<DanaG> Okay.... does that mean we can set options for two-finger tapping, and such?  If not, it's useless to me.
<red_> I just upgraded to Intrepid and it killed my X.
<skreechmiester> Whoot!
<skreechmiester> Upgrade to Y
<s0ullight> funny...
<skreechmiester> Soon we'll have an AA server :)
<red_> I got (EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0) and the same error for vesa, then it got a fatal error.  Suggestions?
<red_> Did I miss anything?  This laptop has a bad power connector, which for some reason starts and stops anacron when it gets and loses power.
<skreechmiester> video for linux?
<skreechmiester> bah
<RAOF> In case he comes back, make sure that he's got xserver-xorg-video-all installed, or at least xserver-xorg-video-vesa!
<dexikiix> hey
<skreechmiester> hay
<dexikiix> i heard a rumor that broadcom wireless isn't quite as much of a bitch in 8.10
<s0ullight> the b43 drivers should be good
<DanaG> My experience (not the iwl3945 rant):
<DanaG> b43 in Hardy == oops on module unload for any reason -- yank card, go to suspend, or just shut down.
<bazhang> not a rant?
<DanaG> b43 in Intrepid: works fine.
<bazhang> oh, not That rant. :)
<s0ullight> what about iwl4965
<DanaG> http://klamstwo.org/evad/archives/59
<DanaG> I'd probably put it in the same camp.
<DanaG> LED thingy doesn't apply to me, since I have no such LED.
<BUGabundo_work> good morning
<DanaG> Instead, I have a BIOS-controlled "rfkill" LED (off when killed).
<BUGabundo_work> how come still noone got to bug #254434 ?
<s0ullight> led was working fine for me for my custom 2 6 26
<BUGabundo_work> DanaG: does your wifi work?
<BUGabundo_work> I can't turn my kill switch off
<BUGabundo_work> so no wifi for me
<BUGabundo_work> on my intel 4965
<BUGabundo_work> DanaG: bug #230844
<s0ullight> when will alpha 4 come out
<Hobbsee> never.
<RAOF> s0ullight: Once it's baked.
<BUGabundo_work> s0ullight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_work>  16     August 14th              Alpha 4
<DanaG> bug 230844
<DanaG> where's the bot?
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> the bot doenst like it!
<BUGabundo_work> or it's a sleep!
<Hobbsee> !help
<BUGabundo_work> there he comes
<DanaG> Oh yeah, watch out if you use the killswitch on iwl3945.......
<Hobbsee> ubottu: ping
<DanaG> for me, it actually disables the INTERRUPT of the device!
<BUGabundo_work> didn't get that DanaG?!
<DanaG> I have to actually unload and reload the driver to get it back.
<skreechmiester> Hobbsee: ^_^
<Hobbsee> hey skreechmiester1
<s0ullight> the cd s in turkey suck
<BUGabundo_work> with kernel 2.6.24.18 I was able to do an echo to it and turn it off
<s0ullight> downloaded alpha 3 and burned it ... the cd is corrupted
<BUGabundo_work> DanaG: but on 2.6.26.x that doesn't seem to work
<BUGabundo_work> s0ullight: should have checked the md5 prior to burn
<skreechmiester> Hobbsee: Takes a bit to take up I find
<BUGabundo_work> rofl!! ubottu excess flood!
<skreechmiester>  in like 10 minutes it will start shouting in all sorts of lanagues and tongues
<skreechmiester> how are you Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> ok
<s0ullight> how do i do that in windows?
<DanaG> ugh, Evince is being all CPU-rapeagey.
<DanaG> er, was.
<DanaG> Here's something interesting:
<DanaG> "when you’re on the move with the lid closed on your business notebook, HP 3D DriveGuard shifts into an enhanced state of protection that is sensitive to very small movements. The enhanced state is applied because this is the mostly likely time for the notebook to be bumped, banged or dropped. In this state, HP 3D DriveGuard parks the head indefinitely so you can safely transport the notebook when you are not in standby mode. HP 3D D
<dexikiix> can i get an intrepid LiveCD somewhere?
<BUGabundo_work> dexikiix: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<s0ullight> dexikiix: yes but i dont know the link
<BUGabundo_work> s0ullight: any md5 program will do that from windows
<BUGabundo_work> even imgburn (a free burner)
<satish> is it safe to upgrade to intrepid from hardy on production machine
<s0ullight> ok
<s0ullight> tnx
<LSD|Ninja> s0ullight: most definitely not
<LSD|Ninja> oops, satish I meant
<RAOF> satish: Only if it's perfectly acceptable for your production machine to, just to pick a current example, have no keyboard or mouse input in X.
<BUGabundo_work> satish: no!!!!
<BUGabundo_work> see the #topic
<s0ullight> why is ubuntu always using the same kind of names?
<LSD|Ninja> why not?
<RAOF> Because sabdfl like them? :)
<s0ullight> it gets kind of boring with time
<s0ullight> ok they can use poetry but not always the same kind
<LSD|Ninja> consistency is good
<s0ullight> :D
<s0ullight> the idea of gobuntu is interesting gonna give it a try when i return in belgium
<LSD|Ninja> If people find it annoying then there's even less reason to change them since people always rememeber stuff like that
<dexikiix> wait, BUGabundo_work, still here?
<DanaG> gobuntu?  that's an odd name.
<DanaG> What does "go" have to do with "free"?
<DanaG> I think "go" has more to do with "mobility" -- i.e.  "on the go".
<RAOF> Is that the "I hate my graphics/wireless" version?
<s0ullight> probably
<s0ullight> using opensource nvidia drivers
<RAOF> Well, you don't have to hate opensource nvidia drivers.  Just not need 3d :)
<BUGabundo_work> dexikiix: sometimes! working outside of the office! some times I do RDP to my machine!
<s0ullight> even nokia will open source symbian os so why doesnt nvidia do so
<s0ullight> They claimed that they cannot release open source drivers because "We have lots of IP in our supported closed source Linux driver some of which is licensed and cannot be open sourced.". Well, if Nvidia has copyrighted code in its drivers, then they can surely invest some money in hiring more developers to re-write it. They are a very profitable company, after all.
<blizzkid> lo all. I received a lot of updates this morning (113), but since then my keyboard and mouse are not working in X anymore. As you can see, keyboard still works from console. Any ideas how to solve this issue?
<BUGabundo_work> DanaG: s0ullight https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<BUGabundo_work> there's the list of names! you can enter  the ones you like!
<BUGabundo_work> next time the RANDOM ball rolls, maybe you can get your chance and RENAME a ubuntu version
<DanaG> GObuntu is not a codename.
<Hobbsee> blizzkid: known problem.
<BUGabundo_work> ok ok DanaG
<BUGabundo_work> will somebody awake ubottu
<BUGabundo_work> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<RAOF> s0ullight: Oh, I'm not suggesting that nvidia's driver being closed doesn't suck.  Go code on nouveau's 3d support!
<BUGabundo_work> ahhh he is awake now
<blizzkid> Hobbsee: and is there a known solution? ;-)
<Hobbsee> downgrade xserver-xorg-core, i guess.
<blizzkid> Hobbsee: I'll give that a go
<Hobbsee> add 'Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false" to
<Hobbsee>                   ServerFlags section
<Hobbsee> blizzkid: ^
<blizzkid> Hobbsee: I'll give it a go
<blizzkid> mmmz, Hobbsee, I don't even have a ServerFlags section, so I'll have to add it
<Hobbsee> probably, yeah
<blizzkid> brb
<pen> any improvements?
<thefish> hello
<gunashekar> hi
<thefish> my x seems a bit broken after today's latest updates: cannot type into user/pass boxes, or move mouse. CTRL+ALT+F* works
<thefish> anyone experience/fix the same?
<thefish> also all ttys are unreadable (full of b/w bars)
<Hobbsee> yes, it's broken.
<Hobbsee> (the first part)
<thefish> Hobbsee ok cool, thanks - any user-servicable parts?
<Hobbsee> there was a solution eralier about server flags, but i don't remember what it was
<thefish> kay, a solution in here? are there logs of this chan?
<thefish> does anyone keep logs of this channel that i can see? just want to have a look for the server flags solution for x...
<thefish> anyone remember what was said...
<thefish> Hobbsee dont spose you could paste the relevant lines?
<jbroome_> thefish: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<thefish> cool, thanks jbroome_ :)
<Hobbsee> i said it, if tha thelps.
<thefish> Hobbsee yes thanks i see it
<thefish> huzzah! works perfectly - thanks
<Hobbsee> \o/
<aguitel> with the last update ,the mouse usb is not working
<thefish> aguitel, i just had the same
<Hobbsee> add 'Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false" to ServerFlags section
<thefish> faster typist....
<thefish> i never got that kind of prefferential treatment!
 * Hobbsee c&p'd.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/239763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239763 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox still running warning" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thefish> might be an idea for someone to /topic that..
<aguitel> thefish, and how do you fix it
<wd4lko> anybody know what froze the keyboard and mouse ?
<wd4lko> what froze the keyboard and mouse ?
<ssam> wd4lko, add 'Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false" to ServerFlags section
<ssam> of xorg.conf
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254387 in ubuntu "Mediakeys on desktop-keyboards no more work on Ibex." [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> Can somebody agree with me that this bug is fixed with xserver-xorg-input-evdev? Does your media keys work????
<cypherdelic> need to reconfigure in gnome-kexbinding-properties
<cypherdelic> y
<cypherdelic> oh yes and you have to installed latest packages and did dist-upgrade
<cypherdelic> ;)
<cypherdelic> anyone with a media-keyboard?
<cypherdelic> Can anyone please check if he could manage firefox to handle a different language for the menu??
<TheInfinity> cypherdelic: you mean its always english?
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: exactly
<DanaG> Using evdev for keyboard is bad, in my experience -- it breaks vt-switch.
<cypherdelic> im back from work now my real work begins, bug-filing for ibex 8-/
<cypherdelic> DanaG: isnt it default, for me it is
<cypherdelic> DanaG: what is vt-switch
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-f#
<TheInfinity> cypherdelic: you know that its alpha and lang packages are for lateron? ;)
<cypherdelic> DanaG: So you mean the blinking cursor at all and no terminals?
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: I know its alpha, sry i didnt know that procedure
<DanaG> That's a different issue.
<cypherdelic> just report bugs :D
<DanaG> For me, evdev makes me entirely unable to vt-switch.
<DanaG> My current issue is instead that the consoles are broken.
<cypherdelic> Yes but for what kind of work do you need vt-switch
<cypherdelic> why dont you fire up some terminal windows?
<DanaG> If Xorg locks up, or such, then it's good to be able to use consoles.
<cypherdelic> DanaG:  yes, thats right, OK i missed that myself
<cypherdelic> but that dont happens often and ALT STRG BACKSPACE works ;)
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: i firstly ask here when i find a bug
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: so im glad you told me that thiswill be done in a later state, thanks for learning
<TheInfinity> cypherdelic: sometimes languages are also added in first alphas, depends on the package. alpha is somehow a playing field ;)
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: Does boot animation will work in a later state too??
<cypherdelic> TheInfinity: so why not file a bug relating on firefox languages
<TheInfinity> because "bugs" is known
<cypherdelic> know of what?
<cypherdelic> +n
<cypherdelic> i thought these were Commited Bugs
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/255018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255018 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Mousecursor sporadically dissappears, especially when application is busy." [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> is theís a correct "Bug"?
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/255018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255018 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Mousecursor sporadically dissappears, especially when application is busy." [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> Latest Updates require me to remove Java!!!???? what to do?
<cypherdelic> Latest Updates require me to remove Java!!!???? what to do?
<Trewas> don't upgrade now and wait a bit?
<cypherdelic> i assume wait :)
<cypherdelic> so i figure out which one is causing that problem and update the other until its fixed
<cypherdelic> do i guess right that it never updates automatically if siomething needs to be uninstalled?
<Trewas> does something actually offer automagic (without confirmation) upgrades apart from security upgrades?
<cypherdelic> no idea?
<Trewas> I think nothing does, and if someone is using development version of ubuntu they should be able to check what is being upgraded/removed/whatever...
<Trewas> compared to say, debian unstable, ubuntu's development versions are _very_ exciting at this stage :)
<scizzo-> Trewas: to be honest if someone is using ubuntu development version and asking questions about what packages are going to be upgraded is not really....well is not used to the system itself....
<scizzo-> Trewas: using for example: apt-get upgrade would only upgrade the packages that does not require removal......
<scizzo-> Trewas: apt-get -u dist-upgrade or apt-get -u upgrade lists all the packages for upgrade and asks for confirmation
<cypherdelic> Trewas: cool thanks
<cypherdelic> so dependacies would be cool to see
<cypherdelic> too
<cypherdelic> Oh really, that unfocused windows missing mouse coursor really bugs me, any ideas?
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/255018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255018 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Mousecursor sporadically dissappears, especially when application is busy." [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> does a setting to manage this exists or a config file?
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know if Alpha 3 will work with VirtualBox? I thought I read somewhere it wouldn't work but I thought I would ask.
<emet> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<emet> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<emet> amd64?!
<emet> no wai
<RAOF> emet: Ya, rly.  nspluginwrapper.
<red> When I try to startx, I get the following errors: (EE)Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0) the same error for "vesa", and then "Fatal error: no screens found.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-06
<AlmightyCthulhu> is realtime kernel being dropped in Intrepid?
<csky_max> I just wanted to say that KDE 4.1 in Intrepid is looking splendid so far, thanks for all the hard work. The only bug that's come to my attention in desktop use (Synergy won't behave without root privs) is already entered in Launchpad.
<DanaG> wtf... hitting my "play" key fullscreens Evince.
<Belboz99> hey all, anyone know if the vbox video driver is working now or not?
<RAOF> Is there a vbox video driver?
<Belboz99> RAOF, not sure, but I'm running VBox, for virtualizing 8.10, and so far I haven't been able to get it to display more than 640x480
<Belboz99> wow, sweet, 228 updates in 9 days ;)
<RAOF> Belboz99: That was either a bug in vbox or a bug in the VESA driver.
<Belboz99> ah, ok, right
<Belboz99> RAOF: would you happen to know why if I install Ubuntu fresh with an LCD HDTV plugged in it properly configures right away, and works great, but if something changes the config it's a royal PITA to get it back?
<Belboz99> I've tried everything I can think of, darn thing just won't accept the higher resolutions
<RAOF> What do you mean by "if something changes the config"?
<Belboz99> that's just it, I don't exactly know what changed
<RAOF> What graphics card, etc?
<Belboz99> I left work with the machine playing a slideshow of photos (we're a camera store) and when I came back the next day the config was broken
<Belboz99> it's a radeon 7000 and the TV is a Samsung ~48" 1920 x 1080
<Belboz99> worked fine for about 3 months
<RAOF> That seems very strange.
<Belboz99> which part :-P
<RAOF>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be required for any sort of debugging.
<RAOF> The "it worked, then it didn't" part.
<Belboz99> yeah, I know :(
<DanaG> The changing overnight seems strange to me.
<DanaG> No updates installed?
<Belboz99> well, my boss shut it down, he was trying to show my co-worker
<Belboz99> I may have installed updates the night before
<Belboz99> I'm not really sure, it's been broken for a week now because I haven't had the time to fix it
<RAOF> Ah.  So it's gone for _ages_ without a reboot, but has been getting updates, and then a reboot broke it.
<Belboz99> right, that could be it
<Belboz99> but there's still something I don't get
<RAOF> Using the fglrx driver?  If so, I'd guess kernel module skew.
<Belboz99> how is it that when you use the Live-CD it detects everything and works just fine Out-of-the-box?
<Belboz99> ew
<RAOF> Because you're using a different driver?
<RAOF> The livecd will use the open-source driver, which won't be subject to that problem.
<Belboz99> I never actually configured this display the second time around, I left it all on the initial config
<Belboz99> ah, which driver is that?
<Belboz99> radeon?
<RAOF> "ati"
<Belboz99> ati, ok, I'll try to remember that
<RAOF> Which is equivalent to "radeon" for you.
<Belboz99> ah, k
<Belboz99> I just don't get why if it will configure itself fine at the beginning, you can't simply "redo" that step of the installation post-install
<RAOF> You (generally) can.  That'd be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Belboz99> heh, that's been borked since 7.04 IIRC
<RAOF> Later than that, I think :)
<RAOF> 7.10, maybe.
<Belboz99> they decided it didn't fit the code or UI standards or something, and took out all the useful display options
<Belboz99> yeah, I think you're right
<RAOF> No.  They decided that hardcoding those values was stupid when the X server could determine them itself.
<RAOF> Thus neatly preventing _
<RAOF> _exactly_ your issue :)
<Belboz99> lol
<Belboz99> I can remove the xorg and run that wierd GUI command and none of it actually "works" :(
<Belboz99> xorg.conf
<Belboz99> it doesn't work all the time unfortunately
<Belboz99> sometimes I need to change my driver from nv to nvidia, or nvidia to nv, and that just made it dirt simple
<Belboz99> or configuring exactly which resolutions I want to use
<Belboz99> often I don't want to ever use 640x480 or even have it as an option
<Belboz99> I have to admit I tried several other Distros after that changed, only to come crawling back because none of them were quite "there" yet
<DanaG> DX7 cards like the 7000 aren't supported in fglrx, right?
<Belboz99> I don't think they are
<Belboz99> but I could be mistaken
<Belboz99> I've been trying everything though, it's a royal PITA :(
<LSD|Ninja> The 7000 should be more or less supported by open drivers anyway, ATi were open source friendly prior to about r300 (9700 and up)
<crdlb> r100 has only ever been supported by the open source driver
<crdlb> r200 was supported by both until fglrx dropped support after 8.28 (edgy was the last release to have it)
<DanaG> I have my own xorg.conf that I use.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> has comments, too.
<RAOF> DanaG: It's now possible to do synaptics config without SHMConfig in xorg.conf.
<RAOF> Or, at least, it's now possible to modify the driver so that you can do that :)
<DanaG> Hmm, so where do you set the options?
<DanaG> The hal fdi file doesn't provide such an option, at least last time I checked.
<RAOF> Well, you don't yet.  But you'd load them as a part of session startup.
<DanaG> I'm fine with loading a script -- but what hands the parameters to the driver?
<RAOF> Something.
<RAOF> Dunno.  It's possible to modify the driver, but that modification hasn't been done yet AIUI.
<DanaG> I plan to keep my settings in xorg.conf, since otherwise I can't set options for the GDM screen.
<JOEY_w> If i send someone a link to my new laptop specs could they tell me ifs its compatible with ubuntu. Because ive had trouble intalling.
<LSD|Ninja> JOEY_w: pastebin it ans link it here
<LSD|Ninja> JOEY_w: If it's Intel Centrino though then it should be fine. And if it isn't, well, it's your money :P
<DanaG> Handy hint: google for the name of the laptop and the word 'linux'
<LSD|Ninja> Buying a Centrino lappy (which, Linux or not, you should be anyway) takes a fair bit of the guesswork out too :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I booted Hardy on a Toshiba Qosimo X305-Q701 laptop the other day, and several things didn't work.
<DanaG> Atheros wifi wasn't even recognized by restricted-manager.
<DanaG> GeForce 9700 (ugh, numbering collision with ATI of years past) was too new for restricted-manager, also.  or wait, it's a horse racer now.  (jockey.)
<DanaG> s/racer/"driver"/
<DanaG> =þ
<mphill_> DanaG: are you using amd64 or i386?
<DanaG> 64-bit system; 32-bit ISO.
<DanaG> It's not my system; it's a friend's system.
<DanaG> It booted with VESA driver instead of nv.
<mphill_> the madwifi site has excellent directions for you wireless card
<mphill_> using the module assistant utility
<mphill_> do you can avoid the ndiswrapper
<mphill_> s/do/so
<LSD|Ninja> You don't need ndiswrAPPER fpor atherons
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: my guess re: the wireless is that it uses teh Atheros n chip (like the MacBooks) which isn't supported by the version of madwifi supplied by Hardy
<DanaG> Anyway, he didn't want me to install Ubuntu at least at that time; I'll ask again later.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's an N chip.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, positive note: Intel eSATA worked, and was even unmountable through right-click.
<LSD|Ninja> The chips *is* supported in later versions of madwifi and you can set it up if you really want but I just gave up at that point as I really didn't want to have to compile anything
<DanaG> I'm fine with compiling, but I don't want to disrespect my friend's wishes.
<DanaG> I can always put it in Virtualbox, anyway.
<mphill_> LSD|Ninja: is the module working in intrepid ?
<DanaG> I'm waiting for 15" version of this thing: http://gizmodo.com/395586/hp-elitebook-6930p-one-badass-business-laptop
<DanaG> s/for/for the/
<LSD|Ninja> mphill_: they're moving away from madwifi in Intrepid it seems. I'm not happy about that (the open source drivers SUCK) but they're not givcing us much choice in the matter
<LSD|Ninja> Actually, now they've released desktop CDs I should try it on the MacBook again...
<DanaG> iwl3945 sucks, too.
<LSD|Ninja> It's better than some others out there. Broadcom... *shudders*
<DanaG> .... not really.
<DanaG> It may be better in principle, and in license....
<DanaG> but the throughput sucks.
<DanaG> Try running PulseAudio streams through iwl3945.
<DanaG> Then try it through ipw3945 (old driver, needs patch to use with newer kernel).
<DanaG> Then try it with b43.
<LSD|Ninja> My sister is getting better wireless performance than ever before since I punted the shitty broadcom pos in favour of an Intel 3945
<DanaG> First doesn't work.... it starts playing, then drops out, then falls back to local audio device.
<DanaG> Second works... a bit better....
<DanaG> Third actually plays.... but still has some dropouts.
 * DanaG goes away for a while.
 * DanaG pauses his music, and watches as PulseAudio starts devouring CPU time.
<virtualroadside> anyone have any thoughts on why the HAL daemon is ignoring me, before i waste a lot of time trying to figure it out?
<virtualroadside> its not setting my fdi values correctly
<virtualroadside> well thats not true
<virtualroadside> its setting *most* of them correctly
<virtualroadside> except the important one :)
<xtknight> i'm having trouble running intrepid in a VM.  anyone else?
<xtknight> in virtualbox i get a kernel panic message and in vmware it freezes at the gdm with the hourglass cursor
<xtknight> tried one daily and Alpha 3
<virtualroadside> there was some kind of message about that
<virtualroadside> its a known bug
<xtknight> ah
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed]
<nemo> "on Packard: yes, I have Vt-x enabled; and when I disable it I get a kernel panic as well, which ends the same as ANDREA's."
<red> So X started working in Ibex for reasons I can't understand; except this laptop keyboard won't work in it. Does anyone have any ideas?
<virtualroadside> nice
<virtualroadside> what kind of laptop?
<red> Dell Inspiron B130.
<red> As you can see, the keyboard works just fine in console.
<virtualroadside> probably an issue with evdev
<red> Anything I can fix without diving into code?
<virtualroadside> any errors in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<red> lemme check
<red> Nope,no errors.
<virtualroadside> does it say anything related to your keyboard?
<virtualroadside> sudo X -logverbose 7
<virtualroadside> do that, then look at the logfile
<virtualroadside> might be more helpful
<red> The log as it existed didn't say "keyboard" anywhere in it.
<virtualroadside> kbd?
<red> No kbd, either.  And "sudo X -longverbose 7" just said "server is already active".  Should I kill it and do it again?
<red> (kill X that is)
<virtualroadside> *nods*
<virtualroadside> actually, you'd need to kill gdm
<virtualroadside> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<red> Okay, still no mention of the keyboard/kbd in Xorg.0.log after I did that.
<red> Which seems odd to me in and of itself, because it mentioned the trackpad and everything else.
<virtualroadside> evdev?
<virtualroadside> weird
<red> It didn't even say anything about evdev; then again I haven't picked around that particular log before.
<red> (and truth be told I had to look up evdev to see what it was)
<virtualroadside> sounds weird
<virtualroadside> mine *just works*
<virtualroadside> its my touchpad that i have issues with :)
<red> I just find it really odd that the keyboard works here and not in X.  'Course, it's weird that X started working for no apparent reason, too.
<virtualroadside> *nods*
<red> Well, I thank you for the help. I'll probably just wind up going to a fresh install of Hardy and hope I don't run into the same hibernate/sound issues.
<red> But first I think I'll spring this on #ubuntu and just not mention that it's Ibex.
<red> Later!
<alex_mayorga> by any chance any zoneminder users around?
<DanaG> Don't you just love Flash?
<red> Okay, so Hobbsee over in #ubuntu said there was a server flag solution to my keyboard problem mentioned here yesterday, but I saw nothing of it on irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<DanaG> <caps>This video requires Adobe Flash Player 8.  Please upgrage your Flash player.</caps>
<DanaG> (the mock-HTML tags are to spare you the yelling)
<Hobbsee> in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/08/05/%23ubuntu+1.html
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: don't you just love using an OS that's so far off the market share radar it's not funny?
<Hobbsee> i think it was then later referenced a few more times
<DanaG> Flash is just as CPU-rapeagey on OS X, actually.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yes...it needs to go away.
<DanaG> Parents use Photoshop Elements 5.0.... which likes to randomly break its database.
<DanaG> It's fixable with one menu entry... but guawd, can't they do it automatically?
<DanaG> My parents are fed up with Windows' random breakage, and are pondering OS X -- but I'd like to suggest Ubuntu.  I just don't know how to do it.
<RAOF> red: It's something like "IgnoreEmptyInput" or somesuch.
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu hasn't made me rethink my decision to buy a Mac yet
<DanaG> I have my machine set up as a "hackintosh", so I'll let them give that a try first, to see if they like it.
<DanaG> Personally, I don't like the window manager, or the mouse acceleration curve, or the lack of touchpad settings (even on real Apple hardware, when compared to the Linux synaptics driver).
<alex_mayorga> I've seen cases of sites that refuse to recognize my Flash 10 asn ask me to get a newer one :)
<red> Thanks again, Hobbsee.  I put that in Xorg.conf, then?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: I can't say any of that has been an issue here
<DanaG> I'm running into one of those "8 > 10" sites now.
<DanaG> If Valve were to port their stuff to Linux... I could give up Windows entirely.
<Hobbsee> red: yes
<red> Any particular section?
<red> Nevermind, I didn't see that.
<red> (my mom drank when she was pregnant with me)
<DanaG> hAH, Adobe can't do math.
<Hobbsee> red: not sure.  i've not upgraded yet
 * Hobbsee justheard the solution from -devel
<DanaG> stat64("/home/dana/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/RightMark3DSound/DSOUND.dll", 0x32f1fc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<DanaG> write(2, "err:module:attach_process_dlls \""..., 75err:module:attach_process_dlls "DSOUND.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<DanaG> wtf... the file exists!
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> also gives fixme:advapi:RegisterEventSourceA
<red> Well, that worked, but now Xfce vomits on me.  Ah well.
 * DanaG vomits on XFCE in return.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Hey, turnabout is fair play.
<red> 2nerds1windowmanager.avi
<DanaG> Oh hey, I just had an idea for a cool feature for PulseAudio:
<DanaG> For audio devices (such as USB audio devices) that also include HID devices, I'd love to be able to use the HID devices to control only the volume of each associated audio device.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah.  That'd rock.
<DanaG> I just wish somebody would make a 24-bit USB sound card... but perhaps 24-bit is not all that important.
<DanaG> Or somebody should make an Expresscard C-Media sound card.
<crimsun> I wish sound would just go away.
<DanaG> Make yourself deaf, then.  :-!
<DanaG> Bad joke.
<DanaG> (yeah, that's not lame, it's actually bad.)
<crimsun> ...I'm already deaf.
<DanaG> I can't tell if you're actually serious.
<DanaG> (that's one downside of online communication: no tone of voice)
<crimsun> I'm quite serious.
<DanaG> Wow.
<DanaG> I didn't know that... and honestly, I don't know what else to say.
<crimsun> I'm not completely deaf, but I'm very, very, very hard of hearing- to the point that unless I make an effort to read lips, I'm pretty much... well, SOL.
<crimsun> So kids, when those commercials tell you to protect your hearing- yeah, do so.
<DanaG> I do.  I value my hearing greatly.
<DanaG> I'm also hypersensitive (part of asperger syndrome, I think), so my threshold of "too loud" is lower than for most people -- and that helps.
<crimsun> I ignored "too loud".
<DanaG> Argh, shuffle in QuodLibet is annoying.  You can't even go back ONE song without the order changing.
<crimsun> well, the thing about ql is that it really is shuffle.
<alex_mayorga> what's the "better" way to kill my locked up firefox so it lefts as much info behind as possible?
<DanaG> I'd rather be able to go back at least 3 songs before it reshuffles.
<DanaG> 3 songs including the current one.
<DanaG> Ooh... it looks like the new EliteBook has ADI1984... which seems to have some jack repurposing stuff, judging by the dialogs present in the driver files.
<DanaG> And multi-streaming, too, perhaps.
<crimsun> most of the analog devices 19xx are multiopen.
<crimsun> it's just a PITA to implement with backward compatibility
<crimsun> (don't ask me about OSSv4.1 - it's done differently there)
<DanaG> I gave OSS4 one try... and it failed.  Hard-lockups on my cardbus Audigy2.
<crimsun> well, the emu10k1 driver is much more mature in ALSA
<crimsun> also the case for most HDA codecs, too
<crimsun> OSSv4 tends to be more intelligent for ISA (!)
<DanaG> "Front Green" and "Front Pink" are what it labeled some ports on my STAC9250.  Though I do know what they mean, my actual ports are not colored.
<DanaG> Did I tell you how my capture mysteriously un-broke?
<DanaG> It's like there's a different layout in effect.
<DanaG> Now it shows a "Front" channel that does nothing, and there are Master and Headphones that both affect volume, and make it silent if they go below 50%.
<DanaG> .. and for some reason, that suddenly reminds me of the movie "Speed".
<LSD|Ninja> green is line out and pink is microphone iirc
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> It's just odd that the options panel actually NAMED them by color.
<DanaG> Heh, ADI has odd codenames: HdAbsolut, HdCharbay, HdCharbayDiscrete, HdDubracamera, HdDubranocamera, HdDanzkacamera, HdDanzkanocamera, HdGalileo, HdHangzhou, HdIkon, HdOlifant, HdPrince, HdPearl, HdSkyy, HdTanqueraycamera, HdTanqueraynocamera, HdTuricamera, HdTurinocamera, HdVox, HdZygoUMA, HdZodiacUMA, HdZygoDiscrete, HdZodiacDiscrete
<DanaG> "Absolut" and "Skyy" are types of vodka, I believe.
<DanaG> (I remember from seeing ads for each.)
<alex_mayorga> I've drank them both so I can confirm ;)
<berbsd> I am using a macbook pro. With the latest updates of intrepid, the right click menu is now triggered by the down arrow instead of the right alt-gr key. keyboard settings look fine though. Any thoughts?
<LSD|Ninja> Nope, I had Ubuntu on My MacBook for matter of hours before banishing it (and every other Linux) entirely
<berbsd> I am pretty impressed with the quality and stability of intrepid at this stage, though the last update was the first one to really destabilize my machine
<berbsd> suspend/resume works flawlessly on my macbook pro. performance is good overall.
<LSD|Ninja> I'd still rather run OS X
<berbsd> I miss apple mail and ichat video conferencing. Leopard is still pretty rough in terms of stability
<LSD|Ninja> I can't say stability (or lack thereof) is even on my shortlist of things that annoy me about Leopard. Most of my peeves revolve around how Apple have improved functionality in some areas but completely tanked it in others. Spotlight, Front Row and iCal are just a few examples that come to mind
<berbsd> I don't log here very often, but I am surprised it's always so quiet. Is there another channel to visit to hear more about the next release?
<Hobbsee> this is it
<Hobbsee> it'll get noisier
<Hobbsee> well, this is it for support, anyway
<DanaG> Stability bores me, on my own machine.
<berbsd> maybe I never visit at the right time :-)
<DanaG> For the machines of those I help, though, I do want stability.
<alex_mayorga> just realizing that the key mappings for mute, volume up, down and others are now broken in this laptop
<alex_mayorga> what's the correct package for the buggers?
<alex_mayorga> how do I lock the screen on intrepid? the button is now gone
<lennie> hi,all ,Today after apt upgrade intrepid, some keyboard keys doesn't work, such as arrow key、pageup pagedown key
<alex_mayorga> never mind, found the option under System menu
<petoj> hi, do you have the same problem problem as me? My mouse and keyboard are not working in X.
<RAOF> Aww, yeah.  Load avg 12.5.  That's what I'm talking about!
<afflux> argh, the last few updates seem to have killed my keyboard. pressing the Up Arrow brings up the screenshot dialog, the Home/Pos1 key sends keycode 110 which seems to be mapped to "pause"
<Pici> Thats an ugly bug.
<ryanakca> oooh, lovely. Booting up into intrepid just gives me moving green squares, no usplash / etc. Anybody else experiencing this? (I'd check lp, but I'm currently in an old hardy kernel recovery mode)
<Pici> I get white squares on a red background.
<Pici> I'm pretty sure theres a bug about it, I just dont know the #.
<ryanakca> Pici: okies, does X come up for you afterwards? The green squares are all I get regardless how long I leave it
<Pici> ryanakca: It does. :/
<ryanakca> Pici: aha, ``(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)'' ``(EE) No drivers available.'' Same thing happens when I try with ``nvidia''
<Pici> ryanakca: I'd start with 'vesa' and see if that at least works.
<ryanakca> Pici: gah, I need to edit Xorg.conf myself? Or does Intrepid still have the video part of ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'' somewhere?
<Pici> ryanakca: I'm not sure, my xserver dropped into its bulletproofx failsafe when it couldnt get fglrx to work.
<vega--> i also get failsafe mode on every boot, although then just clicking continue takes me to a fully working x with fglrx
<vega--> or whatever "low graphics mode"
<BUGabundo_work1> humm vega--
<BUGabundo_work1> I'm discussing that right now with tseliot on #ubuntu-motu
<BUGabundo_work1> vega--: I'm stuck on a low graphics mode too
<vega--> i'm not, it just says so at every boot, but then just clicking continue gives full resolution of laptop (with fglrx)
<BUGabundo_work1> vega--: but no 3D accelaration
<ryanakca> To change tnhe video driver, do I need to edit Xorg.conf myself? Or does Intrepid still have the video part of ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'' somewhere?
<ryanakca> s/tnhe/the/g
<BUGabundo_work1> ryanakca: or with jokey-gtk
<ryanakca> BUGabundo_work1: my X is broken :)
<ryanakca> BUGabundo_work1: I don't see any video section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<BUGabundo_work1> rename xorg.conf
<BUGabundo_work1> and restart in recovery console, ryanakca
<BUGabundo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/34783/ dovecot probs ! no one available on #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> can anyone help ?
<Skiessi> hardy's #ubuntu+1 wasn't this quiet
<BUGabundo_work1> LOL Skiessi
<ryanpg> I'm trying to find a bug related to my key mapping going wonky recently
<ryanpg> page up and down are weird (Pg Dn is mapped to "menu") and so is my shift key
<Pici> ryanpg: someone had reported that earlier... but I didn't get a bug # out of him.
<ryanpg> somehow page up is mapped to "quick find" in firefox
<ryanpg> :)
<ryanpg> Pici, hrm... launchpad is really difficult to search IMHO
<ryanpg> also... my key repeat seems quite trashed... sometimess I get lots of doubles
<ryanpg> :P
<ryanpg> maybe it's related to the fact that Keyboard Preferences lists my keyboard as "Evdev-managed keyboard"
<ryanpg> lol... well that fixed it
<ryanpg> in case anyone else shows up with this issue: open "Keyboard Preferences" then "Layout" then click "Reset to Defaults" which sets the model as "Evdev-managed keyboard"
<ryanpg> seems to work now
<ryanpg> spoke too soon... up arrow is mapped to screen shot! :D
<emet> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): Simple cross-platform QtWebKit web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 397 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Arodon> hey. After updates to xorg a day or two ago my keyboard started to act funky (arrow keys/Home/End/PgUp/PgDown would have no effect or would have weird bindings etc). I solved the problem by going into the Gnome keyboard settings and changing the layout from "Generic 104-key PC" (the old default) to "Evdev-managed-keyboard". Should I report this anywhere? The default for new users seems to be correct
<Pici> Arodon: I've seen a few people ask about that today here, but I dont have a bug # for it...
<Pici> I'm not sure if its been reported to LP yet.
<Arodon> alright. It seems it will only be an issue for people using the upgrade path.
<Pici> Arodon: This appears to be the same bug. bug 255008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<Arodon> ah yes I missed that one when I was poking around earlier. There was another one (probably related) about someone who's media keys were reporting different scan codes after the upgrade
<DanaG> I keep getting this: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<DanaG> Heh, I'm using the LEDs on my b43 card to show status and activity of my iwl3945 card.
<DanaG> The LED sysfs class is cool.
<Jordan_U> My keyboard is working in X after it was broken by bug #254840 but my touchpad is still not working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254840
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-07
<Jordan_U> My keyboard is working in X after it was broken by bug #254840 but my touchpad is still not working
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254840
<mbrigdan> how are new versions named? Just a random adjective + animal that start with the same letter?
<Hobbsee> and hte letters are going in the order of hte alphabet now, yes.
<tanath> hm, after my last update & reboot, my up arrow key asks me to save a screenshot...
<tanath> the other arrow keys work right
<tanath> what's this 'evdev-managed keyboard' thing that is the new default in the Keyboard applet?
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<tanath> at least my mousewheel scrolls now :)
<mbrigdan> would it be safe to run Intrepid in VirtualBox?
<tanath> hm, my right alt key is funkey. in setting shortcuts in applet it shows up as ISO Level3 Shift
<csky_max> 255008
<csky_max> bug 255008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<csky_max> tanath: ^
<tanath> :)
<tanath> i just reset the kb shortcut for screenshot, and it says my prtscn button is Insert
<tanath> up still does that though
<csky_max> i would reset all keyboard settings using "defaults" button in keyboard settings applet
<csky_max> that fixed my keyboard issues
<tanath> i did that
<tanath> changed to 'evdev-managed keyboard'
<csky_max> i didn't do that part, still on PC105
<tanath> now i'm redoing the keyboard shortcuts in that applet
<tanath> the kb shortcuts applet that is
<tanath> i have to do that every time i change keyboard settings
<mbrigdan> actually, how would I even go about installing Intrepid in virtualbox?
<tanath> i set my kb to microsoftinet in xorg.conf, and now it defaults to 'evdev-managed keyboard'
<scizzo-> mbrigdan: its broken afaik
<scizzo-> mbrigdan: that is installing it in virtualbox
<scizzo-> mbrigdan: it even says so in the launchpad information on alpha3 download page
<mbrigdan> scizzo-: really? "Darn"
<mbrigdan> oh well
<csky_max> tanath: the problem it fixed for me was, key repeat wasn't working. "defaults" fixed that.
<scizzo-> bug 246067
<csky_max> your mileage may vary.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<tanath> csky_max: haven't had a prob with that yet
<tanath> things seem a bit speedier too now :)
<tanath> which reminds me, has anyone else had probs with facebook in firefox?
<tanath> it always goes incredibly slowly since my upgrade to ibex
<csky_max> you could try adding firebug plugin, look for errors
<tanath> hm
<tanath> it's weird though, happens on old and new facebook
<tanath> but when i try in another browser, it usually loads in a fraction of the time
<csky_max> tanath: maybe a few weeks old behavior now, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500433
<csky_max> could be facebook related too, that thread is not an intrepid user
<tanath> ah, feels great to be able to finally use my scroll wheel again :D
<tanath> cathartic, even
<csky_max> now bind it to the desktop cube... joy
<tanath> lol
<tanath> no need. kb works for that ;)
<tanath> ctrl+alt+[left/right]
<tanath> oh, wtf. that's not working now :-/
<tanath> weird
<tanath> still configured right. plugin is enabled. maybe my arrow keys are more messed up than i thought
<tanath> left & right work fine in text areas though
<tanath> hm.. my right alt-key is really messed
<tanath> ctrl+(right alt)+[left/right] = beep
<tanath> left alt = nothing
<tanath> works as alt though
<tanath> that ubuntuforums thread is from 2k7
<tanath> this is more recent
<csky_max> Oops, I missed the year, sorry.
<tanath> started with ibex upgrade
<tanath> hehe
<csky_max> I'd definitely toss Firebug into your plugins and see what errors on page it shows
<csky_max> "chugging" shouldn't happen
<tanath> woohoo, my scroll wheel and thumb buttons work :D
<tanath> i be happy now
<tanath> now i just need an up key
<mbrigdan> someone should make a plugin like desktop cube, except the cube should be a helicopter
<mbrigdan> that would be awesome
<mbrigdan> I don't know how you would make the desktops to it though
<mbrigdan> *map
<tanath> o.O
<tanath> hm, now that firebug is installed, FB is fast again
<tanath> reasonably quick anyway
<tanath> oh, another thing. the other day after previous x server update, i lost my mouse & keyboard 'cause they weren't configured in xorg.conf
<tanath> had to boot from livecd to fix
<tanath> since i get no video output when switching to virtual terminals
<tanath> and when booting
<csky_max> I try not to ever touch xorg.conf
<csky_max> It always ends in tears
<tanath> lol
<tanath> occasionally it ends happily :P
<csky_max> I've constructed them from scratch back when you had to. Now, if Ubuntu doesn't make it right for me, I slap Ubuntu till it does.
<tanath> like now my mouse works properly
<tanath> lol
<tanath> it fails now though. i had left it to determine its own defaults or whatever, and they at least had some functionality
<tanath> but without keyboard & mouse configured, i ended up at login screen with no mouse or keyboard
<tanath> anyone heard of CRAMES?
<tanath> http://spectrum.ieee.org/aug08/6479
<tanath> researchers tweaked linux on a PDA to effectively double it's RAM
<tanath> by setting aside some RAM for compressed RAM
<tanath> "We were thinking only of embedded systems when we first engineered CRAMES. But since then we've also been working on some exciting possibilities involving general-purpose computers (which might allow us to compress our acronym for this data compression, fittingly enough, to CRAM)."
<mbrigdan> hmm, but doesn't compression and decompression _always_ cause a performance hit somewhere?
<tanath> it's very slight
<mbrigdan> makes sense
<tanath> "Indeed, our testing revealed that ripping out this much memory results in a performance penalty of just 0.2 percent on average and 9.2 percent in the worst case."
<mbrigdan> you could also try to do all the compression when they wouldn't notice, such as during low loads
<mbrigdan> except that doesn't really work with ram
<mbrigdan> usually high load = high ram usage
<tanath> i'm wondering if they've released their tweaks, and if they can be implemented. i wouldn't mind effectively doubling my memory for free :P
<mbrigdan> would probably need to be implemented into the kernel though
<tanath> yeah
<tanath> but this CRAMES algorithm has already been used in a smartphone that's on the market...
<mbrigdan> you could find their patent, and um, "borrow" some ideas. I think using a patent in free software is allowed to some degree.
<tanath> so doesn't that mean the code must be open/available?
<mbrigdan> I don't think so
<mbrigdan> patents are tricky
<mbrigdan> especially in the US
<tanath> hm..
<tanath> i wasn't thinking about patents, i was just thinking about how it was done with linux
<tanath> so the could would have to be free
<mbrigdan> in Sweden for example, you can't patent software, because it is the product of an algorithm
<tanath> yeah, the US has a big battle in that area
<mbrigdan> in canada, there is no laws related to software copyright
<tanath> hmm, my right ctrl key is messed up
<tanath> so bring it out in canada :D
<mbrigdan> they "could" sue you for lost profits, but they would need to prove it
<tanath> if i hold down the right ctrl key, it repeats
<tanath> i just figured this out because i have google desktop, which uses ctrl+ctrl...
<mbrigdan> The government is trying to bring in killer DCMA laws though, and I really, really, want the bill to be killed
<tanath> same
<tanath> that's politics for you
<tanath> big business has the influence
<mbrigdan> Although, its still presued at the request of the copy holder, so it still might not be that effective
<tanath> trying to use the law to prop up failing business models
<tanath> one can hope...
<mbrigdan> I hope the bill dies, preferably violently
<tanath> but in the end it'll be inevitable. the business model will fail
<tanath> it's growing pains right now, methinks
<mbrigdan> I mean, to some degree, you need copyright laws
<mbrigdan> but that bill is too much
<tanath> not _necessarily_
<tanath> the internet and other technologies are changing the way things are done
<mbrigdan> seriously, we have next to no laws on software up here, its not the most conductive to releasing costly software if its legal to share it with all your friends
<mbrigdan> it is changing though
<mbrigdan> it would be awesome if everything was free, but thats a bit overly utopian
<tanath> when everything can be represented as information, and information can be copied freely...
<tanath> without economic penalty
<tanath> that's a game changer if ever there was one
<mbrigdan> yup
<tanath> especially with things like the new personal fabs / 3d printers
<mbrigdan> Me and a friend once designed a society where everything was free for a school project
<tanath> oh?
<tanath> price would simply take a different meaning, methinks
<mbrigdan> it survived by selling code to the rest of the world
<tanath> money is really just representative...
<tanath> hm
<mbrigdan> but you needed an IQ over 130 to join though, so it was a little restrictive
<tanath> i thought you meant, like a global society
<tanath> hah
<mbrigdan> nope
<mbrigdan> that would be harder
<tanath> in 150 years, maybe everyone could be a part :P
<mbrigdan> maybe
<tanath> unless you think the "singularity" is coming, and nearer
<mbrigdan> a UK company designed a system of hunter killer drones and satellites called SkyNet...
<mbrigdan> if you've seen terminator...
<mbrigdan> gah, need to find my XP setup disk
<mbrigdan> hopefully VirtualBox will have better compatibility than wine
<tanath> damnit, i need my up key back :P
<tanath> arg, i did something to cause imwheel to startup when X does, but i forget what
<tanath> that's what was causing my scroll wheel to not work
<tanath> it crashed and that's why my scroll wheel worked.
<mbrigdan> thats a little strange
<mbrigdan> ubuntu uses the generic linux kernel right?
<tanath> nvm
<tanath> imwheel config
<tanath> my up key works again too
<mbrigdan> whats the ubuntu+2 channel for?
<RAOF> Is there one?
<mbrigdan> yes
<mbrigdan> invite only
<RAOF> Then it's not official.
<mbrigdan> actually, it forwards here
<mbrigdan> hmm
<mbrigdan> ok, thats really odd
<mbrigdan> I was kick due to invite only before, but now it just forwards here
<mbrigdan> whatever...
<mbrigdan> cool, virtual box seems to simulate windows fine
<mbrigdan> now I can play all those games that don't run in wine
<RAOF> mbrigdan: With any form of 3d acceleration?
<mbrigdan> I'm not sure
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure the answer is "no".
<mbrigdan> doesn't it emulate _everything_ though? So it would work, just not very fast.
<RAOF> It does indeed emulate everything.  But the video card that it emulates doesn't do 3d.
<mbrigdan> gerr
<mbrigdan> oh well
<mbrigdan> better than 10,000 FIXME: blah blah errors
<RAOF> And you really wouldn't want emulated 3d, anyway.  It'd be unusable.
<mbrigdan> cool, wine can play halo
<mbrigdan> I notice that I haven't been nailed for being totally off-topic yet, so is it safe to say the #ubuntu+1 is a lot more relaxed than #ubuntu?
<RAOF> mbrigdan: Yes.  Because it's lower-traffic.
<mbrigdan> much lower traffic
<RAOF> Should anyone actually be talking in here the tolerance for off-topic will go down.
<mbrigdan> makes sense
<mbrigdan> where would I look if I wanted to do some _very_ light development?
<RAOF> Development into what?
<RAOF> Development _of_ what, I mean.
<mbrigdan> um
<RAOF> If you want to help Ubuntu, it's pretty easy to do some packaging fixes; #ubuntu-motu would be the place to start.
<mbrigdan> anything that doesn't have a deadline
<RAOF> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RAOF> That link is also good for Ubuntu :)
<jhb1608> do anybody know how to help me fix the Genius Mousepen 8x6 issue, and plus how do I install VMware in my latest ubuntu?
<mbrigdan> on the SkyRocket screen saver, how can I use the keyboard commands that supposedly come with it?
<RAOF> mbrigdan: I doubt that they are active when it's used as a screensaver.
<mbrigdan> hmm
<mbrigdan> you know how I could change the settings for a screen saver?
<mbrigdan> I can't seem to find a way
<RAOF> mbrigdan: You help me work on launchpad.net/screensaver-settings
<RAOF> mbrigdan: The short answer is that you edit (or copy) a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/screensavers
<mbrigdan> >.>
<mbrigdan> you would think someone would have coded an interface
<mbrigdan> its a rather useful feature
<mbrigdan> Language: C# ?? Isn't C# a windows only thing?
<crdlb> if only
<RAOF> crdlb: I'd have preferred to write it in python, but the guy who started it knew C#.
<crdlb> the prophet Icaza has brought it to us in the form of Mono ;)
<crdlb> RAOF: vala :P
<RAOF> vala != CIL
<mbrigdan> I only really know C++, is that similar to C#?
<crdlb> vala ~= C# though
<mbrigdan> I sorta know python
<crdlb> mbrigdan: thankfully, no
<mbrigdan> I want to learn is a better word
<mbrigdan> (for my knowledge of python)
<RAOF> mbrigdan: C++ is not unlike C#.  C#, java, C++ share fairly similar syntax.
<mbrigdan> (more of a phrase than a word)
<mbrigdan> ah
<crdlb> C# is much simpler than C++, and it's basically a java clone
<mbrigdan> Seeing the reaction to C#, I don't think I really want or need to learn it
<RAOF> Right.  No turing-complete type system, for example.
<RAOF> mbrigdan: crdlb's reaction is not typical.
 * RAOF really likes the idea of the CLI, C# isn't a bad language, and the standard library isn't totally rubbish.
<mbrigdan> actually, I've seen a few more people than him react that way
<mbrigdan> lots of people seem to harbour a dislike to it
<crdlb> RAOF: the truth is that GLib is the One True Standard Library at least for me
<RAOF> There certainly is a vocal minority, yes.
<crdlb> honestly, I get sick of python sometimes because of how many things it lacks compared to glib
<RAOF> crdlb: GLib is awesome for C.  But I won't write any gui code in C.
<crdlb> a good example: g_get_user_config_dir
 * mbrigdan googles GLib
<RAOF> Hell, yes.
<RAOF> There's python-xdg or something, but glib is nicely XDG compliant.
<crdlb> and python-xdg means no windows support
<RAOF> System.Environment.GetSpecialDir(UserConfigDir)
<mbrigdan> holy crap, my firefox is using 162MB of memory
<LSD|Ninja> only 162? :P
<RAOF> Only 162 Mb?
<crdlb> haha, I was going to say it too, but I refrained
<mbrigdan> hehe, your's use more?
<mbrigdan> is it bad that cpuburn can heat my system up to about 60-63C? (Depending on room temperature)
<RAOF> No.  That'd be considered very cool for some systems.
<mbrigdan> awesome
<DanaG> Oh yeah, rss-glx needs to use NICE and use fps limit.
<DanaG> Otherwise, it's way CPU-rapeagey.
<DanaG> And it looks rather horrid, too.
<RAOF> DanaG: DEBDIFF!
<RAOF> :)
<DanaG> Interesting....
<DanaG> pulseaudio from iwl3945->ipw2200 works better than pulseaudio from iwl3945->wired
<DanaG> (through the router on the latter, of course.)
<DanaG> Now, if only I could think of an actual use for that....
<DanaG> My best speakers are the ones hooked to my cardbus sound card... which is in the laptop that has most of my music.
<scyrma> how's the weather like in KDE 4.1 in Intrepid? I've been holding on kde from Hardy, but with the latest libs a few keys don't work anymore.. (like arrow up!)
<scyrma> so I might go for the full upgrade
<cycom> Oh my god.  I could kiss the Ibex devs.
<cycom> My mighty mouse works.
<cycom> It works without me having to DO anything.
<scyrma> funny.. mine just stopped working in kdm :(
<cycom> well, I'm a gnome user.
<scyrma> :)
<cycom> this is literally the first time I've been able to get it working on anything other than a mac.
<scyrma> I might become one ..
<cycom> scyrma: Linus' opinion aside, I rather enjoy gnome.
<scyrma> there's something strange happening.. when I press "arrow up", it starts ksnapshot..
<RAOF> scyrma: KDE works, for a sufficiently loose definition of works.
<cycom> scyrma: funny keybindings?
<scyrma> looked that up, nothing changed since yesterday..
 * RAOF 's definition of "works" seems fairly strictly aligned with "does things like GNOME", actually.
<scyrma> RAOF, I guess it's time I see for myself, I guess
<scyrma> I kinda liked my setup, so .. a bit afraid of change, strangely
<scyrma> sounds like "1+1=3 for sufficiently large values of 1"
 * scyrma types the dreaded aptitude line
<cycom> I literally just got hardy right where I wanted it today, but when I heard that my mighty mouse bug was fixed in intrepid ibex, I had to switch.
<cycom> OH MY GOD! Suspend/resume works!
<cycom> hehe, I didn't even get connected from ssh!
<cycom> I'm pleased as punch.
<mattik> Hello, In intrepid I got this error in KDE starting: The file or folder /home/mattik/Desktop/ does not exist.
<mattik> Is it fixed in kde 4.2 or is it coming to Intrepid?
<mattik> Hello, In intrepid I got this error in KDE starting: The file or folder /home/mattik/Desktop/ does not exist.
<gnomefreak> mattik:  does ~/Desktop work?
<mattik> gnomefreak: Hello, It is same error as before this /home/Desktop is different place as Desktp I see. I heared this is some property
<mattik> I mean /home/mattik/Desktop
<gnomefreak> mattik: im sorry its early here. what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> with ~/Desktop gives same error?
<mattik> Oh sorry
<mattik> I haven't got Desktop
<mattik> folder
<mattik> It's Työpöytä, finnish
<mattik> Maybe localization is not ready yet
<mattik> I have to change some environment variable?
<mattik> gnomefreak: I think you use gnome :) But do you remeber where is file where I have to change Desktop to Työpöytä. It's under .kde maybe?
<gnomefreak> mattik:  i use 4 or 5 DE including kde3 and 4
<mattik> ok
<gnomefreak> mattik: yes its in ~/.kde
<gnomefreak> if you haave a ~/.kde4 than use that. im not sure if that transfer is finished yet
<mattik> is it under share folder
<mattik> I mean /.kde/share
<gnomefreak> mattik:  im not looking at it atm but should be
<gnomefreak> mattik: give me a minute ill look but i have brace on hand
<mattik> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> what exactly are you doing? im talking to a dev about this
<gnomefreak> System Settings -> About Me -> Paths
<gnomefreak> that is where you should find it
<gnomefreak> be back in a few, smoke
<mattik> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> is that what you were looking for?
<mattik> gnomefreak: yes :), thank you very much
<gnomefreak> any time
<mattik> flash doesn't work in konqueror yet, but it worked right in firefox.
<gnomefreak> mattik: you might have to add it in konq's prefernces
<gnomefreak> like you do with opera
<gnomefreak> unless kde changed that
<mattik> it's using flashplugin-alternative, I scanned it and it installed this path automatically. It have to been flashplugin-nonfree?
<gnomefreak> mattik: yes
<mattik> hmm. I have to find it some other way than scanning
<gnomefreak> update-alternatives?
<gnomefreak> be back booting kde
<quentusrex23> How is the new ATI linux support? within the last year
<LSD|Ninja> Intrepid is supposed to have the open source drivers. I haven't tested them yet as the only machine I'm prepared to waste as a Linux machine has an nVidia card in it
<quentusrex23> thanks LSD|Ninja. Do you know where I can find people to ask about the support?
<scyrma> well, just for reference... moving my old .kde and .kde4 out of the way fixed my problems... kde4 working "fine"
 * scyrma can happily go home now
<mattik> Hello, Is it possible to get restricted drivers for Ati Mobility Radeon X700
<mattik> I have installed Ubuntu Intrepid Alpha, but it said my GPU doesn't have restricted drivers possibility. In Hardy it was possible.
<phomes> I just installed intrepid next to my hardy install. I then copied ~/.ssh over from the hardy one. But for some reason it won't accept my password. Could this be an intrepid bug or am I just doing it wrong?
<phomes> remote version is OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2 btw
<ssam> have you checked that its not a blacklisted key?
<ssam> or that the permissions are right
<ssam> try running ssh with verbose output
<phomes> yes. I made a new one after the blacklist. I tried with -v and all looks good up till it asking for my password. It works fine on hardy still
<ssam> i have moved keys between machines and installs before without problems
<cypherdelic> Hey guys my Keyboardbindings are totally fucked up
<cypherdelic> cant use arrow keys properly in any application
<cypherdelic> sry for language
<cypherdelic> uuh
 * cypherdelic lays down on a guilloutine and says: just do it
<johanbr> After the last round of updates, myCtrl key no longer works in gnome. Also, keypresses don't repeat any more. Has anyone else seen this?
<cypherdelic> bla arrow key check
<cypherdelic> still i cant use my arrow key to go back and edit what i wrot
<cypherdelic> :(
<cypherdelic> i cant file a bug
<cypherdelic> ;)
<cypherdelic> letme do a reboot first with reconfigured keybindings
<johanbr> It's just the arrow keys that don't repeat... weird.
<jimmyspark> when's gnome gonna get a face lift like kde?
<cypherdelic> NO! Still i cant use arrow keys in typing :(((((( very annoying
<johanbr> cypherdelic: If I set the gnome keyboard preferences to "Generic" and "Evdev controlled", the arrow keys work, kind of. But they don't repeat...
<cypherdelic> evdev controlled, hold on
<cypherdelic> so wim reassigning with evdev managed
<cypherdelic> now the tags are XF86
<cypherdelic> how to delte ones i dont use? mabye thes block arrow keys
<cypherdelic> because they have this 0x## sheme
<johanbr> Delete what?
<cypherdelic> a minding
<cypherdelic> deactivate it in gnome-keybingings-properties
<cypherdelic> binding
<cypherdelic> i dont see any way, but switch back to Generic 105 Key and reassign the ones i use with ne bindings of the ones that i want to be delted
<cypherdelic> then switch to ev and reconfigur the ones i use
<cypherdelic> isnt there an easier way to deactivate a keybinding?
<cypherdelic> :(
<cypherdelic> oh btw arrows work, so i just ignore this old bindings, tz
<cbr> does the new network-manager package work?
<johanbr> cbr: Haven't tried yet, but the n-m package from the PPA works. I think they're more or less the same.
<cbr> which ppa?
<johanbr> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<cbr> thanks
<jtechidna> hmm, well an updated knetworkmanager isn't in Intrepid yet it seems, I guess I'll have to enable that ppa
<cbr> that's why i was interested as well :p
<jtechidna> it removed network-manager-kde <.<
<cypherdelic> I remember i could switch the behauviour of running processes for example to restart (when closed) where do i do i that, i remembered it in session?
<cbr> /var/lib/dpkg/info/network-manager.postinst: 35: /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required: not found
<cbr> aww crap
<cbr> the installation failed
<cbr> actually it didnt
<cbr> but it sounded a warning
<cbr> crap, it says network-manager isn't configured
<johanbr> Edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/network-manager.postinst and comment out the notify-reboot-required line.
<cbr> i guess it updates it
<cbr> because the line is uncommented again
<cbr> can i just run configure on it somehow?
<cbr> with dpkg?
<cbr> so it wont actually update the file from the .deb?
<cbr> o
<cbr> --configure
<cbr> k, trying it out
<lokpest> Will Ibex have kde3 in repo? I got both yes and no as ansers
<lokpest> answers*
<Serega> hi there
<Serega> guys, after a recent update my arrow keys stopped to work in KDE4. Though they work fine in ttys and xev shows events
<johanbr> Happened to me in gnome too.
<johanbr> I wonder which package is buggy, if it happens in both kde and gnome.
<Serega> johanbr: oh. cool...
<Serega> let's figure out together :)
<JontheEchidna> lokpest: Ibex will only have kde3 versions of applications where a stable version for kde4 isn't available
<Serega> most annoying issue when coding
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it's all kde4
<lokpest> isnt kde3 maintained at all?
<lokpest> I think that some folks that run kde3 and dont like kde4 might fork kde3
<jimmyspark> kde 4 is a bit wierd
<JontheEchidna> lol no, a fork isn't going to happen
 * lokpest likes kde4 btw
<jimmyspark> its not very consistent the styling
<JontheEchidna> jimmyspark: what do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> all the apps seem pretty consistent to me
<jimmyspark> well the vista style styling is cool, but as soon as you hit the menu bar or move away from the desktop the widget set it totally different and much more conservative
<JontheEchidna> ah, plasma vs rest of the destkop
<JontheEchidna> well there are some conservative plasma themes out ther
<cbr> yeah, seems to work well
<cbr> can't try wifi cuz i dont have any networks available here
<Unksi> hmm, whats up with network-manager-kde? is it getting replaced soon? :)
<ryanakca> When I try to start X, I get '(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available.'  ... same thing happens with nvidia and vesa. What should I install?
<cbr> there were rumours about there being a network-manager plasmoid in preparation
<Unksi> ok
<cbr> but nothing specific
<johanbr> ryanakca: Try xserver-xorg-video-nv
<johanbr> And xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<ryanakca> johanbr: same problem
<cypherdelic> OK, Arrow Keys left and right work for my now, but I still cant use the Up-Arrow to cycle through what i have said (or i.e.e terminal history)
<cypherdelic> What he does is a Screenshot :/
<cypherdelic> But i definetly put Screenshot to Print Key in gnome-keybinding-properties
<cypherdelic> but that dont work on that key :/
<cypherdelic> no matter what keys i bind to the screenshot function, it will only work with up-arrow ;X
<ryanakca> What is intrepid's equivalend of nvidia-glx-new?
<ryanakca> s/lend/lent/g
<cypherdelic> nvidia-glx-1##
<cypherdelic> ##=version you ant
<ryanakca> cypherdelic: thanks
<cypherdelic> now prob had the same issue when firstly rebooted into intrepid ;)
<cypherdelic> any suggestions to my Up-Arrow key problem binding stays on Screenshot :(
<JonPackard> Good news about bug 246067 - It seems to have been fixed in the last kernel update (2.6.26-5)!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<JonPackard> any chance somebody else can confirm this? :)
<bardyr> Hey, does anyone know when nm-0.7 hits the repos or if there are any pre rls debs?
<johanbr> It's there already (but may not have hit your local mirror yet).
<bardyr> Hey, i just upgraded (update-manager -d) to intrepid from hardy, but what ever i try to do, X will only run in low res mode.
<bardyr> it seems like it wont even read the xorg.conf file
<bardyr> any known issues?
<k0p> when I can get the last intrepid iso?
<Serega> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-3/
<Serega> k0p: here
<k0p> Serega, thanks
<k0p> another question
<Serega> np
<Serega> go ahead
<k0p> packages after have advocates on revu will test on intrepid repositories?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-08
<Hobbsee> right.  now iv'e been hit by this lack fo keyboard for X thing...what was the solution?  :)
<RAOF> Let me grab it...
<RAOF>        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "boolean"
<RAOF> In ServerFlags
<RAOF> You want to set that to false.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i wonder what the actual syntax for that is.  i thought there was an EndServerFlags or something too
<RAOF> Section "ServerFlags"
<RAOF> foo
<RAOF> EndSection
<Hobbsee> RAOF: thanks, that's worked.
<cwillu_> how much success am I likely to have running intrepids kernel + modules in hardy?
<cwillu_> I'm trying to troubleshoot a suspend issue, and have the crazy notion that a newer kernel might have it fixed
<RAOF> An entirely unsupported amount of success.
<cwillu_> of course
<RAOF> It may well work, however.
<cwillu_> let me rephrase
<cwillu_> if I do that, do I need to muck about with libc, or is just installing the kernel debs likely to be enough (in an completely unsupported sense)
<RAOF> The latter.
<cwillu_> oh, goodie
<cwillu_> always an exciting day, the day I first make an unholy mix of ubuntu + ubuntu+1
<JontheEchidna> = 2ubuntu + 1 :P
<cwillu_> well, recall that ubuntu = 8.04.1, and ubuntu+1 == 8.10
<JontheEchidna> you have a point
 * cwillu_ hits apply
<cwillu_> oooo!
<cwillu_> it turned off!
<crimsun> cwillu_: technically it's 8.04 (the point releases don't change the LSB Release
<cwillu_> and it almost turned back on!
<cwillu_> and blindly shutdown -h now<enter> made it turn off again!
 * cwillu_ does a happy dance
<cwillu_> now to see if nvidia wants to join the party :p
<cwillu_> hmm
 * RAOF 's laptop both suspends _and_ resumes with nvidia-glx-177 at the moment.
<cwillu_> that looks an awful lot like compiz
 * cwillu_ clicks suspend
 * cwillu_ looks at the blinking power light
 * cwillu_ clicks the power light button ish thing
<cwillu_> A PASSWORD PROMPT!
 * cwillu_ huggles RAOF 
<crimsun> RAOF: as does mine, but it's using 169.12 from -proposed
<RAOF> crimsun: That's because you're a cowering Hardy user.  Real men use Intrepid, and don't have working keyboards or mice in X!
<JontheEchidna> heh
<zerwas> Are there plans to use empathy instead of Pidgin in Intrepid?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no.
<RAOF> I think that empathy will likely replace pidgin at some point, but not right now.
<zerwas> RAOF: that's also what i think
<zerwas> let's see how it goes with farsight
 * cwillu_ huggles RAOF again
<crimsun> RAOF: it's hard to break others' computers if one's doesn't even boot ;)
 * cwillu_ huggles RAOF again and again and again\
<mbrigdan> how exactly does pbuilder work?
<JontheEchidna> It creates a minimal ubuntu installation, and then builds your package
<mbrigdan> ah
<JontheEchidna> well, more of a minimal package system
<mbrigdan> so I just use pbuilder, and don't need to chroot or something?
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> it does that stuff for you
<mbrigdan> I do need to be in the right dir though, right? (right as in where I created the pbuilder thing)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't hurt I guess
<RAOF> mbrigdan: No, you don't need to be in the right dir; pbuilder uses a bunch of conf files to determine what you mean.
<mbrigdan> ah, ok
<cwillu_> hmm
<cwillu_> didn't notice that ndiswrapper isn't working
<JontheEchidna> pbuilder ususally just works for me :P
<mbrigdan> I just built bc (a calc app, I think) for intrepid. I'm going to guess that no-one needs it and that I have no reason to hold on to it anymore?
<cwillu_> mbrigdan, you're gonna drop the arbitrary precision calculator?
<cwillu_> you animal!
<mbrigdan> just the .deb for intrepid, which i'm not using
<mbrigdan> wow, bc is fast
<ganymede> hello, i'm not too familiar with ubuntu since i do not use it frequently, but is there any plan to use a C-based system script system, so that system scripts do not have to be interpretted, thus speeding up start up times?
<cwillu_> ganymede, system startup is io bound
<cwillu_> ganymede, there's no gains to be had from that
<rraj-be> i want to help ubuntu by reporting bugs in ubuntu 8.10. . .  . Where can i get ubuntu 8.10 for this
<ganymede> cwillu_: in theory, yes, but certain people have measured increase of startup times, for example, for 29 seconds to 22 seconds, etc. (of course, there are a couple who have measured a decrease in boot speed)
<ganymede> and by increase of startup times, i mean increase of startup speed
<cwillu_> ganymede, 29->22 means there's a bug in the scripts somewhere, which should be fixed
<rraj-be> could any one help me   <i want to help ubuntu by reporting bugs in ubuntu 8.10. . . . Where can i get ubuntu 8.10 for this>
<cwillu_> !patience rraj-be,
<ubottu> cwillu_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu_> silly ubottu
<rraj-be> :)
<mluser-work> Anyone having problems with the vpn functionality of networkmanager after the last upgrade?
<cwillu_> the only way the overhead of interpretation could cause a 7 second slowdown is if the bootup process was doing some hard computation for >10 seconds
<rraj-be> cwillu  Sorry , . .  .. i am getting late to my college. .  .thats y i asked 2 times
<cwillu_> rraj-be, might I suggest googling "ubuntu intrepid" :p
<rraj-be> :)
<rraj-be> k
<ganymede> cwillu_: so ubuntu's RC scripts remain in bash?
<cwillu_> but failing that, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/ will get you to the same place :p
<cwillu_> ganymede, unless somebody can provide a good reason for them not to be
<cwillu_> measurable increases are good, but the measurements need to be repeated, and it needs to be shown that they're due to interpretation overhead rather than poor/bugged design
<ganymede> cwillu_: certain system calls need to be accessed during boot and this required C-based callouts to be added. these callouts were each statically linked, causing the rc system to bloat over time.
<cwillu_> ganymede, eh?
<cwillu_> 'open' is a system call
<ganymede> cwillu_: oh, and then there's also the embedded systems problem...
<cwillu_> ganymede, interpreted systems tend to have lower memory requirements than a statically built system
<cwillu_> and if you're dealing with _really_ small systems, you're not using rc style bootup anyway
<cwillu_> anyways, ubuntu isn't an embedded system (even ubuntu mobile isn't 'embedded' in the sense that it's usually meant)
<cwillu_> (very stringent cpu and memory requirements)
<cwillu_> ((remembering that (for example) an n800 has more cpu and memory than the average desktop in 2000 did)
<cwillu_> re: system calls, gotta be more specific as to which calls you're referring to
<ganymede> so in conclusion, there is no significant benefit in moving system scripts to C, and leaving them in an interpretted form is far more convenient?
<cwillu_> open and reading files is what every program does, and it's very very very effecient
<cwillu_> I'd strengthen it to 'there is no benefit to ubuntu in moving them to c' myself :p
<cwillu_> anybody know what the trick is to get ssb to load after ndiswrapper is?
<cwillu_> I didn't need it for hardy, but it's required for intrepid it seems on my laptop
<cwillu_> ganymede, the boot process is io bound.  If it's not in some case, that's a bug.
<cwillu_> ganymede, the total interpretation time in that case is likely less than 0.1%
<cwillu_> so if your boot takes 27 seconds, that's .027 seconds time spent interpreting
<cwillu_> (okay, lets say 1%, so .27 seconds)\
<cwillu_> recoding in c might get you a 90% improvement (charitably)
<cwillu_> but you'll also have a code bloat, probably about 10 to 1
<cwillu_> and you'll lose the ability to easily modify the files without recompilation (requiring gcc to be installed standard)
<cwillu_> and for all of this work, you'll have a boot time of 26.73 seconds instead of 27 seconds :p
<ganymede> oh, right, ubuntu doesn't ship gcc by default
 * ganymede is used to source-based distros.
<cwillu_> if you want gentoo or bsd, you know where to find it :p
<ganymede> i've been using source based ditsros but am getting sick of it. tried ubuntu once but the boot time was noticably longer, even with fewer items on the startup list, so i was wondering if there was any plan to improve on that
<spiritssight> I wanted to know what the ibex desktop should be I seem to have the same desk top that 8.04 has
<spiritssight> I am using gnome as the desktop manger and session
<cwillu_> ganymede, yes there is, but the improvements aren't likely to come from gcc
<cwillu_> there's a bunch of discussion on the wiki, and probably more on the mailing lists
<cwillu_> spiritssight, same desktop?
<spiritssight> Yes the ligh coloured one
<cwillu_> spiritssight, gnome is gnome, intrepid is improved, but it's substatially the same os
<spiritssight> and same back ground
<cwillu_> artwork isn't final
<ganymede> cwillu_: do ubuntu scripts start up in parallel?
<cwillu_> ganymede, less /etc/init.d/rc
<cwillu_> I think by default they're not, as it causes (caused?) issues in some situations
<virtualroadside>  hmm.. theres an option though? i need to check into that
<virtualroadside> my carputer takes far too long to startup
<ganymede> cwillu_: thanks, i'll see if i can speed things up that way. i'm a person who frequently has to turn on and off the laptop
<cwillu_> virtualroadside, CONCURRENCY=none vs shell in /etc/init.d/rc
<cwillu_> ganymede, and you don't use suspend?
<ganymede> cwillu_: it's dual-booted, so i never know what operating system i'll need to come back to
<ganymede> cwillu_: and of course, some drivers are giving me suspend issues
<cwillu_> which?
<ganymede> cwillu_: we might be getting OT
<virtualroadside> hibernate broke when i moved from hardy beta to hardy normal.. haven't tried it in intrepid yet
<mbrigdan> OT doesn't really matter here, as long as theres not much going on
<ganymede> cwillu_: but thanks for the advice and information
<cwillu_> not really, just tweak CONCURRENCY= in /etc/init.d/local :p
<cwillu_> trouble shooting suspend in intrepid is ot?
<virtualroadside> ot?
<mbrigdan> off topic
<virtualroadside> ah
<ganymede> cwillu_: i was using the last one that came out...i don't keep up with their animal names
<mbrigdan> that would be hardy
<mbrigdan> heron
<ganymede> but at any rate, i have spent some time on these suspend issues and it's not going to end anywhere...i won't try anymore because enough of my time has gone into it
<ganymede> feels like time is better spent speeding up boot, rather than figuring suspend out
<ganymede> also, i have to go eat dinner. bye
<virtualroadside> the kernel used to delay my boot time for 5 seconds
<mbrigdan> yeah, suspend never worked for me either, I have no idea where to start on it
<virtualroadside> because of my BIOS
<mbrigdan> I also no that s2both/disk doesn't work either
<mbrigdan> *nkow
<mbrigdan> *knoq
<mbrigdan> *know
<cwillu__> which doesn't say much :p
<virtualroadside> heh
<cwillu__> acpi_sleep={s3_bios,s3_mode} can be useful
<cwillu__> as can acpi_osi={something bios dependant}
<cwillu__> the troubleshooting is different depending on whether it successfully suspends, and fails on resume, or fails to suspend in the first place
<burner> anyoen know how to get wireless on the eeepc working?
 * burner assumes network manager will be fixed again soon ;)
<RAOF> burner: Now's the time to file bugs; nm 0.7 just got uploaded.
<burner> RAOF: i saw that... i have no icon anymore on either of my pcs ;)
<burner> the eeepc issue I'm having is actually a madwifi issue with the atheros driver
<burner> i found a madwifi snapshot that worked on hardy's kerner, but I can't get it to work in 2.6.26
<spiritssight> Hello there, I just did some thing dum, I am needing help fix gnome, I was geting rid of kde and some how I missed it up
<spiritssight> I am booted into another partation of ubuntu ibex
<spiritssight> How can I fix gnome with then this partation
<burner> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
 * burner is unsure what you did
<spiritssight> not sure, I know the command you just gave but I need to get it    up and running on a different partation, I don't have network access it appears when at root of the other partation
<spiritssight> can I do a apt-get Cd I have
<spiritssight> to install gnome from the cd
<mbrigdan> anyone know how I can de-away my-self in x-chat, the gui always crashes, but I know there is a command for it
<RAOF> You use away? :)
<Ahadiel> mbrigdan, try /back
<mbrigdan> yay!
<mbrigdan> works
<mbrigdan> what do package maintainers do? Don't you have bots and stuff that compile packages for you? Do they just make sure packages aren't broken and stuff?
<JontheEchidna> They make the packages and update them
<JontheEchidna> and feed them to the servers to build them
<JontheEchidna> and fix bugs that may arise in the packaging
<JontheEchidna> in a nutshell
<mbrigdan> ah
<bazhang> couple of ways
<bazhang> |PiP|, first read the topic here
<mbrigdan> hmm, the package I made with pbuilder will let me install it, does this mean I setup pbuilder wrong?
<bazhang> |PiP|, the part about 'total system failure'
<|PiP|> yep read it
<bazhang> |PiP|, you know how to upgrade normally via the cli?
<|PiP|> yep, i just did a 'sudo update-manager -d'
<bazhang> |PiP|, this is not released yet; have you backed everything up?  things WILL break.
<Hobbsee> that's known to break, at times.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hmm.  i should do a backup.  *touch wood*
<bazhang> Hobbsee, haha
<|PiP|> bazhang: yep i have
<|PiP|> all my projects are on svn :D
<bazhang> |PiP|, seriously, reconsider. unless you want to hunt bugs and recover from 'total system failure' that is. :)
<aga> hai...all
<Hobbsee> bazhang: this whole "lack of keyboard by default' at the moment is a bit annoying, too
<mbrigdan> woot, I made an intrepid package
<bazhang> Hobbsee, wow
<RAOF> Awww, yeah.  #nouveau's currently working out how to make my laptop resume from suspend. :)
<Hobbsee> i finally upgraded - and found it *wasn't* fixed.
<RAOF> I don't think the fixed xorg has built yet.
<RAOF> Alternatively, it might still be FTBFSing :)
<mbrigdan> FTBFSing?
<RAOF> Failing To Build From Source
<mbrigdan> ah
<scyrma> anyone using kdm & kde4? when I logout, all I get is a blank screen. Wonder if it's a known bug, or a misconfiguration on my side
<scyrma> ..a blank screen that never comes back to light, and that blocks (ctrl-alt-f1) access to console :(
 * Hobbsee eyes launchpad
<Hobbsee> wtf is it on?
<mluser-work> Anyone having problems with the 'VPNC' vpn functionality of networkmanager after the last upgrade?
<RAOF> mluser-work: I think the answer will be 'everyone who uses vpnc'; I don't think that's currently supported by nm 0.7.  I could be wrong.
<mluser-work> RAOF: thanks
<IdleOne> can someone refreesh my memory on the upgrade command running alpha2 in VM
<IdleOne> is it not possible to upgrade to alpha3 via update-manager -d?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, you around?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> I am trying to upgrade-manager -d from alpha2 to alpha3 in VM but tells me I am up to date
<Hobbsee> do a normal dist-upgrade?
<IdleOne> yeah says up to date
<Hobbsee> then apparently you're up to date...
<IdleOne> how can I check if I am at alpha 3?
<RAOF> IdleOne: upgrade-manager won't take you from alpha2 to alpha3, anyway.
<RAOF> IdleOne: You can't, and you aren't.
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: do you do your normal updates?
<IdleOne> RAOF, why not?
<RAOF> Because alpha3 doesn't exist in a technical sense; neither does alpha2
<IdleOne> I haven't run the vm in a couple weeks or so
<IdleOne> and did not get any updates tonight when I started up
<IdleOne> I find it very strange that I am not getting any updates
<RAOF> sudo aptitude update; do you have network? :)
<IdleOne> yes of course
<IdleOne> yup still nothing
<IdleOne> :/
<Hobbsee> is your mirror out of date?
<IdleOne> imbrandon is what I am using
<IdleOne> but maybe yeah
<mbrigdan> anyone have a package that I attempt to build for Intrepid? So far i've followed the tutorial and make a hello package, but I want to see if a real package is different.
<mbrigdan> *could attempt to build
<IdleOne> I am getting failures from the Translation_en_US
<IdleOne> oh oh
<IdleOne> 336 updates
<IdleOne> guess it was the server
<mbrigdan> where does hardy store the actual screensaver programs?
<scyrma> /usr/lib/xscreensaver ?
<marco> hey
<marco> is it a known issue for drives to be listed twice
<marco> when their mounted from the Places menu
<marco> *they're
<burner> marco:  i think it was fixed with a recent nautilus update a day or two ago
<marco> burner, oh, ok
<marco> I guess it'll be fixed when I restart gnome then
 * burner prefers to just do alt+f2 and "killall nautilus" but to each their own
<cypherdelic> Hello, compiz packages need to be updated to the Version of ppa.launchpad.net intrepid main universe for 64bit. That packages have git version with this date: 20080807, the ubuntu packages ones have 20080630.
<cypherdelic> compiz doesnt work  with mix of this versions
<RAOF> cypherdelic: All ppa's are unsupported; if you've broken your compiz by installing from a ppa, you need to complain to the PPA's maintainer.
<cypherdelic> right i dod that, but they told my some of my packages are left ubuntu and they are to old ;)
<cypherdelic> i used ppa mix with ubuntu for no problems the last weegs
<RAOF> cypherdelic: There's nothing we can do.  It's the PPA maintainer's problem.
<RAOF> What ppa is this, anyway?
<emet> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in intrepid
<emet> anyone know why?
<RAOF> emet: Because noone's packaged it yet?
<emet> alright
<emet> silverlight is actually being used now for something important
<emet> Olympic games
<emet> :\
<RAOF> You can install the plugin in firefox.
<emet> the official plugin doesn't do video
<emet> to add video requires and excessively complex build process
<RAOF> Really?  I thought the official plugin allowed you to download microsoft's binary fun?
<emet> whatever, I don't really care for the Olympics, but I'm sure someone using Ubuntu probably will
<emet> RAOF, not yet I guess
<Marco> Hey, would anyone happen to know what canonical's stance is on using "buntu" without your distro name
<Marco> if it's not an official derivative?
<jpds> Marco: Ask in #ubuntu-derivative.
<pwnguin> did nm-0.7 hit?
<pwnguin> with universal network prefs?
<RAOF> Ya.
<RAOF> And semi-universal crazy breakage :)
<pwnguin> doh
<Gian1> Hello, can anyone help me in nvidia driver installing?
<Gian1> It doesn't work....
<porncake> hey guys im trying to make a .sh script to do this : ./script.sh $answer1 $answer2 $answer3, so i need to know how to echo 3 questions and use the answers in my script
<Pici> porncake: This is the channel for Intrepid Ibex support, try #bash instead.
<porncake> thank you
<Marco> Was the theme changed in a recent update?
<Marco> back to a light theme?
<coz_> hey guys..any news on wacom tablet autodetec in ibex?
<coz_> autodetect
<pwnguin> coz_: yea
<pwnguin> input hotplug hit recently
<pwnguin> i havent tried it yet but it sounds like its getting close
<pwnguin> fun. cant hit up wireless in intrepid
<coz_> pwnguin,  very cool  thnks
<coz_> thanks
<mbrigdan> where are the configuration files for the screen savers kept?
<cycom> My bluetooth mighty mouse's horizontal scroll works, but backwards.  Is there a way to make sure that horizontal scrolling left goes to button6 and horizontal scrolling right goes to button 7?  I don't want to use xmodmap because that'll make my touchpad backwards.
<phaverkamp> I just upgraded Virtualbox to 1.6.4 and Alpha 3 still kernel panics
<tanath> hm, window manager no longer works with firefox
<tanath> firefox maximizes to cover the screen, and has no borders & titlebar
<nemo> yay
<nemo> http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html
<nemo> is in 2.6.26
<nemo> man that's a reason to upgrade. I can satisfy my retro urges by playing 8bit music again :)
<nemo> tanath: and you didn't accidentally hit F11? :)
<nemo> or screw with userChrome.css ?
<tanath> nemo: nope. it's not that kind of maximized
<tanath> not full-screened
<tanath> just happens to insist on being 'maximized' and taking up the whole screen
<tanath> i can still full-screen it with f11
<tanath> i can't alt+click to drag, or anything either, which leads me to believe it has no controlling WM
<tanath> nemo: and no, it happened after a recent update and/or reboot
<tanath> ah! wtf...
<tanath> i hit alt+tab, then while still holding alt, pressed shift+tab to go back, and the screen started flashing like crazy
<tanath> happens half the time i hit alt+tab now... :-/
<tanath> may be part of that flickery key issue
<tanath> ah, no... it's whenever alt tab would bring up firefox
<tanath> ok, my firefox hasn't changed recently, so it's something else
<tanath> it makes everything except the desktop bg flash in and out. even the gnome panel flickers
<nemo> tanath: you are, presumably, using compiz
<tanath> yes
<nemo> does it continue with compiz disabled?
<nemo> KDE or Gnome?
<tanath> gnome
<tanath> still does with metacity
<tanath> flickering stops though, because it doesn't do the window preview in alt+tab
<tanath> weird, after switching to metacity & back, now i can't negativize it with the negative plugin. it only switches to negative when i bring up a menu
<tanath> well, i just got updates to gnome-panel & stuff, so logging out
<isakey> zomg new design rules! but dark gray is not best color really...
<isakey> whity pink and whity blue... ohh.. also ponies and dolphins everythere... :P
<isakey> it will be really cool
<isakey> like this http://imagechan.com/img/5884/Manly%20Tattoo/
<isakey> kthx
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<alex-weej_> http://alex-weej.blogspot.com/2008/08/sucata-run-2008.html
<alex-weej_> before anyone else grills me for spam, sorry. "/amsg" works for all networks at once in X-Chat, CAUTION!
<DanaG> Aah, now I do see how broadcom cards suck: at school, it repeatedly deauthenticates and reauthenticates from/to the AP.
<DanaG> oh wait... it's just the access point sucking.
<DanaG>  dmesg | grep "[assoc,auth]" | wc -l
<DanaG> 2053
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> Most of those are from the Broadcom card.
<tuedel> hi! every time i log into gnome, i get that "your last session lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes (along with some display errors). i can't find anything helpful in all those logfiles... here is my ~/.xsession-errors, if it makes sense to anyone: http://pastebin.ca/1096181 . i've already disabled compiz.
<tuedel> the failsafe session doesn't work either
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-09
<tuedel> hi! every time i log into gnome, i get that "your last session lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes (along with some display errors). i can't find anything helpful in all those logfiles... here is my ~/.xsession-errors, if it makes sense to anyone: http://pastebin.ca/1096273 . i've already tried disabling compiz, deleting ~/.config/autostart and ~/.gnome2/session, but none of these helped. the 
<Skiessi> anyone watching any olympic streams?
<Skiessi> or is there anything on atm?
<Skiessi> nvm
<Skiessi> I'll ask in #ubuntu
<doggymenz> anyone updated compiz in last few hours, and have problem with it no longer working?
<mbrigdan> where are the configuration files for the screen saver kept?
<JontheEchidna> mbrigdan: in kde or gnome?
<mbrigdan> gnome
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<mbrigdan> :(
<mbrigdan> where are they kept in KDE?
<mbrigdan> gnome might be similar
<JontheEchidna> ~/.kde/share/config/kscreensaverrc
<mbrigdan> nope, not there
<mbrigdan> oh well
<DaskReecH> Hey can I tell from an ISO what version it is?
<DaskReecH> Is there something I can grep for? or a file that would say hardy vs Gutsy vs Intreprid
<DaskReecH> or the numerical designation
<DaskReecH> ah dists ok
<LaserJock> anybody know offhand the proper way to fix pcspeaker + PA problem?
<Pici> LaserJock: With the screeching audio?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I mean, I've read several bugs, etc.
<Pici> blacklist snd_pcsp worked for me.
<biggahed> so... any reports about broken kb layouts?
<Pici> Yes
<biggahed> any pointers on how to fix it?
<Pici> bug 255008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255008 in xorg-server "Up arrow key mapped to Print [screen]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255008
<biggahed> thanks
<Pici> Sure
<biggahed> (but in my case its not only that... but first let me read it)
<Pici> Its a whole slew of remapped keys
<cycom> ok, I'm going nuts.  No matter what I do, I cannot get my mighty mouse to have it's horizontal scroll in the correct direction
<cycom> unless, of course, I change xmodmap and swap 6 7 to 7 6, at which point my touch pad horizontal scroll is reversed.
<cycom> no matter what I set in my Xorg.conf, the mouse is autodetected and ignores all my config changes.
<cycom> any hints as to how to invert my horizontal scroll on my mighty mouse without trashing the horizontal scroll on my touchpad?  Or at the very least, invert the horizontal scroll on my synaptics touchpad so xmodmap doesn't break it?
<biggahed> then you probably have some error on your conf
<biggahed> or it wouldnt ignore your xorg.conf
<biggahed> i think
<tanath> cycom: you can use xev to check what the numbers are to know for sure what they should be in your xorg.conf
<cycom> ok, with NOTHING set in my Xorg.conf for my mighty mouse, it defaults to left being 7 and right being 6. It's supposed to be the other way.
<cycom> and with a section opening that device (/xev/input/by-path/(mouse path), I get an error: (EE) Grab failed. Device already configured?
<cycom> part of me just wants to invert my synaptics touchpad driver's horizontal scroll, since it is the only device permanantly attached and in the config
<cycom> I mean, I just disable my synaptic touchpad section, and it autodetected back in.  how can I disable autodetection in Xorg?
<virtualroadside> cycom: its probably evdev's fault
<virtualroadside> try adding the following ServerFlags
<virtualroadside> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "true"
<cycom> virtualroadside: allowemptyinput?
<virtualroadside> yeah
<virtualroadside> for disabling autodetection
<virtualroadside> you also need to be sure that you're not using /dev/input/mice too
<cycom> virtualroadside: huh. nope, didn't change anything
<virtualroadside> hm
<cycom> still getting 'Grab failed. Device already configured?'
<virtualroadside> try shutting down hal and restarting X
<virtualroadside> /etc/init.d/hal stop
<cycom> virtualroadside: hehe, I think that may have helped, but it killed my keyboard in X, so I can't login. hang on a sec
<virtualroadside> so i think theres some X directive to fix your button issue... what you can do is put the information into an FDI file that hal reads
<virtualroadside> and config your touchpad from that instead of from xorg.conf
<cycom> well, it's the mighty mouse I'm worried about really
<cycom> it's a bluetooth mouse, and even if I manually configure it...
<cycom> it doesn't seem to be using the config
<virtualroadside> yeah
<virtualroadside> which is because of the config isn't used after you start X
<virtualroadside> so you use an FDI file to load a config for it
<virtualroadside> via HAL
<virtualroadside> i had this problem with my touchscreen, where it wouldn't work if i unplugged it
<virtualroadside> because it wouldn't work with autodetect, and there wasn't a way to specify a config that would always be used for that device
<virtualroadside> so i patched it :)
<virtualroadside> so use an FDI file
<virtualroadside> its documented nicely.. one sec
<cycom> cool!
<virtualroadside> heh
<virtualroadside> oh
<cycom> yeah, buttons 6 and 7 are still reversed without hal enabled, no matter what I do with the config :p
<cycom> getting a bit annoyed with that.
<virtualroadside> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-keymap.fdi
<virtualroadside> no
<virtualroadside> heh
<virtualroadside> its not there
<virtualroadside> odd
<virtualroadside> silly lack of docs
<virtualroadside> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
<virtualroadside> no
<virtualroadside> damnit
<virtualroadside> the documented one isn't there
<cycom> I found the policy that makes it evdev
<virtualroadside> http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/xserver.git;a=blob;h=9c3f9fb725c4c6ae5c955fe0b2fe714c3f349dcb;hb=4212599c922373a224d2235c74672a3a3aa8e0b1;f=config/x11-input.fdi
<virtualroadside> that one is nicely documented
<virtualroadside> heh, none of that stuff ever made it onto the X wiki
<virtualroadside> go figure
<cycom> virtualroadside: I still don't understand what I'm supposed to change...
<virtualroadside> well if you setup an FDI file that matches your device
<cycom> I mean, what can I do about the horizontal scrolling? I have seen NO options for that so far
<virtualroadside> then it will load that config
<virtualroadside> oh
<virtualroadside> ok
<virtualroadside> so, im useless for that part :)
<virtualroadside> why not just fix the driver?
<virtualroadside> add an option to switch them around
<cycom> heh. was hoping I wouldn't have to. besides, who says that it won't break other mise?
<cycom> mice*
<virtualroadside> have you tried ZAxisMapping?
<virtualroadside> well thats why you make it an option
<IdleOne> looks like my actual upgrade to Intrepid went well :) sound and network is working fine
<cycom> virtualroadside: SUCCESS.  I editited the source and changed mouse_wheel_left=7 and mouse_wheel_right=6 and it worked. not sure what it'll do to other mice, but I don't have any other mise.
<virtualroadside> lol
<cycom> mice* jesus, how do I keep typoing that.
<virtualroadside> you should add an option for it, and submit a patch :)
<cycom> god, with my C coding skills? I imagine I would make people cry.
<virtualroadside> just need to copy the other part of the driver -- I would imagine that its got *other* settings you can mimic
<cycom> 'WHY?! WHY DOES IT LOOK SO TERRIBLE?!  Did he vomit on his keyboard? XD'
<cycom> yeah, I kinda figured. We'll see what I can do.
<virtualroadside> awesome though :)
<cycom> hehe. yeah, you have no idea how stoked I am.
<virtualroadside> indeed
<zniavre> good morning
<cycom> mornin'
<tuedel> good morning. every time i log into gnome, i get that "your last session lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes (along with some display errors). i can't find anything helpful in all those logfiles... here is my ~/.xsession-errors, if it makes sense to anyone: http://pastebin.ca/1096273 . i've already tried disabling compiz, deleting ~/.config/autostart and ~/.gnome2/session, but none of these he
<Finnish> Hmm, I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release
<Finnish> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<gnomefreak> Finnish:  change the fi to uk or gb and see if that helps run update after you change all fi to any country code but since uk and gb are main mirrors thats why i suggest them
<gnomefreak> gb works for me on intrepid
<tuedel> every time i log into gnome, i get that "your last session lasted less than 10 seconds" message, and as soon as i click ok, my xserver crashes (along with some display errors). i can't find anything helpful in all those logfiles... here is my ~/.xsession-errors, if it makes sense to anyone: http://pastebin.ca/1096273 . i've already tried disabling compiz, deleting ~/.config/autostart and ~/.gnome2/session, but none of these helped. the fail
<tuedel> this is really getting me mad :(
<Ayabara> is there a nice site with an overview of what's new in Intrpid Ibex?
<gnomefreak> tuedel: file a bug and attach the Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old and  .xsession-errors
<gnomefreak> Ayabara: see /topic
<tuedel> gnomefreak: bug for gnome-session?
<gnomefreak> i would file it against xorg or you can use gnome-session and it will be redirected if its not right
<tuedel> ok, will do that. thanks!
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> be back reboot
<Ayabara> gnomefreak: I tried that link, but haven't found any nice overview yet :)
<Finnish> gnomefreak: Thanks! Setting the source to Main server helped me out
<gnomefreak> np glad you got it
<k0p> hi all.
<k0p> I have a package on repositorys added yesterday. But it's not compiled yet. Is need requirement a compile to the package?
<gnomefreak> k0p: see #ubuntu-motu and you might want to explain it better
<k0p> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<s0ullight> does nvidia support 2.6.26 allreadY?
<gnomefreak> yes
<s0ullight> so X should be working now i mean high resolutions
<gnomefreak> you may need to screw with xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> depending ont he card you have nvidia-glx-numbers
<gnomefreak> replace numbers with your cards drivers
<s0ullight> 8600
<s0ullight> and what compat wireless tree is intrepid using?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx-177
<gnomefreak> s0ullight: ^^
<s0ullight> lemme just look up some things :d ill ask you again if i have questions tnx
<gnomefreak> remember xorg.conf hasnt been fixed for many yet
<s0ullight> gnomefreak: atm i have a custom compiled 2.6.26 :D i need that kernel till intrepid is stable enough im going to play with the custom kernel
<gnomefreak> s0ullight: the above drivers may not work with it but might
<s0ullight> gnomefreak: X isnt the most important thing for me
<s0ullight> iwl4965 that driver and its compability with 2.6.26 and some additional patches :d
<s0ullight> last time compat wireless tree was totally broken and i had kernel panic microcode errors and so o
<s0ullight> n
<tormod> ssam: want to try gdb?
<tormod> ssam: how much RAM do you have?
<tormod> ssam: if you have a lot, try booting with mem=1024M for instance
<ssam> tomsku, hi
<ssam> tormod, hi
<ssam> i have 2GB
<ssam> i'll give it a go
<ssam> mem=512M did not help :-(
<tormod> ssam: did you try gdb? can be tricky. anyway, maybe they know upstream. can you file a bug?
<ssam> just uploading my gdb log to LP. thank you for helping me
<ssam> there are some similar bugs upstream. and ones with the blank screen. but no hard lock
<ssam> if i open a new bug i guess they can figure out if they are dupes
<tormod> ssam: sure.
<ssam> tormod, also just to note, my lspci is attached higher up the bug
<tormod> oh yes, I got confused by that Intel hijacker
<tormod> I am not sure about that gdb, the SIGUSR1 should better be ignored. wait...
<tormod> handle SIGUSR1 nostop
<tormod> once you're at the first breakpoint, make a second: break xf86MapPciMem
<tormod> then "cont" should take you to the second
<tormod> type "where" and "list" to see where you are
<ssam> i'll give that a try
<ssam> i dont get a prompt back after doing 'cont' after adding the second break
<ssam> there was a "Function "xf86MapPciMem" not defined. "message
<ssam> is there an earlier point i can break at
<tormod> aha it's not compiled with XSERVER_LIBPCIACCESS
<tormod> break pci_device_map_range
<ssam> that worked
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35861/
<ssam> the machine is still alive
<tormod> ahem it is compiled with XSERVER_LIBPCIACCESS, I just can't read ifndefs.
<tormod> can you do a "bt full" there?
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35864/
<tormod> hmm all values are "optimized" away
<ssam> by the compiler?
<tormod> yes the code is so optimized that there are no values around for gdb
<tormod> can you install the libpciaccess dbg package?
<tormod> libpciaccess0-dbgsym
<ssam> ok. then shall i make my way back to where we are in gdb
<tormod> maybe it works while it's running
<tormod> type "frame 1" to be in RADOEONMapMMIO and then "print *info"
<ssam> gives http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35867/
<tormod> that's a lot of zeroes. do you read the code so you see what I want to check?
<tormod> I want to see the arguments to pci_device_map_range
<ssam> i have not looked at the source yet
<tormod> you can do "list" and "list -" to look at the code around where you are
<tormod> but maybe that doesn't work with dbgsym packages btw
<ssam> they just show me "in ../../src/radeon_driver.c"
<ssam> i dont have the source installed
<ssam> they show a number aswell. line number?
<tormod> MMIOAddr = 3491758080, MMIOSize = 65536,
<tormod> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/tree/src/radeon_driver.c line 357
<ssam> thanks, i was just googling for the source :-)
<tormod> I have no clue if these parameters make sense
<tormod> once you have the libpciaccess0-dbgsym you can "step" into that function and see how far you get
<ssam> so you want to know whats being passed to pci_device_map_range when it crashes
<tormod> exactly
<ssam> if i do step, and then 'bt full' will it tell the arguments?
<tormod> yes that should work if it has the symbols
<tormod> you can always try without also
<ssam> did the 'frame 1' command move me somewhere else, do i need to move back?
<tormod> yes you're now in frame 1 = RADEONMapMMIO
<tormod> but you're already inside pci_device_map_range this time.
<tormod> not you, but the program counter :)
<tormod> well you already did bt full, it won't list argument unless it has debug symbols
<ssam> step killed it :-( "Single stepping until exit from function pci_device_map_range, which has no line number information."
<tormod> ok get that dbgsym
<ssam> done
<tormod> now "next" your way through pci_device_map_range()
<ssam> ok
<tormod> do a bt full to start with
<tormod> then while next'ing, try "info locals" to see the variables
<ssam> is "Breakpoint 2, pci_device_map_range (dev=0x123f8b8, base=3491758080, size=65536, map_flags=1, addr=0x1257788)" what you are after?
<tormod> good, that's the arguments. from here on I don't know much, maybe these parameters are fine or obviously wrong.
<tormod> where
<tuedel> from .xsession-errors: "Unable to create /home/tuedel/.dbus/session-bus" <-- could this be a reason for my xserver/gnome-session crashing? (for a description of my problem see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/256332 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256332 in xorg "Xorg crashes during gnome login" [Undecided,New]
<tormod> can you walk through pci_device_map_range. caution
<tormod> if you in RADEONMapMMIO and do next it will do the whole pci_device_map_range in one.
<tormod> make sure you're in pci_device_map_range (where and frame) and then do "next" here
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35868/   the info locals dont seem to be that interesting
<ssam> shall i keep nexting
<tormod> ssam, I wonder why it jumps between  215 and 226
<tormod> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libpciaccess/tree/src/common_interface.c
<tormod> (but the line numbers might be a little off from the Ubuntu code)
<tormod> yes do a few more nexts
<tormod> the fun starts at line 260
<tormod> or more at line 273
<ssam> the line numbers are jumping around strangly, but now in locals i have region=0 and err=14
<ssam> now region=1
<tormod> ok we must be in 281 then
<ssam> now 2. ah, i see loop from 0 to 6
<ssam> i am at 260
<tormod> pastebin?
<tormod> we should have a "live" pastebin :) I guess it's called vnc :)
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35870/
<ssam> i was think that. a hacked up tee command that fed to a website
<ssam> more nexts?
<tormod> yeah let's see if eventually hangs here, on a given region
<ssam> it died. whole session at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35874/
<ssam> shall i upload it to LP
<tormod> to make it easier you could apt-get source the libpciaccess0, export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nodebug nostrip noopt", and debuild -b -us -uc
<tormod> then you would have all symbols and source code with numbers you can trust
<ssam> ok
<tormod> pastebin at crash?
<tormod> at least you're a gdb professional by now :)
<ssam> that last link is has all the way to the crash
<tormod> oh yeah I missed that
<tormod> yes please attach it to LP
<ssam> done. do i need to remove the dbsym  package, now that libpciaccess has it all built in?
<tormod> you don't need but I think it does no harm.
<tormod> your new binary will not look there anyway
<ssam> ok, so am back in pci_device_map_range
<ssam> do you want a paste
<tormod> yes and do a list so I see what the line numbers mean
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35878/
<ssam> line numbers seem to match
<tormod> yes they do, go on next'ing
<tormod> and do another "list" because the code could have changed further down
<tormod> info locals should make more sense now
<ssam> oo, its showing me the source as i go :-)
<tormod> yes even
<tormod> you can do cool things like "display region" and it will print its current value all the time
<ssam> upto line 252, numbers still agree
<ssam> shall i next until it dies
<tormod> well if you could stop just before :)
<tormod> last time it died on region=2
<ssam> ok i am on line 273, with region=2
<ssam> i think the next 'next' would kill it
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35880/
<tormod> can you do print *mappings
<pen> how's intrepid now?
<pen> good?
<ssam> $1 = {base = 3491758080, size = 65536, region = 2, flags = 1, memory = 0x0}
<tormod> print devp->num_mappings
<ssam> $2 = 0
<tormod> print pci_sys->methods->map_range
<ssam> $3 = (int (*)(struct pci_device *, struct pci_device_mapping
<ssam>      *)) 0x7fd17abd10db <pci_device_linux_sysfs_map_range>
<tormod> we should have enough information now (I have no clue about this)
<ssam> thanks. i'll upload that log
<tormod> you could do "step" now, instead of "next", and we'll be inside pci_sys->methods->map_range
<ssam> pci_device_linux_sysfs_map_range (dev=0x16728b8, map=0x168b300) at ../../src/linux_sysfs.c:507
<tormod> list corresponds to http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libpciaccess/tree/src/linux_sysfs.c ?
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35882/
<tormod> can you "next" thru the snprintf
<ssam> no
<tormod> it died?
<ssam> done, still alive
<tormod> print name
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35884/
<tormod> that looks fine. next
<ssam> how far shall i go
<tormod> are you done with "fd = open"
<ssam> up to map->memory = mmap(NULL, map->size, prot, MAP_SHARED, fd, offset);
<zbrahead91> Hello?
<tormod> print *map
<tormod> info locals
<tormod> then next until you're out of this function again.
<ssam> it died on the next
<tormod> it died on mmap? interesting.
<zbrahead91> In intrepid, the new netwrok-manager (and the old one) refused to let me use a GUI to manually configure my IP address on my LAN. The old one allowed me to edit /etc/network/interfaces and it worked. However, the new network-manager does not seem to use this file. How can I fix this?
<ssam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/35887/
<tormod> now we're in libc and almost kernel, so it should be enough :)
<ssam> cool, i'll upload it
<tormod> thanks for the handwork
<ssam> lol, linux is not happy booting with mem=1024 (missing them M)
<ssam> thanks for the gdb power
<tormod> does it need more than a whopping kilobyte nowadays?
<zbrahead91> Anyone going to give me any help :s?
<tormod> zbrahead91: ask asac or look for / file a bug
<tormod> zbrahead91: or ask in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676992&page=19
<zbrahead91> kk
<tuedel> from .xsession-errors: "Unable to create /home/tuedel/.dbus/session-bus" <-- could this be a reason for my xserver/gnome-session crashing? (for a description of my problem see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/256332 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256332 in xorg "Xorg crashes during gnome login" [Undecided,New]
<theunixgeek> Is there finally a new Human theme?
<theunixgeek> yes there is! :D
<theunixgeek> yayyy
<tormod> ssam: you never used fglrx on that setup, right?
<ssam> no, i am just check for sure
<ssam> could it be something in the linux-resticted-modules-* packages
<zbrahead91> By the way, whenever I use the file-roller application, it resukts in a catastrophic system crash based on permissions. I cant rport bugs very well, however, just thought I would mention it.
<ssam> tormod, i removed all the resticted modules. i never had fglrx installed. still no joy
<tormod> ssam: that's what I thought :) upstream asked.
<ssam> i am replying on the bug
<tormod> good
<tormod> he's probably on #radeon as well
<ssam> i have to go sorry, thanks for the help. bye
<tanath> hrm, the login splash screen doesn't go away after logging in now :-/
<tanath> and every new app i run is appearing in the loading at the bottom of the splash
<tanath> weird
<DanaG> ARgh... NetworkManager is a pain.
<DanaG> I use rfkill to disable my onboard wifi card.... and NetworkManager disables ALLLLLL wireless cards.
<DanaG> That's stupid.
<DanaG> I could understand if it were a software rfkill like on Toshiba, but it's not -- it's the Intel card's own rfkill.
<DanaG> Great, and now I disable rfkill... and NetworkManager still won't let me use any wireless devices.
<DanaG> ... so now I have to kill NetworkManager.
<DanaG> ARgh.
<DanaG> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-bugs/2008-05/msg06729.html
<DanaG> "Remember: HAL rfkill button objects are _not_ tied to a specific hardware device; some just happen to be, but that was never the intention becuase it's just not possible."
<DanaG> oh, if it's not possible...... then how can they be?
<DanaG> =þ
<Marco> Is anyone else's network connection going off/on all the time?
<nemo> Marco: you using Comcast? :)
<Marco> nah, AT&T DSL
<nemo> oh. bellsouth
<nemo> Marco: meh. maybe they have noisy unreliable connections too
<nemo> although last service call did wonders for mine.
<Marco> well, I just went over to my router and some cables weren't fully pushed in
<Marco> hopefully that was it
<Marco> nemo, I always wonder how service calls end up fixing issues like that
<nemo> Marco: heh.
<nemo> in my case they just have crappy cables
<nemo> was main reason my connection problems seemed related to temperature I think
<jacob> anyone running compiz seeing something similar to this when running some OpenGL apps/games? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16680426/neverball-corrupt2.png
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-10
<MermaidMan> can intrepid nuke a partition on a crash?
<pwnguin> did you make a backup?
<MermaidMan> yes
<MermaidMan> but is it possible?
<pwnguin> then yes
<pwnguin> intrepid is in alpha
<MermaidMan> Well a partition could get nuked on a crash anyways
<pwnguin> (not that I think it will get signficantly safer)
<pwnguin> what filesystem did you have in mind?
<MermaidMan> ext3\
<MermaidMan> the others ones are unstable or poorly made fscks like jfs
<pwnguin> you should be reasonably safe
<pwnguin> but hardware still fails, and there could be major bugs lying about I don't know about
<MermaidMan> i never had corruptions with jfs only fsck caused corruptions
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> ages ago, a roommate of mine nuked a xfs partition
<pwnguin> he unplugged the wrong cable from the ups
<MermaidMan> thats xfs
<pwnguin> indeed
<MermaidMan> have u ever used jfs?
<pwnguin> ive read about it but no, I've not used it
<pwnguin> for a long time it was a set of patches outside the kernel
<MermaidMan> now its in git
<pwnguin> anyways, when running intrepid, you may be the first person to experience a given bug, including data loss
<MermaidMan> why?
<pwnguin> why not?
<MermaidMan> oh NM
<MermaidMan> I might use intrepid as primart
<Zeroyez> where is the network settings
<pwnguin> if you're worried about data loss, intrepid is an elevated risk over hardy. if you really want intrepid, take steps to protect yourself
<MermaidMan> already did =)
<Zeroyez> when i installed it it seemed to go without a dns server set
<MermaidMan> you should always have backups
<Zeroyez> so i can only go to sites by typing in their ip
<pwnguin> Zeroyez: i think networking is a bit ~ atm
<Zeroyez> well, can you tell me how to un-~ it
<MermaidMan> well i am going to give jfs another chance on / anyways since that current ext3 paritition is basically trashed.
<pwnguin> Zeroyez: find a hardy cd
<pwnguin> alternatively, start hacking network manager and the kernel
<Zeroyez> thats the problem
<Zeroyez> there is no network manager
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> unless you can help fix that, you can only wait for others to
<Zeroyez> ok and what is the root password
<Zeroyez> it didn't ask me for one on setup...i'm used to debian
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> there isn't one
<pwnguin> sudo should ask for your password
<ganjaman> xfs and intrepid is something like unusable
<ganjaman> when updating from hardy
<ganjaman> i had a 1gb boot partition with ext3, and xfs root partition
<pwnguin> MermaidMan: see?
<ganjaman> the update fails
<Zeroyez> it's weird, intrepid has all the network settings right, but the only thing it can connect to is 192.168.1.1
<pwnguin> i suppose i should find and subscribe to the bug about networknig
<ganjaman> this bug sux
<Zeroyez> i wasted a whole 3 hours downloading this :C
<pwnguin> yikes
<pwnguin> i only run ubuntu+1 on my laptop
<ganjaman> me to
<ganjaman> thats why i test that
<pwnguin> why would you run xfs on a laptop?
<ganjaman> why, because its faster
<MermaidMan> pwnguin: I see
<alex_mayorga> anyone finding the AltGr key miss mapped?
<pwnguin> ganjaman: is it?
<MermaidMan> ganjaman: XFS is not very good at surviving crashs as good as jfs and etx3
<pwnguin> and even if it is, laptop drives are crazy slow
<pwnguin> but the crash survival part is the important thing
<ganjaman> who cares
<pwnguin> i thought you did
<DanaG> argh, damn firefox is blocking me.
<DanaG> http://www.villagetronic.com/vidock/index.html
<pwnguin> i guess im wrong
<DanaG> Reported attack site, yet:
<ganjaman> i care about the bugs, not the filesystem
<DanaG> oh... and this 20th time, it let me through.
<ganjaman> i always made backups
<MermaidMan> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/reiserfs.html
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: WFM
<ganjaman> either xfs or ext4 no homicide fs
<pwnguin> i hate reiserfs; takes too long to mount
<alex_mayorga> at least it loads, what's your problem?
<DanaG> Odd.. must be Redirect Remover.
<DanaG> http://85.255.118.252/ind.php?src=240&surl=www.villagetronic.com&sport=80&suri=%2Fvidock%2Findex.html
<DanaG> Click "Why was it blocked?"
<MermaidMan> i hate ext3, pig with inodes and a lot of OVERHEAD
<DanaG> What is the current listing status for 85.255.118.252/ind.php?  :   This site is not listed as suspicious.
<DanaG> ... if it's not suspicious.. that's just screwy.
<DanaG> .. and try clicking "ignore"
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: I see the breakage, and your point
<DanaG> http://www.stopbadware.org/reports/container?reportident=1091185
<DanaG> Odd.
<alex_mayorga> file in bugzilla, I believe
<alex_mayorga> anyone on a dell inspiron?
<ganjaman> the montauk monster was a modified intrepid
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: maybe you found a corner case of the Google police
<ganjaman> to promote ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> If you file it I can confirm that it might be a bugger
<DanaG> Hmm, I think it's not Firefox itself doing that; it's some odd interaction with Redirect Remover.
<DanaG> google for vidock and click the first result.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: what links do you follow to get to the bogus page?
<DanaG> So, it's not an Ubuntu bug.
<alex_mayorga> I for one tried Redirect Remover and found it to be more a pain than a tool
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Same here; just another reason why.  I'm going to get rid of it.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: clicking the first goog result works just fine
<alex_mayorga> ani Inspiron users whose keyboard layout went nuts?
<pwnguin> DanaG: any ideas where to look for the broken wireless bug?
<DanaG> What broken wireless bug?
<pwnguin> the one where i cant connect to anything internety
<pwnguin> time to find a crossover cable i guess
<pwnguin> and hope its fixed
<alex_mayorga> I think it's http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=ec92c244079e74711014485f196724ee&t=638402&page=2
<alex_mayorga> my screwy keyboard
<quentusrex> How difficult would it be to setup my own repo? I have to maintain customized ubuntu workstations and I'd like to be able to add configuration diff's into software modules and have all my network computers update to my own repo.
<emet> quentusrex, I don't think it's so hard
<emet> you mean on a LAN?
<quentusrex> yup
<quentusrex> I have around 400 computers all running ubuntu.
<quentusrex> and I hate to reconfigure them each time.
<emet> wow
<emet> where is this?
<emet> no you definitely should have your own repo
<quentusrex> the company I work for... Seattle...
<emet> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<quentusrex> yeah...
<quentusrex> we clog up the pipes some times....
<emet> you might want to run apt-cache too
<emet> to cache updates for the workstations
<emet> I think it's apt-mirror actually?
<emet> lol
<emet> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 120 kB
<emet> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in intrepid
<pwnguin> quentusrex: assuming you know about packaging, it's not impossible
<quentusrex> emet, is there a way to reconfigure some of the packages?
<emet> !info reprepro
<ubottu> reprepro (source: reprepro): Debian package repository producer. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5.2-1 (intrepid), package size 333 kB, installed size 824 kB
<emet> um sure
<pwnguin> quentusrex: there's a way to provide answers to config questions
<quentusrex> pwnguin, what about running diff's after the package is installed?
<pwnguin> if you need to get deeper than that, you'll have to rebuild the packages
<quentusrex> that's fine... I don't mind rebuilding them...
<pwnguin> quentusrex: why not run the diff on the package, then store that in the repo
<quentusrex> which ever would work better for me...
<pwnguin> well, i think packaging's probably a useful skill for a sysadmin anyways
<pwnguin> especially at that size
<emet> yeah
<emet> definitely
<quentusrex> I've made a few local packages
<quentusrex> we usually configure the new workstations with "wget ipaddress/install.deb" then just run the deb
<pwnguin> same principle, but you store them elsewhere
<emet> quentusrex, locally on the machine?
<quentusrex> How difficult would it be to keep up with updates to software packages?
<alex_mayorga> quentusrex: I might help you go from machine to machine using sneaker net if you get me an H1 visa in the mean time ;)
<quentusrex> emet, I run the wget and install on each machines through ssh
<emet> cool
<pwnguin> quentusrex: depends on the package
<pwnguin> and the distro
<quentusrex> well, we run hardy...
<pwnguin> if you stick with the stable stuff, and have a sizeable mirror / cache /proxy you should do okay
<quentusrex> is there a way to not allow new packages into my repo until I approve them?
<pwnguin> good question, I don't know
<quentusrex> such as each new package from the official repo's aren't allow into my repo until I authorize them? and then setup each of my machines to only look to my repo
<pwnguin> it seems like a simple thing to do via apt-cache
<emet> apt-mirror :)
<pwnguin> whatevre
<emet> lol
<emet> um
<emet> hrmrm
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there is an apt proxy thingy.
<DanaG> Oh, for customized... that's different.
<pwnguin> the thingy that acts as a middle man
<DanaG> You could make a custom "tweaks" package, and put that on the custom repo.
<alex_mayorga> that's apt-mirror IIRC
<DanaG> dpkg-divert can be handy.
<alex_mayorga> !info dpkg-divert
<ubottu> Package dpkg-divert does not exist in intrepid
<quentusrex> Would it be possible to manage my own stable/testing/unstable release folders?
<emet> debian?
<quentusrex> so that even if the software is stable for hardy, I still have to declare it stable for my network
<quentusrex> emet, I've forgotten how ubuntu manages the new packages.
<emet> I honest have no clue, but you can run your own mirror
<pwnguin> we use named repos
<quentusrex> I was using the debian reference because it seems easier for my network
<DanaG> Another thing you can do:
<emet> you might be able to stall updates on your own mirror
<emet> and have the workstations only pick up from your own mirror
<DanaG> use one test machine for -proposed repo, and don't enable -proposed on the others.
<DanaG> That stalling works, too.
<quentusrex> right, I would have all my production workstations run on my stable repo
<quentusrex> and have my unstable repo stay updated to the latest packages
<pwnguin> unfortunately, my school moved away from debian to gentoo
<pwnguin> so i don't have anyone to ask
<quentusrex> and I would move them to testing to see if they still work on my network. And have a few workstations to test the new packages with...
<pwnguin> quentusrex: alternatively, have a mirror, a test workstation, and subscribe to the -changes list
<quentusrex> ?
<pwnguin> assuming you can get the mirror to do the whole delay thing
<quentusrex> How would I handle dist-upgrades?
<pwnguin> very carefully
<quentusrex> :-D
<pwnguin> how important is that to you?
<pwnguin> hardy's an LTS
<quentusrex> I know, but I might be here in 10 years...
<quentusrex> and when the LTS runs out I don't want to die....
<pwnguin> from what?
<quentusrex> plus I'm going to want to put newer software than Hardy has installed
<quentusrex> like firefox 4.0....
<quentusrex> with all of the adblock extentions installed already...
<pwnguin> do you image the machines?
<pwnguin> that would solve the dist-upgrade problem a bit faster, perhaps
<quentusrex> I image the machines right now, but I don't want to....
<alex_mayorga> imaging is good to start, but from what I can tell, tight control of the environment afterwards is much more the concern, right?
<quentusrex> I'd rather use ssh to dist-upgrade them in chunks.
<quentusrex> right.
<pwnguin> well the thing is that dist-upgrade can be rather chaotic on the desktop
<quentusrex> imaging requires someone sit at the machine for a little bit of time... which can take tons of man hours, where an ssh dist-upgrade(if possible) would take MUCH less time.
<alex_mayorga> I believe if you create your apt-mirror and only put in there what you really want, then nuke all the repo lists from the clients noting would slip through I believe
<pwnguin> all the lists but the mirror ;)
<alex_mayorga> yup
<alex_mayorga> as for customizing the packages that's a different story I think
<quentusrex> right, that's the idea I'm hoping to use....
<quentusrex> I'll wait on the custom packages until after I have my own repo....
<alex_mayorga> I concur that apt-mirror should do for now
<pwnguin> here's a question, why do you want to stop upgrades
<pwnguin> is it risk mitigation?
<alex_mayorga> or you might give some dough to Canonical and then come back and tell us how they did ;)
<alex_mayorga> I really would like to know :)
<pwnguin> i have to wonder if this isnt already in the wiki
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, in a corporate environment is always like that, don't fix if not broken
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: true, but that also means LTS
<alex_mayorga> regulations, law and whatnot force you to have tight control of every single bit
<alex_mayorga> been there
<pwnguin> yes yes
<pwnguin> but an LTS is easier to manage than dist-upgrading every six months
<pwnguin> if you're just trying to keep the customizations in place, you can abuse the version numbering or use apt-pinning
<alex_mayorga> there should be no difference if at all, or at least that's what I understand, I'm 80% wrong I believe though
<pwnguin> actually, don't abuse version numbering
<pwnguin> nothing good can come from that
<alex_mayorga> shouldn't an updated package respect the customizations already in place by default?
<quentusrex> I'm planning to stay with hardy on most of the workstations, but there are a few that might need packages that aren't in hardy. I'd upgrade those.
<pwnguin> it depends
<alex_mayorga> that's the *nix way anyway
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: if you patch a package
<pwnguin> and ubuntu doesn't
<pwnguin> ideally, those changes you'd send to ubuntu, so you don't have to merge them
<pwnguin> or sit on updates
<quentusrex> there are some changes, like adding our file servers, and other servers.
<pwnguin> quentusrex: another option is backporting, if it's only a few packages
<alex_mayorga> I don't mean changes "in" the package, I mean "configuration" of them, a package update should never nuke the configuration
<quentusrex> that I want to apply only to internal machines
<DanaG> Better way to customize:
<DanaG> dpkg-divert
<quentusrex> 'should' is the word I don't like....
<DanaG> go to console and 'man' it.
<quentusrex> I've had a problem because we run a fedora server,
<alex_mayorga> you shouldn't have to modify packages to add your servers or things like that, yous provide sensible defaults at some central place and be done with it, right?
<quentusrex> and ubuntu upgraded one of the packages and that broke all the workstations that tried to use the fedora server.....
<DanaG> dpkg-divert conf files, and make your own package with customized versions.
<quentusrex> I like DanaG's version
<DanaG> Or make the diversions be part of the package.
<quentusrex> like for firefox I want to provide all the default bookmarks for the company.
<DanaG> I've diverted a few things out of the way, myself -- for example, I made the Toshiba brightness thing call the REGULAR video brightness thing, not the toshiba one.
<DanaG> That way, I get the brightness display.
<alex_mayorga> quenusrex: that's a bug to file in my book
<quentusrex> Firefox package is a big one for me right now. I have to add 20 bookmarks that all machines are required to have. And also install adblock, and 7 other plugins.... I'd rather just do it once, put it into my repo and tell all the machines to upgrade....
<quentusrex> I still want to install any ubuntu updates, but I need to be able to have a package that installs all my customizations
<DanaG> I believe you can make extensions be auto-installed by putting them in some system-level folder.
<pwnguin> you could put together a package that just dpkg-diverts the config stuff and depends on extra packages, etc
<quentusrex> probably, but that is just one example....
<quentusrex> pwnguin, if that could work it would be great.
<DanaG> You can also global-install the actual installed extensions, then push that out as part of your firefox customizations package.
<quentusrex> that way for when I install samba client on the machines it requires all the samba shares that should be installed and mounted automatically.
<DanaG> http://www.bengoodger.com/software/mb/extensions/packaging/extensions.html
<DanaG> er, wrong idea
<pwnguin> http://wiki.debian.org/Enterprise
<DanaG> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Installing_extensions -- global
<DanaG> look for global
<alex_mayorga> looks like we missed this conference :) http://en.oreilly.com/oscon2008/public/schedule/detail/2898
<alex_mayorga> luckily theres the presentation, I wonder why they submit PPTs in OSCON :D
<alex_mayorga> why don't use PXE and recreate a clean machine for each one of your users on the fly?
<alex_mayorga> or even better dumb clients or thin clients?
<quentusrex> I already use that on some of the machines
<quentusrex> I still want to manage the global software repo for all my machines....
<alex_mayorga> that way you only manage/fix one machine in esence
<quentusrex> and add custom packages to my repo
<quentusrex> alex_mayorga, that won't work in this kind of enviroment...
<quentusrex> parts, yes. but not all.
<pwnguin> just what the hell does landscape do?
<alex_mayorga> quentusrex: just throwing ideas around
<quentusrex> thanks
<alex_mayorga> !info landscape
<ubottu> Package landscape does not exist in intrepid
<pwnguin> brutal. 150 / node per year
<pwnguin> http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, yet SABDFL is not in this for the money :)
<pwnguin> i dont think he ever said that
<alex_mayorga> I'm sure he didn't
<quentusrex> who's SABDFL?
<pwnguin> self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<alex_mayorga> !info landscape-client
<ubottu> landscape-client (source: landscape-client): Placeholder for the Landscape client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Marco> Is anyone else having problems with ethernet connections disconnecting/reconnecting every so often
<quentusrex> Would there be a way to get landscape without the paid version?
<alex_mayorga> quentusrex, the client maybe, the server is proprietary software and SAAS :S
<alex_mayorga> time for me to jump off to Debian I believe
<alex_mayorga> Sign up for a free trial: Ubuntu users are invited to register for a free trial at www.canonical.com/landscape/register. Trials will be restricted to users who register 5 or more machines on the system. The free trial lasts for 60 days.
<quentusrex> yeah, I honestly think if Canonical does that(charge for access to some software) they'll really start hurting...
<quentusrex> That is F*ed up...
<alex_mayorga> indeed
<alex_mayorga> was good wile it lasted, so slackware is it? long time I was pondering to go to an in-flux distro, any recommendations?
<quentusrex> We pay for support on some of our servers so that we help Canonical out, but if they are going to deny some software to anyone who doesn't pay, then how are they different from RedHat? or any of the other open source distro's that have paid featureful versions, and unsupported outdated free versions?
<Marco> It'd be really hared for them to implement that without linking to some GPL library
<Marco> quentusrex, Red Hat makes all the source for the paid versions freely available
<Marco> a centOS system is identical to a RHEL system
<Marco> besides the branding
<alex_mayorga> Here's a presentation on it http://en.oreilly.com/oscon2008/public/schedule/detail/3461 there it says is proprietary license, the server
<ionstorm> anyone have a successful dist-upgrade from hardy
<JontheEchidna> I didn't
<JontheEchidna> The nvidia-glx-96 drivers didn't work with the new xorg
<JontheEchidna> and I couldn't get nv to work
<JontheEchidna> so I did a fresh install and everything was cool, aside from being forced to use nv or nouveau
<alex_mayorga> ionstorm: I kind of did, if only for bug # 121111 reappearing
<alex_mayorga> it was an easy fix though
<alex_mayorga> bug #121111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux "Ibex alpha 2 won't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<ionstorm> im about to reboot and try this
<ionstorm> lol
<alex_mayorga> !log > alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga, please see my private message
<DanaG> Here's something interesting: HP Remote Graphics.  http://h20331.www2.hp.com/hpsub/cache/286504-0-0-225-121.html
<DanaG> Not free, though.  :(
<Marco> Hmm, when looking about my library, each algum is duplicateda bunch of times
<Marco> but you can only click on and play one copy of it
<ionstorm> w00t intrepid works great
<ionstorm> lol
<ionstorm> I like the new network manager
<LSD|Ninja> I'd like it more if the system settings checkbox worked...
<ionstorm> yea...
<ionstorm> I know
<ionstorm> first thing I noticed
<DanaG> heh, nvidia-detector gives nothing for GeForce 420 Go.
<IdleOne> is it just me or is firefox messed up ? no back button, url's not showing in location bar and probably a few other things I have not seen yet
<IdleOne> only thing working is the Home button but that takes me to the Firefox/Google home which is not my default
<IdleOne> :/
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: it's just you, i think.
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, lol :) you are not serioud are you?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: well, i don't see it.
<Hobbsee> might be a theme thing.  no idea.
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, I did see a bug report but it was marked invalid
<Hobbsee> why was it marked inavlid?
<Hobbsee> unable to reproduce?
<IdleOne> not enough info I believe
<IdleOne> or yeah unable to reproduce perhaps
<IdleOne> let me look it up again'
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/252158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252158 in firefox-3.0 "URL BAR doesnt works on Firefox 3.0.1" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, does it also happen with a new profile?
<IdleOne> the one just beneath that sorry
<IdleOne> not sure
<Hobbsee> check it.
<IdleOne> hmm how do i make a new profile again?
<Hobbsee> firefox -P
<IdleOne> ahhh well then
<IdleOne> that seems to have fixed it
<Hobbsee> right, so it is a theme or extension problem.
<IdleOne> yeah could be
<Hobbsee> use a process of elimination, and then contact whoever's responsible for the buggy theme.
<IdleOne> well my theme on the old profile was default
<Hobbsee> ditto for that bug.
<Hobbsee> may well be an extension, then.
<Hobbsee> i've seen themes fubar it, but extensions can too
<IdleOne> going to reinstall extensions one at a time and see
<Hobbsee> you should just be able to disable them, and restart firefox to check, which may be quicker
<DanaG> Oh hey, how do I reset the panel layout to default?
<Hobbsee> um, delete whichever file has info about the panel?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, the new profile only shows the default ubuntu addon
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: i meant from your existing profile.  but this is correct.
<DanaG> Okay, so it's not .gconf.
<IdleOne> Hobbsee, ahh I see
<IdleOne> ok will do
<DanaG> Lovely sound card name: I82801CAICH3
<DanaG> Try saying THAT very quickly.
<DanaG> ... and try not to spit.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Spelling it out doesn't count.
<DanaG> Ugh, my ipw2200 card seems to be multiplying.
<DanaG> Now my persistent-net udev rule file has 3 MAC address entries: (will put all on one line)
<DanaG> er, two that are different; third is from eth->wlan change.
<DanaG> One is 00:0e:35:34:8a:ff, the other is 30:30:3a:30:65:3a.
<DanaG> 30:30 isn't even valid.  =þ
<DanaG> Argh, one PC won't see the other on PulseAudio... yet ssh works fine.
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> Oh... I had checked "allow access" and unchecked "show networked".
<DanaG> Oh yeah, does nv support suspend?
<DanaG> if nv doesn't, then I'm switching that laptop to nouveau.
<LSD|Ninja> nouveau has nothing to seperate it from nv just yet, wait until nouveau actually get 3D working in some kind of usable fashion
<DanaG> Well, gnome-pane is for some reason devouring my CPU time on that laptop, that's now using nv due to broken 71.xx drivers.
<DanaG> Broken as in ABI Mismatch.
<LSD|Ninja> yeah, but nouveau gains you nothing over nv at this point. If and when they get 3D working on it thing will be different but for 2D you're better off sticking with nv
<DanaG> Is it really no better than nv?
<AnAnt> Hello,  what package should I install to be able to do file transfer in empathy ?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: It doesn't support 3D and there are no guarantees for stability so no, not at this point
<DanaG> I wonder why the Connection Info thingy shows "Auto Home (default)" instead of just "Home (default)".
<DanaG> Now if only I could get that durn panel not to devour my CPU time.
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know where initscripts source package is in launchpad?
<LSD|Ninja> Is vino going to work in Intrepid any time soon?
<RAOF> It doesn't work now
<RAOF> ?
<LSD|Ninja> Not that I can tell, I have Remote Desktop enabled but it doesn't seem to have started vino nor is it popping up on my Mac like it did in Hardy
<RAOF> Hm.  Well, I'd ask launchpad about that :)
<DanaG> I had to add a startup task for vino-server in gnome's session settings.
<DanaG> Argh, my dmesg keeps getting spammed with this:
<DanaG> [47906.641681] wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:16:01:d6:9b:a8)
<DanaG> [47908.720238] wlan0: switched to long barker preamble (BSSID=00:16:01:d6:9b:a8)
<DanaG>  dmesg | grep barker | wc -l     :   1425
<RAOF> Ha!  The poorly-documented gnome-desktop-sharp bindings are no match for my mad skillz.
<RAOF> Soon there'll be a some screensaver-settings code I can actually release!
<DanaG> Yay!
<DanaG> debian/gdm.init:  - make gdm.init honor the 'text' kernel commandline option and do not start gdm if that is given (LP: #256125)
<DanaG> Now, what happened to my arrow keys?
<DanaG> Up, down, left and right are now Print, Super_R, ISO_Level3_Shift, and NoSymbol, respectively.
<DanaG> Oh, now it's using evdev for keyboard.
<zorglu_> q. anybody can run "ulimit -l" on intrepid and gimme the result
<DanaG> lowercase L?  or capital i?
<DanaG> (stupid characters!)
<zorglu_> lowercase L
<DanaG> 32
<zorglu_> DanaG: so the same as hardy. thanks
<tomasko> hi all
<tomasko> kde 4.1 looks great on ubuntu. good work
<tomasko> i was somewhat dismayed to see that systemsettings isn't installed via an upgrade though... i used kde 4.1 on arch linux and systemsettings comes stock on that
<tomasko> hope that by 8.10 release, it's in kubuntu-desktop by default
<tomasko> quick question: how do i make kde 4.1 not as fancy with its desktop effects? (i don't have compiz* enabled at all (or even installed))
<tomasko> i don't know what to search for atm. i'll try systemsettings to reset the gamma that nvidia-settings undid and then perhaps i'll snoop around to see if systemsettings lets me do just that
<tomasko> ah, nvm, all the desktop effects are enabled by default
<tomasko> i never got to experience those on my laptop running arch with an x3100 intel integrated graphics card
<tomasko> but my 8300 gs doesn't seem to be all that great either apparently... might have to get that upgraded down the line
<tomasko> anyway, sorta answered my own question... please take the systemsettings suggestion into consideration by 8.10. thanks again for all your hard work ubuntu community members :)
<tomasko> later
<DanaG> Oh, is gamma screwed up?  xgamma can fix it.
<DanaG> oh, too late.
 * DanaG wonders when nvidia will fix the 71.xx drivers.
<zniavre> hello/bonjour
<zniavre> please where is the config file of the new network-manager ?
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 552 kB
<zambaroo> hey guys, my arrow keys stopped working, has anyone experienced this?
<alex_mayorga> how to troubleshoot keyboard mappings?
<DanaG> Aah, new Xorg uses evdev for keyboard.
<DanaG> Set your keyboard layout to "Generic"->"Evdev Managed Keyboard"
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> They oughtta' put that in the topic: "Arrow keys broken?  Set your keyboard layout to 'Generic'->'Evdev Managed Keyboard'"
<gigatropolis> i was told to come here. I need to install subversion 1.5 on ubuntu hardy
<gigatropolis> I added "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse" to sources.list and made .preference file
<gigatropolis> still loades 1.4
<gigatropolis> can I get test packages or something?
<ikonia> gigatropolis: thats not a good idea
<ikonia> swapping packages between distros is a disaster waiting to happen
<gigatropolis> what would be a good way of getting 1.5 installed?
<ikonia> well, as I suggested in #ubuntu I'd find out why you think you need 1.5 first of all, thats critical in my view
<gigatropolis> well, what if I told you it was decided to use 1.5 because it has new feature A that made it easier to build the project
<ikonia> gigatropolis: which features ?
<gigatropolis> feature A
<ikonia> I'm not %100 convicned by what your saying as in #ubuntu you sait it wasn't your choice you where told to use it, now your saying you chose to chose it for features
<ikonia> gigatropolis: which features do you want
<zambaroo> DanaG, huge thanks!
<zambaroo> how about the crackling? is that fixable?
<DanaG> Hmm, if it's the thing I'm thinking of, it's likely the pc speaker audio driver.
<gigatropolis> ikonia: my point is: how does this info help you in helping me install 1.5.  I don't know why they use it and it's not my place to question them. I joined the project to setup a test environment and start writing tests scripts. I'm creating a VM and like ubuntu, but still can't get the project to build because it depends on svn 1.5
<ikonia> gigatropolis: how do you know it depends on 1.5  ?
<ikonia> thats the point I'm trying to make, the 1.4 version should be compatible with a 1.5 repo mostly, so if something is failing it's important to know what before blindly upgrading, more so when the package you want to blindly upgrade to isn't available for your distro
<gigatropolis> because when I build the project it tells me, "You need 1.5", and then it crashes
<zambaroo> whats the problem installing 1.5 though..
<gigatropolis> ubuntu will only install 1.4. I want to get it to install 1.5
<gigatropolis> not sure how to get it to find and install 1.5 packages
<ikonia> well the 1.5 package is not available for hardy at the moment
<ikonia> gigatropolis: can you show us the specific error please.
<Trewas> subversion 1.5.1 is in intrepid, but installing package from there to hardy may essentially force you to upgrade whole distro, depending how its depencies are set
<ikonia> Trewas: exactly why I suggested mixing/matching packages was not a good call
<gigatropolis> trewas: that's not a big problem in my mind. this is on a VM and I can delete and start over worst case
<gigatropolis> hold on one sec
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another thing with the evdev keyboard: you may have to re-bind your keyboard shortcuts.
<gigatropolis> error message here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/36260/
<gigatropolis> from running mvn 9maven)
<gigatropolis> from running mvn (maven)
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: thanks now my keyboard behaves semi normally
<DanaG> I'd tried evdev as keyboard before, manually, and ran into the same sort of issues.
<DanaG> Arrow keys were acting as things like Hiragana, Katakana, Enter, and Hangul_Mode.
<DanaG> ... or was it "Hankaku_Zenkaku"?  Sure is funky.
<zambaroo> so where did the dns settings go? id like to hardcode a dns server address.
<zambaroo> ah, got it
<DanaG> Just kno
<gigatropolis> hello
<gigatropolis> I need to install svn 1.5 on ububtu hardy. I understand the risks of mixing packages from different releases but am willing to take the chance. Anyone willing to help out?
<gigatropolis> I know you guys can do this
<quentusrex> What is going on with the ubuntu channel?
<DanaG> Well, that was a royal pain.
<DanaG> I downgraded gnome-session, and then logged in -- and when I tried to VT switch away from and back to Xorg, it hung at a black screen.
<DanaG> I had to magic-sysrq kill it.
<DanaG> ... and now, gnome-settings-daemon is dead.
<DanaG> That sucks: I can't even report a bug on the crashing gnome-session.... because I rolled back to be able to log in!
<DanaG> And it refuses to let you file bugs if you have an old version installed.
<DanaG> That makes some sense... but it should at least check what version was installed AT the time of the crash.
<DanaG> Wow, that was random.... it just played the login sound.
<DanaG> Another royal pain: dkms didn't run!
<DanaG> Anybody here know PolicyKit well?
<DanaG> I want to make it so that switching to console doesn't stop sound... as long as the console is logged in as the user who's playing sound.
<DanaG> Argh, stupid nvidia deals very poorly with vt-switching.
<DanaG> Often it hangs Xorg at a black screen, and requires me to magic-sysrq kill it.
<RAOF> Yay stupid nvidia
<DanaG> Here's a pic of the laptop I'm just about sure I'm going to get:
<DanaG> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&u=http://kr.blog.yahoo.com/chois4u/450.html%3Fp%3D1%26t%3D2&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=9&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhp%2B8530w%26start%3D30%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26sa%3DN
<DanaG> 8530p.
<DanaG> Odd... logging into bash doesn't log me into consolekit.
<DanaG> Oh, I am going to be glad to be rid of nvidia.
<DanaG> Odd... if I do ck-launch-session on a tty, and then exit... it switches back to X.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-03
<penguin42> ff3.5 seems to have got flaky with flash in the last week
<BUGabundo> a new flash came out
<BUGabundo> I think it broke my sound :(
<kklimonda> :D
<penguin42> flash+pulse always seem touchy - I find as long as I have pulse stopped and then load flash it plays the audio
<kklimonda> the only problem I had with flash and pulse was when I was using 32bit flash on 64bit ubuntu via nspluginwrapper
<BUGabundo> nope, it works...
<penguin42> kklimonda: I still do that - has 64bit started working solidly? I'm finding ff is crashing - I used to only have th eproblem with flash itself stopping working
<kklimonda> penguin42: It worked fine for me for the last few months
<kklimonda> I'm now back to 32bit Ubuntu though
<BUGabundo> why kklimonda?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: as I said earlier I've downloaded an ubuntu install cd at 3 am ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but as It works just fine I see no reason to switch back to 64bit
<kklimonda> the only reason I've used it was to get all my 4GB of ram but now -pae kernel takes care of that
<BUGabundo> aahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahaahah
<penguin42> kklimonda: above 3GB it can hurt perf on 32bit
<BUGabundo> stupided argument EVER
<BUGabundo> :)
<kklimonda> penguin42: it can but as long as I don't see any good data on that and don't feel it myself I don't care ;)
<BUGabundo> you soon will
<BUGabundo> :)
<DrHalan2> does anyone else have a laggy gnash? i think it's either related to pulseaudio or to AMD64
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you think? ;)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, well?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I pasted it for you !
<bjsnider> missed it
<bjsnider> what's gnash?
<loonyphoenix> gnash is a free reimplementation of flash player:)
 * arand bjsnider < shuuun! :P
<loonyphoenix> btw, can it play youtube yet?
<alteregoa> it plays
<BUGabundo> (11:32:40 PM) freenode: bjsnider:  make
<BUGabundo> (11:32:40 PM) freenode: g++ -O3 -g   -c -o vdpinfo.o vdpinfo.cpp
<BUGabundo> (11:32:40 PM) freenode: In file included from vdpinfo.cpp:37:
<BUGabundo> (11:32:40 PM) freenode: /usr/include/vdpau/vdpau_x11.h:44:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or
<bjsnider> an inferior reimplementation of flash
<DrHalan2> yeah but the vids lag a little from time to time
<DrHalan2> and im wondering wheter it's releated to pulseaudio
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, yeah but after you installed the dependencies
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> nvm me... its pass my bed time
<BUGabundo> well now MAKE did it
<arand> gnash has, from my experience, and sadly, always been flaky...
<alteregoa> yeah, flash is inferior
<BUGabundo> now what do I do with this bjsnider?
<alteregoa> a proprietary virus
<BUGabundo> now executable, no make install
<bjsnider> run the script and pastebin the results
<Leftmost> gnash is still undergoing a lot of development. It's not that useful yet, but if enough people work on it, it may be at some point.
<DanaG> Flash is a pain.
<alteregoa> aptcheck.py is fail
<DanaG> I keep the nspluginwrapp'd version so I can kill Flash on a whim.
<DanaG> killall -9 npviewer.bin
<DanaG> =þ
<kklimonda> I think we'll see a twilight of flashe before it happens Leftmost ;)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: $ ls | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/244913/
<bjsnider> flash, for lack of a better word, is good. flash is right. flash works.
<BUGabundo> what script??
<BUGabundo> the python one?
<bjsnider> vdpinfo
<DanaG> Flash hammers the CPU quite often, too.
<bjsnider> run it out of the console and pastebin the results
<Leftmost> bjsnider, the Linux implementation of Flash is buggy and not terribly responsive to current trends in Linux desktops. If there were a working open implementation, it'd be better.
<billybigrigger> has rc5 come down the pipe for anyone yet?
<DanaG> If I could, I'd nspluginwrap the 64-bit version of flash... to 64-bit.
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<bjsnider> not buggy for me
<DanaG> I did the same for 32-bit, and Fedora does, too: nspluginwrapper 32-bit to 32-bit.
<BUGabundo> I really should go to bed
<DanaG> Prevents a Flash crash from taking down Firefox, most of the time.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ./vdpinfo  display: :0.0   screen: 0 Error creating VDPAU device: 1
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, why, is megan fox waiting for you there?
<BUGabundo> no, but tommorow work is
<Leftmost> That must be nice. But I figure a good free implementation is better than a good non-free implementation.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ./vdpinfo  display: :0.0   screen: 0 Error creating VDPAU device: 1
<bjsnider> tell stephen warren about this on the nvforums
<arand> but what on html5? I'm not that into it but does it have potential to somewhat replace things currently based on flash?
<bjsnider> but my guess would be you've got a broken graphics chip
<bjsnider> arand, only if the videos of the future are ogg theora and not proprietary
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: well no
<BUGabundo> some browsers are going to support close codevs
<BUGabundo> *codecs
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no what?
<arand> bjsnider: one can always hope...
<BUGabundo> fta just finish to set chromium on the PPA with non-free codecs option
<bjsnider> they'd have to pay a royalty to someone to support proprietary codecs
 * BUGabundo loves to be on 2G
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I'll give you fta messages
<BUGabundo> ASAP opens
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/7429026 & http://identi.ca/notice/7428948
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand why I can access a cheap NAS box I have with hardy smbclient, but not the karmic one? -> bug 407583
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: any idea which one is going to be default when chromium goes into archive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407583 in samba "karmic smbclient fails to access NAS box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407583
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, how much ram have you given to the graphics chip?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ask fta ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: aren't you like proxy identica<->irc ? ;)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: give wher? the bios has no option for the aberture size
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and pr0n<->greader? ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: just teasing you :P
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, so how much is allocated to the chip?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: most prob free, with option to start non-free
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no idea
<BUGabundo> it has 256 and see 512
<BUGabundo> so I would say 256 ?
 * BUGabundo runs sysinfo
<bjsnider> 256 or 512?
<kklimonda> I have 128 (and up to 512 using system memory) and can't watch movies when running compiz :/
<kklimonda> I think I should test it out again now that I'm on karmic
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: _system_ says GPU _has_ 512. but specs of the card say _256_
<bjsnider> can you show me the exact model of that laptop online somewhere?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: best I could find http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8400M.html
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is the file /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.185.18.31 on your system?
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.9K 2009-08-01 00:53 /usr/lib/libvdpau.so.185.18.31
<bjsnider> /usr/lib/libvdpau_trace.so.185.18.31
<bjsnider> /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so.185.18.31
<kklimonda> 18.31? there was an update to nvidia today?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/report.txt
<bjsnider> kklimonda, one or two days ago
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 49K 2009-08-01 00:53 /usr/lib/libvdpau_trace.so.185.18.31
<bjsnider> fixes crashes on some mobile chips
<kklimonda> interesting
<kklimonda> bjsnider: and what about hibernation? :/
<bjsnider> no
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.4M 2009-08-01 00:53 /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so.185.18.31
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, can you check dmesg to make sure xinerama isn't being loaded?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: grep shows nothing
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you are actually using the nvidia driver right now, correct?
<BUGabundo> yep
<bjsnider> you're positive
<BUGabundo> rebooted twive
<bjsnider> you'd swear to it if your life depended on it
<BUGabundo> let me check jockey
<BUGabundo> I have Compiz
<bjsnider> see if you can open nvidia-settings
<BUGabundo> jockey show 180 disabled
<BUGabundo> what makes sense, since I'm using 185
<kklimonda> not really
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: did I see the log I gave you ?
<kklimonda> as 185 is packaged in glx-180
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it's a ppa nvidia driver
<kklimonda> ach
<BUGabundo> its not archive 180 pseudo 185
<bjsnider> what log
<BUGabundo> NVIDIA Driver Version 185.18.3
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: don't you have higlith??
<BUGabundo> (12:43:00 AM) freenode: bjsnider: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/report.txt
<bjsnider> good cpu
<bjsnider> t8300
<bjsnider> lots of ram
<bjsnider> do you still haev windows on this thing?
<BUGabundo> this laptop never seen Winwods
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> only Ubuntu and a livecd of openSuse
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yuck! ;)
<bjsnider> well, you could have tested it with purevideo to see if something's wrong with the pv chip
<BUGabundo> I was at ENOS kklimonda. won a 1,5mt TUX
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/TUX
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: how ?
<bjsnider> in windows, install powerdvd and select the purevideo driver
<bjsnider> pv and vdpau use the same chip
<BUGabundo> I don't run windows!
<bjsnider> right, but if you did that would be one way to test it
<kklimonda> windows should have a livecd ;)
<penguin42> I think there are some hacks
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it's a close source OS. why would I have to subject my self to that?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: there is a wind livecd out there
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, is there any way you can get a replacement?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: because you are a bug triager :P
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I'll have to try, right?
<bjsnider> yes you will
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: does MSFT pay me ??
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> ok. BED
 * BUGabundo $ do_funny_stuff(sleep) ; $ echoes REM
<kklimonda> bjsnider: is the fact that I can't play HD movies when running compiz a fault of my... less than good gpu? ;)
<alteregoa> ubuntu is a african name
<alteregoa> i watch African independent television, it rocks
<syn-ack> s/name/word
<syn-ack> And, yes, we're quite aware of the word and what it mean
<bjsnider> kklimonda, what do you mean?
<syn-ack> kklimonda, Dude, thats gotta suck.
<syn-ack> oh well. /me goes back to watching his HD Movies. :P
<oldude67> does vbox use your existing video driver or does it install a generic one? cause my intel video is fubarred again on the upgrade to the 2.6.31-4 kernel
<oldude67> using onboard intel 915 video
<RAOF> oldude67: vbox doesn't touch your video driver; if you're running inside virtualbox, it's emulates a gfx card for you.
<scizzo-> Anyone else that has noticed a sort of delay or jump in sound or video in karmic?
<legodude> I'm getting really awful performance as soon as I start copying files to a USB hard drive
<legodude> whole system responsiveness just takes a dive to a pretty unusable state
<legodude> and the copying operation is really slow
<FloridaGuy> so far i only having 1 problem with 9.10 and that is gnome-games-data...installed but when i try to install something like xchat..gnome-games-data...giving me problems...it wont uninstall...so i had to open package manager and lock it
<FloridaGuy> E: gnome-games-data: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bjsnider> what does xchat have to do with gnome-games-data?
<coz_> bjsnider,  nothing
<coz_> bjsnider,   why  are you getting errors
<FloridaGuy> bjsnider, im just saying what ever i try to install..xchat or what ever..i get...E: gnome-games-data: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<coz_> oh!!
<bjsnider> run sudo apt-get -f install
<coz_> listen before you talk coz
<FloridaGuy> done that
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy: there is no other error?
<FloridaGuy> i cant even uninstall it
<FloridaGuy> yes
<FloridaGuy> there is
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy: it's probably an error with postinst script
<FloridaGuy> so what do i do then
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy: you could always paste it here so we know what is a problem
<FloridaGuy> here's what i get on apt-get -f install....    http://pastebin.com/m1f64bcae
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy: go to the /var/lib/dpkg/info
<kklimonda> and copy gnome-games-data.* into somewhere safe
<kklimonda> then try again
<bjsnider> kklimonda, did you say you couldn't play movies when compiz was running?
<FloridaGuy> witch gnome-game-data....there's postinst....postrm....prem....md5sum..list
<kklimonda> bjsnider: ignore me - when I was using jaunty trying to play HD movies using vdpau output was generating weird errors but now in Karmic I can't play HD (HD as in x264) movies at all using vdpau
<kklimonda> FloridaGuy: move them all somewhere safe
<FloridaGuy> k
<bjsnider> cool
<kklimonda> bjsnider: it was only happening when compiz was enabled
<bjsnider> kklimonda, and you now can't use compiz?
<kklimonda> bjsnider: well, thats another issue - I can't restart it right now after it crashed.. I'm waiting for a excuse to relog/reboot
<bjsnider> if you do a compiz --replace it doesn't work?
<kklimonda> I get * glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev):
<bjsnider> what graphics card do you have?
<kklimonda> nvidia quadro 140m
<FloridaGuy> kklimonda, doing sudo nautilus....it will let me copy and paste them..but it wont remove them from there spot
<bjsnider> so you've got a workstation system
<kklimonda> bjsnider: it works fine after I reboot until I switch it off for some reason
<kklimonda> bjsnider: no - it's mobile card
<bjsnider> vdpau should not be shutting it off
<bjsnider> but it's a workstation chip. it's built for the business market
<kklimonda> bjsnider: I've shut it off so I could see if I can play movie without it :)
<bjsnider> oh, i see. you deliberately turned compiz off
<bjsnider> because it wouldn't play a flick with compiz on
<bjsnider> i thought from what you wrote that vdpau was killing compiz
<FloridaGuy> ok got it
<bjsnider> kklimonda, is there an error that happens when you try to play a flick with vdpau?
<akio> something wacky is happening with my touchpad input
<akio> anybody else getting weirdness? it started happening after I upgraded today
<oldude67> now ive done it, even broke the network-manager..lol
<akio> how did you do that?
<akio> I noticed I have more options in the mouse gui
<oldude67> i dont know i just rebooted
<akio> is there a new mouse driver?
<billybigrigger> there is a new mouse config app
<billybigrigger> not driver
<akio> my mouse is freaking out, I don't know where to start
<oldude67> its weird i have internet, just network-manager is no longer in task bar.
<billybigrigger> ask DanaG about mouse related issues
<billybigrigger> :)
<akio> oldude67, did you change any themes?
<oldude67> nope
<akio> DanaG, you here?
<oldude67> and terminal says command not found..hmmm
 * billybigrigger waits for Dana to throw a frying pan at akio
<billybigrigger> ......
<akio> when trying what?
<billybigrigger> ......
<billybigrigger> nm-applet
<billybigrigger> ??
<akio> is it running?
<billybigrigger> the name of network managers app is nm-applet
<oldude67> says it is in system settings
<billybigrigger> if it's not running you won't have net access
<oldude67> thats kind of what i thought..and it comes up if i do the nm-applet
<billybigrigger> mac_v, did you upload that ubunturise boot spash?>
<mac_v> billybigrigger: nope
<billybigrigger> mac_v, seen you last edited that page, thought it was yours
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> no one took credit for it
<billybigrigger> i like it
<mac_v> yeah noticed that , author forgot i guess... let me check the rev
<akio> you don't necessarily have to have NetworkManager running to have net access. I have NM disabled on my work machine.
<billybigrigger> i wonder what the ubuntu dev's will come up with a for a boot
<billybigrigger> as of now grub2 doesn't support any themeing :P
<mac_v> billybigrigger: fixed... looks like it was --Xunil
<billybigrigger> akio, do you have something setup in /etc/network/interfaces though?
<akio> yeah
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> well if you wouldn't have setup your interfaces, without nm you don't have net access
<akio> or dhclient
<oldude67> well i have internet.just no taskbar icon
<billybigrigger> check your startup apps?
<akio> I have noticed that the actual icons will flake out.
<akio> I don't know why that happens.
<akio> For instance, the cpu throttling applet used to disappear on me and I would have to go into gconf to fix it.
<akio> Haven't had to do that for a long time though.
<oldude67> its in startup apps
<oldude67> says its running
<akio> Try deleting and recreating your panel
<oldude67> just not on desktop, thats not a big deal right now tho as i still have to figure out why it wont let me use the -4 kernel with my intel 915 onboard
<oldude67> acts like the video and the cpu are tied together and jumps when processor is working.
<oldude67> had to use the 2.6.28 kernel to be able to use karmic..are they still working on the intel issue or is it just me?
<billybigrigger> rc5 brought some intel fixes iirc
 * billybigrigger is still waiting for rc5
<billybigrigger> was released friday night, and still hasn't made it down the pipe
<billybigrigger> shit, launchpad builders built it on saturday...still haven't seen it
<oldude67> so i take it im not the only one with this issue then..good(isnt just me for once.lmao)
<billybigrigger> well what's your problem?
<billybigrigger> no video at all when booting with the .31 kernel?
<billybigrigger> have you tried booting with i915.modeset=0
<billybigrigger> i think, to disable kms
<oldude67> no it bounces bad when the cpu is working if you dont do anything it stops
<billybigrigger> because kms is enabled by default on the new rc kernels iirc
<oldude67> i think i tried that before ..let me google that.
<oldude67> ugh google didnt help whats the easiest way to disable kms?
<billybigrigger> i915.modeset=0
<billybigrigger> in your bootline
<oldude67> that in /etc/default/grub?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<billybigrigger> afterwards
<oldude67> not /etc/default/grub..nothing there..i should really right this crap down again.
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> are you sure
<oldude67> yup
<billybigrigger> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<oldude67> nothing there as in no print at all.
<billybigrigger> add "quite splash i915.modeset=0"
<billybigrigger> your /etc/default/grub is empty?
<DanaG> oh, sorry, I was at dinner.
<DanaG> billybigrigger,  akio: poke.
<billybigrigger> haha
<akio> gotcha
<oldude67> yup its empty
 * billybigrigger waits for the flying frying pan.......
<billybigrigger> oldude67, that's not good
<oldude67> says it finds it when i do update-grub..
<DanaG> What's this about a frying pan?
<akio> No, I m expecting a frying pan.
<DanaG> I read the scrollback, but didn't quite get the joke.
<billybigrigger> akio, ask him....
 * billybigrigger ducks
<oldude67> ugh it /boot/default/grub
<oldude67> grr
<DanaG> quack!
<billybigrigger> oldude67, ???
<akio> ow!
<billybigrigger> oldude67, that's odd, it should be in /etc/default/grub
<oldude67> nope its not..both are empty
<oldude67> wtf
<oldude67> ??
<billybigrigger> locate grub
<akio> there is some funny stuff with my mouse and billybigrigger said you were the person to talk to for mouse stuff
<DanaG> ah.
 * billybigrigger giggles
<DanaG> Touchpad stuff went weird recently... one part is that xorg seems to auto-adjust scroll-zone boundaries.
<billybigrigger> like a school boy
<billybigrigger> haha
<akio> i thought that was it.
<DanaG> The other is that the gnome mouse preferences allows EITHER two-finger OR edge-scrolling... but not both.
<DanaG> <pointer to rant>
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> a.k.a. I'm not going to repeat the rant itself.  =þ
<akio> with scrolling disabled it still snags
<billybigrigger> DanaG, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<billybigrigger> what version?
<DanaG>   Installed: 1:1.1.99+git20090731.1d89e2f6-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<DanaG> ... and he just got a ping.  =þ
<billybigrigger> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (1.1.2-1ubuntu2) karmic; urgency=low
<billybigrigger>   * debian/patches:
<billybigrigger>     - 105_correct_multifinger_click.patch: Drop patch as it breaks
<billybigrigger>       the expected behavior for multitouch clicking (LP: #320585).
<billybigrigger>     - 111_add_active_area.patch: Backport "Synaptics Area" property
<billybigrigger>       from upstream (LP: #402863).
<billybigrigger> sorry for the flood guys, yell all you want
<billybigrigger> Date: Wed, 22 Jul 2009 10:42:11 +0200
<billybigrigger> you using a PPA or something?
<DanaG> yupparoonie.
<billybigrigger> :P
<oldude67> this is the result of locate grub http://pastebin.com/d4bfc2062 . is that normal?
<billybigrigger> BAH! your still using legacy grub :P
<akio> I will just wait a few days. I'm sure it will be corrected.
<billybigrigger> akio, $ apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<billybigrigger> what installed version do you have?
<oldude67> and your suggestion is?
<billybigrigger> oldude67, :P
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so, the synaptics driver DOES have an auto-adjust feature... but it's SUPPOSED to not auto-adjust if you set the edges manually.
<DanaG> It seems, somehow that case is failing.
<alteregoa> someone port ubuntu to hurd?
<akio> http://pastebin.com/d1c6084bc
<DanaG> what's a hurd?  (yeah, I know it's not "a" hurd)
<akio> I don't touch xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> akio, well your up to date on the synaptics driver, file a new bug
<billybigrigger> oldude67, did you do a fresh Karmic install?
<alteregoa> hello mr. shiretoki
<oldude67> nope
<oldude67> upgrade
<billybigrigger> oldude67, upgraded from jaunty?
<oldude67> yeah
<akio> billybigrigger, you don't think I should try a fresh install?
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing%20%28Ubuntu%209.04+%29
<alteregoa> i upgraded from dapper drake
<billybigrigger> akio, won't solve anything, that synaptics driver is a pita so i've been told
<oldude67> um chainload or no?
<alteregoa> and akira kurosava didnt' mentioned it in his novel
<billybigrigger> oldude67, read the wiki :P
<billybigrigger> oldude67, yes chainload from menu.lst
<billybigrigger> oldude67, everything you need to know about grub2 is in that wiki
<billybigrigger> akio, the best thing you can do is file a bug
<akio>  I have no idea how to search for the open ones concerning this version.
<billybigrigger> akio, a fresh install won't do anything for you, except bring you back to where you are now :)
<mac_v> DanaG: hurd > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd
<akio> old habits
<DanaG> what's your funkiness?  Extremely narrow scroll region is my issue.
<akio> I don't want to create a duplicate
<akio> slow movement is fine
<billybigrigger> akio, try in a terminal $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<akio> fast movement acts like there are dead spots on my pad
<billybigrigger> akio, and then a detailed description of your problem should be a good start
<mac_v> akio: have you installed gpointing-device-settings?
<akio> not knowingly
<akio> not installed
<oldude67> well just updated to grub2 and added the line going to reboot and see if it helps the -4 kernel..ill be back..
<FloridaGuy> whats the ubuntu one that says ( disconnected ) that wont connect
<akio> Bug #405943 looks like my culprit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405943
<akio> same version and symptoms
<billybigrigger> akio, hopefully a fix is released soon then
<akio> usually when I get around to safe-upgrading stuff gets fixed, others broken, new stuff added
<akio> i like alpha
<akio> i am a masochist
<akio> I only hope I can help.
<akio> I'm using UNR
<mac_v> guys whats this? > * Flloder001 has offered phear468.m00 (6567 bytes) < spam?
<Don_Miguel> spam, yes
<mac_v> :/ stupid spammers
<DanaG> oh hey, you're right about the fast-movements thing!
<akio> yep
<oldude67> yeah it worked i can run the -4 kernel now..thanks billybigrigger
<akio> i have a really tiny touchpad so it affects me greatly
<akio> I have an MSI Wind
<billybigrigger> oldude67, np
<oldude67> but network manager didnt start again..hmm
<oldude67> may have to do what akio said and reinstall it.
<akio> i said to re make the panel
<akio> is it running or do you just not see the applet?
<oldude67> i just dont see the applet
<akio> then remake your panel
<akio> make sure you have two panel to start with
<akio> then just toast one panel and add to the next
<akio> if you are using gnome...
<DanaG> For me, it only suppresses short, fast movements.
<DanaG> Long, fast movements work fine.
<akio> that is another bug i saw
<oldude67> just added the one from the widgets but its not the same as i was using before, could of also been updated and i didnt know it.
<akio> it should just be in the notification area widget
<oldude67> it works..no biggie..well thats a 2 plus night for me..now to read up on samba and how to get into the ol ladies computer so i can use her printer and steal her pictures.lol
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand why I can access a cheap NAS box I have with hardy smbclient, but not the karmic one? -> bug 407583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407583 in samba "karmic smbclient fails to access NAS box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407583
<FloridaGuy> 9.10 just alpha3...but so far i think this is about the best....i thought mandriva 2010 alpha2 was a fast distro...ubuntu 9.10 makes it look like i upgraded my cpu from 1 ghz to 1.5 ghz..
<oldude67> tsc seems to be about the easiest way to log on to another win box but can i take things from that computer to this computer with it?
<akio> try hfs
<oldude67> hfs?
<akio> http file system
<akio> a little windows app webserver
<akio> a lot like the linux app webfs
<akio> i hate networking filesystems, webservers and http is where its at
<akio> unless you have special needs
<akio> or filezilla ftp server
<oldude67> well all my friends tell me i am special does that count..lmao
<oldude67> im no network guru i just want an easy way to print and get some stuff from one computer to this one.
<akio> like i said, hfs
<akio> simple stupid
<oldude67> has to be for me to use it..lol
<akio> google hfs
<akio> first hit
<oldude67> thats what im doing now.lol
<oldude67> ah it has to be ran under wine.
<akio> you install it on the windows machine'
<akio> it is a windows app
<oldude67> ya i see that...
<akio> is the other machine a windows machine?
<oldude67> yeah
<oldude67> sorry peeps for being a little off topic
<FloridaGuy> i have a prob...gnome screensaver wont start...i have it set for 1 min...but if i click preview it works..just wont start when its supose to
<billybigrigger> anyone know a way to chart disk access?
<billybigrigger> like take readings from iotop and put them into a bootchart style chart?
<shane__> anyone here had issues with wireless dropping all the time using broadcom
<alteregoa> those flash crap stucks every 10 seconds
<alteregoa> a graphic issue?
<alteregoa> billshot he dog's and cats in the craddle
<alteregoa> someone beer?
<syn-ack> May I assume correctly that Kickstart will not work with the liveCD?
<Laibsch> Hi, I'm trying to understand why bash won't observe my explicit settings with regards to history size and duplicates: http://paste.debian.net/43226/
<JanC> kickstart might work with the alternative CD (or a variation of that), but I doubt it works with the live CD...
<Laibsch> I want to keep 1000 lines of history and I want it duplicate-free
<syn-ack> JanC, thats what I thought, I know it works on the Alt CD but I was thinking of building a liveCD for a USB Stick that did support Kickstart if it doesnt
<JanC> the live-CD installer just copies all the installed files from the CD to the hard disk
<oldude67> ok got tsc up and running now to check and see if i can move files with it..:(
<JanC> (and then removes some of those files)
<mac_v> does anyone know about setting keycodes? i want to assign $ and euro signs to my keys which have keycodes 128 , 129
<syn-ack> Ok, what does ubuntu use to serve up the software packages
<syn-ack> ie what do they use to power the repos?
<syn-ack> Basically I want to setup a mirror of the ubuntu repos, not just have a proxy for something local
<Laibsch> syn-ack: take a look at apt-cacher-ng
<Laibsch> while you explicitly said you don't want a proxy
<Laibsch> it will store files in the same layout
<syn-ack> Thats exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks. :)
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> make sure to use -ng
<Laibsch> the other one is horrible ;-)
<syn-ack> Right, I found apt-cacher but then I found things taht were saying that it yeah, its not all that great
<syn-ack> So I was kinda left frustrated as to what I should use
<gorgonzola> hello, i have a terrific idea for a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/369042, but i need help implementing it. anyone here up for the task? some knowledge of acpi/hal required... (i was sent here from #ubuntu :P)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369042 in fglrx-installer "[HD 2600/HD 3670/HD 4650/ Others?] fglrx + Kwin with OpenGL desktop effects = failed resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gorgonzola> i'll propose anyway: the thing is that suspend and resume fail with current fglrx drivers on some cards, with desktop effects enabled. It ocurred to me that it should be possible to disable desktop effects immediately prior to suspension and reenable them after resume, using acpi or hal events... but i don't know where to begin.
<gorgonzola> help?
<cwillu> gorgonzola, /usr/lib/pm-utils
<cwillu> are the scripts that are called on suspend and resume
 * twager is away: Gone away for now
<kayess> Got a problem with multi-monitor support on karmic (kubuntu desktop). the display configuration shows two monitors, but the multi-monitor configuration says I don't have multiple monitors and xrandr can't be used as the desktop extents are too small
<kayess> On jaunty I just put a few lines into xorg.conf, but there isn't one of those on karmic -- what's the right way to do this?
<gorgonzola> cwillu: does kubuntu (ie, kde) use pm-utils too?
<cwillu> pm-utils has nothing to do with x
<cwillu> let alone desktop environments
<cwillu> i.e., it's general infrastructure
<gorgonzola> cwillu thanks a bunch, i'm looking into it right now
<gorgonzola> cwillu: one question though... where should i put this (ie, between which actions)? there's a bunch of scripts on sleep.d...
<mac_v> does anyone know about setting keycodes? i want to assign $ and euro signs to my keys which have keycodes 128 , 129 , or any good how-to's?
<cwillu> gorgonzola, make a new one
<gorgonzola> cwillu: yes, i know i have to make a new one. i was asking where n the exec sequence to put it, but man pm-suspend was very illustrative. thanks!
<martin__> mornin guys.
<martin__> A few days ago, my /home-luks-partition broke. it said it is no luks-Partition and i couldn't even load it via cryptsetup luksOpen. In the end i had to throw away all the data and i reinstalled my complete system.
<martin__> so.. i just booted and this thing happened again, i can't acces the partition, because cryptsetup says it's not luks.
<martin__> Does this mean my harddisk is broken?
<martin__> i mean.. it DID work a few days.. and i did not change anything since the last time it worked..
<TheInfinity> martin__: badblocks will tell you
<martin__> 'sudo badblocks /dev/sdb2' in that case?
<TheInfinity> man badblocks for more information (you really should read it, its an app of data mass destruction ;) )
<TheInfinity> (if you use it wrong)
<cwillu> martin__, it is unwise to use strong encryption without good backups on data you don't want to lose
<martin__> at this moment it's not about the data i lost.. (i learned that i need to back up.. :/) it's more about a repeating error
<martin__> TheInfinity: read it "sudo badblocks /dev/sdb2" seems to be fine?
<martin__> hm. that takes quite a while.
<Tekno> morning
<martin__> hi
<richardcavell> evening
<indus> anyone can tell me, why firefox 3.0 is still default in karmic?
<indus> anyone?
<indus> why is ff 3.5 not in karmic as official
<syn-ack> indus, because theres still work that needs to be done before its approved
<ruslanr> indus: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<indus> hmm iam reading ithis now
<indus> thanks
<hggdh> diverse_izzue, do you have a bug already opened? If not, what are you looking for?
<diverse_izzue> hggdh, i found out meanwhile that mine is a dupe of some other, which seems to be confirmed already. thanks anyway
<hggdh> k
<syn-ack> Alright... Got a compile of the latest kernel prepatch goin' on
<syn-ack> w00t
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<leleobhz> have here people with intel graphics and this: [drm:drm_wait_vblank] *ERROR* failed to acquire vblank counter, -22
<leleobhz> not a problem for me, but this overflow my dmesg
<yacc_> Ok, I wonder what the correct way is to file this problem: I'm running Karmic, and both nv and nouveau crash badly, but run fine when I boot 2.6.27-14-generic?
<syn-ack> Well.... Nouveau still isnt considered a "stable" product yet so you probably cant file them the same way
<syn-ack> yacc_, And "crash badly" is pretty broad term...
<yacc_> syn-ack, kernel panic?
<gnomefreak> if Nouveau is in official repos not the PPA repos you can file a bug on it
<yacc_> it's in the official one.
<yacc_> But the important detail is, that it's an interaction with the 2.6.31 kernel.
<gnomefreak> than you can file a bug on it
<yacc_> Both drivers run stable under 2.6.27-4-generic
<yacc_> I wonder if I'll ever leave that kernel.
<gnomefreak> yacc_: more than likely its caused by the restricted modules. same as nvidia-glx-173 (not sure if still an issue)
<yacc_> Jaunty 2.6.28 had this overheating problem, which 2.6.31 seems to fix, but without X11 it's not that useful I have to admit :(
<gnomefreak> the nvidia-glx-180 works great here
<yacc_> gnomefreak, nvidia-glx-180 in my case.
<yacc_> gnomefreak, it crashes badly here.
<gnomefreak> yacc_: doesnt work?
<syn-ack> gnomefreak, X 1.6 doesnt run the 173 module anymore. :*(
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> syn-ack: its in legacy
<yacc_> I've got probably an atypical onboard integreated nvidia solution.
<gnomefreak> at least should be but there are bugs on it already
<yacc_> gnomefreak, actually 173 does not even compile.
<gnomefreak> yacc_: i know i filed the bug on it
<syn-ack> like I said, 173 doesnt run under X1.6
<syn-ack> not supported by the vendor anymore
<yacc_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<gnomefreak> syn-ack: thats why it was demoted to legacy by nvidia. but we have not yet fixed it in Ubuntu
<yacc> It seems in both cases to have been a case of hardware access => nv starts up and crashes when idle (I've found a bug that was closed because somebody did not reply fast enough???, how do I get it reopened?), and it crashes when a second instance of X is started (sequentially as in gdm restart, or in parallel).
<hggdh> yacc, if you feel a bug should be reopened, just mark it as new/incomplete/confirmed, as the case may be
<gnomefreak> yacc: reopen it with more info. if you giv eme bug number ill reopen it you comment on it. or click on invalid and change to incomplete
<yacc> noveau refused to startup with a message about GPU access, and started (but crashed rather fast) with accel turned off.
<BluesKaj> yacc, the 180 driver should work with your card , it's listed as supported
<yacc> It does, on 2.6.27
<syn-ack> gnomefreak, Dont mind me. I'm balls tired and I'm not going to sleep till I get this kernel compile done so sorry for not making much sense
<yacc> It has slightly limited functionality on 2.6.31 but it makes the caps lock led blink nicely ;)
<gnomefreak> syn-ack: its ok im sleep typing too :) but i think im caught up for today 4 hours sooner than i should be
<BluesKaj> yacc , bummer :(
<syn-ack> heh, going on 18 - 19 hrs myself
<gnomefreak> yay i have finally figured out xchat, i havent used it in a few years
<syn-ack> gnomefreak, You didnt miss much. :P
<yacc> BluesKaj, yeah, my laptop has not a happy history with Ubuntu kernels in the last months :(
<gnomefreak> syn-ack: i see that
<iddo> anyone got ssh-agent to work at login without gnome?
<BluesKaj> I have a cheap Acer lappy for travelling , but I managed to put jaunty on it using wubi , so far so good .
<zniavre_> syn-ack,  you should give a try to nvidia.com website and 173.14.20 driver for your worrie
<zniavre_> they are updated to recent kernel 2.6.30/31
<syn-ack> really now?
<zniavre_> since first jully ...
<syn-ack> I'll have to remember that
<zniavre_> :o)
<yacc> BluesKaj, Acer One?
<BluesKaj> yacc, Acer 4630 Extensa
<gnomefreak> the upstream drivers work for 173
<BluesKaj> this is a bad one
<danbhfive> mac_v: random guess: xset
<mac_v> xset and? i havent used xset...
 * mac_v reading man xset
<judgen> i didnt know kde3 worked so well in karmic.
<oldude67> did all that adding last night for grub2 and work around for my i915 intel video to have to do it again today cause of grub2 update..grr..lol
<mac_v> oldude67: where did you edit grub2?
<oldude67> mac_v,  in /etc/default/grub
<mac_v> oldude67: have you tried editing the etc/grub.d?
<oldude67> mac_v, why, it works now.
<mac_v> oldude67: no.. i was saying for persistence of the edits
<oldude67> figured karmic was going to go to grub2 anyways.
<oldude67> which it did, this mornings update had it.
<mac_v> oldude67:  etc/grub.d ,works for grub2
<oldude67> ah well i was told to do it the other way.
<mac_v> oldude67: nope , read the readme in  etc/grub.d
<BluesKaj> oldude67,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mac_v> BluesKaj: no, should *not* edit that
<mac_v> unless essential
<mac_v> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BluesKaj> well, I had to add my W7 partition there
<oldude67> well i didnt have to add any partitions i just had to fix the intel video.
<mac_v> BluesKaj: that was an issue in the initial a3 ? but is fixed nowBug #402795
<mac_v> Bug #402795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<oldude67> mac_v, i dont have a /etc/grub.d
<gnomefreak> oldude67: /boot/grub.d?
<BluesKaj> mac_v, oldude67 , intel video should be in the kernel module by now
<bjsnider> i would call the entire grub system a paper cut
<gnomefreak> /etc/boot.d/grub or /etc/default/grub maybe what you are looking for
<oldude67> im not looking i already have it fixed, just got told i did it the wrong way..but it works.
<gnomefreak> i have /tc/grub.d
<gnomefreak> /etc/grub.d dir
<bjsnider> is "unmount" really better than "unmount volume"?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have none of the above grubs
<oldude67> BluesKaj, well im doing better then you i do atleast have the /etc/default/grub.
<BluesKaj> ok oldude67, forgot about that one ..I have it as well
 * BluesKaj makes sure it's in runbox list
<oldude67> thats the only one i have..lol
<BluesKaj> no cfg/
<BluesKaj> ?
<oldude67> thats probably why they told me to do it the way i did.
<oldude67> oh i didnt check that one.
<oldude67> yeah i have that one as well.
<BluesKaj> they always tewll you not to edit that file cuz it's generated  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> but those other files are more difficult to edit
<oldude67> frigging netsplits..hope this doesnt keep happening.
<Pici> Staff are looking into it./
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL, trying to get my phone pics transferred , but it's proving to be difficult in linux  , guess I'll have to into windows to get it done. :P
<iPoRn> hy, gnome-setting-daemon, is using around 30% of cpu, and it forces my cpu to get overheated, anyone knows why?
<mac_v> bjsnider: unmount will be eventually replaced by eject for all extrenal drive/cd/... unmount will only be used for partitions
<bjsnider> cool
<Twigathy> So much for sound mixing.... screw pulse :| Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink. in syslog c_c
<Twigathy> ok, what. Workrave has created about nine magillion pulseaudio playback streams
<Twigathy> time to REPORT BUG
<bjsnider> workrave?
<Twigathy> It's a 'take a break' app, forces you to not sit at the computer for hours on end
<Twigathy> It seems every time it plays a sound it makes a new PA stream ... and keeps it open ...
<bjsnider> that's not the fault of pulseaudio
<Twigathy> indeed, that's the fault of workrave
<bjsnider> can you change the audio driver to alsa?
<Twigathy> no, no options for which sound server to use
<bjsnider> maybe it's not even fully compatible with pulse then
<Twigathy> indeed...
<bjsnider> is this a gtk app?
<Twigathy> Yes, I think so. It's gnome-like, not KDE.
<bjsnider> perhaps the changelog might talk about pulseaudio somewhere
<Twigathy> well... bug reported. PA restarted. Workrave told not to make noise :)
<bjsnider> has there beena  pulse update since 9.15?
<syn-ack> alright
<syn-ack> patch for rc5 took right up and running nicely
<syn-ack> Linux meskes-laptop 2.6.31-rc5 #1 SMP Mon Aug 3 05:25:19 MST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Twigathy> bjsnider: nope, .9.15 is the version I'm running
<oldude67> syn-ack, when is the release for rc5?
<syn-ack> oldude67, *shrugs*
<syn-ack> I built this for myself thismorning.
<oldude67> ah i will wait, im not in that big of a hurry to have to fix things again..lol
<syn-ack> oldude67, the only thing I forgot to do was make an initrd so I dont have a purty splash
<oldude67> lol
<BluesKaj> no joy , no linux drivers for my phone ...this is why so many ppl use windows for a back up to apps that don't exist or don't work on linux ...sad but true :(
<BluesKaj> I don't want to hack the phone or anything , just transfer pics
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, how does your phone connect to the pc?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, usb
<bjsnider> and what does lsusb say when the phone is plugged in?
<bjsnider> it should just be very similar to a usb jump drive to my way of thinking
<bjsnider> should mount it as such
<Shiretoko> Hi! :3
<Shiretoko> anyone get arround automount 4 usb external devices?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 22b8:2a62 Motorola PCS E815 GSM Phone (AT) ...this is odd cuz it wouldn't list yesterday *v*
<bjsnider> seems to know an awful lot about it for a device with no driver
<bjsnider> look up the id and see if there really isn't a driver
<Shirotoko> but in 9.04 it was mounted ok
<Twigathy> meep, gdm update has killed.... something ...
<Twigathy> X no longer thinks the 'nvidia' module exists, but it shows in lsmod...
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i tried installing a windows driver in wine
<BluesKaj> but the graphics wouldn't show some of the dialogs required to choose a profile etc
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, did that phone work as a file system in jaunty?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I didn't try it in jaunty
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you could try booting a livecd to check, because this could be a karmic problem
<BluesKaj> just decided to try it on karmic yesterday rather than bother my wife while she was working on her vista pc
<bjsnider> what's vista?
<bjsnider> is that a new linux distro?
<Shirotoko> lol
<yoasif> it's an OS.
<yoasif> windows vista
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, i did however get it to work on W7 64bit , now that's something that surprised me
<bjsnider> what did you say? linux vista?
<BluesKaj> no wife's windows vista pc
<Shirotoko> rofl
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> interesting concept linux vista :)
<Twigathy> hrm, so... anybody know what would cause Xorg to say "The nvidia module doesn't exist!" and for lsmod to list it just fine? :(
<Shirotoko> that really exist
 * Twigathy thinks something broke something else :)
<Twigathy> goodness knows what broke what
<bjsnider> Twigathy, run dkms status
<Shirotoko> only that the name is "Linux Vixta"
<Twigathy> bjsnider: that's showing the nvidia module is... er... good for four kernels (one of which is the one I am booted into now)
<bjsnider> it should say "installed"
<bjsnider> check your xorg.conf file. you can also use jockey if you want
<Twigathy> yup, it says installed
<bjsnider> power down, flea power, reboot
 * BluesKaj thinks his leg was pulled
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, sounds painful
<Shirotoko> anything like ubuntu-tweak for karmic?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, that you were kidding about linux vista :)
<Twigathy> wharfglbl. Re-installing the 185 driver. [reboot didn't help]
<bjsnider> what does xorg.conf say?
<refnumzx> I need to get the latest version of dansguardian to run in jaunty.  I have tried to download the version available in karmic but when I try to install it with dpkg \endash I.   I get unmet dependencies. Libclamav and a c library. But I imagine those other packages will also have dependencies and on and on and on.  Is there a way I can install a package for karmic into jaunty?  I have tried a manual compile but this also fails with lib
<refnumzx> er to use the deb from karmic as it would make package removal and things much easier.
<bjsnider> why are you so worried about security on a linux system? chill out
<bjsnider> relax. have a drink
<Shirotoko> did u installed clavmav?
<Twigathy> hurrah, that fixed things
 * Twigathy wonders what on earth happened :/
<bjsnider> good to see that senator dole is in this room. nice to see the  last surviving member of the silent generation using linux.
<Shirotoko> lol
<itswhatev> don't upgrade to vbox 3.0.2 if you don't have problems... i'm getting packet loss regardless of network type / adapter..
<bjsnider> itswhatev, doesn't work terribly well here either
<bjsnider> seems slow
<itswhatev> bjsnider: it's a regression imo... kind of blatant
<bjsnider> maybe it would work better without opengl
<bjsnider> not sure
<bmunger> wonder if new kernel will be in repo today
<syn-ack> Heh
<syn-ack> Its already on my system. :P
<bmunger> you compiled it yourself?
<syn-ack> You bet ya
<BluesKaj> ok my usb phone is listed , but how do i get it to mount , fstab and mtab complain that's not there
<syn-ack> I'm actually building another one right now
<syn-ack> Forgot a couple options
<BluesKaj> that it's not
<syn-ack> bmunger, dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.31-rc5' in `../linux-image-2.6.31-rc5_2.6.31-rc5-10.00.Custom_i386.deb'.
<bmunger> syn-ack: do you take the config options from ubuntu default and then just modify them?
<syn-ack> I for the most part.... I do use make-kpkg though which makes it a breeze
<syn-ack> bmunger, if you're interested in more info feel free to /pm me
<bjsnider> but why. what does yours have that the standard ubuntu kernel lacks?
<syn-ack> its not what it has, its what it doesnt have
<bjsnider> so you trimmed yours down and so forth
<refnumzx> I need to get the latest version of dansguardian to run in jaunty.  I have tried to download the version available in karmic but when I try to install it with dpkg \endash I.   I get unmet dependencies. Libclamav and a c library. But I imagine those other packages will also have dependencies and on and on and on.  Is there a way ia
<ia> refnumzx: afaiu, the latest version is 2.10 - for jaunty you can try this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<refnumzx> ia: how do i get jaunty to upgrade dansguardian? i have never used ppa. thanks for the help.
<refnumzx> i try pt-get update and upgrade but it claims 2.9.97 is the latest.
<yofel> refnumzx: you first need to add the ppa to your software sources, see 'install packages' on the ppa page for that
<DanaG> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ppaname
<yofel> refnumzx: which ubuntu release do you use?
<yofel> DanaG: and it's 'add-apt-repository' :P
<DanaG> oh yeah
<DanaG> .
<syn-ack> w00t
<syn-ack> got the kernel compiled 100 % correctly now
<syn-ack> Linux meskes-laptop 2.6.31-rc5 #1 SMP Mon Aug 3 08:41:03 MST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<refnumzx> i use jaunty
<syn-ack> Good for you
<ia> refnumzx: open https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa and click at "Read about installing" link - there is good instructions aboud adding PPA in software sources.
<syn-ack> :P
 * Twigathy gave up on vdpau+mplayer... silly mplayer just goes "Nope, can't use that codec!" c_c
<ia> refnumzx: but just use instead of line "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu jaunty main" in example this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<refnumzx> ia: thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Twigathy, try vlc , it plays mostly everything well
<Twigathy> BluesKaj: yarr, vlc and mplayer both work ok w/o vdpau, I just figured it'd be nice if I could offload it to the GPU ;)
<BluesKaj> Twigathy, send it to a TV or pvr ?
<Twigathy> BluesKaj: nono, just to display onscreen
<Twigathy> offload as in not use CPU to decode, use GPU's magic video decoding chip to decode video.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> which card do you use ?
<Twigathy> 9600GT
<BluesKaj> very nice Twigathy,  I use a 7600GT but I'm not a gamer
<Twigathy> yup, I did have a 7600GT but it wasn't so great for games. I don't play often, but I like it to be nice and slick when I do ;)
<bjsnider> Twigathy, that graphics card is compatible with vdpau
<BluesKaj> the 7600 is good for movies and tv on this display (samsung syncmaster 2253LW) , which I occasionaly use when the main tv is being abused by reality shows :)
<Twigathy> hehe
<Twigathy> bjsnider: yup, I know. I just get mplayer having a fit saying it can't use the vdpau codecs (I specify using -vc) :/
<bjsnider> Twigathy, which mplayer?
<FloridaGuy> how would i add this mirror to /ect/apt/sources.list
<FloridaGuy> ftp://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/dists/
<Twigathy> One from a PPA - the nvidia-vdpau one
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> what does it say exactly. what's the error message?
<Twigathy> vdpinfo programs states that yes, the card supports vdpau
<Twigathy> er, sec :)
<Twigathy> http://paste.lisp.org/display/84684
<Twigathy> essentially... Cannot find codec 'h264_vdpau' in libavcodec...
<bjsnider> Twigathy, add -vo vdpau to the command
<BluesKaj> FloridaGuy, try to find the deb source for your distro (jaunty I assume) on their site , ftp prolly won't work unless you use wget to dl the urls to your sources.list
<Twigathy> bjsnider: oh, missed that. Same error though, that it can't find the codec
<FloridaGuy> BluesKaj, im useing karmic
<Twigathy> It does output using vdpau now though, just doesn't do the decoding on-card
<BluesKaj> ok FloridaGuy , I would look for the deb urls on that site
<FloridaGuy> k
<bjsnider> Twigathy, which version of libavcodec are you using?
<Twigathy> bjsnider: good question... 4:0.5+svn20090609-1ubuntu3 from the karmic main repo. Although I thought mplayer shipped its own copy of that...?
<BluesKaj> ahh svn version in the karmic repos now ...ughlee!
<Twigathy> :>
<BUGabundo> hey
<BluesKaj> mplayer has been really flaky on my setup
 * Twigathy waves
<BUGabundo> so what are we breaking today?
<BUGabundo> got this idea
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> anyone want to change the World?
<Twigathy> well, today my nvidia driver broke, then mplayer broke.
<BUGabundo> hey Tw BluesKaj
<Twigathy> But it's fixed now =)
<Twigathy> [almost-didn't manage to get vdpau working in the end]
<BUGabundo> heh
<hifi> huh, wtf
<hifi> when I ssh into my laptop and run a command like "screen" and immediately "exit" it hangs and the process is <defunct>
<BUGabundo> sooooo
<BUGabundo> who want to change the world, of how we install apps?
<hifi> aptitude is fine, thanks
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I do
<hifi> (as an apt-get replacement)
<yofel> BUGabundo: count me in :)
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<BUGabundo> jey yofel
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I believe we need a better way of installing single packages from -backports ;)
<kklimonda> hey :)
<BUGabundo> humm I'm lagged
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: that too
<BUGabundo> but this firt
<BluesKaj> so what's the "change the world install" news ?
<BUGabundo> USER installed Apps
<BUGabundo> no more system wide
<BUGabundo> replicate the packagelist on ~/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: no, I don't like it
<BUGabundo> and install on $HOME
<yofel> more like in ~/.local
<BUGabundo> what ever whereever
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: sounds good -- especially on a multi-user system where you don't really want to give out sudo to everybody :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: can you provide an example why would you want to install application in ~/ ?
<yofel> kklimonda: never wanted to install an app on a network pc where you don't have sudo rights?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: portability, no more system wide changes, less sudo, etc
<kklimonda> yofel: I believe that we could use more... "detailed" privileges like "installing new software"
<yofel> also you could install a never prog. version in ~ and keep the stable one in the system folders
<yofel> s/never/newer/
<BUGabundo> right
<refnumzx> that would be great.
<BUGabundo> I don't get why no one ever implement that on apt
<BUGabundo> now, we need a spec, and bugs on LP and upstream
<yofel> kklimonda: that too, but in my university account I'll defenitely *never* get app install perms.
<BUGabundo> who the heck mantains apt ??
<refnumzx> maybe like an apt-local that automatically does an install to a /home/username/local_applications.
<kklimonda> yofel: if that's admin's decision who you are to argue with him? :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: we are Hacker!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: debian maintainers
<yofel> kklimonda: err... if the admin is to lazy to upgrade to something newer than gutsy maybe?
<kklimonda> yofel: that's different thing.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-04
<kklimonda> richardcavell: and? that's why it's development release - everything changes all the timme
<richardcavell> kklimonda: they only have 10 weeks to get every app and every package to work nicely together
<kklimonda> not every - just a subset of them
<Boohbah> richardcavell: and that is why you are testing development releases, to help in the process
<mac_v> FWIW , karmic is so much better than Jaunty for me...
<lupine_85> +1 ;)
<lupine_85> although, is it just me or is the LTSP not "finished" yet?
<lupine_85> (which is, you know, reasonable)
<connex> Hi, I need help with 173 nvidia drives.
<yofel> hi connex, what's broken?
<connex> There is no suitable kernel module for nvidia
<yofel> ok, from the beginning. You installed the 173 driver, restarted, and X failed to load and the log says the module can't get loaded?
<connex> yes
<yofel> connex: then try to reinstall the driver and check if you get any dkms errors
<connex> i did, no errors
<yofel> you got the kernel headers installed?
<connex> how do i check?
<yofel> type in a terminal: 'apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<yofel> and check if 'installed' tells you the version and not (none)
<connex> it tells the version
<yofel> hm, does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' give you an error?
<connex> it says not found, i'll apt-get intall nvidia-glx-173 and try right?
<yofel> well, you should have that installed already
<connex> the only warning i get during intall is
<connex> obsolete option --print-installation-architecture, please use --print-architecture instead
<yofel> ah, I've got that too, ignore it
<connex> and i have a module called nvidiafb
<connex> which loads i guess
<yofel> connex: just to make sure again, you _do_ have nvidia-glx-173 installed
<connex> yes
<yofel> connex: the nvidiafb module *should* be blacklisted
<yofel> you can't use it with the glx driver
<yofel> you can check that in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<connex> ok, there is no nvidia driver
<connex> only nvidia-agp and nvidiafb
<yofel> in the blacklist file yes, that's how it should be
<yofel> ok then
<yofel> do you have a folder in /usr/src called nvidia-173.14.16 ?
<connex> yes
<Severian> Howdy.  Bug 404451 says jfs is no longer built into the kernel.  I believe I found another problem that could have been caused by this.  Is there a reason jfs was moved out of the kernel?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404451 in linux "JFS no longer built into the default kernel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404451
<yofel> good, you are running the kernel that you want to use the driver on?
<connex> it's the only one i have so i guess yes
<yofel> good, then run the following commands please:
<yofel> 'sudo dkms remove -k $(uname -r) -m nvidia -v 173.14.16'
<yofel> 'sudo dkms build -k $(uname -r) -m nvidia -v 173.14.16'
<yofel> 'sudo dkms install -k $(uname -r) -m nvidia -v 173.14.16'
<yofel> any errors?
<connex> on the remove it says there is no instance of nvidia 173.14.16
<yofel> that's ok, since you didn't have one
<connex> i got an error
<connex> "Error! Bad retirm status for module build on kernel 2.6.31-3-generic i686
<connex> s/retirm/return
<yofel> good, failure found, let me try here
<connex> there are a lot of c errors in the make.log
<yofel> yup, build failed here too o.O
<connex> so, what are we going to do? install an older kernel?
<yofel> connex: you'll have to, or wait till the new driver is available in karmic - see bug 398893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398893 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "nvidia drivers version bump (173.14.20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398893
<yofel> the build failure was aso reported as bug 397314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397314 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "[karmic] nvidia 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 module fails to build with 2.6.31-2-generic " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397314
<connex> yofel, as i recall, it happened even with older kernels
<yofel> well, there was a build failure bug for 2.6.30 too
<connex> ok, which and how do i get the kernel
<yofel> connex: you could try an older mainline kernel build
<connex> how
<yofel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<connex> how do i install them? manually?
<yofel> you'll need the 'hearders...i386' 'headers...all' and 'image...i386'
<yofel> connex: yes
<connex> isnt' there an apt-get something for this?
<yofel> connex: these builds aren't meant to be used by a wide audience so it doesn't support apt
<connex> so which one do you suggest
<alteregoa> i found a new kernel
<yofel> connex: since there was a build failure reported with 2.6.30 too, I would try 2.6.29.6
<connex> ok so what are the steps, to this?
<yofel> connex: download the files I told you (into a separate folder would be best) first
<yofel> then change into that folder in a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' . That will install all kernel files.
<yofel> and again: only install the files for your architecture ;)
<connex> there are newer kernels then 2.6.29 like 2.6.29.6
<alteregoa> is there a realtime kernel patch for koalic karmac?
<yofel> connex: thats why I suggested 2.6.29.6 . It contains a few bugfixes
<alteregoa> never trust a klingon
<alteregoa> why e4defrag is removed by default?
<yofel> alteregoa: e4defrag isn't removed, it's not yet in
<alteregoa> its in e2fsprogs or something
<alteregoa> i download the tarball and build a deb package for myself
<yofel> alteregoa: yes, it's in upstream e2fsprogs, but the ubuntu version isn't new enough
<yofel> alteregoa: you can check bug 321528 if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in e2fsprogs "ext4 defrag / defragment tool in Jaunty - include" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<connex> yofel, can you repeat the files required?
<yofel> but afaik e4defrag isn't yet in a released version of e2fsprogs, only in the development version
<yofel> connex: you need linux-headers-2.6.29-02062906-generic_2.6.29-02062906_i386.deb linux-headers-2.6.29-02062906_2.6.29-02062906_all.deb and linux-image-2.6.29-02062906-generic_2.6.29-02062906_i386.deb
<alteregoa> it would be nice to add a crond, check the fs for fragmenting, after a trigger of like 20 percent defrag it online
<alteregoa> how can i trace the programs and libs being loaded during startup?
<yofel> alteregoa: I'm not sure what you mean by trace, but if you want a graph of your boot then check out bootchart
<alteregoa> i wanna know the loaded libaries during startup
<alteregoa> then i compress it with upx
<yofel> alteregoa: and my expirience with e4defrag (built from source) is: Although it didn' break anything and seems to work, it doesn't yet support converted ext3 filesystems
<Severian> How long should I wait after asking a question before repeating it if there was no response?  I am trying to decide what to do about a bug in the installer.
<yofel> Severian: you could try to bug the kernel folks directly in #ubuntu-kernel
<yofel> (regarding your question from an hour ago)
<Severian> yofel, thanks.  I'll try there.  Yes, about that question.
<connex> yofel, Using the older kernel fixed my sound problem, now all i have to check is if nvidia is working.
<zniavre_> connex,  if you are using 173.14.xx you should try nvidia.com driver supply they updated 173.14.20 fot recent kernel
<connex> how can i check my gain level ?
<yofel> connex: if the audio settings don't work try pavucontrol or alsamixer
<connex> thanks
<connex> zniavre_, will envy get the correct drivers for me?
<zniavre_> i do not know nothing about envy script
<yofel> hn, envy should just try to install the repos drivers, so i don't think that would help
<zniavre_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
<yofel> and although the drivers from the nvidia site might help, they are completely unsupported here.
<zniavre_> but they work ...
<yofel> zniavre_: yes, and since apt doesn't know about them you might get a messed up system
<gnu-dio> so I installed karmic on my main machine, and I let it install grub. Grub didn't find and add the XP install. NP, I thought, and went to edit the grub menu.lst. Couldn't find it. appears to be a new grub I've never seen. any pointers?
<yofel> !grub2 | gnu-dio
<ubottu> gnu-dio: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> gnu-dio: see 'dual-booting'
<gnu-dio> thanks
<gnu-dio> perfect
<gnu-dio> wow, grub2 is WAY more complex...
<kayess> yofel, is grub 2 also the place I need to be looking at to understand why the new karmic kernel won't mount my main disk (uses encryption on lvm2)
<yofel> kayess: might be, but I don't know much about lvm and nothing about encryption, sry
<kayess> Is grub 2 before or after the kernel loads? I guess if it's before then it won't be related (the old Jaunty kernel mounts the disk and boots fine)
<yofel> kayess: it's obviously before, since it's grub that loads the kernel ;)
<ripps> Hmm... mobile-broadband-provider-info wants to remove libmbca0, is that okay?
<kayess> yofel: that just dawned on me :) The broken laptop is still running the old grub anyway
<gnu-dio> yofel, thanks again. 100% exactly what I needed. and a whole bunch of education on grub2 on the side ;)
<kayess> yofel: The instructions on that grub page you linked to. Shouldn't the sudo grub install line be "sudo grub install /dev/sda" -- assuming that was the boot disk identified in the previous step?
<fosco_> hi
<fosco_> does anyone know how to use grub2 themes?
<yofel> fosco_: theming isn't yet implemented in the (ubuntu?) grub2 version afaik, but you might find something useful on the wiki page
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fosco_> ok, let's read :)
<gnu-dio> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<gnu-dio> if you start reading on yofel's you can end up at mine
<gnu-dio> I haven't tried that yet
<fosco_> i'm trying to use this theme, but i think jaunty's grub is not ready for that
<fosco_> http://grub.gibibit.com/Theme_winter_menu.jpg
<gnu-dio> that is pretty
<fosco_> yep
<gnu-dio> but I believe yofel, and you, are right. the version currently being used with karmic isn't ready for that
<fosco_> but i think it uses a mod that grub 1.96 supplied with jaunty hasn't
<gnu-dio> I'm about to try the suggestions on that link i posted
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> something with the network manager is messed up
<gnu-dio> I'd gotten really comfy editing my menu.lst files, and now they have to go and mess with me with all these new options....
<alteregoa> i it doesnt resolve dhcp anymore
<gnu-dio> mine seems to be working, but other than that I'm unlikely to be any help. I just installed karmic for the first time yesterday
<richardcavell> I just upgraded my MacBook from 2.6.31-4 to 2.6.31-5.  Now my networking is completely broken (wired and wireless).  I kept the old kernel and can select it in GRUB2, and it doesn't fix networking.  Yet I can network fine from OS X.  Any ideas?
<gnu-dio> richardcavell sounds like a similar issue to what happened to alteregoa, who was asking for help a minute ago
<yofel> richardcavell: there was a network-manager update right now too, maybe that's broken?
<yofel> (I haven't installed it yet)
<gnu-dio> installing all updates right now
<gnomefreak> oh good question le tme check on n-m
<gnu-dio> so if that breaks it i'll now in a minute
<gnomefreak> i doubt ill get an answer soon but asked the maintainer
<AlanBell> my dhcp just broke
<AlanBell> sudo dhclient returns a permission error
<gnu-dio> looks like a common problem all of a sudden
<richardcavell_> sorry guys got disconnected there. I can't network from Linux at all any more (I'm in OS X right now).  After upgrading my kernel from 2.6.31-4 to 2.6.31-5, my wired and wireless networking is kaput.  Any ideas?
<gnu-dio> that's 3 people with similar symptoms for the last 3 questions
<AlanBell> yup. friend of mine also dropped out, that was on a wired connection. mine is wireless
<yofel> richardcavell_: 14:43:51 < yofel> richardcavell: there was a network-manager update right now too, maybe that's broken?
<gnu-dio> is everyone's symptoms tied to updating?
<yofel> richardcavell_: I'm running 31-5 with the old NM fine
<AlanBell> fwiw my card is using the rt2500PCI driver, but I don't think it is hardware specific
<richardcavell_> yofel: what was the package name?
<richardcavell_> AlanBell: I have an atheros 9k
<gnomefreak> gnu-dio: im waiting to asac to get back to me on n-m
<gnomefreak> everyone with n-m issues is the version you are using 0.7.1.git.5.272c6a626-0ubuntu1?
<yofel> richardcavell_: there were updates for network-manager and libnm-* I think
<richardcavell_> gnomefreak: is that the one that appeared in Update Manager over the last 24 hours?  If so, then yes
<gnomefreak> yofel: correct
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: there could have been 2 in last 24 hours so i need full version
<gnomefreak> >=2
<penguin42> the update to libc has had a fun effect on python
<richardcavell_> gnomefreak: I'm booted into OS X right now.  Do you want me to reboot into Linux?
<gnomefreak> hes not at PC atm so he cant tell me :)
<AlanBell> on the plus side the update has fixed 3g networking with the icon225 dongle hso driver
<richardcavell_> there were two updates to libc in the last 24 hours, by the way
<gnomefreak> 1st had a problem 2nd fixed it. thats why i want to know version of n-m :)
<gnomefreak> everyone else besides richardcavell_ with n-m problems please give me broken version
<penguin42> gnomefreak: It's the fact it went to 2.10.1 that confused a comparison in a python library that was seeing if it had a version of at least 2.4
<gnomefreak> penguin42: ah
<gnomefreak> i see other than flashgot im not getting anything done without asac here grrr
<gnomefreak> and PPA is busy it seems
<richardcavell_> I have another symptom, by the way.  I have two wireless connections set up.  First is at home to a router.  Second is to my University.  Because I was looking at 78 megs of updates today, I drove into Uni and sat in my car downloading (at high bandwidth).  I then applied all updates and drove home.  When I got home it wouldn't connect to my home router.  But here's something weird - when I...
<richardcavell_> ...look in Network Connections, it says the last time it connected to my Uni was 5 days ago (which indeed it did).  It doesn't seem to 'remember' that it connected about 2 hours ago.
<gnu-dio> gnomefreak: so the update I'm doing right now might skip a broken version? lucky 4 me :)
<gnomefreak> gnu-dio: i dont know i need old version + newversion
<AlanBell> about says 0.7.1
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: apt-cache policy network-manager
<gnomefreak> dont paste it in here use pastebin
<AlanBell> yeah, realised when I got back you wanted that . . . brb . . .
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling there isnt one between 0.7 and 0.7-git..
<gnomefreak> its the git info that is important
<gnomefreak> git.5.272c6a626
<gnu-dio> that is the candidate version I'm upgrading to now
<AlanBell> yes, it is git.5.272c6a626
<gnomefreak> thanks
<AlanBell> I updated about 30 minutes ago and rebooted
<richardcavell_> Is someone here working on a fix?
<AlanBell> is there anything more we can do to diagnose what the problem is, or is it sufficiently understood?
<TheOpenSourcerer> I can upload dmesg etc.
<TylerRichard> and no to the bug its not on launchpad
<richardcavell_> Oh, gnomefreak, Tyler's message just reminded me - I use DHCP to connect to my router.  It can't connect.  But when I tried to give it a fixed IP it was able to at least see the router.  Maybe it's a DHCP problem?
<TylerRichard> it is
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: ubuntu-bug network-manager
<AlanBell> should collect what it can and make a bug
<richardcavell_> Okay, can someone say that they're filing the bug?
<TylerRichard> it fails with a Open a socket for lfp: Operaton not permited
<richardcavell_> TylerRichard: try it with sudo
<TylerRichard> I cant launchpad gave me an error
<TylerRichard> I did
<gnomefreak> we are uploading trunk build tomorrow but im thinking everyone file own bugs
<TylerRichard> same error richardcavell_
<richardcavell_> TylerRichard: are you able to connect at all?
<TylerRichard> no
<richardcavell_> So you're currently connected on a different machine or different OS?
<richardcavell_> gnomefreak: what's happening tomorrow?
<TylerRichard> richardcavell_: yes, im on a differnt comp
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: trunk will be uploaded but hes looking at it in a few
<richardcavell_> gnomefreak: pardon me but I don't understand what you mean.  Can you explain what that means, because I wish I knew
 * gnomefreak filing bug
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: trunk is latest git
 * richardcavell_ congratulates gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak hasnt lost connection so not sure how helpfull
<richardcavell_> so is the current Karmic network manager not from git?
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: it is but they come out nightly/daily
<richardcavell_> so you're suggesting it might be fixed by tomorrow?
<gnomefreak> not sure what trunk has yet
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: yes but we are looking into it
<TylerRichard> is it a  socket restriction error?
<AlanBell> I can file a bug, got mine online with 3g
<popey> AlanBell: ubuntu-bug network-manager if you will..
<AlanBell> popey: doing that now
<popey> cool
<richardcavell_> gnomefreak: well has anyone done some work on networking today?  If not, then how is tomorrow's stuff going to be any different?
<popey> i have the necessary info off my machine
<gnomefreak> once filed someone has to change title to be correct
<popey> there was a new libnm and network-manager today
<TylerRichard> richardcavell_: see similar geentoo error http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/hardened/173233
<gnomefreak> richardcavell_: the upload process for Ubuntu can take more than a day once pushed
<TheOpenSourcerer> I have to go now. My son is graduating from Nursery :-)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yes. It fixed my 3g dongle :-)
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute here
<gnomefreak> everyone bug 408861 please update info to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408861 in network-manager "Network-manager loses connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408861
<TheOpenSourcerer> c u laterz
<gnomefreak> and the files i have attached you should attach
<popey> do you have the bug gnomefreak ?
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/408862
<gnomefreak> popey: what is going on? i didnt get a watch out for this (joining)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New]
<richardcavell> sorry gnomefreak I got disconnected there
<gnomefreak> popey: bug 408861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408861 in network-manager "Network-manager loses connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408861
<popey> gnomefreak: I'll add to 408862 given it's from someone who actually _has_ the bug :)
<gnomefreak> popey: good idea :)
<popey> AlanBell: confirmed
<richardcavell> AlanBell: I'm adding myself as a me-too to your bug
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: attach files dont just me too
<TylerRichard> confirmed
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: what files?
<gnomefreak> the problems are not proven to be the same yet
<gnomefreak> richardcavell: most of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/408862/comments/1 these
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> anyone has tried gnome 3.0 ?
<yofel> popey: running 'apport-collect <bugnumber>' would have been easier ;)
<gnomefreak> but honestly any files you can. see 408861 for the files apport uploaded
<popey> yofel: and how exactly would one do that on a machine with no network?
<gnomefreak> good point
<richardcavell> gnomefreak: I'm going to try to give myself an assigned IP from the router instead of connecting via DHCP to see if that fixes it
<stevepearce> small question, I have just installed 9.10 via the daily build 02/08/2009. After applying upgrades (just now) and rebooting, I have lost all networking (both wired and wireless), are the bugs mentioned above related?
<yofel> popey: good point -.-
<popey> sheesh
<gnomefreak> stevepearce: we know
<richardcavell> stevepearce: add yourself to the me-too list mate
<stevepearce> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> stevepearce: are you on the PC with no connection?
<stevepearce> yes
<gnomefreak> stevepearce: cool than use apport-collect 408862
<popey> hang on
<gnomefreak> if its the broken connection PC
<popey> stevepearce: are you _in_ karmic right now?
<stevepearce> not on this irc box, it's jaunty. The laptop I mentioned running karmic is sitting next to me
<mac_v> gnomefreak: how will he send it ? ;) with no connection ;p
<popey> right
<popey> again, no point asking people to do stuff when they have broken network
<popey> wakey wakey people
 * penguin42 yawns
<AlanBell> anything more useful I can do with my connected buggy box?
<stevepearce> mac_v, that's the thing :)
<gnomefreak> mac_v: he said he was on system with the connection issue
<popey> AlanBell: you could try reverting the packages that came in most recently
<gnomefreak> .:09:34:16:. <      gnomefreak > stevepearce: are you on the PC with no  connection?
<gnomefreak> .:09:34:21:. <     stevepearce > yes
<popey> not a clear question
<stevepearce> gnomefreak, sorry
<popey> anyway
<AlanBell> popey: ok, how do I revert a package? (been wondering about that for a while)
<popey> AlanBell: can you look in /var/cache/apt/archives and look at the most recent updates, probably network-manager, libnm and a couple of other bits..
<mac_v> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<popey> not useful mac_v
<mac_v> popey: no i was searching for the link... there is a wiki how to revert a package
<penguin42> if you have the old package you can install it with dpkg -i, if it's still in the rpo you can do an apt-get install packagename=version I think
<popey> AlanBell: you can test by grabbing the debs from the archive and manually dpkg them in or there is a way to force it with apt
<popey> thats it
<penguin42> the common gotcha however is that some other package may depend on the newer other thing you installed so you often have to take a few others back as well
<hggdh> anyone aware of apparmor messing up with (at least) network setup?
<AlanBell> I only have the new version in the cache
<popey> yes, so you will need to go get the older one
<popey> if you apt-cache show network-manager you can get the url from where it came
<gnomefreak> hggdh: are you sure its apparmor?
<popey> pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.7.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb for example on my desktop
<popey> just go to the repo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool.... etc
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hggdh> gnomefreak, yes. sudo service apparmor stop allowed me to connect
<popey> and look for the version of those packages thats one older than the one you have
<gnomefreak> everyone care to try that?
 * popey pops upstairs to try
<TylerRichard> can anyone get to the packages.ubuntu.com server? I get a server down error?
<hggdh> oh, so it is already known...
<popey> that did it
<gnomefreak> hggdh: oh yeah non stop this morning
<gnu-dio> hggdh: most likely, if your issue overlaps everyone elses
<popey> fix0r3d for me
<stevepearce> gdgd, I have eth0 networking again
<stevepearce> thanks
<popey> (i am now talking to you from that machine)
<popey> nice one hggdh
<gnu-dio> that's proof
<penguin42> yeh I can't get to packages either
 * gnu-dio bows to hggdh
<gnomefreak> i commented ont he bug about it
<AlanBell> sudo service apparmor stop
<TylerRichard> hggdh: fixed mine
<popey> so AlanBell just change your bug from network-manager to apparmor
<gnu-dio> ok, now that we have a fix to try, I'm rebooting the updates. hope to be back soon ;)
 * gnomefreak too be back in a few
<hggdh> cool. I have not yet had time to look at apparmor profiles, though
<hggdh> any bug opened on it?
<TylerRichard> yes
<TylerRichard> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> TylerRichard, thank you. I will update it
<TylerRichard> I can't find profie error though in apparmor
<BluesKaj> TylerRichard, hggdh , network manager has become areal problem , hence my advice to most ppl is to install wicd
<AlanBell> bug 408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408862
<hggdh> BluesKaj, although I agree in part, this issue does not seem to be n-m *only*, if at all. We will have to see the progiles
<hggdh> s/progiles/profiles/
<TylerRichard> BluesKaj: its not netman its aparmor actualy dhcp would fail in wicd too
<AlanBell> it is in apparmor now
<popey> oo look, a new apparmor package :)
<gnu-dio> ok, I installed all current updates, and rebooted fine without losing networking
<popey> gnu-dio: you probably got the new apparmor
<popey> skipping the duff one
<gnu-dio> lucky me
<gnu-dio> I did see apparmor on the list of 7 updates I did the instant before booting
<BluesKaj> TylerRichard, I saw on a latest update using aptitude that apparmor was held back
<AlanBell> upgrading now
<AlanBell> yay! connected on reboot
<TylerRichard> AlanBell: good stuff
<AlanBell> kids are happy, playroom can see cbeebies website again
<TylerRichard> hggdh: can we close the bug report?
<hggdh> yeah, already fixed. Now we wait for the new package to hit the repos
<TylerRichard> hggdh: sweet
<AlanBell> hggdh: that was from the repos
<hggdh> TylerRichard, the original report (bug 408862) has already being auto-closed as a duplciate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in network-manager "dhcp and networking failure in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408862
<hggdh> AlanBell, yes, the update from early this morning had an issue. A new one is being built now
 * richardcavell_ is back
<richardcavell_> I just tried to fix my networking by giving myself a static IP (manual rather than DHCP), but it made no difference
<hggdh> richardcavell_, no, it will not work, since the issue was on apport
<AlanBell> richardcavell: do sudo service apparmor stop
<AlanBell> then sudo apt-get update
<AlanBell> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<richardcavell> AlanBell: Will that fix it?  I'm in OS X right now
<AlanBell> and all will be well
<Pici> richardcavell: Well, you'd need to boot to Ubuntu first...
<richardcavell> hggdh: what you said doesn't make sense
<TylerRichard> richardcavell: it works
<AlanBell> maybe a sudo dhclient after stopping apparmor
<richardcavell> Okay you obviously all worked out the problem while I was gone
<richardcavell> Okay Alan, I'm placing my Karmic partition in your hands dude.  Here we go.
<hggdh> richardcavell, I found it while still offline, when I tried to tcpdump the connection (I am at a customer, and my connection have been plagued by DHCP issues)
<TylerRichard> quick question has anyone got irc in empathy yet?
<richardcavell> XD I'm in Karmic right now
<gnu-dio> ;)
<TylerRichard> bump: quick question has anyone got irc in empathy yet?
<gnu-dio> hggdh is dog for tracing the issue to apparmor... nobody else was looking anywhere near apparmor
<gnu-dio> lol "gof"
<gnu-dio> god
<gnu-dio> I need to take some typing practice obviously.
<richardcavell> TylerRichard: No
<richardcavell> TylerRichard: Let me know if you find out how to do it
<richardcavell> Now, okay, it was apparmor.  But here's the thing: I'm now running without apparmor
<gnu-dio> now update again
<gnu-dio> there is a new apparmor that appears to be working
<gnu-dio> at least it is for me
<BluesKaj> no updates here yet ,North American main server
<AlanBell> TylerRichard: I had irc working in empathy in Jaunty, haven't tried it in Karmic yet
<richardcavell> AlanBell: What sort of account do you add?
<richardcavell> Or how do you get IRC to work?
<TylerRichard> AlanBell: seconded
<AlanBell> IRC
<AlanBell> it is a blue #
<AlanBell> think I had to install an extra package or something to get it
<AlanBell> !info telepathy-idle
<ubottu> telepathy-idle (source: telepathy-idle): IRC connection manager for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 212 kB
<AlanBell> I thought that was going to be installed out of the box in karmic
<TylerRichard> I guess not
<TylerRichard> it should be thoug
<richardcavell> well is that for Empathy ?
<TylerRichard> I can't check im in an upgrade
<richardcavell> ha ha me too
<richardcavell> and at the rate this server's going, I will be all night
<AlanBell> richardcavell: yes, empathy uses telepathy
<richardcavell> AlanBell: Okay
<richardcavell> Is Empathy any good as an IRC chatter?  I use xchat
<AlanBell> but a lack of a graphical irc client on the default install would be a bit of a shame
<AlanBell> richardcavell: it isn't great, but it is functional for a newbie
<richardcavell> AlanBell: Jaunty includes xchat-gnome
<richardcavell> I have xchat set up the way I like it anyway.  When someone uses my nickname, I get a doorbell sound
<AlanBell> richardcavell: not sure it does
<AlanBell> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 312 kB, installed size 888 kB
<gnu-dio> hmmm there doesn't seem to be a winehq repo for karmic yet....
<richardcavell> AlanBell: Are you sure?  I could have sworn it was installed by default in Jaunty
<AlanBell> pidgin is in by default and that does IRC
<BluesKaj> richardcavell, I admire your ability to withstand the xchat colour scheme. I know it's editable and all but it's pita to get setup right IMO :)
<richardcavell> BluesKaj: I downloaded a theme that replaces the default one
<richardcavell> Funny you should say that because my theme is all blue
<BluesKaj> richardcavell, ok , good move :)
<richardcavell> Everything's white for me except when my nam eis mentioned - then it gets highlighted and I get the doorbell sound
<BluesKaj> I never went far enuff with xchat to care ,cuz knonversation fits my needs and style very well
<BluesKaj> not that i'm really into eye candy , but I draw the line at purply text :)
<TylerRichard> I got it working thanks richardcavell
<ripps> Okay, after some updates and a reboot, things seem to be actually working today. And it doesn't seem mount.ntfs is soaking up all my cpu now (at least for the moment). Still waiting on a wacom tablet that works on boot
 * BluesKaj begins to wonder about the main server...switched to server for Canada, now I'm getting upgrades
<richardcavell> The Australian servers give me weird errors, so I'm using the main server again
<ripps> Nautilus is still slow as crap though So I'm sticking to thunar
<TylerRichard> after upgrade and reboot dhcp still is non functioning for me
<richardcavell> TylerRichard: Are you using the main server?
<TylerRichard> yep
<TylerRichard> richardcavell: yes i am
<richardcavell> Turning off apparmor was enough to get my DHCP working
<richardcavell> I'm using it right now *shrug*
<gnu-dio> Anyone actually LIKE the ubuntu orange/brown theme? Or does everyone change it first thing like me?
<TylerRichard> ok ill just keep it shut off
<BluesKaj> richardcavell, is apparmor a default daemon in karmic ?
<richardcavell> gnu-dio: Go to bigfoto.com and you can find desktop resolution large photographs
<richardcavell> BluesKaj: Yes
<richardcavell> I have a large image of a firefox
<richardcavell> (the animal, also known as a red panda)
<gnu-dio> richardcavelli: I'm partial to hubble photos from hubblesite.org
<TylerRichard> https://pixelgirlpresents.com has some great stuff too its artsy and retro stuff
<BluesKaj> Irich  wonder what the consequences would be if I removed it from /etc/int.d ?
<BluesKaj> err richardcavell
<TylerRichard> BluesKaj: just rename it
<mac_v> has anyone tried gnome 3.0 in Karmic?
<TylerRichard> BluesKaj: it woln't run if u rename it
<richardcavell> BluesKaj: I reckon it would still work
<richardcavell> I mean, I'm running without apparmor right now
<BluesKaj> TylerRichard, ok sounds reasonable
 * BluesKaj renames apparmor to apparmored
<richardcavell> I'm doing apt-get upgrade and it says network-manager-gnome is being kept back
<richardcavell> I've never seen that before
<richardcavell> What does that mean?
<TylerRichard> it means that theres an apt conflict
<TylerRichard> it can happen on broken package links or if you use apt-get for complicated stuff and upgrades
<richardcavell> well I'm just doing what AlanBell advised
<richardcavell> has the package been held back owing to our recent discovery of a bug?
<TylerRichard> might be
<richardcavell> You know, I decided not to upgrade my computer for a couple of weeks earlier today but I just couldn't resist.  I'll trust my first instinct next time.
<penguin42> hehe
<richardcavell> I decided instead of installing 50 megs every few days, I'll let it just build up over time and hopefully skip a few intermediate steps.
<TylerRichard> we need to put telapathy-idle into the default packages b4 the feature freeze
<TylerRichard> !info telapthy-idle
<ubottu> Package telapthy-idle does not exist in karmic
<richardcavell> !info telepathy-idle
<ubottu> telepathy-idle (source: telepathy-idle): IRC connection manager for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 212 kB
<richardcavell> Okay I'm trying to upgrade from the main server and it's going ridiculously slowly
<gnu-dio> woot! it finally works! I've been trying to run guild wars in wine/mandriva for a month, and first try in wine 1.01/karmic is success, lol ubuntu rules
<nocturn> Hi
<nocturn> anyone know what the default IRC client in Karmic will be?
<TylerRichard> empathy?
<nocturn> Empathy is replacing pidginm but telepathy-idle is in universe
<nocturn> and not working anyway
<TylerRichard> It seems to work for me
<TylerRichard> its basic but thats fine for what i do
<nocturn> I'm on Karmic Alpha3 with updates
<nocturn> an no connection...
<gnu-dio> I haven't tried empathy yet. I'm kinda partial to pidgin. do people think empathy is better? worth playing with at least?
<nocturn> But still, emapthy with irc is not supported (universe)
<richardcavell> I prefer empathy
<richardcavell> It's pretty simple
<nocturn> gnu-dio: Empathy can do stuff that pidgin can't
<nocturn> voice chat over Jabber
<TylerRichard> it has support for google voip chat and video
<nocturn> desktop charing
<gnu-dio> hmmm
<nocturn> TylerRichard: you don't even need google for that
<nocturn> OpenFire seems to work just fine
<gnu-dio> sounds like I need to set aside some time to look at empathy...
<nocturn> The only caveat is that I cannot get IRC working so far
<penguin42> Are there any modern irc clients that allow multiple windows rather than purely multiple tabs? I still use ksirc because it lets me do that
<richardcavell> XChat can put each channel or private message in its own window
<nocturn> penguin42: both empathy and pidgin can do that
<itswhatev> penguin42: pidgin can
<gnu-dio> pidgin lets you undock the tabs
<nocturn> it's a setting
<TylerRichard> sudo apt-get install telepathy-idle
<nocturn> and you can always drag the tabs
<nocturn> TylerRichard: I did that
<TylerRichard> did u restart empathy
<penguin42> maybe I'll look at empathy  - I've seen people use pidgin for irc and didn't like it
<nocturn> TylerRichard: yes, even rebooted
<TylerRichard> does it show the sharp symbol and irc in the menu
<nocturn> yes
<nocturn> It says IRC Network error
<TylerRichard> you can;t connect?
<nocturn> no
<TylerRichard> humm
<nocturn> I'm on via Weechat now
<TylerRichard> I'm not sure how to fix that, mine seems to work
<TylerRichard> what server did you pick freenode
<nocturn> Strange...
<nocturn> yes, Freenode
<nocturn> it has presets for FreeNode
<richardcavell> Alright guys I'm off to bed.  Thanks for the solution to that networking problem.  Make sure you update your bug reports!
 * richardcavell is off to bed
<Shirotoko> smplayer has a weird vertical refresh :(
<bmunger> nice..newest update broke my ethernet.. cant get an ip now says Open a socket for LPF: Operation not permitted
<TylerRichard> nocturn:
<bmunger> oh its apparmor
<TylerRichard> under freenode in account settings click the edit button and move "irc.freenode." up
<nocturn> TylerRichard: same result, even after empathy restart
<Shirotoko> how do i close the cd-tray via command ?
<TylerRichard> don't know what to tell you man
<TylerRichard> sry
<Shirotoko> :D ok i did it
<nocturn> No prob.
<nocturn> Thanks anyway
<gnu-dio> trying to use irc with empathy was a fail for me as well
<gnu-dio> back to pidgin
<bjsnider> Shirotoko, eject /dev/cdrom
<Shirotoko> thx
<Shirotoko> i'm getting tired of this automount thingy
<Shirotoko> usb pendrivers mount ok
<Shirotoko> but cd-rom or usb-hdd doesn't mount Automatcly
<SKB> nothing mounts here
<SKB> automatically
<Shirotoko> i think is because user privileges
<Shirotoko> i added myself to root group but still, things doesn't mount by themselves
<bjsnider> don't add yourself to root's group. that's a security risk
<bjsnider> anyone who cracks your password could gain control over root's files and directories
<Shirotoko> it's ok, i remove myself from there , was only or testing
<bjsnider> the automount issue is known. there wre many people in here yesterday complaining about it
<Shirotoko> i'm currently in admin group only
<Shirotoko> oh ok
<bjsnider> you should be checking for bugs on launchpad since you're using an unstable distro still in the alpha stage
<Shirotoko> what groups are recommended to work properly, mount units, print, etc
<Shirotoko> thx, i was cheking in ubuntu forums, and didn't find anything there
<Shirotoko> how can i find out what device is my usb-hdd
<yofel> Shirotoko: 'df'
<arand> Shirotoko: fdisk -l ?
<Shirotoko> not recogniced =(
<Shirotoko> f***
<arand> Shirotoko: what is "not recognised"?
<Shirotoko> but that tell's me what is allready mounted ?
<Shirotoko> didn't find my disk on that list
<penguin42> Shirotoko: You can look in /proc/partitions to see all your devices and if you really want you can follow them down from /sys/block
<arand> Shirotoko: By the way, for the fdisk command, prepend sudo...
<itswhatev> how can i pipe to a file owned by root?  this used to work: cat blah.txt >> sudo rootstuff.txt
<Shirotoko> nothing
<Shirotoko> i don't see it
<Shirotoko> i've installed hardinfo, and i don't see my disk :(
<Shirotoko> usb_storage module is running
<yofel> Shirotoko: any errors in 'dmesg' when plugging it in?
<Shirotoko> [ 9728.904031] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
<Shirotoko> [ 9729.316018] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71
<Shirotoko> [ 9729.316043] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<ia> hello. since gnome in karmic use brand new gdm, does exist some way to configure it? (like it can be done in previos versions via gdmsetup)
<stevepearce> hello again all, I am experiencing this issue with an external NTFS disk
<stevepearce> I get the same out in dmesg
<stevepearce> *output
<ia> itswhatev: try cat blah.txt | sudo tee -a rootstuff.txt
<itswhatev> ia: is that the solution?  why?
<ia> itswhatev: see man tee
<itswhatev> i know what tee does,  but why doesn't normal redirection work?
<penguin42> itswhatev: A > redirect doesn't work because it's executed by the shell you are in not the sudo'd new shell
<yofel> Shirotoko: stevepearce: me too with one of my usb disks
<yofel> after debugging it I'm sure that's it's not a kernel issue
<yofel> but I've no idea where to look now
<itswhatev> penguin42: well, it used to work fine, so i'm wondering what changed
<yofel> and Sarvatt had the same error, but somewhere else
<yofel> iirc
<penguin42> itswhatev: I'm sorry, I don't think that would ever have worked - you must be misremembering what you used to do
<yofel> Shirotoko: does your complete output look like this? http://yofel.pastebin.com/f36a381ee
<itswhatev> penguin42: i guarantee "echo blah >> sudo rootowned.txt" used to work.. i wouldn't misremember that
<Shirotoko> yofel: yes, exactly like that one
<penguin42> itswhatev: I'm happy to let you guarantee that, it's still wrong
<stevepearce> yofel, same output here
<Shirotoko> new kernel bug? for what i been reading..
<yofel> Shirotoko: jaunty kernel 2.6.28 gives me the same errors
<yofel> in *karmic*
<Shirotoko> they say that unninstallin  the devicekit-disks package
<Shirotoko> it fixes
<Shirotoko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/387161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387161 in linux "External SATA->USB Drive gives lots of USB resets on ATA smart probing" [Medium,Triaged]
<Shirotoko> here's the quote of the fix
<Shirotoko> In my case, the problem dissolved when I downgraded the package gvfs to the jaunty version.
<Shirotoko> I have also uninstalled the devicekit-disks package, which does not have the jaunty version.
<Shirotoko> i don't think that's possible without compromise the whole system do
<Shirotoko> will be safe to do this? 'dpkg -r --force-all devicekit-disks'
<Shirotoko> sh** i don't know what solution of that post really works
<Shirotoko> ahahaha i fix it
<Shirotoko> 2 commands  no need to restart
<Shirotoko> apt-get install --reinstall devicekit-disks
<Shirotoko> mv /lib/udev/rules.d/95-devkit-disks.rules{,.disabled}
<stevepearce> Shirotoko, i'll give that a go
<Shirotoko> both with root permision
<Shirotoko> do that and reconnect the drive, and it worked =)
<Shirotoko> did*
<Shirotoko> dmesg is no longer showing errors
<stevepearce> yup, that fixed it, thanks
<BluesKaj> hmm, the medibuntu repos is still unreachable :(
<stevepearce> the build of Gwibber that ships with 9.10 requires that the user ticks "Statusbar" and "Editor" under "View".
<stevepearce> in previous releases (9.04) these options were enabled by default.
<stevepearce> is this a bug?
<diverse_izzue1> my network-manager is broken since today. downgrading to 0.7.1 didnt help. can anyone help?
<stevepearce> a lot of folks experienced network-manager breakage today, new packages went out. Are you fully up to date?
<diverse_izzue1> stevepearce: maybe not. which version is the newest?
<billybigrigger> 0.7.1.git.3.0461fff8-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger> my bad..
<billybigrigger> 0.7.1.git.5.272c6a626-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> I still think wicd is the network manager with the fewest problems , even tho it's not the default
<diverse_izzue1> i had some XXX.git.5.272.XXX version, ill try and fetch the new one
<billybigrigger> diverse_izzue1, that is the newest
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<diverse_izzue1> billybigrigger: drat. it wont connect to a WLAN for me
<billybigrigger> you could try the ppa for nm-applet 0.8
<billybigrigger> its what i use, no problems here, but i'm wired
<diverse_izzue1> url?
<billybigrigger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrigger> is all i can give you from my sources.list
<billybigrigger> you'll still need the key
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, you're wired? take deep breaths until you calm down
<billybigrigger> hehe
<diverse_izzue1> billybigrigger: thx
<billybigrigger> too much coffeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
<cdE|Woozy> diverse_izzue1, bug #408773 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408773 in apparmor "apparmor capabilities not working properly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408773
<billybigrigger> diverse_izzue1, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> you'll find the key there
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> that's not it actually
<billybigrigger> that shows 0.7.1 git
<diverse_izzue1> cdE|Woozy: thanks, that might be it. ill try disabling apparmor and see if NM works again
<billybigrigger> network-manager:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<billybigrigger> haha no idea where i got that from now
<billybigrigger> ppa's are a bastard when you don't # comment your sources.list well enough
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> ahh that is the correct repo, grab the key from that PPA and make sure your loading from deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/trunk/ubuntu karmic main
<billybigrigger> not ~/network-manager/PPA/......
<billybigrigger> will get you 0.8 git
<diverse_izzue1> billybigrigger: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<billybigrigger> yes sir
<diverse_izzue1> thanks guys. im gonna boot into my broken karmic now and see whether the apparmor trick helps. otherwise ill be back, whining
<billybigrigger> Twigathy, ping
<billybigrigger> any raid gurus alive?
<billybigrigger> i've got some major breakage here
<billybigrigger> somewhere along the lines when trying to stop/remove a raid1 ext3 array, and create a new raid0 ext4 array, something got messed up, or i forgot a step somewhere
<billybigrigger> now i've got 2 disks, that even gparted won't partition, even though nothing is in use, and the 2 disks are unallocated free space (according to gparted)
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/etc/grub.d$ sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<billybigrigger> mke2fs 1.41.8 (11-July-2009)
<billybigrigger> /dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!.
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of how to find out what is tying up my disk?
<diverse_izzue> so, billybigrigger and cdE|Woozy, it was the apparmor thing. back in my installation .thanks
<billybigrigger> roger
<diverse_izzue> billybigrigger, what's new in the 0.8 version of networkmanager you're using? any reason why i'd want it? *g
<billybigrigger> nope, no clue, i was having problems back in A1 with wired connection not connecting properly, and not connecting on startup
<billybigrigger> 0.8 works
<billybigrigger> so i use it :P
<diverse_izzue> ok, for today i had breakage enough. i might try it out on another day *g
<diverse_izzue> don't know if they plan to ship 0.8 in karmic?
<billybigrigger> dunno
<sash_> good evening. what about the actual karmic-release? is it stable enough to be used on a home-pc without being afraid of any data loss? of course, i would back up my data before, but there are some packages in karmic that i need, and i want to resetup my system the next days and with karmic, i could do this without any ppa
<billybigrigger> what do you use it for?
<sash_> i would use it instead of jaunty, if possible
<billybigrigger> for what
<billybigrigger> what do you do daily?
<billybigrigger> if you backup your data often you should be fine, i don't worry about backups, and i've been using it since alpha1
<billybigrigger> not saying NOTHING bad will happen, or won't happen
<sash_> surfing, coding, chatting, listening to music. just have a netbook at the moment
 * Pici points at the channel's topic
<billybigrigger> but from what i've seen everyone who's trying it is happy
<sash_> are there any special applications that could make problems?
<billybigrigger> its an alpha, i would expect breakage
<sash_> of course... i knew, that you just cant say anything else. i wouldnt do this, too ;)
<legend2440> is converting ext3 to ext4 just as good as a clean install and choosing ext4?
<sash_> no
<billybigrigger> legend2440, no
<billybigrigger> if you have the option, clean install with ext4 is the way to go
<legend2440> billybigrigger: ok thanks
<diverse_izzue> sash_, it has been fairly stable for me. sound is a mess, but other than that it runs quite stably
<sash_> ok, 3 more questions. is grub 2 implemented in the alpha? is it possible to change from alpha to beta to final without reinstallation? can i still use ext3? is there a mini-image of it available or do they just exist for final versions?
<sash_> i think, i got some more, when i think about it ;)
<billybigrigger> grub2 is default on new installs
<billybigrigger> you can update through the whole process...and yes you can still use ext3
<legend2440> if i clean install with ext4 i won't be able to use partimage anymore forbackups as it doesnt support ext4. is dd a good option? has anyone tried fsarchiver?
<floating> despite all the warnings of being unstable, the only things that crash on me on this alpha3, are something that i don't even notice been using
<sash_> ok, 2 more i think: diverse_izzue : what sound issues are you talking about? and: what about the intel-chipset-problems in karmic?
<iPoRn> is there anyone else with a problem on the gnome-setting-daemon ?
<floating> for my intel chipset, the alpha3 is a salvation
<diverse_izzue> sash_, devices are suddently muted or volume levels adjusted without you wanting that. stuff like that.
<diverse_izzue> sash_, i just saw that a brand new pulseaudio release is in the pipeline though, maybe that improves things
<diverse_izzue> sash_, a recent article on phoronix claims that intel graphics on karmic still need improvement
<sash_> diverse_izzue:  i got problems with pulseaudio since 7.10, so i will just  uninstall that [imho] crap
<legend2440> sorry for all the questions but is ext4 the default with karmic? or do i have to choose it and do manual partitioning?
<diverse_izzue> sash_, i'm sold to the concept of a sound server. but i also have to admit that i'm getting minimally impatient. it has been a long time coming...
<floating> i read a phoronix article about intel graphics.. that article was however from end of may or early june, which is not the case anymore
<sash_> legend2440:  the channel  exists for asking^^
<floating> perhaps you refer to that article
<diverse_izzue> floating, it's a recent one
<diverse_izzue> july 31st
<diverse_izzue> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_q309_flakes&num=1
<floating> ok, i have to read that one, but my GE 82845 or what ever the chipset was, the intel graphics work better on my karmic alpha3 than in windows machine
<floating> and in ubuntu904 it was unusuable
<diverse_izzue> floating, i'm an -ati user, cannot comment
<floating> for example the embedded flash eg youtube is not making my cpu load to 100%
<floating> and the video is not laggy
<floating> i think there are some other intel graphics users here, who have reported that the performance has gotten better
<floating> but i guess it may be chipset dependent
<floating> yeah, maybe i am just not using the graphical elements of my chipset, that would still be flaky, and it is just the flash video that is working well now
<legend2440> is ext4 the default with karmic when doing clean install? or do i have to choose ext4 specifically and do manual partitioning?
<floating> i guess i could run that phoronix tests and so on, but im not really into it as long as the things work i like :s
<floating> it is default
<legend2440> floating: ok thanks
<billybigrigger> legend2440, ext4 is default
<legend2440> billybigrigger: thanks
<billybigrigger> legend2440, read the release notes please before installing
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3
<legend2440> billybigrigger: ok thanks
<legend2440> billybigrigger: that was very helpful. it says  under known issues  The GNOME login manager (gdm) does not yet have a graphical configuration tool.  so how does one choose Automatic Login if they want it in karmic?
<SeveredCross> legend2440: You have to choose it at install-time.
<SeveredCross> legend2440: Or edit /etc/gdm.conf or something similar later.
<legend2440> SeveredCross: oh ok thanks
<bjsnider> people still use ati graphics in the world?
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, unfortunately yes
<billybigrigger> :P
<bjsnider> oh well, no accounting for taste
<Shirotoko> virtual box 3, any posibilities to make it work?
<billybigrigger> whats the error?
<Shirotoko> like where to get the source?
<Shirotoko> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads here it shows some svn stuff
<Shirotoko> but i don't know how to get it
<sash_> Shirotoko:  did you just try the deb for jaunty?
<Shirotoko> sounds like a lot of work too
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source
<Shirotoko> sash_ : no
<billybigrigger> ???
<sash_> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.2/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.2-49928_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb <- i would try it
<billybigrigger> why don't you install 3.0 from repos?
<Shirotoko> because there's no release for karmic jet
<billybigrigger> haha ok
<sash_> ok, without knowing karmic and its repos, i will just shut up ;)
<billybigrigger> virtualbox-ose:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 3.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 3.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> it sure is in the repos
<sash_> billybigrigger:  is the "actual" 3.0.x able to see usb-devices also in the open-source-version?
<Shirotoko>  "virtualbox-ose" it in the repos
<billybigrigger> ose doesn't support usb
<Shirotoko> but is not the same thing i think
<billybigrigger> its the same thing
<billybigrigger> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<billybigrigger> The VirtualBox Open Source Edition (OSE) is the one that has been released under the GPL and comes with complete source code. It is functionally equivalent to the full VirtualBox package, except for a few features that primarily target enterprise customers. This gives us a chance to generate revenue to fund further development of VirtualBox.
<Shirotoko> oh, :) thanks for the headsup
<sash_> billybigrigger:  ehm... does this mean, usb will never be in the ose-version, because the closed-source shall allways be better
<sash_> ?
<bjsnider> i thought usb access was only in the closed version
<Shirotoko> well jaunty package stucks in the creation of the kernel module
<Shirotoko> oh wait..
<Shirotoko> here we go..
<Shirotoko> and... crashed
<sash_> Shirotoko:  happens
<Shirotoko> rebooting to try the ose, sash_ thx anyway
<Shirotoko> sash_: it worked
<Shirotoko> sash_: after loading the module worked ok, thx
<sash_> the closed-version for jaunty?
<Shirotoko> yes
<sash_> ok, nice
<mostafa> hello all how can i upgrade my kde to kde 4.3?
<sash_> do i just need this file to install a mini-karmic? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<Cuddles> Does readahead keep any kind of logs anywhere? When profiling it's just writing an empty /etc/readahead/boot and /etc/readahead/desktop.
<BUGabundo> olá
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<Severian> During the time I was testing Alpha 2, there was never a day when upgrades were available.  So far, Alpha 3 is the same.  I never had that problem with earlier releases.  Is there some fundmental reason for this?
<BUGabundo> Severian: are you running updatemanager?
<BUGabundo> update-notifier has been turned of on jaunty !!!!
<BUGabundo> so u need to check manually
<BUGabundo> or it only do it weekly
<BUGabundo> Severian: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Severian> BUGabundo, I try both update manager and synaptic.  I noticed update notifier was off and that was a relief.  But, I did check manually.  Every time I check, I get a message that only a partial upgrade is available.
<Severian> I have had artial upgrades break my system and to confirm the problem, I asked here and receive advice to never do them.
<arand> Severian: yea, that's been the case for ages now...
<Severian> artial -> partial
<BUGabundo> avoid doing partial
<BUGabundo> that's why I now run aptitude
<BUGabundo> safe-upgrade does wonders
<Severian> It is a test system anyway, so I'll try it.
<arand> BUGabundo: well, in theory partial does the same as dist-upgrade, right?
<scizzo-> arand: no
<scizzo-> arand: not really
<scizzo-> arand: it simply means missing deps or the like
<arand> scizzo-: yes, but won't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do what partial does?
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<BUGabundo> welcome back
 * BUGabundo wonders if this is simply a reconnect
<dtchen> i'm present
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
<BUGabundo> cwillu: can you vouch for Sarvatt ?
<BUGabundo> then welcome dtchen
<BUGabundo> dtchen: how's the traveling ?
<dtchen> tiring
<bobesponja> my X11 keeps flickering when I'm on 2.6.31-3 or higher, it's fine with 2.6.31-2, I have an intel card, is there a work around?
<BUGabundo> I bet
<Severian> safe upgrade seems to have the same problem as a partial upgrade.  Partial upgrades removed packages that were important to the system.  sptitude safe-upgrade is also going to remove a library and I am hesitant to proceed.
<BUGabundo> Severian: what is it statingto remove it?
<BUGabundo> is it too high version?
<Severian> smartdimmer is going to be removed.  I was just starting to lookup what it is.
<BUGabundo> AFAIK you don't need it
<BUGabundo> its now done on udev
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, any idea if there is any other packages offer brightness notification, the one I have now is really annoying. It is not the osd one
<BUGabundo> congrats Sarvatt on your Ubuntu Membership! you deserved it!
<BUGabundo> and that's another short but intense Membership eheh
<BUGabundo> its like the 4th this cycle!
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: no idea
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: http://identi.ca/notice/7562482
 * BUGabundo borrows cwillu stick and pokes Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> humm guess he is too happy celebrating :)
<Lademord> Hey, I can't shut down directly from GNOME anymore in karmic. Only log out or switch user. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<hggdh> Lademord, yes, FUSA is still disabled on GDM
<QPrime> Lademord: System->Shutdown?
<BUGabundo> Lademord: press the power button
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> QPrime: there's nothing like that there
<Lademord> QPrime: Hey cool, I didn't see that
<Lademord> BUGabundo, yes there is
<QPrime> BUGabundo: running Karmic and I have it.
<BUGabundo> no there isn't
<BUGabundo> thers no shutdown option on my System menu
<QPrime> BUGabundo: errr... ok.  I'll ignore the big menu option that says it then.
<BUGabundo> :)
<Lademord> me too
<BUGabundo> you better
<BUGabundo> don't make me pick up my stick again
<BUGabundo> I just see it, when I press Power
<Severian> I have a shutdown option on karmic.  Maybe it will go away after the update.
 * QPrime pokes the menu option with a stick... up still there.
<QPrime> *yup
<QPrime> Lademord: alphas usually have gnome default menu entries, should revert back to 'normal' as the release progresses.
<Lademord> Ah, okay
<zleap> hi
<zleap> bucky
<BUGabundo> ?
<zleap> bucky asked me to join this channel
 * zleap is downloading karmic
<BUGabundo> ok zleap
<BUGabundo> daily?
<BUGabundo> or alpha?
<zleap> alpha 3
<BUGabundo> don't
<BUGabundo> get the daily
<BUGabundo> !daily
<zleap> ok
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> daily-live zleap
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> bbr
<zleap> brb
<zleap> ok just changed my download script to download the daily live image
<Lademord> BUGabundo, aren't the dailies an even bigger risk of destroying your system?
<BUGabundo> no more then milestones
<BUGabundo> he should get what ever WE are already running
<zleap> BUGabundo, is there a chance of getting http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ to point to the download site for daily live
<zleap> it may help people
<BUGabundo> as long as they/you end up in here its all fine :)
<Shirotoko> will be a way to update from aphla 3 to alpha 4 for instance?.. i'm new in this alpha thing
<Lademord> BUGabundo, then what IS the point of milestones?
<zleap> my system just logged me out
<BUGabundo> Lademord: large set of tests and to fit on CD
<bjsnider> but there's a daily-livecd
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: that's what I said
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: ?
<bjsnider> i thought you were talking about milestones
<Shirotoko> BUGabundo: my question is, how do you update from an alpha 3 release to an alpha 4 without the need of reinstall
<arand> Shirotoko: the system will update as it goes along, and if you update, you will have the next version whenever they decide to call the current version the next alpha.
 * arand thinks he made no sense there
<yofel> hm... wasn't there a factoid for that?
<yofel> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
 * arand is pwned by ubottu
<bjsnider> i doubt the usefulness of alpha/beta releases given the presence of hte daily-live cd
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> bjsnider: It's to get the repos a moment to come down
<bjsnider> oh come on
<yofel> e.g: you shouldn't have broken deps, the cd image should be <700MB etc...
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: running any update at any point in time, gives you current settings
<arand> I guess the milestone isos is better testing when it comes to the installer & booting them, ?
<bjsnider> i doubt there are many broken deps on a livecd
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: its to get broader testing by devs
<BUGabundo> and to force SIZE down
<BUGabundo> also to have HARD time slots to target work
<BUGabundo> arand: that too
<bjsnider> try coming in here 3 days after an alpha release when people are installing what i now old stuff and complaining about bugs that have been fixed already
<BUGabundo> usually milestones are tested if they install
<bjsnider> which they'd have known if they'd installed the daily-livecd
<BUGabundo> while dailys are left for testers to figure it out and report regressions
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: and we ask them if they have all the updates
<BUGabundo> are you new in this?
<Shirotoko> BUGabundo: they're like a backup you say?
<BUGabundo> I've been doing +1 support since 7.04
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: no
<BUGabundo> they are package udpates
<gnu-dio> I've been doing ubuntu since 6.06 and linux since when slackware was the only option. But this is my fist time playing with ubuntu+1 alpha stuff
<Shirotoko> ah, so in conclusion millestones are so much like dailys...
 * yofel is on +1 since intrepid beta 
<BUGabundo> gnu-dio: and still your nick doesn't say anything to me :) welcome to +1
<gnu-dio> hehe
<connex> what about flash?
<BUGabundo> oh I miss read gnu-dio eheh
<lupine_85> anyone here managed to get LTSP working in karmic?
<BUGabundo> connex: don't start that
<connex> won't
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: yes
<lupine_85> I can get X running on the client (manually), but not karmic
<lupine_85> erm, ldm
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: they *are* dailes!
<Shirotoko> just, to give the repos a break.. i thought they where sort of 'stables' releases
<yofel> Shirotoko: well, there is a *soft* freeze before them to make sure there aren't any major regressions
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: there is no such thing on a Devel
<bjsnider> they're a complete waste of time
<yofel> like: how good would it have been if todays apparomor breakage would have made it into the alpha4 live disk?
<yofel> s/apparomor/apparmor/
<gnu-dio> it would have resulted is a fairly quick release of alpha5 I bet
<Severian> After my update, I still have a shutdown menu option on my karmic test system.
<yofel> gnu-dio: the release times are fixed, so thats impossible
<BUGabundo> ahhh so updates changed the shutdown Severian?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> gnu-dio: see the release schedule
<gnu-dio> heh. shows what I know about the ubuntu dev process ;)
<BUGabundo> gnu-dio: Shirotoko you guys should be ready for breakage, and data loss
<BUGabundo> please keep backups and a livecd/usb at hand
<Severian> BUGabundo, They did not change anything for me.  BUt, people here were saying they did not have that option.
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> only logout
<yofel> hm, I still have it here
<Shirotoko> BUGabundo : not a problem, is just that i was only interesed on millestones because i thougth they where the only releases avaliable
<BUGabundo> nope
<gnu-dio> I have a full working install of 9.04,  mandriva spring 2008, and upup 476. If this karmic breaks I'm not worried... ;)
<Shirotoko> BUGabundo : and they where unable to update via dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> hows mandriva work?
<gnu-dio> It's a very different line. I like it as a leftover from so many years running redhat stuff, but overall I like ubuntu/debina better
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: avoid dist-upgrade. it tends to force package with incomplete depencies
<BUGabundo> gnu-dio:  Shirotoko : use either update-manager (without choosing partial updates) or $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bjsnider> ouch. no love for mandriva
<gnu-dio> I have some love for it, but more as a nostalgia thing ;)
<bjsnider> remember when it was the #1 distro?
<gnu-dio> yup
<zleap> if I am running wget ina  console terminal window and my system logs out,  is the download still running, and if so when i log back in, what do i need to type to see the processs running on the terminal window
<gnu-dio> and I used it all the time than as my #1
<bobesponja> my X11 keeps flickering when I'm on 2.6.31-3 or higher, it's fine with 2.6.31-2, I have an intel card, is there a work around?
<gnu-dio> but debian/ubuntu took over for a reason. apt>rpm
<bjsnider> hahaahaa
<bobesponja> is it because of kernel mod setting?
<BUGabundo> gnu-dio: bjsnider: OT
<gnu-dio> sorry, I'll quit
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: wake up dude!!!!
<bjsnider> overtime?
<gnu-dio> off-topic
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> hey dupondje
<guntbert> zleap: you must either start wget under nohup (nohup wget ....) or use screen
<yofel> bjsnider: before I forget: although nvidia 185 is broken on my quadro nvs 190 works fine so far
<dupondje> hii BUGabundo  :)
<bjsnider> cool
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, sorry, it was "The Horseman on the roof"
<zleap> ok
<dupondje> PulseAudio seems to be improved :D
<dupondje> yes we like !
<bjsnider> yofel, 190.18.03?
<Sarvatt> hmm, i cant tether anymore in karmic, odd
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: reply to dtchen. he is waiting
<zleap> so when it logged out, it would have killed the process
<yofel> bjsnider: yes
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, already replied
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, is that the leaked 190 you talk of? or was it actually released?
<guntbert> whats the sensible way to report a bug in the installation process (time settings) ?
<bjsnider> no, this is a new version
<bjsnider> this time nobody broke an NDA
<SeveredCross> guntbert: File against ubiquity.
<guntbert> SeveredCross: ok, thx
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, in repos yeT?
<bjsnider> yes
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<bjsnider> sent it in last night
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, howdy
<dupondje> can somebody take a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dutch/+bug/407951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407951 in dutch "Sync dutch 1:1.10-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New]
<dupondje> need to get synced :)
<bjsnider> it has opengl 3.2
<BUGabundo> who are we missing tonigh?
<BUGabundo> there some one I know isn't here. and I can't recall his nick
<BUGabundo> :S
<zleap> ok so according to ps -au i only have 1 instance of wget running
 * BUGabundo wonders why I use both Shifts to write that smile 
<yofel> BUGabundo: Sarvatt BluesKaj cwillu ?
<bjsnider> senator dole is still here
<BUGabundo> yofel: no of those
<yofel> DanaG ?
<BUGabundo> yofel: did you hear/read? Sarvatt is now a Ubuntu Member
<Sarvatt> whats wrong yofel?
<yofel> not yet :)
<BUGabundo> well not danag, but yeah he is missing
<yofel> Sarvatt: congrats
<BUGabundo> ohh now he replies LOLOL
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: celebrating hard??? LOL
<Sarvatt> yah i'm at a stop light actually LOL
<billybigrigger> everyone get their party hats on!
 * billybigrigger throws Sarvatt a party
<yofel> Sarvatt: didn't you have some usb -71 errors too?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ahaahahahahahahahaahahah
<yofel> somebody mentioned bug 387161 today. That's at least what I have here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387161 in linux "External SATA->USB Drive gives lots of USB resets on ATA smart probing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387161
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> I get that
<BUGabundo> though it was a fauly disk
<BUGabundo> e-sata too
<Sarvatt> yeah I was having those problems, but everythings fixed in 2.6.31-rc5 for me even though I do get the errors in dmesg when i close the laptop lid
<Shirotoko> here's the fix for that
<Shirotoko> apt-get install --reinstall devicekit-disks
<Shirotoko> mv /lib/udev/rules.d/95-devkit-disks.rules{,.disabled}
<BUGabundo> Shirotoko: that's a bit dramatic :p
<Sarvatt> probably be better to just disable the smart calls in that rules file instead of disabling devicekit-disks entirely?
<BUGabundo> have a regresion to file on Firefox, upstream, and I so don't fill like it
<BUGabundo> anyone wants to do it for me?
<Sarvatt> hmm http://cgit.freedesktop.org/DeviceKit/DeviceKit-disks/commit/?id=f7e0e966c86197c7734b05dbdfe2a0386e41b658
 * BUGabundo sits in his laziness
<Sarvatt> just a change in the rules file, would be worth trying that out
<BUGabundo> no one? guess I'll have to do it myself!
 * BUGabundo starts to bysec FF last 3 dailies
<bjsnider> you mean there's a ff regression in the karmic package or in ff 3.5 at large?
<BUGabundo> FYI https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508387
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508387 in General "zoom settings not stored" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: FF 3.6
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I know you are new around here, but so you know I don't run _stable_ stuff
<BUGabundo> cutting edge or the hiway :)
<bjsnider> oh, i c
<BUGabundo> some one has to test this stuff
<BUGabundo> or else nothing ever gets done
<BUGabundo> the same applies to how I see _we_ +1s run this joint
<BUGabundo> so that in 6 months _users_ / human beings can have a stable(r) system
<bjsnider> i don't use the word _hero_ very often...
<bjsnider> but you are the greatest hero in american history.
<BUGabundo> err
 * BUGabundo loves the irony
<BUGabundo> it seems you didn't even bother to see my wiki page :(
<BUGabundo> maybe I should put that on my whois :)
<bjsnider> perhaps
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> back
<lupine_85> aha
<BUGabundo> humm whois is not updated
<lupine_85> There's a bug in one of the LTSP scripts
 * BUGabundo gets his hammer
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, clearly, violence is the answer
<BUGabundo> doh wrong place
 * BUGabundo gets his hammer
<lupine_85> specifically /usr/share/ltsp/screen.d/ldm - it uses mkemp where it should (I think) use touch
<bjsnider> they have left you no choice
<BUGabundo> brb again
<lupine_85> (for creating the Xauthority file)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<BUGabundo> ahh whois fixed
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: feel free to try
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo, I am back ;-)
<bjsnider> i can't copy the url
<BUGabundo> yeah I know :)
<bjsnider> it's an outrage
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: LAZY
<BUGabundo> you are worse them me
 * BUGabundo wonders if bjsnider even has a wiki pate
<BUGabundo> *page
<bjsnider> Fernando Pereira
<BUGabundo> don't wear it too much
<BUGabundo> I may need it to claim my Android
<bjsnider> doesn't sound like an american name
 * BUGabundo bling bling bling. and the winner is : bjsnider since brain cell !!!
<BUGabundo> *single
<bjsnider> us americans only understand american things
<bjsnider> anything outside america's borders doesn't exist
<BUGabundo> the world is not only USA
<bjsnider> and should be destroyed immediately
<bjsnider> it is to americans
<bjsnider> actually i'm only making fun. i'm canadian
 * BUGabundo raises state to OPs
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, stop it you're giving us a canucks a bad rep :)
<bjsnider> yes but the pastime of choice for canadians is making fun of americans
<BluesKaj> i leave that to Rick Mercer, he's merciless :)
<bjsnider> yeah, that's a good show
 * BUGabundo is happier now that mantainer has been emailed
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<bjsnider> who builds firefox for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> rather Pacakges it
<BluesKaj> I'm very disappointed in the Latest FFs including 3.0
<bjsnider> no reason to use 3.0 anymore
<BUGabundo> I just use 3.6 and chromium
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what is an "Ubuntu Member"?
 * BUGabundo builds webcam driver yet again.... darn new kernels!
<BUGabundo> at least my 3G dongle works AGAIN
<bjsnider> put the driver into dkms
<BUGabundo> now I need to losse so older kernels! that grub2 page is getting aweful big
<BUGabundo> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
 * BUGabundo slaps the bot
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BUGabundo> maybe you should apply
<BUGabundo> or via MOTU
<BUGabundo> since you do work with X
<BUGabundo> like Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> or cwillu
<bjsnider> "visible, significant activity "
<bjsnider> not clear what exactly that means
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> that's the beauty of this
<BUGabundo> its subjectiv
<BUGabundo> I did 3 years of works as a FLOSS and Ubuntu advocate
<BUGabundo> *before* applying
<stas> hi, anybody upgraded jaunty server to karmic?
<BUGabundo> pleanty of user support, both here, ml, loco, in person
<BUGabundo> and lots of bug triage
<BUGabundo> stas: not yet
<bjsnider> did you not get accepted?
<BUGabundo> I did
<hggdh> bjsnider, usually it means something like (a) you are an active developer (b) you are very active in a Loco (c) you are active in IRC (+1, or -bugs)
<BUGabundo> hence my email, irc cloak, etc
<stas> when I log in through ssh to the box , ctrl +c is not working and it hangs my shell on logout
<BUGabundo> hggdh: that's several ways, among otheres
<stas> point me where should I look
<BUGabundo> stas: some one else reported that last week
<hggdh> yes, indeed. Translation work, advocacy, etc
<BUGabundo> or was it you ?
<bjsnider> what is loco?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: correct
<BUGabundo> !LoCo
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<stas> BUGabundo: no, not me
<BUGabundo> Local Community teams
<stas> i upgraded a testing box to karmic today
<BUGabundo> darn bot is slower them me
<BUGabundo> stas: then some one else did :D
<stas> BUGabundo: did he solve the problem?
<hggdh> stas, I am not aware of it, might be good to check for an open bug (and open one if none found)
<stas> hggdh: fsck, again :)
<hggdh> :-)
<stas> seems to be already a bug
<stas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/407428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407428 in openssh "sshd zombie processes and strange behavior after karmic upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> stas: no idea who he was. you have to ask some with better memory them me, or better logs :D
<BUGabundo> anyone running FF3.6?
<hggdh> nope. Last time I checked, greasemonkey was not yet even ported to 3.5...
<BUGabundo> ohh that's another bug
<BUGabundo> it crashs FF
<BUGabundo> I've reported it upstream too
 * BUGabundo nowadays I seem to report more upstream them to LP :(
<BUGabundo> not that reporting upstream is bad
<BUGabundo> it just requires me to have an extra 12 BTS accounts
 * BUGabundo wish for OpenID generalization
<bjsnider> i thought openid is generalized. i thought that was the whole freaking point of it. that it followed you around everywhere
<lupine_85> bug 409092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409092 in ldm "Bad scripting causes LDM to fail to start in the client, on karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409092
<lupine_85> :)
<lupine_85> bedtimez
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-05
<BUGabundo> this darn bug is still open? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/363558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363558 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor renice causes close" [Low,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> man, we are so NOT getting a good release this cycle
<Twigathy> :S
<Twigathy> wow
<Twigathy> yep, I get that bug too
<Twigathy> That's a bit...er....rubbish :/
<BUGabundo> hey Twigathy
<Twigathy> heya
<Twigathy> Can't say I use g-s-m too often, but for a regular desktop user wanting to fiddle priority... that bug is a bit of a showstopper
<richardcavell> Hi, everyone.  I had the networking problem yesterday.  I can only use networking if I run sudo service apparmor stop.  In my update manager, network-manager-gnome is being 'held back'.  Can anyone explain this?
<stas> i don't think that my bug is caused by openssh
<BUGabundo> hey richardcavell
<richardcavell> hey BUG
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: let me guess: you got the new NM ?
<richardcavell> yep
 * BUGabundo blames asac
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: please hit TAB for autocompete
 * stas gnight
<richardcavell> I downloaded the new network manager, and my networking didn't work any more.  We were discussing it yesterday.  Someone came up with sudo service apparmor stop as a way of getting networking working again.
<richardcavell> So I did that, then did update/upgrade overnight while I slept.
<richardcavell> Now my computer has updated a whole stack of things, but network-manager-gnome is being 'kept back' according to apt-get
<richardcavell> and it's gray in update manager
<douglasawh-work> richardcavell: any reason you don't use the -force (or whatever it is)?
<richardcavell> douglasawh-work: is that what I should do?
<scizzo-> force?
<richardcavell> I was told that there would be an update to apparmor, not network-manager, to fix the situation
<richardcavell> at the moment the only way I'm online right now is by stopping apparmor
<scizzo-> richardcavell: can you check the changelog to see if a dep is removed from either of the packages that are not going to be installed?
<scizzo-> richardcavell: that is either of the greyed out once?
<richardcavell> scizzo-: um, how do I do that?
<BUGabundo> douglasawh-work: don't force it!!!!!
<connex> where is the menu.lst in grub 2?
<BUGabundo> it will break depencies that SHOULD matche or NM won't work
<BUGabundo> if it fails to get dependcies something is not building
<yofel> !grub2 | connex
<ubottu> connex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: use aptitude safe-upgrade instead
<BUGabundo> also try one of the NM PPAs
<th1> connex, its got grub.cfg instead
<scizzo-> richardcavell: in a terminal without using anything else just type: apt-get -u dist-upgrade and check what lib comes up that is being removed....DO NOT REMOVE IT OR INSTALL ANYTHING
<BUGabundo> we have 0.7.1, 0.7+ modem-manager and 0.8
<scizzo-> richardcavell: or follow BUGabundo's info
<scizzo-> richardcavell: safer to use the one that BUGabundo said
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: is network-manager up to 0.8 though
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: last night it was 0.7.1-git
<richardcavell> but I was told that asac was preparing a solution
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: $ apt-cache policy network-manager | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/247572/
<douglasawh-work> richardcavell: actually, the dist-upgrade is how I ended up fixing one of these before I think
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090702t164632.9c8e600-0ubuntu1~nmt1
<BUGabundo>      0.7.1.git.5.272c6a626-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo> so archive as .7.1
<BUGabundo> PPA 0.8
<BUGabundo> douglasawh-work: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> where do i know your nick from douglasawh-work?
<connex> thanks, th1, yofel
 * scizzo- is wondering what lib the old 0.7 net manager was dependent on...
<douglasawh-work> BUGabundo: well, I've been in here before
<BUGabundo> identica maybe??
<douglasawh-work> yeah, but I'm daw there since pm whined about not being about to type douglasawh
<BUGabundo> eeheeh
<BUGabundo> I though I knew. welcome
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: Okay, I'm currently doing apt-get update.  I'll then do safe-upgrade and get back to you.
<aboSamoor> kubuntu 4.3 still not in the repositories ?
<BUGabundo> should be
<scizzo-> aboSamoor: you mean KDE 4.3?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> maybe PPA for now
<BUGabundo> them they will copy the packages
<aboSamoor> scizzo-, yeah
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, which ppa ?
<connex> I can't get sound and it tells me the output device is null
<BUGabundo> kubuntu team maybe ? LOLOL
<connex> gnome-settings-daemon
<connex> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1000.0".
<connex> how bad is it?
<scizzo-> aboSamoor: not sure...like BUGabundo said...check kubuntu team
<scizzo-> aboSamoor: I have only seen libs at that version from the repos...not sure the whole stuff is there yet
<scizzo-> aboSamoor: or if it will be
<th1> connex, its normal if you're connecting to a remote desktop or something like that
<connex> ok,
<th1> what's :1000.0 anyway
<connex> what about the sound?
<BUGabundo> if it is not
<BUGabundo> give them a few hours
<BUGabundo> they tend to work FAST
<BUGabundo> but PPA should be updated
<BUGabundo> connex: no idea
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<BUGabundo> don't get your hopes high. dtchen is traveling so he won't have time to look into it
<aboSamoor> yeah, their backport ppa contains kde 4.3 but it is compiled against jaunty. so adding the ppa won't pull kde 4.3
<scizzo-> th1: echo $DISPLAY
<scizzo-> th1: it is the display or the screen number...
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> are you sure?
<BUGabundo> they have a ppa for karmic
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: you must be looking in the wrong place
<scizzo-> th1: as a example if you would have 2 Xorgs running on the same machine...one of them would be: :0.0 and the other would be something like :0.1 or the like....it just sets the number of the display...
<scizzo-> th1: check with BASH and $DISPLAY information to find out more...
<th1> scizzo-, I know what it is
<th1> but what kind of display is :1000
<richardcavell> Guys I've run update-manager and there are two items that are greyed out.  I ran sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/f18e66375
<richardcavell> How do I get it to install the new network-manager-gnome?
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: pastebin apt-cache
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: $ apt-cache policy network-manager | pastebinit
<richardcavell> http://pastebin.com/f7f8f2235
<Sarvatt> woohoo i can tether with the broadcom propritary drivers, i guess it was something broken in b43 lately
<Sarvatt> wlan1: No active IBSS STAs - trying to scan for other IBSS networks just pops up with b43, doesnt like the ad-hoc network with WEP
<BUGabundo> could be worse Sarvatt
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: any ideas?
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: no
<BUGabundo> no idea why you are hanging back
<BUGabundo> can you pastebin modem manager too?
<richardcavell> I just found out
<richardcavell> I have to remove libmbca0
<richardcavell> gotta log out now.  BRB
<Sarvatt> why dont you dist-upgrade richardcavell? safe-upgrade is probably holding it back because mobile-broadband-provider-info is a new package?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: he is gone
<Sarvatt> ...and he left :D
<BUGabundo> you really should enable parts
<Sarvatt> i did, he parted the second i said it :D
<bcurtiswx> the mobile-broadband package in the changelog says it breaks libmcba0, and synaptic wants to remove it... thats ok then.. right?
<Sarvatt> ah that'd do it
<Sarvatt> yeah
<bcurtiswx> it being libmcba0
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: Okay I'm all updated now.  All is well.
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> next time try aptitude force-upgrade
<BUGabundo> to see what's left
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<richardcavell> After what happened yesterday I don't think I'll be updating for a while
<BUGabundo> WARNING: IT MAY BREAK YOUR LCD  and make you cry like a baby
<Sarvatt> really should dist-upgrade during development, its normal for packages to get obsoleted and get removed like that
 * bcurtiswx mutes BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: worse! the more you update the less diff you may end up
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: "the function you have selected has not implemeted yet. We are sorry"
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: how are you ?
<richardcavell> the only reason why I want Karmic is because of the newer Intel drivers anyway
<bcurtiswx> sudo apt-get remove BUGabundo
<richardcavell> I notice that Firefox 3.0.13 isn't in the repos yet.  It was released yesterday.
<bcurtiswx> i wish theyd finally make firefox 3.5 default
<BUGabundo> $ apt-get remove #ubuntu+1, world, universe: y,N,WHAT?
<bcurtiswx> more testers is a good thing
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: it won't be
<BUGabundo> we are going with 3.5
<bcurtiswx> like actually do it in the repos
<BUGabundo> it was supposed to be TODAY on ppa security for testing
<BUGabundo> if it works, archives get 3.5 default
<richardcavell> I prefer 3.0
<bcurtiswx> whats so special about 3.5 anyways?
<SeveredCross> Better JavaScript engine, private browsing, supposedly svelter memory usage.
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: why???
<BUGabundo> its sooo slow
<BUGabundo> and 3.6 is even faster
<BUGabundo> and much less mem
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep fox
<BUGabundo> 23299 bugabund  20   0  749m 225m  30m S    1  5.7  22:42.21 firefox-3.6
<richardcavell> that is actually your username?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its bugabudno
<BUGabundo> *bugabundo
<BUGabundo> top crops it
<richardcavell> Okay well I'm not using Update Manager for another month
<BUGabundo> :)
<hggdh> makes sense
 * BUGabundo loves to tell devs about bugs, regression, and watch them say its not their fault
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508387
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508387 in General "zoom settings not stored" [Minor,Resolved: invalid]
 * QPrime reads through the backlog and discovers that is IS possible to have a bigger ego than bjsnider... BUGabundo, you WIN! ;)
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> at least I'm good at something other then denting and filing bugs
<BUGabundo> soooooooo
<QPrime> *grin*
<BUGabundo> we have a new patch for multisearch
<BUGabundo> I wonder who is going to enable it back and test
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<DanaG> Not I... I've actually dpkg-diverted the thing to get rid of it.
<virtuald> i hope no one who uses the 64-bit flash player missed this: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb09-10.html (or anyone who didn't install through apt)
<DanaG> Oh, and "multisearch" is a misnomer.
<DanaG> if anything... it's an anti-multisearch.
<DanaG> Google has multiple search types..... "multisearch" removes them!
<DanaG> Bwahahaha.
<BUGabundo> virtuald: already closed all my browsers
<BUGabundo> what's that link about?
<BUGabundo> I have flash 64bits , the new one for a few days
<BUGabundo> sound is a total mess on the new flash
<virtuald> bugabundo: then you have the newest
<virtuald> yeah sound dies for me
<BUGabundo> ok
 * DanaG sticks to nspluginwrapp'd 32-bit one.
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> that's ugly
<virtuald> i can't find the SRU
<DanaG> ... but it lets you killall -9 npviewer.bin!
 * BUGabundo $ mv /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed ; $ echo process delayed. HURRY UP
<DanaG> Can't do that with bare flashplugin.
<virtuald> o.o
<DanaG> I was browsing online, and something started hammering my CPU.... and I realized that, oh, it's Flash being sucky, as usual.
 * DanaG hits it with SIGKILL
<BUGabundo> or JS on GMail :(
<DanaG> Aah, much better.
 * DanaG uses gmail via imap.
<BUGabundo> dIMAP here
<BUGabundo> NOW BED
<BUGabundo> bye
<DanaG> D-imap?
<DanaG> or was that a typo?
<DanaG> Grr: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2009-August/002183.html
<virtuald> dimap?
<virtuald> disconnected imap
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Something the battstat applet gives, that g-p-m does not give: accurate power usage info.
<DanaG> Or rather, directly read from battery -- so it seems more correct than g-p-m's estimates.
<virtuald> o.o
<DanaG> And it shows percentage of charge at a glance.
<DanaG> Can't do that with gnome-power-manager.
<virtuald> i don't use batteries - does g-p-m have some heuristic?
<DanaG> Yeah.  It profiles the battery over time.
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> But in my case, it underestimates the accuracy of my battery's capacity indications.
<DanaG> Says it's 0% accurate when below 50% battery, when it's really just fine.
<virtuald> did you report it?
<DanaG> Hmm, I've usually just ignored it.
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and battstat applet shows the time right in the panel.
<DanaG> g-p-m just shows this vague sort of ballpark-figure percentage thingy, via icon changes.
<DanaG> 0, 20, 40, 60, 80, 100.
<bjsnider> QPrime, what are you talking about?
<DanaG> hah, and the mouse battery thingy has only 0, 60, and 100.
<Sarvatt> hmm, i cant even add the battery charge monitor applet :(
<DanaG> You probably already have the update installed.
<Sarvatt> is it from the battery-stats package DanaG?
<DanaG> no, it's from the gnome-applets package.
<Sarvatt> when i try to add Battery Charge Monitor (Deprecated) it runs /usr/lib/gnome-applets/null_applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_NullAppl
<DanaG> http://battstat.sourceforge.net/
<Sarvatt> devicekit-power is all screwed up for all of my laptops, it thinks its fully charged when i unplug no matter what
<DanaG> Note the nicer thing: one icon for power state, one icon for percent charge.
<DanaG> Though oddly, the one in gnome is not exactly the same as this one here.
<Sarvatt> i didnt like the old one at all, preferred g-p-m back when it worked
<Sarvatt> but if it actually works i'll gladly use it (not that i can for some reason)
<DanaG> because... it's been removed!
<Sarvatt> i've just been using a bash alias to cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state :(
<Sarvatt> wonder if it'd work right if i rebuilt d-k-p and g-p-m with hal support
<Sarvatt> just read that you have problems with it underestimating capacity, have you tried changing the gconf settings for it? i saw a bunch that change how it determines that
<DanaG> It also underestimates accuracy.
<Sarvatt> like in /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/
<DanaG> Gnome devs at work: notice how much more configurable the battstat-applet used to be.
<DanaG> Now there's just layout options.
<Sarvatt> maybe try disabling /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/use_profile_time so it can relearn it or something I was thinking
<DanaG> odd... compiz's scale "close window" feature on middle button... only closes ONE window.  you have to move the mouse a bit before it'll highlight the next window to move under the mouse.
<DanaG> So, I can sit there hitting my middle button to close window, over and over.... and it ignores me.
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/gpm.txt thats what i get, i'm sitting here on battery power and it thinks its fully charged
<DanaG> hmm, does it ever give updates at all?
<DanaG> I normally see multiple of the battery-info thingies, as it reports changes.
<Sarvatt> nope it doesnt give updates until i plug in again
<Sarvatt> ohhh interesting
<Sarvatt> i killed devkit-power-daemon and restarted it then restarted g-p-m and its right
<Sarvatt> wonder if it has something to do with it thinking the lid is always closed
<Sarvatt> its even decreasing, didnt just load the right values and die there or anything
<FloridaGuy> from 9.04 to 9.10...what would be better or faster...my netinstall cd...or upgrade
<Sarvatt> do you want to change anything like switching to ext4?
<Sarvatt> lol! screen just blanked, maybe the reason I havent been having this problem lately is because g-p-m hasnt been working
<FloridaGuy> .... /boot..../...../home already ext4 and runing grub2
<virtuald> gpm is a console mouse daemon so it did confuse me a bit before as i don't have a laptop
<Sarvatt> you'll want to make sure you reinstall grub2 to the mbr after in any case, jaunty's cant handle some of the options the one in karmic uses
<virtuald> i mean you calling gnome-power-manager gpm
<Sarvatt> we're talking about gnome-power-manager, sorry about that
<virtuald> <:
<virtuald> no problem
<FloridaGuy> wouldent upgradeing do all that
<Sarvatt> its not for alot of people, dunno why
<FloridaGuy> sence im alrady useing grub2
<Sarvatt> its upgrading grub2 on the system but not installing the updated grub2 to the mbr
<Sarvatt> if you get errors about --no-floppy just sudo grub-install /dev/whatever
<FloridaGuy> i dont have a floppy so dont have to worry about that
<zaccour> how is 3 alpha?
<zaccour> is it faster than the current?
<zaccour> huh?
<DanaG> ughm stupid youtube.
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKcLp33QgFg&feature=related
<DanaG> Try clicking the seek bar... it ignores me.
<DanaG> Same for all the other buttons.
<zaccour> how is the alpha 3?
<zaccour> should i upgrade now?
<hggdh> zaccour, it is always a bet. For me, with rare exceptions (like this morning) it has been rather stable for a development series
<hggdh> in other words: no issue I could not get myself out
<zaccour> whats the default theme look like?
<FloridaGuy> August 13th...alpha3
<FloridaGuy> alpha4
<hggdh> *that*, I do not know... don't use it
<FloridaGuy> looks just like 9.04
<FloridaGuy> im going to do a install from the netinstall cd..want to use a different mirror then they have on the install disk.....would this be right.....      ftp://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<hggdh> as long as the mirror is up-to-date, no problems
<FloridaGuy> as far i know....i install the kernel 2.26.31.5 on 9.04....just to see what it would do on there
<FloridaGuy> worked
<hggdh> so your machine supports the kernel. Good. Now, you can either bite the bullet, and upgrade, or try to run a liveCD and see what happens
<FloridaGuy> i dont even download the ubuntu live cd's anymore...for some reason with ubuntu the only installs that will install for me is the netinstall
<hggdh> for me, I have always installed with the alternate CD -- I use LVM, and multiple partitions on all my machines, and the liveCD did not support it (don't know nowadays, though)
<Sarvatt> ohh good info on the g-p-m idle session problem here -- http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/07/30/accidental-blanking-and-gnome-power-manager/
<FloridaGuy> had 9.10 on the system the other day....could get my usb stick working....then i did a mount  -t vfat   /dev/sdf1   /media/usb...got it mounted but wasent able to write to it
<Sarvatt> FloridaGuy: yeah you need some extra options for vfat usually, doing it through nautilus or whatever would add those. try mount -t vfat -o uid=1000,umask=077,utf8,shortname=mixed /dev/sdf1 /media/usb
<Sarvatt> your user probably didnt have permission to write to it
<oldude67> just to let you all know i did the retard update today and lost my internet..had to spend most of the day fixing my mess up..(
<oldude67> so now i have the little icon down on the task bar telling me that the network manager is fubarred right now..ugh.
<oldude67> ugh be back in an hour or so cause i didnt set up my full set of hard drives..it used the small one instead.
<Sarvatt> whats wrong with network manager for people?
<Sarvatt> he wasnt the first i've seen say that but i have no problems with the latest one
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKcLp33QgFg&feature=related
<DanaG> why is it that people always feel the need to type........their.............demo...........text..........annoyingly..........slowly............
<DanaG> instead of just having it already typed in ahead of time?
<DanaG> oh, and flash seems to be ignoring mouse clicks.
<yoasif> anyone seeing a gdm bug where as soon as you select a user and the login box gets smaller, the space formerly occupied by the box becomes black?
<DanaG> yeah, happens to me.
<yoasif> has that been reported?
<virtuald> yes
<yoasif> i think this is it
<yoasif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/405392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405392 in gtk+2.0 "background not redrawn when GDM main window changes size" [Low,Triaged]
<DanaG> har: http://xkcd.com/
<DanaG> Unfortunately, Adobe is the one to blame here.
<akio> yep
<akio> I want smooth flash
<akio> html 5 baby
<DanaG> I want non-cpu-devouring, non-crashing Flash.
<akio> you save the chrome experiments?
<DanaG> I still like nspluginwrapper, because it lets me nuke flash objects very quickly:
<akio> saw*
<DanaG> woot:  killall -9 npviewer.bin
<akio> I hope flash becomes obsolete
<DanaG> Me too.
<yoasif> i hope canvas + svg + js kills it
<yoasif> and <video>
<akio> that is html 5 no?
<DanaG> handy thing I did with my gdm: enabled the volume-control plugin.
<DanaG> So now my volume slider thingy works there.
<bjsnider> <video> will not kill flash without more codec support and more browser support
<DanaG> grr, screen randomly blanked.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else having problems with pulse audio?
<kklimonda> no ;)
<kklimonda> seriously, works fine here :)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: yeah, it seems as if it is an issue in pulseaudio's interaction with ff3.5
<DanaG> PA works fine for me, too.
<kklimonda> pace_t_zulu: works fine with ff3.5
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG, well if it works for you it must be ok ;)
<DanaG> I use the 32-bit Flash.
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i'll look into it further before i bring it up again
<DanaG> npviewer.bin is nice... it crashes when Flash fails, instead of letting Flash take down Firefox itself.
<DanaG> =þ
<kklimonda> DanaG: well, the question remains when have you last seen crashing flash plugin ;)
<DanaG> All the time.
<DanaG> Or rather
<DanaG> I see it hammer the CPU... so I kill it.
<DanaG> With nspluginwrapper, you can do that.
<DanaG> killall -9 npviewer.bin.  bye bye, flash cpu usage!
<pace_t_zulu> i'm having trouble with youtube videos...
<pace_t_zulu> hmm
<DanaG> yeah, they don't respond correctly to clicking!
<DanaG> wtf... my panel applet shows my audio muted...
<DanaG> I uncheck "mute" -- it stays muted (checked)!
<DanaG> Oh, it's that stupid "Minimum volume is the same thing as mute" idea.
<DanaG> NO IT'S NOT!  YOU'RE WRONG, GNOME!
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> If I uncheck "mute" and it stays muted.... that's broken.  No matter how you slice it.
<pace_t_zulu> yea youtube videos fastforward
<pace_t_zulu> it's lame
<kklimonda> I hate that totem is intercepting all media keys..
<kklimonda> what's really funny is the fact that it's not even running anymore
<pierce> anyone know why when I open new tabs in firefox, I always get redirected to the ubuntu version of google?  same with when I use the firefox search bar
<pierce> I tried disabling the ubuntu firefox plugin, and the ubuntu google page is not my home page, so I don't know what the deal is
<soc1> hi
<soc1> nautilus is segfaulting here ...
<soc1> any bug report?
<nhasian> pierce, I'd like to know how to change the default page that opens with new tabs...
<pierce> nhasian: what do you see when opening new tabs?
<nhasian> i'm running firefox-3.5 and it always opens up the ubuntu-google page.  i'd rather it open www.google.com/ig
<floating> be brave and use chromium browser \o/
<nhasian> chromium doesnt yet have flash for 64 bit
<floating> oh
<pierce> I need the adblock and noscript :-/
<floating> i have an adblock on chromium
<floating> adsweep or such, is not as good as firefoxs adblock+ though
<nhasian> dangit google, get on the ball.  where did all my investments in GOOG go?
 * floating goes to see whats noscript
<pierce> noscript is amazing, everyone should use it
<nhasian> pierce, whats it for?
<floating> especially me, because with my poor intel grapchic controller, the flash on websites tend to harass my cpu
<pierce> started out as a way to control what domains you want to be able to execute javascript in your browser, but it has a ton more features now
<floating> but i guess i manage without, since i'm not gonna run the heavyish firefox except for some debugging
<pierce> noscript now has very good protection against most forms of xss and crsf attacks
<pierce> in general, it gives you much more control about security
<pierce> it can also do things like https enforcement, and proper handling of files (so attackers can't hide executables in images etc)
<pierce> but that really doesn't have much to do with karmic :-)
<pierce> I was told to come here and ask about why ubuntu has taken over many of my firefox options, since people in the normal ubuntu channel didn't want to tell me
<nhasian> hackers can hide executables in images?  since when?
<pierce> about a year ago at blackhat they talked about the gifar concept
<Boohbah> pierce: yeah, what software do you have that executes images?
<pierce> http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1619
<nhasian> pierce, if you dont want firefox to be customized for ubuntu then just uninstall firefox-3.0-branding
<pierce> there are basic protections in place that block the original attack, but the problem is far from being completely solved
<Boohbah> pierce: notice the part about Java
<pierce> I never installed firefox branding..  I didn't even know I had done that
<pierce> Boohbah: do you think java is pretend so you don't need to worry about it?
<pierce> dammit, removing the branding removed firefox
<pierce> The following packages will be REMOVED:  firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding
<Boohbah> pierce: no, i'm saying you only need to worry about executable code hidden in image files when you are running java, and my browser usually pops up a window asking me to confirm that i want to run java
<nhasian> cant you install firefox without the branding?
<nhasian> if it wont let you do it from the ubuntu repo, i'm sure you can do it from the mozilla ppa
<pierce> nhasian: I see nothing that would let me do that  apt-get install firefox pulls in branding, and apt-get remove branding removes firefox
<pierce> Boohbah: it only asks your permission when it thinks it's loading a jar file, not when your browser is loading an image
<pierce> that's the problem
<nhasian> pierce, try installing the firefox from here instead: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<nhasian> hang on i think this is more current: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<pierce> not really sure I need to run the most recent version of firefox possible :-/  I just want to get my normal search results back
<pierce> and the big orange ubuntu logo every time I make a new tab is annoying
<mac_v> anyone having problems with the latest updates?
<oldude67> g/morning all
<mac_v> oldude67: heya.... what where the problems with the latest network manager updates? any wireless problems?
<oldude67> idk about wireless as im on a hard line, but the manager itself is fubarred.
<oldude67> icon in task bar says its highly unstable and will cause your desktop to crash, and it sure did.
<mac_v> so its better to delay the network manager updates?
<oldude67> i could see my eth0 card and i could modprobe it , but it wouldnt work no matter what i did.
<oldude67> yes i would say so.i am
<mac_v> i'm using wireless and surely i dont want to loose connection :)
<oldude67> i couldnt even get a google connect..so i was lost and i just said the heck with it and started over..didnt have anything important on here yet to lose..thank god.
<oldude67> but i was being impatient and tried another one of those partial updates and i really know better but...duh..did it anyways.
<oldude67> although after all of this im getting good at fixing the grub for my intel video..lmao
<loonyphoenix> my notify-osd stopped working
<loonyphoenix> how do I restart it?
<loonyphoenix> nevermind
<gnomefreak> what the net connection bug fixed?
<loonyphoenix> btw, what's the holdup updating firefox? why is karmic still running 3.0?
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: 3.5 is going to be a little while to become default
<oldude67> gnomefreak, not here it isnt.
<loonyphoenix> what depends on firefox anyway?
<oldude67> im using the kde network manager right now with an icon that says dont use the other it may crash your desktop.
<gnomefreak> oldude67: you shouldnt have 3.5 as default yet
<gnomefreak> oh
<oldude67> yeah i was talking about network manager sorry.
<oldude67> and i dont.
<loonyphoenix> I understand reluctance at upgrading core components, but Firefox?
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: its not that so much that is holding it up its more of xulrunner holding it up
<loonyphoenix> what is xulrunner used for?
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: it will be done soon (before next release)
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: alot of apps have moved to depend on it
<oldude67> was going to say its going to have to be done soon as things are going to be put on freeze before long i would think.
<gnomefreak> so you can remove firefox without having the whole system be removed (done in jaunty)
<gnomefreak> oldude67: it will, we are working on it. one major factor is do we remove xul.....1.9.0 and ff3.0 from repos all together
<oldude67> ah i see, you know you will have die hards that will have a fit if you get rid of it all together.
<gnomefreak> other things have kept me busy the past coupleof months but i will know when it happens before most
<gnomefreak> oldude67: i know hence the major facktor
<gnomefreak> ignore the typos its way too early
<oldude67> i hear ya..lol
<gnomefreak> asac is working on it with a couple of other devs
<gnomefreak> be back
<soc1> nautilus is segfaulting here ...
<soc1> any bug report?
<oldude67> soc1, i dont know if there is a bug report or not but i know there have been several people in here complaining about it.
<soc1> mh ok
<soc1> oldude67: looks really weird when the panel is filling up
<soc1> because it tries to restart nautilus everytime it segfaults ...
<oldude67> well dont know about weird but a pain in the arse sounds more like it.
<soc1> right :-)
<oldude67> is nautilus a file manager like dolphin i forget?
<Mathematician> oldude67: yeah, dolphin is a file manager
<oldude67> yeah i knew that was wondering about nautilus im googling now to see..lol im old so i forget things easy..lmao
<gnomefreak> oldude67: apt-cache show nautilus  show give you everything
<oldude67> thats cool google had a ton of crap about it..but it answered my question for me.
<sash_> Hello together. I tried to install karmic from a mini-iso to a virtualbox on jaunty. I created LVM and Encryption of /, /home and swap. Everything worked fine, until i started the installation of the system. I was told, the package <dontremember>.release.tar.gz would be broken and if I would install from a CD, I should burn it more slowly. Well, its an image ;). Before I start searching, I wanted to ask,
<sash_>  if there are any known issues with karmic-mini.iso, lvm or encryption in the actual release? I am sure, that I have a networkconnection in the virtual machine (there is NAT by default in vbox and the gui tells me, it would be connected). Thanks for help.
<sash_> sry...
<diverse_izzue> does bluetooth work even just remotely for you guys on karmic? on my thinkpad t60 i can't do anything with it...
<ClapBedon> hi there
<gnomefreak> hi
<ClapBedon> I need a hand with a dist-upgrade
<ClapBedon> I was trying to upgrade to karmic but had to shut it down while downloading packages (i've got a very slow connection)
<ClapBedon> But when I try to restart dist-upgrade, it doesn't show karmic anymore
<ClapBedon> but says that my system is fully up to date
<ClapBedon> any idea ?
<ClapBedon> should /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release mention karmic in some way ? I really don't know
<Pici> ClapBedon: I don't even have that file on my machine.... What does lsb_release -a report?
<ClapBedon> Pici : that's it jaunty 9.04
<Pici> ClapBedon: Then it sounds like your upgrade didn't complete sucessfully.  What tool did you use in the beginning to upgrade to Karmic?
<ClapBedon> No LSB modules are available. ; Distributor ID:	Ubuntu ; Description:	Ubuntu 9.04 ; Release:	9.04 ; Codename:	jaunty
<ClapBedon> update-manager -d
<ClapBedon> i had to close it while it was still downloading packages
<ClapBedon> so nothing got installed at all
<Pici> ClapBedon: Thats at least good, what happens if you run update-manager -d again?
<ClapBedon> it tells me that I'm up to date, and that no newer distribution is available
<Pici> ClapBedon: hrmm.. Could you try doing do-release-upgrade -d   perhaps?
<mac_v> awalton: Hi... i'm confused about the bug , http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590500 , i dont think its a dup
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590500 in Backgrounds Emblems and Themes "Support for background transparency" [Enhancement,Resolved: duplicate]
<awalton> mac_v, from your latest attempt at explaining it, it is and it isn't. you want a composited icon container, just not desktop-specific, and that's not something we're ever likely to do.
<mac_v> awalton: oh ok... well it was just a feature request :)
<awalton> the only reason we really should add it for the desktop case is just so that nautilus can stop caring so much about the wallpaper
<ClapBedon> Pici : it's slowly downloading something
<awalton> it's really not nautilus' job, but since it draws the icons on the desktop, we inherited it :/
<mac_v> :(
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<stevepearce> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey stevepearce
<BluesKaj>  I've had a shutsown prob since I upgraded to 4.3, been using sudo halt . Anyone else experiencing this ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: sorry nope
<stevepearce> BluesKaj, same, everything is working correctly
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, stevepearce , it's no biggie , just a small annoyance . I'm sure a dev will fix it eventually
<andresmh> my Karmic is working decently well and I see there are a bunch of updates. Is there a place where I can read what known bugs there are if I want to update?
<mac_v> andresmh: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3#Known%20issues
<andresmh> thanks mac_v. How can I check what alpha version I have? I don't remember :-/
<mac_v> andresmh: $ uname -a    gives the kernel , but i dont think there is a way to find alpha version
<Laibsch> anybody have an idea what may be preventing me from logging in to X unless I disable bash-completion? -> bug 408804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408804 in ubuntu-dev-tools "bash completion prevents X login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408804
<andresmh> ok, no prob
<Laibsch> Andybody else seeing that?
<hggdh> Laibsch, I had bash-completion disabled. I will enable it, and try. brb
<ClapBedon> Pici : are you still there ?
<hggdh> Laibsch, I cannot confirm -- I logged in without issues. Per the last entry in the bug, this would be on the /etc/bash_completion.d/pbuilder-dist
<hggdh> and I do have pbuilder installed
<hggdh> weird. Anyway, there are now two affected by this, so I am marking confirmed
<Laibsch> really?
<Laibsch> need to check the bug again
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> Laibsch, it would be good if you could confirm the error to be at the same place
<Pici> ClapBedon: Partially
<Laibsch> hggdh: Are you CdA?
<hggdh> Laibsch, yes, I guess I am
<Laibsch> :-D
<Laibsch> Then you failed counting ;-)
<hggdh> dammit!
<ClapBedon> Pici : I finally got the message that after updating information on my packages, the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' could not be found and that it is an important error
<hggdh> how did I confuse RL with RL... I do not know. I will blame it to my incipient migrane, though...
<hggdh> Laibsch, I will return the bug to NEW, then, OK?
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> I wonder about the inner workings of that bug
<hggdh> so do I
<BluesKaj> hmm I see medibuntu is still unreachable
<BluesKaj> archive.canonical.com is also not connecting
<bjsnider> works here
<jpds> bjsnider: Works here.
<jpds> tracepath would be helpful.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, which server ?
<bjsnider> archive.canonical.com
<BluesKaj> main or canada
<bjsnider> but that's just a subdomain of canonical.com
<bjsnider> it may not even be a different physical machine
<bjsnider> no, i just typed it into the browser
<BluesKaj> it's a repos source site , bjsnider
<bjsnider> yes i see that
<BluesKaj> medibuntu repos still isn't connecting
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe my sources.list needs updating :)
<EagleScreen> medibuntu is downloading well for me
<BluesKaj> yeah, EagleScreen but you're in Spain, I'm in Canada
<BluesKaj> aha, aptitude is balking at medibuntu and archive.canonical but apt isn't
<aboSamoor> is gnome shell available in karmic ?
<jonathonf> not yet, at least not in the repos
<jonathonf> you can compile it though
<SeveredCross> I think there's a PPA
<aboSamoor> what about this ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<SeveredCross> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<jonathonf> lol, the version of gnome-shell on that ppa makes me slightly nervous :D 0.0.1~git
<hggdh> Laibsch, ping
<aboSamoor> jonathonf, anyway, it is broken
<jonathonf> ah, yes, failed to build :(
<slacker_nl> is karmic only available by ISO or can I also get it via do-release-upgrade?
<mac_v> slacker_nl: you can do either
<Zorael> Hum, where are karmic's KDE 4.3 packages?
<jonathonf> kde team ppa?
<jonathonf> Zorael: if you can't wait for them to be put into the main repo packages are available backported for jaunty
<jonathonf> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Zorael> use jaunty's packages, you mean?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035 <- still nobody with this issue ? :s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<Zorael> obviously an alternative. I just figured that the chances of me not looking in the right places was higher (than the solution being to add the ppa as a jaunty ppa)
<Zorael> were* higher
<slacker_nl> mac_v: what do I need to put in /etc/update-manager/releasesomething file
<slacker_nl> Prompt is either: never, lts or normal
<mac_v> slacker_nl: #update-manager -d
<mac_v> run that^
<slacker_nl> mkay
<mac_v> no need to edit /etc
<slacker_nl> mac_v: do you have a non-gui method?
<mac_v> slacker_nl: i dont know
<slacker_nl> mkay
<jonathonf> yeah, i presume karmic packages are in the process of being built/approved
<slacker_nl> mac_v: do-release-upgrade -d
<slacker_nl> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/installing-upgrading.html
<Zorael> Suddenly karmic packages are (partially) available ;3
<alphaaquilae> hello world, my mic doesn't work, can someone help me to configure it?
<alphaaquilae>  hello world, my mic doesn't work, can someone help me to configure it?
<scizzo-> Zorael: what exactly do you mean with that?
<scizzo-> Zorael: do you mean partial upgrade comes up?
<alphaaquilae> i have an integrated mic in my sony viao computer, yet i can't record with it
<Zorael> scizzo-: No, just commented on earlier exchange. karmic KDE 4.3 packages, couldn't fetch them earlier and now they're partially available.
<jonathonf> lol, good good :)
<jonathonf> i need to set up a vm to test kubuntu... i want to see what's changed in KDE 4.3
<jonathonf> hmm... whether to install from an Ubuntu iso then install kubutu-desktop, or download a whole new Kubuntu iso...
<scizzo-> Zorael: might be because they are not fully there yet
<scizzo-> Zorael: you should check with kubuntu team instead
<jonathonf> alphaaquilae: heard you the first time, was looking on ubuntuforums for the same problem
<jonathonf> alphaaquilae: go to the sound manager, click the hardware tab, select your hardware, make sure it has both input and output selected in the drop down menu.
<jonathonf> alphaaquilae: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230642
<scizzo-> dupondje: have you tried running aptitude using another user?
<scizzo-> dupondje: also with another terminal like xterm?
<alphaaquilae> jonathonf: can't fine hardware tab, do you mean by sound manager volume control or sound preferences?
<jonathonf> system, preferences, sound
<jonathonf> check the setup in hardware
<jonathonf> then make sure a device is selected under input
<alphaaquilae> yes i've already checked it, but i can't fine hardware tab, i have only devices and sound tabs?!
<jonathonf> alphaaquilae: could you check the version of gnome-media with $ apt-cache policy gnome-media
<alphaaquilae> jonathonf: gnome-media:
<alphaaquilae>   Installé : 2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<alphaaquilae>   Candidat : 2.26.0-0ubuntu3
<alphaaquilae>  Table de version :
<alphaaquilae>  *** 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 0
<alphaaquilae>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<alphaaquilae>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jonathonf> are you running karmic?
<jonathonf> no
<jonathonf> that would be why
<jonathonf> i have version 2.27.5
<alphaaquilae> what should i do then jonathonf?
<Pici> alphaaquilae: This channel is only for Karmic (9.10) discussion and support. Support for current versions of Ubuntu can be found in #ubuntu
<jonathonf> i would suggest you try #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu
<alphaaquilae> can't get a reponse from there
<alphaaquilae> thx anyway
<jonathonf> there will be a solution, but without a jaunty box to poke about on i can't help you any further ;)
<coz_> alphaaquilae,   if no one responds in a channel . .. it's likely no one is avaiable who knows the answer...however...if you try #linux  channel....you may get an answer :)
<alphaaquilae> ok i'll try it
<alphaaquilae> thanks
<coz_> no problem
<cdE|Woozy> if I change the balance setting to something other than "middle" in gnome-volume-control and change the volume after that, balance bounces back to middle. bug in gnome-volume-control, then?
<bernier> Hi, I want to break my system. How can I upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> update-manager -d
<jonathonf> but it likely won' break
<jonathonf> :)
<bernier> I know, but I usually get a warning when I ask this type of question
<bernier> thank you.
<curtis_> So I want to break my system. Upgrade method please?
<jonathonf> whoa
<bernier> lmao
<jonathonf> deja vu
<jonathonf> $ update-manager -d
<curtis_> say wuh?
<jonathonf> but it likely won' break
<curtis_> oh wow that's it
<curtis_> easier than I thought
<jonathonf> yeah :)
<curtis_> will it keep all my settings or am I have to install everything again?
<jonathonf> keep everything
<curtis_> oh nice
<jonathonf> justy like a normal distribution upgrade
<bernier> I'm using kubuntu, which seems not to have update manager
 * jonathonf uses plain Ubuntu
<jonathonf> i have no idea, i'm sure there is a way
<curtis_> well here's hoping to it not breaking, but just incase I also have Debian, Vista, 7, and OSX Leopard installed
<curtis_> overkill?
<curtis_> probably
<jonathonf> lol, no
<jonathonf> i have karmic, 7 and 10.5.6 also :)
<curtis_> bernier: this is what you get for using kubuntu
<bernier> lol
<curtis_> trust your processor to deal with a regular load
<curtis_> it's what it's made for trust me
<curtis_> 10.5.6?
<curtis_> wtdaf?
<curtis_> the NEW new ubuntu?
<bernier> lol
<bernier> mac
<jonathonf> lol
<curtis_> oh okay
<curtis_> yeah just looked
<curtis_> they want me to Bet Snow Leopard
<curtis_> or did
<curtis_> actually I think they still do
<curtis_> I'm like HARD DRIVE WILL MELT!!!!
<jonathonf> not sure Snow Leopard will install on mine... at least not yet
<curtis_> I haz huge processor
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> it's not the size of it that counts...
<curtis_> oh but it IS the processor
<bernier> i7?
<curtis_> hold on
<curtis_> shallrun lspci
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.632-0ubuntu1/+changelog
<DanaG> hmm... does that include the patches to make it work on 2.6.30 and 2.6.31?
<jonathonf> danag: i think that was in previously
<curtis_> i7-975 Extreme 3.86 GHz 8MB cache
<jonathonf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/
<curtis_> 1 Terabyte of HD
<curtis_> 16 of RAM
<curtis_> 16GB that is
<curtis_> Alienware <3
<bernier> got it for kubuntu in case someone wants to know, it's: update-notifier-kde -d
<jonathonf> DanaG: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.620-0ubuntu3/+changelog
<DanaG> hmm, doesn't say anything about those patches in the new one.
<bernier> 5000$?
<curtis_> far far more
<curtis_> more than I want to admit to
<bernier> 8k?
<curtis_> higher
<bernier> lol
<curtis_> it was more than the paypal transaction limit LMFAO
<DanaG> You speaking of desktop, or laptop?
<curtis_> desktop
<bernier> could have built the same with much lower price
<DanaG> google for HP Z800.
<jonathonf> was thinking it's expensive for a desktop
<bernier> parts by parts
<DanaG> Now that... is a beast of a machine.
<curtis_> http://www.alienware.com/products/alx-x58-desktop.aspx?SysCode=PC-ALX-X58-R2&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT
<curtis_> no my friend
<curtis_> THAT is a beast of a machine
<curtis_> and that is mine
<curtis_> but with all the upgrades at max
<curtis_> except for one I think but I forget which :P
<bernier> are you rich?
<curtis_> not particularly
<curtis_> actually not at all
<curtis_> but one spring and summer working on computers at best buy and not spending a dime on ANYTHING, and that's what I decided to get
<bernier> can you run CS 1.6 with > 100 FPS?
<curtis_> I have no idea
<jonathonf> but will it run Crysis?
<curtis_> I've never tried
<bernier> lol
<bernier> suely you do
<curtis_> nothing will run Crysis
<curtis_> they like to say t's because your system sucks ass
<curtis_> really it's because the game sucks ass
<curtis_> :P
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> have to admit i've never tried it
<jonathonf> i'm happy with CoD4 running in Wine :D
<jonathonf> quite impressed it works as well as it does
<curtis_> Here's the real question right here
<DanaG> http://www.justechn.com/2009/05/27/review-hp-z800-8-core-workstation
<curtis_> why haven't you just downloaded and installed the FREE Windows 7 RC
<curtis_> because guess what
<curtis_> that works about four times better than wine does
<jonathonf> i have
<jonathonf> but it means i have to reboot just to play games :)
<curtis_> well then RUN IT IN 7 DAMNIT
<bernier> yeah I have it and I gotta admit it runs great
<curtis_> Yeah I was expecting ass when they asked me to alpha test but it was NICE
<curtis_> although at that stage unrealistically buggy
<jonathonf> the beta was pretty amazing for a beta
<curtis_> which was sad because it corrupted that sector of the HD after a few weeks testing
<jonathonf> though having said that it was effectively vista+
<curtis_> yeah the beta it was SIGNIFICANTLY improved
<curtis_> it was WAY beyond Vista+
<curtis_> and even if it was, if you take out the shit problems in Vista, you would have a good OS
<jonathonf> true
<curtis_> 7 does this, so ultimately whatever you want to call it it works incredibly well
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jonathonf> be back soon
<curtis_> jussi01: you just blew my mind onto the ceiling, shall join that channel after joining this one after being told the FIRST one is the wrong on to discuss Ubuntu Karmic
<jussi01> curtis_: my backlog is filled with vista discussion, whats in yours?
<curtis_> if you are reffering to the last three minutes then yes quite obviously mine is filled with the same
<jussi01> curtis_: ,y point exactly. lets try to stick to karmic, shall we?
<curtis_> yes lets
<jussi01> curtis_: thanks :)
<curtis_> jussi01: First one's free ;)
<curtis_> is there an ubuntu channel for compiling a personal kernel as well or is that a shot in the dark with no impact heard?
<hix> #kernel ?
<aboSamoor> the new sound properties does not have mixer ? anyway to be sure that the mic configured correctly
<BUGabundo> my android G2 arrived WOOT
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, with karmic ?
<BUGabundo> ehehheheheehe
<Sarvatt> yuck, why'd you pick a G2 over a G1? :D
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, how much does it cost ?
<BUGabundo> 225€
<Sarvatt> i dont think theres even any terminal apps that use an onscreen keyboard :(
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, this is with the lease ?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> fully paid
<EagleScreen> kvkbd is onscreen keyboard
<Sarvatt> i mean for android
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: for the fun stuff -- http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=480 :)
<EagleScreen> i do not know very well what android is, but isn't it a GNU/Linux system?
<BUGabundo> it is EagleScreen
<BUGabundo> maybe some day I can put ubuntu mid on it
<Sarvatt> did you get a 288MB ram or a 192MB ram version? should say on the sticker that was on the screen
<EagleScreen> BUGabundo: if it is a GNU/Linux system, why can't you install kvkbd on it?
<Sarvatt> its not a GNU/Linux system is why
<EagleScreen> oh okay
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: not sure
<BUGabundo> I think it's the 288
<Sarvatt> just uses the linux kernel, has its own specific libc
<Sarvatt> but you can install things in a chroot, i have karmic armel on mine
<Sarvatt> i use it for compiling armel packages, actually is faster than qemu chroot speeds on my machines
<itswhatev> anyone found a fix/workaround for brasero's inability to detect a blank cd?
<bmunger> k3b?
<durt> *cough* xfburn
<durt> but then again brasero hasn't worked for me since 8.04
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: where did you get a g2 from for €225? :O
<BUGabundo> tmn.pt
<BUGabundo> special ONE day only
<BUGabundo> 50% off
<jonathonf> wowzers
<BUGabundo> now its 50€ off only
<jonathonf> oh
<raindog_mini> Latest updates for Kubuntu hosed my ability to login.
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, I can not understand, on Amazon it is for 800 $ ?!
<raindog_mini> Can't get a terminal to try and fix it.
<EagleScreen> raindog_mini: boot kubuntu in recovery mode
<EagleScreen> then try to fix the system
<raindog_mini> EagleScreen: Ah, yes.  I"m so stupid sometimes.  Thanks.
<raindog_mini> Trying to run apt-get update, I receive the following.  Failed to open connection to "system" messwge bus:  Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:  No such file or directory.  (and more)
<jonathonf> $ sudo /etc/initid/dbus start
<jonathonf> ?
<jonathonf> $ sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<jonathonf> even
<Sarvatt> just sounds like the packagekit hooks into apt failing, nothing to be worried about..?
<jonathonf> though as you're in recovery mode you dont need sudo
<raindog_mini> Yeah, the error goes on to talk about apt hooks and Packagekit.
<raindog_mini> I'll try as you suggest.  THanks for the suggestion.
<Sarvatt> should be safe to ignore it, does it not complete?
<raindog_mini> apt-get update worked after starting dbus.  Thanks jonathonf
<Sarvatt> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20packagekit -- APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success { "/usr/bin/dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.PackageKit --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/PackageKit org.freedesktop.PackageKit.StateHasChanged string:'cache-update'"; };
<raindog_mini> Sarvatt: That was it.
<Sarvatt> its just notifying packagekit that the cache was updated, but you dont care about that because you arent in a desktop environment
<raindog_mini> The latest updates also apparently removed kubuntu-desktop.  Added it back now and rebooting.
<DanaG> what the hell.... my screen just randomly blanked again!
<raindog_mini> jonathonf: Sarvatt:  Thanks that did the trick.  I'm still learning, obviously.
<loonyphoenix> Had a random screen flicker. The screen suddenly went black (even though I was moving the mouse around), but it lighted back up after I clicked my mouse. Anybody else have that?
<loonyphoenix> *had
<jonathonf> yeah
<stormy2k> Hi everyone. I got some problems using compiz in karmic. Everytime i switch on the desktop effects my cpu goes up to 100 % usage and stays there. System monitor tells me that gconfd-2 is using most of it
<jonathonf> it's some power management bug or something
<jonathonf> stormy2k: do a $ killall metacity
<DanaG> My screen randomly blanks, too.
<loonyphoenix> also, the cursor flickers constantly when it's dynamic (like the waiting cursor)
<stormy2k> Thanks, that did the trick...
<loonyphoenix> Does anybody have that?
<loonyphoenix> also, the video flickers in full screen when controls appear/disappear... are all these issues reported?
<Sarvatt> DanaG: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/07/30/accidental-blanking-and-gnome-power-manager/
<Sarvatt> do you have intel video loonyphoenix? if so the cursor flicker is a well known issue
<DanaG> hmm, my issue wasn't failure to unblank... it unblanks just fine.
<Sarvatt> yeah the problem is its reading the session idle wrong and calling a screen blank when its not really idle the first time it starts up
<diverse_izzue> loonyphoenix, was that on battery?
<Sarvatt> in system - preferences - power management - battery it always goes idle and blanks the screen however many minutes you have it set there after the session starts, for me its just a one time thing though but thats probably because it doesnt detect that i'm on battery ever again after the first time i go off of ac power
<Sarvatt> if i kill devkit-power-daemon and g-p-m and restart them it'll blank again x minutes after i start them (whatever i have it set to)
<DanaG> Does the same thing also cause the "screen won't un-dim"?
<loonyphoenix> Sarvatt: yeah, intel video, though not battery
<Sarvatt> that i dont know about, depends on the hardware and how it handles dpms
<loonyphoenix> and the fullscreen video flicker?
<loonyphoenix> that's the same issue?
<Sarvatt> thats a 2.6.31-rc3+ issue
<Sarvatt> 2.6.31-2 should be fine if you install that
<loonyphoenix> don't wanna)
<Sarvatt> the fixes have taken awhile to make it up to linus
<loonyphoenix> so there's a fix?
<loonyphoenix> we're waiting for it to float downstream?
<Sarvatt> waiting for it to float from the intel kernel branch to the main kernel branch then get released and made into a karmic kernel :D
<Sarvatt> might actually be in linus' tree now, lessee
<Sarvatt> nope still not there
<loonyphoenix> pity)
<loonyphoenix> (downstream to Linus... that's what I hear when I go to a dev distribution:) never actually imagined *Linus* could be considered downstrream...)
<jonathonf> lol
<loonyphoenix> yeah, he's like at the top)
<loonyphoenix> the top of the mountain, so to speak)
<Sarvatt> the fixes are in there waiting to be pulled still -- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/anholt/drm-intel.git;a=shortlog;h=for-linus
<Sarvatt> but i dont see any pull requests
<loonyphoenix> I guess the fix is still being condensed into a cloud...
<aboSamoor> ok, I got it kacpi_notify in KDE 4.3 replaced notify-osd ! this is why I can not get the ubuntu notification system anymore !
<maxb> Is anyone else having their numeric keypad fail to work in Karmic ?
<aboSamoor> maxb, laptop keyboard Fn keys are not working
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> darn pidgin
<maxb> No, this is a standard desktop keyboard
<jeremy_> hello
<jeremy_> exit
<jeremy_> quit
<jonathonf> you need a / in front of those commands
<loonyphoenix> too late)
<loonyphoenix> i think he figured that out
<jonathonf> lol
<jonathonf> i turned off join/part messages
<jonathonf> probably not useful in this case :D
<loonyphoenix> Pidgin has a cool feature: a plugin that hides join/leave messages IF the user was inactive for 10 minutes or more
<loonyphoenix> That's the best IRC plugin I've ever encountered
<loonyphoenix> Cudos to the creator
<jonathonf> nice
<loonyphoenix> BTW, I think Empathy is still not ready to replace Pidgin in Ubuntu
<loonyphoenix> I tried it out and, well...
<jonathonf> not by a long shot
<loonyphoenix> Ah well
<loonyphoenix> One more package to install upon system update
<loonyphoenix> Big deal
<loonyphoenix> Dozens of them anyway
<loonyphoenix> Actually, I should keep a list
<loonyphoenix> Would speed things up significantly)
<dr3mro> q ? does karmic fixed video teraing in  intel gma
<loonyphoenix> um... actually, haven't noticed any tearing since I installed Karmic
<loonyphoenix> But that was 2 days ago)
<loonyphoenix> And that was 2 vids...
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, so karmic fixed video tear in fast motion scens
<loonyphoenix> maybe
<loonyphoenix> or maybe not
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, can you test now !
<loonyphoenix>  dr3mro: can't you?
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, having slow internet to download karmic
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, if it fixes that video i shall download it to test new video driver
<loonyphoenix> Okay. I'll try it out :)
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, THANK YOU
 * loonyphoenix is looking for a suitable pan...
<jonathonf> uh oh. just got new pulseaudio packages with a new pulseaudio-module-udev replaceing pulseaudio-module-hal
<jonathonf> could be interesting
<uffo> please integrate folder sharing in kubuntu 9.10 by default that is usable with share oprion.
<loonyphoenix> dr3mro: can't see any tearing, but it wasn't an exhaustive test :)
<loonyphoenix> is there an actual test?
<dr3mro> loonyphoenix, thank you now i donwload it and wait the pain to complete the donwload
<dr3mro> thank you
<loonyphoenix> though there is some trouble with video
<loonyphoenix> it flickers when in full screen while controls show up / disappear
<loonyphoenix> if desktop effects are on
<uffo> please integrate folder sharing in kubuntu 9.10 by default that is usable with share oprion, even windows has sharing integrated by default.
<hggdh> uffo, this channel is not the best place to ask that... consider opening a bug on launchpad instead
<uffo> hggdh: it is not bug, but Ubuntu always comes without file sharing but it is must have that file sharing works out of box like Windows and Mac.
<hggdh> uffo: it *is* a bug. It will be looked at as a wishlist, but nevertheless a bug
<hggdh> until a bug is opened for that, we cannot expect any changes
<Varox> hi all!
<Varox> did somone of you try to update to kde 4.3 today?
<BUGabundo> I have it
<Varox> BUGabundo: the same error?
<BUGabundo> what error?
<BUGabundo> I use gnome mostly
<Varox> BUGabundo: sorry :) hold on
<BUGabundo> and some kde apps
<Varox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232503
<Varox> me too, but just because kde 4.2 was very buggy
<Varox> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> checking
<Varox> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> bad depencies
<BUGabundo> did you force the upgrade
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> or did a parcial?
<Varox> hm, i added the lines for the new repository and tried to update
<Varox> but i am not really sure what you mean
<Varox> i followed those instructions: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<BUGabundo> you added lines???
<BUGabundo> ooppssss
<Varox> BUGabundo: well, this one: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> please pastebin the result of: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Varox> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/m3594059
<BUGabundo> Varox: pastebin this: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Varox> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/m192b339c
<hggdh> Varox are you running Jaunty?
<Varox> 9.04
<Varox> hggdh:
<BUGabundo> Varox: file a bug with that and ping #kubuntu-devel
<hggdh> Varox, K. I am sorry to say this, but this channel looks & works with 9.10 only
 * BUGabundo goes back to play with Android
<BUGabundo> hggdh: he has kde 4.3
<Varox> hggdh: the users of #ubuntu told me to ask here :-/
<BUGabundo> aka what karmic kubuntu runs on
<BUGabundo> Varox: better try #kubuntu-devel
<Varox> but this link says it should work with 9.04 as well: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<Varox> BUGabundo: i will, thanks
<hggdh> yes, off the PPA. it seems not all dependencies are there yet
 * BUGabundo opens gimp to hack some Ubuntu wallpaper for Android
<hggdh> so you cannot do a blanket dist-upgrade, but either wait for all dependencies to be published, or cherry-pick
<hggdh> Varox, ^^
<Varox> i like cherry-picking :)
<hggdh> it will be a lot of work, but at least you will get *most* of 4.3
<hggdh> now
<DanaG> ugh... wtf... pulseaudio UDEV thingy breaks bluetooth audio!
<DanaG> damnit.
 * loonyphoenix is reading the shuttleworth vs. debian radicals debate
<Zorael> loonyphoenix: link?
<loonyphoenix> http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2009/08/msg00092.html
<hggdh> thanks
<loonyphoenix> you're welcome)
<DanaG> yay, now pavucontrol takes a dump when I try to launch it.
<DanaG> a.k.a. Aborted (core dumped).
<DanaG> Reverse euphemism.
<DanaG> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gtk::IconThemeError'
<aboSamoor> login manager is not anymore available for karmic !
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: t9 dicionaries. anything? need a PT one
<Sarvatt> i have no idea, do you need it for the dialer or texting or everywhere?
<BUGabundo> to text
<BUGabundo> and IM
<BUGabundo> with english it SUCKs
<DanaG> hmmm, when will we get an updated pavucontrol?
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: maybe try the "better keyboard" app out?
<BUGabundo> maybe
 * BUGabundo searching
<Sarvatt> i've got a real keyboard on mine, couldnt pay me to use a G2 lol
<Sarvatt> oh doesnt look like theres a trial for better keyboard out
<DanaG> crash! damn pavucontrol!
<DanaG> Where do I get a newer pavucontrol?
<DanaG> yargh.
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/karmic-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05279.html
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/pavucontrol
<DanaG> "published 1 hour ago"
<DanaG> har.
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: its paid :(
<Sarvatt> whats wrong with your pavucontrol? and why arent you using a stable release if these little things bug you so much? :D
<DanaG> It needed to be upgraded.
<DanaG> And the upgrade came out... just 1 hour ago.
<DanaG> So the mirror had to sync.
<DanaG> Guess I got the backend (pulseaudio server) update before the frontend (pavucontrol) update.
<yofel> evening folks
<DanaG> Wed Aug  5 15:37:32 PDT 2009
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<yofel> DanaG: well, it's 00:37 am here too, but 'good night' would sound strange :P
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<joebob777as7> what's the best way to install kde 4.3.0 in karmic?
<yofel> joebob777as7: just install kde4 like normal, it was updated to 4.3.0 yesterday
<bcurtiswx> hey, anyone here use Gwibber?
<joebob777as7> yofel, cool!
<joebob777as7> yofel, what's the package?
<yofel> joebob777as7: you're running ubuntu? Then you could install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<joebob777as7> ok yes thx
<joebob777as7> yofel, not kubuntu-kde4-desktop? what's the difference?
<yofel> joebob777as7: there is no kde3 in ubuntu anymore, so you don't need any kde4 ;)
<syn-ack> brb
 * joebob777as7 installing kde4
<dtchen> DanaG: new pavucontrol is in the archive now
<DanaG> yeah, I saw that when I googled for it there.  Thanks.
<DanaG> I must've simply installed the new PA just before that.
<dtchen> no, as in it's actually installable from pool now
<dtchen> it was depwaited on the new libpulse-dev
<DanaG> Yeah, once I found that link, I also did find it in the pool.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now my FreePulse headphones show up with the "unknown" (black box thingy) icon.
<bjsnider> dtchen, are there any plans to add alsa hardware control to the current volume control applet?
<dtchen> bjsnider: not that i'm aware, but i'm working at a lower level mostly (not in the gui)
<bcurtiswx> anyone here use gwibber?
<aboSamoor> I discovered the following: If you install KDE 4.3 it will overwrite the default display manager setting to KDM. Login to gnome using kdm will fail notify-osd from running and the notification daemon will fail to the one used in 8.10. [Sorry if this seems annoying, because I made a buzz about notify-osd and KDE, but I wanted to share to know your opinion if this seems ok or not ?]
<DanaG> hmm, I have a USB sound card that has stereo mic in and stereo line in.  How do you propose switching between those, with the Gnome thingy?
<DanaG> As it is, I use alsamixer or gamix.
<th1> so, the usplash bug finally got fixed :)
<th1> karmic looking set for release
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-06
<dtchen> aboSamoor: it's intentional, actually.
<aboSamoor> dtchen, sorry, DCed [actually gdm crashed after PA upgrade]. you mean notify-osd ?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: namely, $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION is not set
<DanaG> oh yeah, the "model=mobile" adi1984 changed things... but actually didn't entirely fix the mute behavior.
<aboSamoor> dtchen, but the use case is that a user just installed kubuntu-desktop won't expect that his gnome desktop will get affected !
<bjsnider> DanaG, if there are no hardware controls with the gnome volume control applet, then you'll have to use another app that does have hardware controls
<DanaG> yeah, I already know that... but it's a use-case suggestion.  Perhaps add an input-source thing for each card?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: kubuntu-desktop gets the new xdg notification work
<dtchen> DanaG: there's a lot of flux in the quirks. that's the nature of evolving quirks. or broken bioses. or broken codecs. or some madness therein.
<DanaG> it'd have to be a window back to whatever ALSA already sees.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, did I tell you about the funkyness of my USB CM106-based sound card?
<bjsnider> dtchen, i understand perfectly.
<DanaG> It has "Speaker" and "Speaker 1", and only the latter seems to do anything.
<DanaG> And it claims to go from 0% (0.0dB) to 100% (0.0dB).  =þ
<dtchen> welcome to the usb audio specifications and the variety in sneaking in one's quirks
<aboSamoor> dtchen, I am not aware of the technical details, my arguments that if it is hard to detect that the login manager will affect the target session. For many users this mean that installing Kubuntu will mess their installations. By the way, I could not find the login manager in the preferences anymore, which means that the user has to edit a text file to change the default login manager.
<bjsnider> does usb audio work well on any other platform?
<DanaG> At least it works better in Linux than it does with stock Windows drivers... the stock usb-audio driver in Windows shows 7.1 channel audio but is silent; the OEM driver gives stereo, 4, 5.1, or 7.1-channnel; the Linux in-the-box driver gives works, though 7.1-only.
<bjsnider> i guess that answers my question
<DanaG> Sound card itself is Audio Advantage SRM, though it used to be called "Roadie".
<bjsnider> it works well on mac if you're using one of their devices
<DanaG> Same device, different color.
<DanaG> http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/audio-advantage-srm/home.aspx
<DanaG> My onboard sound card has its own quirks -- the mute thing, most notably.
<aboSamoor> dtchen, the mic I have on my friend's laptop is working only PA is removed. do you think I should test if the mic is working in my laptop with PA removed to see if it is supported in the new kernel. All the testing I did was with PA installed.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have a pair of white desk-mics that have never worked for me, on any computer I've ever had.  Must just be crappily designed.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: sure, but pa in karmic now is hardly the breaking point
<dtchen> aboSamoor: also, you've always been able to dpkg-reconfigure gdm|kdm
<aboSamoor> dtchen, I tried reconfigure, but it did not work with me
<Q-FUNK> and sure enough, tonight's pulseaudio update really broke things :S
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: where "really" is...?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: where is the breakage?
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: volumes all get reset to zero and/or muted upon reload
<Q-FUNK> i.e. volume restore broke
<aboSamoor> dtchen, it runs without giving any message and nothing is changed in default file in /etc/X11
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: i can't reproduce that locally. what does running it manually with -vv show WRT restoring?
<billybigrigger> dtchen, have you had anyone complain about destructively loud volume? ie rapid volume increase?
<Q-FUNK> re
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: as I was saying, volume restore broke
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> anyone knows how to fix IPOD permission error? from rhythmbox?
<scizzo-> the auto mount creates the mount as root
<Q-FUNK> unless, of course, I missed some new config feature that I should have enabled for that to work?
<scizzo-> nvm
<scizzo-> seems that first mount created it as root and once I removed it and inserted it again it worked just fine
<aboSamoor> dtchen, removing PA from karmic is not easy like jaunty, my system went crazy gnome-settings-manager --> 100% CPU, and XORG --> 50%, just installing PA again everything returned sane
<dtchen> aboSamoor: removing it is not the preferred test pattern; you'll probably want to edit default.pa and use device=dmix (for module-alsa-sink) and device=dsnoop (for module-alsa-source)
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: are you using pavucontrol?
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: no, why?
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: see if that makes any difference
<Q-FUNK> this is a sound server, using system.pa mode
<dtchen> aha.
<dtchen> billybigrigger: a lot of people complain about the initial volume on boot prior to login
<dtchen> billybigrigger: there's not terribly much that can be done globally. not even the per-card udev bits can address that.
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: initial volume restore used to work fine until this udev module, though
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: interesting. is pulseaudio-module-hal still installed, and if so, does purging it resolve the issue?
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: it's definitely not there anymore
 * aboSamoor wondering why nautilus is not as stable as dolphin, it is older by years !
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: if you have the time, please verify whether a per-user instance also exhibits the symptom
<joebob777as7> I installed kde4 now I'm stuck with the oxygen mouse icon. I tried to change it in appearance but it won't change to any other mouse icon set...
<joebob777as7> sorry mouse theme not icon
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, what is the login manager you use to login to gnome ?
<joebob777as7> aboSamoor, I kept it gdm
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, I did the following I restored gdm as the default and changed the icon theme from the appearance preferences
<joebob777as7> how do I restore gdm if I never changed it?
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, what is the output of cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<joebob777as7> aboSamoor, /usr/sbin/gdm
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, what is the chosen cursor theme ? is it DMZ white ?
<joebob777as7> aboSamoor, default
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: is there a way to make PA never touch the physical volume of the hardware, after I've set every control to an optimal level?
<joebob777as7> aboSamoor, I just changed to dmz white and no change.
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, you have to restart the session I think
<joebob777as7> ok
<joebob777as7> what did dontzap package become?
<aboSamoor> joebob777as7, I think logging out is the same as restarting X
<hggdh> aboSamoor, not always
<aboSamoor> hggdh, what is not always ?
<hggdh> that X restart on logout
<hggdh> at least on some few version ago, this was not the default. I am looking for it now
<xim_> could karmic really break my system?
<Tekno> yes
<xim_> like hardware damage?
<Tekno> no
<Tekno> but broken OS
<xim_> if i have my homefolder .configs on a seperate partition, is it going to mess up my config files?
<xim_> like is that just a liability disclaimer or is it really that unstable?
<Tekno> just better keep away from it
<Tekno> until karmic is released in october
<xim_> but my current ubuntu is falling apart and im about to reformat anyway
<xim_> i expect to reformat again in october
<xim_> trying an alpha doesnt seem that risky, i was just about to instal karmic alpha tonight until i randomly saw this channels motd
<xim_> yes ive decided im doing it
<DanaG> odd... and restarting PA... now it offers surround.
<xim_> just for the sperience
<hggdh> bloody hotel connection only lasts for 24 hours :-(
<xim_> anyone in here actually using karmic alpha?
<hggdh> xim_, theoretically, at least, everybody on this channel is using karmic. I have been on it pretty much since the start
<xim_> its strange then because it seems like this is the channel for scaring people away from it ;p
<xim_> have you had any disasters?
<Twigathy> I am. nvidia driver broke once, and gdm broke another time. Other than that it's been pretty smooth going.
<xim_> i see, so its rocky but doable
<xim_> how bad were those to recover from?
<Twigathy> er, well the nvidia driver might have been my fault, not sure... just re-installed it
<Twigathy> gdm dropped to console for a while 'till the new packages got uploaded...
<Twigathy> actually, no, dropped to console and hacked about a bit :)
<akio> anybody see progress with Bug #405943 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405943
<xim_> lol im used to dealing with constant problems anyway
<xim_> as long as its not gonna bullet my hard drives and currupt all my data without warning lol
<xim_> which is what the motd made me think
<akio> I start right out with alphas
<xim_> i havent upgraded my system since hardy
<xim_> but i wanna play with the new alpha for a month or so before reformating in oct
<Twigathy> I'm mostly testing it so that if something breaks NFS root I can yell at people to unbreak it :)
<Twigathy> 'cos my desktop is [almost] diskless (CompactFlash for /boot)
<xim_> cool
<xim_> im amd 64
<xim_> main issue i was thinking of
<hggdh> xim_, I *have* had bad moments with it, ranging from not being able to use the network to fubar-ing X
<hggdh> nothing I could not recover from, but YMMV
<hggdh> (and I have *not* moved to ext4 yet)
<xim_> i see
<xim_> ill probably jump onto ext4
<akio> i love it
<xim_> im prepared to walk a minefeild tho
<xim_> is there any hacks to make vista able to read ext3 or ext4?
<akio> yes
<akio> I don't remember the name of the program but there is.
<hggdh> heh. The whole point of warning prospective karmic users is that you *must* be prepared to have problems
<xim_> i think im gonna do a dualboot
<akio> Its free as in beer
<xim_> as in beer?
<ripps> How do I suspend from command without sudo?
<hggdh> xim_, if you have the disk space, this is a sane option
<akio> I don't know why I said that.
<xim_> i thought you meant like, its free now but you might have to put out later
<hggdh> akio, at least on the hotel I am staying, beer is free for me
<DanaG> oh yeah, ext2fsd does not do ext4.
<DanaG> oh yeah, why does Grub show a low-res "welcome to grub" before initializing gfxterm?
<ripps> How do I suspend from command without sudo?
<ripps> The old dbus key I used to use to suspend ubuntu in my sleep timer script doesn't work anymore. How can I suspend my computer from commandline without using sudo?
<DanaG> hmm, did the old one use HAL?  sounds like you'd have to switch it to use udev.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> devicekit-power.
<oldude67> hey DanaG hows the mouse pad problems going?
<DanaG> I'm just sticking with fake-two-finger scroll.
<oldude67> decided to give up on it for now?
<ripps> How do I get devkit-power to suspend?
<DanaG> yeah, the auto-adjust is too persistent.
<DanaG> I'm curious of that myself.  perhaps google for dbus devicekit suspend?
<oldude67> im curious, why are they trying to get rid of hal?
<akio> DanaG, I still have my bug.
<DanaG> ooooooh, now PulseAudio moves streams back to where I last put them, after an unplug and replug!
<joem> does anybody know how to enable madwifi drivers on a 9.10 alpha install? is there a madwifi dkms package availabe somehwere?
<Sarvatt> why would you want to?
<joem> Sarvatt,  it is what I was using for wireless on my macbook before with 9.04 and now I don't have any wireless support
<Sarvatt> i dont think there is, but there is not much point to using madwifi anymore over ath5k
<Sarvatt> ah most likely you upgraded and the new package doesnt exist but it kept the blacklist for the kernel wifi modules around, really really really common problem
<joem> ath5k didn't work very well with the card on my specific model unless there is a newer version that might work
<joem> I'm not sure how to go about getting the wireless up and going again in the easiest way
<Sarvatt> grep -R "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/
<Sarvatt> see it blacklisted in there anywhere?
<joem> yea
<Sarvatt> yeah want to remove the blacklists in there then, they really need a transitional package for madwifi
<Sarvatt> madwifi and the kernel drivers merged not long after the jaunty kernel
<joem> Sarvatt, awesome thank you
<Sarvatt> (which was like 8 months ago)
<billybig1igger> ola all
<billybig1igger> DanaG: how goes it tonight?
 * DanaG is mucking around with his router.
<DanaG> Switched back from "tomato" to dd-wrt, to get the vlan feature.
<DanaG> Bummer dd-wrt insists on disconnecting every time you "apply changes".
<billybig1igger> never used dd-wrt
<billybig1igger> whats tomato?
<DanaG> More stable, and nicer UI, but fewer features.
<billybig1igger> hmm
<DanaG> compared to dd-wrt, that is.
<billybig1igger> stock linksys firmware works for this guy :P
<DanaG> I didn't use the stock Buffalo firmware.  :=þ
<DanaG> n0ow that's a funny-lookin' smiley.
<billybig1igger> haha
<DanaG> Looks kind of like a pig sticking out its tongue.
<DanaG> root§dd-wrt:ß#
<DanaG> odd.
<DanaG> interesting... nm-network-editor doesn't offer ipv6 settings.
<Sarvatt> its linux, just set up the vlan yourself and stick with tomato :D
<Sarvatt> (busybox vconfig)
<Sarvatt> theres probably a tomato mod with a web interface to do it by now
<Sarvatt> http://www.linksysinfo.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60800&highlight=vlan
<Sarvatt> there we go
<DanaG> goddamn dd-wrt... just lost all my settings!
<DanaG> AND I wasn't even DONE setting it up yet!
<uberushaximus> Is there I way I can fix tty consoles in the current release?
<uberushaximus> or is anyone else seeing anything like that? (Blinking cursors instead of logon prompts)
<andresmh> so I did apt-get upgrade, a bunch of stuff got upgrded including linux-image. I thought it was upgraded to 2.6.31-5 (see: http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/5076/synaptic.png) but grub only shows 2.6.31-4 and older. 2.6.31-4 fails so I have to boot with 2.6.31-3. Am I missing something?
<andresmh> this is the kernel panic error  I get when I boot 2.6.31-4: http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9691/img5404e.jpg
<bjsnider> is there any other text editor for gnome besides gedit?
<andresmh> bjsnider, yes, there are many! vim is another one.
<billybigrigger> andresmh, did you get my reply to your post on the forums?
<bjsnider> i didn't mean vim and nano
<andresmh> billybigrigger, is this your response: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7741406&postcount=2
<billybigrigger> yeah
<andresmh> yeah, I did what you said. See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7741344#post7741344
<andresmh> I haven't rebooted since then though. Should I expect the new kernel to show up in GRUB?
<billybigrigger> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-5-generic
<billybigrigger> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-5-generic
<billybigrigger> yeah, it will be there when you boot
<andresmh> excellent! thanks a lot billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> np
<DanaG> http://www.hadess.net/2009/07/bad-at-updates-easy-51.html
<DanaG> hmm, I don't see a "port" selector.
<DanaG> I have a device selector, but no "port" selector.
<DanaG> http://0pointer.de/public/g-v-c-ports
<DanaG> I don't have that.
<richardcavell> can anyone vouch for all the sound updates that have appeared over the last 2 days? My youtube has no sound but games do
<richardcavell> as in, should I install them?
<kklimonda> richardcavell: works fine for me
<kklimonda> as always YMMV ;)
<richardcavell> kklimonda: yeah that's what I'm afraid of
<richardcavell> kklimonda: youtube and applications produce no sound.  But my video games do.  Go figure.
<kklimonda> video games use alsa directly?
<DanaG> oh yeah, handy hint: use pavucontrol -- it lets you specify which device to put each audio app on.
<Sarvatt> DanaG: what do you mean "port" SELECTOR?
<DanaG> I mean, "mic or line".
<DanaG> that sort.
<Sarvatt> sorry, darn caps
 * DanaG wishes pidgin could do at least italics in IRC.
<DanaG> I mean, I can understand not doing colors, because they're annoying... but mere italics would be hard to overly abuse.
<richardcavell> kklimonda: no I'm using them on wine
<richardcavell> Counter-Strike on wine produces sound.  Youtube doesn't.
<Sarvatt> keyboard on this thing sucks :D hmm, screwing with things in pavucontrol completely changes the options i get in g-v-c, but there isnt anything but the stereo mic to pick for input at the most
<Sarvatt> maybe if i actually plug in a mic..
<DanaG> I see my sound CARD.... but nothing about a port.
<DanaG> I see "input analog stereo" on both the internal card and the external card.
<DanaG> But that's not a port.
<DanaG> My internal one has an onboard array mic AND an offboard stereo mic jack.
<Sarvatt> have you tried plugging in a mic?
<Sarvatt> pretty sure i read all this had jack detection so it wouldnt expose it until it was plugged in
<DanaG> 0h yeah, I forgot.. I tweaked my laptop to set model=mobile, to get mute working right.
<DanaG> So there's no selector at all there, oddly enough.
<DanaG> The card itself supports two independent capture streams at the same time, but PA doesn't use that ability.
<Sarvatt> yeah i wasnt crazy, 2.6.31 added jack detection, if i could just find a mic to plug in there to see if it pops up
<DanaG> You can always try a random pair of headphones.
<DanaG> won't work well, but should trigger detection.
<DanaG> well, at least it has a sane default for internal: jack overrides built-in.
<DanaG> I have to leave internal card as default mixer, or else my onboard card's mute button mutes the wrong card!
<DanaG> dang, and now the hardware and software mute states have gotten wedged opposite each other.
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f40f302ae919f4ec3dcb056eac725e7e51313dde
<DanaG> there's my alsa-info.
<DanaG> oh yeah, is it better to enable msi, or is default better?
<Sarvatt> actually
<Sarvatt> 	pulseaudio-0.9.16-test4.tar.gz
<Sarvatt> 	05-Aug-2009 04:06 	1.8M
<Sarvatt> 	g-v-c-ports.png	05-Aug-2009 01:50 	 35K
<Sarvatt> new pulseaudio rtkit and that picture all posted yesterday, probably related
<DanaG> the UI is still backwards, though.
<DanaG> Ports are a property of the selected card, not vice versa.
<DanaG> Thus, the port selection should be below the card selection.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> grr, sleep button not working... have to use g-p-m right-click.
<DanaG> s/right/left/
<mac_v> has anyone noticed that sometimes , launching panel application/applets like nm-manager update manager takes time to open
<mac_v> gnome-power-manager
<achew22> I'm toying with KVM in the karmic release and it is requesting a "installation media url" the example provided makes me think I should go to ubuntu.com and go to  the download page, download a copy of my edition however when I direct the program to do such it asks for the server to send a .treeinfo which I am going to guess is different from a .iso. Does anyone know the proper url to sick the virtual machine creator on?
<eMaX> hi all. I get this error: linux-image-server depends on linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server; however:  Package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-24-server is not configured yet.
<soc> *sigh* ...
<soc> looks like the karmic release cycle is a bit more unstable than the last few releases ...
<mac_v> eMaX: looks like you are running jaunty > try #ubuntu
<eMaX> actually hardy on that machine but thanks
<nperry> bug 202089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202089 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio is blocking normal sound after resume" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202089
<nperry> Werid, getting ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave when trying to open moc
<nperry> alsa force-reload solved it :s
<mac_v> ack... i have 100 instances of udevd running! is that normal?
<gnomefreak> god i hope not
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i just sat counting them! there are literally 100! how do i submit a report with a list of the instances?
<gnomefreak> well same way you would anything else? the problem is if they are different (what package do you use
 * gnomefreak has a crap load of gdm i have 3/4 udevd running
<mac_v> gnomefreak: what package? meaning?
<gnomefreak> and a really really long list in ps aux
<gnomefreak> mac_v: are all the udevd instances the exact same/
<jpds> mac_v: pgrep udevd | wc -l - would of saved you some time :)
<gnomefreak> and i would say copy and paste ps aux to a file and attach it to a bug report
<mac_v> jpds:  > 102! i guess i missed some!
<gnomefreak> 3 :)
<jpds> 3 here.
<gnomefreak> still should only be 1 IMHO
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i file a bug against which package?
<gnomefreak> udev?
 * mac_v wonders why apport didnt detect udev!
<gnomefreak> they are running under different apps  apps for lack of better word
<gnomefreak> at least mine are
<mac_v> ah.!! silly mistake i tried with -daemon!
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what did you try with --daemon?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: instead of ubuntu-bug udev  , i tried ubuntu-bug udevd !
<gnomefreak> mac_v: ah
<gnomefreak> pgrep * | wc -l seems to be not so accurate
<gnomefreak> mac_v: can have bug number when your done
<mac_v> gnomefreak: Bug #409784 ,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409784 in udev "102 instances of udev running !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409784
<mac_v> hehe weird title !
<mac_v> gnomefreak: do i need to add the "ps aux" too?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i would
<mac_v> ok.
<gnomefreak> mac_v: are they the same binarys?
<mac_v> they all look the same!
<mac_v> going to reboot and check :)
<gnomefreak> i love apport now :) it makes my life simplier
<gnomefreak> 18 attachments 1 using ubuntu-bug and 17 using apport-collect
<mac_v> gnomefreak: ack! on fresh reboot > 75!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> mac_v: to your bug try adding more info using apport-collect 409784
<gnomefreak> just a thought
<mac_v> yeah , just doing that
<gnomefreak> mac_v: looks like everything is there from ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> at least looks liek it
<gnomefreak> like
<mac_v> gnomefreak: still not yet uploaded...
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-bug only attached one file on my gdm/nvidia bug so used apport-collect and it added 17 more
<mac_v> apport-collect is a nice way to spam lp ;p
<gnomefreak> it is but i just starting using it a few weeks ago and i lov eit know
<gnomefreak> i dont have to ask people to attach each file and hope its what im looking for
<gnomefreak> i did find out gdm has split into separate binaries == why i have 6 running.
<gnomefreak> mac_v: for you it just gave same info over
<mac_v> yeah... nothing extra!
<gnomefreak> maybe because i added a task it gave me 17 more
<gnomefreak> be back need to start coffe and have smoke
<mac_v> gnomefreak: could udev have something to do with my nautilus hogging the memory ? sometimes nautilus use 10% of memory[from conky]
<soc> hi
<soc> nautlius is constantly crashing here ...
<soc> can anyone confirm that?
<soc> nautilus crashes and gets restarted instantly, crashes ...
<soc> gnome-panel is filling up
<gnomefreak> mcmemory is listed next to each process isnt it?
<gnomefreak> soc: nope i only had 1 crash and i didnt notice it
<soc> mhh, damit
<soc> then i'll reinstall, i guess ..
<gnomefreak> soc: file a bug report using the command ubuntu-bug nautilus
<gnomefreak> soc: dont reinstall or you can file a report when apport pop-up dialog gets shown
<soc> mhhh
<mac_v> gnomefreak: udev memory for each is 828Kib , but sometimes nautils just starts to become sluggish,  i thought it may be due to the hybrid /home[ext3 inplace converted to ext4!]
<soc> the cdimage of the amd64 version is only 670mb big ...
<soc> is there anything missing compared to the i386 cd?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: it could be but thats a long shot
<gnomefreak> the 386 is more than 670?
<mac_v> hehe... i just wanted to blame udev , and not my inplace upgrade!
<gnomefreak> mac_v: are there any nautilus proc. running in udev in ps aux?
<mac_v> i dont see it , but you can check the bug report too , i'v attached the ps aux
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i will look at it after im done with email maybe an hour
<mac_v> gnomefreak: no problem... thanx
<gnomefreak> looking now so i dont forget
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<gnomefreak> mac_v: the 2 you missed were 3195 and 3205 ( going from 100 to 102
 * gnomefreak wonders if you should have attaches ps aux | grep udevd instead of all of it
<mac_v> gnomefreak: actually i counted them after arranging them alphabetically , but i missed some while scrolling i guess
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i know , but the concerned devs might get the idea of what else is running , and might help them figure it out
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yeah i know i thought of that after i typed it
<gnomefreak> thats just really really odd
<gnomefreak> mac_v: are you fully up to date?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: yup , except for network manager , since i heard the last update caused loss of connection
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yeah that was apparmor and its fixed
<mac_v> oh.. some one told it was nm! well install that too :)
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yeah most of us thought so but it was fixed in apparmor ubuntu9 ubuntu8 was borked version
<mac_v> gnomefreak: have you noticed that gpm loads late in the notification area? or is it just for me!
<gnomefreak> just you :)
<gnomefreak> at least i dont see it
<mac_v> aw :( ...well... rebooting
<gnomefreak> oops forgot about coffee
<loonyphoenix> I wonder why GNOME and Firefox doesn't set font dpi to what it says in xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<loonyphoenix> IMHO the fonts should look the same size on screens with different DPI
<loonyphoenix> X, too
<loonyphoenix> they all set DPI to 96, 96 default
<loonyphoenix> besides there are other advantages to using native dpi
 * gnomefreak thankful i dont deal with firefox/fonts much i have other mozilla apps i work on :)
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: asac would be the one to talk to about that.
<gnomefreak> mac_v: and they are still problems :). be back coffee run
<gnomefreak> s/:)/?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: lol 84 now!
<loonyphoenix> Hey, you know what else? Does anybody find the default subpixel slight hinting not ugly? Slight hinting is just so blurry, and if you throw in the subpixel rendering the fonts become a haze of multicolored ugly shapes. I personally always set hinting to medium or strong and most of the time revert to grayscale, unless the dpi of the screen is high.
<gnomefreak> mac_v: note on bug it changes every restart
<mac_v> ah.. right!
<soc> loonyphoenix: i love the slight hinting ...
<soc> it takes some time to adapt to it, but it's an optimal compromise between "let's display the font like on paper" (OSX) and "let's hammer the font into the pixel grid" (Windows)
<soc> the medium/strong hinting is basically the microsoft-way ...
<loonyphoenix> soc: um, if slight hinting was something between monochrome and medium hinting, I'd agree with you. But as I see it, it's backwards: monochrome > strong hinting > medium hinting > slight hinting. The farther you go, the blurrier the text, the softer the edges.
<loonyphoenix> and slight is just too blurry
<mac_v> gnomefreak: is there an apport command like ubuntu-bug?
<soc> loonyphoenix: is there even a diffenrence between medium and strong hinting?
<mac_v> i.e. to start a bug report?
<soc> afaik the only difference between strong and medium is a small difference in how the console fonts are rendered
<loonyphoenix> yeah, the difference is very slight
<loonyphoenix> btw, I like how some fonts render in monochrome
<loonyphoenix> liberation fonts look best in monochrome, imo
<loonyphoenix> is there a way to turn off hinting for specific fonts?
<loonyphoenix> I'd like to experiment)
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: file a bug against fonts (maybe the one you are using)
<loonyphoenix> gnomefreak: Yeah, I think I'm gonna do that. Or maybe a brainstorm idea... But I think there were several already, they just were too technical to gain any spotlight.
<gnomefreak> loonyphoenix: more likely to be seen in a bug report. or at least faster that way.
<loonyphoenix> gnomefreak: There's already a bug for the DPI thing https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/157398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> good makes your life easier :)
<penguin42> anyone else finding after hibernate the screen isn't locked?
<loonyphoenix> but it's a wontfix :(
<loonyphoenix> although it's a "fix realeased" too...
<loonyphoenix> I need to read the comments...
<loonyphoenix> hey, soc, is that you commenting on that bug? :)
<soc> i guess
<Lademord> Help! Since yesterday Ubuntu has become unstable as hell. Right now I can't Alt-Tab and I can't mouse-click ANYTHING
<Lademord> The mouse moves around fine, though
<soc> loonyphoenix: somehow they couldn't get everything fixed before the 9.04 release, but instead of just reverting that change, they have now hardcoded it somewhere else
<soc> so we have at least 4 places now where dpi settings interact with each other
<loonyphoenix> soc: that's horrible
<loonyphoenix> karmic should definitely fix this
<Boohbah> Lademord: development releases will do that. have you tracked down the bug?
<loonyphoenix> if upstream already does things properly
<Lademord> Boohbah, I can't navigate to Firefox! I just barely made it in here thanks to Alt+F2
<gnomefreak> Lademord: the icons are not working?
<jonathonf> what window manager are you using? compiz or metacity?
<Lademord> gnomefreak, it's like the whole GNOME has frozen. I can't click on ANYTHING even though I can move the mouse fine
<Lademord> jonathonf, whatever is default I think. I don't remember having changed anything
<gnomefreak> Lademord: maybe nautilus crashed?
<loonyphoenix> soc, do you know if this dpi has any relevance? grep DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jonathonf> just out of interest, try running ' metacity --replace ' with alt-f2
<Lademord> gnomefreak, when? I just booted the PC
<soc> it depends
<Lademord> I can't even click the buttons here in XChat
<gnomefreak> Lademord: look in /var/crash  sometmes you wont know it crashed
<soc> loonyphoenix: if you have set your dpi manually it may, but if gnome thinks the dpi is somehow "wrong" it just assumes 96
 * gnomefreak wonders if you enabled compiz
<soc> loonyphoenix: i don't understand it anymore, too
<Lademord> jonathonf, no luck. Only managed to lose focus from XChat
<jonathonf> Lademord: does xchat have a titlebar?
<jonathonf> oh
<Lademord> yep
<Lademord> Also, Banshee is open in the background but that's not responding as well
<jonathonf> killall banshee ?
<jonathonf> killall gnome-panel
<jonathonf> killall nautilus
<jonathonf> there's something hogging resources
<gnomefreak> disable compiz
<jonathonf> gnomefreak: metacity --replace should have done that
<gnomefreak> jonathonf: sorry missed that
<jonathonf> ;)
<gnomefreak> bug mail is done finally
<Lademord> jonathonf, according to top 'gconfd-2' is sitting in 30% of the CPU for some reason...
<Lademord> never seen that before
<jonathonf> ah ha
<jonathonf> killall metacity
<jonathonf> wait
<jonathonf> compiz --replace
<jonathonf> then killall metacity
<gnomefreak> alot of killalls (reboot does same thing)
<jonathonf> yeah, but that's no fun :)
<Lademord> jonathon compiz --replace briefly made me able to select menus for, like, 5 seconds before everything froze agani..
<Lademord> Maybe I should just try a reboot once again.
<jonathonf> is gconfd still at the top of top?
<Lademord> jonathonf, no. Now nothing seems to be hogging any resources..
<Lademord> Hey, I can click the menus in XChat again!
<Lademord> damn, it seems to be coming and going at random!
<Lademord> Whoah, this is screwed up
<Lademord> Rebooting, brb
<jonathonf> gl
<jonathonf> :)
<mac_v> I'm missing the shutdown icon from the system menu ... has fusa been restored?
<Lademord_> jonathonf, back from reboot. It still keeps flashing between working and not-working. In a way that makes me suspect if my mouse and keyboard have joined in on the conspiracy..
<Lademord_> top reports no suspects
<jonathonf> what graphics card do you have?
<Lademord_> nVidia 9600GT
<jonathonf> which drivers are you using?
<Lademord_> no idea
<jonathonf> can you get into a terminal?
<Lademord_> yes
<gnomefreak> mac_v: fusa is now part of gnome, its there just no shutdown restart options. you can try to disable the shutdown menus in System. before it was built in removing those would add them to fusa
<jonathonf> ok, try ' apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 '
<gnomefreak> he opened term and crashed?
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind ;)
<jonathonf> gnomefreak: ghost
<jonathonf> lol
<Lademord> Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu3
 * gnomefreak putting off sunbird another day i think
<mac_v> gnomefreak: the present one is not fusa , its user-switch-applet , tedg is reworking FUSA for karmic
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.14-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 8762 kB, installed size 26568 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<gnomefreak> mac_v: ah
<Lademord> hmm.. maybe I should just revert back to jaunty for the time being.. I don't want to risk a broken system when school starts again
<mac_v> gnomefreak: do you have the shutdown option in your system menu?
<gnomefreak> im using those drivers and other than flashing black every once in a while no problems
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yep
<gnomefreak> mac_v: lock screen log out and shut down
<Lademord> is it possible to downgrade directly without having to backup?
 * mac_v everything crazy happens only to me!
<jonathonf> Lademord: karmic should be pretty stable come five weeks
<penguin42> gnomefreak: That doesn't appear to be unique to any one type of hardwaer
<gnomefreak> Lademord: downgrading isnt supported and it is very likely to break just about everything
<Lademord> jonathonf, yeah, but school starts in two!
<mac_v> i'm missing only shutdown... i;m using terminal to shutdown and restart!
<jonathonf> oh :)
<Lademord> gnomefreak, crap... then I'll have to see if  can get some terminal black magic to backup my stuff to the external HDD...
<gnomefreak> mac_v: try killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> mac_v: or gnome-panels dont rmeember if its panels
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hehe.. solved! thanx
<gnomefreak> penguin42: the flashing black?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: np
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh, I get it on Intel graphics
<gnomefreak> mac_v: it loads weird sometimes
<gnomefreak> penguin42: ah i filed bug with gdm and added nvidia task oh well :)
<mac_v> gnomefreak: weird , i didnt have the option since 2 days and i have restarted my system several times but it didnt load the item properly!
<gnomefreak> i do feel better im not the only one seeing it
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Mine is bug 401441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401441 in gnome-screensaver "Screenblanks while in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401441
<gnomefreak> mac_v: it did it for me for ~2 weeks
<gnomefreak> penguin42: mine happens while working not screensaver
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i can be typing here and it will do it
 * mac_v stupid panel , making us do all the kills!
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Indeed, that's what is happening for me
<gnomefreak> but that wouldnt be screensaver
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Well it shouldn't be but have you got any suggestion what it is ?
<gnomefreak> unless its starting prematurly
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Suggestion on there is it's g-p-m
<gnomefreak> penguin42: not a one sorry :)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its possible
<penguin42> gnomefreak: If you're seeing the same thing then please dupe (either direction) that one
<gnomefreak> looking for my bug atm
<penguin42> it's a most disconcerting bug
<gnomefreak> penguin42: bug 409792 is mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409792 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "gdm keeps flckering when using the nvidia 180 drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409792
<jonathonf> Lademord: if you want, you could try the 190 drivers. they work great on my 9600gt
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Hmm I'm not sure I've seen it during gdm, more normally just as I'm working post-login
<penguin42> (and grrrr another FF crash....)
<jonathonf> Lademord: ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau '
<jonathonf> then sudo aptitude update
<jonathonf> and sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-190
<gnomefreak> oops i did bad. i asked seb if it is a dup of yours since he commented on my bug
<jonathonf> is there a netinstall iso for karmic kubuntu ?
 * gnomefreak smoke
 * mac_v wonders if gnomefreak is a chaing-smoker ;p
<mac_v> chain*
<kklimonda> hmm.. did flash stop working with pulseaudio recently?
<kklimonda> have*
<kklimonda> whatever ;)
<penguin42> kklimonda: I haven't had it work recently - it works as long as I don't have anything using pulse
<kklimonda> it seems that it doesn't even connect to pulse (I don't see it in sound preferences)
<kklimonda> lame..
<jonathonf> in answer to my own question, there isn't, you have to preseed the ubuntu netinstall with the kubuntu settings
<kklimonda> oh well, now I lost my sound everywhere
<kklimonda> remind me - why do we use pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> ;)
<oldude67> i dont
<gnomefreak> mac_v: no just in alot of pain and it helps me cope with it. if needed ill be fixing sunbird
<mac_v> best excuse i have ever heard ;p
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<penguin42> hi
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj drinks a wakeup coffee
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak been drinking wake up coffee for ~ 3 1/2 hours and still not awake it seems
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> 9:22 AM here , so i woke a bit late
<gnomefreak> here too
<gnomefreak> i started coffee around 6am
<penguin42> it's 2:20pm here and I've not really woken up yet - ah for being on holiday
<BluesKaj> holiday in uk , what holiday ?
<BluesKaj> oh you're on holiday...see still not awake yet
<BluesKaj> :)
<penguin42> oh, just taking the week off
<BluesKaj> the offtopic cops will be here soon
<jonathonf> i can do the honours if you want :D
 * gnomefreak already is
<jonathonf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jonathonf> woo!
<jonathonf> !woo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woo
<jonathonf> meh
<BluesKaj> !bah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bah
<jonathonf> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<jonathonf> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<gnomefreak> ok who revomed the bots brain :(
<jonathonf> LOL
<jonathonf> revomed ?
<jonathonf> :P
<gnomefreak> erased
 * gnomefreak found out what happened
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta check the wifi setup ...something 's amiss
<aboSamoor> in sound preferences I don't have analog output anymore, this happened suddenly !
<penguin42> exaile really seems to like Leonard Cohen today
<jonathonf> aboSamoor: i think it's replaced by analog stero duplex
<jonathonf> as in, input and output
<aboSamoor> jonathonf, yeah, that happened yesterday and I noticed it. now, it is not available anymore !
<gnomefreak> ok fixes are done :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question where is the menu.lst located in grub2
<drs305> eagles0513875: There is no menu.lst  Check out this wiki or thread for info on grub2 files: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, it no longer exists , I edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg but there's a warning not to edit that file because it's autogenerated , so i'm not sure which grub2 file accepts edits
<eagles0513875> hummm ok
<drs305> It's all in the 2 posts. Grub 2 encompasses a major change in how the menu list is generated.
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> basically all i wanna do is remove the splash screen during boot up
<eagles0513875> ill read through that stuff
<eagles0513875> thanks drs305
<drs305> np eagles0513875  The file you are probably looking for is /etc/grub.d/05_themes but check the wiki for the details.
<eagles0513875> will do
<drs305> * 05_theme  no "s"
<eagles0513875> ok will read through just to be safe
<drs305> eagles0513875: If you have questions after checking either link come on back and we'll be able to help.
<soc> hi
<soc> any fix for that nautilus crasher?
<eagles0513875> thanks drs305
<soc> dmesg reports error 6 in libc-2.9.so
<soc> *sigh*
<jml> hi
<jml> skype appears to be broken right now.
<iddo> anyone got ssh-agent to work at login without gnome?
<sodoku> i have problems with the java-common package, is this a known bug?
<levtim> hi, anyone else having sound issues?
<loonyphoenix> i haven't restarted since pulseaudio updated, so i have no idea... :)
<mac_v> !grub2 | eagles0513875:
<ubottu> eagles0513875:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mac_v> eagles0513875: dont edit grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> mac_v: hehe i saw drs305 beat ya to it bro
<mac_v> edit it in /etc/grub.d
<mac_v> ;)
<eagles0513875> ohhh whoops
<eagles0513875> that explains why that aint working
<levtim> Does anyone know how the new audio system works? It seems totally different from 9.04.
<aboSamoor> running youtube is making pulseaudio insane :(
<natewiebe13> anyone know anything about printers in karmic?
<natewiebe13> printers anyone?
<Tekno> no
<natewiebe13> both of my printers won't print.. the one just keeps resetting and the other prints nothing, just shoots out a blank page
<Tekno> second one is hp?
<natewiebe13> filed a bug report last week and there is no activity
<natewiebe13> no its canon
<Tekno> ok
<natewiebe13> i tried both canon drivers and turboprint, and they both do the same thing
<natewiebe13> the first printer is lexmark and it worked perfectly in jaunty but not in karmic.. im wondering why this is
<aboSamoor> the analog output device is removed after playing youtube videos, and to restore the sound I have to restart !
<Guest35724> need help #ubuntu isn't working
<penguin42> it isn't working?
<Guest35724> not for me, it say banned or stuff like that
<Pici> Guest35724: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<DanaG> grr, damn Flash.
<DanaG> DOesn't register clicks on things.
<DanaG> Not in youtube, and not on other sites, either.
<Guest35724> same thing
<Guest35724> i can't go on both ...
<Pici> Guest35724: One moment.
<Pici> Guest35724: Please join #ubuntu-ops again so we can discuss this.
 * cwillu_clone pokes Sarvatt with a crappy acer laptop
<cwillu_clone> Sarvatt, finally got time to create a fresh ext4 partition, which I've rsynced my old install to and then killed the old partition
<cwillu_clone> Sarvatt, rumour has it that this might make suspend work :)
<cwillu_clone> if I time out in the next 5 hours, it didn't :p
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if google chrome supports flash and java?
<Guest35724> yes but it only begin to ...
<bcurtiswx> where can i get it?
<cwillu_clone> bcurtiswx, I'd expect that it just uses netscape plugins
<cwillu_clone> i.e., firefox compatible
<penguin42> there's a ppa with chromium in
<Guest35724> don't know, proprietary stuff is never good on an open source operating system ...
<Guest35724> try firefox or flock that can be used on any regular operating system
<cwillu_clone> well, the answer to his question actually has nothing to do with the proprietary status of the plugins in question
<penguin42> Guest35724: Chromium is open
<cwillu_clone> and chromium is open source
<Guest35724> but for better support firefox and flock are there for a long time
<bcurtiswx> firefox is a resource hog
<bcurtiswx> even 3.5
<Guest35724> try flock it's lighter ...
<cwillu_clone> not really, it's the same renderer, which is at the core of firefox's resource issues
<cwillu_clone> changing the xul isn't changing much
<Guest35724> I use firefox cause it's customisable not for speed or else ...
<penguin42> going multiprocess like chrome has is IMHO the right way
<cwillu_clone> anyways, this is a pointless conversion
<penguin42> true
<bcurtiswx> haha, thanks for the help anyways.. didnt mean to start the pointless convo
<cwillu_clone> :p
<Guest35724> it's matter of choice but if you know others peoples pros and cons you could choice better for you
<cwillu_clone> "doctor, I'm training for a marathon, what shoes would you recommend?"  "well, I'd recommend you don't run marathons"
<Guest35724> lol
<cwillu_clone> you see how that could be annoying? :p
<DanaG> I use firefox because I like all the extensions I can use.
<Guest35724> marathons are good for health so I don't think a doc would say that ...
 * loonyphoenix uses chrome because he likes the font rendering better
<Guest35724> mostly cardio ...
<cwillu_clone> being able to run a marathon is good, but the marathon itself isn't healthy
<DanaG> How about running half a marathon instead?  Or a quarter.
<DanaG> =þ
<cwillu_clone> :)
<cwillu_clone> I can't live without firebug
<DanaG> Now, what's half a marathon: a "mara", or a "thon"?
<bcurtiswx> from google chromium to marathon running.... priceless...
<DanaG> =þ
<loonyphoenix> þ - what the hell is this?
<DanaG> 'thorn'
<cwillu_clone> p
<DanaG> http://alexpeak.com/ww/2008/015.html
<Guest35724> I can't live without instaclick plugin on firefox ... (big multitasker)
<cwillu_clone> I think the thing that makes firefox seem slow is the singlethreaded nature of setinterval and settimeout.  Cut those out, and I bet 99% of its cpu usage goes away
<loonyphoenix> I think the thing that make Firefox seem slow is the fact it's built upon a big complex thing called gecko
<loonyphoenix> which not only a rendering engine, it's somehow also responsible for rendering the interface
<cwillu_clone> "I think I'm breathing heavy because I'm eating too many carbs"   "I think you're breathing heavy because you're fat"
<loonyphoenix> and we have gtk for theat
<loonyphoenix> *that
<loonyphoenix> whereas chromium uses webkit which is a compact html engine and does only that
<Guest35724> I just think when you browse you don't need big softwares running so a full-featured browser can use 500Mhz 64 Mo ram and it's ok if it work well and help productivity ...
<loonyphoenix> renderes the web pages
<loonyphoenix> a browser is always hanging in the background for me, i barely ever close it
<loonyphoenix> and if it hogs too many resources it's bad
<Guest35724> try dillo then
<Guest35724> or w3m
<cwillu_clone> people commenting on firefox's architecture who have hacked on its source, and as such can actually offer an informed opinion, raise your hand :p
 * cwillu_clone raises his hand
<loonyphoenix> hehe
<loonyphoenix> well, what do you think of it then?
<cwillu_clone> the background resource hoggage is exactly what I was talking about, and has _nothing_ to do with the gui toolkit it uses :p
<loonyphoenix> doesn't it? the more tasks, the bigger the engine, the bigger the engine, the more code, the more code, the more memory leaks
<cwillu_clone> you don't program much do you :D
<loonyphoenix> i don't at all)
<cwillu_clone> gecko is complicated because rendering html is complicated.  The gui aspects of it are actually the simple core of the whole thing
<loonyphoenix> why can't it be stripped out then?
<loonyphoenix> why does firefox use it to render interface instead of gtk?
<loonyphoenix> just asking
<cwillu_clone> because then you'd be replacing a single gui implementation with half a dozen different toolkit implementations
<Guest35724> cwillu_clone as we could use about any browser on linux why you can't choose 2 or 3 that you use depending of your needs in that particular time ...
<loonyphoenix> chromium's somehow doing it...
<cwillu_clone> it's _way_ simpler to use a css/html'ish thing (xul) to fake 3 different platforms than it is to write to 3 different toolkits
<cwillu_clone> loonyphoenix, the linux release is a year behind the windows release, for exactly that reason
<loonyphoenix> I guess so...
<Guest35724> chromium, firefox (or another mozilla based like flock) and opera mostly ... In my case
<cwillu_clone> I'm not saying its a bad thing, its just a tradeoff
<loonyphoenix> Still, Linux support for Firefox is worse than Windows support
<loonyphoenix> I guess there are other things besides GUI which need to be adjusted)
<cwillu_clone> there's a subtle point to what you just said there :)
<cwillu_clone> the linux support feels like that because we get the windows preferences by default (simplification, but fairly accurate)
<cwillu_clone> but when you see that, _that_'s something that would have to have been rewritten under the multiple-toolkits approach
<cwillu_clone> (I'm not sure I stated that clearly)
<loonyphoenix> I'm not sure what _that_ you're talking about)
<cwillu_clone> okay, concrete examples :)
<cwillu_clone> give me an example of something where the linux support feels worse than the windows support
<cwillu_clone> (not including flash, because that's unrelated to firefox)
<loonyphoenix> fonts
<Guest35724> cwillu_clone firefox is built to be cross-platform don't ask it to be linux centric ...
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, eh?  who said I wanted it to be linux centric?
<cwillu_clone> I'm explaining the tradeoff
<cwillu_clone> loonyphoenix, can you be more specific?
<Guest35724> I use it cause it support apt-url for beginners and it share profiles with others os with a little configuration ...
<cwillu_clone> fonts is actually a case where it uses the native libraries of the platform
<bjsnider> font rendering is blurry without the ubuntu extension
<cwillu_clone> i.e., a bad example :p
<bjsnider> not blurry, but pixelated. not antialiased
<loonyphoenix> Don't know why they look worse than in Chromium, then
<cwillu_clone> bjsnider, I may be mistaken, but that's just a build-time option, no?
<cwillu_clone> I've compiled firefox from source, I'm pretty sure that's all it is
<bjsnider> what is, antialiasing?
<cwillu_clone> yes
<cwillu_clone> or the font render used, rather
<bjsnider> i thought ubufox provided that
<cwillu_clone> no, I don't even have ubufox installed on this laptop
<loonyphoenix> For me, Firefox antialiases allright
<bjsnider> every time i use a beta ff from a ppa, font rendering looks horrible
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: you need to create a .fonts.conf for those betas
<SeveredCross> That's because font rendering on Linux generally tends to be wonky.
<freaks> hi there, i have a little problem with sound level on karmic. all volumes set to maximum, and it still not enough
<Guest35724> just compile yourself or use it from ubuntu repositories ...
<SeveredCross> freaks: That's probably PulseAudio's fault.
<freaks> what can i do to boost the audio level as they were ?
<SeveredCross> I don't know how to resolve it though--I think I got it to work once, but I couldn't tell you how.
<freaks> it works fine, its just that level are too low
<freaks> SeveredCross, ic
<cwillu_clone> freaks, there's probably a better way to do this, but alsamixer from the terminal should let you see the right volume meter
<freaks> cwillu, its set to the max too already
<cwillu_clone> freaks, once you set it, it should stick properly, so it that slider as high as you would _ever_ want to go, and then turn down pulseaudio's volume control
<cwillu_clone> freaks, all of them?  or at least all of the relevant ones?
<cwillu_clone> including pcm, etc?
<freaks> yes
<freaks> they are all at max
<freaks> i have sound.. it works, but i want more
<freaks> i need more, like on jauty and other distro,
<bjsnider> cwillu_clone, is the fonts config file you're talking about why firefox can't use some of the fonts i've got here?
<cwillu_clone> bjsnider, I'd suspect so
<freaks> only in karmic i have that little sound level
<freaks> yes even including pcm and etc
<cwillu_clone> freaks, file a bug I guess (or at least check bugs.launchpad.net)
<freaks> damn
<freaks> i can
<freaks> i can't believe
<freaks> i'm the only only one with this issue so far
<cwillu_clone> freaks, um, check the bug list
<cwillu_clone> irc is not a representative sample
<bjsnider> lots of people in here yesterday were complaining about volume problems
<freaks> where is it ?
<freaks> the bug list ?
<cwillu_clone> <cwillu_clone> freaks, file a bug I guess (or at least check bugs.launchpad.net)
<freaks> ok, thanks
 * cwillu_clone has a low tolerance for poor reading comprehension today :p
<cwillu_clone> (incidently, firefox on linux actually builds against gtk2 :p)
<bjsnider> aren't there efforts to clean up gtk by gnome 3?
<bjsnider> thought i read that somewhere
<cwillu_clone> well, for some definition of clean
<cwillu_clone> gtk1 and gtk2 support won't be going away, ever
<cwillu_clone> but that's not a bad thing
<bjsnider> easier to adapt to
<bjsnider> easier to theme
<cwillu_clone> I think the thought is to refresh the api, deprecated the old stuff, and move everything forward
<cwillu_clone> but the legacy api will remain, probably as a separate library
<Kjakan>  I would to to suggest that the default Visual Effects is changed to None in Ubuntu 9.10
<cwillu_clone> Kjakan, why?
<Kjakan> Change Desktop Background - Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects - None
<bjsnider> he has an ati card
<Kjakan> cwillu: Because older machines are unusable with it enabled.
<cwillu_clone> Kjakan, older machines (or older video cards, rather) won't have it enabled
<Kjakan> great news
<cwillu_clone> they never _did_ have it enabled by default
<cwillu_clone> only if the card actually supports the acceleration
<Kjakan> Change Desktop Background - Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects - None
<cwillu_clone> Kjakan, don't judge the performance of it by jaunty though, jaunty had known issues
<Kjakan> Sorry
<Kjakan> lspci gives
<Kjakan> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Zorael> What could be the cause if aptitude takes a second for each 5% when "Reading database"? Corrupt/bloated db? Where is that located?
<Guest35724> can you check my packages choice for a minimal install for linux beginners ?
<Guest35724> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bjsnider> ah, he does have an ati card
<Kjakan> It is on a Thinkpad R40e
<Guest35724> http://paste.ubuntu.com/248785/ can you check a little ?
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, honestly, a bog-standard ubuntu or xubuntu install is probably the friendliest for a beginner, unless they're technical and are looking to dive into understanding all the bits and pieces
<Kjakan> well, well.  goodnight
<cwillu_clone> that said...
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, I'd also avoid wicd if they're non-technical unless you _know_ for a fact that things are broken
<Guest35724> wicd work well ...
<cwillu_clone> yes, but networkmanager is standard
<DanaG> better than sliders at "max" is sliders at 0db (i.e. 0 gain).
<cwillu_clone> and it also works wel
<DanaG> ... as opposed to negative (low volume) or positive (distortion possible).
<Guest35724> wicd always worked better for me
<Guest35724> but I prefer /etc/rc.local file setup
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, wicd historically worked better, but it's been a while since it was really an improvement over networkmanager for the majority of uses
<cwillu_clone> and there's strong benefits to sticking with the standard stuff if possible
<cwillu_clone> ease of getting support, less danger of breakage on upgrades, etc
<syn-ack> Hi guys
<DanaG> I prefer NetworkManager.
<DanaG> I just have to enable "available for all users".
<penguin42> just removing NetworkManager and doing it the old way can work if you're just after static IP
<syn-ack> So, my baby was born. :D
<DanaG> Then I get wifi even when at console.
<cwillu_clone> congrats
<penguin42> syn-ack: Congrats!
<Guest35724> penguin42 the same but with my wifi ...
<syn-ack> Thank you, thank you. Baby Girl coming in at 7lb 5oz, and 19 inches long
<syn-ack> very healthy, very happy (so far)
<Guest35724> rc.local file setup is the best ... console or GUI default wifi working and any wired connection also
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, rc.local is definitely not the best, unless the thing never ever moves, in which case the best is still to set up a proper service entry
<cwillu_clone> an upstart job is super simple to add
<penguin42> syn-ack: Have you given her an email address yet?
<DanaG> you know, networkmanager can do all that, too.
<DanaG> As long as you check "available to all users", you don't even have to log in for it to connect.
<syn-ack> Guest35724, I have to say this but the old fashioned static wifi config was the reason that I used to not run linux on my laptops
<syn-ack> penguin42, sure have!
<Guest35724> cwillu_clone I don't move or I just use wired connection outside ...
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, also, check the dependencies of ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-restricted-extras, you might find that they simplify your package selections quite a bit
<Guest35724> how I check the dependencies of them ?
<cwillu_clone> well, via synaptic or whatever
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, dpkg-query -s <package-name> will show you the dependencies
 * syn-ack dist-upgrades
 * cwillu_clone replaces syn-ack's apt-get dist-upgrade with an aptitude full-upgrade
<Guest35724> ubuntu-minimal don't seem decent ... ubuntu-minimal don't have a GUI inside it ... no gnome-core ...
<syn-ack> cwillu, bah, I've never liked aptitude for some reason.
<syn-ack> Even when I was still running debian
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, as it stands, you don't have anything in there that pulls in a kernel
<penguin42> Guest35724: It's called minimal for a reason you know!
<cwillu_clone> i.e., for updates
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, you also have packages listed that are already pulled in by other listed packages
<cwillu_clone> ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls in alot of the packages you have listed for instance
<Guest35724> tell witch ones please
<penguin42> ubuntu-desktop gets you everything the desktop normally has doesn't it
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, why don't you just start with xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop?
<cwillu_clone> penguin42, yes
<spy6> hi
<spy6> is there any NEW queue in ubuntu like in debian?
<cwillu_clone> spy6, no
<spy6> hmmm
<cwillu_clone> well, I don't think so at least, but I might have answered too quickely
<Guest35724> penguin42 : but the bells and whistles that you don't use also
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, such as?
<TylerR> hey guys. any one know where the moved the login settings manager in karmic?????
<penguin42> Guest35724: Well you can install it all package at a time for what you need or if you don't understand which are which then you just go the simple way
<cwillu_clone> I mean, you're installing rar support.  If that's not a bell-and-whistle... :p
<cwillu_clone> spy6, what are you looking for specifically?
<Guest35724> evolution fspot Open office calculator  games ... (too long list)
<penguin42> TylerR: Last I heard it was still being worked on - the thing is that the login system is now run as a  session so it has  to be done a bit differently
<spy6> from http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=505877#47 i'm guessing jakarta-jmeter should hit karmic somehow
<ubottu> Debian bug 505877 in wnpp "ITP: jakarta-jmeter -- Load testing and performance measurement application." [Wishlist,Open]
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, so work from xubuntu-desktop then
<TylerR> thanks penguin42
<spy6> ubottu: are you a bot? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest35724> I do it for now but I want better ...
<spy6> ubottu: ah thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah thanks :)
<syn-ack> ubottu, intelligent?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligent?
<cwillu_clone> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<syn-ack> ;)
<syn-ack> wasnt abuse, merely tickling it. :P
<cwillu_clone> and I was telling you to get a room :p
<syn-ack> hahaha
<syn-ack> man, I'm tired
<cwillu_clone> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonathonf> hmm
<DanaG> s/tire/wheel/ syn-ack
<DanaG> =þ
<jonathonf> gedit[30656] general protection ip:7fedb697e403 sp:7fffdb414258 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2104.0[7fedb6945000+c5000]
<jonathonf> ?
<jonathonf> i thought only windows had general protection faults :D
<cwillu_clone> gpf is a processor thing
<DanaG> Or rather, an MMU thing/
<DanaG> memory management unit.
<penguin42> it's an x86 exception that covers a whole bunch of different screw ups
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> anyone know about an apt-get autoremove with regards to python 2.5?
<syn-ack> rather a bug
<cwillu_clone> syn-ack, should be fine (2.6 is installed)
<cwillu_clone> unless you're actually depending on 2.5 yourself, in which case, just mark it as manually installed
<syn-ack> alright, just upgraded and I didnt notice python was one of the upgrades
<syn-ack> Obviously, I'm pretty preoccupied. :P
<cwillu_clone> ooo, fancy new printer troubleshooter
<cwillu_clone> talking to me as if it's people
<Guest35724> can I see online what dependances pull lxde for intrepid (8.10)
<cwillu_clone> <cwillu_clone>: Guest35724, dpkg-query -s <package-name> will show you the dependencies
<cwillu_clone> god I love repeating myself :p
 * syn-ack makes clean, mrproper && oldconfig
<Guest35724> i'm one 8.04 it won't do as lxde is in 8.10+ repositories only ...
<Guest35724> on
<DanaG> mrproper removes .config
<DanaG> you sure you want that?
<syn-ack> yep
<syn-ack> DanaG, I messed up on the config somewhere and I dont feel like trying to find it so I'm just starting from scratch
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest35724> hey will mesa 7.5 or 7.6 will be in 9.10 ?
 * Guest35724 hope for mesa 7.6 with old ati cards support !!!
<penguin42> My current karmic seems to have libgl1-mesa-stuff 7.5-1ubuntu1
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, I think we're doing 7.5, but pulling in 7.6 stuff (for ati specifically)
<cwillu_clone> .6 is late, so we're not planning on shipping it (as of two days ago)
<syn-ack> A lot can happen in two days though....
<syn-ack> I kinda hope it gets shipped
<cwillu_clone> testing and reports on the ati ppa are appreciated :)
<Guest35724> 7.6 is released ???
<cwillu_clone> poke your head into #ubuntu-x if you want to test stuff
<Guest35724> yes
<cwillu_clone> Guest35724, no, that's why we're probably not going to be shipping it :p
<Guest35724> !!!
<cwillu_clone> if I have my version numbers straight :p
<cwillu_clone> oooo, parcel!
<Guest35724> ah it's 7.5 ...
<SeveredCross> This is the repo we want to use for xorg-edgers, right: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<cwillu_clone> yes
<SeveredCross> Just making sure I wasn't nuts. ;)
<SeveredCross> Also, is update-manager known to be not working on Karmic?
<syn-ack> Works here...
<SeveredCross> Because mine hasn't ever started the little icon to notify me of updates.
<syn-ack> oh haha
 * penguin42 had some today
<Guest35724> http://www.mesa3d.org/beta/ mesa 7.6 still beta ...
<syn-ack> Dude, I havent had that icon since I was on Jaunty.
<cwillu_clone> SeveredCross, the little icon was turned off by default in jaunty
<SeveredCross> Oh, I never noticed that.
 * SeveredCross slinks away into his little corner.
<Guest35724> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-33701 is it better ? what to add/remove/change ?
<Guest35724> http://paste.ubuntu.com/248811/ this one is the same list ... sorry I'm french also ...
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/332945?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information / new update-manager behaviour is annoying" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> Fixed? bull!
<Guest35724> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DanaG> who's offtopic?  "Also, is update-manager known to be not working on Karmic?"
<DanaG> I was responding to that.
<penguin42> as I say, it worked for me this morning
<tanath> i changed my video card and now i get video input out of range while booting until X comes up, and again on shutdown. help?
<penguin42> what did you change from/to ?
<tanath> i tried dpkg-reconfigure, but it didn't help
<tanath> ati 9800 to 9200se (my old one )
<tanath> my new one seems to be dying
<tanath> well, newer... :P
<penguin42> and are you running with ATIs binary drivers?
<tanath> nope
<tanath> and the hardware manager doesn't see any drivers anyway
<DanaG> Probably an issue with KMS... try booting with "nomodeset" and "radeon.modeset=0".
<tanath> both at same time?
<DanaG> Might as well.
<DanaG> I know the latter is a valid parameter, but I'm not sure about the former.
<DanaG> radeon.modeset is a correct parameter of the radeon module, but "nomodeset" may have been a Fedora thing.
<tanath> ok, i'll try it.
<tanath> mm
<tanath> i'm also wondering about the .31 kernels. haven't been able to boot one yet
<DanaG> Odd.
<tanath> they all just hang at a blinking cursor
<tanath> nothing seems to happen
<DanaG> hmm, what does it do without "quiet splash"?
<tanath> same
<penguin42> tanath: Tell us more about your machine
<tanath> it halts almost immediately, and just sits there with a blinking cursor
<tanath> it's a pentium 4 - 3Ghz.. 1.5Gb RAM...
<penguin42> hmm, nothing too unusual there
<tanath> main drive is 160Gb
<tanath> i'm almost surprised it's running right now. just been through a fire. but this is from before the fire so it's not that
<syn-ack> tanath, does it give you a dump or oops report?
<tanath> syn-ack, i don't think it gets that far
<tanath> it doesn't appear frozen due to the blinking cursor, it just doesn't go anywhere
<tanath> ctrl+alt+del still reboots it
<syn-ack> Thats a bios call at that point
<tanath> but i've left it for some time, and no progress is made
<tanath> mm
<tanath> it's on every .30+ kernel i've tried
<syn-ack> tanath, check /var/log for a core dump or similar
<tanath> i have to keep booting to the last .28 kernel
 * penguin42 wonders if the P4 is a bit older than most people trying it
<tanath> i'm not seeing anything obviously relevant
<syn-ack> anything in demsg?
<tanath> nothing that seems relevant
<tanath> some i'm not sure
<tanath> [    0.492058] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved
<tanath> [    0.492064] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved
<tanath> those two lines are surrounded by similar lines
<syn-ack> hrm
<tanath> when it starts to load the kernel, the screen blinks once, then goes to the blinking cursor in the top left corner, and just stays like that
<tanath> there could be a message in a file i'm missing
<tanath> i'm not sure exactly what i'm looking for
<penguin42> tanath: You could try booting it with vga=ask to see if it changes things
<tanath> for the .31 kernels?
<penguin42> worth a try
<tanath> i suppose
<syn-ack> could also be an acpi thing too
<syn-ack> Or a number of other things
<tanath> hrm, my comp is being very laggy now :(
<tanath> not sure why
<tanath> did this earlier too. load avg went to like 16!
<syn-ack> Whats top telling you?
<tanath> top is taking forever to load
<tanath> cpu load is like 10 right now
<syn-ack>  12:59:46 up  1:22,  3 users,  load average: 1.74, 1.35, 1.09
<syn-ack> :P
<tanath> top still hasn't displayed anything
<tanath> wait, there it goes
<syn-ack> wow
<DanaG> htop
<tanath> i'm wondering if this is 'cause of recent updates
<DanaG> is handy.
<tanath> 'cause it wasn't like this before
<DanaG> iotop... is also handy.
<DanaG> !info htop iotop
<ubottu> 'iotop' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<DanaG> !info htop
<DanaG> !info iotop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 160 kB
<tanath> load average: 10.46, 7.06, 3.26
<tanath> crap, forgot something. i gotta run. bbl
<DanaG> new PA is awesome.
<DanaG> I turn on my bluetooth headset, and my music moves to it.
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> Now if only there were a way to set more than one preferred card for an app:
<DanaG> I have a USB sound card, a bluetooth headset, and the onboard sound card.
<DanaG> I can set it to prefer either the first two.... but it can't prefer "<either>" over the onboard.
<DanaG> That is, if I have it on headset, unplug the headset, and then plug in the USB sound card... it stays on the internal sound card.
<DanaG> s/unplug/disconnect/
<Regel> SHould I download Kubuntu 9.10 alpha3 or daily build?
<Regel> *ubuntu
<penguin42> Regel: If you install alpha3 you can keep it upto date with the current changes
<Regel> yup, but then i'd have to download a whole lot of updates
<bjsnider> DanaG, that's exactly what happens with the mac sound system too
<DanaG> Not quite, actually.
<DanaG> The mac lets you select a default, but doesn't have a per-app device-chooser.
<DanaG> (a.k.a. pavucontrol).
<bjsnider> when you plug in a usb headset, the sound moves into it
<DanaG> Yeah, it moves ALL onto it... which is actually not what I want.  =þ
<DanaG> What I like: leave web audio on onboard, so I can kill (mute) it at a moment's notice.
<bjsnider> there haven't been any new pa releases since april
<Sarvatt> you could probably set up a virtual output device and route certain sounds to that somehow
<jonathonf> 0.9.16~test3 is out
<Sarvatt> we're on test4 now
<Sarvatt> came out yesterday
<bjsnider> what kinds of features does it have, or is it just a bugfix?
<dtchen> lots of new features
<dtchen> Lennart's blog has a summary
<jonathonf> ah ha
<dtchen> also, you'll want to upgrade asap to 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu2 when it's available
<jonathonf> just looked, i have test4 -.-;
<dtchen> some fairly crucial fixes in that package
<jasdjasd> hey
<jasdjasd> anyone running karmic alpha 3?
<BUGabundo> hey guys!
<jonathonf> jasdjasd: i think everyone will be running karmic ;)
<jasdjasd> jonathonf, what do you think of it?
<jasdjasd> stable enough to install?
<jonathonf> works fine
<jonathonf> for me, yes
<jasdjasd> im wondering whether to wait till next week for alpha 4
<jasdjasd> did they change any of the artwork yet?
<jonathonf> does anyone have any problems with wireless network throughput?
<jonathonf> not yet, that i know of
<bjsnider> lennart has a blog?
<dtchen> yes, he does
<bjsnider> all sound cards are now upnp devices too?
<bjsnider> that's highly unbad
<DanaG> I didn't quite get that..
<DanaG> does the UPNP guest see it as a source, or as a sink?
<DanaG> And what package could I install on a secondary computer, to test that feature?
<DanaG> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2171:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> I just killed it
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. has someone here successfully played with radeon KMS?
 * BUGabundo wonders what a 40 pixel bar with text NO Indicators is doing stealing my precious bar
<dtchen> DanaG: known
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What is it?
<DanaG> Cool.  Thanks.
<dtchen> DanaG: basically, we have to decide whether it's worth making lib32pulse* so that lib32asound2-plugins can include it; the impetus was to trim ia32-libs as much as possible.
<BUGabundo> penguin42: indicator-applet 0.1
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: I just filed a bug report about that.  Is that a feature or a bug?
<richardcavell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/410067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410067 in indicator-applet "Displays the text "No Indicators"" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm just about to remove it
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: want to add yourself as a confirmation of the bug?
<DanaG> oh yeah, so what exactly does the new mediaserver plugin for PA do?
<DanaG> Can't say I've used UPnP AV stuff ever.
<BUGabundo> (10:36:23 PM) ***freenode does $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> (10:36:29 PM) freenode: lets see how good is the new PA
<BUGabundo> (10:36:44 PM) freenode: of if dtchen is just ready to get a new batch of bugmail
<BUGabundo> (10:36:52 PM) freenode: dtchen: how much bug mail do you get?
<BUGabundo> (10:37:02 PM) freenode: as an user I get around 80 emails per day
<BUGabundo> (10:37:28 PM) freenode: Remove the following packages:
<BUGabundo> (10:37:28 PM) freenode: libmbca0
<BUGabundo> (10:37:28 PM) freenode: pulseaudio-module-hal
<BUGabundo> (10:37:31 PM) freenode: is this safe?
<BUGabundo> (10:37:58 PM) freenode: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo> (10:37:58 PM) freenode:   pulseaudio-module-hal: Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:0.9.15-4ubuntu3) but 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo> (10:37:58 PM) freenode:                          Depends: pulseaudio (= 1:0.9.15-4ubuntu3) but 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo> (10:37:58 PM) freenode:   mobile-broadband-provider-info: Breaks: libmbca0 but 0.0.4+bzr66-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<BUGabundo> darn wifi
<jonathonf> pulseaudio-module-hal is replaced by pulseaudio-module-udev
 * penguin42 hates to think why his wifi does that
<diverse_izzue> ALSA doesn't seem to use pulseaudio as the default device in karmic, is that right? shouldn't that be the case?
<lupine_85> a-ha, it LTSPs! :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<lupine_85> with that bug fix, and the gods of DKMS appeased, it looks like LTSP is OK
<lupine_85> the launchpad gods are not happy with my offering, though :(
<bjsnider> DanaG, apparently according to poettering's blog entry, each sound card is a upnp source
<bjsnider> so you cna stream sound to any upnp device
<bjsnider> http://0pointer.de/blog
 * penguin42 wonders if this is just the theme I'm using - the little down arrow at the right side of the FF3.5 URL bar disappears as I'm about to click on it - most disconcerting
<BUGabundo> anyone using pidgin?
<BUGabundo> need to test a bug
<penguin42> ok, give me a sec I can get it running
<BUGabundo> nice
<penguin42> yep
<BUGabundo> penguin42: wait  before start it
<BUGabundo> I need the debug
<DanaG> argh... how do you get rygel not to share my whole danged home folder?
<penguin42> oh erm I'll quit it then
<BUGabundo> and need you to enable a plgin
<BUGabundo> that I'm not sure you have
<penguin42> BUGabundo: what do you need me to do?
<BUGabundo> evolution sync
<BUGabundo> ok
<penguin42> yeech evolution....
<BUGabundo> install pidgin-gdbsym
<BUGabundo> then start in gdb
<BUGabundo> $ gdb --args pidgin -n --debug
<penguin42> do you mean pidgin-dbg ?
<BUGabundo> paste handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint
<BUGabundo> penguin42: no.
<BUGabundo> the other one
<BUGabundo> you may need to have ddebs repo
<BUGabundo> but ok, use that for now
<BUGabundo> lets see if it is enough
<penguin42> ddebs ?
<BUGabundo> fyi deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo> !ddebs
<ubottu> ddebs is See http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html for documentation
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> bad bot
<BUGabundo> !debug symbols
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debug symbols
<BUGabundo> !debugsymbols
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debugsymbols
<BUGabundo> !debug packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debug packages
<BUGabundo> baa
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> penguin42: but nvm lets carry on
<bjsnider> penguin42, that ff 3.5 problem doesn't happen here using the stock ubuntu theme
<DanaG> hmm, the rygel thingy doesn't seem to do anything.
<penguin42> bjsnider: Thanks
<bjsnider> Daghow did you enable it?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, so it's running, it's in offline
<bjsnider> whoops i mean that for DanaG
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> penguin42: is the evo plugin enabled?
<DanaG> Well, I mean, I installed the rygel server from a PPA, and I installed the PA rygel plugin, but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, but I can enable it - although I don't normally use evolution
<BUGabundo> penguin42: did you use: handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint
<penguin42> yes
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> ok
<DanaG> granted, the only media thingy I have is gupnp-universal-cp.
<bjsnider> DanaG, what ppa?
<DanaG> jamesh/upnp
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I now have a nice tick next to the 'Evolution Integration' plugin
<DanaG> jamesh/upnp
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> jamesh/upnpjamesh/upnp
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> damn firefox
<aboSamoor> I did not expect that bug 402767 would get that heated discussion and attention !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~jamesh/+archive/upnp
<BUGabundo> penguin42: make it run now
<BUGabundo> set ONLINE
<penguin42> Looks OK
<DanaG> no gupnp-media-renderer?
<aboSamoor> how can we help the discussion in a positive way ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: So I wonder if whatever your problem is needs evolution running and configured?
 * DanaG agrees with the "burn it with fire" assessment.
 * penguin42 prods BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I don't have it running
<BUGabundo> penguin42: did I crash?
<penguin42> no
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I don't have repo versions
<BUGabundo> of neither package
<BUGabundo> pidgin from pidgin PPA
<BUGabundo> and plugin pack from PPA
<BUGabundo> our version is TOOO OLDDD
<penguin42> hang on, I've just st up a basic Evolution setup
<penguin42> nope, still seems happy
<penguin42> I guess maybe you have to tempt the plugin into doing something in particular
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> usually it crashs a few min after i have it running
<BUGabundo> adding a new contact tends to trigger it
<penguin42> when you receive mail or if a new buddy joins or something like that?
<penguin42> on which side?
<BUGabundo> please add bugabundo@gmail.com XMPP
<BUGabundo> I don't use evo for mail
<BUGabundo> just contact sync on gmail and ADs
<penguin42> in the config for the evolution plugin do you want me to tick the box for the sync?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I had it default
<BUGabundo> penguin42: nvm then
<BUGabundo> thanks anyway
<BUGabundo> I've disabled the plugin for now
<BUGabundo> didn't even used it
<penguin42> ok, I haven't actually got any jabber stuff set up at the moment on it anyway
 * penguin42 does note there are a  string of debugs about dbus tooltip errors as I hover over buddies
<bjsnider> DanaG, can you find any rygel documentation, like for instance how to start and configure it?
<DanaG> I got it to start by running rygel-preferences
<DanaG> and then view it with gupnp-av-cp
<DanaG> ... but there's no renderer to connect it to / to connect to it.
<bjsnider> i've got a upnp device here on the home lan
<DanaG> About the only networked special devices of any sort I have: an airport express, and the roxio netflix thingy.
<bjsnider> DanaG, install the raop plugin and you can stream to the airport express
<DanaG> yeah, I tried that for curiosity; the 1-second lag made it a bit too irritating to use.  =þ
<bjsnider> why is there a lag
<bjsnider> is there a lag if it's wired?
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't tried it that way.
<bjsnider> there's only one lan port on those things
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> It also sucks that using it as wireless client disables the wired port.
<DanaG> I mean, is it too much to ask, for them to bridge the damn thing?
<DanaG> But nooooo, they actually electrically DISABLE the port... so it doesn't even create a link!
<DanaG> s/no*/neeuuoou/
<BUGabundo> DanaG: NM?
<BUGabundo> you can bridgew
<BUGabundo> took me 1 year to find that out
<DanaG> No, I'm talking about the Airport Express.
<DanaG> THAT thing won't do bridging.
<BUGabundo> it just prefers wifi to other transports
<DanaG> I wanted to use it to wireless connect an old desktop.
<DanaG> Stupid fruit.
<BUGabundo> ahahahh
<bjsnider> DanaG, the renderer shows up when you run the rygel executable
<bjsnider> /usr/bin/rygel
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. help! my root user disappeared - i cannot run sudo anymore! any ideas?
<penguin42> go back a step
<DanaG> I don't HAVE a renderer.  =þ
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: What happens when you run sudo
<DanaG> That's my issue... the gupnp-tools package is missing the thing.
<diverse_izzue> sudo: unknown uid: 1000
<BUGabundo> ooppss
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: and if you type the command    id    what does it say?
<diverse_izzue> when starting a graphical tool such as synaptic i get a popup saying "user root does not exist"
<penguin42> diverse_izzue: Does the file /etc/passwd still exist?
<diverse_izzue> uid=1000 gid=1000 groups=4,20,24,25,29,30,44,46,107,109,115,125,1000,1001
<diverse_izzue> oh i figured out the problem... let me fetch my backup driver :-)
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-07
<BUGabundo> gnome-do: (Do:17634): Wnck-CRITICAL **: wnck_set_client_type got called multiple times.
<BUGabundo> raof is not here :(
<th1> how can I install, all the games of ubuntu at once?
<th1> like "apt-get install --category=games" :)
<penguin42> hehe
<BUGabundo> lololol
<th1> because I often go with my netbook where there's no net and if I'm bored I want to try various games I haven't tried before :)
<penguin42> th1: apt-get install `apt-cache search game|cut -d- -f1`
<penguin42> oh hang on, not quite right
<th1> hm .. surely | grep -v ^lib
<th1> eve then there are lots that are not games :)
<penguin42> apt-get install `apt-cache search game|cut '-d ' -f1|uniq`   splitting on the - was dumb
<xim_> so i installed karmic, i have a second hard drive, and on my old ubuntu it would mount it automatically which is what i want.  but now its asking me for my admin password every time i boot up to mount it? can i change this?
<penguin42> th1: I reckoned the libs were probably used by games if they matched gam
<penguin42> e
<th1> inside "apt" there is whole section called "games"
<th1> there must surely be a way to list just those
<bjsnider> somebody could build a metapackage for that task
<bjsnider> it would grab torcs, sauerbraten, nexuiz etc.
<th1> in fact inside aptitude's gui it was possible to just press + on the whole group
<th1> now they are all getting installed :)
<th1> lol, there sure is a lot. 33 minutes download with 2MB/Sec
<BUGabundo> a few games are 400MBs just for data
<bjsnider> yeah, the 3 i just mentioned among them
<th1> well I got 160gb disk and I'm using about 10 so I'll be ok
<penguin42> which reminds me; I keep wondering how many penguin images there are on a typical ubuntu hard disc
<th1> does it include ascii art ones;)
<penguin42> and why not
<BUGabundo> ahah
<th1> maybe if there was an open source version of Google's picasa face recognizer it could look for al the tuxes
<th1> are there any free games that are a bit like world of warcraft with a free server?
<proq> does anyone know how to use .xsession for login in gdm?  it's only giving me the options to use gnome or xterm in the session
<DanaG> wtf... pulseaudio isn't offering output on my usb sound card!
<bjsnider> i thought you said it went there automatically when you lug it in
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Not when PA thinks it offers only "stereo input", and nothing else.
<DanaG> I unplugged and replugged the card a bunch of times, and it finally crashed pulseaudio... and then the next time PA started, it offered surround again.
<proq> also, does anyone know how to turn on autologin?  the autologin options moved and gdm.conf-custom moved as well, which leaves me no gui or cli to set autologin
<aboSamoor> the last updates of PA really messed up the stable audio behavior, now closing any flash player will remove the analog output from the sound preferences
<aboSamoor> so you don't have any more sound, unless you restart the system !
<aboSamoor> I have a solution to the flash player syndrome, a new FF add on that allow the user to play the video content by totem as any mp3 or mwv content,
<aboSamoor> in this way we can forget the naughty flash player
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=3488
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> wron channel
<jonathonf> ooo, test4-ubuntu2 packages
<proq> ouch, no vbox on ubuntu 9.10.  maybe if I disable NMI it will work  :P
<proq> menu.lst moved in karmic!?!?
<LLStarks> hi. is there a proper way to request a package update for karmic?
<SeveredCross> There's no more menu.lst. ;)
<SeveredCross> proq: grub2 has different configuration.
<SeveredCross> LLStarks: File a bug in launchpad.
<jonathonf> proq: vbox does work, it just doesn;t always want to start first time
<jonathonf> $ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<jonathonf> should get it to work eventually, though 3.0.4 seems better
<BUGabundo> !packaging | LLStarks
<ubottu> LLStarks: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<DanaG> hmm, is there going to be an update for paprefs?
<DanaG> It broke again.
<DanaG> "broke" as in "Network Access tab is broken".
<bjsnider> we need a really good ebook reader for linux
<DanaG> define "e-book" -- what makes it different from a PDF?
<DanaG> Is it a specific file format?
<virtuald> it can be a pdf
<virtuald> it's a book in a digital format that does not have to be PDF
<DanaG> ah, now RAOP isn't even offering a sink.
<DanaG> And pulseaudio -vvvv gives no output from that module.
<BUGabundo> done for tonight
<DanaG> E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!  Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_usb_audio'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.  We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<DanaG> hmm, not that that raop does me much good, anyway.
<DanaG> The only speakers I even like... are the ones connected to my usb sound card.  =þ
<dtchen> too bad usb audio is a pile of crap
<jonathonf> looks like verne went down...
<DanaG> yeah, USB audio IS a pile of crap.
<DanaG> But nobody makes a nice sound card for laptops.
<bjsnider> it's ok on mac systems
<DanaG> Or rather, none like what I'd want.
<DanaG> What I'd want: something like the Xonar cards, but in an ExpressCard form factor.
<DanaG> The only ExpressCard sound card out there, is the not-really-an-X-Fi "X"treme Audio card.
<DanaG> It's not Extreme... it's X...treme.
<bjsnider> i'm sure there will be a decent driver for that at some point in the next couple of years
<DanaG> That's not the issue... the issue is that I don't want to give Creative any of my money -- they're scum, in my opinion.
<bjsnider> why is that?
<DanaG> You didn't see the whole thing about two years ago, about them deliberately cripping their drivers... and then LYING about it?
<bjsnider> yes i did see that
<bjsnider> but that was a licensing issue
<bjsnider> they had to disable some features that were no longer properly licensed
<DanaG> Well, they disabled it on cards where it had worked before.
<DanaG> And the point is, they LIED about it.  Flat-out lied.
<DanaG> Dolby-digital decoding.
<DanaG> And then they went behind everybody's backs... and gave Dell the drivers that  had the feature enabled.
<DanaG> so yeah, I will not give Creative any of my money for a misleadingly-named-anyway sound card.
<bjsnider> dell may have paid the licensing fees
<bjsnider> i don't know if they lied, but they may not have made their position entirely clear
<DanaG> I paid the licensing fees when I bought my sound card.
<bjsnider> not necesarily
<DanaG> It worked in XP, and it worked in Vista for the beta drivers... and then stopped working on new drivers.
<bjsnider> yes but the license ran out
<DanaG> That's bullshit -- and exactly part of why software patents suck.
<bjsnider> language your watch
<DanaG> And Creative has now ALSO revoked C-Media's rights to Sensaura's stuff... actively removing features from pre-existing products.
<bjsnider> i'm not arguing that software patents are a good thing. i'm against all IP. but it exists despite my idealism
<DanaG> And they didn't say "remove feature in newer drivers".. they actually did this:
<DanaG> if (OS is Vista) then (Break these features).
<bjsnider> yes becaquse they hadn't paid for them
<DanaG> If it was about license expiring... then they'd have to have removed the feature for the newer XP drivers, too!
<bjsnider> should they put themselves out of business to please their customers?
<DanaG> Well, what I'm saying is that the license explanation makes no sense.
<bjsnider> you think their directors are twirling their moustaches in a dark room thinking of ways to screw their customers?
<DanaG> It wouldn't surprise me.
<bjsnider> oh come on now
<bjsnider> so you won't buy auzentech stuff either
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Besides, they don't make anything for notebooks.
<bjsnider> well, if you had a desktop
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123743
<bjsnider> and you wanted a prelude
<DanaG> Nope.  I'd get a Xonar.
<bjsnider> the prelude is superior
<DanaG> It's X-Fi.  I don't want it to crash under 4 gigs of RAM... a bug that's existed for ages, then was fixed... and then apparently has come back.
<bjsnider> auzentech's drivers work and have all of the features
<bjsnider> wait. i thought this was a normative argument, now you've made it pragmatic
<bjsnider> now the x-fi doesn't work, when before it was about boycotting creative
<DanaG> It's both.
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> well, my audigy2 works great
<DanaG> Plus, the cardbus audigy2 is another great example of crap construction: brittle plastic that broke even under normal use.
<DanaG> oh, and then they downgraded it to a really-an-sblive card for newer laptops.
<DanaG> (a.k.a. "Xtreme Audio").
<DanaG> Anyway, so yeah, USB audio sucks, but there's nothing else worthwhile for laptops.
<bjsnider> even the sblive would be better than the usual realtek ac'97 crap
<bjsnider> you'd have bass/treble controls
<DanaG> I like flat.
<bjsnider> have you got those now btw?
<DanaG> Don't need them.
<DanaG> Good speakers render it unnecessary.
<bjsnider> yeah but if you did, are they available?
<DanaG> Or  good enough, rather.
<DanaG> Moot point.
<bjsnider> so they're not available
<DanaG> Oh yeah, buy the X-Fi Extreme Audio Notebook, for surround sound *
<DanaG> * analog I/O module costs 30 bucks extra!
<bjsnider> i wouldn't buy it for pragmatic reasons
<DanaG> And for like 6 months after the introduction of the card, it wasn't even available ANYWHERE.
<DanaG> Buy this ATV, for 6-wheel drive!  *
<DanaG> *  6-wheel drive costs extra.
<DanaG> Same idea.
<bjsnider> but if i had a windows system i'd buy an auzentech prelude
<DanaG> I just wish somebody would make a C-Media-based ExpressCard sound card.
<bjsnider> well, that will happen at some point i'm sure
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the cardbus audigy2 never did work very well.
<DanaG> You'd go to "safely remove" the card... and cthelper would crash, unkillably.
<DanaG> If I then pulled out the sound card, it'd BSOD.  Every time.
<DanaG> In fact, the only way I could get it NOT to bsod... was to close anything that could possibly be using the card... and then just yank it out.
<DanaG> Bonus feature in the C-Media windows drivers: a voice-changer on the mic input!
<bjsnider> sounds like windows's fault
<DanaG> No, it's Creative's fault.
<DanaG> No other device did that.
<DanaG> And cthelper.... is a Creative thing.
<bjsnider> what about another cardbus sound card?
<DanaG> I don't have any others.  =þ
<DanaG> But the USB one doesn't do that, for example.
<DanaG> Oh, and if you had music playing, and then plugged in headphones...
<bjsnider> so what you're trying to say is...
<DanaG> BAM!
<bjsnider> that you're not entirely happy with the creative corporation.
<DanaG> IT BLASTED YOU with full volume for a split second, on both speakers and headphones.
<DanaG> Got hearing damage?  Thanks, Creative!
<DanaG> oh yeah, anyway, now I use Linux as my primary OS, anyway.
<DanaG> And my CPU is good enough that it's no big deal to run Windows apps with software audio.
<DanaG> through "universal ALChemy" -- can do software OpenAL with EAX.  Doesn't work in Wine, unfortunately.
<bjsnider> why did you switch to linux?
<DanaG> One big thing was the font rendering, in fact.
<DanaG> Even on my old (100DPI) laptop, I'd notice I could read the screen all day with little eyestrain in Linux... but after just 10 minutes in Windows, my eyes would be hurting.
<DanaG> The multi-device features of PulseAudio are another big one.
<DanaG> Oh, and don't forget compiz -- for things like magic-lamp and "scale".
<bjsnider> fonts in xp are absurdly bad
<bjsnider> vista is good though
<DanaG> I mean Vista, though.
<bjsnider> well vista has antialiased fonts on the desktop
<DanaG> My new laptop has a 147 DPI display; Linux tends to deal well with DPI scaling; Windows apps, not as well.
<DanaG> Depends on the application, of course.
<bjsnider> but i thought fonts were much better on linux even say 8 or 9 years ago
<bjsnider> xp made such a big meal out of changing font sizes and types, and still does
<DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system, kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work and then i get the capslock light switch blink... can anyone help me
<bjsnider> 8 years ago when kde was still good you could change every font size on the system with one checkbox
<DanaG> caps-lock blinking is a kernel panic.
<DanaG> I wish somebody would make a noise-cancelling thing for array microphones in Linux.
<DanaG> My array mic pics up my CPU fan and hard drive... and my typing.  The Windows audio drivers manage to remove those noises somehow.
<DOTSLASH> DanaG, what do i do
<DanaG> bjsnider:  oh yeah, another thing with Creative: they never did ever say "Our license expired"... they said "It's not supported in Vista".  That's what's so bad.  The blatant lie... it had worked perfectly fine the week before, before the beta drivers timebombed, and worked fine for Dell.  So "licensing" is irrelevant to that explanation.
<DanaG> dotslash: try editing the grub thingy to boot without "quiet splash", and with "text".
<DanaG> That'll give you boot messages, and prevent it from trying to start GDM.
<bjsnider> DanaG, they only lied because it was the easiest way to get what they wanted.
<DOTSLASH> menu.lst?
<DanaG> You can just hit 'e' right at the grub screen.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and same was true of 6.1 support... it worked in the beta.  "Not Supported."
<DanaG> 6.1 is a bit hackish, anyway -- not even Linux supports it.
<bjsnider> why do those horizontal red lines appear from time to time?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and apparently the expresscard xfxa card is really an hda-intel.
<virtuald> good night. fre 7 aug 2009 03.58.33 CEST
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I opened my cardbus audigy2 to see what it had in it; the answer: CA0109-01AG
<DanaG> er, maybe it's just "1AG", not "01AG".
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and desupporting cards while still selling them.... is also scummy.  You can't have your cake and eat it too: if you desupport it, then STOP SELLING IT!
<bjsnider> this is fast becoming DanaG's bash creative channel
<DanaG> anyway, I guess I am way off-topic there; /me pipes that topic to /dev/null
<DanaG> oh yeah, and my USB sound card works nicely enough.  biggest gripe: Turtle Beach thought it would be cool to have a bright yellow LED that BLINKS when the card is active.
<DanaG> So, I have to shove the thing in a corner.
<oldude67> sounds like you could hang a disco ball and have a party with it..lmao
<DanaG> nah, it's not cool enough for that.
<DanaG> Speaking of blinking... the default behavior of iwlagn cards in Linux is to blink on activity.  I had to google how to disable that, because it's godawful annoying.
<DanaG> And distracting.
<DanaG> It'd be easier if it were at least a module parameter.
<oldude67> paint them red and hang them by the window and people will think your running a ho house..lol
<DanaG> them?
<DanaG> what's "them"?
<oldude67> one on the wlan card and the one on the sound.
<DanaG> nope, I just stuck the sound card back behind my desk, and added an if-up.d file to disable blinking.
<oldude67> i leave the light on my monitor blinking when the screen goes blank so people think my computer is off and then they dont mess with it.
<DanaG> oh yeah, fun thing: I can play neverball with my laptop.  Not "on", but "with".
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> ... not that I actually like that game all that much.
<oldude67> ok well hope it gets better for ya im out for the night been a long day time to rest ...see ya.:D
<DanaG> Is there some app out there that can perform a specific command when it detects a joystick passing a certain point?
<DanaG> I want to make it so that if somebody picks up my laptop, it says "Put me down!".
<theron> Hey all. just upgraded to test Karmic on an ancient T40 notebook.
<theron> everything is working save Do and notify.
<theron> instead of the app there is just a rectangular plaid window.
<theron> no visual effects on.
<bjsnider> you don't have any opengl capability
<bjsnider> no compositing
<theron> it worked ok in previous versions.
<theron> without visual effect on.
<zaccour> ever since i upgraded to alpha devede fails to generate menus is there a fix for this?
<DanaG> ugh, I'm bored.
<bjsnider> theron, which graphics card?
<BluesKaj> zaccour, try reinstalling devede or install tovid for making dvd files in the cli
<bjsnider> DanaG, watch that movie "Face/Off 2: The Final Revenge of Castor"
<theron> bjsnider: radeon
<bjsnider> theron,  which one?
<bjsnider> theron, open up a console and run "lspci"
<theron> lspci | grep VGA
<theron> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<bjsnider> ok, so no more fglrx for that
<bjsnider> you'll be using only the xf86-video-ati driver from now on
<bjsnider> which uh.. i dunno what the state of that thing is
<bjsnider> try glxgears
<bjsnider>  try glxinfo
<theron> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/m7ce69ee9
<bjsnider> well, you've got 3d on that setup
<bjsnider> compiz should work and so should the other items you mentioned
<theron> compiz won't enable.
<bjsnider> i'm impressed
<theron> notify = plaid Gnome do = plaid
<bjsnider> i thought that driver much much worse than that
<theron> lol
<theron> I love this notebook, I don't need compiz, but I'd like to use Do again someday on this notebook.
<bjsnider> try running compiz --replace from the console to check the potential problem report
<theron> interesting.  that started compiz will post to pastebin.
<BluesKaj> theron, try fgl_glxgears
<theron> BluesKaj: not installed
<BluesKaj> you should get a spinning cube with rotating gears
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<theron> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/m14c69bba
<bjsnider> i think fglrx support for that old chip was removed
<ghindo> Does anybody know when gnome-zeitgeist will be available in the Karmic repos?
<bjsnider> i think you'd need xgl
<BluesKaj> bummer , I used to use it on my onboard ati x200, but no more spinning cubes with gears on them eith nvidia gt7600 ...there's one in compiz but it's lame
<BluesKaj> err 7600gt
<theron> bjsnider: any way to keep this enabled from boot?
<bjsnider> try installing xgl
<DanaG> xgl?  bah.
<DanaG> xgl is an old hack.
<DanaG> Obsolete.
<bjsnider> aiglx
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> hmm, if you were to save the fgl_glxgears binary somewhere, could you use it on a different opengl driver?
<SodaPhish> anyone know what killed screenlets in Karmic?  it was working before I updated this afternoon.
<SodaPhish> anyone else had issues with screenlets?
<SodaPhish> this gnome-panel crap is pissing me off.
<SodaPhish> anyone?
<SodaPhish> beuller?
<SodaPhish> beuller?
<xim_> my current trouble is with compiz
<SodaPhish> jfc, whats the point of 170 ppl idling in an IRC channel?
<xim_> it wont come on
<xim_> geh
<SodaPhish> xim_ oh.
<SodaPhish> maybe they're related?
<SodaPhish> I haven't checked to see if compiz is acting up or not.
<xim_> hmm maybe
<SodaPhish> whats the control panel called?
<SodaPhish> what's the compiz control panel called again?
<SodaPhish> (no menu)
<SodaPhish> it was on the screenlets
<xim_> im trying to turn it on with system>preferences>appearance>visual effects> * extras
<xim_> or theres also ccsm
<xim_> but im not sure if that turns it on or just changes its settings
<SodaPhish> wth, I have no visual effects
<SodaPhish> :-(
<xim_> did it sayt hey couldnt be enabled?
<SodaPhish> no, there wasn't even a menu option for it!
<SodaPhish> that's odd
<SodaPhish> hmmm... perhaps this is a lead in my problem.
<xim_> its a tab usually
<SodaPhish> yeah, when I clicked on "Display", it barfed about not being able to control my video card and asking if I wanted to launch the vendor's tool
 * SodaPhish has an nVidia chipset
<xim_> do you have the restricted drivers?
<SodaPhish> ja
<xim_> i just installed mine
<xim_> but ive been playing tons of 3d games and they work
<SodaPhish> yeah, I've been playing UrT and it works great
<SodaPhish> that's not the issue
<SodaPhish> just wondering if the whole compiz issue is some how related to my inability to run screenlets.
<xim_> yeah iono dawg
<SodaPhish> I know screenlets has an option to use a "widget" layer.
<xim_> actually i have a screenlet running right now
<SodaPhish> bstard!
<xim_> but it was preset in my settings in my home folder
<SodaPhish> well, I need to be able to run ANY of them.
<SodaPhish> right now, I got a big nothing
 * SodaPhish is sweating his nuts off 'cause the kids won't leave the air on in their room... omg
<SodaPhish> what ver of python you got?
<SodaPhish> 2.6 or 2.5?  both?
<xim_> im not sure, whatever came on karmic
<SodaPhish> huzah!
<SodaPhish> I got one to run...
<SodaPhish> 2.6 runs on karmic
<SodaPhish> err, ships with it.
<SodaPhish> huzah!
<SodaPhish> I just had to nuke the config for each of the screenlets
<SodaPhish> then it workd
<SodaPhish> yay
<xim_> hmm maybe i should nuke my compiz folder
<xim_> good idea
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/06/hitachi-one-ups-wd-with-industry-first-2tb-7200rpm-3-5-inch-hard
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> random for this channel..
<DanaG> meant to paste it elsewhere.
<SodaPhish> well, I wasn't extending that as a fix to you, but if you try it and it works, I'll take the credit.
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<xim_> man thats retarded
<xim_> new hd technology
<xim_> hds in the future will be totally impossible to retreive data from
<xim_> if they crash
<SodaPhish> hah
<SodaPhish> no they won't
<SodaPhish> glad to see that evolution in karmic doesn't suck total balls
<SodaPhish> it was so ungodly slow
<xim_> awsome im trying it
<xim_> it says it runs on sqlite
<xim_> which is probably why
<SodaPhish> well, whatever they did to improve speed, I'm glad
<SodaPhish> 'cause it was un-useable before
<SodaPhish> now, its screaming right along
<xim_> sqlite is awsome, i use it for applications
<SodaPhish> 'course, this new laptop might help that too...
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<SodaPhish> (dual-core 3.0ghz, 4gb ram, etc.)
<SodaPhish> this HP EliteBook 8530w worked right out of the box -- EVERYTHING, even the freakin' webcam worked!
 * DanaG has one of the same laptop.
<DanaG> Awesome piece of hardware.
<xim_> on linux?
<SodaPhish> its fairly stunning to me, 'cause I've had Linux on a number of laptops
<SodaPhish> and they've all been a bugger
<SodaPhish> yeah, running karmic on it right now
<DanaG> Just wish HP had offered the webcam when I bought mine.
<SodaPhish> DanaG: is it not the hotest little rig you've used?
<DanaG> Oh, and I wish I'd gotten on-site service.  =þ
<DanaG> But it's a badass piece of hardware.
<SodaPhish> I don't know wth I'll do with the webcam, but I've got it.
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<DanaG> Best I've ever used.
<SodaPhish> yeah, its pretty swank, love it.  only had it two days.
<DanaG> Even has an accelerometer, though the axes are reversed.
<SodaPhish> ?
<SodaPhish> a whodawhat?
<DanaG> A position sensor.
<SodaPhish> its like my Caddy -- every time I use it, I find something new on it.
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<DanaG> install the 'joystick' package and stick this in /etc/rc.local:
<DanaG> jscal -u 3,1,0,2,0 /dev/input/js0 2>/dev/null || true
<DanaG> Then you can play neverball with it.
<SodaPhish> ?
<SodaPhish> neverball?
<SodaPhish> wth is that?
<DanaG> It's a ball-on-tilting-table sort of game.
<SodaPhish> oh, sweet
<SodaPhish> that'd be cool if the display would rotate and fold-down like a tablet
<DanaG> Yeah, I wish I could combine this thing with the 2730p tablet.
<SodaPhish> hah!
<DanaG> What CPU and video card and LCD did you get?
<DanaG> I got P8600, ATI, and 1920x1200 -- and I had to customize to order to get that.
<SodaPhish> isn't 19x12 about the most glorious thing ever.
<DanaG> Yup. 147 DPI is purely wonderful.
<DanaG> Best fonts I've ever used anywhere -- gives a subjective feel sort of like paper.
<DanaG> Now, if only Xorg would handle keycodes > 255, I could use the fancy hotkeys.
<bjsnider> why did you buy a system with an Accelerated Graphical Interruptions card?
<DanaG> I wanted open drivers AND lower power usage.  And I like the ATI windows drivers better than the NV ones.
<DanaG> And fglrx works well enough for now.
<bjsnider> unbelievable
<bjsnider> do you expect a working radeon or radeonhd driver at some  point in the future?
<DanaG> Actually, it's getting closer all the time.
<DanaG> And fglrx is good enough for me for now.
<bjsnider> is it really?
<SeveredCross> Radeon works for me.
<SeveredCross> I get 3D acceleration and compiz and everything.
<DanaG> RV635 is my GPU.
<DanaG> Not full 3D yet.
<DanaG> But now at least, compiz can try to run on it -- it starts, but is dog-slow for now, but the weirder thing is that trying to rotate the cube crashes Xorg.
<DanaG> But each step is just one bit further.
<DanaG> http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/08/super-speed-a-brief-history-of-usb-30.ars
<DanaG> What color are the USB 3.0 ports shown in the bottom pic?  FOr me, they're a grungy orange.
<bjsnider> blue
<bjsnider> cyan
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> What version of Firefox are you using?
<bjsnider> 3.5
<DanaG> Odd.  I'm also on 3.5.
<SodaPhish> I wish I were on 3.5
<bjsnider> DanaG, perhpas your graphics driver, which according to you is "good enough" is responsible
<DanaG> I'll bet even VESA will do the same.
<DanaG> Oh, and the Windows version was broken until 3.5.2.
<DanaG> Yet, my 3.5.2 in Linux is still broken.
<bjsnider> if my system is not showing me the correct colour, this will be the first i have heard of it
<DanaG> Blue is the correct color, I believe.
<DanaG> what does about:config show for gfx.color_management.mode?  Mine shows '2'.
<bjsnider> 2
<bjsnider> try it in another browser
<bjsnider> try it in ff 3.0.xx
<DanaG> https://developer.mozilla.org/En/ICC_color_correction_in_Firefox
<DanaG> what the heck plant is that?  it's grungy pink on the inside and greenish-blue on the outside.
<bjsnider> it's a purple flower with green leaves
<DanaG> hmm, firefox 3.0.12 works just fine.
<DanaG> But 3.5.2 is broken.
<bjsnider> it's highly brokified?
<bjsnider> it's in an unworking state?
<DanaG> Yeah, and enabling color management in 3.0 breaks it just as badly.
<DanaG> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=75651
<DanaG> ah, it is fglrx, after all.  So be it, I'll disable color-management for now.
<bjsnider> DanaG, it's your Administrative Task Inhibitor driver?
<DanaG> what's with you and the odd de-acronym-ing?
<bjsnider> too much pain meds i guess
<DanaG> It also doesn't explain where firefox claims to be getting its color info.
<bjsnider> how you folks put up with this ati/intel garbage is beyond me
<DanaG> Longer battery life is one thing I get.  4 hours.
<DanaG> ooh, xcalib -i -alter
<DanaG> sweet.  inverted.
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. i seriously messed up my system and need some help. it happened with ubuntu+1, but could as well have happened under jaunty. i deleted all config files from /etc (dont ask...). i managed to restore them from backup in a live session. the system boots but doesnt let me login, it doesn recognise my username somehow. any ideas?
<MT-> hey guys - can you release a fairly stable beta tomorrow?
<MT-> I'd kinda like this nagging bug to go away - kernel panic every shutdown if I forget to kill the wireless switch
<MT-> diverse_izzue: probably permissions
<diverse_izzue> MT-: what should /etc/passwd have as permissions?
<MT-> diverse_izzue: http://pastie.org/575103
<MT-> diverse_izzue: you're likely best reinstalling if you didn't retain permission correctly - it's touchy
<diverse_izzue> MT-: my backups don't seem to have the shadow file... the backup was on an ext3 volume, so i'd hope permission are retained?
<MT-> diverse_izzue: where you save them isn't the big factor - it's how you make the backup
<diverse_izzue> MT-: rsync over rsnapshot
<MT-> rsync -?
<MT-> you need rsync -a at a minimun
<diverse_izzue> i don't know what exactly rsnapshot does...
<MT-> ya.. do a complete reinstall
<MT-> next time use rsync to make the backups - or at least investigate you what you're using works
<diverse_izzue> MT-: haven't entirely given up... i checked my backup disk, the permissions look good. it's upon copying the files over that stuff goes wrong. how do i retain the permissions in a cp command?
<MT-> don't is cp
<MT-> rsync -a
<diverse_izzue> MT-: thanks, did that, looks promising. you're my hero of the day
<xim_> i thought someone told me karmic came with the fish tank in compiz
<MT-> xim_: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<xim_> yeah i got the cube and cylender and all that, but there's no atlantis plugin inlcuded
<MT-> did you search for it?
<MT-> I'm not using compiz in any way - so that's as far as I can help
<MT-> not using karmic either actually
<xim_> its not in synaptic, i previously had to manually install it on gutsy but thats what im saying, someone told me it was preincluded
<MT-> oh
<MT-> i hope not..
<MT-> what was the package name?
<xim_> atlantis and altantis 2 are the two fish tang plugins for compiz
<MT-> !info atlantis
<ubottu> Package atlantis does not exist in karmic
<MT-> !info atlantis gutsy
<ubottu> 'gutsy' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<richardcavell> Are you suggesting gutsy is the name of 10.04?
<richardcavell> Gutsy Gibbon?
<MT-> richardcavell: no, just searching for the package he mentioned - he said it existed in gutsy as that package name
<richardcavell> so what is gutsy?
<kklimonda> old ubuntu release
<MT-> umm...
<MT-> richardcavell: how long have you used ubuntu?
<richardcavell> MT-: Only 8 months
<MT-> richardcavell: ubuntu 7.10
<MT-> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MT-> !hoary | when I started using Ubuntu
<ubottu> when I started using Ubuntu: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<richardcavell> Well I'm just battling with Karmic at the moment.  I have an Intel integrated chipset so I need the better driver
<richardcavell> s
<richardcavell> I hope that 10.04 is a good distro.  I'll probably upgrade to that and then leave my computer on 10.04 for the LTS support
<oldude67> i thought the next lts was coming out on 9.10? is it 10.04?
<richardcavell> oldude67: 10.04 is the next LTS
<oldude67> ugh i should really right this crap down..lol
<richardcavell> People who are still using 8.04 say that it has great stability
<Grantbow> LTS are every two years, last was 8.04
<MT-> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Grantbow> MT-: ty
<gaelfx> I'm using the Karmic Kubuntu version for netbooks and i can't get my wireless to connect ever, though it appears to be trying very hard to do so, would someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<Grantbow> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gaelfx> well, the reason I'm asking here is that it worked without a problem on the regular Ubuntu version, and since my card is Atheros, the driver is built-in the kernel, so I can't understand why it won't work just as well on the Kubuntu version
<creative1412> guys any one knows if they packged kde 4.3
<kklimonda> creative1412: yes
<creative1412> gr8 iam upgrading :D
<kklimonda> creative1412: probably not everything but most of packages should be ready
<oldude67> ok , has anyone gotten the network manager to work again or is it still unusable?
<kklimonda> oldude67: works fine for me
<oldude67> kklimonda, are you using gnome or kde? im on kde and its not working yet.
<kklimonda> gnome
<creative1412> iam using gnome too
<oldude67> mine still keeps telling me that i need to keep using kde4 until it is fixed.
<creative1412> but i had tried the new kde on opensuse in a frinds laptop it's smother and more stable
<creative1412> but i didn't find any thing new expect the NEW translations
<oldude67> i have kde,gnome and xfce loaded i just use kde the most.
<oldude67> i wonder is there a kubunut+1?
<oldude67> ill have to look..lol
<oldude67> nope sent me right back here..lol
<gaelfx> I'm finding it impossible to connect to my wireless in the Kubuntu netbook version
<gaelfx> the weird thing is that there don't even seem to be any kind of messages in the log about it, it doesn't even seem to try to connect except graphically
<oldude67> i dont know much about wireless mine is all hard wired.
<genady12lap> hey
<genady12lap> how do I return the default gdm.conf?
<genady12lap> where should it be?
<oldude67> gaelfx, what does iwconfig say?
<oldude67> anything weird?
<gaelfx> not that I've noticed, but maybe I missed something, hang on i'll pastebin
<oldude67> maybe someone can look at it and tell you.
<oldude67> and or dmesg
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d11f0dd03
<oldude67> like i said im no help with wireless..but someone else might be able to see something.
<genady12lap> can some one help me?
<gaelfx> dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/d4901a740
<oldude67> genady12lap, have you done locate gdm.conf?
<genady12lap> yes
<genady12lap> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf
<genady12lap> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.dpkg-bak
<haanuj> can anyone me
<gaelfx> well, maybe you can help me figure out how to get Grub to update so that I can get back into my Windows partition
<haanuj> i have a problem
<genady12lap> oldude67, I don't have default config faile
<oldude67> sudo update-grub
<genady12lap> s/faile/file
<gaelfx> that was the most helpful thing anyone has done for me today, thanks you sir
<gaelfx> (or madam)
<oldude67> np
<oldude67> and dude is ok..no sir
<oldude67> and what was you doing to lose gdm?
<oldude67> sorry genady12lap what was you doing to lose gdm?
<haanuj> E: samba-common: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<haanuj> E: samba-common-bin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: nautilus-share: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: smbclient: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<haanuj> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<genady12lap> moving from xubuntu to ubuntu and then to 9.10
<gaelfx> !paste | haanuj
<ubottu> haanuj: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kklimonda> haanuj: it should trigger apport
<oldude67> genady12lap, have you tried to do dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<genady12lap> I see the gdm looks bad but I am not sure if it is because it's rewritten or because the conf file
<genady12lap> yes
<oldude67> i have switched to kdm cause of the look of gdm and not had time to mess with it.
<oldude67> i know there was an issue about it for a while but dont know if it has been fixed or not.
<genady12lap> oh
<haanuj> can somebody help.. http://dpaste.de/BVSC/
<genady12lap> ok
<xim_> anyone been able to use netbeans in karmic?
<haanuj> kklimond : http://dpaste.de/BVSC/
<oldude67> haanuj, how did you try installing samba?
<oldude67> haanuj, i installed using sudo apt-get install samba4 and had no issues
<haanuj> oldude67 : whenever i install anything this error occurs
<oldude67> probably cause there internet keeps kicking on and off.
<diverse_izzue> hey everyone. i had a little accident and had to restore settings files in /etc/ from a backup. that worked fine, except now my software-properties-gtk thinks it's on jaunty instead of karmic, because the backup was from before the upgrade. which file do i need to change?
<genady12lap> someone knows whats the status of gdm? it looks ugly
<diverse_izzue> answer to self: it's /etc/lsb-release that needs to be adjusted
<Laibsch> hggdh: pong
<Laibsch> sorry for the delay
<torkiano> hello all, With today karmic updates , nautilus get the 100% of the CPU,  anymore else?
<genady12> hey
<genady12> gdm not working good?
<gnomefreak> genady12: not working good means nothing. can you please explain in a little bit more detail on what you mean?
<genady12> looks ugly
<genady12> no splash
<genady12> I cant reboot from inside gnome, I need to logout and then reboot
<gnomefreak> genady12: looks ugly?  splash: try setting one up.  cant reboot using system>shutdown?
<genady12> how to set splash?
<genady12> gnomefreak, in 9.04 I could click on my name in the right corner and click reboot
<gnomefreak> genady12: can you reboot using system>reboot? it is known and atm expected for your name to not let you log out
<gnomefreak> genady12: i dont recall on the splash but if you give me an hour or so til im done with meail i will look unless someone else can tell you first
<genady12> I can reboot from system
<genady12> ok if you say its known problem
<genady12> I have problem to see tty console when booting with vga=791
<gnomefreak> genady12: its not a problem its expected behavour
<genady12> why?
<slacker_nl> if you don't hear from me within 10 minutes my karmic upgrade went beserk (just upgraded jaunty to karmic)
<genady12> gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> genady12: because FUSA was allowing you to shutdown/reboot from the (name) the name was FUSA it no longer is at this time
<genady12> oh
<genady12> gnomefreak, what about problem to see tty console when booting with vga=791
<gnomefreak> genady12: not sure about that one
<genady12> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> genady12: np
<slacker_nl> k, had some errors when starting up kde, but all seems ok
<genady12> gnomefreak, looks like it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released]
<genady12> or maybe not
<gnomefreak> not sure
<hggdh> Laibsch, have you tried running the shell script by hand (to see what happens)?
<Laibsch> hggdh: I can later source ". ~/.bashrc" without problems once I'm inside X
<Laibsch> I also don't have any problems with a fresh account
<Laibsch> Must be something to do with the user config
<Laibsch> Unfortunately, I don't really know what
<Laibsch> I'm thinking there may be some unbalanced paranthesis somewhere
<Laibsch> But the config files I looked at so far seem to be OK
<hggdh> darn
<kayess> Got an hp laserjet 1000 and I have managed to get it as far as where karmic sees it and prints, but all the pages come out blank
<penguin42> that's a bit of a limitation
<kayess> :)
<penguin42> have you had it working on anything else or is this the first thing you set it up on?
<kayess> I got it working on Jaunty by downloading hplip from the hplip site
<kayess> I upgraded the jaunty machine to karmic, but now all hplip stuff is totally broken
<penguin42> ok, so it's a known good
<kayess> This is on another machine with a fresh install of karmic
<kayess> Yeah
<penguin42> have you done an update to day? There was an hplip update
<penguin42> to 3.9.8-0ubuntu1
<kayess> Yes, I saw that and yeah I did do the update
<penguin42> why can printers never play nice?
<kayess> Just looking at this page again: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_1000.html
<kayess> I wonder if the "no" under installer means that the packaged version of hplip won't work
<penguin42> oh that's odd - why did it go backwards?
<kayess> The support was certainly broken under jaunty which is marked with yes
<kayess> suse 11.2 has the same regression
<drs305> I have the 1000 and in Karmic it's been a bit of an adventure.
<kayess> Did you get it working?
<drs305> I eventually got it to work with CUPS-HP and independently with foomatic, but in both it wasn't a smooth process.
<drs305> Lots of 'printed' docs that never really printed.
<kayess> I'm getting blank pages -- that one you saw?
<drs305> Someone posted yesterday on the Ubuntu forums about it - was that you?
<kayess> No
<drs305> kayess: You are using the HP-1000 and karmic?
<kayess> Yeah
<drs305> Are you familiar with accessing CUPS through your internet  browser?
<kayess> No, but I think I've seen the URLs a couple of times
<drs305> Try typing this as an address and see if CUPS comes up:  http://localhost:631/
<kayess> It does
<drs305> Ok, let's continue off this channel. I've sent you a message.
<mits> hi... does anyone know if fglrx works in karmic? ...or if there's a patch to make it work?
<wiehan> Please Admins, or people in the loop, Please, tell me that in the 100 papercuts bug fixes - that the problem with loading STANDARD gnome icon sets from a website like gnomelook.org there will be no more the problem that the small resolution folder icon, especially the icons for the folders in panel --> places, will show the ugly standard gnome grey folder icon!?
<danbhfive> wiehan: do you have the bug report number?
<wiehan> No.
<danbhfive> did you see it listed in the 100 paper cuts list?
<wiehan> danbhfive: I am not a expert super bug-filing user - I am a normal linux user/fanboy and I cannot believe that in the last 4 releases that I have used ubuntu that it still hasn't been fixed - surely you guys have all come across it. It is a normal in-your-face-bug which hits every new user that wants to customize their ubuntu theme a little bit. It is aweful and surely what I would imagine to be a papercut. And I am sure for a developer that is a small l
<wiehan> Test it yourself, download ANY theme from gnomelook.org and click on places in the panel. It won't show your shiny new theme for the folder icons, it shows that pathetic and ugly default gnome grey folder icon.
<danbhfive> wiehan: ah, I c.  Well, I'm no expert either, but it doesn't sound like a paper cut.  It sounds like a regular bug
<wiehan> Well IT SHOULD BE FIXED
<penguin42> wiehan: It sounds like it should - but there are zillions of bugs that should be fixed!
<penguin42> (or 59921 according to launchpad)
<wiehan> Make it 101 papercuts and fix this one. It is my biggest pet-peeve for ubuntu. I hate it.
<penguin42> wiehan: So, file a bug!
<wiehan> I don't know how.
<penguin42> wiehan: OK, I'll happily talk you through it
<hggdh> wiehan, did you at least opened a bug for that?
<hggdh> oh. Just read the response...
<wiehan> I really don't know how - and accoriding to penguin42 it is filed as bug 59921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59921 in amarok "Amarok First-run Wizard Fails to Change Library Path" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59921
<hggdh> wiehan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<penguin42> woah, not me - I never said that....
<wiehan> (16:01:45) penguin42: (or 59921 according to launchpad)
<penguin42> wiehan: Sorry! That was the total number of bugs not the bug number!
<danbhfive> penguin42: yeah, I was trying to figure out what you said too  :)
<penguin42> wiehan: So, follow that ReportingBugs link that hggdh gave
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Pici> <.<
<penguin42> wiehan: If it asks for the package I think I'd choose gnome-control-centre that's the thing with 'Appearance Preferences' with the install button
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<hggdh> perhaps we should try to open bug 500000 stating that bug 100000 should not be set invalid
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<penguin42> hggdh: Now you're confusing the bot
<hggdh> indeed. Begging pardon
<danbhfive> wiehan: it might be that places doesn't use theme icons, but uses nautilus icons
<wiehan> danbhfive: I don't know, but default ubuntu themes changes those icons, any other GNOME icon themes can't change ubuntu's places' folder icons (or any other small resolution folder icon). Actually less than 10% of icon themes that I have tried managed to change ubuntu's small folder icons
<danbhfive> wiehan: is this a gtk2 theme?
<wiehan> All themes, gtk2, metacity, anything
<iddo> is there a simple way to install gnome3 ?
<wiehan> danbhfive: just try it yourself, download a nice icon theme from gnomelook.org it will work and change 95% of your system's icons, but not the small folder icons - it really looks crappy!
<penguin42> wiehan: Ah - is it just the small folder icons that are broken?
<danbhfive> wiehan: yeah, Im working on it.  Ive never tried before
<wiehan> penguin42: yes, it looks really bad.
<penguin42> wiehan: Ah OK, that's a bit more specific than the whole theme thing loading not working - in that case it probably isn't the control-centre
<danbhfive> wiehan: well, I tried one, and it seems to work.  Though, the theme Im trying is terrible.  Can you link me to a theme that doesn't work?
<danbhfive> wiehan: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wii-Black?content=45829
<wiehan> danbhfive: then you are lucky. more than 90% of mine (since ubuntu 7.10) does this. I don't know if this might be resolution dependent, but I always run at 1280x1024
<danbhfive> yes, but help me be unlucky
<wiehan> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<wiehan> currently I am using the black-white 2 gloss
<danbhfive> wiehan: well, Im only running jaunty, not karmic.  And its working for me
<wiehan> How?
<danbhfive> well, its turning all my icons to grey icons
<wiehan> the ugly default gnome greyish folder icon colour?
<danbhfive> wiehan: well, Its hard for me to answer your question.  Im not really a fan of the icon set, and its theme seems to be greyish
<wiehan> I realize, I made a mistake when explaining - it isn't gtk2 or metacity related. It's only only for icon sets
<danbhfive> but it seems to be applying the icon set, as far as I can tell
<wiehan> ironically, the wii-black link you gave me - it must've happened to them as well, look at the left hand side of the screenshot, the small folder icons - that is the ugly default gnome icons. The link you gave me was anyways to a gtk2 theme, not an icon theme. At least you know how mine looks.
<danbhfive> OOOHHH, I know what you are talking about
<wiehan> well, it didn't happen to them - they are actually just using that ugly icon theme together with that nice gtk theme
<danbhfive> I've been looking at the Places menu!
<wiehan> My icons change to any theme I set it to, except those little bloody folders, it looks half-finished.
<danbhfive> hmm, nope, its still working there for me
<wiehan> well, this has been happening to me since 7.10??
<wiehan> Different machines.
<danbhfive> wiehan: maybe try creating a new user account, and see if it works there
<penguin42> ah, different machines
<wiehan> always 64 bit and always on high-ish resolutions
<danbhfive> wiehan: ah, Im on 32bit
<penguin42> wiehan: What apps can you trigger it on - can you trigger it on something simple - e.g. gnome-text-editor ?
<wiehan> I wish I could send you a screenshot, but for some reason when I click on Places on the top panel and press PrtScrn, nothing happens
<wiehan> For some reason, now it is showing mostly* everything correctly, except ON THE PANEL MENU FOR PLACES
<penguin42> wacky
<wiehan> indeed.
<wiehan> Anyways, I really need to study now.
<wiehan> Guess, I'm just wasting my breath since this seems isolated to me!?
<penguin42> wiehan: I think the suggestion of trying a new user was worth a go
<wiehan> maybe.
<wiehan> anyways, thanks for listening. Will file a bug later. need to go
<danbhfive> wiehan: well, you should check with a fresh user account.  If you have been upgrading for several releases, it could be an upgrade bug.  Those are best fixed with clean installs unfortunately.
<danbhfive> wiehan: take care
<wiehan> danbhfive: I always clean install
<wiehan> danbhfive: thanks you too
<penguin42> gnome looks in lots of places for icons and I was thinking maybe you have an old one stuck somehwhere - but if you always reinstall that's unlikely
<slacker_nl> meh
<slacker_nl> can't alt-tab anymore
<billybigrigger> saweet
<billybigrigger> :) new gdm update
<billybigrigger>   * debian/patches/09_gdmsetup.patch:
<billybigrigger>     - Provide a setup tool for basic configuration (LP: #395299)
<billybigrigger> some peeps will be happy about that one
<penguin42> ah that has been needed
<loonyphoenix> my flash-plugin-installer has been stuck as half-installed, half-removed. can somebody help me get it fully into either of those states?
<loonyphoenix> does nobody know how to purge a half-uninstalled flashplugin from my system?
<penguin42> dpkg -r ?
<loonyphoenix> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/249287/
<penguin42> hmm I could swear I saw something like that other day
<loonyphoenix> Is there a way to force dpkg to ignore warnings and reinstall the damn thing?
<penguin42> loonyphoenix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/371890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371890 in adobe-flashplugin "package adobe-flashplugin 10.0.22.87-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<loonyphoenix> thanks
<natewiebe131> anyone have the new gdm (2.27.4-0ubuntu8) yet?
<penguin42> no, mine is still ubuntu6
<natewiebe131> same.. they released a new config tool..
<natewiebe131> how long does it normally take to get in the repos?
<natewiebe131> just got an email from ken vandine and it is supposed to be in the repos today
<kklimonda> huh, NM was updated to 0.8 but nm-applet is still 0.7.1..
<oldude67> can you edit grub to make the intel video work with the recovery kernel or is it like a no win suggestion?
<penguin42> all the kernels in grub are normally just older versions of the same thing - what are you seeing?
<JeremyBicha> oldude67: you could add xforcevesa to the end of the kernel line
<oldude67> JeremyBicha, thanks im looking into it on google..
<oldude67> ok next question which grub file should be the one that you edit i have been told 3 different things now on grub2.
<oldude67> ?
<bjsnider> isn't it /etc/grub.conf?
 * penguin42 is going to have to try out Grub2
<oldude67> bjsnider, isnt that one i dont even have anything in that dir.
<bjsnider> you certainly do have an /etc
<bjsnider> and it's full of good stuff
<oldude67> well i do have a etc, just no /etc/grub.conf
<bjsnider> grub2.conf?
<oldude67> hmm maybe let me look
<oldude67> nope nothing there either....have to google grub2 and find out.
<bjsnider> /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<bjsnider> oh, it says do not edit this file
<bjsnider> there's /etc/default/grub for some settings
<bjsnider> /etc/grub.d
<DanaG> grr, stupid gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> Seems to permanently think I'm idle.
<DanaG> If I have "dim on idle" unset, it dims.  Then even if I brighten it.... it immediately dims again.
<JeremyBicha> oldude67: what exactly is your problem though?
<DanaG> ugh, touchpad has suddenly become all jumpy and stuttery.
<DanaG> It's like it's disregarding my movements.
<Pricey> wet fingers?
<DanaG> Nope.
<oldude67> video jumps in recovery mode use to do that in normal boot up till i edited the grub but i edited the /boot/default/grub and was told that was a nono.:(
<DanaG> It's a new issue after a recent synaptics update, I think.
<JeremyBicha> why are you using recovery mode?
<oldude67> im not now, but cant even if i wanted to, cant read the screen.
<oldude67> was going to be one of those just in case things.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/405943
<oldude67> no big deal that is why i make back ups and have cd on desk..lol..worse comes to worse :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,Triaged]
<maxb> Something in karmic has apparently reprogrammed my numeric keypad to act as a mouse. What might that be?
<penguin42> maxb: The facility has always been there - normally off though
<maxb> Ctrl+Shift+Numlock apparently
<maxb> I find it hard to believe that I could have hit that combo by accident
<penguin42> just shift+numlock here
<maxb> ah, right
<maxb> well, still quite a stretch to do accidentally. oh well
<penguin42> maxb: Try going to system->preferences->Keyboard and go to mouse keys - there's a tick there for pointer can be controlled using the keypad
<maxb> It's off now, though shift+numlock flips it. I'll have to see if it persists after a reboot
<DanaG> Ugh, damn synaptics.
<DanaG> "Ignore too-fast movements" -- nice feature there!
<scunizi> Just a general question for those that like to play on the edge.. If I upgrade hplip by using an ubuntu .deb from the latest version on an earlier version will I also have to upgrade cups? and will just hplip cause any issues by itself?
<TheInfinity> scizzo-: look at dependencies of hplib @ packages.ubuntu.com
<scunizi> TheInfinity: Looks like python-support >=0.7.1 (Hardy has 7.5) and python (no mention of a version).. so looks like I'm good to go?
<TheInfinity> scunizi: try it. but often such actions are a free ride into dependency hell
<TheInfinity> scunizi: so on your own risk :)
<scunizi> TheInfinity: should I uninstall the current version before installing the newer? or will it detect and just overwrite?
<penguin42> just checking, what printer do you have?
<scunizi> hp cp1518NI
<penguin42> ok, just someone here with a different model having problems
<scunizi> it's working.. sort of .. with another driver in the earlier hplip package
<penguin42> scunizi: If you are just after the last hplip why don't you just get HPs latest drop off their site?
<scunizi> penguin42: their site points to hplip's site for a direct download of the latest hplip.. there is no ppd for a direct download
<DanaG> grr, damn gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> It dims my screen exactly 10 minutes after I log in, even while I'm active.
<penguin42> DanaG: Interesting
<DanaG> And if I have "dim on idle" checked, it dims... ALWAYS.
<DanaG> Apparently it thinks I'm a slacker.
<DanaG> =þ
<penguin42> DanaG: Bug 4101441 possibly ?
<DanaG> It seems to ignore my mouse and keyboard activity, entirely.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 4101441 could not be found
<penguin42> sorry, bug 401441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401441 in gnome-screensaver "Screenblanks while in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401441
<DanaG> yeah, probably the same.
 * penguin42 wishes someone would confirm it; it seems lots of people have it
<hggdh> penguin42, you can confirm it yourself
<penguin42> hggdh: It never seems quite right to do that
<hggdh> it is correct: you yourself experienced it... just be sure to add a comment stating you are doing so (instead of blankly -- heh -- changing the status)
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> YOU opened it :-(
<penguin42> exactly
<hggdh> so, yes, it is not correct
<hggdh> but I will do it. I also have it
<penguin42> I find DanaG's observation that it happens exactly 10mins after login interesting
<DanaG> I didn't specifically time it, however.
<natewiebe13> has anyone else tried the new gdmsetup?
<DanaG> Or maybe it was 5 minutes.
<natewiebe13> from gdm 2.27.4-0ubuntu9
<DanaG> bash: gdmsetup: command not found
<DanaG> Version: 2.27.4-0ubuntu6
<natewiebe13> DanaG: do you have gdm version 2.27.4-0ubuntu9?
<natewiebe13> okay
<DanaG> where's ubuntu9 coming from?
<natewiebe13> they added it in 2.27.4-0ubuntu7
<natewiebe13> from launchpad
<natewiebe13> there is a build.. but gdmsetup is very disappointing for me
<natewiebe13> the only option it gives you is the ability to do autologin or not to do it
 * penguin42 isn't sure this thing about running it as it's own session has been fully thought through
<billybigrigger> natewiebe13, yeah its a basic config
<penguin42> it's probably the right thing though I guess, but I suspect some of the other config tools need tweaking for it
<DanaG> It doesn't even let you do the wallpaper or theme stuff.
<natewiebe13> billybigrigger: do you know if they are making a tool to edit the appearance? (colors, theme, background, etc.)
<billybigrigger> i imagine they would be
<natewiebe13> (icons)
<natewiebe13> hope so
<DanaG> All they really need to do is to fire up gconfd as gdm user, and then open the gnome-appearance-properties as the gdm user.
<hggdh> penguin42, done
<penguin42> hggdh: Thanks
<natewiebe13> billybigrigger: do you know if you can edit the theme for gdm at all? (conf text file perhaps?)
<DanaG> yeah, you can.  drop back to login screen, then switch to a tty and do this:
<DanaG> DISPLAY=:0 sudo -u gdm xterm
<DanaG> then you can run gnome-appearance-properties as the gdm user, from the xterm.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and after you run the xterm, switch back to the login screen, of course.
<natewiebe13> nice
<billybigrigger> anyone getting really slow usb disk speeds?
<billybigrigger> copying a 4.4GB .mkv to my usb stick at 600k/sec!??!!?!
<billybigrigger> through nautilus
<Eruaran> good grief
<natewiebe13> DanaG: alright.. thanks. it worked great, now they just need to make a tool to edit those options inside of a gnome session
<Eruaran> The morally bankrupt corruption and stupidity of the US patent system never ceases to boggle my mind
<Eruaran> oh sorry
<Eruaran> wrong channel
<DanaG> really silly patent idea: patent the act of making a patent.
<DanaG> =þ
<Eruaran> was referring to this:
<Eruaran> On Tuesday, Microsoft was granted US Patent No. 7,571,169 for its ‘invention’ of the Word-processing document stored in a single XML file that may be manipulated by applications that understand XML
<natewiebe13> DanaG: also, inside of the gdm (ive had this problem for a long while now) when i login, i get black showing up behind the login window (know what i mean)?
<DanaG> yeah, that's a different issue.
<natewiebe13> do you know why?
<mac_v> has anyone noticed that thunderbird freezes after the latest sound updates?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: is it nvidia or the gdm? or something entirely different?
<DanaG> Happens on ATI, too.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/405392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405392 in gtk+2.0 "background not redrawn when GDM main window changes size" [Low,Triaged]
<natewiebe13> thanks
<DanaG> grr, stupid minicom.
<DanaG> Lists files alternating with blank lines... and yet, lets you choose either a file or a blank line.
<DanaG> So, you end up choosing the wrong file... because each filename actually has another file listed invisibly in the blank line.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minicom
<natewiebe13> ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<natewiebe13> what are you using it for?
<DanaG> An embedded device.
<DanaG> Serial console.
<DanaG> ctrl-a, S  gives the "send file" thingy, but the file-chooser is broken.
<natewiebe13> that sucks
<natewiebe13> DanaG: shouldnt gnome-settings-daemon always be running?
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> the gdm gconf server only runs while gdm user is active.
<DanaG> a.k.a. it's on the login screen.
<natewiebe13> is there a way to make the gdm gconf run while the gdm user is not active?
<natewiebe13> if so, it would be easy to make a script to bring up gnome-appearance-properties for the gdm user
<billybigrigger> anyone use rsync alot?
<billybigrigger> is there anyway to see file copy progress while its copying?
<penguin42> billybigrigger: I have in the past
<penguin42> I thought -v shows it?
<billybigrigger> nope
<penguin42> billybigrigger: OK, I don't think there is one for individual files, but you might be able to tell on a recent kernel
<penguin42> billybigrigger: do a ps and find your rsync process, then look in /proc/whateverpid/fd with ls -l  and find the fd with the file, then cat /proc/whateverpid/fdinfo/number where number is the fd of the file - if you are lucky pos will be the offset with in the file
<billybigrigger> -h --progress
<billybigrigger> :)
<penguin42> bah
<natewiebe13> is there a way to make the gdm gconf run while the gdm user is not active? anyone?
<penguin42> that's not as much fun is it?
<hggdh> natewiebe13, no
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> hold on
<billybigrigger> bah something isn't right with usb disks
<billybigrigger> im getting 500k/sec
<billybigrigger> 36.24M   0%  456.88kB/s    2:50:00
<penguin42> is that read or write?
<billybigrigger> it has never taken me 2hours and 50mins to copy 4gig to this usb stick
<penguin42> billybigrigger: A lot of usb sticks really suck at writing, I've not figured out whether it's the stick or the way the filesystems are created
<billybigrigger> no this stick is fine
<billybigrigger> i can get 50Mb/sec on it
<penguin42> billybigrigger: What's the model?
<natewiebe13> 50Mb/sec write?
<billybigrigger> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive
<billybigrigger> yeah
<penguin42> That's suspiciously high for a flash disc
<natewiebe13> i get 25 write
<natewiebe13> same
<billybigrigger> 71.37M   1%  207.11kB/s    6:12:12
<hggdh> natewiebe13, yes: (1) click on your userId on the top right, select "switch user". This will open a new GDM login screen (probably on TTY8);
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> it's not the drive
<penguin42> billybigrigger: It would be interesting to know what you get off a raw dd to the disc
<natewiebe13> hggdh: thanks, im trying to see if its possible to make a temporary workaround where you could open up the appearance properties from an active user
<hggdh> natewiebe13, (2) go back to the primary X session (probably on TTY7), and type in, in a terminal: 'DISPLAY=:1 sudo -u gdm xterm;
<natewiebe13> ive already configured mine
<hggdh> (3) go back to TTY8, and you will have a xterm opened there. Go from there.
<hggdh> natewiebe13, this is done from a logged in user
<natewiebe13> it'd be nice to make a script though
<hggdh> difficult
<slacker_nl> anyone here running kde?
<oldude67> slacker_nl, yeah.
<slacker_nl> oldude67: can you logout/reboot/shutdown from within KDE?
<oldude67> slacker_nl, if i use kdm, not gdm, it only gives me logout.
<slacker_nl> i somehow cannot, when i start reboot/shutdown commands from terminal my laptop does it, and at next kde sessions i get some ksudo error..
<slacker_nl> k
<slacker_nl> i use kdm
<slacker_nl> k, will create a bug report then for kubuntu-desktop package, not sure if it is kdm or kde itself
<natewiebe13> anyone have a creative xfi soundcard?
<natewiebe13> nobody has creative xfi sound?
<slacker_nl> not me
<oldude67> slacker_nl, oh from terminal i have no problems with restart or shutdown .
<natewiebe13> no wonder creative is slow with putting out linux drivers
 * penguin42 has intel sound
<slacker_nl> oldude67: no, from terminal is does work
<slacker_nl> s/is/it/
<oldude67> oh ok.
<slacker_nl> natewiebe13: but maybe you'll get more response in #ubuntu
<natewiebe13> its to do with karmic and the new pulseaudio
<oldude67> actually i dont have problems with it as long as i run kdm like i said..its only when running gdm.
<natewiebe13> i have xfi on my jaunty box, and im wondering how the surround option works with it if i upgrade that one to karmic
<oldude67> natewiebe13, i fixed that problem as i have uninstalled pulse.
<slacker_nl> natewiebe13: k
<natewiebe13> there was an update for it today
<oldude67> ya and it put a bunch of static into my surround sound.
<natewiebe13> oldude67: it allows you to control your surround
<natewiebe13> turn down pcm
<oldude67> i did
<natewiebe13> still?
<natewiebe13> wow
<oldude67> also turned the surround down on system itself.
<natewiebe13> mine is working perfectly
 * penguin42 finally nailed pulse into being OK by noticing during an upgrade it hadn't added my user to the realtime group for itself
<slacker_nl> oldude67: i just see i have a kdm update, see if that helps
<natewiebe13> im running cmi 8738 in karmic and its working great
<natewiebe13> oldude67: pulse was messed last week because my keyboard was conrolling master volume, and the mixer applet was controlling pcm
<natewiebe13> try the new update and see if that helps
<loonyphoenix> can't find my login screen properties. how's the thing called? I think it's missing for some reason...
<loonyphoenix> Also, my terminal starts in a different directory than home. How do I rectify that?
<billybigrigger> loonyphoenix, im pretty sure that's a known bug
<billybigrigger> loonyphoenix, the terminal starting in a non-home directory
<loonyphoenix> no, I think I did something:)
<loonyphoenix> not sure what...
<loonyphoenix> also, what about the login screen? how's the program called?
<penguin42> loonyphoenix: The login screen prefs is just in the middle of being changed
<loonyphoenix> oh, right.
<loonyphoenix> okay then.
<loonyphoenix> as long as it's not just me
<penguin42> now your terminal; it normally starts in the directory which you started X I think; or failing that if you open another tab it uses the same dir as the other tab
<natewiebe13> i have gdmsetup for karmic already
<natewiebe13> loonyphoenix: what are you trying to change with the gdm?
<billybigrigger> bug 362880
<loonyphoenix> I want to turn off autologin, but that can wait)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362880 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal opens tabs with wrong working directory when using man" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362880
<loonyphoenix> Oh! Thanks. It really wasn't me.
<penguin42> ouch; I'm not sure how they can make a generic fix for that
<loonyphoenix> Oh, but that's not exactly my bug. That thing talks about opening a new tab, whereas I simply start gnome-terminal, e.g. from alt-f2, and it opens in ~/gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/src
<penguin42> hmm for me that just worked
<loonyphoenix> So i think it really was something I did)
<penguin42> but I don't have gnome-shell
 * penguin42 polishes his crystal ball
<penguin42> loonyphoenix: I reckon you are running some part of gnome-shell from that directory and it's actually done some of whatever happens when you do alt-f2 ?
<loonyphoenix> no, I think i turned it off... but maybe. I guess I'll restart the machine, some update's asking for it anyway, and see if everything's not back to normal
<DanaG> handy thing: rtkit
<DanaG> !info rtkit
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 188 kB
<natewiebe13> loonyphoenix: are you running i386?
<natewiebe13> or amd64?
<loonyphoenix> i386
<loonyphoenix> or rather it's i686 now isn't it?
<mac_v> crap sound updates! now simultaneous sounds are not able to play!
<mac_v> thunderbird freezes!
<penguin42> mac_v: That sounds like something isn't using pulse
<natewiebe13> loonyphoenix: still looking to disable autologin?
<loonyphoenix> yeah, I think)
<natewiebe13> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/gdm/2.27.4-0ubuntu9
<natewiebe13> that may help
<natewiebe13> should be in the repos tonight or tomorrow
<loonyphoenix> thanks, I'll look into it
<natewiebe13> it includes gdmsetup
<natewiebe13> which isnt working properly, you have to put sudo at the beginning, but it still isnt working right
<mac_v> penguin42: Bug #410418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410418 in thunderbird "Thunderbird freezes when "Play a sound" is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410418
<mac_v> penguin42: any ideas how to solve it?
<natewiebe13> did anyone help with the new gdm package?
<penguin42> mac_v: Afraid not
<hggdh> natewiebe13, what do you mean?
<natewiebe13> well, gdmsetup has a segmentation fault
<mac_v> penguin42: :(
<hggdh> k. Is there a bug on it?
<natewiebe13> it isnt official yet, so i cant put up a bug
<penguin42> mac_v: In principal if it were all happily going through pulse it should deal with all that
<mac_v> penguin42: i thought that pulse doesnt play sounds simultaneously Bug #220073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220073 in pulseaudio "sound only works in one program at a time (PulseAudio)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220073
<penguin42> mac_v: I was pretty sure the whole point of it was supposed to deal with that all and mix it
<mac_v> what ever ,they did , regressed! this didnt happen before the audio updates yesterday!
<natewiebe13> sorry for all that
<natewiebe13> hggdh: any ideas?
<loonyphoenix> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<loonyphoenix> E: Package dontzap has no installation candidate :(
<penguin42> I love the concept of having to install a package called dontzap to let you zap something
<hggdh> natewiebe13, I understand you were using a PPA for 0ubuntu9, correct?
<natewiebe13> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/gdm/2.27.4-0ubuntu9
<natewiebe13> looks to be the official package
<hggdh> yes it is. Only i386 seems to have been built so far
<hggdh> and this is the one you were using?
<natewiebe13> yes
<loonyphoenix> ha, that's the new login manager?
<hggdh> so you really should open a bug on it
<loonyphoenix> Two little options?
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> i know
<natewiebe13> i was disappointed
<natewiebe13> i'll get it open then
<JeremyBicha> maybe in 2 more months, we'll get 2 more options :-)
<hggdh> natewiebe13, why disappointed?
<natewiebe13> i was hoping for theme config
<natewiebe13> which i have done already
<oldude67> be back in a minute have contractor here to look at house
<hggdh> ah. Brand new gdm code, rewritten. So brand new problems, I think
<DanaG> No wonder I still have old gdm.
<loonyphoenix> gdm is rewritten?
<DanaG> I'm on 64-bit.
<loonyphoenix> that's a major thing, isn't it?
<hggdh> to my understanding, yes
<JeremyBicha> except it's supposedly old, that's why they don't want to put it off until next release
<hggdh> easy to check: get the 2.22 I think this was it) and compare with current 2.27
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/gdm
 * loonyphoenix is going to look at the new login screen
<penguin42> my understanding is in terms of the way stuff gets run; in the old world stuff was 'special' but now it's more like gdm is run in it's own normal user session and a lot of things like changing wallpapers and appearance now moves to how to do the normal changes you would do for a user session - but now doing it for that
<billybigrigger> rsync: write failed on "/media/16GB/bttf123.mkv": File too large (27)
<billybigrigger> i got this in a nautilus error aswell
<billybigrigger> file too large
<penguin42> billybigrigger: How big was the file?
<billybigrigger> devicekit-disks perhaps? updated today
<billybigrigger> 4.4GB
<billybigrigger> never been a problem before
<bjsnider> fat32 can't handle files >4gb
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Lots of things still can't cope with files larger than 2 or 4 GB
 * loonyphoenix liked the new login screen
<billybigrigger> hmm
<loonyphoenix> I think it's going to be very cool when it's ready
<billybigrigger> anyone know of a good media splitter?
<penguin42> dd :-)
<loonyphoenix> what are you splitting?
<bjsnider> mkvmerge
<billybigrigger> h264/mkv
<loonyphoenix> 'cause for mkv mkvmerge's bestt
<loonyphoenix> yeah, go for mkvmerge
<billybigrigger> cli or gui?
<loonyphoenix> gui
<loonyphoenix> AND cli
<penguin42> will split do?
<billybigrigger> mkvtoolnix
<bjsnider> just change the file system to ext3 or 4 and you'll be able to copy the mkv onto the usb driver
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, yeah i need it to be fat32 for xbox460 to read
<billybigrigger> if i didn't have an xbox360 that flash drive would be ext4 :P
<bjsnider> what about ntfs?
<natewiebe13> just for the record, here is the bug for gdmsetup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/410434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410434 in gdm "new gdmsetup crashes with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]
 * loonyphoenix thinks ntfs loads cpu too much
<DanaG> And it's dog-slow.
<loonyphoenix> if you've got a good cpu, it's decent
<DanaG> When I'm going from SATA to SATA, and geting only 9 megabytes per second... that sucks.
<bjsnider> because ntfs-fuse runs in userspace
<slacker_nl> does networkmanager start before networking started?
<loonyphoenix> I don't think so
<billybigrigger> where is the option to split in mkvmerge gui?
<loonyphoenix> network manager starts, I think, with gnome
<penguin42> I think network manager starts at system boot and is controlled by the applet in gnome
<loonyphoenix> probably
<slacker_nl> weird
<loonyphoenix> billybigrigger: I'll install it now, wait a sec)
<slacker_nl> i think network manager is breaking my current setup
<billybigrigger> loonyphoenix, don't bother
<billybigrigger> i found it
<loonyphoenix> I might need it myself anyway
<slacker_nl> somehow eth0 is doing dhcp requests, while i have a static one defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<penguin42> slacker_nl: Yeh NM doesn't play well with /e/n/interfaces
<natewiebe13> there was an update 30 min ago for network manager
<bjsnider> network-manager is listed in the session startup list. it is nm-applet
 * loonyphoenix is using wicd...
<slacker_nl> I need to ifdown/ifup it before it takes the static ip
<penguin42> slacker_nl: I think you can remove NetworkManager completely or at least disable it
<slacker_nl> i use guessnet/ifplugd/wpa
<penguin42> slacker_nl: There is an /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<bjsnider> that's a daemon but not the applet
<DanaG> You can set NM to use static IP, actually.
<JeremyBicha> I had to start using wicd because the Kubuntu implementation wouldn't let me connect to wireless networks (though I could see them)
<penguin42> bjsnider: Correct, the daemon does the real work as far as I'm aware
<bjsnider> the applet merely configures the daemon
<penguin42> DanaG: Except it doesn't come up until you log in - unless you know how to change that
<loonyphoenix> I started using wicd because I didn't want to type an extra password at startup...
<slacker_nl> penguin42: i know, and i can't see anything in rc[23].d of /etc/init.d/networking
<DanaG> You can set "available to all users".
<DanaG> That'll make the nm-system-settings thingy activate it at boot.
<bjsnider> what extra password?
<penguin42> DanaG: How?
<loonyphoenix> The keyring password for wireless
<DanaG> right-click nm-applet and go to profile editor.
<bjsnider> just click cancel and it won't ask again
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: and will it log in?
<bjsnider> yes
<loonyphoenix> hmm.
<loonyphoenix> that's a weird kind of logic
<penguin42> DanaG: Ah I see the 'available to all users' - I hadn't seen that before
<penguin42> DanaG: Has it gone in the last few releases?
<penguin42> ^in in
<loonyphoenix> if it doesn't need the password, why does it ask for it?
<bjsnider> it's asking if yu want to save the password in the gnome-keyring
<bjsnider> you say no, and hten it saves it in a text file somewhere in your home directory
<penguin42> DanaG: That's reduced my vehement hatred for NM a bit - and it's put the config in /etc/NetworkManager
<loonyphoenix> network manager refused to connect to any networks for me
<loonyphoenix> said "device is not managed"
<loonyphoenix> wtf?
<natewiebe13> no connection at all?
<loonyphoenix> no, none
<natewiebe13> mines 100%
<natewiebe13> are you running wired or wireless?
<loonyphoenix> no, it just refused to acess the devices
<natewiebe13> okay
<loonyphoenix> I'm on wireless, but I got the feeling it wouldn't work even on wired...
<loonyphoenix> Lucky I had wicd in apt's cache
<billybigrigger> 247.01M  10%   45.51MB/s    0:00:44
<natewiebe13> im running fine
<billybigrigger> who didn't believe me i could get 50mb/s on my flash disk?
<natewiebe13> me
<natewiebe13> haha
<billybigrigger> :P
<natewiebe13> and you are writing?
<loonyphoenix> are you using btrfs with compression and writing zeroes?
<billybigrigger> only for a few secs, then it floods the pipe and slows to 10mb
<billybigrigger> no
<natewiebe13> read?
<billybigrigger> ext4 writing to fat32
<natewiebe13> yeah.. but is it 50mbps  writing to the drive, or reading from it?
<billybigrigger> writing
<natewiebe13> i only get 25-35 mbps.. what brand/model/size is it?
<billybigrigger> 16gb
<natewiebe13> brand?
<loonyphoenix> I think USB's rate is around 26 MiB/s
<billybigrigger> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive
<billybigrigger> its only a burst of 50mb
<billybigrigger> usually it stays ~10-15mb
<loonyphoenix> It must be writing to cache
<DanaG> 'b' is case sensitive.
<DanaG> b is bit, B is byte.
<billybigrigger> now im getting 700k/sec
<billybigrigger> MB
<loonyphoenix> I used to have dial-up and it would say the first few seconds it's downloading at 2000kB/s... Yeah right
<billybigrigger> usb storage sucks in karmic i must say
<natewiebe13> okay.. mine settles at 25-35 mbps and starts off at 80mbps.. haha its an ocz rally2 (dual channel) and mine works fine in karmic (ext4, fat32)
<penguin42> 700k/sec is very sucky - ad I've seen some really grim usb write behaviour but I have no way of knowing if it's the USB drive or not
<loonyphoenix> haha, I got ocz rally2 too
<natewiebe13> nice
<loonyphoenix> the best usb thumb ever
 * penguin42 has a couple of kingston data travellers (16GB) they're OK but SLOW on write
<natewiebe13> it is... tiger direct for $25 CAD
<loonyphoenix> btw, gnome shell rules
<loonyphoenix> I'm thinking about running mutter at least constantly
<loonyphoenix> even though it's still buggy
<DanaG> gnome-shell sucks for me.
<DanaG> I can click the applications menu about 10 times before it finishes opening.
<loonyphoenix> poor drivers, I guess
<DanaG> Compiz works fine, though.
<DanaG> And I won't give up compiz.
<loonyphoenix> Oh, you meen the one AFTER you click Actions?
<loonyphoenix> Yeah, that's slow
<loonyphoenix> I'm hoping they'll fix that
<DanaG> No, I mean just clicking the applications menu in the top left.
<DanaG> whatever it is.
<DanaG> The animations in mutter are ugly... since when is minimizing the same thing as closing?
<DanaG> They use the very same animation!
<DanaG> Minimize should move towards the taskbar, not "close" in-place!
<loonyphoenix> It's not, minimizing is like three-dimensional and closing is like folding
<loonyphoenix> Well, there's no taskbar to move to, is there?
<bjsnider> loonyphoenix, what does /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf say about your wireless card? managed or not?
<DanaG> grr, stupid networkmanager... I can't set it to "automatically connect" a shared-out network.
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: managed=false
<bjsnider> change it to true and it will work
<bjsnider> restart the daemon afterwards
<bjsnider> get rid of wicd
<loonyphoenix> okay, I'll try it
<DanaG> argh, as I'm sitting here watching, this FPGA board is bringing the ethernet link up...down...up...down...up...down...up...down...up...down...up...down...
<penguin42> which FPGA?
<DanaG> Virtex5.
<DanaG> Board is XUPV5.
<penguin42> nice
<DanaG> Trying to get Linux running on the thing has been a pain... both the upstream stuff and Petalinux are broken, to various degrees.
<penguin42> oh pci-e card?
<penguin42> v.nice
<DanaG> Grr, it's like a kid with a light-switch.
<DanaG> on.  off.  on.  off.  on.  off.  on.  off.  on.  off.  on.  off.
<loonyphoenix> here I am connected through network manager again)
<loonyphoenix> (is that about me?)
<natewiebe13> his fpga board
<natewiebe13> haha
<loonyphoenix> so I just press "deny" when network manager asks to access the keyring, and then it saves the password somewhere else?
<bjsnider> yeah
<loonyphoenix> Nice. Didn't know that
<loonyphoenix> Could've been made more obvious, though
<bjsnider> it should be a paper cut
<bjsnider> maybe it is
<loonyphoenix> a package suggested to be installed with linux-pptp is kernel-patch-mppe
<loonyphoenix> does it actually patch the kernel???
<DanaG> Oh, I see... it's probably that "timing closure failure"
<loonyphoenix> pidgin will no longer use notify-osd for me
<natewiebe13> anyone know why the hardware support is garbage compared to jaunty?
<natewiebe13> notify-osd works for me
<loonyphoenix> natewiebe13: maybe they're moving from HAL to DeviceKit
<natewiebe13> true
<loonyphoenix> somebody please say my nick i want to test
<bjsnider> should be better. newer kernel
<loonyphoenix> hello, please say my nick back to me
<penguin42> loonyphoenix: You say what?
<natewiebe13> would that be why one of my printers just resets, and the other spits out blank pages, also one of my mp3 players keeps connecting and disconnecting continually
<loonyphoenix> nope, notify-osd didn't pop up
<natewiebe13> ??
<natewiebe13> did the irc window have focus?
<loonyphoenix> no, a there had to be a popup in the right up corner
<natewiebe13> why would one of my printers keep resetting, and the other spits out blank pages, or one of my mp3 players keeps connecting and disconnecting continuously
<natewiebe13> is it because hal/devicekit?
 * loonyphoenix has no idea
<natewiebe13> and btw.. everything works 100% in jaunty
<penguin42> natewiebe13: Sounds like you have a USB issue
<natewiebe13> it works in jaunty
<natewiebe13> im dualbooting both
<bjsnider> well, they didn't rip out all ofthe drivers
<natewiebe13> penguin42: so its definately only related to karmic
<natewiebe13> everything is installed in terms of drivers
<penguin42> natewiebe13: I don't know, but if I had to guess it would be something to do with the amount of power through an unpowered USB hub - but that's just a guess
<natewiebe13> there is no usb hub
<penguin42> oh
<natewiebe13> whats bothering me is why its only happening in karmic
<penguin42> it'll be a bug then
<loonyphoenix> 'cause it's a development distribution?
<oldude67> natewiebe13, is lsusb seeing them correctly?
<natewiebe13> but its almost all of my hardware that is plugged in with usb (minus the mouse)
<natewiebe13> yes
<oldude67> that is odd.:(
<penguin42> is there a load of errors in dmesg about them?
<natewiebe13> im not going to file a bug report until final release which i hope its fixed by then
<natewiebe13> no errors
<drs305> natewiebe13: You aren't alone with the blank printer page problem. At least two bug reports have been filed about it. Something happened in the past couple of days. My printer worked fine until today.
<penguin42> natewiebe13: If there's a bug how is it going to get fixed before final release if no one files it?
<oldude67> ya i dont think they even have really started freezing things yet.
<natewiebe13> i brought a new printer back from new york.. and it didnt work
<hggdh> natewiebe13, OK, I got the sigsegv on gdmsetup
<natewiebe13> hggdh: same error?
<natewiebe13> hggdh: sigsegv?
<loonyphoenix> gdmsetup works for me...
<SodaPhish> heya folks!
<SodaPhish> anyone else having really slow DNS resolution?
<SodaPhish> I'm using OpenDNS for my upstream and its just CRAWLING
<natewiebe13> loonyphoenix: you are running amd64 architecture, right?
<loonyphoenix> i386
<loonyphoenix> can't do amd64 on this machine)
<hggdh> natewiebe13, yes. Already 3 bugs reported, will mark 2 as duplicates
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> hggdh: has 0ubuntu9 hit repos yet?
<fynn> Yo.
<fynn> So Karmic is going to have ext4 by default?
<natewiebe13> yes
<loonyphoenix> The next big thing will be when btrfs becomes stable
<SodaPhish> from the CLI, I can use nslookup or host and responses are very quick, but from firefox its SLOWWW
<hggdh> natewiebe13, yes, at least for me (AMD64)
<SodaPhish> anyone got any thoughts?
<natewiebe13> hggdh: im running i386
<oldude67> SodaPhish, is it a flash thing in firefox?
<hggdh> chances it is the same thing
<SodaPhish> no, its any page.
<SodaPhish> facebook, google, cnn, anything
<oldude67> mine is running fine..
<loonyphoenix> what about other browsers?
<SodaPhish> like I said, from the CLI its blazing fast
<SodaPhish> I haven't tried any other browsers, I'll try chrome now
<fynn> is there sufficient confidence about ext4 being stable enough?
<natewiebe13> fynn: ive been using ext4 since jaunty and its just fine for me
 * loonyphoenix hasn't had any problem with ext4
<natewiebe13> jaunty boots in 14 seconds
 * SodaPhish installs chromium
 * loonyphoenix hasn't measured, but karmic boots really fast
<bjsnider> much better than xp
<loonyphoenix> Don't remind me
<loonyphoenix> Every time I have to login to XP it takes up to three minutes to get a responsive desktop
<bjsnider> not as good as OSX though
<oldude67> thats cause windblows is such a memory hog.
 * loonyphoenix has never had a Mac
<natewiebe13> vista (N)
<natewiebe13> crap
 * loonyphoenix hasn't ever even seen one boot
<natewiebe13> vista, try 5 minutes minimum
<natewiebe13> on a q6700 with ddr3
<bjsnider> OSX boots almost immediately
<fynn> natewiebe13, loonyphoenix: dunno, I periodically hear about terrible I-lost-all-mah-files! issues on ##linux
<bjsnider> 5 seconds or whatever
<fynn> guess it might just be ##linux :)
<fynn> too bad OS X is shite
<loonyphoenix> fynn: it's been fixed even in jaunty
<loonyphoenix> fynn: not all shite, but 30% at least
<natewiebe13> fynn: most likely just bad distros and i dont like osx either
<oldude67> fynn, even in windows they say to always backup what you cant lose.
<loonyphoenix> and 30% shite and 70% honey still tastes like shite
<natewiebe13> yup
<fynn> the only non-shite part of OS X is FreeBSD :)
<natewiebe13> thats why i dont even understand why people spend time making hackintoshes
<loonyphoenix> btw, do all macs really have only one mouse button?
<natewiebe13> no
<natewiebe13> well
<fynn> yeah... waste hours installing the most crippled, closed source unix ever
<natewiebe13> depends
<loonyphoenix> I guess I was lucky not to encounter any normal-moused macs
<natewiebe13> the mouse is one piece on the top and you angle it to where the mouse button would be, so you could say it was one button
<fynn> Macs are pretty much overpriced PCs now...
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<oldude67> hey BUGabundo
<fynn> most companies just use them with run of the mill USB mice.
<natewiebe13> with mac, you prutty much go broke
<bjsnider> greetings and salutations BUGabundo
<natewiebe13> $3000 for a standard mac
<natewiebe13> honestly
<natewiebe13> (power pc btw)
<BUGabundo> hey oldude67 bjsnider
<natewiebe13> anyways.. im gone
<oldude67> hows it going today BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> nice nice
<BUGabundo> found lots of new stuff about my android
<BUGabundo> and got a new server at work
<fynn> OK, so basically, one shouldn't fear installing Jaunty with ext4?
<loonyphoenix> does anyone else have the problem of always opening new terminal windows despite having half a dozen open already?
<fynn> (so as to be ready for Karmic?
<loonyphoenix> fynn: I guess not
<oldude67> fynn, dont see why you would as karmic is suppose to run ext4
<loonyphoenix> I wouldn't)
 * BUGabundo goes check for updates
<oldude67> theres quite a few
<fynn> oldude67: yeah, the reason I asked is that people are still reporting issues with ext4, while it's being slated for default for Karmic
<oldude67> or atleast i had several
<oldude67> fynn, what type of issues?
<diverse_izzue> Hey everyone. Does ekiga work for you on a current karmic? For me, it cannot open recording audio devices, and it's very prone to hanging. PulseAudio problems?
<fynn> oldude67: this dude on ##linux just now claims a power outage caused his entire ext4 FS to trash
<BUGabundo> fynn: with what kernel??
<BUGabundo> -31 should prevent that
<BUGabundo> as long as you run FSCK after the boot
<bjsnider> what about fsck?
<loonyphoenix> fynn: they fixed it in -30 and backported fixes to -29 in Jaunty
<BUGabundo> instead of trying to use a bad state FS
<BUGabundo> loonyphoenix: they did not
<oldude67> not to mention was it a ext4 problem or a electical problem with no surge protection?
<BUGabundo> most stuff was not backported
<fynn> what does -XX mean?
<BUGabundo> fynn: kernel version
<BUGabundo> see $ uname -a
<BUGabundo> I have $ uname -a
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.31-5-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 1 12:47:58 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<loonyphoenix> BUGabundo: really? so I spent 3 months on a potentially dangerous filesystem?
<loonyphoenix> And never knew it:)
<oldude67> loonyphoenix, did it hurt you? lol...:D
<loonyphoenix> Not at all)
<BUGabundo> loonyphoenix: you may very well have
<loonyphoenix> Jaunty was very stable for me
<loonyphoenix> but a bit slow on the video driver side
<oldude67> Linux ugh 2.6.31-5-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 1 12:48:18 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fynn> BUGabundo: I see, so -XX is -5 in your case, and higher is better.
<loonyphoenix> cool username, ugh)
<loonyphoenix> No, xx is .31
<oldude67> short and sweet.lol
<loonyphoenix> the one we were speaking about anyway
<fynn> heh, so why did you put the dash there? :)
<loonyphoenix> no idea
<loonyphoenix> .31 is hidden)
<BUGabundo> fynn: what loonyphoenix said
<loonyphoenix> does anyone know how to turn off antialiassing for a specific font?
<JeremyBicha> the 2.6.31 is the upstream version number & the -5 is the Ubuntu version of it (& #24 is the Ubuntu sub-version)
<fynn> k, so if I install Jaunty on a fresh machine, which I plan to upgrade to Karmic asap, then I should probably use ext4 as the filesystem...
<fynn> because it will have the fix BUGabundo mentioned.
<BUGabundo> I didn't mention any fix :)
<oldude67> <loonyphoenix> fynn: they fixed it in -30 and backported fixes to -29 in Jaunty
<loonyphoenix> is there a way to change system theme and wallpaper via script?
 * loonyphoenix wants to create a script which would set a randomly colored shiki-theme and wallpaper at startup
<loonyphoenix> would be cool, no?
<dupondje> damn
<loonyphoenix> ?
<dupondje> is there a way to get skype working on karmic ?
<dupondje> [46436.840873] process `skype.real' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<SodaPhish> so, I've tested DNS from both Chrome and Firefox, and they're both slow as hell, but when I resolve DNS from command-line (via host or nslookup), its really quick.
<SodaPhish> any thoughts?
<loonyphoenix> what about ping?
<bjsnider> bad isp dns servers?
<SodaPhish> loonyphoenix, lemme try
<SodaPhish> I'm using opendns
<SodaPhish> 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
<SodaPhish> ping is instantaneous, just like host and nslookup
<loonyphoenix> this is weird
<SodaPhish> that's what I thought!
<penguin42> SodaPhish: I wonder if chrome/firefox are also doing v6 lookups?
<SodaPhish> penguin42, I wouldn't expect them too...
<SodaPhish> so, in firefox... isn't there a way to disable ipv6?
<SodaPhish> network.dns.disableIPv6
<SodaPhish> that's the option in Firefox
<SodaPhish> mine is set to true.
<SodaPhish> so, it shouldn't be doing ipv6 queries
<SodaPhish> I think that switch in firefox was the key
<SodaPhish> on closer look, it was set to false
<SodaPhish> and when switched to true it was mucho rapido
<penguin42> I think there may be a global way of stopping IPv6 lookups but I can't remember how
<SodaPhish> penguin42, no matter, its improved MASSIVELY with that setting switched
<bjsnider> what about another browser?
<bjsnider> is it slow in epiphany?
<SodaPhish> haven't used epiphany, but chrome took more time to load a page than the jews have spent looking for the Arch of the Covenant
<bjsnider> well then i doubt it's specific to firefox
<bjsnider> is the ipv6 module loaded?
<SodaPhish> bjsnider: obviously, but the crux of it is that dns is blazing fast from cli and now from firefox too, so I don't give two shakes.  ;-)
<penguin42> SodaPhish: I believe that's the 'ark'
<SodaPhish> I haven't checked on the ipv6
<penguin42> less round than the arch
<SodaPhish> penguin42: rofl, well met
<penguin42> SodaPhish: I bet the cli tools you are using are IPv4 only
<penguin42> (It's possible the v6ism is a red herring though)
<SodaPhish> I know they are... 'cause there are separate ipv6 bits
<SodaPhish> I dunno dude, seems like you were on to something there
<bjsnider> i found the ark of the covenant. it was full of old newspapers
<SodaPhish> when I flipped that switch, everything took off.
<SodaPhish> what were the stories about?
<bjsnider> you know. the usual bric-a-brac
<SodaPhish> hah
<SodaPhish> that's what I love about linux afficianados: their wit.
<SodaPhish> so, lets talk about that global ipv6 module...
<SodaPhish> is that a lkm?
 * SodaPhish knows jack squat about ipv6
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> lsmod|grep ipv6
<SodaPhish> bjsnider, done and done, I got no output
<SodaPhish> cjs@sxf-cjsteele:~$ lsmod | grep -i v6
<SodaPhish> cjs@sxf-cjsteele:~$
<penguin42> I don't know much about v6, but I've heard stories like half setup IPv6 systems where they try and do things using IPv6 addresses and when that doesn't go anywhere give up and use ipv4
<SodaPhish> penguin42, but this was a fresh install as of two days ago and I never installed any v6 stuff.
<penguin42> SodaPhish: I bet Ubuntu enables it by default where it can
<SodaPhish> ah hell, I gotta go play the wii with the kids... this is why I hate working from home.
<SodaPhish> penguin42, I'm betting yuou're right
<Zorael> What can I do if aptitude suddenly takes several seconds for each 5% when "Reading database"? Could the database be corrupt/bloated?
<penguin42> sounds odd; is everything else running at sane speeds?
<Zorael> More or less
<itswhatev> much less
<fynn> Hey.
<fynn> So about this Ubuntu One thing: does it mean one can mount it as a remote filesystem?
<BUGabundo> stupid bluetooth
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> if blueman is dead
<BUGabundo> what can I use?
<bjsnider> bluetooth is one of those failed sony efforts
<bjsnider> never really panned out
<BUGabundo> but I need to transfer my contacts from my old phone
<penguin42> bjsnider: Made it for phone headsets etc
<BUGabundo> to upload to google
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-08
<bjsnider> well, i could be wrong because i don't have a special phone, and i don't trust wireless headphones
<aboSamoor> I was reading the h-online about graphics and audio in kernel 31, I saw many fixes to the audio drivers. So I was thinking that it might be better to post the regression I have to kernel developers instead of waiting ubuntu fix [it seems there are lack of resources in ubuntu side], the problem every time I file a  bug upstream I got ignored even I attach all the log, what do you think ?
<penguin42> aboSamoor: You can always try building a kernel.org kernel and see if it still happens
<aboSamoor> penguin42, from 7.10-karmic up to date it is not working.
<penguin42> aboSamoor: What in particular?
<aboSamoor> penguin42, int/ext mic is not working in  Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Have you tried some of the debugging tricks - there are parameters you can pass to the audio modules that tweak a lot of things
<aboSamoor> usually if the mic is working on a machine this means that you have to remove PA, it is hard most of the time to configure PA to run the mic and impossible if you want to use skype.
<aboSamoor> penguin42, I think I tried many things in 8.04 but not with karmic, can you take a quick look at BUG 278648, no one mentioned any special flags or parameters
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Long bug
<penguin42> aboSamoor: So my reading of that is that there is a fix and people showing how to fix it on there, but the fix needs to get into the main and karmic kernels
<aboSamoor> penguin42, sorry, but really I am confused and disappointed. I did not want the mic till 9.04 and since a long time it is not working. I don't want to mention the fax modem problem it uses the same chip
<aboSamoor> penguin42, I tried the fix, it is not working most of the time, and even if the mic is working you lost the speakers
<aboSamoor> penguin42, maybe the fix is correct, but for me [2 years user of ubuntu] it is really hard to understand how PA is integrated with the system, so if the patch is working this does not mean that you get a working system
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Well it looks like that bug also already has an upstream bug on the alsa project which is probalby the right place
<penguin42> aboSamoor: You could also try running without Pulseaudio
<aboSamoor> penguin42, can you send me the alsa bug link :), is there any guide to disable/enable PA and apply alsa parameters. usually the things I find are outdated
<penguin42> aboSamoor: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=4163  that was from the bug 278648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<FloridaGuy> trying to install 9.10 alpha3 from the net install cd....and what ever mirror i choose.. it says it can find kernel module...are they having mirrors issues or something?
<aboSamoor> any idea how to disable pulseaudio in the safest way ?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: i just answered that
<aboSamoor> dtchen, I am now searching how to disable autospawn for linux process in general and PA particularly
<Q-FUNK> hi! am I the only one for whom python-2.6 and dpkg regularly segfault on karmic?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: it's pretty straightforward. just echo autospawn = no|tee ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> Q-FUNK: i haven't experienced that symptom, but i'm just one user
<Q-FUNK> dtchen: roger that
<DanaG> I figured out why my suspend button was not working.
<DanaG>  - action: /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/suspend set to blank (The suspend button has been pressed.)
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> suspend button... just blanks screen?  that's silly.
<Q-FUNK> would anyone know anything about what could cause bug #410532 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410532 in udev "udev: Karmic: incorrectly pulls i915 modules on Geode hardware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410532
<DanaG> oh yeah, and what is this "xsplash" I see mentioned in the GDM conffile prompt?
<DanaG> com.ubuntu.bootcurtain
<aboSamoor> is  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart enough to that alsa will recognize any new options in alsa-base.conf ?
<DanaG> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReport/XSplash
<DanaG> Still doesn't say what xsplash is!
<DanaG> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/hotplug/udev.git;a=commit;h=3bf768245b98479a14190e1e1d32ef5fae3ddf8a
<DanaG> andersk: I asked in #pulseaudio, and "mezcalero" said my lack of surround sound is likely a udev issue; this patch is part of the fix.
<DasEi> DanaG: I just came in, you have no surround sound ?
<DanaG> Yeah.  I asked in #pulseaudio, and mezcalero said it was likely a udev ACL issue.
<DasEi> DanaG: run alsamixer from trml and check if channels are set right (6~8 channel) and unmuted
<DanaG> That's not the issue at all.  The issue is PulseAudio not even offering ANY output on the thing.
<DasEi> which chip ?
<DanaG> usb-audio -- CM106.
<DasEi> DanaG: I found a thread from suse saying recompiling alsa might hel, might try : http://paste.ubuntu.com/249540/
<DanaG> the problem isn't ALSA... it's udev and pulseaudio.
<DasEi> DanaG: ok, me having too less experience with usb-sound then, sorry
<oldude67> wow it is awful quiet in here, everyone must of started parting early for the weekend..:D
<BluesKaj> I just got back from having a few , can't party like i used to , now i'm searching for aspirin and a glass of water :P
<oldude67> BluesKaj, i hear you there...:( this ol dog is more like stay on the porch too..lol
<BluesKaj> I'll be 66 in 6days ...dunno if 67 is your age or the yr you were born ...not too many guys in their 60s hanging out in Linux chats :)
 * BluesKaj is an old drummer , hence the the bluesnick
<oldude67> 67 is the year i was born, just turned 42 and feel like im an old timer in hear, i can imagine how you feel..lol
<BluesKaj> heh, my son was born in  '66  :)
<oldude67> i just think of how lucky the kids are today, to be able to run programs on computers like ubuntu and stuff...wished i had had them when i was younger..:(
<BluesKaj> 42 isn't old ...i've met quite few guys on these chats who are in their 50s ...oldtime unix guys
<oldude67> i wished i had played around more on the computers when unix was a main os.
<oldude67> i wouldnt feel so dumb now in here..lol
<BluesKaj> yeah, my older brother took IBM courses back in the early 60s when his company was installing those monster business machine computers in their offices
<BluesKaj> i rexall him cursing about fortran
<BluesKaj> recall
<BluesKaj> of course i had no idea what that was
<oldude67> my dad took a lot of courses too when they started in the early 70's and i wished i would of had him teach me more..he took all that crap too fortran and unix and a few other i think one was even called pascal. or something like that.
<oldude67> maybe if i had taken the time back when i was a kid i wouldnt keep crashing this thing every other day..lol
<BluesKaj> don't think my brother actually ever used the systems cuz he was in sales for Nestle and was on the road or flying here and there a lot.
<oldude67> my dad started using windows and then he just gave up on all the others. said windows would rule the world..he would be so surprised now if he was still alive.
<BluesKaj> I used dos based applications programs on my job for yrs before windows came along and complicated things :)
<oldude67> oh he was a whiz when it came to dos, he could make the old 386 machines just purr like a kitten.lol
<oldude67> now i wished i knew unix commands he had forgotten...i dont even use or like windows..lol
<BluesKaj> was a lab tech that used computer driven apps on lab instruments that measured all kinds of metals and organic carbon based chemicals ..computers were a tool that we needed to learn ...personally i found them a PITA the first few yrs :P
<oldude67> i just write everything down now as i learn them. and keep a notebook on the desk for reference,just wished i knew more on vnc and perl and python.
<oldude67> thats how i was in school we started with the old apple IIe's and well they was just junk.
<oldude67> so i lost interest till here recently and started learning again.
<BluesKaj> before computers we had printouts and used guages etc and wrote the readings down and calc'd the results with a slide rule ...handhelds were too $$$
<oldude67> ya and now all you have to do is open your phone and hit the internet..:(
<oldude67> well BluesKaj hope you have a good night, time for me to try and do the sleep thing, been nice talking to you...have a good one.
<BluesKaj> same to you , sleep weell
<BluesKaj> we;ll
<mac_v> awalton: hi... just a doubt, the partition labels in "Computer" are reported by device-kit or by gvfs? the labels reported are as "120 GB ATA TOSHIBA MK1234GSX: 9.7 GB Filesystem" this is in a fresh Karmic install , previously it didnt have the "120 GB ATA TOSHIBA MK1234GSX:" for partitions
<SeveredCross> mac_v: I believe that's gonna be devicekit.
<mac_v> SeveredCross: ah...OK... just had a doubt because the icons icon for the volumes are assigned by gvfs
<SeveredCross> I think gvfs asks devicekit for the names, but don't quote me on that.
<awalton> it's the devicekit backend in gvfs
<awalton> gvfsd-dkd needs to set the display-name attribute to something sane and not nonsense like that
<mac_v> awalton: just now noticed your response ,so bug should be against gvfs *only* right?
<mac_v> ah.. just realized that such labels in Computer was an upstream decision!
 * cwillu_clone does a happy dance on the grave of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/43066 and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43066 in gnome-panel "Window list behaves bad when panel is vertical." [Unknown,Confirmed]
<cwillu_clone> who's the resident gnome guy here?
<cwillu_clone> what's the traditional args to create a patch??
<loonyphoenix> I have an issue with gdm
<loonyphoenix> It won't start automatically
<loonyphoenix> I have to sudo gdm from console
<loonyphoenix> nevermind
<loonyphoenix> I did sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm and the problem vanished
<sash_> loonyphoenix:  what about the graphical menu in gnome to configure autostart-programs? dont remember, where you can find it, but there should be one
<loonyphoenix> gdmsetup
<loonyphoenix> don't know, since I managed without it)
<sash_> if you cant find it, install rcconf, start it in the terminal by tipping sudo rcconf, look for gdm in the menu and activate it
<loonyphoenix> (10:34:13) loonyphoenix: I did sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm and the problem vanished
<loonyphoenix> I think you missed this
<loonyphoenix> thanks anyway)
<sash_> i would look for it in rcconf anyway
<loonyphoenix> okay
<sash_> after that look for logs. boot with nosplash and see what happens, when gdm should start. look for logs in syslog and /var/log/gdm
<loonyphoenix> Yeah, I do still have the problem
<loonyphoenix> How do I turn on nosplash?
<loonyphoenix> with grub2?
<loonyphoenix> and gdm in rcconf was activated, btw
<loonyphoenix> sash_: how do I boot with nosplash with grub2?
<sash_> loonyphoenix:  well, at the moment, i am installing my very first karmic in vbox, so i cant really tell you. i am looking for it, but i read some days ago that the documentation for grub2 should not be that good.
<loonyphoenix> I think /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<sash_> if it is "quiet nosplash" by default, i would think so, too
 * Boohbah tries out this funny new zsync thing
<loonyphoenix> It says "not starting gdm; it is not the default display manager"
<loonyphoenix> I think it has something with me installing and removing kdm...
<loonyphoenix> *has something to do
<sash_> loonyphoenix:  well, after a reconfiguration of gdm it should be
<sash_> is kdm still activated in rcconf?
<loonyphoenix> but I did dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<sash_> Boohbah:  zsync = rsync + http?
<loonyphoenix> kdm isn't on the list in rcconf
<loonyphoenix> so I guess it removed itself fully
<sash_> k, i think, this could be a bug... if reconfiguring gdm and rcconf do not work... what else should do?
<loonyphoenix> reinstalling kdm?
<loonyphoenix> i think it had the option of which display manager to set as default
<loonyphoenix> in jaunty anyway
<sash_> doesnt dpkg-reconfigure gdm does this, too?
<loonyphoenix> All it said for me was:
<loonyphoenix>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<sash_> what about sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start? does this work?
<loonyphoenix> wait a sec
<loonyphoenix> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start is what says gdm is not the default dm
<loonyphoenix> and installing kdm no longer asks what dm to set default
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<sash_> ok... have to think a little about that....
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: thanks
<sash_> that was ist... remember, that it is /usr/sbin/gdm
<kklimonda> but it's only a workaround..
<loonyphoenix> sash_: thanks for the tip... it used to say /usr/bin/kdm and I just changed it to /usr/bin/gdm
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: Yeah, I hope they get that fixed by release
<Boohbah> sash_: yes, http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
<sash_> is gdm in /usr/bin in karmic? not in sbin, like in jaunty?
<kklimonda> no, in sbin
<sash_> ok, loonyphoenix said bin
<sash_> Boohbah:  you know, if it uses encryption? https? is it just for download or even for upload? i mean, i dont really get the sense of using http for filetransfers if you can use sftp or scp for example
<loonyphoenix> it's in sbin
<loonyphoenix> whereis gdm
<loonyphoenix> gdm: /usr/sbin/gdm /etc/gdm /usr/lib/gdm /usr/share/gdm
<loonyphoenix> it's just that kdm is in bin
<Boohbah> sash_: because sftp and scp are not easily linkable for internet distribution, they usually require authentication
<loonyphoenix> (can't they agree at least on that?)
<sash_> loonyphoenix:  ehm... usually, kdm should be in sbin, too, i think
<loonyphoenix> well, I don't have kdm installed anymore, so I can't say...
<moshisushi> hello... i have connected a phone with blue tooth
<loonyphoenix> but it used to say /usr/bin/kdm
<moshisushi> all seems ok, but i can't find the device for browsing
<sash_> loonyphoenix:  funny...
<sash_> but i really dont know. never used kdm
<moshisushi> the definitly have contact because i got the whole pin code verification to work
<moshisushi> haaaha
<moshisushi> "send files to device"
<moshisushi> ok that's how you do it
<moshisushi> well hidden feature, my friends :)
<sash_> well, now, i have a question, too. i am trying to install a karmic-mini with encryption and lvm. of course, /boot is not encrypted. but automatic grub-installation fails. so i wanted to install it manually, but i just have an ash and do not know, how to install it to /boot...
<SwedeMike> that's like asking a car mechanic what you need to do to fix the broken cam-belt and you basically only know how to open the hood.
<Boohbah> SwedeMike: except people here aren't paid for their support, unlike the mechanic
<SwedeMike> Boohbah: true.
<sash_> well, i dont think so. i just need an option to say the installer, where to install grub (/target/boot, not /target).
<SwedeMike> sash_: ... and where to put the different stage boot loaders.
<loonyphoenix> if somebody's asking about cam-belts I think it's a given he knows a bit more than just how to open the boot)
<sash_> different stage boot loader?
<SwedeMike> sash_: see, you don't know how grub works.
<SwedeMike> so you didnt even know what questions to ask.
<oldude67> is it grub or grub2?
<sash_> 2
<Boohbah> i'm trying to boot the daily build of karmic-netbook-remix-i386.iso from a usb stick created with usb-creator but it doesn't boot
<oldude67> me and grub2 are fighting, have had several people tell me i should have certain files and dont.so cant quite answer that one.
<sash_> well... i do not care if i understand grub or dont. i just want to be able to choose the path of the partition, it shall be installed to. it cannot be, that you just can install it to the mbr. i am quite sure that in older versions you can choose the path. i admit that this is the first time for me installing grub to an own partition because of encryption but why is it that hard/impossible in karmic?
<loonyphoenix> during installation isn't there a final menu with the advanced button?
<loonyphoenix> where you can choose e.g. /sda2 to install grub
<sash_> i am installing in textmode from a mini-iso
<loonyphoenix> oh
<sash_> or ncurses
<sash_> whatever
<loonyphoenix> textmode installation is something I tried once and didn't like at all
<loonyphoenix> and it's a pity
<sash_> i am installing from a mini-iso because i do not want to have the oversized full installation with gnome and so on.
<oldude67> well i have done something like that with lilo on slack but not even thought about trying it with grub, sorry.
<oldude67> but it actually asks you where you want to install lilo and lets you put the path in,
<sash_> oldude67:  thanks. seems to work
<oldude67> hmmm, ill have to remember that..lmao
<loonyphoenix> lilo in 2009...
<oldude67> no it was like 2006
<loonyphoenix> I mean sash_'s situation)
<oldude67> oh
<sash_> well, it doesnt work. i will do it with a live-iso afterwards with a live-cd
<loonyphoenix> oh, but live might not support lvm
<loonyphoenix> does it?
<SwedeMike> sash_: what is it that doesn't work? try using the http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ and see if you can get the system to boot properly, if you can do that, then you can re-run grub normally when the system is up and running and hopefully get it all working
<loonyphoenix> or it doesn't support *encrypted* lvm...
<sash_> this seems to be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/393432 should be fixed... hmm. dont know. i think, with the live system i should get it to work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393432 in grub-installer "karmic alpha: text mode installer uses LILO instead of Grub 2 for /boot on LVM" [Undecided,Fix released]
<oldude67> wow text mode does use lilo..hmm..cool
<sash_> or at least something similar
<tgpraveen1> guys is there a keyboard shortcut to access
<tgpraveen1> the fast-user switch applet
<tgpraveen1> ie
<tgpraveen1> hopw do i open that menu using my keyboard
<tgpraveen1> so that i cant restart/shutdown etc
<nacho__> Hi
<nacho__> I'm about to upgrade to karmic, is it usable or maybe should I wait for the beta?
<SwedeMike> "Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system"
<nacho__> yes yes I know
<SwedeMike> and it has, numerous times.
<nacho__> I think I'm going to try it wasn't so bad the jaunty release
<Boohbah> nacho__: don't say we didn't warn you when it breaks
<cwillu_> nacho__, it was usable the day after jaunty was released.  However there are major breakages that happen every couple weeks, and you'll get no sympathy if you don't know how to recover from anything up to and including a full failure of the filesystem
<sash_> arghs. can i enable luks-support in a live-system?
<JeremyBicha> why do you think Karmic is better than Jaunty?
<cwillu_> has bugabundu been seen lately?
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7752511
<Boohbah> please do the needful :)
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Boohbah> cwillu: hey look it's BUGabundo!
<Boohbah> hi BUGabundo !
<BUGabundo> hey Boohbah, who ever you are!
<cwillu> bug/me bounces!!!!!
<BUGabundo> is cwillu around?
 * cwillu huggles Boohbah 
<BUGabundo> oh there he is
<cwillu> hai :)
<cwillu> wanna poke a bug for me?
<BUGabundo> dude where have you been?
<BUGabundo> not now
<cwillu> working
<cwillu> :)
<BUGabundo> filing 2 for laconica
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<cwillu> it has a 5 digit bug id, and I just attached a patch to it :)
<oldude67> hey BUGabundo whats up?
<Boohbah> BUGabundo: you may remember me experiencing troubles booting karmic iso from my usb last week
<BUGabundo> and trying to see how the heck I spent 250MiBs on my android in 4 days
<cwillu> oh, fun
<cwillu> left gmail open did you?
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda oldude67
<Boohbah> well, it's still broke :(
<Boohbah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234737
<BUGabundo> Boohbah: nope
<BUGabundo> I have the worse memory
<BUGabundo> I never recall anything
<BUGabundo> cwillu ofcourse
<cwillu> poor thing :)
<BUGabundo> plus youtube HD, google maps with GPS tracking
<cwillu> heh
<BUGabundo> latitude, laconica, and feed reader
<cwillu> ever hear of openmapping?
<BUGabundo> yep
<cwillu> just tripped over it in the repository
<cwillu> openstreetmap, sorry
<oldude67> one day im hoping they can figure out a way to be able to give us people smart chips..lol
<BUGabundo> a bit OT, any of you guys are on google latitude? if so, hook me up
<cwillu> tried to add a bunch of streets, gave up after I got six separate edit collisions that I couldn't figure out
<BUGabundo> cwillu lolol
<BUGabundo> we have a guy on our locoteam that uses it a lot
<BUGabundo> ill ask him when he is online
<oldude67> heck im lucky if i get google map to work right..lol
 * cwillu needs to get a fancy phone :(
<cwillu> otoh, I have 3 new overo boards to play with :)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, seriously though, you'll like this :)
<cwillu> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=71126fe127&view=att&th=122f929c3ba04b54&attid=0.2&disp=inline&realattid=f_fy43fwpq2&zw
<cwillu> ugh
<cwillu> well, maybe that'll work
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> or not
<cwillu> yay stress testing :)
<oldude67> i do have a rather dumb question, with all of these new netbooks and laptops coming out with wireless internet built in do any of them come with linux able to run out of the box?
<BUGabundo> yep
<richardcavell_> oldude67: yes
<BUGabundo> oldude67: nm supports it no prob
<BUGabundo> the same as usb 3g dongle
<richardcavell_> oldude67: Dell does some computers with Ubuntu installed
<cwillu> BUGabundo, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30048937/win.png
<BUGabundo> doh
<cwillu> properly working vertical panels!! :)
<oldude67> with that in mind do they have wireless cards in them already preset as well?
<BUGabundo> cwillu or terminal over abuse
<BUGabundo> oldude67: a few do
<oldude67> cause i have no problem setting up a hardwire, never had the experience of setting up a wifi.
<BUGabundo> so no one on latitude, besides me and kklimonda? :(
<cwillu> my cellphone doesn't even have a touchscreen
<cwillu> does it work with wifi-based gps?
<cwillu> fake-ps?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: And I don't have a phone that supports latitude yet ;)
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu it does
<BUGabundo> and gsm/gprs
<BUGabundo> or even PC based locations
<cwillu> iGoogle? :(
<lupine_85> query - where did all these extra browsers come from?
<lupine_85> arora? shiretoko?
<cwillu> shiretoko is just the codename for firefox 3.5
<cwillu> I'd guess aurora is something similar
<lupine_85> I have firefox *and* shiretoko installed. All a bit odd.
<lupine_85> arora seems to be Qt-based
<cwillu> oooo, google crypto techtalk
<oldude67> so what is the default browser for karmic?
<cwillu> http://rdist.root.org/2009/08/06/google-tech-talk-on-common-crypto-flaws/
<BUGabundo> cwillu that too
<BUGabundo> cwillu PM your email and ill send you an invite
<cwillu> BUGabundo, cwillu@cwillu.com :p
<BUGabundo> lupine_85: and minefield is ff 3.6
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ptv
<kklimonda> pvt
<richardcavell_> So what's aurora then?
<kklimonda> whatever ;}
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> he doesn't mind the spam
<BUGabundo> and I never remember
<BUGabundo> guess ill have to put all of you on my new https://www.google.com/contacts
<cwillu> gmail is good for spam handling
<cwillu> I get about one through the filters a week
<BUGabundo> cwillu not as good as it used to :(
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<BUGabundo> uhh already had your email
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> sent
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: lol, https://www.google.com/contacts doesn't import contacts from GAFYD? typical }
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: add your domain infront of it
<BUGabundo> like https://www.google.com/contacts/a/bugabundo.net
<BUGabundo> did it for me :D
<kklimonda> This service is not enabled for syntaxhighlighted.com ;)
<BUGabundo> all google services are available after the /a/
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> your domain is not an GAFYD
<kklimonda> sure it is
<BUGabundo> or you don't have it activated on admin panel
<kklimonda> I don't see an option for contacts in admin panel :/
<BUGabundo> https://www.google.com/a/cpanel/TLD/Dashboard
<BUGabundo> https://www.google.com/a/cpanel/syntaxhighlighted.com/Dashboard
<BUGabundo> OT
<BUGabundo> let get it on PVT
<Regel> Hmm.. for some reason Alt+f2 isn't bringing up the "run application"-window..
<slacker_nl> BUGabundo: i have latitude d630
<BUGabundo> Regel: wfm on gnome
<BUGabundo> slacker_nl: google latitude on googlemaps?
<slacker_nl> ahhhhhh
<slacker_nl> don't have a phone that would support it
<Regel> BUGabundo: wfm?
<BUGabundo> Regel: short hand for Works For Me
<BUGabundo> slacker_nl: then how do you have latitude?
<Regel> oh
<slacker_nl> dell has laptops named latitude
<slacker_nl> like latitude d630
<Regel> alt+f2 seems to be a bug. if I turn off transparency in panel it starts working after logout->login
<mac_v> Regel: does *not* work for me either
<BUGabundo> hey mac_v
 * mac_v waves to BUGabundo 
<mac_v> BUGabundo: any ideas for an icon for indicator applet? i'm trying to make one so that they dont keep the applet always visible!
<BUGabundo> without it notifyOSD doesn't work for me
<mac_v> getting the 3D objects in 22px is hard!
<BUGabundo> but today I just see an envelope
<mac_v> the envelope is going to stay visible always! > design descision!
<mac_v> BUGabundo: design team's response > One of the things we found in usability testing is that folks would go there for their mail even when it wasn't running.  The idea that "this is the place that evolution lives" kind of thing.
<BUGabundo> I odnt use evo !!
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> :)
<kklimonda> heh, GNOME really could use a new PIM suite :/
<mac_v> thats what i said! wouldnt it be even more confusing when the applet is always visible!
<kklimonda> mac_v: do you have a bug number where it's discussed? or a link to ML?
<mac_v> kklimonda: i discussed in #ayatana
<mac_v> probably its in the irc logs
<kklimonda> yeah
<mac_v> kklimonda: i said why not use a better icon so that users dont get confused! seems sabdfl likes the envelope icon!
<mac_v> kklimonda: [21:25] <sabdfl> mac_v: no, the envelop stays please
<kklimonda> well, with an envelope for an icon it's no wonder people are using it to launch Evo
<mac_v> exactly! even weird now that there will be 2envelopes in the panel[evolution and indicator applet!] their reasoning is they dont have a better idea for an icon! so envelope stays!
<BUGabundo> like *when* pidgin used fusa ?
<BUGabundo> and indicator?
<BUGabundo> now we reverted
<BUGabundo> and got icon back
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: right bits just weren't ported to the new fusa yet
<kklimonda> I kinda liked the fusa from jaunty
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> +1
 * gnomefreak removed envelope, but than again i dont need indicators for anything.
<kklimonda> I'd like the idea of indicator-applet and merging status change with fusa applet more if it meant that we can remove some icons from notification area
<kklimonda> but last time I've checked it didn't work well
<mac_v> BUGabundo: FUSA is not gone ... just lurking for a come-back after reworking ;p
<kklimonda> heh, I wonder if there is some secret setting I could switch to make Evo work fine with google mail imap :/
 * lupine_85 doesn't get google mail
<BUGabundo> lunch
<BUGabundo> bbl
<kklimonda> lupine_85: good spam filter, great web interface, server-side logs for IM
<lupine_85> see? :p
 * lupine_85 runs his own jabber, smtp and imap servers instead
<richardcavell> if I run metacity --replace while GNOME is running, will it bork my computer?
<kklimonda> richardcavell: it shouldn't
<richardcavell> okay here goes
<richardcavell> (finger on the reset button)
<Oli```> When is usplash being dumped for super-early-starting-X?
<andresmh> after the latest update of network manager my built-in mobile broadband modem stopped working
<andresmh> it's listed on Network Manager but when I select it keeps trying to connect and it fails
<richardcavell> andresmh: type in console sudo service apparmor stop
<andresmh> richardcavell, cool, done.  * Unloading AppArmor profiles                                                                                                                                            [ OK ]
<richardcavell> andresmh: now go to Update Manager, update your package lists, and update everything
<richardcavell> andresmh: (by the way, your Internet should work now)
<andresmh> my wifi works, that's how i am connected as we speak, it's just my verizon built in modem that doesn't work
<andresmh> ok, so i am going to try update package list
<andresmh> richardcavell, Update Manager downloaded the latest package info and it says it's all up to date
<richardcavell> andresmh: does your Internet work now?
<richardcavell> Your 3G modem?
<andresmh> let me try, i might get disconnected from my wifi when i try the 3g modem
<andresmh> richardcavell, it keeps trying to connect but it doesn't work.
<richardcavell> andresmh: I'm not aware of any bug reports for 3G and the new Network Manager
<andresmh> perhaps it's not the Network Manager. In order to make sure I'd like to downgrade Network Manager but for some reason synaptic doesn't let me.
<andresmh> How can I downgrade?
<andresmh> I can see this in synaptic's history: network-manager (0.7.1.git.5.272c6a626-0ubuntu1) to 0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1
<andresmh> network-manager-gnome (0.7.1.git.3.0461fff8-0ubuntu2) to 0.8~a~git.20090805t131328.d1edfce-0ubuntu1
<andresmh> but for some reason the older versions of both packages doesn't seem to be availble via Package > Force Version
<andresmh> I guess I am going to add the Network Manager's PPA and see if that help
<mac_v> gnomefreak: when is 3.6 expected for release?
<mac_v> firefox!
<mac_v> !ff3.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff3.6
<mac_v> !helping humans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helping humans
<richardcavell> andresmh: go to Settings.... Preferences within synaptic
<richardcavell> Look at the rightmost tab, distribution
<andresmh> richardcavell, ah, interesting, which one should i select? Jaunt?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: not sure yet. its too early in the cycle to say yet
<richardcavell> andresmh: well, I guess you have to find it manually.  But that's how you ungray the force version option
<richardcavell> I can't help you any more.  Good luck with it.
<andresmh> :) thanks man
<gnomefreak> mac_v: we also wont add factiod to bot until we put it in official repos
<mac_v> gnomefreak: ah... was wondering since you and asac keep mentioing it :) [read your reply in lp for the open-with]
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i was just messing with the bot... really didnt expect a reply ;p
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> I guess the karmic medibuntu repos is offline again
<BluesKaj> Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (2a01:e0b:1:82:21c:c0ff:fe27:9561). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)  http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/non-free Packages
<richardcavell> BluesKaj: I want the latest version of Wine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: it looks more like ipv6 issue to me ;)
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, I don't have IPv6 disabled
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: well, it may be a problem if your ipv6 is as stable as mine ;)
<kklimonda> noe to myself: stop using emoticons
<kklimonda> heh
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, I havent bothered trying to blacklist it :P
<BluesKaj> :)
<gnomefreak> mac_v: my reply to Lp was strictly meaning that it wouldnt happen until 3.6 its blocking the release for it. <=3.5 will not get this new feature
<mac_v> oh... i misunderstood it as , it has been corrected in 3.6! my bad!
<gnomefreak> will be not hasnt been
<gnomefreak> ok walking away for a while. updating ISO
<mac_v> \o/
<BluesKaj> mac_v, my bad what ?
<mac_v> BluesKaj: nothing actually :) , just i thought i had understood gnomefreak's comment wrongly
<BluesKaj> ok so much for the ghetto talk .. i try to speak real english :)
<kklimonda> is it just me or is sound in karmic louder than in jaunty?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its lower
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> really it is
<kklimonda> you sure? cause it sounds louder to me.. interesting :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> well it *was*
<BUGabundo> since yesterday updates
<BUGabundo> seems louder
<BUGabundo> but could just be PA gone crazy again
<mac_v> kklimonda: its lower for me too ;p had to increase in alsamixer
<mac_v> PA's recent updates are driving me crazy! everything is borked! :/
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, has medibuntu changed it's GPG key ?
<kklimonda> I only have problems with flash now
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: not that I notices
<BUGabundo> *noticed
<BUGabundo> but they have their own deb for that
<BUGabundo> mac_v: stable enough here
<BUGabundo> expect for BT
<BUGabundo> had to use another PC with wind
<BUGabundo> just to export my phone contacts
<BUGabundo> my BT wouldn't even start :(
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, are you guys in europe able to connect to the medibuntu karmic repos for updates ?
<BUGabundo> I am
 * BUGabundo checks sources
<BUGabundo> W: Conflicting distribution: http://deb.opera.com sid Release (expected sid but got squeeze)
<BUGabundo> opera is just bad
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> $ grep medi /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<BUGabundo> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic-staging free non-free
<kklimonda> why isn't opera in partner repo?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy medibuntu-keyring
<BUGabundo> medibuntu-keyring:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2008.04.20
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 2008.04.20
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy opera
<BUGabundo>  *** 10.00.4492.gcc4.qt3 0        500 http://deb.opera.com sid/non-free Packages
<BUGabundo> not even sure if I have parter enabled
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> what's the repo ??
<kklimonda> just enable it in synaptic software sources ;)
<BUGabundo> $ grep part /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> # deb ftp://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu kermic partner
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> disabled
<kklimonda> kermic :)
<BUGabundo> kermic
<BUGabundo> that's why it didn't work
<kklimonda> I wonder if liferea 1.6 is a good alternative to GR
<mac_v> BUGabundo: Bug #410436 + several other bugs all regression behavior
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410436 in pulseaudio "System sounds dont play when running other audio applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410436
<BluesKaj> http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free Packages,  and  , http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/non-free Packages
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: can you ping it?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: that's an old bug
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, nope , unknown host ...ok I need to edit/update my sources list
<mac_v> this sometimes causes thunderbird freeze too[when mail arrives and theunderbird is unable to play sound!]! only workaround is that i had to switch off sounds from apps!
<kklimonda> huh, any idea why isn't seahorse-agent used when it's installed and running?
<BUGabundo> keychain?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: more like using it for gpg passwords
<BUGabundo> right
<kklimonda> now some ugly qt dialogs pops up
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> do you know how to enable the button/menu icons?
<BluesKaj> nacho_, pls expalin what you're trying to do
<nacho_> I mean now that I'm in karmic there aren't icons in the menuitems/buttons
<nacho_> I think this is some kind of option disabled in gtk or something
<zniavre_> hello my synaptic/apt-get /aptitude crashed (core dumped) i hope its only me . could you confirm that ?
<arand> nacho_: has that something to do with the gnome removal of a lot of "excessive"  icons?
<nacho_> arand, I think so
<arand> nacho_: see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557469
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557469 in general "set menus_have_icons=false by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nacho_> ok thanks you arand
<arand> nacho_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/407621 < has the gconf options to reset to old default, as well as ubu-related discussion..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New]
<arand> ^ Zomg, removing favicons in bookmarks, now that's stupid.
<kklimonda> arand: it's was a bug
<arand> kklimonda: ah, yea, (but it seems a bit like showing over stuff on applications though, just hope all of them will manage to correct these things...)
<kklimonda> arand: we can only hope (or try to forward bugs ourselves ;) )
<BUGabundo> dtchen: congrats on the new 0.9.16 pulseaudio stack! the UI looks awesome! finally I can choose my mic!!
<Twigathy> oo, pulse update?
 * Twigathy will have to update && upgrade when he gets home :D
<BUGabundo> two days agot
<BUGabundo> I've been so busy with my android that I didn't even test it
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> bad BUGabundo :P
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> seems to dye a bit
<BUGabundo> or maybe its just exaile
<BUGabundo> getting now bzr to se
<BUGabundo> nope. i' have no audio !
<BUGabundo> :(
<kklimonda> :}
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> killed PA
<BUGabundo> and reset sinks
<BUGabundo> pidgin is pinging
<BUGabundo> now lets see exatil
<BUGabundo> I have sound
<BUGabundo> lets see for how long now
<BUGabundo> FYI
<BUGabundo> fta: it will start to spread through the daily ppa, in ~2h, if you see people complaining about breakage, please bring them here, or ask them to file bugs
<BUGabundo> fta: just committed the code to make #firefox  3.5 the default firefox in !ubuntu #karmic  *and* in the -daily PPA:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/revision/444
<BUGabundo> WTF
<BUGabundo> volume keys control notify osd
<BUGabundo> but sound remains!
<Twigathy> ...interesting :D
<richardcavell> BUGabundo: so 3.5 is now the default FF?
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: it will be in a few hours, days
<BUGabundo> we NEED testers
<BUGabundo> who ever wants to test it, please go to #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> and also spread the word
<BUGabundo> forum and ML
<BUGabundo> thanks!
<richardcavell> 3.0.x will remain default for Jaunty?   Always?
<kklimonda> yes
<richardcavell> Well, I'm sticking with 3.0.x
<richardcavell> so there
<BUGabundo> richardcavell: yes
<BUGabundo> we can change FEATURES on stable releases
<BUGabundo> you guys really should understand what a RELEASE is all about
<BUGabundo> this is not a rolling distro
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you probably meant "we can't", right? :)
<BUGabundo> right
<kklimonda> It's really hard to get people to understand it unfortunately :/
<BUGabundo> let them go with debian unstable or gentoo or arch
<BUGabundo> those are all rolling
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you were right, fonts in notify-osd are to small... or just notify-osd shouldn't be used to read dents from identi.ca
<BUGabundo> sure, I know some packages are meant to be more updated them others
<BUGabundo> look at gwibber and empathy
<BUGabundo> where 6 months is too much
<BUGabundo> LOLOLO
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> its just a notify
<bjsnider> what's gwibber?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but both gwibber and empathy were just in this phase of development
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: once they settle down it won't be a problem
<Cuddles> BUGabundo, What do you mean by "FATBFS or FTBFD"? (You posted it in a bug report)
<BUGabundo> ftbf something?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> Cuddles: link?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: a µblog tool
<Cuddles> BUGabundo, bug #373006. First sentence.
<bjsnider> oh right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373006 in update-manager "Update-manager should not incentivate to do Partial Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373006
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: with the paste that µblogs evolve they can't be stable for 6 months
<bjsnider> incentivate!
<BUGabundo> not possble
<BUGabundo> I shouldt write bugs at 3 am
<BUGabundo> :\\
<kklimonda> brb
<arand> Cuddles: failed to build ... something ?
<Jad-J> :O
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, how about : upgradifize?
<Jad-J> ubuntu KK
<Jad-J> :)
<BUGabundo> 4 am typo ?
<bjsnider> incentivate to upgradifize
<BUGabundo> :D
<Jad-J> :P
<BUGabundo> Cuddles: D stands for depencie
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> I won't even try to typo fix that
<BUGabundo> will only make it worse
<Cuddles> lol
<BUGabundo> fell free to edit
<bjsnider> i'd love tomake it worse
<BUGabundo> do it! NOW
<BUGabundo> more bug mail my way
<bjsnider> it would be entertaining to see if whoever takes the bug tries to correct it or just proceeds as if it's correct
<bjsnider> like an ali g interview
<BUGabundo> its corrent
<BUGabundo> in a pseudo language :englogues
<bjsnider> it's sin-sational
<bjsnider> i'm amazed nvidia hasn't released a point update to the 185.18 series. that driver takes down every Quadro mobile chip
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: wiki-irc...?
 * Twigathy edits your typos
<BUGabundo> :))
<Twigathy> also: Incentivize? Seriously!?
<bjsnider> don't criticalate his languifications
 * BUGabundo gets a wet trouth at hand
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: english is not my primary language
<Twigathy> I see :o
<BUGabundo> so sometimes stuff comes out partially in Portugues
<Twigathy> Then all is forgiven! :)
<BUGabundo> *portuguese
<BUGabundo> or with typos
<Twigathy> ahh, you should write a bug report all in FORRUN and see what happens ;)
<arand> Btw, is bugs in non-english accepted in lp? Or is eng enforced on lp?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> should ask to refrase to english
<BUGabundo> OTOH Answers accept in other languages then English
 * arand wonders about the implications of that, it ensures comprehension but might also lead to exclusion...
<BUGabundo> usually ppl on #ubuntu-bugs ask LoCo teams to help translate
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> totatly messed OSD
<Twigathy> O_o
<BUGabundo> just got TWO bubble overloaded
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> a sound one and a gwibber notifications
<Twigathy> meep
<BUGabundo> one oveer the other wish I had a 3rd hand  to take a screenshot
<bjsnider> what is osd supposed to do when two messages are sent simultaneously?
<BUGabundo> darn keyb buttons don't set volume now
<BUGabundo> anyone else???
<BUGabundo> or I just need a reboot?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: queue
 * Twigathy has hacked-up volume up/down keys :S
<Twigathy> They run a python script instead c_c
<Cuddles> How do you set which channels the volumes keys change?
<Cuddles> Used to be able to do it with gnome-sound-properties but they've removed that in karmic =.=
<mac_v> hehe... everyone's picking on BUGabundo ;p
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> already accostumed to it
 * Twigathy sends e-hugs to BUGabundo 
 * BUGabundo steps back of that strange hairy guy
<BUGabundo> oh god
<BUGabundo> still having apps going over 100% volume
<Twigathy> :S
<BUGabundo> I was expecting this version to fix that
<mac_v> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format <<<??? got this error when opening an icon theme!
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, how do you go over 100% volume? is this a spinal tap type thing?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<bjsnider> you know, the amp where the dials go to "11" instead of "10"
<kklimonda> anyone using evolution calendar with  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar ?
<kklimonda> can I somehow add an alarm for events from this calendar? :/
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no idea what you are saying!
<BUGabundo> open pavucontrol and see the levers above 100%
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<bjsnider> maybe mr. chen is a big spinal tap fan and he's playing a little joke on everybody
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, watch a flick called "this is spinal tap" and you'll see what i mean.
<Twigathy> It is a very silly film
<Twigathy> sorry, documentary
<BUGabundo> what the heck is a spinal tag?
<Twigathy> A documentary you must watch :o
<bjsnider> a mockumentary
 * BUGabundo slaps bjsnider
<BluesKaj> hmm BUGabundo , still unreachable:  Err http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/non-free Packages
<BluesKaj> something very strange going on
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: their balancer is dead for you
<BUGabundo> let them know
<BUGabundo> maybe one of the servers is not up
<BluesKaj> balancer ?
<BUGabundo> use the direct url
<BluesKaj> I'm using the main server
<BUGabundo> packages.eu.mb .or packages.us.mb
<BUGabundo> that's not a servers
<BUGabundo> it balanced
<BUGabundo> ask on #medibuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah , good point , Ill as kthere
<Twigathy> try one of 91.121.62.209 88.191.79.39 88.191.82.11 :o
<kklimonda> heh, something doesn't detect that I connect headphones..
<Twigathy> (dig packages.medibuntu.org)
<Twigathy> if you don't have dig then apt-get insta- oh ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: new PA allows you to choose
<BUGabundo> guess it was left in MANUAL ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: how, where?
<BUGabundo> pavucontrol
<kklimonda> it doesn't count ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ok, I can choose manually
<kklimonda> but there is no "AUTO" option
<kklimonda> funny that I can't switch between microphones same way
<BUGabundo> you can
<BUGabundo> I see both mics an linein
<DanaG> I also don't get a mic-switch thingy in the PA volume control.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: in pavucontrol?
<DanaG> I have to use bare alsamixer (or gamix), instead.
 * DanaG still hates the "lowest volume -> mute" behavior.
<kklimonda> only because you have some weird led ;)
<DanaG> Try this: put sound card at lowest volume, and then try to unmute it.  Note that the panel icon still shows mute!
<DanaG> NOw try to unmute it again... no change.
<DanaG> That's counterintuitive.
<DanaG> Oh, now the tooltip at least says "volume: 0%".
<kklimonda> true, have you reported it? (i don't remember)
<DanaG> That's slightly better.  Still uses the wrong icon, though.
<kklimonda> nope, still muted for me
<kklimonda> well, it seems it's buggy as hell for me, maybe I should restart after lst update? :/
<kklimonda> brb
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/332081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332081 in gnome-settings-daemon "Panel volume icon state changes to "mute" when volume reaches zero" [Low,New]
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=180942
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 180942 in gnome-media "gnome volume applet mute/zero volume behavior is not intuitive" [Medium,Closed: upstream]
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164925
<ubottu> Gnome bug 164925 in mixer "Mute and volume=0 status are confusing" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> "                     There should be no such thing as a volume-0 icon. "
<DanaG> WRONG,.
<bjsnider> i don't think i agree with you
<bjsnider> if you click and drag the slider out of 0 should the volume become unmuted?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nope, still no "auto" option ;/
<kklimonda> bjsnider: it works like this in many devices
<BUGabundo> I'm going crayz
<BUGabundo> must be the heat
<kklimonda> bjsnider: in my TV when sound is muted I can decrease volume without unmuting it but as soon as I increase it's unmuted
<BUGabundo> or else gmail is borked
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it should
<bjsnider> kklimonda, i don't think you should be able to do that
<bjsnider> well, on the other hand i guess it's ok
<kklimonda> bjsnider: fwiw I think that when user raises the volume he wants to hear something
<bjsnider> but volume 0 and mute should not be 2 different things
<bjsnider> kklimonda, i meant decreasing the volume when sound is mute
<bjsnider> but i think that's ok
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: to zero, sure
<BUGabundo> then again. bellow 60%
<BUGabundo> mine is == to mute
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, that's another issue ;)
<BUGabundo> I know
 * BUGabundo draws the gun on gmail
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: btw, something had to change
<BUGabundo> where did I leave my hammer?
<BUGabundo> who did I lent it last time?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: because now I actually hear something when my volume is set ~20%
<BUGabundo> I want it back
<BUGabundo> great
<kklimonda> ubuntu-bug alsa-base was it?
<BUGabundo> alsa-base or alsa-core
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> nor I remember if alias "audio" is in already
<kklimonda> dtchen is still out? who is main audio hacker now :)
<bjsnider> themuso
<bjsnider> and dtchen
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> you can try #pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> not that I ever had much lucj
<BUGabundo> *luck
<DanaG> I still think zero and mute SHOULD be two different things.
<DanaG> They ARE two different things.
<bjsnider> not really, sir
<DanaG> You ever ask Vista about that?
<DanaG> Works that way there.
<DanaG> Minimum volume is not the same as mute.
<DanaG> There's a "speaker with zero lines" icon.
<bjsnider> your argument is what, that microsoft is right about this?
<DanaG> Yeah, it feels correct to me.
<DanaG> Plus, on my laptop, it's specifically that way.... mute is indicated by a separate control.
<DanaG> And there's actually a mute LED... that's supposed to only be orange when specifically muted, not when at zero volume.
<Cuddles> bjsnider, 0 == mute does get annoying. If i put the the channel for my front two speakers down to 0, it ends up muting, which mutes the LFE channel aswell
<bjsnider> that's a different problem, and i never said it should mute another channel
<DanaG> And the orange LED makes me think this: oh, it's muted... I'll just hit the button to unmute it.
<DanaG> Nope. I hit unmute... it's still "muted".
<DanaG> And then it breaks the LED.
<DanaG> Then I end up with the hardware mute and the software mute in opposite states.
<DanaG> (that is, when the software mute setting the LED even bothers working... which it doesn't, most of the time.)
<billybigrigger> mornin all
<DanaG> Even alsamixer disagrees with the zero-volume being mute.
<DanaG> I can slide to zero volume, it's -46.5dB.
<DanaG> Mute is.... mute.
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> thanks for clearing that up
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now I see the "Combination of two sliders" behavior in PA ... nifty.
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, seems i jumped into the convo at the wrong time :)
<BUGabundo> MUTE and ZERO volume are diff things
<BUGabundo> NOW STOP IT you two
<BUGabundo> yeah billybigrigger
<DanaG> Hmm, another interesting observation: open alsamixer on the hardware card, and then use PA to chagne the volume.
<BUGabundo> some one has to feeds this two kids
<DanaG> Bring the volume to 0... it mutes.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ......
<billybigrigger> pavucontrol broken for anyone else?
<billybigrigger> now that we're on the topic of PA :)
<DanaG> Now unmute, and it stays at 0.  Icon doesn't change, but alsamixer state does.
<oldude67> what the openoffice program compared to m$ money? i need to keep track of what im spending on the roof?
<DanaG> That's a bit inconsistent.
<BUGabundo> oldude67: gnumoney?
<billybigrigger> oldude67, not sure there is an equivalent
<BUGabundo> and a few others
<billybigrigger> not in the OO.o suite though
<DanaG> Even weirder: with it at zero volume, if I mute master, it mutes PCM... but then doesn't unmute it when I unmute PCM.
<oldude67> oh ok
<oldude67> well something.
<DanaG> er, doesn't unmute PCM when I unmute master.
<DanaG> oh yeah, one thing bugs me about my bank (Pacific Service): there seems to be no way to use it with online access via anything but proprietary Quicken.
<oldude67> kmymoney...:D for what its worth...
<DanaG> My iAudio6 player also has one annoyance: 0 volume is mute, and slightly above that is slightly too loud when listening late at night.  There's no middle ground.  =þ
<mac_v> !multisearch
<ubottu> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<DanaG> hmm, right now my mute thingy is back to not working.  odd.
<BluesKaj> I suppose the devs are aware of this : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2009-August/000944.html
<mac_v> anyone bored can read Bug #402767 , awesome rants! ;p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch CSE breaks l18n+setfocus+images+cached+I'm feeling lucky functionality and "violates user trust"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<danbhfive> mac_v: I think that topic made it to slashdot and lwn, meh!
<mac_v> danbhfive: i dont see what the fuss is all about! if you dont like it just diasble it! [but i do agree that they should have somehow informed that they are installing this plugin]
<kklimonda> mac_v: It should be installed as a separate, recommended package
<danbhfive> mac_v: I think its allot of FUD/disinformation..  but personally, I like the idea of the extension.  I would install it if it is optional.  Get better search results, and support Ubuntu?  yes please!
<mac_v> but seriously what does it do actually? i didnt understand from the link ! they collecct the pattern for what? are they planning on launching a new search engine or foor what?
<mac_v> for*
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: around?
<BUGabundo> email it is
 * Twigathy was initially angry, then disabled it, now doesn't care a great deal c_c
<Twigathy> It's just a disabled extension to me!
<BUGabundo> -1
<mac_v> me too... i disabled it the minute i new it was there!
<kklimonda> hmm.. indicator applet doesn't change workplaces?
<Twigathy> Yes, for everybody else it's going to be "OMG what's this evil thing argh, where's mah google search!!"... which is very very bad PR for ubuntu :)
<kklimonda> workspaces*'
<mac_v> hehe the funny thing is , everyone is out for asac's blood! as if he make the decision on his own! ;p
<mac_v> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<danbhfive> mac_v: I think they just collect what searches are made.  less than what google collects. Then. money is made from ad referrals, not the collected info.
<mac_v> danbhfive: bah... i dont think its really about money... if they wanted to make money they would have done this for regular release , not for alpha where the users are more advanced and can quickly recongize the new extension
<DanaG> My gripe with multisearch is that it's ugly and it presents a feature regression.
<DanaG> Oh, and it OVERRIDES my new-tab behavior.
<DanaG> I have mine specifically SET to be blank.
<DanaG> And it overrides that.
<DanaG> They should, instead, change the default.
<kklimonda> DanaG: well, it won't stay forever
<DanaG> Still, it's a matter of principle.  I actually don't mind data collection... but I hate when things override preferences.  Just like I hate how the Xorg synaptics driver is now overriding multifinger tapping settings and edge-width settings.
<dtchen> i suspect that there is enough backlash to disable it in the final
<kklimonda> it is a little rough
<kklimonda> dtchen: from asac's comment it wasn't supposed to get into stable release in this form..
<DanaG> What they should've done instead: change the defaults in the packaged preferences.js.
<DanaG> well, and that's aside from the whole "consent" thing.
<DanaG> ... and the functionality regression.
<kklimonda> well, it was done poorly
<kklimonda> where can I get a list of installed gnome panel applets?
<kklimonda> I think I have something duplicated
<kklimonda> (actually it's just a hunch)
<bike> <bike> uhm, whats the username and password for 9.10? the live session failed to set up the x11 correctly on this hp zt3000 , i got a blank screen in the end
<kklimonda> hmm.. try ubuntu without password
<bike> ah yes that worked
<bike> thanks
<bike> well thats interesting, no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hifi> there shouldn't be
<bike> ok, how can i configure the xserver then?
<hifi> via hal or generated xorg.conf
<hifi> X -configure will do fine
<bike> k thanks
<BUGabundo> TESTERS: start your engines and test firefox 3.5 on daily PPA to help it migrate to archive $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bike> how weird, the xserver is trying to start then seems ot crash
<kklimonda> bike: see in /var/crash if there are any crash files
<BUGabundo> bbl
<bike>  kklimonda i was unable to get out of the restart loop
<bike> trying again in gfx safe mode
<bike> the laptop doesnt have a harddrive so
<kklimonda> heh
<bike> its been resurrected... ish
<bike> i think the gpu is overheating
<bike> making it crash after some use
<bike> whats sr0?
<bike> i get a buffer i/o error
<SKB> cdrom
<bike> ah
<bike> this laptop is close to getting driven over
<bike> 5.04 actually worked like a charm, but then overheated and died, thought it might be the drivers
<penguin42> has the pulse-rt (or was it pa-rt?) group gone recently for everyone else during update?
<FloridaGuy> where do i find the netinstall iso's at
<FloridaGuy> anyone here
<penguin42> I am, but don't know the answer
<FloridaGuy> the netinstall i have right now for 9.10...yerterday...no matter what mirror i choose was saying cant find no kernel module
<Jad> hey guys
<Jad> I have a question
<penguin42> sure
<Jad> what's the stage of Ubuntu karmic koala now...?
<Jad> alfa3?
<Jad> or it is now beta?
<penguin42> I think so
<Jad> ah
<penguin42> think still Alpha3
<EagleScreen> it is alpha 3
<Jad> did u try it?
<Jad> thanks
<EagleScreen> but alpha 4 is comming soon
<Jad> did anyone try it?
<EagleScreen> i am trying kubuntu karmic
 * penguin42 is as well
<Jad> is it too buggy in alfa 3?
<EagleScreen> in general, yes
<penguin42> it has some nice things and has some bugs - so that's what you get for an Alpha
<Jad> ah
<Jad> is there lots of new feautures...?
<EagleScreen> An apha version is very unstable, and has the risk of many regressions at this time
<Jad> yeah.. im thinking of trying Karmic Koala when the beta is realeased...
<EagleScreen> Jad: www.ubuntu.com/testing for more info
<Jad> ok thanks :)
<penguin42> it might even lose 'l's
<Jad> what?
<Jad> :P
<Jad> EagleScreen
<Jad> ur on ubuntu jaunty now?
<EagleScreen> i am on karmic right now, and since some weeks
<penguin42> EagleScreen: Can you do me a favour and look whether your pulse-rt group has gone?
<EagleScreen> penguin42: do u mean in users & groups management?
<penguin42> EagleScreen: Yep
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> I don't don't mean to complain but....
<EagleScreen> i haven't got pulse-rt group
<mattwj2002> I need to have a word with who ever compiles the ralink drivers
<mattwj2002> there are for some wireless cards
<Oli``> Is it possible to get to the guest account at the moment?
<mattwj2002> in 9.04 they work....but they don't have the right options compiled for them to work fully
<EagleScreen> mattwj2002: do you know what kernel module do you need?
<mattwj2002> sure actually two of them
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> one modem too
<mattwj2002> *one sec please
<bjsnider> mattwj2002, try the one in the lbm package
<mattwj2002> rt2860sta
<mattwj2002> is the first one
<mattwj2002> in the rt2860sta module they didn't compile in support for wpa
<penguin42> mattwj2002: I can see an rt2860sta.ko in the current karmic
<Jad__> EagleScreen: sry disconnected..
<penguin42> ah
<Jad-J> I thinkg I've found a bug in some browsers... can U help me make sure of it?
<Jad-J> if you have time...
<mattwj2002> and I think the other one is rt2870sta
<penguin42> again, it is built
<Jad-J> ?
<mattwj2002> right in is in 9.04 as well but it is built incorrectly
<bjsnider> mattwj2002, you probably want to talk to someone in #ubuntu-kernel
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> Jad-J: What are you seeing?
<mattwj2002> okay
<Jad-J> the bug is:
<mattwj2002> in rt2870sta there is no support 802.11n
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> okay well do
<Jad-J> when you open firefox for exemple.. copy the URL.. then `close` firefox.. you won't be able to paste it anymore..
<Jad-J> so it seems firefox is storing what you copy in his clipboard.. and not in ubuntu's clipboard :/
<Jad-J> can u try it and see if it give the same result?
<penguin42> Jad-J: Are you copying using Edit->Copy or just highlighting?
<EagleScreen> yes Jad-J, i have seen that sometimes
<Jad-J> ah
<Jad-J> yeah
<Jad-J> it is also the same in google chrome...
<EagleScreen> fortunately i have klipper to recovery clipboard content
<Jad-J> I tried it in epiphany.. and it worked as expected.. not like firefox and chrome
<Jad-J> ah
<Jad-J> so do you think I should file this bug in firefox?
<dhq> after i updated karamic today my wirless never connects to the accesspoint what do i do
<Jad-J> dhq: are you sure from the WEP key?
<dhq> Jad-J: yup
<EagleScreen> Jad-J: yes, do it, and add also other browsers with the problem (only if they are in Ubuntu repository), use Also affects distribution in Launchpad to do it
<Jad-J> yeah
<Jad-J> chrome is in the ubuntu repository...
<Jad-J> but why should I add chrome in firefox's bug system?
<kklimonda> is it possible to set gnome cpufreq applet to control both cores?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh I get a pair of them
<EagleScreen> Jad-J: which package name has chrome in Ubuntu?
<penguin42> kklimonda: I think I might just have two of them running, one configured for each core
<Jad-J> 1 min to see.. and btw chrome is still in a very early version...
<Jad-J> i think it didnt reach alfa:P
<kklimonda> penguin42: well, I do it same way
<Jad-J> EagleScreen: it's called: Google-Chrome
<EagleScreen> Jad-J: a bug in ubuntu can affect to more than one package (firefox, arora, chrome...)
<penguin42> kklimonda: That's got to be a pain when you have an 8 core :-)
<Jad-J> EagleScreen: but man the bug is not in ubuntu.. it's in the browser right?
<kklimonda> penguin42: I'm pretty sure it can be set manually somewhere in /sys/devices/... but I don't like it
<penguin42> kklimonda: Nod
<Jad-J> because it worked in Epiphany browser.. and it worked in the nautilus file manager...
<EagleScreen> Jad-J: the Ubuntu developpers will decide where the bug is, but have to mention all related packages
<Jad-J> ah
 * penguin42 could believe it might be a library issue that they're both using
<Jad-J> so I file it in ubuntu not in firefox?
<EagleScreen> yeah
<Jad-J> although i'm pretty sure it's a bug from firefox..
<Jad-J> firefox is copying the URL to IT'S clipboard only.. without using ubuntu's clipboard..
<Jad-J> that's why when u close it... u can't paste it anymore
<kklimonda> Jad: the problem of content disappearing from clipboard when application is closed is known for ages
<EagleScreen> Jad-J: you have to repoert a bug in Ubuntu, and in package firefox inside Ubuntu
<kklimonda> Jad-J: so don't bother reporting it
<Jad-J> kklimonda: ah ok.. i just noticed it now...
<Jad-J> and why didn't they fix it?:O
<Jad-J> EagleScreen yeah
<kklimonda> because it's not easy
<Jad-J> :O
<Jad-J> kklimonda: they were disappearing like I'm saying? or accidently disappearing?
<kklimonda> Jad-J: when you close an application you can no longer paste text copied from it
<Jad-J> kklimonda: yeah .. this is what i encountered
<Jad-J> so i won't fill it
<Jad-J> thanks :)
<dhq> Jad-J: after the new update today, the whole network interface changed and now i can enter the wep key for any network, but i cant connect to it
<Jad-J> dhq: ah.. actually i don't know
<Jad-J> ask people who have ubuntu Karmin Koala installed
<Jad-J> like:
<Jad-J> EagleScreen
<Jad-J> and
<Jad-J> Penguin42
<dhq> penguin42: EagleScreen ^^
 * penguin42 doesn't have wireless
<JAd> :O
<JAd> EagleScreen...? :P
<EagleScreen> what happened?
<Jad> :P
 * penguin42 really should set it up someday, but I find I like to follow my packets
<dhq> lol
<Jad> dhq.. ask EagleScreen
<dhq> EagleScreen:  after the new update today, the whole network interface changed and now i can enter the wep key for any network, but i cant connect to it
<EagleScreen> yes, today networkmanager 0.7 has been replaced by a snapshot of networkmanager 0.8
<dhq> EagleScreen: did you try it
<EagleScreen> only for cable
<Jad> Tijj
<dhq> EagleScreen: yes i am on cable and cable works fine... but problems in wireless ... can you confirm
<EagleScreen> dhq: the applet you use to connect can be important, what are you using?
<Jad> tujtijateur
<dhq> EagleScreen: knetworkmanager
<EagleScreen> KDE4 version?
<Jad> or gnome?
<Jad> !kde | dhq
<ubottu> dhq: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Jad> :P
<dhq> Jad: i am on kubuntu lol
<Jad> ah :P
<Jad> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dhq> lol
<EagleScreen> dhq: are you using the recently new small applet in taskbar?
<dhq> Jad: people are not much exprienced on #kubuntu with the new karamic koala
<dhq> yup
<slacker_nl> dhq: i run/ran it
<EagleScreen> a momment dhq
<dtchen> i use kubuntu-ish kde in karmic
<penguin42> dtchen: Do you know what happened to the pulse-rt group?
<bjsnider> dtchen, as your regular desktop?
<dtchen> bjsnider: yes
<dhq> slacker_nl: ??
<dtchen> it's the only way i anticipate migrating kubuntu to use pulseaudio in some reasonable timeframe
<Jad> ok
<dhq> i get confused with pulseaudio and alsa
<Jad> tijj
<dtchen> penguin42: defunct/obsolete; either wait for the linux patches to enable rtkit, or use the pam method for rt
<dtchen> (the "pam method" being /etc/security/limits.conf)
<penguin42> dtchen: Ah OK, because I'd managed to nail a lot of my clicking and popping by adding myself to pulse-rt
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<dtchen> BUGabundo: hi
<dtchen> penguin42: right. the migration path is rtkit, but barring that, the pam->rt bit
<EagleScreen> dhq are you using this applet to conect? http://imagebin.ca/view/Uro5ps.html
<dtchen> dhq: what's to be confused?
<dhq> well i dont know which one to use
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you know why my keyb keys won't change Volume or Mute, but I still see notify osd?
<dhq> and i cant use 2 applications to play audio ... cauz the new application turns out audioless :(
<penguin42> dtchen: I can see rtkit in apt but it's not installed, I guess it'll get added as a dependency and pulled in sometime?
<Jad> Tijj
<loonyphoenix> when's pulseaudio going to be fixed? :(
<dhq> EagleScreen: yup
<Jad> Tijj Tijj TUJTIJATEUR
<dtchen> dhq: if you're using ubuntu karmic, there's no compelling reason to not use pulseaudio
<dtchen> dhq: pulseaudio is a sound server that uses alsa.
<EagleScreen> dhq: and yesterday, could you connect well?
<dtchen> dhq: and, to what two applications are you referring?
<dtchen> loonyphoenix: more specifically?
<dhq> hmm but i have the option of pulseaudio and alsa in sound settings
<penguin42> dtchen: For some people pulse can still cause people a lot of pain
<loonyphoenix> audio would stop playing every 2-15 minutes randomly
<dhq> EagleScreen: when it was the older version i could connect
<loonyphoenix> and then start again
<loonyphoenix> plus, the volume of programs is now adjusting overall system volume
<dtchen> penguin42: that's not a compelling reason to not use it
<dhq> loonyphoenix: true
<bjsnider> sounds like a buffer underrun
<dtchen> penguin42: that sounds like a compelling reason to get it fixed in the karmic timeframe
<penguin42> dtchen: Oh I agree
<EagleScreen> dhq you can test with network-manager-kde applet (it is KDE3 version), if not it is problem of 0.8 version of networkmanager daemon
<dtchen> loonyphoenix: you can disable flatvol if you're annoyed by it
<loonyphoenix> dtchen: what would that do exactly?
<loonyphoenix> and how would i do that?
<dhq> EagleScreen: anyidea when it will get corrected
<dtchen> loonyphoenix: also, please file bugs with useful backtraces instead of handwaving about the symptoms. i can't help you without actual data.
<dtchen> loonyphoenix: disabling flatvol reverts to the "old" behaviour of volume control
<loonyphoenix> Apport filed one of these bugs for me and later reports I just ignored
<EagleScreen> dhq it may be corrected some day
<loonyphoenix> because it seemed like the same bug
<penguin42> dtchen: flash (as always) is still being pesky on 64bit, it's not doing any audio while pulse is on
<kklimonda> interesting, empathy can check spelling in different languages at the same time.
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: that's cool
<dhq> EagleScreen: lol, thanks
<dtchen> penguin42: 64-bit Flash 10 alpha refresh from 30 July works fine here
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: if only it wasn't so minimalistic...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, speaking of pulseaudio.... RAOP output broke in 0.9.16.
<bjsnider> here too
<dtchen> penguin42: if you're using the nspluginwrapper with the 32-bit plugin, Adobe refuses to support it
<loonyphoenix> dtchen: okay then, I want to try it out. could you tell me how to disable flatfov?
<DanaG> I prefer nspluginwrapper, so I can kill Flash without killing the whole damn browser.
<EagleScreen> karmic is deprecating HAL in flavour of devicekit and udev, so some keys or other hardware detection can suffer on regressions during transition
<penguin42> dtchen: Problem is that the 64bit one noirmally takes out the whole of ff
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: do you miss any particular features? (other than metacontacts ;} )
<dtchen> in fact, Adobe has stated flatly that using nspluginwrapper with the 32-bit plugin is the _wrong_ thing to do
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there's something screwy with udev and ACLs on my surround sound USB sound card.
<penguin42> dtchen: I'd rather have to pause my pulse than installing flash without nspluginwrapper
<bjsnider> penguin42, no it does not
<kklimonda> dtchen: any idea why *something* doesn't unmute my headphones when I connect them? speakers are muted but I have to unmute headphones by hand
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: are transports still not supported?
<penguin42> bjsnider: ?
<Jad> tijj?
<dtchen> DanaG: udev bug, see https://code.launchpad.net/~crimsun/udev/ubuntu
<bjsnider> 64-bit liblashplugin.so works all the time, no exceptions and never takes down ff
<dtchen> what the heck is this, bombard dan with questions?
<Jad> im 32-bit
<DanaG> Cool, "known issue" is enough for me -- thanks!
<penguin42> bjsnider: It might be worth another go then, certainly last time I used it was very flaky
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: I was always wondering why would you want to use transports in multiprotocol communicators. (no, they aren't)
<penguin42> dtchen: Well you are the one who knows :-)
<dtchen> kklimonda: you're not providing enough detail
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: I like my chat history in gmail)
<Jad> dtchen: Im bored :/
 * Jad is bored :/
<kklimonda> dtchen: ubuntu-bug alsa-base would be enough?
<bjsnider> penguin42, try wiping out every flash-replaed package on your system. download the plugin from adobe, drop the file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<dtchen> kklimonda: yes
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what else... paprefs has the whole "Network Access" tab disabled.
<penguin42> bjsnider: OK, I'll give it a go
<BUGabundo> YOH ppl no one testing FF 3.5 migration?? we NEED testers NOW
<kklimonda> dtchen: bug 410769
 * Jad is bored
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410769 in alsa-driver "Cant switch automatically between internal speakers and headphones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410769
<BUGabundo> Jad: then do something. help out
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What do you need?
<dhq> thank salot guy gotta run
<Jad> cani help?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: firefox daily ppa 3.5
<Jad> dhq it worked?
<dhq> nope
<Jad> :O
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Ah, I've been running the main 3.5 for a while will that confuse things?
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: also, does empathy notify of emails?
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: with a sound?
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: should it? after all it's an IM and not a email notification icon
<Jad> BUGabundo how can i help?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: shouldn't, but make a profile backup
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: if you're gonna implement Jabber protocol, you should implement it fully)
<BUGabundo> Jad: just add the daily ppa for firefox
<BUGabundo> and install 3.5
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: and the mail notification system is damn usefull
<Jad> what?
<BUGabundo> and test to see if it Imports 3.0 profile
<Jad> :O
<Jad> well.. actually i have a problem with 3.5
<Jad> im still on 3.0 :S
<Jad> dunno why..
<BUGabundo> what was that trick to import a ppa?
<Jad> although i have 3.5 installed
<BUGabundo> I never rememver
<DanaG> Oh, and I tried empathy... it sucks.  Total lack of features and plugins I use in Pidgin, and the voice support didn't even seem to work... it didn't offer voice-chat for friends with iChat on AIM protocol.
<BUGabundo> Jad: great. now is the time to test
<Jad> if i exec: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 .. nothing will install
<Jad> BUGabundo TEST WHAT?!:P it's not wrking
<Jad> working*
<BUGabundo> Jad: if no one reports probs it will hit the archives soon
 * Jad saluts Armageddon
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: developer's time is finite and some features (like voip) are more interesting for majority of users.
<BUGabundo> Jad: that's not what we are testings
<Jad> ah
<BUGabundo> we are testing the migraton from 3.0 to 3.5
<Jad> why don't u go to firefox's channel?
<BUGabundo> using the daily ppa version
<Jad> u would find more people interested...
<BUGabundo> Jad: I 'm tehre dude
<BUGabundo> we need more testers
<Jad> :P
<Jad> well i can't since it's not working here :s
<BUGabundo> or else when we release it on the archive
<BUGabundo> YOU will come complain
<BUGabundo> inteasted telling us BEFORE
<Jad> ok give me the channel and server name..
<BUGabundo> grrrrr
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: why do they reinvent the wheel all of the time then? I like Pidgin well enough; Gajim is a very good client. Why do you need to waste manpower on something that already works with other software? what's so different about Empathy?
<Jad> haha
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-mozilateam
 * Jad TIJJ
<Jad> ok thanks
<Jad> :D
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: there are more important issues gnome should pay attention to, imo, than implementing yet another im client...
<dtchen> kklimonda: so, essentially you want "something" to (un)mute 'Headphone' and 'Speaker' automatically?
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: but Empathy is just a brick built on the top of Telepathy framework
<kklimonda> dtchen: It worked just fine - When I plugged headphones I could hear music in them (and speakers were muted) and vice versa.
<DanaG> oh, and I use my same pidgin logs for both Windows and Linux; that's a blocker for me for using empathy.
<Jad> tijj
<loonyphoenix> kklimonda: well, then, they shouldn't have been wasting time on telepathy either...
<dtchen> kklimonda: sorry? "worked?"
<kklimonda> dtchen: in Jaunty that is :)
<dtchen> kklimonda: right, i have retitled the bug to make that explicit (and would appreciate that being done in the future)
<Jeruvy> with regards to karmic, what componants are installed 'default' for samba?  Just samba-common, or is there others (or a link to an article :)
<Jeruvy> maybe what I seek is a list of packages for inclusion...(goes hunting)
<Armageddon> btw, i wanted to say something, Installing Evolution from the Karmic Koala Packages on Jaunty Jackalops cause Jaunty to uninstall all of its packages, and i mean all of them which will cause a format
<BUGabundo> Jeruvy: check the depencies of ubuntu-desktop seed
<BUGabundo> Armageddon: of course
<Armageddon> same is trying to compile the packages manually
<BUGabundo> it depends on higher gnome libs
<Armageddon> i didn't know that which caused me to format 6 times in 2 days :D
<Jeruvy> BUGabundo: not clear on how to find that out (don't have a karmic build available)  but according to packages, there are 3, samba, samba-common, and samba-bin.
<kklimonda> loonyphoenix: one of the main goals of GNOME is to provide a full development platform - and integration with internet services is one of (more important) features GNOME
<kklimonda> GNOME's developers want to provide
<Armageddon> trial and error
<Armageddon> waiting badely for Karmic Koala to go into Beta Phase so i can start helping you with the Beta Testing
<loonyphoenix> loonyphoenix: couldn't they use an existing application, or its fork at least, like Pidgin, so as not to duplicate other people's work?
<BUGabundo> Jeruvy: packages.ubuntu.com ??
<Jeruvy> BUGabundo: yep sorry :)
<dtchen> kklimonda: which Lenovo is yours?
<DanaG> Empathy is severely lacking on features.
<kklimonda> dtchen: Thinkpad T61 7663-15G
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....after a big upgrade today, my wireless doesn't work any more....can someone help me out?
<durt> m_tadeu, what packages where upgraded? kernel? If so, what happens when you reboot to the previous kernel?
<Jad> m_tadeu: someone just said the same as u..
<loonyphoenix> btw, is the bug with compiz and intel video when fullscreen video flicers when controls appear/disappear known?
<loonyphoenix> I'm trying to look for it but having trouble finding
<loonyphoenix> because there are many similar bugs
<dtchen> kklimonda: so, briefly, jack-sensing doesn't appear to work?
<kklimonda> dtchen: at least not completely - When I plug headphones I don't hear sound anywhere (i.e. speakers get muted)
<m_tadeu> durt: it was a really big upgrade...I recal the kernel was there and so was knetworkmanager
<dtchen> kklimonda: ok, please describe precisely what happens. let's say you don't have hp inserted. are the speakers unmuted? what happens when you remove hp?
<Jad> tijj
<Jad> tujtijateur
<loonyphoenix> okay since nobody is saying anything I'll report the bug. Maybe i'm the only one having it...
<kklimonda> dtchen: (it was before) speakers are unmuted after i login, when I insert HP jack speakers are muted but HPs aren't unmuted, when I disconnect HPs speakers get unmuted
<dtchen> kklimonda: and now?
<kklimonda> dtchen: now I had installed pavucontrol and selected port to Analog Headphones - this setting stayed though reboot
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are this yours:
<BUGabundo> ALSA lib ../../src/conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<BUGabundo> ALSA lib ../../../src/control/control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0
<dtchen> kklimonda: ok, let's see if it's pulseaudio. please use: echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> got them from WINE
<kklimonda> dtchen: done
<dtchen> BUGabundo: that's 408615
<BUGabundo> bug 408615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408615 in alsa-plugins "libasound_module_conf_pulse.so is missing from lib32asound-plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408615
<BUGabundo> kewl
<kklimonda> dtchen: still doesn't work - when I plugin HPs, they aren't unmuted (the same as it was)
<dtchen> kklimonda: please ensure that PA is not active.  sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<kklimonda> dtchen: is dead for sure, only mplayer in lsof output
<dtchen> kklimonda: ok, so you definitely have a linux regression
<dtchen> sigh. these jack/event changes are such a PITA
<dtchen> they've broken internal mics for just about all laptops
<dtchen> kklimonda: i'll try to have a patch for you by mid-week; if you're not comfortable rolling your own kernels, i can try to spin some
<kklimonda> dtchen: sure, I think I can handle it
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, PA doesn't offer me any input-jack selection.
<DanaG> ... for any of my sound cards.
<DanaG> I seem to remember reading that it was now supposed to.
<dtchen> then your codec hasn't exposed it
<dtchen> pa can't just magically create the events
<DanaG> Hmm, but alsamixer already has an input-select thingy.
<DanaG> Is that not what it's using, then?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my mute-LED behavior is still a bit funky.
<dtchen> having the mixer elements is not the same as generating and reporting the jack events
<dtchen> normally these are exposed in patch_codec.c::*codecmodel_auto*()
<DanaG> grr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript/+bug/410556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410556 in ghostscript "Only blank pages print on Brother MFC-7420" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Samsung ML-1210 here.
<penguin42> DanaG: I've had some odd behaviour on my ML-4500 - it really doesn't seem to like greys and I've had things where none of the fonts printed, even though I've been able to render the same postscript file on screen
<DanaG> For me, it's giving entirely blank sheets, and nothing else.
<DanaG> grr, now I have to boot Jaunty to print something.
<billybigrigger> printing woes now? oh boy
<drs305> I spent most of yesterday trying to eliminate 'blank page' printing - and failed.
<drs305> CUPS, HPLIP, fooz2zjs (non-repo), etc
<drs305> * foo2zjs
<billybigrigger> wow i see what you mean by blank pages haha my printer just spit out 5
 * billybigrigger grabs the bandaids for his papercuts
<drs305> Welcome to the club.
<billybigrigger> Epson Stylus NX200 here
<drs305> As DanaG said, your printer will probably still work in Jaunty.
<drs305> HPLJ-1000
<billybigrigger> i worked in A1 and A2
<drs305> Yeah, mine too.
<billybigrigger> actually i didn't work, it did
<drs305> hehe.
<genii> Will there be a ksplice backport to 8.04?
<dtchen> might want to ask in #ksplice
<genii> OK, thanks
<dupondje> somebody alive & kickin ? ;)
<penguin42> just about
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> found out whats causing it
<dupondje> just need confirmation :)
<bjsnider> gremlins?
<dupondje> somebody has 'Width Font' set to 8pt ?
<dupondje> (the last of the 5 fonts u can set)
<dupondje> have dutch text here ;)
<penguin42> dupondje: Yes I do
<penguin42> dupondje: I have Fixed width font set as Monospace 8
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> but u don't have the bug I pasted ?
<penguin42> I don't normally use aptitutde
 * penguin42 eats the spare t
<TylerR> hey is anybody else's mouse clicks in flash (not hover ) working??? can some one verify problem is not me
<penguin42> TylerR: They're working here
<penguin42> TylerR: 32bit flash in nspluginwrapper
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> if somebody could confirm
<penguin42> dupondje: How wide is your terminal in characters?
<dupondje> how u mean ?
<penguin42> how many columns
<dupondje> how can I check ? ;)
<penguin42> dupondje: stty
<dupondje> speed 38400 baud; line = 0;
<dupondje> eol = M-^?; eol2 = M-^?; swtch = M-^?;
<dupondje> ixany iutf8
<penguin42> sorry, stty -a   - top line
<dupondje> speed 38400 baud; rows 85; columns 316; line = 0;
<penguin42> right
<penguin42> dupondje: Now, it's just a guess, try making your window narrower and trying your bug again - I wonder if it starts working when it gets narrower than say 256 chars
<dupondje> 312
<dupondje> then it works :s
<penguin42> now that's a weird number; 256 is a nice round number
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> 312 = OK
<dupondje> 313 = FAIL
<penguin42> 311?
<dupondje> >= 312 = OK
<dupondje> <= 312 = OK
<dupondje> I mean ;)
<penguin42> dupondje: OK, you see by my reckoning it's rare for terminal apps to know about the font being used - but they do know about the width
<dupondje> aptitude is the only giving me issues :s
<dupondje> and its annoying ;)
<penguin42> I've had something similar on an old version of mutt but I think that happens at 256 chars
<penguin42> dupondje: Out of curiosity what displays are you running? You must have what, 2500pixels or so accross ?
<dupondje> 1920x1200
<dupondje> 17" :)
<penguin42> ah, the 8 is 8pt not 8 pixel
<dupondje> pt indeed ;)
<penguin42> yeh, I'm running 1920x1080+1280x800
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> added comment now :p
<dupondje> but prolly nobody will ever fix it :(
<penguin42> dupondje: I dunno, it's pretty well defined like that now and lots of people are getting nice 1920 monitors these days
<dupondje> true, but the bugreport is there for like a month
<dupondje> and really nobody has the same issue ;)
<penguin42> lots are, lots of bugs need fixing
<penguin42> but a bug that has a very clear cause is a lot easier for someone to find the problem with so stands a much better chance
<dupondje> anyway, thx for debugging it :) we know the real bug now :)
<dupondje> going to sleep now :)
<dupondje> nite
<penguin42> night
<bjsnider> penguin42, you're using 32-bit flash?
<penguin42> bjsnider: Yes
<bjsnider> strange
<penguin42> but as you say I will try the 64bit stuff again
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-09
<DanaG> Oh hey, what do I have to do to get avahi and CUPS to automatically recognize a printer attached to an AirPort Express?
<DanaG> It'll recognize other CUPS printers / hosts automatically.... but it doesn't show the AE-connected printer.
<bjsnider> is it not a samba share?
<DanaG> nope.
<DanaG> It shows up as "PDL Printer" in service-discovery-applet.
<bjsnider> then how does the apple computer see it?
<DanaG> + wlan0 IPv4 Samsung ML-1210                               _riousbprint._tcp    local
<DanaG> + wlan0 IPv4 Samsung ML-1210                               _pdl-datastream._tcp local
<bjsnider> you must have a mac there somewhere to configure the AE
<DanaG> There's a Windows utility, too.
<bjsnider> outrageous
<DanaG> Apple really IS damn annoying... I mean, is it too much to ask for a danged WEB INTERFACE?
<DanaG> =þ
<penguin42> DanaG: If you go to add a printer and tell it to look at that host does it work?
<DanaG> Yeah, works just fine -- airportexpress.local
<DanaG> I just wanted it to be automatic -- that is, only show up when I'm at home.
<bjsnider> buy a real router?
<DanaG> I have one; the AE is a client.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder what we could get on ebay for the AE.  (It's wireless-G, not N).
<penguin42> bjsnider: I think it is doing stuff using standard protocols - I think it's all the avahi stuff (what Apple call Bonjour?)
<DanaG> IPP printers (_ipp._tcp) work fine, and show up in CUPS.  Only the AE one doesn't show up.
<DanaG> s/doesn't/fails to /
<DanaG> hmm, anyone else have issues with being unable to click the controls in Flash objects, such as YouTube videos?
<penguin42> someone else asked that before - but I was OK doing some flash clicks - although that was in a game rather than actual controls
<DanaG> hmm, how do I get the 64-bit Flash?
<bjsnider> try wiping out every flash-related package on your system. download the plugin from adobe, drop the file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<bjsnider> i should keep that in glipper all the time and just paste it in whenever someone asks that
<penguin42> bjsnider: Is there a reason flashplayer-installer doesn't do that
 * penguin42 wonders if it actually does
<bjsnider> maybe it does
<bjsnider> i just find it easier to do it th is way
<DanaG> ugh, screen blanked.
<DanaG> wow, actually, it seems to be 1 hour after I log in.
<bjsnider> adobe doesn't rev the thing very often, like every six months or whatever
<penguin42> ah that one again ...
<penguin42> bjsnider: Yeh but when it does it's often a security thing
<bjsnider> so i just keep it in the home directory whenever i reinstall
<penguin42> bjsnider: actually there's a bug requesting packaging of it - bug 326555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326555 in flashplugin-nonfree "Please package flashplugin 64bit" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326555
<penguin42> bjsnider: It looks like there's something that means that the ubuntu.com archives only hold stables and since the 64bit is officially still alpha then it can't go on
<bjsnider> yeah, whatever. ican't keep track of it. there are 3 or 4 different ways of doing it including some half-realized open-source knock-off
<bjsnider> oh, that's stupid
<bjsnider> idiotic
 * penguin42 thought he remembered that from somewhere - I'd commented on it 6 months ago :-)
<dtchen> bjsnider: it's indeed a licensing agreement. canonical cannot redistribute a non-release version.
<bjsnider> if you say so, sir
<dtchen> i was the motu who asked for it back in the day, and that's what adobe told me.
<bjsnider> by the time it gets sorted out, flash will have gone the way of realplayer
<dtchen> that's doubtful
<bjsnider> dtchen, is there any way in a control file to establish a dependency on either one package or another, not at build-time but at install time?
<derekS> hey guys, does anyone know about the karmic moblin port?
<richardcavell> How do I download wine from Karmic repos so I can build it from source?
<richardcavell> I mean, download the source code?
<dtchen> derekS: there was a mobile irc channel for ubuntu last i remember
<derekS> dtchen: i have looked fori t, do you know it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what ever did happen to the ARM Netbook idea Canonical had?
<dtchen> richardcavell: presuming you have an active universe deb-src line, apt-get source wine
<dtchen> DanaG: it's in progress
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't heard any news about it in quite a while.  Are there any articles anywhere?
<richardcavell> dtchen: okay.  Where will it install the source code in my filesystem?
<dtchen> there have been a shedload of patches flying past
<derekS> personally, i have never been impressed with an OS like I have been with moblin
<dtchen> richardcavell: .
<richardcavell> okay
<derekS> its the first that I have seen as revolutionary (well for netbook type tasks)
<DanaG> I mean, I see the software side... but what hardware will it be on?
<richardcavell> I'll make a directory for it then
<dtchen> bjsnider: sure, use '|'
<dtchen> bjsnider: e.g., if you want foo to depend on bar or baz (but prefer bar), then use: Depends: bar | baz
<DanaG> !info dtrx
<DanaG> very very handy tool.
<ubottu> dtrx (source: dtrx): intelligently extract multiple archive types. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<DanaG> It makes sure things won't go trampling all over the current directory.
<bjsnider> dtchen, i know but, the problem is i'm linking to dynamic libs that can be provided by two different packages, and after build is done, the resulting package asks for the one it chose during the build process and refuses the other choice
<bjsnider> i think it's impossible
<derekS> dtchen: do you know the ubuntu mobile channel
<DanaG> dang thingy asks for authentication for mounting my eSATA drive.
<dtchen> derekS: i think ubuntu-mobile, but i could be mistaken
<derekS> dtchen: thanks :) i forgot the E :)
<DanaG> And it gives "not permitted" for the other partition on that drive, because it can't queue two authentications at once.
<dtchen> bjsnider: look at how ffmpeg dlopens one or the other of (un)stripped libs
<bjsnider> dtchen, i'll do that, but i'm not sure with my last question that i made clear what the problem is. using your example, what if i put the pipe in the control file and the build system picks bar at build time. now the resulting foo package depends on bar when installed, even if the user want to install baz instead. is there a way to give the user the choice?
<richardcavell> dtchen: when I've downloaded the source, if the repo version of the source is updated, can I update it within Update Manager like normal?
<richardcavell> dtchen: ie does it operate like a binary package?
<bjsnider> richardcavell, the minor updates don't chage the source tarball but change the other two
<bjsnider> major updates are new source tarballs
<richardcavell> bjsnider: at the moment the repo version of wine is 1.1.26.  Presumably the maintainer will get around to updating the binary package to 1.1.27
<richardcavell> When he does, if I want to upgrade my source code to version 1.1.27, what do I do?
<bjsnider> that would be a minor update
<bjsnider> just repeat the command
<bjsnider> it will download the new source files
<dtchen> bjsnider: err, you would build-dep both and generate two separate binary packages.
<richardcavell> you mean just repeat apt-get source wine?
<bjsnider> yes
<dtchen> bjsnider: again, see what the ffmpeg source does
<bjsnider> because now the source is updated
<bjsnider> dtchen, that's what i thought. thanks
<richardcavell> bjsnider: is there a way to update the source instead of downloading all over again?
<richardcavell> (It's 18 megs)
<bjsnider> the tarball is the big object and it won't change on a small update
<richardcavell> okay
<bjsnider> oris this a release coming from wine?
<richardcavell> I just downloaded it and now I realise that it's the wrong source code.  I should have said apt-get source wine1.2
<bjsnider> you meant he ubuntu version is called 1.1.26?
<bjsnider> or the wine version?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: the ubuntu karmic repo currently has 1.1.26
<richardcavell> On 4 August, version 1.1.27 was released
<richardcavell> but it's not in Ubuntu repo
<bjsnider> ok, that would be a new tarball then
<bjsnider> ubuntu point releases wouldn't. if it's a bug in the ubuntu package it would not be a new tarball
<richardcavell> Presumably the maintainer (Scott Ritchie) will get around to updating the repos
<richardcavell> Now, I can download the new version of wine within update manager.  But to update the source I'll have to rm -rf the directory and then apt-get source wine1.2 all over again, right?
<bjsnider> why did you want the source?
<richardcavell> I'm trying to profile some code to find a bug and I need debug symbols
<kklimonda> richardcavell: there are debug symbols for every binary (and probably library) present in supported repositories
<bjsnider> i thought you were just trying to build your own version in pbuilder or something
<richardcavell> kklimonda: so how do I get them?
<kklimonda> (unless we are talking about ppas.. yawn)
<kklimonda> richardcavell: you should add repositories listed on this page: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash
<kklimonda> richardcavell: and then install <packagename>-dbgsym package
<bjsnider> richardcavell, if the bug you're talking about is fixed in the new version, what's the point of debugging the current one?
<richardcavell> the fact that it's edubuntu instead of ubuntu - does that make any difference?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: it's not fixed in the new version - I'm just saying that 1.1.27 wine is not in the repos.  To get that I'd have to compile from source
<richardcavell> (or wait a week)
<bjsnider> how do you know it's not fixed?
<DanaG> oh yeah, so how do I get the 32-bit pulse-alsa  thingy back?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: I don't, but it's not in the changelogs
<richardcavell> I only just reported the bug
<richardcavell> I'm back now.  My net connection dropped for a second
<DanaG> interesting.... the volume slider for my USB sound card in PulseAudio... has no effect!
<Tamagotono> anyone know how to restart the x-server in karmic?  Used to be ctrl-alt-bkspc but that doesn't work now.
<derekS> Tamagotono: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should doo the trick
 * richardcavell is back again
<bjsnider> or log out and log back in
<Tamagotono> derekS: Thanks, unfortunatly I have to switch to a standard terminal for that to work, else it does not re-start x.  There used to be an option to disable NoZap in xorg.conf, but I don
<Tamagotono> oops... dont even see that file.
<derekS> Tamagotono: sorry, i dunno, thats how i do it
<Tamagotono> I appreciate your help.  :)
<richardcavell> dtchen: okay I've downloaded the source
<richardcavell> dtchen: now can I go ./configure, make, make install to get my debug symbols installed?
<DanaG> odd... is the font rendering in Karmic supposed to be any different from the font rendering in Jaunty?
<kklimonda> I dont think so
<bjsnider> richardcavell, having some internet problems are we?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: lol, you noticed
<DanaG> When I booted Jaunty to print something, I noticed that the fonts seemed slightly nicer there, somehow.
<DanaG> argh... wtf... now Totem's app-volume slider controls the whole sound card.
<DanaG> I just accidentally blasted myself by turning up the volume -- the thing was muted, so I figured I'd unmute the app and move it to max volume... and BAM!, it put the sound card at max volume, too.
<DanaG> That flat-volumes interface strikes me as a really bad idea.
<DanaG> It may make sense technically... but to the user, it's just plain screwed up.'
<DanaG> When you control Windows Media Player's volume, it doesn't touch the sound card volume.... so why is it different here?  It totally breaks my expectations for what volume controls should do.
<SeveredCross> DanaG: Flat volumes is terrible.
<SeveredCross> I actually nuked PulseAudio earlier today, and just rebound my multimedia keys to use amixer and bash scripts to change my ALSA volume.
<SeveredCross> I'm so sick of PulseAudio.
<SeveredCross> I don't care if I can't get multiple application sound mixing, I don't ever use more than one sound-producing app anyway.
<bjsnider> SeveredCross, why not try OSS4?
<richardcavell> Okay, I'm trying to install package wine1.2-dev but it depends on wine (=1.1.26).  Now, I know that that dependency is wrong.  It should depend on wine1.2 (=1.1.26), and I have that package installed.  I've filed a bug report about the incorrect depends.  Can I use apt-get to forcibly install the wine1.2-dev anyway?
 * richardcavell watches the tumbleweed roll through in response to his question
<bjsnider> richardcavell, i don't understand the problem. did you make a typo in there?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: No
<richardcavell> sudo apt-get install wine1.2-dev fails
<bjsnider> why?
<richardcavell> it says unresolved dependency: wine (=1.1.26)
<ScislaC> Is anyone aware of a way to bypass the physical wireless switch on a laptop to enable wireless? (pretty sure the switch is outright broken/non-functional... doesn't work in Ubuntu or XP)
<richardcavell> But on Ubuntu, package wine only goes up to 1.0.1.
<richardcavell> The unstable version of wine (1.1.26) is in package wine1.2
<bjsnider> oh, i see
<richardcavell> So the guy has listed the wrong package name in the dependencies
<richardcavell> It should depend on wine1.2 (=1.1.26)
<bjsnider> yes, i see
<richardcavell> But I'm asking - if I forcibly install the package anyway, am I going to bork my computer?
<ScislaC> you could get 1.1.27 from the winehq jaunty repo...
<bjsnider> actually, the package shouldn't have been renamed like that, or the control file should have been scrubbed more thoroughly before it was sent in to build
<richardcavell> ScislaC: Will it work on Karmic without modification?
<ScislaC> yep
<ScislaC> does here
<richardcavell> ScislaC: I'm a little bit reluctant to add the winehq repo to Software Sources.
<richardcavell> ScislaC: Also, I want debug symbols cos I'm doing some profiling to track down a bug.  What does the winehq repo give you?  Just the binaries, or can you install debug symbols?
<ScislaC> well, for the record, I almost always am running a +1 of ubuntu with the stable winehq's repo... 4 ubuntu releases now with no problems
<ScislaC> 1 sec
<ScislaC> it has wine-dev as well
<richardcavell> Okay, how big is it?
<richardcavell> Has it got all the source?  The dependencies for wine1.2-dev are 181 megs of downloads
<SeveredCross> bjsnider: Most apps don't support OSS these days, at least I think.
<SeveredCross> Though, OTOH, most of the apps I use are GStreamer, and GStreamer should support oSS.
<ScislaC> richardcavell: It has all the same packages that ubuntu provides... however, I have a pretty -dev'd out system, so when I go to add the wine-dev package that's all it wants to add
<richardcavell> ScislaC: ok
<richardcavell> I just want all my dependencies to work nicely with each other
<ScislaC> richardcavell: you could try it without pain though since ubuntu does the 1.2 naming and winehq still isn't adding the numbers in the name (just wine, as opposed to wine1.2)
<richardcavell> Won't I have to uninstall package wine1.2 (from Ubuntu universe repo) and then install wine from winehq repo?
<ScislaC> richardcavell: ahhh... yes you do (just tried to tag the other for install)
<ScislaC> but it won't kill your current config if you don't tell it to :)
<richardcavell> So remove rather than purge, you mean?
<ScislaC> yes
<richardcavell> ScislaC: I think that will still result in downloading 181 megs of -dev files
<ScislaC> richardcavell: hmmm... dunno what to tell you if that's the concerning part for you (slow connection?)
<richardcavell> ScislaC: I just want the debug symbols
<richardcavell> ScislaC: If I compile my wine from source, I may end up conflicting with my package manager
<ScislaC> richardcavell: gotcha
<richardcavell> If I download it from the Ubuntu repos, there's a bug in the dependencies
<richardcavell> So I'm a bit stuck
<richardcavell> I think the best idea is: I emailed the maintainer of the Ubuntu repo version of wine, and I'll get him to fix the dependencies
 * ScislaC nods
<ScislaC> the maintainer may also have a ppa, so that may be worth looking for
<richardcavell> Then if I compile from source, my package manager will not regard it as foreign
<richardcavell> On another issue, is anyone able to get package dontzap to work?  On my MacBook, I can't get X to restart by doing Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<ScislaC> I seem to recall reading on the ubuntu-devel list that it's currently broken
<Sarvatt> dontzap does what it says now, it doesnt allow zapping if its enabled :D you change it in keyboard layout options now
<ScislaC> It seems like they're not terribly concerned atm since the goal is to get X so rock solid that you'd never need to use it... they feel switching ttys should be sufficient.
<ScislaC> that's where it is
<richardcavell> Well, on my MacBook I try to run games under wine.
<richardcavell> And sometimes it's impossible to get my mouse pointer or keyboard focus out of the game, so I have to log out to get control of my computer again
<richardcavell> I can sometimes Ctrl-Alt-Esc and get my mouse pointer to the System-> Log Out menu item
<richardcavell> !libatasmart0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libatasmart0
<richardcavell> libatasmart0 was just installed as a new install under Update Manager.  Now Computer Janitor is saying it's no longer in the repository.
<spO> dpkg -i newcustomkernel.deb  is not updating my menu.lst file ,  is there an alternative program and command that does this besides manual way?
<drs305> spO: Are you using grub2?
 * richardcavell is going to play Half-Life to cure his dependencies-induced headache.
<spO> in my fstab it has a incorrect entry, how can i find the correct UUID ?  it says the following:  # Entry for /dev/ !! UNKNOW DEVICE !! :     UUID=8810c2d8-da34-4513-973b-aff3d295ee9f / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1      # Entry for /dev/sda5 :   UUID=637c37bb-1c11-4507-ace7-a31180fbb8a1 none swap sw 0 0
<spO> oh wrong channel
<bjsnider> spO, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<bjsnider> well, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -l would be better i suppose
<bjsnider> something about URW Chancery L borks firefox
<bjsnider> somebody who has ff 3.5 look at this page and then compare it to another browser: http://www.codestyle.org/servlets/FontSampler?class=URWChanceryL&font=URW%20Chancery%20L&compare=normal
<mac__v> bjsnider: ??? midori displays the font as italic , and firefox doesnt!
<bjsnider> no, it's not italic
<bjsnider> the font is cursive to begin with
<bjsnider> look at it in ff 3.0
<bjsnider> ff 3.5 is not displaying URW Chancery L at all
<mac__v> oh yeah , cursive... midori and firefox 3.0  are same
<bjsnider> it's dummying out and displaying the default system font
<odinsbane> Can I put karmic koala on a partition of a usb hard drive and boot from that to see how it works?
<DanaG> I actually DO use the multi-device features of PulseAudio.
<spO>  JFS was not made for being a OS fs , why is it being used for that now... people cannot create something that is more effective or efficent?
<bjsnider> ext4 is
<bjsnider> utilifate that one
<genii> I'm leaning to xfs
<bjsnider> xfs has problems dealing with extremely large files
<genii> bjsnider: Interesting. I stream dual-layer DVD isos off it without hiccups. ( ~9Gb)
<bjsnider> try deleting them
<jhannan> interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<bjsnider> btrfs is awesome, but not ready
<bjsnider> another year at least
<SeveredCross> Deletes are slow on XFS, that's a known fact.
<SeveredCross> But reads and writes are fast.
<bjsnider> i don't think it does reliable fsck recoveries either
<genii> SeveredCross: I used to get "hiccups" on data stream every 4G with ext2/3
<SeveredCross> genii: Interesting.;
<SeveredCross> OpenSolaris uses ZFS right?
<bjsnider> yes
<jhannan> i remember hearing the guy that wrote reiser was going to jail?
<bjsnider> their own fs
<bjsnider> he is in jail\
<DanaG> <rant> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000886.html </rant>
<bjsnider> he killed his wife
<jhannan> guess no more reiser
<bjsnider> the law carries penalties for that kind of on the stiff side
<SwedeMike> DanaG: really hope we'll see more 200dpi screens, I really want one anyway. 2560x1600 at like 22" would be nice
<DanaG> My laptop is 147 DPI.
<SwedeMike> but people generally dont have good eyevision enough, I think that's why
<DanaG> Good thing Linux rocks at DPI scaling.
<SwedeMike> ... and the OSes have historically been bad at resizing stuff, but that changed with vista
<DanaG> Oh, and by default, Win7 actually sets DPI to the actual DPI of the display!
<SwedeMike> so if we can just get XP out of corporate, things might improve
<bjsnider> DanaG, i don't know that we have the computing power to use a monitor with, for instance, 300dpi
<DanaG> There is literally NO monitor I can buy, that would work as a secondary monitor, without having things 1.5 times as large when on the secondary display.
<bjsnider> even if it was economical to manufacture at an affordable price
<DanaG> It sucks -- I simply CAN'T use dual monitors -- none matches my internal!
<DanaG> If I wanted to match my internal... I'd have to buy a laptop LCD and an LCD controller.  Total price: 700 bucks, or so.
<jhannan> ah hans reiser left two books on police murder investigations inside his car, woops
<richardcavell> who is he?
<genii> richardcavell: Brilliant programmer that snapped and killed his wife
<richardcavell> ok
<bjsnider> i don't think he snapped
<mac_v> richardcavell: the developer of reiserFS
<bjsnider> he was always a nut
<mac_v> lol
<genii> Hehe
 * mac_v awaiting BtrFS
<SwedeMike> DanaG: well, let's hope the future brings nice things now, seems most of the elements are starting to fall in place, there are screens, there are OSes that can do this nicely, so the entry point for actually putting this screen into production seems to be less and less
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and nifty thing: the HD3650 can handle HL2DM at 1920x1200 with good texture filtering and vsync on.
<DanaG> I just have to have AA off -- and at 147 DPI, I really mostly don't need AA.
<SwedeMike> but we're hampered by the people who think that running 1024x768 on a 1280x1024 19" screen is good...
<bjsnider> butnot on linux i'm sure
<genii> DanaG: Thats the same card I have, it's nice
<DanaG> Yeah, that's on Windows.  I boot native when I want to play.
<DanaG> Mine's a Mobility, rather.
<DanaG> As long as I can't get this high DPI in a desktop... I will not buy any desktop.
<bjsnider> oh, i thought i was taking a gratuitous dig at fglrx, but i guess i was right anyway
<DanaG> Actually, a bigger blocker is Wine's audio suckage.
<DanaG> It doesn't do surround sound, and it deals very badly with PulseAudio -- and yes, I do want to route it through PulseAudio.
<bjsnider> i've got antialiasing and anisotropic filtering both on full blast (16x)
<DanaG> 1920x1200 is my native resolution.
<DanaG> sO IT looks really nice.
<bjsnider> still get >8000fps in glxgears
<DanaG> oh yeah, something odd: my laptop screen seems to have a "smudge" that's somehow permanent.
<DanaG> glxgears_is_not_a_benchmark.
<DanaG> Try nexuiz.
<bjsnider> how about what's that game?
<bjsnider> uh...
<bjsnider> ETQW
<DanaG> hmm, haven't used it.
<DanaG> I was thinking you were thinking of that "sausage" -- sauerbraten
<mac_v> bjsnider: where do you set those filtering?
<bjsnider> i can run that at 1680x1050 graphics at maximum settings with AA and anisotrpic at 16x
<bjsnider> mac_v, nvidia-settings
<mac_v> ah! stupid ATI
<bjsnider> move to nvidia
<mac_v> hehe... this is a laptop :(
<DanaG> amdcccle
<DanaG> My laptop offered a choice of either... it's a discrete card.
<mac_v> huh... never tried that
<odinsbane> whats with the alpha 1/ alpha 2, will keeping upgraded with packages keep me upgraded on the karmic release?
<SwedeMike> newuiz has a benchmark mode?
<SwedeMike> nexuiz
<SwedeMike> odinsbane: yes.
<DanaG> Yeah, in the multiplayer "demos" section.
<odinsbane> whoa 1009 packages to be upgraded
<bjsnider> i don't see that section
<bjsnider> i have a multiplayer section
<DanaG> demos is a tab in the 2.5 version.
<DanaG> I got it from getdeb.
<bjsnider> i'll runt he benchmark out of phoronix-test-suite
<DanaG> hmm, what benchmark do they have?
<DanaG> I haven't tried that test suite.
<bjsnider> they have all of them
<SwedeMike> yeah, it seems very comprehensive
<bjsnider> is there a php-gtk package in karmic?
<crdlb> heh, I still can't believe he used php-gtk ...
<bjsnider> maybe he's a web guy and he only knows php
<crdlb> that would simply be an opportunity to learn
<bjsnider> yes but gee whiz
<DanaG> "all of them" -- hah, odd answer.
<pkt> is cups universally broken right now in karmic?
<pkt> after the last update I can't print anything any more and cups prints "Weird page contents" in the error_log
<andresmh> I keep getting this error when doing apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 248DD1EEBC8EBFE8
<andresmh> not sure what i messed up but how can i fix it?
<SeveredCross> andresmh: You're using a PPA whose signature you didn't add to your keyring.
<SeveredCross> andresmh: Try this: gpg --recv-keys 248DD1EEBC8EBFE8 && gpg --export --armor 248DD1EEBC8EBFE8 | sudo apt-key add -
<SeveredCross> That will add that key to your apt keyring.
<andresmh> is there a way to know which PPA is the problematic one? perhaps i should get rid of it instead
<SeveredCross> andresmh: It's the Network-manager PPA, and it's not really being problematic.
<SeveredCross> The packages are signed, you just don't have the key.
<SeveredCross> (I only know it's the N-M PPA because I fetched the key).
<andresmh> ah :) wow, good memory with those hexadecimal numbers
<SeveredCross> Nah, I copy-pasted the line I typed above. :)
<andresmh> hehe
<andresmh> another question about apt-get. I'm trying to revert a bunch of updates I did to pulseaudio but for some reason is not letting me force a specific version.
<andresmh> This is the problem: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/409819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409819 in ubuntu "[regression] Microphone not working after pulse updates on Karmic" [Undecided,New]
<andresmh> while it gets fixed I'd like to revert back
<SeveredCross> No idea, not an apt wizard.
<mac_v> andresmh: isnt that a pulse audio error , why is it filed in ubuntu?
<mac_v> in general i mean
<andresmh> mac_v, ah good point. You know, sometimes I don't know where to file bugs. Sometimes is obvious what the package is but other times I have no idea.
<andresmh> I'd be happy to submit the bugs to the appropriate place I  just find the process a bit daunting.
<andresmh> like in this case, there were a bunch of pulse packages that were upgraded. Do each one of them have their separate launchpad space?
<andresmh> Is there a Pulse Audio repo for Karmic? I could only find the source repo
<DanaG> oh yeah, is it a known issue that the RAOP is broken in PA 0.9.16?
<andresmh> what is RAOP?
<DanaG> Remote Audio Output Protocol.
<DanaG> The AirPort Express thingy.
<andresmh> is that why I am not able to record sound DanaG ?
<DanaG> Geez, Apple really does name things rather annoyingly. I don't want a runway anywhere near my computer... would be too noisy.
<ripps> Pulseaudio is suddenly ramping my volume up too high. It was working great the yesterday, but there appears to have a been a change recently that makes it too loud
<DanaG> handy hint for mic issues: install gamix.  It's a bare-ALSA volume control app.
<x1250_> hi
<maxiras> Hola
<ripps> Listening to music on my headphones was perfect at about 30-40% yesterday, but today, It's been ramped up so high that I have to keep around 5-10% to keep it from being too loud, but that doesn't give me alot of range to fine tune the volume
<DanaG> ah, probably the new "use multiple volume sliders" feature.
<DanaG> Open alsamixer on the device, and watch as you change the volume in pulseaudio.
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<x1250_> one of my cores is running at full speed but the other one is not. /proc/cpuinfo reports one at 1667Mhz, but the second one only at 1000Mhz. I tried $ cpufreq-selector -g performance but it doesn't help. I guess I'm kinda clueless. This is a T2300 Core Duo, on a DELL Inspiron 9400.
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0   in console -- 0 is sound card number.  may be 1 or 2 or such.
<DanaG> I don't know that there even are language-specific +1 channels.
<maxiras>  maxiras: click on "join"
<maxiras> [03:04] <mostafa_> maxiras: then in add channel for example type "#ubuntu+1"
<maxiras> [03:04] --> prasad has joined this channel (n=quassel@59.184.24.179).
<maxiras> [03:06] <mostafa_> maxiras: wish you help
<maxiras> [03:06] <prasad> Hey can anyone tell me how to change mouse setting on Kubuntu 9.04. I want to check the click properties. iwant my folder to open on double click and not single click which is default
<ripps> DanaG: I know, it seems to primarily move master but it seems to move around several sliders. I think the issue is that It moves the pcm slider too high
<maxiras> How to change the link to the chat room in Spanish
<ripps> pcm is either 0 or 80, but it would probably be best at 50 or if it would move slowly as I ramp up the volume. 0 or 80 with nothing in between is too strong
<andresmh> I don't want the latest Pulse Audio so I downloaded a bunch of .deb's of the previous version. But when trying to install them I get: Error: A later version is already installed. I am afraid of uninstalling pulseaudio because it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<mac_v> andresmh: i think its better to report the problems and get it fixed than to roll back... else the problems ith your setup *might* never get solved
<andresmh> mac_v, i did report the problem :) i just want to roll back while it's fixed
<mac_v> hehe... crappy PA updates messed up everything in my system too!
<ripps> Man my PA was perfect yesterday... Now it's terrible
<mac_v> i'd love to roll back too while things get fixed ;p
<mac_v> ripps: same here, *everything* is messed up... all regressions!
<mac_v> andresmh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<ripps> I"m using a workaround by using software mixer in my mpd and having the client ramp the volume low in the application so it doesn't sound so loud.
<mac_v> andresmh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321156
<ripps> But I shouldn't have to manually lower the volume on each individual app because PA can't remember how to gradually increase volume
<supreme> hey
<supreme> i have a pretty weird problem
<supreme> i cannot activate the wireless network
<supreme> the adapter is recognized automatically
<supreme> but when i do right click in network manager the option "activate wireless" appeared gray and i cannot use it
<supreme> is karmik alpha3 fresh install and then i updated like 1 hour ago
<mac_v> supreme: which kernel?
<supreme> 2.6.31-5-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 1 12:48:18 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mac_v> huh weird , i had problems with 31-4 and they were all fixed in 31-5!
<supreme> and i do iwconfig and the hardware is there
<supreme> i even try with an usb wifi adapter and it was detected, but the same, cannot activate wireless network
<mzuverink> will there be support for the Itouch in the next version?
<mzuverink> I hope so, I bought one and cant put music or anything on it
<mzuverink> Please include it if possible, thanks much
<spO> If i make a custom kernel, such as kernel 2.6.30-4   , how do i install ATI drivers for that kernel? they are not working right for me
<supreme> anyone?
<supreme> mac_v, you say that you had problems related to wireless in the 31-4 kernel?
<coordinador> hey
<coordinador> mac_v, i rebooted and everything works fine :S
<coordinador> i dont know if it is related to karmic
<coordinador> but...
<coordinador> when i add an msn account in empathy, i cannot activate, unless i put my password, it is normal? i cannot just add an account without store my password in the system?
<mac_v> coordinador: yeah empathy keeps asking for keyring password.
<coordinador> oh.. i see
<coordinador> i dont like that.. is there something to do related to? like a suggestions forum or some?
<coordinador> maybe reporting as a bug could not be correct.. i think.
<coordinador> what about if im in a computer that is not mine?
<coordinador> i dont want my password stored there
<mzuverink> ipod itouch next release, support for it would be banner!
<mac_v> coordinador: i'd say filing a bug is the best
<coordinador> oh, ok
<mac_v> coordinador: after you file a bug could you pls , post the bug # here
<coordinador> of course
<coordinador> the "bug" was already sent :o
<coordinador> #
<coordinador> Binary package hint: empathy
<coordinador> Password-protected rooms aren't supported, limiting Empathy's use in common group chat situations where there are (more or less) private rooms. Currently targetted after GNOME 2.26, maybe 2.28?
<coordinador> Confirmed for future: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Roadmap
<coordinador> 		
<coordinador> 	
<coordinador> I am affected by this bug
<coordinador> #256477 "Add support for password-protected ..."
<coordinador> Just mark the bug as affecting me
<coordinador> Subscribe me as well
<coordinador> OKCancel
<coordinador> 	
<coordinador> 		
<coordinador> #
<coordinador> 		
<coordinador> #391659 Cannot setup an account without saving the password
<coordinador> OH im so sorry!!! i swear only copy one line!!!! :O
<coordinador> mac_v, is there a way to erase the last conversations in empathy?
<mac_v> coordinador: i dont know , i dont use empathy
<coordinador> ok, thanks
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> anybody has the problem that to increase the volume you have to open the alsamixer and incresease the headphone instead of the pcm or the normal volume control?
<sigjuice> hi
<Bert_2> Hi, is it me or ain't it possible to get vmware-tools build on karmic yet ?
<odinsbane> morning, I installed karmic koala and now metacity / gnome won't display.  I think it is because I am using an ati card.
<odinsbane> I used a different tty (ctr-alt f6) and everything seems to be running ok.
<odinsbane> well I suppose Ill try rebooting to an older kernel to see if I can fix it.
<Bert_2> Hi, is it me or ain't it possible to get vmware-tools build on karmic ?
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<alteregoa> someone tell me where the samba files are stored?
<alteregoa> the config?
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: /etc/smb/ ?
<alteregoa> nope
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: $ sudo updatedb && mlocate smb.cnf
<odinsbane> anybody have any luck with fglrx drivers for ati cards?  I can boot up using the old kernel, but then no 3d.
<BUGabundo> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alteregoa> ok i hope i find that
<BUGabundo> NM broke for anyone else??
<odinsbane> somebody said the kernel I a using doesn't support fglrx, so maybe I need to upgrade that but ...
<alteregoa> its messed up after samba 4 install and uninstall
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: did you upgrade to 0.8 ?
<BUGabundo> I'm running ppa trunk, yes
<BUGabundo> and since asac now is away everyday
<BUGabundo> I can't slap him
<jonathonf> are there any packages for pptp and openvpn yet?
<mzuverink> no ipod touch sopprt in karmin?
<mzuverink> *sooprt
<mzuverink> *sopport?
<jonathonf> lol
<alteregoa> i cannot see any shares in those file? is there a config file made by nautilus for samba shares?
<mzuverink> Supoort(too early in EST)
<jonathonf> LOL
<Bert_2> Hi, is it me or ain't it possible to get vmware-tools build on karmic ?
<mzuverink> Iguess my iyouch topic is mute
<mzuverink> I guess my ipod itouch question is mute
<mzuverink> in karmic
<mzuverink> I have not had window installed in 5 years, it is a shame and a sham to have to do it now
<mzuverink> *windows
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: where pptp missing ?
 * cwillu bounces on BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> hey cwillu
<BUGabundo> I seem to have pptp, not sure its working though jonathonf
<jonathonf> there's no network-manager-pptp version 0.8, though i haven't tried nm 0.8 with nm-pptp 0.7.1
<BUGabundo> mzuverink: exaile, rytombox
<BUGabundo> both support ipod
<mzuverink> not the touch
<BUGabundo> ask on #exaile for support and test the devel version
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ipod touch isn't supported yet afaik
<BUGabundo> ask their
<BUGabundo> maybe they can add it for you
<cwillu> unless its jailbroken
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy network-manager-pptp  Installed: 0.7.1-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> strange
<mzuverink> #exaile
<BUGabundo> its old, but seems to be supported
 * BUGabundo hands mzuverink a '/join ?
 * BUGabundo hands mzuverink a '/join '
<mzuverink> yeah, forgot, sorry
 * BUGabundo picks up Twigathy tool to edit irc mistakes
<alteregoa> whats the difference btw a lidless and a lidded cpu?
<jonathonf> one has a silver metal bit on top, the other doesn't ?
<mac_v> lol
<mac_v> does anyone have an idea where the rfkill switch settings are set? Bug #406060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406060 in linux "[iwl3945] Wifi doesnt remember previous session state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406060
<BUGabundo> that's still going??
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> I suffered for 3 months wit that bug
<BUGabundo> finally it got fixed for me
<richardcavell> In system monitor, I have about 20 processes all sleeping.  All are called 'aplay'.  Where did they come from?
<richardcavell> Hi Bug man
 * BUGabundo lends richardcavell a TAB
 * richardcavell thanks BUGabundo, since they're no longer sold in his country
<mac_v> richardcavell: i think those are from PA not able to play sounds is rapid succession
<richardcavell> mac_v: yeah.  Since updating all my audio drivers my audio is worse than ever
<mac_v> richardcavell: Bug #410578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410578 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio freezes other applications [which trigger rapid button sounds]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410578
<richardcavell> mac_v: I don't miss the sounds but I hope they get it sorted out
<richardcavell> I have about 20 processes each using 800 kilobytes
<richardcavell> just sitting there
 * mac_v really feels like kicking the guy who pushed the latest PA updates !
 * BUGabundo kills PA again
<BUGabundo> darn thing auto spawns toooo fast
<mac_v> BUGabundo: the PA updates are labelled ~test1/2/3! is that normal?
<mac_v> are we guniea pigs? ;p
<jonathonf> lol, running a pre-release OS?
<oldude67> YES\
<jonathonf> i think we are more like lab rats ;)
<BUGabundo> to what version set is our ARM compiled?
<mac_v> hehe... that was wierd seeing th labels , other have rc1/2 , which sounds better
<BUGabundo> mac_v: aren't we always?
 * mac_v misses the xchat pings... stupid PA!
<BUGabundo> me too
<mac_v> \o/ finally BUGabundo has the same problem as moi !
<richardcavell_> I've decided that i'm going to settle on 10.04
<richardcavell_> the next LTS version
<mac_v> richardcavell_: no way.. 10.04 is going to be LTS ;p
<mac_v> not*
<mac_v> richardcavell_: LTS will most probably be with gnome 3.0 , which by 10.04 wont be stable
<richardcavell_> mac_v: It seems to me as though computer users have just come to accept buggy hardware and buggy code
<richardcavell_> during the life cycle the bugs get ironed out and then new features come along with more bugs
<richardcavell_> I want an OS with no bugs
<richardcavell_> It seems to me that if they support 10.04 for 3 years they ought to find them all by the end of the 3 years
<mac_v> richardcavell_: thats why LTS is going to be only when gnome 3.0 is stable enough for the masses
<richardcavell_> GNOME 3.0 will eventually be stable
<mac_v> surely but no one expects it to be stable by 10.04... BTW has anyone tried it?
<mac_v> karmic has bored me ;p  i want gnome 3.0
<mac_v> richardcavell_: http://derstandard.at/fs/1246541995003/Interview-Shuttleworth-about-GNOME-30---Whats-good-whats-missing-what-needs-work
<BUGabundo> mac_v: there's a PPA with it!
<mac_v> BUGabundo: \o/ link pls
<richardcavell_> mac_v: you want the bleeding edge of the bleeding edge?
<richardcavell_> mac_v: An OS with dozens of bugs isn't edgy enough for you?
 * BUGabundo doesn't get what richardcavell_ is doing here
<mac_v> hehe... just curious to test 3.0
 * BUGabundo point mac_v to google and to ppa search engine
<richardcavell_> I need the Intel 2.8.0 drivers
<richardcavell_> that's why I'm on Karmic
<BUGabundo> http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<mac_v> ;p ah has to move his lazy ass again ;p
<BUGabundo> richardcavell_: running a devel version is NOT the way to have apps bleading edge
<BUGabundo> http://www.heffee.com/article/744084
<BUGabundo> echo /google ppa gnome 3.0
<richardcavell_> Well I was on Jaunty and Karmic works heaps better on my machine (MacBook)
<oldude67> jaunty is  like boy george, it has issues..:d
<mac_v> lmao^
<richardcavell_> My Jaunty partition tied up a male escort last week and was made to collect garbage around the city in front of the paparazzi.  That explains it.
<Bert_2> Hi, is it me or ain't it possible to get vmware-tools build on karmic ?
<BUGabundo> lunch. bbl
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> this is calm today
<BUGabundo> everyone at the beach I guess
<BluesKaj> raining here, again
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I have to have the AC on
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/BUGabundo-QRCode.png
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, what's that ?
<BUGabundo> a qrcode
<BUGabundo> you can read it with a bar code
<Guest89567> hi.. just curious why there are no cd images, everything is DVD size for Karmic?
<BUGabundo> inside that there's my email LOL
<BUGabundo> Guest89567: no. pleanty of cd ISOs
<jonathonf> there are cd images for kubuntu
<BUGabundo> justs a bit too big right now
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Guest89567> Thanks BUGabundo found the daily build.
<BUGabundo> Guest89567: I think you want the daily-live
<Guest89567> BUGabundo: Usually. But in this case I'm building up from a command line system. Want to see how well it can be put together.
<BUGabundo> Guest89567: then go with minimal
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<jonathonf> BUGabundo: that might not work for kubuntu
<jonathonf> oh wait
<Guest89567> Yeah. Read the release notes on Alpha 3 and it didn't seem too bad. Any showstoppers lately?
<BUGabundo> why not?
<jonathonf> never mind
<jonathonf> :)
<BUGabundo> jonathonf: its minimal
<jonathonf> thinking of something else
<BUGabundo> its a sub set equal to ALL *bugtus
<BluesKaj> BBL
<nnutter> Where would I add (roughly) 'echo "4500" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min' so that it ran after the laptop resumes?
<BUGabundo> exactly where you said
<BUGabundo> on /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min
<nnutter> BUGabundo, it loses the setting after a reboot or resume.
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> its a device
<BUGabundo> its created on boot
<nnutter> Why did you even bother to respond?
<BUGabundo> so you could get extra info
<BUGabundo> if you need to set it on every boot
<BUGabundo> just right a bash script
<BUGabundo> and put it on /etc/rc.S
<BUGabundo> then link it to rs5
<BUGabundo> if you don't know how to do that, then maybe you should file a bug with the kernel, and hope it gets fixed soon
<BUGabundo> or try a vanila kernel to see if htose have your fix
<nnutter> Thank you, I'll look into it.
<nnutter> BUGabundo, my original question was how to execute that after the laptop resumes. Your solution would only work at boot.
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> find the resume script
<BUGabundo> and add it there too
<bjsnider> is fernando back here yet?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, ping
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: pong
<bjsnider> i have a bug for you to report
<bjsnider> firefox 3.5 cannot display the URW Chancery L font http://www.codestyle.org/servlets/FontSampler?class=URWChanceryL&font=URW%20Chancery%20L&compare=normal
<bjsnider> compare it with firefox 3 or any other browser
<BUGabundo> me??
<BUGabundo> why me?
<BluesKaj> ff also doesn't render captioned images on some pages
<bjsnider> because you dig reporting bugs
<BUGabundo> and why are you calling me by my first name????
<BUGabundo> its weekend
<BUGabundo> I'm relaxing
<BUGabundo> and catching up on stuff about android
<bjsnider> well, there's no rush
<BUGabundo> too much info, too little time
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: just the the guys at #ubuntu-mozillateam know
<BUGabundo> fta is active
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, > namedropper :)
<bjsnider> didn't know there was an irc channel for that
<bjsnider> but if i told them there they'd tell me to report a bug
<BUGabundo> prob
<BUGabundo> or tell you its known
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ?
<nnutter> Found the resume script. /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/*. Apparently Karmic is moving from acpi-support to pm-utils.
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, > android
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: let me say it again :D
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ???
<kklimonda> nice, flash has started working with PA for me
<BUGabundo> I have no sound today :(
<BUGabundo> not even kiling it fixes it
<bjsnider> the flash alpha from adobe has used pulse for, what, 2 years now?
<bjsnider> ever since it was released anyway
<kklimonda> well, isn't it obvious? if you treat your sound like that it's no wonder it's gone
<kklimonda> bjsnider: no - it uses pulse though alsa plugin
<BUGabundo> $ sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> $ sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> $ sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio: no process found
<BUGabundo> $ sudo killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio: no process found
<BUGabundo> finally the bastard died
<BUGabundo> sudo helped :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: wouldn't it be easier to do echo "autospawn = no" >> ~/.pulse/client.conf ?
<bjsnider> kklimonda, are you talking about npviewer.bin or libflashplugin.so?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I want it to start
<kklimonda> bjsnider: neither - it should use alsa module directly now
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I was just teasing about the "android" , that's all :)
<kklimonda> lol, building emacs on tmpfs failed..
<kklimonda> damn
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BluesKaj> lost in translation
<bjsnider> i'm always befuddl;ed when i hear people talk about flash problems
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, what sources server do you use , main or canada or... ?
<bjsnider> main
<bjsnider> the canadian server is too slow to refresh updates
<BluesKaj> do you have the medibuntu repos ?
<bjsnider> yessuh
<bjsnider> i don't think i use it for much though
<BluesKaj> the medibuntu repos I have isn't connecting
<bjsnider> do they have karmic packages yet?
<BluesKaj> yes, well they did
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> paste your apt line
<BluesKaj> http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/non-free Packages ... http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free Packages...
<BluesKaj> Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (2a01:e0b:1:82:21c:c0ff:fe27:9561). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
<bjsnider> the whole deb line
<bjsnider> uh oh, i've got that network problem from yesterday. what was the fix for that?
<BUGabundo> guys how to restore  xfce settings?
<BluesKaj> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<BUGabundo> is it like on gnome? mv .gconf ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I haven't quite figured it out - I reckon it shares some stuff with gnome
<BUGabundo> penguin42: need quick help. a girl in destreess
<BUGabundo> need to impress :D
<penguin42> BUGabundo: certainly when I started xfce it ran some stuff from my gnome session and when I went back to gnome it ran some xfce stuff
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I showed you mine , now show me your's ..deb that is :)
<BUGabundo> tips, advice welcome
<penguin42> hehe - I don't know xfce well, I only used it for a day - what's broken?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ahahahahaahahahah
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: most likely it's stored in ~/.config/
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I have the same and it works.
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i've lo;st the lan connection because of that problem yesterday, or the day before
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: at least most of it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: if not check for ~/.xf*
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: .config is too big to rename
<BluesKaj> your medibuntu source , bjsnider
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: wfm for me
<bjsnider> oh
<BUGabundo> not sure it was you, or bjsnider, I told yesterday that their server is balanced
<BUGabundo> so you get a closer to you, even using the same URL
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, that was me , but what does that mean ?
<bjsnider> they've brought balance to the force?
 * BUGabundo distributes slaps all around
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: means you hit a proxy server, that then redirects to a server closer to you
<BluesKaj> bummer, I don't want no friggin proxy servers :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> dig it
<BUGabundo> and see the IPs
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, anysuggestions ?
<BUGabundo> then reverse dns those
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, are you in the people's republic of toronto?
<BUGabundo> packages.medibuntu.org.	1929	IN	A	91.121.62.209
<BUGabundo> packages.medibuntu.org.	1929	IN	A	88.191.79.39
<BUGabundo> packages.medibuntu.org.	1929	IN	A	88.191.82.11
<BluesKaj> nope, bjsnider I'm in rainbow country
<BluesKaj> west of sudbury
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You running this IPv6 stuff?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You run inside the mound?
<BluesKaj> i haven't got IPv6 disabled if that's what you mean penguin42
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: then do it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's just your error before showed it trying to connect to an IPV6 address
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, I tried the blacklist route but it doesn't take
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: from logs you have pasted yesterday I'd say that you have some problem with ipv6
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, who's your isp?
<BluesKaj> I had it disabled in Intrepid but since upgrading the blacklist procedure isn't working
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, sympatico
<bjsnider> sympatico?? hahahhaaa
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: huh? was it to bjsnider ?
<bjsnider> i thought all of their customers had hung themselves long ago
<kklimonda> :D
<BluesKaj> well , they're more relaible than than the local cable outfit ...and I'm sort of in the boonies here , altho we love it
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, the local cable outfit is?
<BluesKaj> eastlink formerly personna
<bjsnider> that's my isp
<bjsnider> you're wrong about the reliability
<bjsnider> hasn't been true for years
<BluesKaj> easdtlink hasn't had a chnce to fix the probs here yet , they just bought it in march
<bjsnider> persona fixed their problems about 3 years ago
<BluesKaj> meanwhile we're sticking with bell,. We have belltv and phone so we're "bundled"
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, so what's the procedure to turn off IPv6 again?
<jonathonf> ipv6.disable=1
<jonathonf> to grub option
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: you can't just blacklist ipv6 module?
<BluesKaj> grub2
<kklimonda> well, not
<jonathonf> not any more
<kklimonda> so you have to set it in grub as jonathonf said
<shapr> Greetings, I use debian/unstable as my everyday server & desktop distro. I've been using ubuntu 9.04 on one of my servers, but now I'd like to switch it to 9.10 server.
<BluesKaj> I tried that kklimonda , it doesn't work any more
<bjsnider> what?
<shapr> Can I just change my /etc/apt/sources.list to karmic and do a dist-upgrade?
<bjsnider> why can't you blacklist modules?
<jonathonf> shapr: easiest way is to run ' update-manager -d '
<kklimonda> bjsnider: ipv6 was compiled into kernel
<shapr> jonathonf: Thanks! I'll try that.
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: have you tried doing ipv6.disable in karmic?
<BUGabundo> shapr: are this PRODUCTION servers?
<shapr> Not exactly, no.
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: from quick glance at bug 351656 it should work in KK (it didn't in JJ)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351656 in linux "IPv6 cannot be disabled on Jaunty" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351656
<shapr> BUGabundo: As in, I'm not trying to make money with them, and neither is anyone else.
<BUGabundo> shapr: for upgrade on a server you run the cli version of UM: $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> not sure the sudo is required
<BluesKaj> no kklimonda , I assumed after it didn't work in jaunty that ipv6 was becoming the default
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, your medibuntu apt line works here
<shapr> BUGabundo: Spiffy, I'll try it.
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I just said you guys are hiting diff servers
<BUGabundo> change hosts to each one add see what happens BluesKaj
<bjsnider> what theme are they looking at for karmic?
<jonathonf> a brown one?
<jonathonf> :P
<genii> Hopefully something psychedelic
<shapr> BUGabundo: Seems to be working, thanks!
<BUGabundo> mine changes every 5 min
<BUGabundo> shapr: np
<BUGabundo> shapr: with or without sudo?
<shapr> I was already sudo'd into zsh, so I just ran it.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BluesKaj> this ipv6 stuff seems a bit beyond me and BUGabundo I don't know wht you mean by reverse dns as it applies to my sources.list
<shapr> What's up with ipv6?
<BUGabundo> what sources?
<BUGabundo> I said HOST
<BUGabundo> I said HOSTS
<BluesKaj> source.list - repos
<odinsbane> I want to disable the fglrx driver so that I can boot with the karmic kernel any hints or pages?.
<bjsnider> odinsbane, use jockey
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: if it is one of their servers just use another
<BUGabundo> you can force it by changing the IP
<bjsnider> or just manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<BluesKaj> hosts , how do i test that ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: $ dig packages.medibuntu.org
<BUGabundo> pastebin that
<bjsnider> why should the user have to do this?
<BluesKaj> http://pastebin.ca/1523065
<BUGabundo> so those are IPv4
<BUGabundo> not 6
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But if you add 'any' to the end of the dig line it shows the IPv6 as well
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: so if you ping packages.medibuntu.org you will see diff ips every time
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: what penguin42 said :D
<genii> Can I use in /etc/apt/preferences two "Pin:"  directives for a single package?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Oops yes
<odinsbane> bjsnider: Can I just comment out the "Device",'fglrx' section?
<bjsnider> change fglrx to radeon
<odinsbane> k Ill give it a boot.
<BluesKaj> ok I added any to the dig : http://www.pastebin.ca/1523067
<spO> If i make a custom kernel, such as kernel 2.6.30-4   , how do i install ATI drivers for that kernel? they are not working right for me
<bjsnider> or swap out your Alternating Technological Inconsistencies card for an nvidia card.
<spO> what do you have against ati?
<bjsnider> nothing, sir. nothing at all.
<penguin42> spO: On your new kernel you installed the kernel and the modules? And you now have a /lib/modules/yourkernel ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: still ipv4
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BluesKaj> how can you tell ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<penguin42> odd, I get an IPv6 as well as IPv6
<penguin42> 4
<BUGabundo> I know who an IPv4 lloks
<BUGabundo> and that's NOT an ipv6
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ahaah
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: nvm. just change /etc/hosts
<BUGabundo> to have ONLY one IP
<BUGabundo> and find out which is down
<penguin42> http://www.pastebin.ca/1523075 is what I see for that dig
<EagleScreen> spO: just install the kernel-module-source for fglrx and dksm will build it for you
<BUGabundo> grabbing food
<spO> egle, but fglrx is binary format
<tgpraveen> anybody knwo how the support is for the blackberry pearl with rhythmbox or banshee?
<penguin42> spO: Although it's a long time since I did it, I remember there was a binary bit to fglrx and a compiled bit
<tgpraveen> do either of them recognize it as a music player device?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, so what are you saying ?
<penguin42> tgpraveen: Google says: http://www.nabble.com/Blackberry-Multimedia-Sync.-td22441799.html
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'm not sure :-) For me I see an IPv6 and an IPv4 address for that
<EagleScreen> spO: there are two packages, one is the driver for X server (fglrx-xorg or similar) and the other one is the kernel module (fglrx-kernel-src or similar), I mean about installing it from Ubuntu repositories
<EagleScreen> spO: fglrx-kernel-source and xorg-driver-fglrx
<BluesKaj> well penguin42 , i'm behind a 2Wire router which is prolly configged for both , but I'm prtetty sure muy ISP is still defaulted to IPv6 , sinc e that's wht most browsers work best on ...vicious circle
<BluesKaj> err i meant IPV4
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<bjsnider> i don't know why a user would have to go through this kind of brutal punishment just to get the friggin' medibuntu repo
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, strange thing is that it was fine up until a few days ago
<tgpraveen> penguin42: thx
<BluesKaj> i know this is all in anticipation of the adoption of IPv6 as the next new std for browsing and internet communication , but why impose it into the kernel before anything is ready
<bjsnider> it's been there a long time
<bjsnider> vista has it by default too
<BluesKaj> yeah
<EagleScreen> because it has to be in kernel before something can use it
<odinsbane> bjsnider: I replace flgrx with raedon, but it cannot find the raedon module.
<BluesKaj> everything appears to be IPv6 or IP6 in my etc/hosts file
<BluesKaj> radeon , odinsbane
<odinsbane> k
<spO> eagle, i found the kernel source now
<bjsnider> odinsbane, make sure it's installed. i'm not sure the package name but it would be something like xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: why do you think you haven't got radeon module?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, that's the right one : xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<odinsbane> when I try to start x, but I did have it misspelled.
<bjsnider> oh hahahaa
<genii> Asked in -devel, referred me back #ubuntu for this Q, maybe someone here can help:
<genii> Trying to pin the kernel here on a 9.04 box with an /etc/apt preferences file like here: http://pastebin.com/m5a450885   The 3rd stanza would be to prevent the kernel being downgraded to packages with names like linux-image-2.6.28-6-386 ... however wildcards seem not to work here. Is there another way?
<EagleScreen> genii: i didn't understand what you want to do
<genii> EagleScreen: I want to lock in kernel version of 2.6.8.11 (but all sub-revisions like 2.6.8.11.1 thru 2.6.8.11.9999)
<bjsnider> 2.6.8?
<genii> Sorry, 2.6.28
<genii> But same principle
<genii> We have proprietary drivers which fail after a kernel gets upgraded/downgraded
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, you have been commenting on my bug about KMS (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/410058). I still end up with a black screen. Any ideas what I could try/how do debug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410058 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Black screen with radeon KMS" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> diverse_izzue: you're describing at least 2 different problems in that bug.. the last comment you are using the ubuntu kernel without radeon.modeset=1, need full logs of it tryingto boot with KMS to see whats happening
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt: no, it says that in the log when I boot with radeon.modeset=1
<odinsbane> That left me pretty bad.
<Sarvatt> it isnt getting passed then, where are you adding it?
<Sarvatt> right after quiet splash?
<spO> eaglescreeen, so i take it you have actually successfully compiled a fglgrx driver for a custom kernel i guess, huh
<Sarvatt> are you editing the line in the grub boot menu or adding it to /etc/default/grub and running update-grub2 after?
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, correct, that's how i do it
<diverse_izzue> i
<diverse_izzue> 'm adding the line in grub
<Sarvatt> when it boots? not grub.cfg or menu.lst right?
<odinsbane> I confirmed that I had the x-org-video-radeon installed and I changed my xorg.conf to have "radeon" instead of "fglrx" which left me without any keyboard.
<odinsbane> or visual display
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, yes, when it boots
<Sarvatt> can you try the kernel in the PPA?
<Sarvatt> it doesnt need the boot parameter
<diverse_izzue> ok, i will do that
<EagleScreen> spO: if you install the module in repository, you haven't to compile nothing, DKMS service will auto-compile and install for you
<Sarvatt> if it gives the KMS is not supported message again, try booting with something like radeon.agpmode=-1
<spO> eagle, yeah, but you have nto done this ?   one website says that the abi version has to make for this to work
<bjsnider> odinsbane, other than that, it's perfect
<odinsbane> EagleScreen: I'm getting a [fail] when I try to boot up from that line... DKMS...fglrx(8.632) .... [fail]
<bjsnider> odinsbane, what card do you have?
<odinsbane> bjsnider: well with the 'fglrx' in the keyboard works and I can log in or change tty's
<odinsbane> bjsnider: radeon 3650
<bjsnider> fglrx supports that]
<bjsnider> radeon probably doesn't
<bjsnider> radeonhd might
<Sarvatt> radeon and radeonhd do, but with no 3d acceleration and you cant have fglrx installed at the same time to use it (fglrx diverts most of the core packages)
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: try to get more information about the error, and if you consider, file  a bug against fglrx-kernel-source
<odinsbane> bjsnider: from lspci it is Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<odinsbane> Also it worked in jaunty
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: sometimes DKMS cannot build a module becouse you have kernel headers or linux-kbuild not installed
<diverse_izzue> sarvatt, which package do i want to install to get the kernel from the ppa? linux-image-2.6.31-6-generic?
<bjsnider> odinsbane, what does dkms status reveal?
<Sarvatt> yeah and linux-headers-2.6.31-6 linux-headers-2.6.31-6-generic probably
<diverse_izzue> thx
<odinsbane> bjsnider: its blank
<Sarvatt> did they ever get fglrx working on 2.6.31 kernels even? it needed changes last i checked and didnt work
<bjsnider> that command produces nothing?
<odinsbane> nope
<spO> eaglescreen, so the information on this page is wrong, right?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules
<bjsnider> uh...
<Sarvatt> alot of people had to go back and use 2.6.30-12
<spO> sarvatt, you simply run the command/script that you got from amd.com  website?
<Sarvatt> that wont even work on anything newer than 2.6.28...
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<Sarvatt> ubuntu has patches to make it work up to 2.6.30, not sure they ever patched it for 2.6.31 yet
<bjsnider> who was it that asked me what problem i had with ati?
<EagleScreen> spO: that information is obsolete for karmic, linux-restricted-modules is deprecated in flavour of separed modules
<odinsbane> bjsnider: I just uninstalled the fglrx-kernel-source though
<bjsnider> apparently it doesn't matter much
<spO> sarvatt, the amd.com script/program won't work on anything newer than 2.6.28?
<spO> sarvatt, where are the patches?
<BUGabundo> hey Sarvatt welcome back
<Sarvatt> you got it, thats the highest it supports
<BUGabundo> enjoying the weekend?
<BUGabundo> see you already set the cloak! LOL
<spO> sarvatt, or rather, what do you do instead, if you want ati support
<BUGabundo> didn't loose any time
<Sarvatt> install the 2.6.30-12 karmic kernel would be my recommendation
<odinsbane> how do I reconfigure xorg,
<SeveredCross> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<odinsbane> thanks
<Sarvatt> reconfigure it for what? if radeon you can just delete xorg.conf
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phight xserver-xorg" this will set it as a default installation
<jonathonf> s/-phight/-phigh/
<odinsbane> Sarvatt: I tried that that left me with a blank screen in either kernel
<odinsbane> how about fglrx 8.7 does that work with the .31 kernels?
<Sarvatt> nope ati still only officially supports 2.6.28
<Sarvatt> did you purge fglrx before you did it odinsbane?
<Sarvatt> because if any of fglrx is still installed its diverting stuff
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, indeed it boots with the kernel from the ppa
<diverse_izzue> is this the new stack with DRI2 support?
<Sarvatt> thats good to hear, i wonder why radeon.modeset=1 isnt getting passed for you
 * BUGabundo points Sarvatt to email inbox
<Sarvatt> yeah
<BUGabundo> :)
<Sarvatt> i told ya the site to get the stuff BUGabundo! :D
<diverse_izzue> i cannot playback movies anymore. is that a problem with Xv?
<odinsbane> Savart I just purged fglrx I haven't done anything after that.
<BUGabundo> bad memory
<BUGabundo> plus a crashing pidgin
<BUGabundo> no help :(
<Sarvatt> diverse_izzue: sorry, that yeah was in response to you
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, no problem, i figured. What's the problem with video playback?
<Sarvatt> diverse_izzue: is it possible you're hitting escape after editing the grub command line in the menu instead of the boot button? its different in grub2, took me awhile to figure that out
<Sarvatt> i have no idea about that
<Sarvatt> havent heard any issues with it
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, i was editing the line and then pressing Ctrl-X to boot
<Sarvatt> its probably people expecting overlay video to be there when theres only textured video support in dri2
<Sarvatt> control-x? i just press x here
<diverse_izzue> it says control-x for me, and it indeed boots if i press that...
<Sarvatt> ah i could be remembering wrong i guess
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, Video playback not working might be a pulseaudio issue - i cannot play music either
<Sarvatt> if anything add something like enable_mtrr_cleanup then cat /proc/cmdline after it boots to see if it really picked it up
<Sarvatt> or add it to /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub2 and see if that works with radeon.modeset=1
<spO> sarvatt, where are the patches so you can install fglrx on kernels greater than 2.6.28
<spO> such as kernel 2.6.30
<Sarvatt> apt-get source fglrx-installer
<spO> thanks
<Sarvatt> might be in a bzr branch somewhere, i dunno
<Sarvatt> the fglrx-installer package should work fine if you install a 2.6.30 kernel though
<diverse_izzue> Sarvatt, when adding to /etc/default/grub, then it's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT that i have to adapt i reckon?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Sarvatt> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.modeset=1"
<Sarvatt> gotta disappear again, hope ya get it all worked out
<Sarvatt> oh spO: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<Sarvatt> theres a ppa with a patch to make fglrx work on 2.6.31, but the reason the patch didnt get added is bacause it basically makes the entire i2c code path not work because its not correct
<odinsbane> Okay I think I got the radeon drivers up and running
<odinsbane> so now what should I do to get fglrx to work again? ... it sounds like I should get a different kernel?  Or install fglrx 8.632 or ...just wait?
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: do you think that DKMS fail to build because that version is not compatible with your kernel?
<odinsbane> EagleScreen: I"ve got no clue, maybe the error is still in my logs somewhere?
<EagleScreen> i dont know..
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: install module-assistant package, and later run "sudo m-a prepare,update", it will prepare your system for build kernel modules
<EagleScreen> and close package manager before running "sudo m-a prepare,update"
<odinsbane> EagleScreen: then go ahead and install the xorg-video-fglrx?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> after that install the two packages: xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source
<EagleScreen> i think fglrx-kernel-source only provides 3D accel
<ellar> hello, there is a live cd image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/, but how shall i burn this 714M file to CD?
<EagleScreen> try overburnings, or try to burn in a DVD
<odinsbane> ok, where should I paste the errors?
<ellar> hmm ok looking for overburn. But for the next released it would be better if it was <700M
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: in pastebin
<EagleScreen> paste.ubuntu.com
<arand> ellar: dailies do get oversized every now and then, I tend to always use DVD-RW
<bjsnider> the kernel-source package is automatically installed with fglrx and is necessary to build the module into the kernel
<odinsbane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250439/
<odinsbane> It looks like a bug, it could be because of the new gcc?
<bjsnider> lok at the make log
<bjsnider> /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.632/build/
<odinsbane> bjsnider: I included it in the paste
<bjsnider> does it build on an earlier kernel?
<odinsbane> bjsnider: it used to build with jaunty
<lfaraone> Hey, can someone assist me in debugging bug 409001? I don't think this is a problem in the package. as xcb_io.c isn't part of python-gasp.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409001 in python-gasp "begin_graphics crashes python shell" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409001
<odinsbane> so I suppose it was .28
<bjsnider> try installing the 2.6.28 kernel with the headers package and see if dkms can build it
<bjsnider> you mean in karmic?
<EagleScreen> this module can be uncompatible with 2.6.31
<bjsnider> you installed it in karmic with 2.6.28?
<odinsbane> bjsnider: I installed it in jaunty with 2.6.28
<odinsbane> bjsnider: I thought maybe it was an older kernel.
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: try using another older kernel
<bjsnider> alright, manually install an older kernel with the headers package
<odinsbane> bjsnider: karmic left me with two kernals .28 and .31
<bjsnider> i'm 99% certain that this thing isn't compatible with the new kernel
<bjsnider> yes but do you still havet he kernel-headers for the .28 kernel?
<odinsbane> so how do I build this against .28, just reboot into .28
<bjsnider> dkms will built for all installed kernels as long as the headers package is installed
<EagleScreen> there is a ppa with 2.6.30 and also 2.6.28 i jaunty (i think it is instalable in karmic)
<odinsbane> I can't get the headers for 2.6.28-13 from karmic
<bjsnider> odinsbane, i386 or amd64?
<odinsbane> amd64
<EagleScreen> odinsbane: enable a moment jaunty repository, install 2.6.28 version, reboot in that kernel, run "sudo m-a prepare,update" and disable jaunty repository
<bjsnider> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.28-13_2.6.28-13.45_all.deb
<odinsbane> so after I install these headers should I reboo to tha kernel?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> reinstall fglrx and see if it builds first
<bjsnider> although dkms may try to build it as soon as the headers package goes in
<odinsbane> okay I tried uninstalling xorg-driver-fglrx and reinstalling it,and I dn't get any errors.  but it also didn't mntion and building.
<bjsnider> try running dkms status
<odinsbane> it says fglrx 8.632 added
<bjsnider> to which kernel?
<odinsbane> just says added doesn't mention a kernel
<bjsnider> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic_2.6.28-13.45_amd64.deb
<EagleScreen> added is not the same than installed, right?
<bjsnider> install that one too
<bjsnider> there's added, then built, then installed
<bjsnider> installed is what you want to see
<odinsbane> okay now it is trying to install it for the new kernel headers
<odinsbane> looks good for the .28 kernel, claims to be installed
<bjsnider> then i guess it isn't compatible with .31
<bjsnider> that's pretty much objectively proven at this point
<bjsnider> you'll have to make sure fglrx is in xorg.conf before you reboot
<EagleScreen> ATI will release a new version compatible wuth 2.6.31 some day, or any patch
<bjsnider> yeah, the day before karmic is released
<odinsbane> There is a new fglrx 8.7
<odinsbane> I suppose it looks like 9.7 is the lastest fglrx driver
<oOarthurOo> Anyone else in here using Empathy for the chatting?
<DanaG> oh yeah, somebody has a PPA with 9.7 patched for 2.6.31.
<DanaG> 2:8.632-0ubuntu2~dinxter2
<Laney> Does anyone have a working PTP device and want to test something in f-spot 0.6.0 for me?
<Laney> preview debs available for the brave
<coordinador> hey
<BUGabundo> hey coordinador
<coordinador> sometimes my sistem goes to blank screen and i have to move the mouse or press a key to back to normal, this happen even when im typing
<bjsnider> sounds like a screensaver to me
<BUGabundo> known bug
<BUGabundo> yofel usually has that on hand
<coordinador> is there any solution? my system is alpha3 updated yesterday at night
<BUGabundo> bug still opened
<coordinador> hum i see, ok, thanks
<diverse_izzue> BUGabundo, what's the bug #? i experience it also
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> check LP
<coordinador> BUGabundo,  which is your main language?
<BUGabundo> don't have it here with me
<BUGabundo> PT
<coordinador> portugues?
<coordinador> humm i imagined
<coordinador> :)
<BUGabundo> bug 401441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401441 in gnome-power-manager "Screenblanks while in use (dup-of: 397839)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397839 in gnome-power-manager "Screen randomly goes off in karmic" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397839
<BUGabundo> coordinador: why?
<BUGabundo> diverse_izzue: coordinador ^^^^^
<coordinador> because your nick
<BUGabundo> ok I'll say it again: WHY?
<coordinador> vagabundo
<coordinador> haha
<coordinador> is not an english word
<coordinador> may be spanish or portugues
<BUGabundo> not even related
<EagleScreen> vagabundo is spanish
<connex> Hi, I have sound issues.
<BUGabundo> connex: hi
<BUGabundo> connex: who hasn't ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<EagleScreen> i haven't sound issues
<connex> Me, one boot earlier :)
<BluesKaj> ok, BUGabundo, I'm piggy backing on a neighbour's unsecured wifi network .. ( bjsnider , btw it's an eastlink connection )..no longer getting any medibunti connect errors
<BluesKaj> medibuntu
<bjsnider> hahaaa
<BluesKaj> so I'm bypassing my router
<bjsnider> i'll be laughing about that for the next few days
<bjsnider> what kind of router is that again?
<bjsnider> i don't recall if you said earlier
<BluesKaj> it's only the medibuntu repos that doesn't connect when I use my router , all the others are fine
<BluesKaj> 2Wire router
<bjsnider> ugh
<crashsystems> I have sound on my laptop, but not through headphones (I've checked the headphone volume level), and my speakers randomly make popping sounds. Anyone know which bug number(s) this might be?
<BluesKaj> oh cmon bjsnider , the speed streams were worse
<debfx> something broke the auto-detection of the virtualbox video driver :(
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, using the opendns servers?
<debfx> is there an easy way to debug the xserver driver detection?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I have trouble reaching an IRC server on a neighbours wifi
<BUGabundo> the entire ISP has trouble with it
<BUGabundo> so my bet, its not your router, but your ISP with a bad routing
<BluesKaj> i have np with irc on my router , np on this guy wifi either
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: right you have your gain above 100%
<bjsnider> sympatico roolz though
<connex> Will anyone help me with the sound?
<BUGabundo> install pavucontrol and fix those levels crashsystems
<crashsystems> ok
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, what open dns servers ?
<BUGabundo> connex: if you tells what it is, maybe
<connex> When I try to run alsamixer i get : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<connex> I'll update + upgrade and see if it is still troublesome
<crashsystems> BUGabundo: I installed pavucontrol and have it open, but I'm not seeing anything above 100%
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, you can bypass bell's dns server and use opendns instead in your router settings
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, they're superior servers. perhaps that might fix the problem
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: is the app that causes clicks playing?
<crashsystems> It's Pidgin that does that, whenever someone logs on/off
<BUGabundo> connex: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<crashsystems> If I set Output Devices to "Analog Headphones," I get audio output to my headphones
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
<connex> BUGabundo, what's safe-upgrade different from upgrade?
<BluesKaj> ok bjsnider , I'll look into that ...bbl
<crashsystems> so with pavucontrol it seems that I can manually switch between speakers and headphones, but it will not do it automatically
<mnemo> anyone else seeing weird keyboard bygs in karmic since the last week or so?  my keyboard seems to be randomly typing BACKSPACE, PAGEDOWN and other keys every now and then in all apps...  can CAPS turns on itself randomly
<creative1412> Peace , guys is there a way to downgrade to 9.04 cuz some of my apps is not prepred for karamic
<coz_> is the intel 82865g  not supported in karmic?  just install karmic on an old dell to test the system for someone
<creative1412>  guys is there a way to downgrade to 9.04 cuz some of my apps is not prepred for karamic
<BluesKaj> ok , bjsnider the opendns seems to be working , i followed the instructions for setting up opendns on my router and it seems to be fine. I wonder if it will hold at the next reboot
<EagleScreen> creative1412: reinstalling kubuntu 9.04 is the most effective
<creative1412> EagleScreen: i am from egypt an the internet here NASTY
<BluesKaj> well, I'm gonna check
<EagleScreen> creative1412: it is impossible to downgrade without downloading the old system, unless you already have Kubuntu 9.04 CD
<creative1412> EagleScreen: i have the iso
<EagleScreen> your best choice is to burn the iso and do a clean install of 9.04, if you keep your /home partition, you won't loose your personal files or settings
<creative1412> EagleScreen: Aegisub is making me to return to my old micro$oftian habits !
<EagleScreen> Aegisut?
<creative1412> EagleScreen: Aegisub
<creative1412> EagleScreen: http://www.malakith.net/aegiwiki/Main_Page
<EagleScreen> i read that it can be used in ubuntu
<creative1412> EagleScreen: yes but in 9.04 not 9.10
<EagleScreen> why?
<creative1412> EagleScreen: it has his own issus with linux :D
<creative1412> EagleScreen: it was orignally for OSX and Windows and you can find the exe and the dmg
<creative1412> some how for one year they mintaind linux
<creative1412> but with no $$ support they discontaind the ubuntu repo
<creative1412> and the build option is available
<EagleScreen> there must be packages for Debian or Ubuntu
<creative1412> there was one mouth ago
<creative1412> but you can say it disapperd :D
<creative1412> it's all about $$
<ethana2> I'm trying to install 9.10 on a 4 GB flash drive, but every time I run out of room and it becomes useless
<ethana2> If I want the most room for installing system files, what should I tell USB creator?
<connex> Still the sound doesn't work
<creative1412> EagleScreen: the proplem is i did compiled it and installed it but it has ffmpeg issus
<ethana2> store documents and settings in extra space?
<ethana2> if so, how much?  does it matter?
<creative1412> EagleScreen: i did used the svn for it but no way
<DanaG> Hmm, if you want to install on a USB flash drive, boot the livecd and just plain install it -- that should work better.
<creative1412> EagleScreen: sorry for the bad English :D
<EagleScreen> creative1412: look for  Aegisub ppa's in Launchpad
<creative1412> EagleScreen: Empty
<ethana2> DanaG: really?
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> that would make sense I guess
<DanaG> yeah.  just make sure to tell it to put the boot loader on the MBR of that drive.
<BUGabundo> connex: well its "safer" LOL
<DanaG> I just wish Ubuntu would put the ricoh_mmc, sdhci, and sdhci-pci drivers in ithe initramfs by default.
<BUGabundo> basicly it deals with dependency instead of just forcing the upgrade
<connex> BUGabundo, Sound isn't working yet.
<DanaG> Then I could use a spare 4-gig SDHC card I have, for that.
<ethana2> DanaG: ohhh
<ethana2> you're saying you can't boot off an SD card
<ethana2> because it doesn't include SD card reader drivers in the kernel?
<DanaG> Not with a mere usb-creator.
<ethana2> DanaG: interesting.
<DanaG> Yeah.  I have to install, chroot, and rebuild initramfs with the names added to modules.
<ethana2> a bootable SD card would be pretty awesome.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I tried installing ubiquity on an already-installed system.... didn't work.  Just crashed, mysteriously.
<BUGabundo> EagleScreen: there is no need to have /home on a diff partition since HARDY
<EagleScreen> creative1412: look for here https://launchpad.net/~skoruppa/+archive/ppa
<EagleScreen> what do u mean BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> EagleScreen: the installer can remove old system and install the new one
<BUGabundo> without touching the user files
<BUGabundo> IF the user doesn't select to FORMAT the disc
<BUGabundo> so you  have a single volume
<creative1412> EagleScreen: if you have windows try the program it's very cool for fansupping am using it for 2 years
<creative1412> EagleScreen: the ppa has the libass but not aegisub
<creative1412> EagleScreen: it's too old version of libass too
<EagleScreen> use win version under wine doesnt work?
<creative1412> EagleScreen: i use arabic and wine doesn't support BIDI languges :D
<shapr> DanaG: Build your own?
<shapr> ah
<DanaG> Basically, I'll have to boot the livecd to install to the SDHC card.
<creative1412> EagleScreen: am rebooting for 9.04
<DanaG> Though, frankly, my sdhc reader is dog-slow -- 10 to 15 megabytes per second, on a card that can do 25 in a different reader.
<shapr> class 6 card?
<DanaG> waitaminute..
<DanaG> it's a card that does 15... the reader does more like 8.
<DanaG> I'm misremembering.
<DanaG> Oh, I see... I'm remembering a different card I had, that I accidentally broke: it had the fold-out USB plug, where it'd do 25.
<DanaG> Oh, and my reader defaults to PIO mode.  ugh.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, are there any disadvantages to opendns ?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, it slowly kills you, like alcohol abuse
<bjsnider> are you able to get to medibuntu now?
<BluesKaj> yes
<bjsnider> so bell's DNS servers are, what's the word?
<BluesKaj> can't reapeat that here :)
<dupondje> hellow :)
<BluesKaj> so I am being rediredted to opendns from their ISP server and bypassing their dns server ...is that correct ?
<BluesKaj> correction : my ISP server
<bjsnider> whenever you do a dns lookup, you go there instead of bell's excellent servers
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: no disavanges that I know except the capturing the quick search on google
<BluesKaj> how do they manage to keep it free for users ?
<bjsnider> i'm not their FAQ
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: strange that you can dig the address
<bjsnider> no, it's very simple. most ISP DNS servers are <insert unmentionable word>
 * BluesKaj wonders if the ISP dns is blocking medibuntu
<bjsnider> there's a reason opendns is so popular
<BluesKaj> well bjsnider , thx for the tip , setting it up was relatively painless too
<bjsnider> most ISP mail is garbage too
<BUGabundo> true
<BluesKaj> yeah bell is trying to fool their customers who still use sympatico/bell mail that they are actually hosting the service when it's actually hotmail that hosts the servers (pophm) I'm still on pop1 and pop3
<bjsnider> it would be better if hotmail did host it
<bjsnider> hotmail is at least reliable
<BluesKaj> altho i suspect due to the speed that HM is prolly hosting all of it now
<BluesKaj> bell finally stopped asking users to use IE on their site
<BUGabundo> yay
<bjsnider> oh, at least there's that
<BluesKaj> uhoh, opendns is also not connecting to medibuntu  ...just checked
<BUGabundo> haahahahahaha
<BluesKaj> hmm aptitude wont connect , but apt-get does ...been trying keep to aptitude due to it's reputation for superior dependency performance
<BluesKaj> seems intermittent for both aptitude and apt-get
<BluesKaj> now
<aboSamoor> ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" is not this weird ?
<BUGabundo> no one to help with chromium :(
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: not weird
<BUGabundo> you have a PPA
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager | pastebinit
<jdobrien> I can't remember the command to upgrade to karmic, it's pretty sad seing that I already upgraded one of my computers
<coz_> hey guys just downloaded karmic daily build and it is  711.9 megs   need overburn!   this isnt going to be the norm right?
<BUGabundo> jdobrien: update-manager -d
<jdobrien> BUGabundo: thanks
<jonathonf> coz_: just burn it to a dvd+r
<BUGabundo> coz_: no one is looking at daily images size
<BUGabundo> burn a dvd or better yet put it on an USB Key
<coz_> BUGabundo,  ok  no biggie  just surprised
<coz_> I will try the overburn first
<BUGabundo> coz_: can you imagine how much work goes to get an image to fill just the CD size?
<BUGabundo> don't
<BUGabundo> don't risk it
<coz_> BUGabundo,  honest no big deal I am just testing out a machine here  its not for anything permanent installation or testing of karmic :)
<spO> how do i install fglrx-installer  ?
 * aboSamoor BUGabundo is always teaching aboSamoor nice tricks, thanks for the pastebinit ;)
<BUGabundo> coz_: at least test both ISO and burned image
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, http://pastebin.com/f3462fee7
<spO> i mean i can use apt-get , but that tries to get an outdated driver
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: :)
<spO> can you use apt-get with a local tar.gz file?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  I will on my system ehwn I have the time  ...as I said this is just to test out a machine    its nothing permanent
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<coz_> BUGabundo,  thanks
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: downgrade to system version, reboot, try to reproduce, file a bug and inform mvo or pitty of it
<BUGabundo> FYI we are now going with gnome-bluetooth. please spread the word. thanks. EOF
<spO> some karmic packages like ati/fglrx installer , i cannot install via apt-get source fglrx-installer  because it gets the current/stable version rather than the karmic version
<BUGabundo>  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-bluetooth-stack
<dupondje> hmzzzzzzzzzz :)
<dupondje> was watching youtube movie
<spO> i have fglrx installer source, but i don't knwo what to do with it
<dupondje> suddenly everything locked :s
<dupondje> wth!
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, are you trying chromium ?
<spO> i want to cry because i am so frustrated
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: let me phrase it like this: is there anything I'm not testing?
<bjsnider> what locked?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: prob X
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, dunno , is there ? :)
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, this gpm package was slipped by ubuntu-desktop ppa, I think I have to be more careful next time.
 * aboSamoor does not like restarting :'(
<dupondje> pulseaudio is kinda broken imo :s
<spO> what is a .dsc file?
<bjsnider> spO, what the bleep are you trying to do?
<spO> i am trying to install ati drivers on a custom kernel
<spO> i found a page to help me, http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html#src  ,  i just want to know what dsc is
<bjsnider> it sounds to me like you're in over your head
<spO> are you trying to insult me?
<BUGabundo> guys calm down
<BUGabundo> please observe the CoC
<bjsnider> no, but you can't go from 0 to 100 without hitting 50 first
<ikonia> gents, custom kernels are not supported
<ikonia> this channel is for karmic discussion/development only, custom kernels are your own project
<bjsnider> i think the supplied kernels are pretty good
<kklimonda> hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: <- huh..
<spO> what is bazaar ?
<BUGabundo> !bazaar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazaar
<BUGabundo> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<andresmujica> bugabundo: hey ya!
<BUGabundo> sp0 there you go
<BUGabundo> hey andresmujica. missing are we ?
<dupondje> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<dupondje> Hard CPU time limit exhausted, terminating forcibly.
<dupondje> Afgebroken (core dumped)
<dupondje> pulseaudio ?... ;)
<BUGabundo> pulse
<andresmujica> you'll love this bug (or whatever it is called)...  have you noticed the multiple ways of volume control that are available in Ubuntu (not just Karmic) with pulseaudio and companions ?
<spO> bazaar is similar to apt-get i guess
<andresmujica> yesterday my laptop's left speaker exploded....
<bjsnider> wha?
<bjsnider> literally?
<bjsnider> you cannot be serious
<andresmujica> one mute over there, rhythmbox with high volume, pavucontrol at 70%.. without noticing it
<andresmujica> unmuted
<andresmujica> BAAAMM
<andresmujica> try to mute all over...
<andresmujica> and after that the left channel  sounded awful...
<BUGabundo> a andresmujica are you sure pavu had all sources at 70?
<andresmujica> disassembled.. tested.. no choice.  left speaker died..
<BUGabundo> I got mine once at 200%
<bjsnider> wow
<andresmujica> bugabundo: that's the thing.  there're sooo many ways to control volume.. one colliding with another..
<andresmujica> i cannot tell if it was at 70%.. the fact is that my left speaker died.. :(
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yeah mine also came close to that
<BUGabundo> now I keep them below 90%
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: also see paman
<andresmujica> obviously my hands were involved (i was the one who changed sound volume).   but i'm not happy at all..
<BUGabundo> check properties
<BUGabundo> to see if any gain is above 100%
<bjsnider> i think mr. chen might be interested to know that
<BUGabundo> one source was at 99999%
<BUGabundo> there's a reason why we have a disclaimer :)
<andresmujica> yeap, i'd played with it...    it's potentially dangerous...
<BUGabundo> it is
<dupondje> bug reported on crashing pulseaudio ?
<BUGabundo> how *very* low dbs sources I increase them there
<BUGabundo> but I have to make sure nothing else is or will be playing
<BUGabundo> risking me getting death
<andresmujica> i use paman for mic gain... but.. oh boy i don't want to kill the other speaker... i'm thinking about the bug report.. but it's really a mess i don't know where to start...
<andresmujica> it's kinda gui thing.. too many volume controls can lead to potentially dangerous settings
<BUGabundo> paman?
<BUGabundo> that's overkill
<BUGabundo> pavu does it good enough
<dtchen> pavucontrol and the gnome control center applet do the same
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen
<dtchen> they're sufficiently equal in functionality that pavucontrol will go away by karmic+1
<andresmujica> bugabundo: not with Jaunty.  but to be honest my speaker dying wasn't caused by paman.  .. it was the multiple settings available
<BUGabundo> just upside down one of the other dtchen
<andresmujica> hi daniel
<dtchen> dupondje: current karmic? (meaning, updated today)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I never got why pavu lists devices in a sort inverted from the one from gnome
<andresmujica> there's one thing missing with gnome volume control, the ability to redirect audio output/input from applications to different devices.
<dupondje> dtchen: yep
<dupondje> it started with latest pulseaudio update
<dupondje> crashes like every 3 minutes :s
<dtchen> dupondje: try appending the following to /etc/security/limits.conf, and killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> @audio           -       rtprio          99
<dtchen> @audio           -       nice            -19
<dtchen> @audio           -       memlock         unlimited
<dupondje> ok done, running pulse with debug ;)
<dupondje> lets see
<dupondje> its still alive :)
<BUGabundo> murphy law
<BUGabundo> it only happens when you are not looking for it
<dupondje> héhé :)
<dupondje> or the changed in limits.conf worked ... ;)
 * aboSamoor is harvesting bugs
<dupondje> aboSamoor: kill them !
<dupondje> :)
<aboSamoor> dupondje, I think who created them are more efficient ;)
<dupondje> bah
<dupondje> still not crashed ;)
<dupondje> héhé
<andresmujica> put some pressure on it.  load your system.
<dupondje> ok dtchen think it works smooth now :p
<dtchen> right, it should.
<dtchen> it's running as SCHED_RR
<dtchen> those changes are similar to what rtkit will do once we merge the linux patch
<coordinador> malditos
<dupondje> anyway cool it works now :D
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035 <- somebody want to kill this bug ? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<aboSamoor> dtchen, totem can not play audio after PA, while VLC does not have any problem to play audio
<aboSamoor> after killing PA*
<micahg> has anyone tried the karmic intel drivers with jaunty?
<dupondje> eeeeeeeeeeeeek
<dupondje> dtchen:  :p
<dupondje> D: protocol-native.c: Underrun on 'ALSA Playback', 0 bytes in queue.
<dupondje> D: alsa-sink.c: Wakeup from ALSA!
<dupondje> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<dupondje> Hard CPU time limit exhausted, terminating forcibly.
<dupondje> Afgebroken (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> micahg: why would you do that?
<BUGabundo> they are tied to kernel
<BUGabundo> dupondje: ahahahaha
<micahg> well, I can't get > 2048x2048 on Jaunty
<BUGabundo> loved the sound effects too
<micahg> I was hoping newer drivers might help
<BUGabundo> micahg: then try the X ppa
<micahg> ah
<dtchen> dupondje: you can disable the cpu limit check
<dupondje> how sweethart :)
<dtchen> dupondje: which audio driver are you using? whatever it is, your sound hardware blows
<dupondje> Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<dupondje> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<dtchen> dupondje: edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<dupondje> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bjsnider> delightful audio chip
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> s/delightful/buggy/
<bjsnider> i think i prefer my audigy2
<dupondje> well its laptop ... :D
<dtchen> that's totally not useful. you want to provide _at least_ lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13] ; cat /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<dtchen> alternately, use the script we created (http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh) or ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are we going to have apport alias? aka $ ubuntu-bug audio ?
<dupondje> i'll be happy to help :)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i thought pitti was working on that (because i certainly haven't been)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I still doesn't work AFAIK
<BUGabundo> but dupondje can test it for us :)
<Twigathy> 23:21 < bjsnider> i think i prefer my audigy2 <-- ditto, it works nicely. Even passes through DTS/Dolby to my amp nicely in linux ;)
<dupondje> Your ALSA information is located at
<dupondje> lol :p
<bjsnider> yeah, it does here too
<dtchen> bjsnider: the audigy2 is a POS, too. its only redeeming factor is that it isn't HDA.
<bjsnider> hahahaaa
<BUGabundo> POS ???
<bjsnider> dtchen, elighten me, sir. what is not a POS?
<dupondje> dtchen: what do I need to use as bug title for the ubuntu-bug ?
<dtchen> and yes, i'm referring to the audigy2 as a family despite it not being one; it's really poor marketing on the part of Creative, because there's a wide range of hardware badged under "audigy 2"
<dtchen> bjsnider: anything professional-grade, e.g., M-Audio
<bjsnider> good linux drivers?
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> anything driven by ice1712 and ice1724 doesn't suck
<dtchen> anything driven by ca0106 and emu10k1 does
<bjsnider> i dunno, this card works very well
<dtchen> anything driven by intel8x0, via82xx, or hda-intel sucks
<bjsnider> i have bass/treble, 3d control, passthrough
<bjsnider> sounds great compared to the onboard chip
 * Twigathy doesn't fiddle with bass/treble ever :o
<dtchen> your audigy2 forcibly resamples everything to 48000 hZ
<dtchen> Hz, even
<bjsnider> in linux?
<Twigathy> in *
<BluesKaj> Creative makes nice desktop speakers , I have a pr of the Gigaworks T-40s ...very nice as far as pc spkrs go
<dtchen> no, it's done by the hardware itself. it doesn't matter if it was 44.1 KHz or 96 KHz, too bad
<bjsnider> i don't think so
<bjsnider> not on passthrough it doesn't
<bjsnider> maybe analog
<dtchen> bjsnider: on passthrough it does not, no
<dtchen> on passthrough you only have to worry about shielding and other signal degradation
<dupondje> dtchen: what do I need to report now ? the alsa-info.sh doesn't work it seems
<bjsnider> if it degrades it won;'t work
<bjsnider> if it's working, it hasn't degraded
<dtchen> bjsnider: why do you think we (as driver people) hate Creative products?
<bjsnider> i don't know
<bjsnider> it's an impossible question to answer, since i never knew you hated creative products
<dtchen> Creative has a storied history of selling shite hardware under obfuscated names
<bjsnider> yes but the x-fi chip isn't shite
<dtchen> the Audigy 2 family includes several cards that are severely crippled to the point of being useless
<bjsnider> otherwise auzentech wouldn't be using it
<dtchen> X-Fi is a badge, just like Audigy 2
<bjsnider> this is a zs
<dtchen> there are two X-Fis driven by ca0106
<dtchen> they are no less crappy than the Audigy LS or Audigy 2 using the same driver
<bjsnider> no, i'm talking about the x-fi chip itself, not the card
<dtchen> the EMU is a good chip
<bjsnider> that runs the old sblive card, right?
<dtchen> no
<BUGabundo> dupondje: did you chmod it to 777»
<BUGabundo> ?
<Trewas> last time I had nicely working audio in linux was sblive (emu10k1) with OSS; everything worked from hw mixing to passthrough... since then audio in linux has been steadily going worse and worse :/
<dtchen> the EMU10k1, EMU10k1x, and EMU10k2 are utter crap
<bjsnider> well, if you say so. they were well here
<dtchen> all of those chips forcibly resample to 48 KHz whether you want it to
<bjsnider> why is that a bad thing?
<dtchen> dupondje: just use ubuntu-bug alsa-base, please
<dtchen> bjsnider: do you like audio artifacts?
<bjsnider> no, i do not
<dtchen> then it should be straightforward why resampling 44.1 KHz source at 48 KHz is bad
<bjsnider> dtchen, what card are you using right now?
<dtchen> M-Audio Transit
<Trewas> dtchen: at least they can play several sounds at the same time (without easily heard artifacts), unlike HDA I currently have
<dupondje> dtchen: and what as bug title ?
<bjsnider> i'm scared to death of buying any new audio cards
<dtchen> bjsnider: then don't buy any new cards; they're all shite
<dtchen> dupondje: doesn't matter
<bjsnider> for fear that i'll  get it back here and it will be driverless on linux
<dtchen> dupondje: just tell me the bug report #
<dtchen> Trewas: that's not exactly a positive thing
<bjsnider> they're _all_ shite
<Trewas> dtchen: no? isn't software mixing a major point behind pulseaudio etc (why do it if most of the hardware supported it)?
<dupondje> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/411183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411183 in alsa-driver "Crashing pulseaudio" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> Trewas: no, that's _not_ the point of PA
<Trewas> dtchen: I said _a_ point :)
<dtchen> Trewas: the point of PA is to be able to easily control every single audio stream
<dtchen> Trewas: no, it's not even a selling point of PA
<dtchen> (ALSA itself already does that)
<bjsnider> dtchen, you're using a USB audio device?
<dtchen> bjsnider: yes
 * Twigathy wonders how that works nicely...
<dtchen> it works fine
<bjsnider> i'm speechless
<Twigathy> Surely some compression has to happen to squeeze music down a piddly little USB cable!?
<Trewas> dtchen: at least emu10k1 did very high hw mixing compared to alsa's dmix
<bjsnider> after your talk of "professional grade"
<BluesKaj> hmm 30 bucks for a CMedia Diamond CM18738 (with 5.1 surround options) sound card isn't too much IMO , works right out of the box on linux
<Trewas> dtchen: +quality
<dtchen> Trewas: heck no
<dtchen> Trewas: it was _marginally_ better than the default plugin resampler, yes.
<dtchen> however, there were always speex resamplers that blew the emu10k1 out of the water
<dtchen> dupondje: my condolences. the 9200 family really leaves something to be desired.
<BluesKaj> Twigathy, line level audio under 1 volt is fine on a usb cable , there won't be any compression despite the BS out there about signals and cable
<Twigathy> ah, cool :)
<Twigathy> yeah, I just realised CD audio itself is ~1400kbit (USB @ many megabits)
<Twigathy> Jitter might be a bit of a problem though, especially if you had other things on the USB bus... guess it must do some fancy buffering :o
<Trewas> dtchen: I wouldn't say marginally, but it has been some time since I tried dmix so maybe it has gotten better... and pulseaudio should make very very good job of software mixing given that it takes tens of percents of cpu when playing anything :P
<BluesKaj> Twigathy, don't get sucked in by thew audiophile BS talk on the forums about expensive audio and vide cable , it's nothing but snobbery and snake oil
<Twigathy> yes, I agree totally
<BluesKaj> video
<dtchen> Trewas: we enable an extremely good speex resampler in PA
<Twigathy> Expence HDMI cables make me laugh
<Twigathy> *expensive
<Twigathy> ditto people that pay £fail/meter for speaker cable
<dtchen> dupondje: bug updated
<BluesKaj> yup 12 bucks is enuff for hdmi cable :)
<BluesKaj> 3meters
<bjsnider> dtchen, what do you think of the asus xonar cards?
<dupondje> dtchen: and keep the limits.conf settings ?
<dtchen> bjsnider: they're fine
<dtchen> dupondje: yes
<dupondje> ok testing it out now :)
<dupondje> seem to work, but going to sleep now, will test more tomorrow & update bugreport
<dupondje> anyway thx for assitance dtchen  :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-09
<PingJocky> has anyone else noticed that rhythmbox no longer supports mt-daapd servers?
<Traveler8> hey guys i have toshiba a505 im trying alpha 3 but cant get it to boot...i have tried alpha 2 before and it was working
<Traveler8> anyone can help?
<Traveler8> no one?
<Traveler8> hey guys i have toshiba a505 im trying alpha 3 but cant get it to boot...i have tried alpha 2 before and it was working
<Traveler8> !\?
 * C-S-B_ C-S-B
<brotatos> so how's maverick?
<brotatos> 64-bit versions doing all right?
<jenkins> has the really slow disc check been fixed in maverick? In lucid it is very slow after 70%
<yofel_> oh joy, xserver 1.9 at the door ^^ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-August/011962.html
<[4-tea-2]> I'm clutching at straws: Anyone here using Logitech's Squeeze* stuff and managed to build SqueezePlay for MM?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if 2.6.35.14+nvidia  workin gyet?
<gnomefreak> yet
<yofel> nvidia 256.44 and 2.6.35 still work completely fine for me.. you're not using edgers?
<yofel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<gnomefreak> nope no edgers
<gnomefreak> im using nvidia card 6200. drivers: 256.35-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> upgrading kernel to *.14
 * gnomefreak going to lay down while this is upgrading
<LucidFox> Okay, after the last updates, my Nautilus desktop is now plain white, no matter what background I choose
<LucidFox> any ideas?
<knittl> anybody else experiencing memory leaks with indicator applet?
<Ian_corne> Anyone else running with an ati HD 4870?
<knittl> hrm. everytime a notification bubble pops up memory usage of process indicator-applet goes up by 0.1 – 0.8 mb
<knittl> especially with rhythmbox
<Ian_corne> doesn't seem to do that with me
<knittl> with rhythmbox notifs it's pretty stable at 0.75 mb
<knittl> pidgin notifs only add little memory; probably 0.05 mb
<allu2> hello i'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 following this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html but the second step doesn't work and gives me...
<allu2> http://pastebin.com/9P8A0QS8
<allu2> so now i have finished the first and got stuck in secodn, i'm not sure if it's save to reboot, i don't want to end up not being able to login...
<Pici> allu2: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<allu2> 10.04
<Pici> allu2: virtualbox-3.1 is not a package in any Ubuntu release.  It looks like dpkg is failing for some reason due to a third party package that you have installed.  If possible, I'd try to remove that package and then re-run the upgrade.
<allu2> Pici, ah ok :)
<allu2> Pici, hum can't remove it
<allu2> Pici, i get same error when i try
<allu2> what should i do :S
<allu2> it also seems i don't have dpkg fully installed :O
<Pici> uh.
<allu2> hum
<ZykoticK9> !search lndir
<ubottu> Found:
<Ian_corne> allu2:
<Ian_corne> go to the file
<Ian_corne> and delete the entry for virtualbox
<Ian_corne> rinse and repeat
<allu2> solved: it was enought when you remove the _Ubuntu_karmic  from the end of the version on /var/lib/dpkg/available and /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ian_corne> ok :p
<allu2> :)
<neeraj> I installed maverick on external HD and now facing ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid error.
<neeraj> I searched about it on net too.. Want to ask is there ny way that I don't encounter this error in future.
<neeraj> Also, If someone can tell me why exactly we face this error, then I will be very grateful :)
<sinurge> am gettting an error while upgrading to maverick from lucid Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<sinurge> any chance of knowing what the error might be
<sinurge> bump
<sinurge> anyone here?
<Pici> sinurge: Yes.
<Pici> sinurge: How are you upgrading?
<sinurge> from alt+F2 update-manager -d
<sinurge>  'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<sinurge> ran apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade got nothing
<sinurge> but saw a wierd error in var/log/
<sinurge> in apt.log , Package xserver-xorg-video-i740 has broken Depends on xorg-video-abi-7.0
<sinurge> seems like broken dependencies but am not sure how to fix them
<Daekdroom> sinurge, I think they're updating xorg-server version to 1.9
<sinurge> meaning .. i gotta wait ?
<Daekdroom> I suppose.
<Daekdroom> MaverickChanges log is getting pretty much spammed with "Rebuild against xserver 1.9 ABI" entries xD
<sinurge> hmm seems like a good idea
<sinurge> anyways someday i had to ask this...what does downgrading package mean and how does one do it
<mhb> how to uprade ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10
<mhb> how to uprade ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10
<Pici> mhb: update-manager -d, or do-release upgrade -d.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3 for more information please.
<Pici> mhb: Someone reported earlier that they had issues, possibly due to a blocked package.
<kim0> anyone here updated to latest, using chrome/chromium ?
<vish> Pici: does the topic need an update? is glib still broken?
<kim0> for me gmail hangs consistently
<kim0> different chrome versions .. I'm starting to doubt it's a maverick update
<Pici> kim0: It was working for earlier today.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3
<kim0> Pici: can u dist-upgrade to latest ?
<vish> Pici: thanks :)
<Pici> kim0: I'm not at that computer at the moment.
<kim0> ok
<kim0> anyone else using chrome/chromium on maverick dist-upgraded to latest and can confirm it works fine ?
<IdleOne> chomium is running fine here
<IdleOne> what is it you are seeing exactly?
<Ian_corne> hope the xserver mess is resolved quickly :)
<notlistening> Xorg died after the latest updates anyone else?
<Daekdroom> notlistening, pretty much everyone... they're halfway through updating to xserver 1.9 ABI
<notlistening> lol okay :D
<notlistening> from the command line how do i get apt-get to pull in depenandacies automaticaly?
<Daekdroom> notlistening, it's not that easy, you have to keep upgrading untill it suddenly starts working again. If you're using a closed source driver, you'll definitely have to remove that
<notlistening> I understand it is not that easy but that question has been bugging me for a bit aswell
<notlistening> I have only got is running on a virtualbox machhne
<Daekdroom> in *theory*, and in most real life cases, apt-get will automatically pull all the avaiable dependencies.
<notlistening> oh there you go then wait it is on this one :D
<notlistening> dpkg ...?
<notlistening> nice to see such a good test community
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hi
<zezu> does maverick installer use lvm1 for software raid (0/stripe)  partitions during alt. install partition setup ?
<zezu> b/c I can't see that there are any pv/vg/lv's  but yet in disk manager for md0  i see there are separate volumes ...  are these md volumes and not lvm ... just disk part type is lvm  ... or are these legacy lvm volumes ?
<patdk-wk> those would be md volumes
<patdk-wk> nothing to do with lvm at all
<patdk-wk> and ubuntu hasn't used lvm1 for as long as I can remember, it's all lvm2
<zezu> yes was just reading more on that ,,  thanks much patdk-wk ... trying to figure out what the easiest / fastest way of redoing this is ... I want to use separate partitions on the disks or something windows can work with as well
<patdk-wk> not going to happen
<zezu> well
<patdk-wk> unless you use dm-raid
<patdk-wk> and your computer supports hardware or software raid controller
<zezu> Really?  I read something about lvm supporting windows dynamic disks and software raid now ... i figure if I manually partition the drives and manually create volumes for linux,  and then add the windows dynamic volumes it should work
<zezu> I know with dm-raid and the old fake raid (if it was supported by dm-raid) it would work
<zezu> but i'm trying to stick w/ pure software raid rather than the proprietary crap for compibility reasons ...
<allu2> Hello, anyone got any idea of installing acx111 drivers on 10.10?
<high-rez> For some reason xorg won't install for me... It says: xserver-xorg : Depends: xserver-xorg-input-all but it is not going to be installed or xserver-xorg-input-9
<high-rez> Weird, it looks like there's a circular dependency going on here,.
<Volkodav> yeah - it wants to remove all xorg on upgrade
<high-rez> Volkodav: yeah, which i told it to go ahead and do.  :)  firguring on the next round of dist-upgrade it'd resolve its dependncy issues.
<high-rez> It appears if I could just delete the requirement to support the wacom tablet stuff I'd be ok
<PingJocky> funny i had the same issue the other day...
<PingJocky> with x that is
<Volkodav> yeah but - you can reboot until you install the new packages for xserver
<BUGabundo> damn it
<Volkodav> mine wants to remove all of them
<BUGabundo> second crash/freeze
<BUGabundo> needed power cycle again
<BUGabundo> stupid ati
<BUGabundo> guess its time to get a daily and retest
<Volkodav> I did this 'huge remove x-server' upgrade too
<Volkodav> see what happens on reboot lol :-D
<ChogyDan> Volkodav: noooo!~!!!
<ChogyDan> :p
<Volkodav> yeah I did
<Volkodav> but will not reboot for now
<Volkodav> till new portion comes in
<Daekdroom> I'm using xorg-edgers, so I'm alright
<BUGabundo>  1157   0.08s   0.48s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  27% Xorg
<BUGabundo> X using 27% CPU ???
<BUGabundo> doing NOTHING ?
<Daekdroom> memory leakage and CPU cycle waste are the worst things ever :|
<Daekdroom> fortunately, the only memory leakage I'm facing is nautilus
<yofel> I wonder what's up with thunderbird memory usage, just because I'm using it for a day isn't a reason it's using ~240MiB ...
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-10
<gwhip> doing a dist-upgrade today ... trying to remove a lot of xserver stuff. should i let it?
<Daekdroom> gwhip, not at all
<gwhip> ok
<gwhip> will wait
<BUGabundo> gwhip: aptitude safe-upgrade is your friend
<duffydack> anywhere yet with your mkv?
<BUGabundo> gave up
<BUGabundo> tried to use another laptop via HDMI to tv
<BUGabundo> crashed twice
<BUGabundo> totem showed chopped images, vlc would not leave pause, mplayer froze
<BUGabundo> guess ATI doesn't really like 1080p HDMI
<Andre_Gondim> if I did upgrade, when I reboot will crash my X server?
<BUGabundo> anything can happen
<duffydack> tried split with  1, 5 or 10mb file?  I can have a look then.
<BUGabundo> you will need a 50MBs file to  have just one minute
<BUGabundo> they are 720p files.
<BUGabundo> 50min, 2.1GB
<BUGabundo> in any case.... 1:30 am... bed time. talk to you tomorrow :P
<duffydack> make it a 10mb file, still the same
<duffydack> even if its 1 second, its 1 second with audio/video I can work with
<duffydack> ok..
<high-rez> So my +1 system won't startup fully - and I can't see why due to bootsplash (plymouth?).
<high-rez> What is the proper way to disable it now that ubuntu uses grub2 ?
<virtuald> press shift to get to the menu, it might have to be the left shift key
<high-rez> That disables grub's splash - but plymouth is still present.  I just booted into recover and told it to continue to go from there.
<high-rez> Turns out the problem was the new xorg server won't work with the nvidia drivers (proprietary - not nouveau) due to a missing symbol.
<high-rez> Which If I read right is actually fixed in the newest (256.44) series of drivers.
<DanaG> Argh, can't install compiz updates without losing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.
<DanaG> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra depends upon compiz-core-abiversion-20090619
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/+bug/613023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613023 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (Ubuntu) "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra upgrade conflicts with compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> have some problem upgrading to 10.10 rc3
<phoenix__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/475716/
<Volkodav> high-rez: so what's the solution ? get the new drivers or use nouveau vesa etc ?
<Volkodav> or sit out this mess?
<Kai_> When trying to upgrade to maverick, I get this: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Kai_> What should I do?
<Volkodav> upgrade from what ?
<Kai_> lucid.
<Kai_> i forgot to mention that, sorry :p
<Volkodav> is your lucid up to date ?
<Kai_> yes.
<Volkodav> and how do you start upgrade ?
<Kai_> sudo update-manager -d
<Volkodav> I suggest you sit out a day or two
<Kai_> what would that do?
<Volkodav> change the packages around
<high-rez> Volkodav: I've moved to nouveau for the moment.
<Volkodav> did you reboot high-rez ?
<high-rez> nope
<high-rez> i just unloaded the nvidia module (rmmod nvidia) and changed xorg.conf to use nouveau instead of nvidia
<high-rez> that was it.
<Volkodav> I can't afford nouveau I am sure if it supports dual head at my res
<Volkodav> why did you do that though ?
<high-rez> Cause installing 256.44 from source mucks things up.
<high-rez> It doesn't work well with ubuntu's alternatives system
<Volkodav> getting yourselg ready for ther mess ?
<Volkodav> never did
<high-rez> Jeah
<Volkodav> get the nvidia driver back and run the box till they fix it big deal
<high-rez> I suppose I coudl just manually replace the files, but I'm a bit lazy for all that.
<Volkodav> modprobe nvidia (back!) lol
<Volkodav> I am even lazier - I removed the xorg and I know nothing happens till reboot - whick may happen by New year ! lolz
<high-rez> or until another abi change in udev mucks everything up (i can't believe how much udev changes... constantly)
<Volkodav> high-rez: want to reboot and see what's up ?
<scarper> hi
<scarper> anyone has tried to install alpha 3 netbook edition?
<Kai_> nope.
<scarper> hmm... /me wonders if it is better to try an upgrade than to try a fresh install with the iso
<scarper> which seems to not be working at the time
<Andre_Gondim> any workaround to problem in xorg?
<philip___> I cannot adjust the brightness (through Fn keys or brightness applet) although pressing Fn keys does show the notification slider. Any ideas?
<mxe5> Is there a netbook release out for the newest 10.10 yet ? ?
<scarper> ok, found a workaround
<DanaG> argh, well, fglrx is dead.
<DanaG> And g-p-m crashes with Radeon.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/ezGfjSJZ
<DanaG> ah, time to pin LP-PPA-xorg-edgers at really high priority.
<DanaG> AAaaah, back to fglrx, and quiet.
<DanaG> Less fan noise.
<JayminP> hey guys can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9700949#post9700949
<JayminP> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549469
<JayminP> ?
<alakhia> one use "kde news" plasmoid? I get this weird scrolling bug
<alakhia> any time i move my mouse over it (without giving focus), the window scrolls
<alakhia> a bit distracting initially and annoying after a while
<knittl> 794 mb memory usage for indicator-applet
<knittl> 794.8
<alakhia> that's a bit much
<knittl> 795.2
<alakhia> must be leaking memory
<knittl> yip
<knittl> every time rhythmbox advances a song it goes +0.75
<alakhia> might be leaking the song meta data
<knittl> i think it's related to notifications
<knittl> with pidgin notifs it goes up by ~0.1 mb (maybe a little less)
<Ian_corne> danag, you got fglrx to work?!
<knittl> 808.3
<alakhia> restarting the indicator applet might bring the total back down
<knittl> alakhia: yeah. but i want to see how high it goes :D
<alakhia> sure ... but swapping won't be fun unless you like seeing redraws in slow motion
<knittl> memory is currently 88% (+5% cache)
<knittl> 273 mb swapped
<knittl> firefox also taking ~1 gb at the moment
<knittl> but that's not unusual for firefox xD
<knittl> 809.8
<knittl> 815.8
<Ian_corne> It'll just go up till your oom killer kicks in knittl
<knittl> Ian_corne: it's fun :D (816.5)
<tasslehoff> !find libgmp.so.10
<ubottu> Package/file libgmp.so.10 does not exist in maverick
<wzssyqa> I copied fonts from XP, and run sudo fc-cache -fv,then firefox can not display most web page correctly
<TheInfinity> wzssyqa: you should use msttcorefonts instead of just copying around ...
<wzssyqa> TheInfinity: before, i can do this . Is there something change in 10.10?
<TheInfinity> don't think so, but i did not try out
<wzssyqa> TheInfinity: haha, i know now, i have not make it readable for user
<rye> nvidia driver in maverick - undefined symbol WindowTable
<rye> are there any reports about ath5k not working in 2.6.35-14 ?
<kangarooo> hello yester day got crash on updates https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/615577 now cant start computer
<ubottu> 'Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized\nResponse headers:\n---\ncontent-length: 21\ncontent-type: text/plain\ndate: Tue, 10 Aug 2010 11:15:07 GMT\nserver: zope.server.http (HTTP)\nstatus: 401\nvary: Accept-Encoding\nvia: 1.1 wildcard.edge.launchpad.net\nx-powered-by: Zope (www.zope.org), Python (www.python.org)\n---\nResponse body:\n---\nBug 615577 is private\n---\n (https://launchpad.net/bugs/615577)'
<kangarooo> comp doesnt start on any kernel. now im in recovery mode and pressed start
<yofel> bug 615577
<ubottu> Bug 615577 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/615577 is private
<DrHalan> xserver upgrade is about to go dowwn
<kangarooo> cant start comp adter upgrade 14h ago
<kangarooo> at least not in normal mode any kernel not working. only recovery mode works.
<DrHalan> kangarooo: are you sure you still have all the xorg packages?
<DrHalan> or did you do a dist-upgrade in the last 24 hours
<kangarooo> DrHalan: i did 14 h ago sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kangarooo> while upgrading got crsh bug 615577 witch i reported then restarted and comp loads Xubuntu logo then stops thinking and shows nothing new. ctrl+alt+del works to restart. now im in recovery mode
<ubottu> Bug 615577 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/615577 is private
<kangarooo> how to check if i have xorg packages?
<kangarooo> i installed aptitude that will help easyr to search yes?
<kangarooo> DrHalan: i did update and distupgrade.
<kangarooo> ill try doinn that again
<kangarooo> what means on running update terminal shows. its recomended to run defoma-app purge libwmf0.2-7
<kangarooo> s/update/d-upgrade
<DrHalan> kangarooo: you shouldn't do that today
<DrHalan> you maybe don't have xserver-xorg installed anymore
<Pici> DrHalan: Is there a known issue?
<kangarooo> how to check that in terminal? i got tty1 from recovery mode
<DrHalan> the xserver is upgraded to 1.9
<DrHalan> i takes some time until the dependencies are fine again
<Pici> Oh, so normal dependency hell?
<DrHalan> during that time you should only do upgrade because it will hold the broken packages back
<DrHalan> yap
<northline_> /dev/audio0 missing in 10.10 pls help
<DrHalan> if i'd do dist-upgrade te following packages would be removed on my machine: xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-apm xserver-xorg-video-chips
<DrHalan> kangarooo: do apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade and look if it wants to remove some packages
<kangarooo> no now it doesnt want. i did that 10min ago and it installed 15packages and also gave info its recomended to run defoma-app purge libwmf0.2-7
<kangarooo> now i did aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-all and got output    p   xserver-xorg-video-all    .. what means p ? installed or not?
<kangarooo> DrHalan: all 3 ur menationed packages shows p and not i (installed) so yeah they somhow removed themselfes
<kangarooo> now checked dpkg-query --show | less and installed xserver- common xorg xorg-core video-intel video-openchrome video-radeon ( but i dont have radeon why then its intalled? i have nvidia) thats all from xserver
<northline_> Ive noticed the total absense of /dev/audio0 and /dev/audio1 on my machine at 10.10 (was there in 10.04)
<northline_> but can see the cards in 'sound recorder'
<DrHalan> kangarooo: the easiest thing for you is to justwait until the dependencies are fixed
<DrHalan> and then you do apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i just now upgraded to 10.10 rc3
<DrHalan> rc3?
<DrHalan> you mean alpha
<phoenix__> i have trouble with the nvidia driver
<DrHalan> phoenix__: whats the problem? works fine here
<phoenix__> the one with kde 4.5
<phoenix__> after the upgrade i am not able to start the xserver
<DrHalan> how did you upgrade
<phoenix__> do-release-upgrade -d
<DrHalan> uh
<DrHalan> thenyour  xserver is broken
<DrHalan> because maverick is moveing form 1.8 to 1.9 at the moment
<DrHalan> best you wait for a day and then do a dist-upgrade
<phoenix__> can i reinstall xserver
<DrHalan>  mh i don't konw
<DrHalan> try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<phoenix__> can i try reconfiguring xserver
<DrHalan> phoenix__: the packages are just broken. in general before upgradeing you should come into this channel and ask if its a good moment to upgrade
<DrHalan> right now you just have to wait
<phoenix__> ok. is there a way to increse the display resolution in failsafe mode
<phoenix__> DrHalan: ok. is there a way to increse the display resolution in failsafe mode
<DrHalan> i have no idea
<phoenix__> ok.thank  you
<phoenix__> bye
<Volkodav> So what do we do with nvidia now ? update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group gl_conf is broken.
<Ian_corne> abandon ship!
<DrHalan> mh i don't even know if nvidida-current works with xorg 1.9
<ubuntu51> the final release of new ubuntu
<ubuntu51> i mean 10.10
<ubuntu51> how stable is 10.10
<phoenix__> DrHalan: when will the upgrade to 10.10 available
<rye> phoenix__, the target date for maverick meerkat / 10.10 is 10.10.2010
<rye> phoenix__, i believe have missed the point of the question
<phoenix__> the one with kde 4.5 rc3
<rye> DrHalan, it looks like it does not - undefined symbol Xorg.1.log:[    25.017] dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: WindowTable
<KukuNut> phoenix__: it's now 4.5
<phoenix__> KukuNut: what is the current version of kubuntu
<KukuNut> phoenix__: stable 10.04 development 10.10
<phoenix__> can u tell the dev sub version
<KukuNut> phoenix__: KDE is now 4.5 final in both version
<phoenix__> KukuNut: i upgraded to 10.10
<phoenix__> KukuNut: i have some problem with xserver.dr halan said my xserver is broken and said i should have waited till the next upgrade
<KukuNut> phoenix__: if you used aptitude you should have been ok
<phoenix__> i used do-release-upgrade -d command
<KukuNut> aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<KukuNut> apt-get will remove the xserver*
<phoenix__> KukuNut: i wanted to upgrade to this version, thats why i uded that command
<phoenix__> KukuNut:  is there a way to fix the problem
<Pici> They both may suggest to remove the xserver, you should always be wary when doing upgrading when running the development release.
<KukuNut> phoenix__: there is but imo it's not worth it vs new install
<KukuNut> Pici: in this case aptitude was safe. apt-get wants to remove them
<KukuNut> Pici: phoenix__looks like the xorg-*-abi* are missing
<phoenix__> KukuNut: do you want to see my xorg log
<KukuNut> phoenix__: no
<phoenix__> KukuNut: ok
<KukuNut> phoenix__: if do-release-upgrade used apt-get then they were removed so right now you have no X?
<phoenix__> KukuNut: this is the error message "This server has a video driver ABI version of 8.0 that this driver does not officially support"
<phoenix__> KukuNut: i am able to start  xserver in failsafe mode
<KukuNut> phoenix__: bec I just said above they are not ready/,missing
<Pici> Both apt-get and aptitude will warn you before they try to remove packages, it doesn't matter which one you use.
<phoenix__> KukuNut: sorry i couldnt get you
<KukuNut> Pici: i'm not arguing that.  all i'm saying is for this case aptitude didn't say anything about it
<phoenix__> Pici: what might have went wrong in the upgrade
<Pici> phoenix__: You didn't watch to see that it was suggesting to remove packages that you needed.
<phoenix__> Pici: i watched the entire process, i felt that it was safe to proceed to a newer version
<phoenix__> Pici: do you mean that the xserver is broken ?
<Pici> phoenix__: The package dependencies are currently broken, yes.
<phoenix__> Pici: its working fine without the nvidia driver
<kangarooo> DrHalan: i just installed that now and all is fine. comp starts
<Spirits-Sight> Need help, not able boot past boot splash "Ubuntu ......" screen after update from yesterday, new update does not fix issue, I can boot using failsafe mode
<Spirits-Sight> Need help, not able boot past boot splash "Ubuntu ......" screen after update from yesterday, new update does not fix issue, I can boot using failsafe mode
<ior3k> so, as a result of the last update, the nvidia binary driver stopped working
<ior3k> these have been interesting times :)
<Spirits-Sight> Is anyone able to give help I really need help, not able boot past boot splash "Ubuntu ......" screen after update from yesterday, new update does not fix issue, I can boot using failsafe mode
<Spirits-Sight> ior3k: sorry did not see your post so how can I get it to work again?
<charlie-tca> Spirits-Sight: have you tried booting after removing "quiet splash" to see what is blocking it?
<ior3k> the only driver that works for me
<ior3k> right now is nv
<ior3k> not even nouveau works
<ior3k> but that's old too
<ior3k> 2009something
<ior3k> btw, for anyone interested
<ior3k> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=152439
<ior3k> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg/43902
<Spirits-Sight> charlie-tca: how do I do this quiet splash?
<KukuNut> ior3k: i got mine fixed by issuing ignoreABI for X
<charlie-tca> hold shift while starting, then edit the menu line using "e". After removing them, use "Ctrl+x" to boot. It is a one time edit
<coz_> hey guys... I had noticed on ubuntu forums a call for new sounds for lucid ...apparenlty that didnt get done :)   are new sounds being called out for maverick?
<ior3k> KukuNut: oh, interesting
<ior3k> KukuNut: thanks
<KukuNut> ior3k: in xorg.conf add if not there ServerFlags section
<KukuNut> then Option  "ignoreABI" "on"
<Spirits-Sight> OK be back
<ior3k> KukuNut: thanks again
<KukuNut> ior3k: np
<Spirits-Sight> OK I got my system to boot pass the boot screen now, I remove both of the drivers that are listed in the hardware driver for the nVivda card and restarted
<Spirits-Sight> now I am wondering how to get my gnome-shell to work again as its has not been working for over two weeks
<Spirits-Sight> if I select gnome 3 session it does not display the menus or any thing but the icons on the desktop???  thanks for the assistance
<Spirits-Sight> now I am wondering how to get my gnome-shell to work again as its has not been working for over two weeks, if I select gnome 3 session it does not display the menus or any thing but the icons on the desktop???  thanks for the assistance
 * charlie-tca doesn't know how to fix gnome-shell. He uses Xubuntu
<yofel> wth, aptitude safe-upgrade just failed me....
<yofel> Current status: 448 updates [+399], 34 new [+1].
<yofel> Resolving dependencies...
<yofel> Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<yofel> Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<Spirits-Sight> thanks :-) have nice day/night!
<Ian_corne> lol yofel
<Ian_corne> try synaptic
<Ian_corne> I've found it to be better :)
<yofel> well, it's thanks to Xorg, I'll see what muon does ^^
<Ian_corne> I'm able to update just fine btw
<yofel> hm, muon works fine, wants to remove a few x packages obviously...
<yofel> and why the hell does it want to install 'sysvutils' (transitional package) o.O
<yofel> actually it wants to install 3 transitional packages....
<mutter> Hello, I just finished an update and when I login I just get the purple background on my netbook. In the cli I try to run mutter and I get the following: mutter: error while loading shared libraries: libgirepository-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. That file does exist. Any help would be appreciated!!
<yofel> mutter: do you have 'libgirepository1.0-0' installed? use 'apt-cache policy libgirepository1.0-0' to find out
<mutter> Yeah it is installed -- Installed: 0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> ah, I still have 0.6.14-1ubuntu2 here
<mutter> hmm
<mutter> should I downgrade ?
<yofel> maybe, I'm looking for the file...
<mutter> packages.ubuntu.com spits out errors for me
<Pici> packages.ubuntu.com is broken for maverick.
<mutter> Ahh
<yofel> ah, library version changed -> /usr/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so.1
<yofel> mutter: mutter (2.31.5-0ubuntu2) was just uploaded to fix this
<mutter> ahh cool
<mutter> I will keep an look out for it
<mutter> Thanks yofel !!!
<yofel> you're welcome
<scarper> hi, how do I add icons to the left bar on unity?
<Spirits-Sight> anyhelp would be good I get this when trying to start gnome-shell: gnome-shell --replace
<Spirits-Sight> mutter: error while loading shared libraries: libgirepository-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Spirits-Sight> christopher@wolf-desktop:~$ Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<Spirits-Sight> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<Spirits-Sight> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Spirits-Sight> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<kulight> any one else have the system hang at splash screen after today's update?
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: wait until mutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu2 is built and published
<mutter> Spirits-Sight: I just asked the same question... The mutter package will be updated shortly to correc that.
<yofel> should be ready in a few hours (3-4 I think)
<Spirits-Sight> cool
<yofel> actually i386 a bit faster
<Spirits-Sight> OK kulight unactivate your restricked drivers and install the nv driver that fix it for me, you can do this by going into the failsafe mode HTH
<yofel> kulight: sounds like X failing to start, considering we're just in the xserver 1.8->1.9 transition that's not surprising, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what happened exactly
<kulight> i am on safeX
<yofel> kulight: nvidia?
<kulight> installing the nv driver is no solution it's avoiding the problem. i guess ill wait for the xserver transition to done
<kulight> yofel, yes
<yofel> kulight: see if this helps: (the ignore abi option) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/10/%23ubuntu+1.html#t17:29
<murlidhar> not able to download from the official torrent .. it says the tracker is blocked......
<kulight> yofel, ill be back
<gnomefreak> anyone else unable to join chat rooms on aim using pidgin?
<patdk-wk> people join aim chat rooms?
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: my people do
<gnomefreak> and im trying to advoid using aim rather use pidgin
<coz_> hey guys... I had noticed on ubuntu forums a call for new sounds for lucid ...apparenlty that didnt get done :)   are new sounds being called out for maverick?
<gnomefreak> ther eis a sound channel just cant recall the name of it
<gnomefreak> they would be best to ask
<coz_> gnomefreak,  mm didnt realize there was an ubuntu sound channel
<gnomefreak> we have channels for just about everything
<gnomefreak> not all are help channels
<coz_> gnomefreak,  well I am on the community art team ... i dont ever recall sounds being brought up there but let me check with the guys
 * gnomefreak fairly certain there was
<gnomefreak> coz_: either way you can take a look at the blue prints to find out
<coz_> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> coz_: give me a minute ill give you the link
<coz_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<gnomefreak> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+specs
<coz_> ^^ I think
<PingJocky> whats the deal with removing the Daapd pluging in rhythmbox?  any ideas?
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: could have been replaced by something
<PingJocky> damn the bad luck... thanks gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> why bad luck. if it was replaced by another plugin/app it is still there
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: for example you are looking for rhythmbox-plugins package
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: it is now in there
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: apt-cache show rhythmbox-plugins will tell you what plugins are there
<coz_> gnomefreak,  ok found  the blog for it and the process thanks for the hints  :)
<gnomefreak> cozziemoto: np i was still looking for the blueprint
<PingJocky> apt-cache looks like daapd is gone...  upnp may have replaced it
<gnomefreak> got side tracked
<gnomefreak> - DAAP Music Sharing  << not what you were looking for?
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> wait let me look for it
<PingJocky> gnomefreak: are you looking at tangerine?
<Pici> mt-daapd?
<Pici> oh, in phythmbox
<PingJocky> yes
 * gnomefreak not seeing anything that says it was removed or replaced
<PingJocky> i was using rhythmbox as a client
<PingJocky> and amarok sees the server fine
<PingJocky> but the plugin is no longer under plugins
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: no not tangerine i was looking at rhythmbox-plugins
<PingJocky> ok
<Pici> Will coherence do what you want?
<PingJocky> isnt that upnp... i may need to look in to that
<Pici> I admit I don't know much about upnp/daap/whatever
<gnomefreak> it is upnp
<mutter> gah  so close yet so far........  	 i386 build of mutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu2 in ubuntu maverick RELEASE Missing dependencies: libclutter-1.0-dev (>= 1.2.12-0ubuntu4) Build started 1 hour ago and finished 1 hour ago taking eight minutes
<gnomefreak> PingJocky: me niether
<gnomefreak> 1hr is a good chance it FTBFS
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 2.31.5-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> for now until it builds thats what you will use. i cant picture much changed in 2 thaqt 1 didnt
 * gnomefreak uses the PPA 
<gnomefreak> any way of knowing with drivers im running atm
<gnomefreak> video
<gnomefreak> and it cant be by way of xorg.conf
<mutter> gnomefreak: lspci -v ?
<mutter> ohh drivers
<Ian_corne> lsmod
<Ian_corne> ;-)
<gnomefreak> ok good it seems vesa is not being used :) yay
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, re: video driver in use - "lspci -vnvn" find the "VGA compatible controller" section and "Kernel driver in use"
<gnomefreak> Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb  == not helpful
<Ian_corne> it's one line up
<gnomefreak> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<gnomefreak> not helpful as i know im not using nvidia-current anymore
<Ian_corne> there you go
<Ian_corne> ah
<Ian_corne> :p
<Ian_corne> lsmod should show you all modules in use
<gnomefreak> i had to work around a kernel +nvidia breakage and the work around was to rm xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: it is pretty much the same as above
<gnomefreak> i take that back
<gnomefreak> nouveau is the winner
<gnomefreak> it was unsupported with my card a few days ago so it used vesa but seems it is using nouveau once again
<temp15893> So, I just ran update-manager and now when I log in mutter starts but unity and metacity do not. Anyone no how I can get a normal session to start? Also what package short I report this as a bug for?
<charlie-tca> temp15893: xserver is being updated to a new version, and may take a few days to get sorted out.
<gnomefreak> perfect now that dont even work :(
<mutter> temp15893: The mutter package will be updated shortly to correct that.
<om26er> mutter is wating for something atm
<mutter> Once it can get its dependency resolved.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/2.31.5-0ubuntu2
<om26er> libclutter-dev
<mutter> Yeah
<BUGabundo> and silly old me thinking kmail crash at boot would be fixed with a new release :(
<yofel> haha, might be because we still have kmail 4.4.5 - kdepim 4.5 is far too unstable yet to be anywhere near release
<gnomefreak> opid doesnt work with text browsers it seems
 * gnomefreak cant comment on a bug report without loggin in first
<gnomefreak> openid even
<BUGabundo> yofel: I can live with it, but its making me MAD
<BUGabundo> is a 4 month old bug
<BUGabundo> filed and everything
<BUGabundo> and not a single comment
<yofel> got the bug number?
<BUGabundo> not from head
<BUGabundo> and don't want to bother to open kmail and see it crash again
<yofel> bugs.kde.org ?
<yofel> or launchpad?
<BUGabundo> kde
<BUGabundo> I always upstream kde bugs if not packaging
 * ajmitch likes to hear that
<BUGabundo> something like: neopkut service isn't started when kmail opens
<yofel> nepomuk ...
<BUGabundo> that
<gnomefreak> oh well i gues si wait for windows box in morning
<yofel> I didn't look at the bug yet but I would tend to blame akonadi ^^
<BUGabundo> let me get a fresh trace
<BUGabundo> gdb --args kmail nofork
<BUGabundo> my dgb foo es low tonight :\
<gnomefreak> anyone know how to remake xorg.conf file?
<gnomefreak> automatic would be great atm
<BUGabundo> gdb --args kmail --nofork is beeter
<gnomefreak> - 1e + 1t
<BUGabundo> and of course while debugging it just works
<yofel> gnomefreak: 'X -configure' iirc (without x running)
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks ill try that, maybe it will help until i delete it again
<yofel> it will create an auto generated file that you'll have to move to /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
 * BUGabundo kills akonadi and tries again
<BUGabundo>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.
<BUGabundo> kmail(12387)/libakonadi Akonadi::AgentManagerPrivate::createDBusInterface: AgentManager failed to get a valid AgentManager DBus interface. Error is: 1 "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner" "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control': no such name"
<BUGabundo> yofel: there you go
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks for the try but it fails as does anything nvidia related lately
<mutter> come on mutter you can build... you can do it
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit akonadi-selftest-report-20100810.txt
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/476124/
<gnomefreak> im sure your looking at at least 1 hour but more than likely more than 1
<gnomefreak> ^^^ mutter
<mutter> gnomefreak: lol I think a lot of us are right now ;)
<BUGabundo> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233811
<gnomefreak> if its for normal archives you might want to check back in i would say 4 hours or so
<ubottu> KDE bug 233811 in general "nepomuk search process not registered at d-bus" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<gnomefreak> yofel: fix me
<gnomefreak> please :)
<BUGabundo> "I'll close the bug for now, since I can't reproduce it here anymore, feel free to reopen if you can reproduce with 4.4.5."
<BUGabundo> bah I have 4.5 and its still here
<gnomefreak> if i knew bug # i would ask someone comment on it but hell it will have to wait til morning
<Ian_corne> how to change your session launching when you've enabled passwordless login? :p
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: re-enable it
<yofel> looking through the newly filed bugs makes bug 616023 and bug 615925 sound likely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in xorg (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615925 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "x wont start after latest update nvidia altarnate error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615925
<gnomefreak> AFAIK there isnt a way
<pa> hello
<gnomefreak> yofel: its one of my bugs
<gnomefreak> yofel: its kernel + nvidia drivers
<pa> i have a question about meerkat: do you think it would be possible to have xtables already in the ubuntu kernel?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.35.14 breaks nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> pa: thats up to kernel devs but if it isnt in already i doubt it will
<yofel> actually bug 616023 should be the one about xserver 1.9 and nvidia - undefinded symbol: WindowTable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in xorg (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<BUGabundo> yofel: reopen that bug
<pa> ok then maybe remove the plymouth that causes only troubles???
<pa> :)
<yofel> BUGabundo: the kde one? I can't (not enough permissions and I can't reproduce that here either)
<yofel> might be some old configuration that akonadi failed to properly convert :/
<BUGabundo> no, I just did
<BUGabundo> and pinging #kontact
<gnomefreak> yofel: bug 613458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613458 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to latest kernel i get a black screen and cant do anything except ctrl+alt+delete to reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613458
<gnomefreak> that is the one i was refering to
<yofel> ah right
<gnomefreak> yofel: can you add a comment for me saying no drivers work? i cant log in using lynx or links2
<gnomefreak> vesa,nvidia or the nouveau
<gnomefreak> i cant believe one update screwed everything i works to do
<gnomefreak> worked
<gnomefreak> looking at other bugs just as long i dont have to comment on them
<gnomefreak> i had an idea :) see you tomorrow
<yofel> looks like I can login to lp fine by using elinks
<mutter> So what repo gets published to first ;) ?
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> my pc just falls asleep when i'm mounting an nfs partition
<dupondje> stat("/sbin/mount.nfs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|S_ISUID|0755, st_size=98704, ...}) = 0
<dupondje> clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f443c9a5ab0) = 7818
<dupondje> wait4(-1,
<dupondje> wtf :s
<dupondje> mmmm :) that what happens when nfs server is not running :p
<dupondje> great :)
<Spewns> empathy only wants to let me add Jabber accounts, even though i have other telepathy packages added. any wisdom?
<BUGabundo> libnss3-tools not available ?
<yofel> !info libnss3-tools
<ubottu> libnss3-tools (source: nss): Network Security Service tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.6-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 293 kB, installed size 764 kB
<yofel> hey, apt-cache policy now shows the architecture too ^^
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>  gir1.0-glib-2.0 : Depends: libgirepository1.0-1 (>= 0.9.3-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<Andre_Gondim> May I do upgrade without X crash?
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: depends on luck and if you need proprietary drivers
<Andre_Gondim> I don't think so
<Andre_Gondim> but two days ago I did a upgrade and crashed... I thought may be this problem is solved
<Andre_Gondim> is there any workaround for this X crash?
<tcopeland> so i recently updated my xserver (along with many other things) on my hp tx2000 tablet running 10.10 dev, and i don't think the current version is compatible with the proprietary drivers (nvidia, version 176, version current) required to make 3d accel work. now, when i select ubuntu from grub, it stays at the load screen with no access to the hard drive (hd access light not blinking). how do i rollback to the last version of xs
<tcopeland> erver?
<tcopeland> anybody?
<Fred8> hello
<Fred8> What's the statut of Maverick?
<tcopeland> in terms of what?
<Daekdroom> Fred8, things are a little messy now because they're updating Xserver
<tcopeland> oh thank you because i think my x broke due to proprietary drivers not being up to speed with the current x
<Fred8> tcopeland: eg: Alpha, Beta,
<tcopeland> alpha
<tcopeland> i believe it is alpha 3 at the moment...
<Fred8> tcopeland: thank you
<Fred8> i must to use maverick on eeepc1001PX because the network interface is not detected during the installation from netboot.tar.gz
<Fred8> it's detected with maverick
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-11
<DrHalan> is xorg 1.9 working fine?
<DrHalan> im am afraid of restarting...
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> save your old debs
<Daekdroom> DrHalan, I'd wait till somebody tell you the transition is complete.
<DrHalan> well it didn't hold any packages back
<Robertf> Hello
<Daekdroom> is mutter currently broken?
<Robertf> i installed maverick on EEEpc 1001PX. I set capture to 80 (alsamixer). My friends can't hear me in skype
<Andre_Gondim> Robertf, may you try use pulse?
<Robertf> Andre_Gondim: i only use ALsa
<Robertf> Andre_Gondim: I chose "command line install" & installed alsa
<Andre_Gondim> hmmm, I don't know
<Robertf> ok
<cjohnston> Newest update not so fun... :-( can't get back into ubuntu
<cjohnston> is anyone else having issues with libgirepository1.0-1_0.9.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb?
<DanaG> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-armel/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<DanaG> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DanaG> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<Dink> cjohnston, apt-cache policy mutter
<cjohnston> installed:none
<DanaG> stupid thing... ignored my specified mirror!
<cjohnston> Dink: ^
<DanaG> Of course you can't find ARM on security... ARM is only on ports!
<Dink> ohh sorry not mutter libgirepository1.0-1
<cjohnston> installed none, candidate 0.9.3
<Dink> What is the issue ?
<cjohnston> I can't boot into ubuntu anymore
<cjohnston> some packages depend on that package
<cjohnston> and I can't install that package
<Dink> That package was recently rebuilt
<cjohnston> So is there probably a problem with the rebuild of it?
<Dink> You try another mirror?
<cjohnston> no
<Dink> Guess wait till your mirror has it available. The build is fine. I had an issue earlier and everything works now.
<cjohnston> what mirror did you use?
<Dink> mirror.anl.gov
<cjohnston> thats what im using
<Dink> so what exactly is your issue ?
<cjohnston> I was running a dist-upgrade it failed.. I tried rebooting and it hangs at the purple screen
<cjohnston> So I booted in recovery with networking
<cjohnston> run dist-upgrade and it says some packages depend on the libgirepositry1.0-1
<cjohnston> so it fails
<cjohnston> try using -f
<Dink> and what package is that
<cjohnston> gir1.0-glib-2.0 python-gobject python-gobject-cairo python-gobject-dbg
<cjohnston> run dist-upgrade -f and it says installing new package libgirepository1.0-1 keeping back libgirepository1.0-0
<Dink> try dpkg -- continue -a
<Dink> dpkg --continue -a
<cjohnston> configure?
<Dink> yeah that is it sorry
<cjohnston> giving some dependency problems
<cjohnston> 13 packages with errors
<Dink> Got to head to bed, sorry. Next time try to be a bit more descriptive on what is happing.
<cjohnston> k
<robin0800> cjohnston, if you use update manager it will uninstal libgirepository1.0-0 and theninstall libgirepository1.0-1 as a partial upgrade
<cjohnston> robin0800: I can't boot, so I can't use update manager
<cjohnston> unless i just dont know how from cli
<robin0800> cjohnston, use sudo apt-get remove and then sudo apt-get install
<cjohnston> trying to do apt-get remove shows some packages that have unmet dependencies and says try apt-get -f install with no packages
<cjohnston> i try that, it says its going to install libgirepository1.0-1, hit yes, i get dpkg error processing --unpack trying to overwrite
<robin0800> cjohnston, not sure how you got in this situation I use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and this holds back packages like that
<cjohnston> I use dist-upgrade
<robin0800> cjohnston, not quite the same or as safe I think
<cjohnston> ic
<robin0800> cjohnston, back to your problem you could try the remove command with the -f flag as dpkg has already told you, you cannot overwrite that file
<cjohnston> that isnt working either tho
<cjohnston> I need to hit the rack too.. I guess I'll look into this more tomorrow
<cjohnston> thanks for your assistance robin0800
<coz_> hey guys..is there a way to test plymouth themes while on desktop?
<Chipaca> agh! gir is all broken, I can't compile stuff :(
<ajmitch> yeah, it's changed a little bit
<ajmitch> what's breaking?
<Chipaca> /usr/share/gir-1.0/DBus-1.0.gir: Incompatible version 1.0 (supported: 1.1)
 * ajmitch guesses this is related to the new gobject-intropspection that was uploaded
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> when will the next nvidia driver be available
<ajmitch> Chipaca: what version of gir1.0-dbus-1.0 do you have?
<phoenix_> i have a problem with kopete, its not showing in the system tray
<phoenix_> yesterday i upgraded from
<phoenix_> kde 3.5 rc2 to 3.5 rc3
<ajmitch> Chipaca: looks like the latest upload of it failed to build for the same reason, so it'll need fixing
<phoenix_> first i tried the live cd, the same problem was there
 * ajmitch has no idea about kopete or nvidia drivers
<phoenix_> hmmm
<Chipaca> ajmitch: :(
<Chipaca> that ... probably screws up our race-to-the-freeze plans
<ajmitch> Chipaca: yeah, I don't know if it's as simple as changing all the .gir files to 1.1 from 1.0 in the package & re-uploading it
<ajmitch> it's just something new that I'm unfamiliar with
<ajmitch> I imagine you'll be asleep before seb128 is online in the morning
<Chipaca> 2.5h from now? I hope so :)
<phoenix_> sorry the version of kde i mentioned above is wrong , its 4.5 rc3
<ajmitch> Chipaca: yeah, you don't need sleep do you?
<Chipaca> ajmitch: me? nope
<ajmitch> freeze is thursday, just stock up on caffeine
<Chipaca> ajmitch: but I do have to get the boys up and off to kindergarden :)
 * ajmitch pinged someone else about that breakage, but who knows
<Chipaca> --disable-introspection got me one step closer, but something else is breaking now
 * Chipaca looks
<Chipaca> oh! this is breakage I can work with
<ajmitch> this is u1-client?
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> ./autogen.sh --with-protocol=$HOME/canonical/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk --disable-introspection && make -j
<Chipaca> ^ FTW
<ajmitch> scary enough
<Chipaca> make is now failing on my own code, yay :)
<ajmitch> wasn't a new u1-storage-protocol just uploaded?
<ajmitch> or is it too old already?
<Chipaca> (as well it should - I'm terrible at remembering the ;s in C
 * ajmitch is far too used to python :)
<Chipaca> dunno, I just always point at trunk
<DanaG> sudo ltsp-build-client --arch armel --mirror http://ports.ubuntu.com --security-mirror http://ports.ubuntu.com --updates-mirror http://ports.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> argh, that's annoying that I had to do that.
<DanaG> As if "mirror" wasn't enough.
<DanaG> Without all three there, it tried to get armel from security.ubuntu.com.
<DanaG> Fail.
<ajmitch> DanaG: it was worse with pbuilder-dist, it somehow ignored the ARCHIVE environment variable when it came to updating
<ajmitch> had to edit the sources.list that it made for a sparc box
<DanaG> Trying to get an ARM (beagleboard) to act as thin-client.
<ajmitch> sounds fun
<ajmitch> making much progress with that?
<DanaG> I'm building the arm chroot, and will probably just end up putting that on an sd card.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/595019
<DanaG> argh!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595019 in Ubuntu Website "packages.ubuntu.com/maverick and /lucid-backports/ give error "more than one suite specified"" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> more than one suite specified for show_static (dapper dapper-updates  dapper-backports hardy hardy-updates hardy-backports intrepid  intrepid-updates intrepid-backports jaunty jaunty-updates  jaunty-backports karmic karmic-updates karmic-backports lucid)
<FireCrotch> on the Kubuntu Maverick Alpha 3 CD, how long does it take for KDM to time out and the failsafe mode to start, usually?
<FireCrotch> I let mine sit on the Kubuntu logo screen for like 10 minutes and it did nothing
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/109055
<phoenix_> something wrong with the thumbnail generation
<DanaG> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<DanaG> " The font is scheduled for completion 8th August and this is when we aim to open the beta to everyone. "
<DanaG> Hmm, has that happened?
<North_Italian69> im installing. it asks for boot partition
<North_Italian69> it suggest ext3
<North_Italian69> why?
<North_Italian69> not better the ext4?
<North_Italian69> in more i have to create the boot partition
<North_Italian69> what size?
<red2kic> North_Italian69: ext2 for /boot, you mean?
<North_Italian69> red2kic: during the manual partitioning, maverik asked for a /boot partition formatted as ext3
<North_Italian69> red2kic: i made one of 1 gb ext4 (the fs has took the 20% more or less)
<North_Italian69> probabilly i mistaken
<red2kic> North_Italian69: Ah. I guess Maverick introduced ext3 as /boot -- I always have known /boot for ext2 -- There are not much of differences in benefits, I think?
<North_Italian69> do you installe maverik?
<red2kic> North_Italian69: If you're not putting /boot on the different partition (or hard drive), then you can skip /boot -- I believe. Since everything would reside on a same partition. (No, I'm using Lucid and I'm installing ArchLinux on my netbook as a learning experience).
<red2kic> (Waiting for it to finish installing gnome)
<North_Italian69> so you are installing it
<North_Italian69> exactly like me
<North_Italian69> cross the fingers
<red2kic> North_Italian69: Afaik, I know ext2 have no journal. /boot are mostly static files.
<North_Italian69> maverik ask to create a /boot partition. that partition has to be primary?
<void^> North_Italian69: no.
<North_Italian69> void^: and /swap area?
<SwedeMike> swap can be a file.
<SwedeMike> or any block device
<North_Italian69> then is the same
<North_Italian69> it can be primary or logical
<North_Italian69> right?
<SwedeMike> ANY BLOCK DEVICE.
<void^> to make it short, nothing needs to be primary
 * North_Italian69 is away: Gone away for now
 * North_Italian69 is back.
<SwedeMike> North_Italian69: public away/back messages are really annoying.
<lok> hi there
<lok> I m actually using xubuntu 10.04, i've try to update xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 alpha 3 but it didn't work. Furthemore i ve seen on the qa tracker that the upgrade test havn 't been performed so maybe it s a known problem; does anybody have succesfully updated xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10?
<North_Italian69> i removed
<North_Italian69> sorry
<North_Italian69> now should be totally off
<North_Italian69> i tried to install 3 times in different ways maverik 64 but has problem during the packages installation
<North_Italian69> i tried with btrfs
<North_Italian69> after with ext4
<North_Italian69> and once with the guided partitioning
<North_Italian69> nothing
<North_Italian69> ill retry in few week
<North_Italian69> maybe with a 32 bit version
<North_Italian69> probabily is more compatible
<dennda> Where did the old ubuntu.com/testing site go?
<DanaG> ah, login gave: "no response from server... restarting."
<DanaG> er, wrong tab.
<yofel> does someone know if you can switch to a tty in kvm?
<yofel> ah, found it
<yofel> ctrl+alt+2 to the qemu console and then type 'sendkey ctrl-alt-f2'
<yofel> then ctrl+alt+1 back to the vm
<shadeslayer_> hi, in maverick i have no X after latest round of updates
<shadeslayer_> ( afaik there was a whole upload of new X )
<shadeslayer_> i have the nvidia drivers, any suggestions apart from the usual, dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current ?
<popey> shadeslayer_: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<shadeslayer_> popey: paste.ubuntu.com/476436
<shadeslayer_> i think its a issue with the nvidia drivers, but ive recompiled them with the new kernel via dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<Spirits-Sight> How do I fix this issue? "N: Ignoring file 'ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension" I have a few different ones
<shadeslayer_> Spirits-Sight: yeah same thing here, try to rm the above said file
<shadeslayer_> also... lucid?
<Spirits-Sight> I am using 10.10
<Spirits-Sight> I got a few of these
<shadeslayer_> Spirits-Sight: yes but the ppa is of lucid i thinkg
<shadeslayer_> -g
<Pici> Yes, those files are renamed when you upgrade to a new release.
<shadeslayer_> popey: im going out for a while, ill be back in about 30 mins
<Spirits-Sight> when I try to remove file it says cannot find
<popey> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list.save
<Ian_corne> that's not really fixing it tho
<Spirits-Sight> OK, how can I rm a lot of them at once as there is so many, also how do I do a graphic sudo I forgot?
<DrHalan> hm
<DrHalan> now i only have failsafe x working although the dependencies are fine
<DrHalan> does nouveau work? maybe i should get rid of nvidia-current?
<yofel> DrHalan: does nvidia from x-updates ppa work?
<yofel> just curious
<DrHalan> didn't try that
<DrHalan> should i?
<yofel> x-updates has 256.44 - maverick currently 256.35
<DrHalan> oh cool
<DrHalan> i will try
<DrHalan> still no real 3d support in nouveau i gues
<Ian_corne> nah
<Spirits-Sight> OK now I am getting this error after doing the update today     Errors were encountered while processing:
<Spirits-Sight>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgirepository1.0-1_0.9.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Spirits-Sight> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Spirits-Sight> I get this after also doing apt-get install -f
<charlie-tca> Spirits-Sight: installing "libgirepository1.0-1" fixed that for me
<Spirits-Sight> charlie-tca: it won't install
<Spirits-Sight> same type of err
<Spirits-Sight> and somehow many many things got remove when trying to fix it so now I don't even have update-manager installed along with many other items like the software store etc
<charlie-tca> I don't either. I just used the terminal to apt-get install it
<charlie-tca> I left update manager off, since it wants to remove half my installed apps
<Spirits-Sight> how do I do the purge and tell it to reinstall gnome desktop
<DrHalan> okay ill restart x
<DrHalan> cya guys
<Spirits-Sight> yep I would agree as it did that to me
<charlie-tca> don't know hw to reinstall desktop at this point. There is too many broken items
<Spirits-Sight> what about cleaning the cache under the /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Spirits-Sight> it seems to be stuck on that
<DrHalan> mh no
<shadeslayer_> anyone have a answer to my X problem? :P
<shadeslayer_> log at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/476453
<DrHalan> when is the new theme comeing to maverick?
<Pici> What new theme?
<shadeslayer_> Pici: theres talk about this new gnome theme
<shadeslayer_> idk alot but saw it a few months back
<shadow> Glad to see you there, update-grub while making  Generating grub.cfg ... is constantly *hanging on*. Where is the solution?
<shadeslayer_> shadow: too many installed kernels?
<shadow> shadeslayer_: hello! I've already deleted some of them. Look at there please :) (Yes, kernels from 9.10 even) http://paste.ubuntu.com/476463/
<patdk-wk> that is all? I have like 30 of them in mine, but no windows7 one :)
<shadow> blinking cursor and nothing to happen further
<shadeslayer_> shadow: cant help much, i dont have X :P
<shadow> shadeslayer_: mopc + weechat ;) ?
 * shadow mocp
<shadeslayer_> shadow: nah just irssi :P
<shadeslayer_> idk what mopc is tho
<shadeslayer_> !info mopc
<ubottu> Package mopc does not exist in maverick
<shadow> !mocp
<shadeslayer_> shadow: that wont work
<shadow> ok
<shadeslayer_> !find mocp
<shadeslayer_> that on the other hand should return something :P
<ubottu> File mocp found in dcmtk-doc, fvwm-crystal, libdcmtk1-dev, moc
<shadow> ubottu, right, moc
<DrHalan> anyone have dependency problems with epiphany?
<om26er> DrHalan, I have not installed it *but when I try to install it I dont get any dependency error
<DrHalan> om26er: i mean epiphany-browser not the game
<DrHalan> try sudo apt-get install  libgirepository1.0-0
<om26er> DrHalan, build failed for epiphany
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/2.30.2-1ubuntu5/+build/1914533
<DrHalan> hrm
<DrHalan> where is 2.31?
<om26er> maybe not updated for M
<DrHalan> :S
<DrHalan> i hope they will
<DrHalan> now that gnome 2.32 is planned
<DrHalan> created a little mess in the upgrades i guess
 * om26er also wish for evolution and nautilus 2.32 
<DrHalan> i am using elementary ppas so i have 2.32 nautilus
<lok> Hi there, I m actually using xubuntu 10.04, i've try to upgrade xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 alpha 3 but it didn't work. Furthemore i ve seen on the qa tracker that the upgrade test havn 't been performed so maybe it's a known problem; does anybody have succesfully updated xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10?
<DrHalan> lok: what do you mean it "didn't work"
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> lok: what command did you use to upgrade?
<lok> i ve used update-manager -d
<lok> after i ve got a message: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade......
<charlie-tca> Any other error message?
<charlie-tca> Need the full message
<lok> the rest of the message is in french but i could try to translate it in english
<DrHalan> just paste the french stuff ^^
<charlie-tca> It is expected to see an error abgout unable to calculate the upgrade
<charlie-tca> The upgrade tests were not run due to a lack of manpower, not because of known issues
<lok> http://pastebin.com/EhDvZMC4
<lok> maybe the dist-upgrade log could be usefull?
<charlie-tca> You have packages frozen to a specific release?
<charlie-tca> Or, did you run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first?
<lok> no i've just run sudo update-manager -d
<DrHalan> sorry lok i got to go ^^
<DrHalan> bye
<lok> bye DrHalan
<charlie-tca> If you have any errors in 10.04 updates, it will not allow you to upgrade to the development version
<charlie-tca> It could also be caused by the broken 10.10 packages, at this point. they are uploading a new xserver, which has caused some issues.
<lok> i ve got no error in 10.04 update, when there is new updates everything works well for 10.04
<charlie-tca> You might have to wait a day or two before it will work
<charlie-tca> Even the installed mavericks are breaking this week
<lok> lol ok so i will wait a bit and try later
<lok> thanks a lot
<charlie-tca> But, I would "guess" that will get fixed soon, within a day or two. You could try the upgrade again then. I can not even get a good alternate cd right now for xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I will attempt the upgrades before the weekend, myself, to see if this gets fixed.
<kangarooo> hello. in 10.10 bluetooth dongle not working also installed bluez and bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth nothing helps. in 09.10 it was auto opening bluetooth icon.
<kangarooo> finnally got bluetooth working but now it doesnt work as needed. it doesnt allow connection. clicking recieve files gives. Cannot start "Personal File Sharing" Preferences Please verify that the "Personal File Sharing" program is correctly installed. what more i need to install?
<cjohnston> What can I do to figure out why I can boot into low graphics mode, but not regularly?
<cjohnston> Trying 'startx' from cli I get fatal server error: no screens found
<cjohnston> and a couple of driver errors
<charlie-tca> cjohnston: Do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If so, rename it and restart sometimes works
<cjohnston> trying that
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: how can I tell if its still in low graphics mode.. it didnt pop-up and say it this time, but when it started, I still had the "X" mouse for a bit
<charlie-tca> Usually, if it doesn't pop up, it isn't anymore. I check settings -> Display to see the relolution
<charlie-tca> not sure what it is called in Ubuntu
 * charlie-tca uses Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Isn't there a system -> Preferences -> Resolution ?
<cjohnston> preferences > monitors
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> well, I wasn't even close!
<cjohnston> but I use nvidia drivers, so it said to run the nvidia app.. which told me to run sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restart the x server
<cjohnston> now im back to not being able to boot in
<charlie-tca> yeah, it gets like that sometimes
<Spirits-Sight> how do I install the opensourse video driver for nvivda
<yofel> cjohnston: can you try to add this to xorg.conf? (from #ubuntu-x)
<yofel> Section "ServerFlags"
<yofel> Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<charlie-tca> cjohnston: Re-install hardware drivers
<yofel> and maybe use nvidia from x-updates ppa
<charlie-tca> Spirits-Sight: sudo apt-get install nouveau  ?
<Spirits-Sight> OK so its nouveau OK thanks
 * charlie-tca hopes to see all these nvidia issues fixed before he has to reboot
<yofel> charlie-tca: erm, that would be xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and they're installed by default
<charlie-tca> that's right
<charlie-tca> Thanks, yofel
<cjohnston> well.. i removed the driver.. and both monitors are on, and mirror.. so maybe thats a start
<cjohnston> now I have them both working correctly without the nvidia driver
<cjohnston> I guess now I should try reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<charlie-tca> yofel: ^ ^
<yofel> cjohnston: maybe, I'm still running the old driver so I'm not exactly sure if it works, but I heard that the nvidia-current package from the x-updates ppa and the ignoreAbi option in xorg.conf make it work fine
<cjohnston> yofel: this one: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> I'm gone for now, bbl
<cjohnston> thanks yofel
<cjohnston> yofel, charlie-tca when I installed the drivers again, same issue
<cjohnston> guess im gonna run without the drivers for a while
<charlie-tca> seems so
<cjohnston> yofel's Option "IgnoreABI" may have worked charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Great! That's why I asked him to step up
<cjohnston> it looks like it is
<cjohnston> yay
<charlie-tca> YAY! I just fight with things until I get them to work or get tired enough to give up. yofel knows the hardware drivers stuff real good.
<cjohnston> cool
<strycore> Hello everyone
<strycore> Is there a way to get the nvidia driver to work on maverick or should we just wait a bit more ?
<strycore> gotta reboot , brb
<gnomefreak> anyone have nvidia-current running on either the .11 or .14 kernel?
<bjsnider> add ignoreabi to the xorg.conf file and it will probably work
<gnomefreak> also mutter still doesnt have depends fixed
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i dont have the xorg.conf file due to no GUI when it is there
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: see bug 613458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613458 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to latest kernel i get a black screen and cant do anything except ctrl+alt+delete to reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613458
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> finally it compiles
<daubers> oops wrong chan, sorry
<Andre_Gondim> any news about x server crashs?
<jpds> Probably.
<gnomefreak> depends what you mean
<charlie-tca> sure seems too
<gnomefreak> there are alot of X bugs with maverick. seems nvidia+kernel also 1.9+nvidia is a problem for alot of people
<Pici> All the issues I've heard of are nvidia related.
<gnomefreak> yep seems to be
<Pici> Its working fine on my laptop with the 'ati' driver.
<charlie-tca> must be nvidia's turn. Lucid it was ATI until the beta or later...
<yofel> well, ati is probably broken since we got 1.8, so the ati users didn't complain this time ^^
<gnomefreak> i grabbed upstream drivers incase .14 fails again, but hell i have nvidia-current installed and it still dumps me into nouveau
<gnomefreak> new install of maverick A2 i think (2.6.35.11) kernel
<gnomefreak> im just happy to have a GUI at all
 * gnomefreak gets a feeling this is going to take forever its downloading package #9 out of 248 
<gnomefreak> and its been running for a while now
<gnomefreak> i have to figure out how to get bash to use timestamp
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<jdobrien> if there is a spelling error (or anything else) in the CD installer, where do i report it in launchpad?
<yofel> jdobrien: please use 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<yofel> if you're talking abou the live disk installer
<jdobrien> yofel, that's it, thanks
<jdobrien> It says "Please off me non-opensource software
<yofel> oh *that* one, that's already reported I think
<yofel> let me look for it
<yofel> jdobrien: already fixed ;) bug 615036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615036 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Typo in "Preparing to install Ubuntu"" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615036
<jdobrien> yofel, cool :)
<KB1JWQ> Forgive my ignorance; what does uname -a return on Maverick?
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> KB1JWQ: Linux BluBUG 2.6.35-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 6 22:28:24 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KB1JWQ> Ooh, 2.6.35.  This pleases bear.
<BUGabundo> lol
<nebula_> hello ...is it really worth to upgrade it to 4.10 or 10.10 to sit on a stable
<nebula_> ops 10.04
<nebula_> hello ...is it really worth to upgrade it to 10.04  or 10.10 to sit on a stable
<charlie-tca> nebula_: 10.10 is a development release only. It will break between now and release. We use it to test it so it has fewer breaks after release.
<charlie-tca> As for 10.04, it depends on what you have already and whether or not everything works for you.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you get everything working again?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: definer everything
<charlie-tca> you know, like all the apps and the boot and all...
<charlie-tca> lol
<BUGabundo> like all app at boot???
<charlie-tca> like it boots, and everything is not broken
<charlie-tca> nm
<BUGabundo> always
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-12
<DanaG> Say, is ltsp client on Maverick supposed to show plymouth?
<DanaG> ah, ltsp-localapps
<jdobrien> doh...the current CD image has a bug :( stuck at Retrieving file 18 of 18 :(
<jamesw> hi
<jamesw> i'm having trouble with latest nvidia binary on maverick, can someone suggest a solution, please?
<peepingtom> Is the transition to xorg server 1.9 going to be very painful for users of proprietary drivers, or will the big changes live in the proposed repository until it's relatively stable?....or some other way
<coz_> peepingtom,  mm good question actually... have you asked on #ubuntu+1
<coz_> peepingtom,  sorry  this is #ubuntu +1
<coz_> peepingtom,   must be tired here
<charlie-tca> peepingtom: don't really know. Something is causing pain for those using nvidia hardware drivers, though.
<Offoffoff> Wow. 187 users using Maverick.
<bjsnider> with nvidia you've got to have ignoreabi in the xorg.conf file
<Offoffoff> Does xorg.conf still exist in Maverick?
<charlie-tca> only if you create it
<charlie-tca> well, actually, hardware drivers will also create it if needed.
<charlie-tca> Nvidia usually does
<Kai_> Volkodav: I have sat out a day or two :P
<Kai_> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.   :(
<Volkodav> Kai_: as far as I know the xserver issue is not resolved with nvidia proprietary driver - but I was not quite following for the last 2 days but if you do not that driver you should be ok to upgrade I think
<Offoffoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMTDt1zyD6M&feature=related - Is this dangerous for Ubuntu?
<Kai_> i use that driver :P
<Volkodav> so do I so my uptime is 5 days so far
<Kai_> should I uninstall the driver and reinstall after upgrading to maverick?
<Volkodav> No - while upgrading chances are you will be switched to either nv or nouveau
<Volkodav> that's all
<Kai_> I can't upgrade because of that error :(
<Volkodav> so the system should be operational but without proprietary drivers
<Volkodav> Oh - then you wait
<Kai_> ...
<Kai_> When will things work? >_>
<Volkodav> when the new xorg will work with nvidia drivers - there is a minor glitch really and nothing major from what I heard
<Volkodav> so it should be soon
<Kai_> Is there a version that works in any vcs anywhere?
<Volkodav> not sure
<litropy> hey, guys - I'm looking for the gnome theme manager and I can't find it, so I'm just looking for the command to run
<Offoffoff> litropy: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<ccooke> So, maverick is really quite broken this morning
<ccooke> nvidia and network manager on here are unusable
<om26er> use indicator-network, dump nvidia ;)
<ccooke> om26er: nouveau doesn't support compiz yet :-)
<ccooke> and indicator-network isn't installed.
<vish> did anyone get unity working on a Virtualbox?
<smallfoot-> anyone have problem that when Ubuntu starts, it sound is muted?
<smallfoot-> then i have to unmute it everytime?
<Ian_corne> Always have it too
<Ian_corne> No idea where it comes from
<Ian_corne> on my 3rd box I even have to use pavucontrol because invisible channels are muted
<Ian_corne> It's been like that since lucid for me
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<gnomefreak> anyone using nvidia-current and system is using the nouveau drivers?
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i have explained how to fix your issue
<bjsnider> nvidia-graphics-drivers 256.44 supports xserver 1.9 but you need to manually add
<bjsnider> Option "IgnoreABI" "true"
<bjsnider> to the serverflags section of your xorg.conf
<Volkodav> so nvidia-graphics-drivers 256.44  has to come from their site ? I do not see them in the repos
<yofel> Volkodav: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Volkodav> oh - it is in the ppa - thanks yofel
<sinurge> hi i installed the latest nvidia drivers as post and upgrade X fails to load...however still x does not seem to load an xorg.o.log shows the driver as 173 still how do i get this changed
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: what was it that you explained with nvidia (if it means removing the xorg.conf that does not fix the issue
<gnomefreak> )
<DrHalan> anyone have a working xß
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, reinstall nvidia-current using joackey. when you have a xorg.conf, ping me
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok
<bjsnider> pastbein the xorg.conf
<bjsnider> i can't spell today at all
<gnomefreak> i understand it since i cant spell at all
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: do i need to restart after disabling -current than after reinstalling it
<bjsnider> not yet
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: what kernel should i do it with
<bjsnider> the one you want to use
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: will upgrading from .11 to .14 be ok after the workaround? or do i need to do it over again
<bjsnider> it will be fine. dkms will install the module int he new kernel
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok cool.
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few. its still removing
<vish> has anyone tried unity on a VM ?
<gnomefreak> jockey wont run :(
<bjsnider> what do you mean
<gnomefreak> keeps crashing
<gnomefreak> now it crashes before it draws the window
<bjsnider> well, just do an apt-get install nvidia-current
<DrHalan> is nvidia-currrent working with 1.9?
<DrHalan> for me it doesnt...-
<gnomefreak> i may have to :(
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: not really that is what we are working on atm
<DrHalan> okay
<DrHalan> is there a way to run at least novueau? my machine gets stuck at plymouth wheter or not nvidia-* is installed
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: bjsnider is going through the steps with me
<gnomefreak> you have been here long enough to see the start of it
<DrHalan> yeah but i did allt his
<DrHalan> i also use the x edgers packages to have a more recent nouveau
<DrHalan> erm not noveau i mean nvidia-current ofc
<gnomefreak> running x edgers may be your issue
<DrHalan> lol maybe
<DrHalan> yesterday i was told to try xedgers
<DrHalan> because nvidia-current from maverick didn't work either
<gnomefreak> or you are suffering the same as i was and it works around by removing xorg.conf kind of ironic since i am making one to get -current running
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: nvidia-current + 2.6.35.14 failed to work for me i filed a bug on it
<DrHalan> gnomefreak: so you stll use 256.32ß
<DrHalan> because xedgers has 256.44
<gnomefreak> its not working atm with .11 i have stayed away from .14 since it failed to give me a tty
<gnomefreak> noveau is working atm
<ccooke> gnomefreak: "working"
<gnomefreak> hopfully once i get this done it will work
<ccooke> (It won't do flash video full-screen, for instance)
<DrHalan> well flash is not useing the gpu at all afaik
<bjsnider> nobody has fullscreen flash on linux
<DrHalan> gnomefreak so nouveau works for you under 1.9
<DrHalan> bjsnider: why not? if oyur cpu is fast enough
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: well its a pre release atm i think
<gnomefreak> DrHalan: X.Org X Server 1.8.99.905 (1.9.0 RC 5)
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/VW348r7t
<DrHalan> mh im gone till monday anyways. hope my xserver works again then...
<DrHalan> the new theem is awesome
<DrHalan> anyone knows when the font is publically avaible?
<gnomefreak> thaqt looks like it should
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/gmWeATrX
<bjsnider> use that one instead
<gnomefreak> k
<bjsnider> ls -l /etc/alternatives/gl_conf
<bjsnider> what does that command give you?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: do i restart now?
<bjsnider> not yet
<bjsnider> run the command above
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 Aug 12 12:50 /etc/alternatives/gl_conf -> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<bjsnider> good
<bjsnider> and dkms status?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: how do i find it
<bjsnider> i mean run dkms status
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: nvidia-current, 256.35, 2.6.35-11-generic, i686: installed
<tr2123> Is there any way to enable 3D with Nouveau in Maverick?
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, that is the kernel you're planning on booting?
<Daekdroom> -11 is too old
<gnomefreak> tr2123: nouveau is not 3d you needd to install nvidia-current or one of the other options in jockey
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i was going to upgrade the kernel once i get nvidia worked out
<gnomefreak> .11 works though
<bjsnider> alright then reboot
<tr2123> gnomefreak: Yes, it has 3D capabilities that are working just fine in Fedora Rawhide, and my whole point is to test out the open-source drivers, not just install the proprietary ones
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: upgrade first i take it
<bjsnider> you can install updates afterwards
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok be back in a few
<gnomefreak> i hope
<Daekdroom> tr2123, those 3D capabilities are done through the gallium driver, and I don't think ubuntu ships it.
<gnomefreak> we dont
<gnomefreak> brb
<tr2123> Daekdroom: Oh well, thanks anyway
<funkyHat> Agh. aptitude wants to remove 217 packages
<Pici> I suggest not doing it.
<Pici> Or... do it and blame someone here, that works too.
<funkyHat> I pick... Pici!
<Pici> Yay
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: nope i got dropped into TTY
<gnomefreak> no X
 * gnomefreak going for smoke, im sure removing xorg.conf will gring me back to X
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, you may need to use the 256.44 driver for this
<DrHalan> bjsnider: as i said with 256.44 i still don't have a working X
<bjsnider> yes but the xorg.conf file has to be amended
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/gmWeATrX
<bjsnider> that one has to be used
<gnomefreak> did i use that one? sorry i have to type the full url in lynx or links
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: that looks like the one i have
<bjsnider> no, dkms says you have 256.35
<DrHalan> bjsnider: i guess the "NoABI"-Option is the difference
<bjsnider> that's right
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: that is the one i have
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver contains code that disabled it if it sees an unknown x server version
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, nvidia-current, 256.35, 2.6.35-11-generic, i686: installed
<bjsnider> you need to get the 256.44 driver
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i know i give you the output
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: thats in edgers repo
<gnomefreak> repo -> PPA
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: im guessing you want me to uncomment that PPA
<bjsnider> it's also in x-updates
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: in teh ubuntu archives?
<bjsnider> just use the more conservative x-updates for now
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<bjsnider> no, that's a ppa
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i have not heard of that
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<gnomefreak> thanks ill add it but it will take a bit
<bjsnider> you must have a slow computer
<bjsnider> that'll learn you for using AMD hardware
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i have to type the URL i cant copy and paste between TTYs
<DrHalan1> worked
<DrHalan1> thanks bjsnider
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver works for you now?
<DrHalan1> the new theme is so beautiful *.*
<DrHalan1> yeah
<DrHalan1> but i use 256.44
<bjsnider> what is the result of glxinfo?
<gnomefreak> bkis there a - between +archive/xupdates or x-updates
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ^^
<DrHalan1> display: :0  screen: 0
<DrHalan1> direct rendering: Yes
<DrHalan1> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<DrHalan1> server glx version string: 1.4
<DrHalan1> looks fine
<bjsnider> yep, it's working
<DrHalan1> compiz works at 1900x1200 so im pretty sure it works
<DrHalan1> thats awesome
<bjsnider> have you written forum posts on ubuntuforums.org before?
<DrHalan1> me? i don't have an account there iirc
<bjsnider> that sucks
<DrHalan1> why?
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, not sure what you're asking
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: my screen got cut off at xupdates. should it be x-updates or xupdates
<gnomefreak> the last part of the PPA link
<bjsnider> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: thanks
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: the link you gave me has ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<gnomefreak> it is malformed line
<bjsnider> that was just a link to the webpage
<gnomefreak> can you please post the full PPA line so i can add it
<bjsnider> just run the ppa command. that's the easiest way
<bjsnider> sudo ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it
<kim0> hey folks ... I dist-upgraded and rebooted //
<kim0> now I lost my X
<kim0> nvidia with binary driver
<DrHalan1> lol
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<gnomefreak> kim0: nvidia im guessssing
<kim0> gnomefreak: yep
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i'm going to get you to write a forum post about this
 * kim0 is in :s mode
<gnomefreak> no one has posted one? i would think someone already posted one since it is suck a big issue
<kim0> is there a solution to the nvidia/x problem ?
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit
<gnomefreak> kim0: yes working on my fix atm
<bjsnider> then why are people flooding this channel complaining about it?
<gnomefreak> hell if i know. lazy maybe?
<gnomefreak> brb
<kim0> is everyone here talking about this nvidia problem ? :)
<bjsnider> i'm tired of it
<bjsnider> kim0, here is the fix: add the x-updates ppa, install the 256.44 driver, alter /etc/X11/xorg.conf to this: http://pastebin.com/gmWeATrX
<kim0> bjsnider: the important one is IgnoreABI right
<bjsnider> yuh huh
<DrHalan1> xD
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: there are a few bugs on it. if you can find one please add the workaround and i will add it to the bot
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: should i update kernel while im at it?
<bjsnider> yeah, the kernel is not currently an issue so that's fine
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ok be back when updates are done. im sure there are a bunch of them > 25
<kim0> bjsnider: add-apt-repository ppa:x-updates
<gnomefreak> ill see
<kim0> bjsnider: am I wrong on that ?
<bjsnider> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<kim0> thnx
<gnomefreak> more like 35 ill will start dinner during update
<bjsnider> your system is so slow
<bjsnider> i wouldn't tolerate that
<kim0> bjsnider: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/x-updates/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<kim0> something wrong ?
<bjsnider> you must have typed the add-apt line wrong
<DrHalan1> is the nautilus bug fixed?
<DrHalan1> maverick seems so much faster to me
<Daekdroom> DrHalan1, which maverick bug?
<Daekdroom> *nautilus
<DrHalan1> nautilus had a memory leak for some time
<Daekdroom> I think it still has.
<DrHalan1> i occasionally did a "killall nautilus" so my machine worked fine again
<DrHalan1> welll atles here its fast as hell
<Daekdroom> I had to kill nautilus yesterday..
<Daekdroom> It's using 50MB as of now. I think it's still not fixed.
<Daekdroom> Hm.. Yeah. Definitely still leaking
<DrHalan1> the new theme rocks ^^
<Andre_Gondim> I agree
<DrHalan1> there is just some spaceing missing at the top
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: still dropped me into TTY
 * gnomefreak going to try upstream drivers
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, what are the actual errors?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: none that it gives me
<gnomefreak> it goes through the loading crap than gives me a prompt
<gnomefreak> i still dont even get plymouth, that is a long time bug
<bjsnider> what happens if you try startx?
<gnomefreak> nope upstream drivers dont work
 * gnomefreak wont be writing the fourms
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, from the tty, what happens if you manually give it the startx command?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/mrxqtUhQ
<gnomefreak> that is the log
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, you have somehow failed to use the proper xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i gave you what i had
<bjsnider> i pasted the url for the new one
<bjsnider> did you replace it?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yes than i posted it to show you
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/gmWeATrX
<bjsnider> paste it again
<BUGabundo> evening
<gnomefreak> give me a minute i have to type the URL
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/e995yppF
<gnomefreak> compare them and let me know since i cant paste between TTYs
 * gnomefreak will figure out how to remove upstream drivers since they fail as well
<gnomefreak> preinstalled script failed  i get that when running the installer. not re sure how to remove them anymore
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can get back
<DsXack> здравствуйте, после вчерашнего обновления перестал запускаться гдм. После удаления xorg.conf GDM работает нормально в low graphic mode
<DsXack> Hello, after yesterday's update does not start GDM. After removing the xorg.conf GDM works fine in low graphic mode
<DsXack> Ooops)
<ZykoticK9> DsXack, i had to remove my nvidia-current to get Xorg straightened out again - running with Nouveau right now :(
<ZykoticK9> DsXack, even without xorg.conf - "lspci -vnvn" was still show VGA driver in use as 'nvidia'
<wechat> DsXack: hi
<DsXack> ZykoticK9: ohh.... I'd rather use low graphic mode
<DsXack> wechat: hihi)
<wechat> I can't add a directory with music in Rhythmbox from menu. File -> Add directory -- I choose it -- press "Open" -- and oops -- nothing is changing and adding to playlist. This is for some days (3 probably). Drag & Drop is working. Is this a known problem with sqllite3?
<wechat> smthng like this about Rhythmbox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/35753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 35753 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[Dapper] Rhythmbox sometimes refuses to load files in directories with non-ascii names" [Medium,Confirmed]
<coz_> hey guys.. who would be the contact  for system sounds?
<wechat> what's wrong coz_?
<coz_> wechat,  nothing :)  I wanted to contact the right person(s)  for the new sounds
<wechat> ok :)
<coz_> wechat,  I already found the link to post new sounds  and was just wondering if "all" of the sounds are necessary or just a few
<wechat> coz_ share with us
<coz_> http://design.canonical.com/2010/08/ubuntu-needs-a-new-sound-theme/
<coz_> apparenlty shuttleworth forgot about the new sounds in lucid :)
<coz_> so there is a call for new sounds in maverick
<wechat> omg I wanna all the orange style back
<coz_> wechat,  :)  I dont think the system graphical theme is going to change
<coz_> just the sounds
<wechat> if it will be in the way like new font and logo -- I will be glad to support this
<coz_> any issues with upgrading with  update-manager -d  from lucid to maverick at this point?? nvidia maybe??
<coz_> wechat,  I have been saying  "get rid of the damn drums login sound " for about 5 years now
<wechat> coz_: about nvidia read some posts higher --- and we all have ugly GDM now
<wechat> coz_: I think drums are *stylish*
<coz_> wechat,  ooo ok ... I will have to go on the other machine for scrollback
<coz_> wechat,  eeewww  lol
<wechat> coz_: :)
<coz_> wechat,  the drums were fine for the first couple ubuntu versions... then I got rid of it or created my own
<wechat> coz_: anyway it will be very interesting
<coz_> wechat,  I think so as well... would be nice to have soothing sounds...if any... as long as it isnt like mac's  or windows :)
<coz_> I always disable sounds on both of those :)
<wechat> coz_: yes -- in ubuntu sounds are the best
<coz_> wechat,  yes I definitly would take the "drums"  over any but  I hate the drums none the less... I even was going to post a bug  "" i have a major bug in ubuntu... i keep hearing drums when I log on :"
<kim0> bjsnider: thanks man .. the nvidia fix thing worked
<kim0> should I delete the x-swat repo now ?
<bjsnider> it's up to you
<bjsnider> i can't make those judgements
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, is there a solution to nvidia right now?  adding x-swat repo?  I assume this nvidia-issue will sort itself out soon... right?
<bjsnider> the solution is a minor addition tot he xorg.conf file
<bjsnider> http://pastebin.com/gmWeATrX
<bjsnider> that is what it has to be
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, the Option  "IgnoreABI"     "true" line
<bjsnider> and you need the 256.44 blob, which is in the x-updates ppa
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, ok thanks - i'll just deal with Nouveau for a while - don't really feel like using 3rd party repos on devel release.  Thanks though.
<bjsnider> x-updates is an official repo by the ubuntu-x group, and it's very conservative
<bjsnider> basically it's just driver updates
<Daekdroom> There is something very weird going on
<Daekdroom> safe-upgrade wants to install half KDE >.>
<Daekdroom> dist-upgrade, on the other hand, works alright. I think it should be the other way.
<BUGabundo> aahahah
<Ian_corne> I've got kile installed
<Ian_corne> and it sometimes drags in ALOT of kde
<khem> QApt batch installer does not accept my password and I can not install firefox on latest maverick
<khem> anyone seeing similar problem
<khem> thats using kubuntu btw.
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-13
<tcopeland> has anybody had problems with vino in Maverick?
<khem> tcopeland: I used it once couple of days ago
<khem> was fine
<tcopeland> mine keeps crashing
<tcopeland> and says my ip is localhost
<tcopeland> bad
<tcopeland> anyone else's vino server crashing?
<tcopeland> and saying their ip is localhost?
<BUGabundo> Friday the 13th!!
<BUGabundo> gonna sleep and dream with flying rocks
<yofel> that'll be one heavy dream ^^
<Daekdroom> Doesn't sound too scary, depending on the rocks
<BUGabundo> did you miss the Perseides shower?
<PingJocky> anyone know if its safe to dist-upgrade to alpha 3
<PingJocky> is xorg still borked?
<Andre_Gondim> PingJocky, today I did a upgrade and doesn't crash to me
<Daekdroom> PingJocky, it's working alright now.
<PingJocky> taking the plunge!
<PingJocky> yep... alpha 3 still borked!
<PingJocky> looks like no intel modsetting drivers detected...
<PingJocky> ugh
<PingJocky> anyone else having issues with the intel drivers in alpha 3?
<Raydiation> hi is 10.04.1 out yet?
<IdleOne> !point
<ubottu> Do you have any?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> hahahah bot made me laugh out loud
<IdleOne> Raydiation: Ubuntu periodically updates !LTS versions with point releases (e.g. 10.04.1). These point releases contain only packages already published through normal update channels. If you already have a fully-updated version, you're running the latest point release already!
<Raydiation> i know
<IdleOne> ok then why did you ask if 10.04.1 was released?
<bjsnider> that message should be rewritten. two uses of the word 'already' in one sentence
<Raydiation> IdleOne: because i want to download it for future installs
<IdleOne> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> should be at the first link Raydiation
<IdleOne> or not
<philip___> when I click on Places|Home Folder (or anything) VLC would start up instead of nautilus. What do I do?
<jamesw> i can't get HDMI out to work on maverick, does anyone have any suggestions please? I am using open source drivers and using vga cable for now. not sure if i am using nvidia binaries or not
<ZykoticK9> jamesw, to determine what driver you are currently using "lspci -vnvn" then find the 'VGA compatible controller' section and the 'kernel driver in use' line
<kim0> hey folks .. I'm trying to debug a crashing application .. when I get a hex memory address, anyway to know which library that belongs to (so as to install its dbg syms) ?
<yofel> kim0: usually you would run the application in gdb -> crash it and get a backtrace, the trace should then contain the used libraries
<kim0> except the bt contains hex memory addresses only
<kim0> and no library names\
<kim0> anyway .. I got a script that figures out what dbg pkgs I should install and I'm installing them now
<kim0> thanks
<Ian_corne> yofel: that's assuming gdb doesn't crash along with your program :p
<yofel> heh
<Ian_corne> I've had it with pidgin
<mamr> just because I'm interested: will Kubuntu get the new Ubuntu installer in Maverick, as well?
<Jordan_U> mamr: I would be surprised if it didn't.
<Volkodav> what's up with openoffice now ? removed and not installed on last upgrade ?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, trying to save some time for pointless experiments... does anybody know whether the propriety ATI driver (fglrx) is working again?
<yofel> well, only if it already supports the new xserver 1.9
<yofel> Volkodav: dunno, it's held back here
<Volkodav> something with java maybe ?
<[4-tea-2]> yofel: last time I checked it wouldn't even DKMS-build with the current kernel.
<[4-tea-2]> Well, I guess that means no HD video for me, yet. *sigh*
<yofel> ok... I just restarted and even though I logged in to KDE I have nautilus running in the background, wtf...
<LucidFox> After a restart, I had to remove indicator-application
<LucidFox> otherwise the indicator applet crashes
<LucidFox> any idea why?
<LucidFox> Okay, never mind, got it to work
<funkyHat> My desktop background appears to have a 2px grey border :/
<funkyHat> Ah, killing nautilus seems to have fixed it
<akio> I found the file yesterday, it had one boolean directive to control lookups with avahi I think.
<akio> Anybody know this file?
<akio> Don't want to disable avahi completely, just change how it does lookups.
<akio> This is killing me I saw it just yesterday and now I can't find it.
<akio> Sleepytime still where you guys are?
<mfraz74> Just trying UNE 10.10
<mfraz74> I don't like the new look
<mfraz74> The icons on the side take up too much space
<mfraz74> And Help isn't specific to UNE
<Nitsuga> yeah! nvidia driver is broken! (again :D) [irony off]
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver will be fine as soon as the new version is built and published
<Ian_corne> OtlIcr ~ m n a g e
<Ian_corne> oops
<Nitsuga> bjsnider: i think so. Fortunately nv works.. Becaouse nouveau is broken too
<Nitsuga> *because
<funkyHat> woow more nautilus dodginess
<funkyHat> middle-clicking on a dir crashes it
<Andre_Gondim> in last upgrade my openoffice is missing
<Nitsuga> Andre_Gondim: yeah, I saw synaptic trying to uninstall openoffice and so i did a safe-upgrade instead.
<Nitsuga> Andre_Gondim: some dependendies problem, i'll get fixed soon
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<neeraj> Hi, I have copied my .gnupg folder from lucid to my maverick, but my keys aren't getting synced. I am also not seeing password and keys manager in applications->accessories
<yofel> anyone else getting errors in dput ? 'Exception AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'close'" in <function terminate at 0x1563e60> ignored'
<KnifeySpooney> Is anyone else getting "error inserting ramzswap" when they try to run an alpha liveusb/cd? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/600782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600782 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 10.10 alpha2 gives a fatal error on startup - "ramzswap: Unknown parameter `disksize_kb'"" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> well, as the bug is confirmed, yes ;)
<yofel> for some reason the module parameters changed and now the initramfs script fails :/
<djustice> i cant get ubiquity to compile... help?
<BUGabundo> using rm -rf /
<djustice> not sure that helps...
<djustice> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/user/Downloads/ubiquity/src'
<djustice> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<djustice> desktop, pixmaps, po, ubiquity dirs all make fine, the src fails. with no error. just that.
<yofel> sounds like missing makefile, where did you get the source from?
<djustice> yofel: the actual ubuntu mirror. i had 'bzr clone lp:ubiquity', but it faild there too.
<djustice> so now im trying with 2.3.5 released tar
<djustice> same fail..
<djustice> and yep, no makefile, just Makefile.am and Makefile.in
<djustice> configure decided it didnt like this dir it seems....
 * yofel branches lp:ubiquity...
<djustice> using configure & make, not dpkg-buildpackage, ofc
<yofel> djustice: tried running autogen.sh?
<yofel> meh, missing build-deps and my mirror is down -.-
<djustice> yofel: i did
<Roey> hello
<Roey> can anyone here help me out... my X video is broken but the system boots into KDE.   I want to re-install the NVidia drivers in a command-line environment.  How do I start Maverick in command-line mode?
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-14
<robin0800> Roey  ctrl alt f1
<coz_> hey guys... we had a fellow in #ubuntu try to change the system sounds... with no success.... I am assuming it is the same on maverick.... is there a specific way of dealing with sound changes?
<jamesw> hi all
<jamesw> can anyone please help me, my hdmi out on my nvidia card is not working
<jamesw> vga port works,maybe it is just a resolution issue
<Nitsuga> jamesw: all nvidia is f**** currently
<Nitsuga> until the driver gets built for the current version of Xorg
<Nitsuga> you're lucky if you can actually use nvidia driver. Myself, i've to use nv.
<jamesw> i am not sure if i am using it or not.. i installed proprietary ver and it didn't work so i rm'd my x11 config and now i dont know WHAT im using
<Nitsuga> jamesw: you might be using vesa
<Nitsuga> jamesw: you can tell at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bjsnider> nvidia will work with a minor change to the xorg.cof file
<jamesw> yeah?
<jamesw> please share!
<bjsnider> Section "ServerFlags"
<bjsnider>     Option "IgnoreABI" "true"
<bjsnider> EndSection
<jamesw> tyty
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to update due to the following error: This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.  Details are:  libgirepository1.0-1
<Andre_Gondim> since my last upgrade my openoffice is misssing, any workaround?
<jamesw> bjsnider: well thank you, it was able to boot with nvidia driver, but no hdmi out still.. hmm maybe it is sending a freq out of range
<jamesw> it worked in karmic
<sanjay> hey guys, I need some help. I am using Maverick Alpha3. After updating packages last night, my network-manager broke. Nm-applet is disabled all the time and I can't seem to enable it.
<sanjay> sudo iwlist scan gave error "Interface doesn't support scanning. Network is down"
<sanjay> but after 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' ... it gave me scan results.
<sanjay> however the network-manager seems to be disabled. When I right click on the nm-applet, 'Enable Networking' is unclickable
<sanjay> Any help will be appreciated
<LucidFox> How do I access the System menu on UNE?
<chilicuil> hi, good morning, how do I upgrade to ubuntu maverick from the console?
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with the new kernel, and/or nvidia drivers?
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1916790
<billybigrigger> anyone getting this?
<knittl> moin
<knittl> jockey does not display any other drivers
<knittl> but no errors in console either …
<om26er> anyone using Unity ? are there icons on indicators?
<shadeslayer> \o
<mfraz74> When I created a live USB boot of Ubuntu 10.10 yesterday, it wouldn't boot and I had to alter syslinux.cfg to remove 'ui' from the last line
<mfraz74> Where do I file a bug report for it?
<Volkodav> mfraz74: at Launchpad
<mfraz74> found it bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<mfraz74> is it possible to have UNE without Unity?
<detrix> Hi to all.  anyone here know if/when ubuntu will be getting gnome 3?  Or not.  I am running the alpha of gnome 3 now.  Not really liking it.
<penguin42> detrix: I thought Gnome 3 got delayed
<penguin42> hmm, reboot
<sinurge> i have an nvidia fx6200 card. nvidia says i have to use the 173 driver. but as per latest upgrade xorg needs 256 otherwise it breaks .....how do i get around this.
<Daekdroom> sinurge, you wait untill they update the 173 driver
<sinurge> Daekdroom: any clue how long that would be
<sinurge> cuz as of now maverick is all but broken, i have to go to recovery mode only other wise gdm just wont work
<sinurge> is there wa way to remove it all and fall back on nove only
<Daekdroom> sinurge, yeah, you should be able to fall back to nouveau
<penguin42> anyone else seeing the battery indicator broken after todays update?
<sinurge> Daekdroom: would you be able to help me how .. i put a nv in the xorg.conf file but of no use
<sinurge> how do i remove xorg 1.9
<sinurge> otherwise
<Daekdroom> sinurge, completely remove the nvidia proprietary driver and erase xorg.conf. That should do it.
<sinurge> ok thx will do that and try thanks
<sinurge> Daekdroom: i removed all the drivers but still xorg.conf shows nvidia drivers how to remove that
<yofel> sinurge: delete xorg.conf
<sinurge> oh yeah darn me
<sinurge> now let me see....another one...10.10 starts with sound but just after everything comes up it sets sound to auto mute ...is this a feature...if it is i dont like it
<|gunni|> sinurge: You can try adding following to xorg.conf (at the beginning):
<|gunni|> Section "ServerFlags"
<|gunni|>     Option "ignoreABI" "True"
<|gunni|> EndSection
<sinurge> gunni: not working with that...remove all nvidia using nouveau now so lets see
<sinurge> gunni:works only for newer cards 256 does not support legacy
<|gunni|> Was just an idea, as this was the one working for me. Also adding "nopat" to grub was necessary
<sinurge> what does that do...havent had the need to put that to lucid or maverick
<Daekdroom> Does maverick currently support rgba transparency?
<penguin42> anyone using an RT3090 wireless device on Maverick - I've just got a netbook that seems to have one and is unhappy with it on Lucid and wondered if Maverick might be happier
<ChogyDan> penguin42: have you tried compat-wireless/LBM?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> will do
<ChogyDan> penguin42: looks like what you are looking for
<ChogyDan> apt-cache search compat-wireless
<penguin42> ok, will try it - I don't do wireless normally
<ChogyDan> It is just a project to backport wifi drivers from later kernels to earlier ones.  You could also try just installing the maverick kernel onto lucid, which is what I happen to be doing.  Much less supported :P
<penguin42> I've got maverick on my other two machines, but this little guy I've just got and thought I'd start it off easy
<penguin42> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ChogyDan> yea
<penguin42> hmm still not happy
<penguin42> ah, I found the RT2860.dat file in the source for it - it sems to want that, but it's not packaged anywhere
<penguin42> woah, not seen that before - gnome-terminal just gpf'd and exaile quit
<penguin42> ah, ok the exaile was just because it was started from another gnome-terminal
<penguin42> hmm this might be related, none of my menu accelerators are working in Gnome
<penguin42> anyone running gnome awake and can try something for  me?
<billybigrigger> penguin42, whats up
<penguin42> billybigrigger: When I start a gnome terminal it's taking a second or two to display the menu
<penguin42> only after todays update - only one of two machines
<billybigrigger> to display what menu?
<billybigrigger> gnome-terminal's file menu?
<penguin42> the menu bar at the top of gnome-terminal
<billybigrigger> k let me update and try it out
<billybigrigger> i haven't noticed anything unusual, have been opening tabs all morning
<billybigrigger> nope all is good here
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Can you have a tail -f .xsession-errors when you're doing it?
<penguin42> hmm - I wonder why this machine is upset
<billybigrigger> compiz enabled? even with compiz effects to the max the file menu is speedy as hell here
<billybigrigger> only xsession-errors i have are related npviewer.bin
<billybigrigger> nothing new while opening tabs, going through the menu
<penguin42> no compiz - when gnome-terminal starts it's spitting out hundreds of errors about ubuntu-local
<penguin42> that's what's slowing it down
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> no errors here
<knittl> hi. jockey does not display drivers to select. how can i troubleshoot?
<ZykoticK9> knittl, perhaps jockey doesn't have any restricted drivers for you hardware?
<knittl> if i install nvidia-current with apt-get it works
<ZykoticK9> knittl, ummm that is an "issue" then
<knittl> it does not display in jockey
<tcopeland> What is you hardware?
<penguin42> is there an ubuntu specific gnome channel?
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, other then #ubuntu you mean ;)
<tcopeland> Submit bug to www.launchpad.net
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: For discussion of gnomeisms itself rather than the distro in general
<knittl> nvidia quadro fx 360m
<tcopeland> Just ask here
<shadeslayer> knittl: you have a issue with nvidia drivers? or the installing part?
<tcopeland> knittl: submit as bug to http://www.launchpad.net
<shadeslayer> tcopeland: one sec
<shadeslayer> see it might be a cache issue
<knittl> shadeslayer: i have an issue with jockey not displaying drivers for installation if they are currently not in use
<shadeslayer> knittl: fire up a terminal
<knittl> no error messages in terminal when starting jockey
<shadeslayer> you have maverick right?
<knittl> but ok, terminal is up
<shadeslayer> knittl: no no :)
<penguin42> tcopeland: I've got a gnome-terminal bug triggering on one of my maverick machines and it's obviously ubuntu specific given the error but I don't know what Ubuntu adds that would trigger it: (gnome-terminal:11441): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: object class `GtkImageMenuItem' has no property named `ubuntu-local'
<knittl> yes, maverick
<shadeslayer> knittl: type : sudo apt-get update
<tcopeland> shadeslayer: Jockey doesn't display his options.
<knittl> yeah
<shadeslayer> knittl: done?
<knittl> yeah
<shadeslayer> now try jockey
<shadeslayer> it should display the drivers
<knittl> no
<shadeslayer> or the ones its supposed to install
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<knittl> no, it just displays »there are no prop. drivers in use on this system«
<shadeslayer> knittl: does it not say : Searching for drivers?
<knittl> starting jockey-gtk from terminal. searching for available drivers …
<knittl> no, it says that
 * tcopeland is sure knittl's issue is a bug
<tcopeland> Or maybe nvidia dropped support?
<shadeslayer> tcopeland: actually nvidia-current is quite broken right now
<tcopeland> Yes
<shadeslayer> have to disable ABI to get it working
<knittl> isn't there ubuntu-nvidia or ubuntu-x?
<tcopeland> I know
<shadeslayer> knittl: #ubuntu-x
<knittl> no, it works better than nouveau for me
<tcopeland> Totally froze my splash
<shadeslayer> knittl: no believe me, its broken
<knittl> because no resume from standby with nouveau
<shadeslayer> ok see in jokey-kde it works
<shadeslayer> so its a problem with jockey-gtk
<knittl> jockey-txt does not display anything either
<shadeslayer> now you can run ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> maybe the modaliases are not installed
<knittl> $ jockey-text
<knittl> Searching for available drivers...
<knittl> knittl@kbook:~$
<knittl> modaliases are installed …
<shadeslayer> knittl: kockey-text --update-db
<tcopeland> Just use default x until version current is updates
<tcopeland> updated*
<tcopeland> Typing on iPhone xD
<shadeslayer> :)
<knittl> now jockey-text does not output anything
<knittl> should i try purge and reinstall jockey?
<shadeslayer> knittl: no, now try to run jockey-gtk
<shadeslayer> because it doesnt show anything here either
<knittl> »no prop. drivers are in use on this system«
<shadeslayer> hmm.. can you paste output from terminal?
<shadeslayer> of jockey-gtk
<knittl> no output on terminal
<knittl> zero. nada.
<knittl> hrmmm. i think nvidia-common might've been missing
<knittl> reinstalling jockey pulls that package too
<shadeslayer> now i dont know what you need to get dbg o/p in gnome
<knittl> YAY!
<penguin42> anyone know what the ubuntu_menu_proxy is ?
<jfi> penguin42,  /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/ubuntumenuproxy.h   ?
<penguin42> jfi: Indeed
<penguin42> that's what does stuff with ubuntu-local and is hence most likely to cause my problem
<jfi> seems to be used by appmenu
<penguin42> appmenu?
<penguin42> what's appmenu?
<jfi> I don't know, that's what google claims:)
<jfi> https://code.launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk
<jfi> maybe it is the new global menu?
<penguin42> what's that?
<jfi> it adds the menu in the top panel like in macos
<Dink> hmm is there a way to view what compile options where used for a package/binary ?
<Dink> Err basically want to see if a specific compile option was used for a file.
<penguin42> jfi: Oh I didn't know such a thing existed
<jfi> penguin42, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
 * penguin42 hits a weird problem on this laptop - the touchpad has moved to absolute positioning after an upgrade
<william> i just install MM 10.10 and updated the drivers and install a braodcom wireless driver on the system ... it says my wireless is still disabled .. any ideas ?
<jfi> penguin42, be smooth! :-)
<penguin42> It's making it rather tricky - I didn't even know that you could configure a touchpad for absolute mode
<jfi> penguin42, maybe it has just increase the speed setting of the touchpad?
<penguin42> jfi: No, I'm pretty sure it's in absolute mode
<william> i just install MM 10.10 and updated the drivers and install a braodcom wireless driver on the system ... it says my wireless is still disabled .. any ideas ?
<william> is there a way to enable the wireless driver
<william> ??
<crimsun_> william: did you reboot?
<william> yes
<crimsun_> william: which wifi chipset is it?
<william> broadcom on a dell inspirion 1564
<william> least thats what the hardware drivers downloaded
<crimsun_> should work fine with 'wl'. Is that driver loaded?
<william> how to check ?
<crimsun_> open a terminal, then use: lsmod|grep ^wl
<william> i got this wl                   1959630  0
<jfi> penguin42, xinput set-mode RELATIVE ?
<penguin42> not helping
<jfi> so plug a mouse :-)
<penguin42> I'm not sure I've got a spare; I do notice one difference in xorg.0.log - it says something about enabling a gesture plugin
<bjsnider> william, what does iwconfig show you?
<william> lo        no wireless extensions.
<william> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<william> eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<william>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<william>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm
<william>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<william>           Encryption key:off
<william>           Power Managementmode:All packets received
<william>           Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm
<william>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<william>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
 * penguin42 wires in synergy 
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> please ;)
<william> do what /
<william> ?
<yofel> use a pastebin instead of pasteing many lines into the channel
<william> ok
<william> didnt know that
<bjsnider> william, iwconfig says wireless is working (eth1)
<william> ok so how do i see my wireless then
<bjsnider> network manager?
<william> cause the network connection says there is no wireless connections
<crimsun_> err, have you attempted to associate to an access point/
<william> i havent been able to since there is no listing that i can find
<geser> does "iwlist eth1 scan" list them? (I hope I remembered the syntax correctly)
<william> invalid argument
<penguin42> william: What's in /sys/class/net ?
<william> eth0 eth1 lo
<penguin42> how many wired ethernets do you have?
<william> 1
<penguin42> if you look in either of them is there a wireless subdir?
<penguin42> I have /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless
<william> i have sys/class/net/eth1/wireless
<penguin42> well I guess that's promising - I don't know much about debugging wireless though
<william> ok i think i can live with i have for now
<william> i will work on it later tonight
<khem> nvidia drivers stopped working on my T-61 with upgrades. When I install plain alpha3 all works ok
<khem> seen in both ubuntu and kubuntu maverick
<yofel> khem: bug 616023 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<khem> yofel: ah nice
<khem> I think its same
<khem> lemme try workaround
<khem> second issue is that when I try to install firefox in kubuntu its using Qapt batch installer and this installer does not honor my password for sudo access so I cannt install firefox or the codecs that rekonq prompts to install
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ^
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> So what do people here think of the new installer?
 * penguin42 hasn't run it yet - only done upgrades I think
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I just done it in a vm :)  ,but  like this link well
<penguin42> actually, I downloaded alpha3 iso last sunday to try it =- but then triggered a kvm bug that I ended up reporting instead
<sebsebseb> http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-New-Ubuntu-10-10-Installer-Is-Live-152167.shtml
<sebsebseb> it didn't let me install it properly into my vm it seems,  I gave up and closed it.   also  the getting codecs and updates, options,  it didn't like that, an error message instead
 * penguin42 disappears to get some food - back in ~10m
<sebsebseb> penguin42: i'll  do a alpha 3 vm next, well if I can without a load of issues,  and upgrade, and hopefuly be able to try the two new themes
<sebsebseb> and the replacement clock for that matter which seems pointless really, since what is wrong with the Gnome clock, that also does weather?  Nothing?
<sebsebseb> and the weather applet made by omgubuntu people, I have a feeling won't end up in 10.10 by default
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Yeh, I don't like the replacement clock that doesn't do date
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Doesnt' do date? what?
<sebsebseb> you meant weather?
<penguin42> no, I mean weather
<sebsebseb> I haven't  tried it yet since...  read about it and such since omgubuntu though, and what not
<penguin42> no!
<penguin42> no, I mean date!
<sebsebseb> what it doesn't do date either?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: The old clock will show date and time on the panel; the new thing only seems to want to do time
<sebsebseb> well even this basic clock  in  this development version of Gnome Shell  that I am using, does the day and time, and has a calander :D
<sebsebseb> from what I have read about the clock  for 10.10,  the whole idea is pretty insane and pointless really,  just changing, because they can,  rather than with a proper valid reason.  However yeah I haven't tried just yet, since some issues when it came to virtual machinceing 10.10.
<sebsebseb> penguin42: well I guess as long as,  people can still put the old clock there instead, things will be ok
<penguin42> it makes me sad though - I don't see the point
<sebsebseb> and most of the new users and what not, won't even know, that theres a Gnome clock  that does weather as well
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> hmm is this the new installer? the one on alpha3?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I don't have a computer with Ubuntu pshyically installed anymore,  since 10.04 really got at me,  because of the Plymouth issues, which I hope are fixed for 10.10,  espesailly since how I put another distro on the computer that had problems with it in 10.04, and no problems at all for that distro.   Then yeah Gnome patches  and what not in 10.04, that weren't really for me,  or my not so technical brothers for that matter,  and then
<sebsebseb> all of a sudden 10.04 refusing to let anyone log in,  So yep another distro went on instead.   I am not so sure about 10.10 at the moment, but I guess it will be quite a bit better than 10.04,  and at the end of the day thats what matters.
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Would be nice for a few popular distros, to have a more proper market share on desktop computing, but that might not happen in the end since how things are really starting to go mobile.
<sebsebseb> the installer is in
<sebsebseb> later daily builds
<sebsebseb> alpha 3 does not have it
<penguin42> ah - I thought it looked familiar
<sebsebseb> penguin42: the themes well
<sebsebseb> :)
<sebsebseb> the
<penguin42> is it still called ubiquity?
<sebsebseb> window buttons aren't mesed up by the looks of what I saw
<sebsebseb> ,but  not tried just yet
<sebsebseb> and yeah sure the installer hasn't changed its name, as far as I know
<penguin42> ah right; just done an apt-get update and apt-get install ubiquity on an alpha3 live image and then run the installer
<sebsebseb> penguin42: oh you can do that, for the newer installer?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: that newer installer seems to have some issues at the moment
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Well it certainly seems to be a different installer
<penguin42> hmm, stalled - maybe not a good idea
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I got well
<sebsebseb> with my vm I got as far as it doing all the slides for the slide show
<sebsebseb> then it just seems to be loading something, but takes quite a long while, so I just gave up
<sebsebseb> after about 10 or so minutes
<sebsebseb> penguin42: well I seen the installer  in my vm, as well as screenshots in this link and what not.  http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-New-Ubuntu-10-10-Installer-Is-Live-152167.shtml
<sebsebseb> now I want to try the new themes,  installing alpha 3 into vm, and getting the updates, should allow me to do that :)
<sebsebseb> however I had issues with vm before and 10.10,  anyway lets try that again now
<penguin42> which vm?
<sebsebseb> i'll do a new alpha 3 vm
<sebsebseb> and get the updates
<sebsebseb> I used the latest daily build for the installer
<sebsebseb> well not much of an installer, since it didn't exactly install, but yeah
<sebsebseb> Or did you mean the vm software?
<penguin42> which vm software
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-15
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox  and a Sun Microsystems version, probably the last one, since my distro.  However even Virtualbox's that are about a year old, are still good.
<penguin42> yeh, I use kvm - it doesn't like 3d stuff
<sebsebseb> penguin42: this version is slightly later than what I used before upgrading the distro, so not that long ago.  anyway 3.1.8 is the version.  Also no KVM for me on here, since this computer does not do hardware virtaulization.
<sebsebseb> (and Virtualbox OSE, if we are going to be really exact,  :D )
<penguin42> yes, my main machine fortunately has VT but the others don't
<penguin42> anyone know why coretemp isn't automatically loaded for sensors?
<IdleOne> why are all my apps changing theme? they are all turning silver/grey
<IdleOne> and my buttons have moved to the left again
<IdleOne> hmm
 * IdleOne is irritated
 * penguin42 is not really in the mood to debug the gnome bug I seem to be hitting
<Daekdroom> penguin42, describe it :3
 * penguin42 did do up there ^   - menu bar taking ages to come up in a few gnome apps, gnome-terminal occasional crashes and gnome-terminal and nuatilus spitting out pages of errors into .xsession-errors - all seem related to ubuntu-local
<Daekdroom> I didn't run into any of those, yet.
<penguin42> it's only one of my 2 machines
<IdleOne> nice... nautilus not opening
<IdleOne> hmm killing the pid seems to spawn another nautilus
<Daekdroom> It has been like that for quite awhile
<IdleOne> just started for me
<IdleOne> this issue I mean
<Daekdroom> Ah. I was talking about killing nautilus bringing it back]
<IdleOne> I'm assuming it isn't meant to
<Daekdroom> IdleOne, could be the gnome-session process bring it back up
 * shadeslayer pokes his 150 MB ppa upload
<IdleOne> whatever, doesn't really bother me so much
<Daekdroom> I find it quite useful when nautilus memory leaks
<Ian_corne> 3;2~
<IdleOne> strange thing is Places > Home Folder is now working again
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> yay for problems that fix themselves
<IdleOne> uptime 11 days, think I should reboot?
<penguin42> ooh - my bug goes if I remove the appmenu-gtk package
<penguin42> right, time for bed
<Bookman> I am getting the following when trying to update:
<Bookman> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<bacchus> Rebooting was a bad idea :(
<Sylphid> hey all, just upgraded to 10.10 and now setting swappiness appears to have no affect as after setting it to 0 and flushing swap space it is still sending half of the used memory to swap
<Sylphid> also it appears that even though i am using only 328M of memory out of 2G it will not let me flush swapspace more than a few times
<Volkodav> Looks like ure is the openoffice stopper /
<Volkodav> ?
<Dmstrdj> do drivers exist to run ati radeon video cards now
<Jordan_U> Dmstrdj: Yes, but it depends on the exact model and whether you want open or proprietary drivers.
<Dmstrdj> Jordan_U:  well its x1950 pro and i have tried the prop drivers on 10.04 already
<Dmstrdj> Jordan_U: no open drivers worked at all
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<magicianlord> is there a fix to the maverick netbook cursor blinking problem that makes it not boot?
<IdleOne> magicianlord: see above and after you login to text mode only type startx and that should start the GUI
<magicianlord> thanks
<IdleOne> magicianlord: if that doesn't work
<magicianlord> when is this gonna be fixed?
<IdleOne> soon we hope :)
<IdleOne> you have nvdia?
<IdleOne> nvidia*
<IdleOne> I just had to remove nvidia-* to get GUI to load
<magicianlord> didnt boot on both intel or nvidia
<magicianlord> i just told my dawg to try the notext. we'll see if it works
<IdleOne> ok
<shadeslayer> 'lo
<vish> can we not make a bootable usb image from a daily iso?
<vish> i'v been trying to make one using usb creator and every time i create one.. the boot hangs with "unknown keyword in configuration file" and "boot: _ "
<vish> but if i try ti make the live usb from a ubuntu 10.04 iso it works
<vish> to*
<ziroday> vish: edit syslinux.cfg and remove 'ui' from the file
<vish> oh!
 * vish tries
<shadeslayer> vish: known bug i think
<ziroday> shadeslayer: you have a bug report handy?
<shadeslayer> no :(
<shadeslayer> ill check logs
<shadeslayer> bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<shadeslayer> that one?
<shadeslayer> no...
<vish> shadeslayer: yeah , thats the same bug
<vish> atleast the one i'm facing..
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/nnrwdyef << from a few days ago
<vish> doh! i spent the whole time yesterday thinking it was some bug in usbcreator! and was trying to figure out where the problem actually was.!
 * vish should probably have asked here earlier ;)
<ziroday> looks like evand is already working on the bug, nothing much more you can do vish
 * shadeslayer gets back to project neon
<vish> ziroday: yeah.. thanks for the workaround.. now gonna test it \o/
<shadeslayer> frickin ppa builders .... :(
<shadeslayer> vish: ssup with operation cleansweep ? i saw the progress counter at 11 % a few days ago :)
<shadeslayer> since we are in FF now, i can spare some time for it :D
<vish> shadeslayer: hmm.. i guess not many are interested in checking patches for projects that they are not really interested in ;)
<shadeslayer> feel free to forward any kde* bugs you find ;)
<shadeslayer> vish: everyone has a particular area of interest
<shadeslayer> for eg. mine is kde :D
<vish> shadeslayer: that workflow can be a lot easier/simpler than what it is.. which will make it easier to clear more bugs..
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> imo we need more of project tabs
<shadeslayer> *tags
<shadeslayer> 76651 Open Bugs :(
<vish> shadeslayer: we need lp to handle the reviews , like bgo and tagging is an awkward workaround.. for which we have 12 tags. right now. ;p
<vish> shadeslayer: yay , buggy kde ! ;p
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> vish: most of the bugs on LP are upstream bugs
<vish> yup
<shadeslayer> some of them are truly in our packaging, but majority are upstream
<shadeslayer> vish: oohh.. checkout google.co.in
<shadeslayer> supreme
<vish> oh! :)
<vish> shadeslayer: looks like google.com is also the same? or is it just a cache..
<shadeslayer> vish: if you go to google.com it redirects to .in
<shadeslayer> of course you can actually go to .com
<shadeslayer> but its the same doodle there too
<vish> yeah..
<boldak> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 10.10 Alpha 3 installed here to kicad and he does not work. The console says this: kicad: relocation error: kicad: symbol _ZTI12wxAuiToolBar, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 with link time reference. How to fix it? thx
<boldak> Do you know where it could be a problem?
<geser> my guess is that kicad needs a rebuild
<penguin42> hmm, my touchpad is working today
<ircipimp> Hi. I can't access http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ because of some "show_static" error displayed.
<ircipimp> Is this an error on my side or a known issue?
<penguin42> looks broken to me
 * penguin42 wonders how OpenOffice.org managed to get itself uninstalled
<BUGabundo> mornign
<penguin42> Hi
<Ian_corne> 1http://images.ucomics.com/comics/ga/2009/ga090815.gif
<Ian_corne> oops
 * BUGabundo clicks
<Ian_corne> it's garfield :)
<Ian_corne> anyone else notice stuttering when playing songs through rhythmbox?
<Ian_corne> stream and songs
<penguin42> anyone here running radeon open source drivers?
<coz_> penguin42,  I am not sorry
<Ian_corne> Me
<Ian_corne> penguin42: I have to get lucky if I boot on .35
<Ian_corne> sometimes X freezes
<Ian_corne> sometimes it doesn't
<Ian_corne> when it doesn't, it's good, and doesn't crash
<penguin42> Ian_corne: I seem to have a reliable X crash I can trigger; bring up gnome-screensaver-preferences and toggle between the different hacks - even switching to blank sometimes does it
<Ian_corne> errr
<Ian_corne> sec
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Oh, if you have that start up one try removing the set gfxmode in the grub boot - works for me
<Ian_corne> let me save my work :p
<Ian_corne> do I need to preview penguin42?
<penguin42> I think so, for me it was doing it with the skyrocket screensaver from the rss-glx package but then I found it did it with most others as well
<Ian_corne> I'm not seeing any crash
<penguin42> ok, thanks for trying
<Ian_corne> ah it just did
<Ian_corne> :p
<penguin42> ah !
<Ian_corne> only seems to happen with fuzzy flakes
<penguin42> does the backtrace look something like my bug 618236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618236 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "repeatable xserver crash using gnome-screensaver-preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618236
<Ian_corne> I don't know, X crashes and takes the terminal with it :p
<penguin42> Ian_corne: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old has the backtrace in
<Ian_corne> ah
<Ian_corne> I'll look
<Ian_corne> yep
<Ian_corne> exactly the same
<penguin42> ok, can you confirm that one please
<Ian_corne> I just did :)
<penguin42> Ta
<Ian_corne> I sometimes have random crashes to but can't reproduce them
<penguin42> this seems a nice reproducable one
<Ian_corne> uhu
<WaY> hello
<WaY> has anybody tried kde 4.5?
<shadeslayer> WaY: me
<shadeslayer> why?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: bye
<WaY> shadeslayer, when you open amsn or jdownloader it opens a new window for each program on task manager?
<shadeslayer> ermm.. dont have either of those :)
<WaY> a new window like hanged up
<WaY> it does not happends with any program that you use shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> WaY: try running from konsole and pastebin debug output
<shadeslayer> WaY: no
<WaY> it gives no information from konsole
<WaY> it's since I have upgraded to kde 4.5, with 4.4 did not happens
<shadeslayer> oho
<shadeslayer> WaY: alt+F2 > kdebugdialog > Select all > Ok
<shadeslayer> then try again
<WaY> ok, lets try it
<WaY> where do I have to search for the debugging info?
<WaY> still the same, no konsole debugging output info :S
<blk> how can i "disable wireless" in nm-applet 0.8.1? it's grayed out (running as root doesn't make a difference - same for the "enable networking" tick )
<shadeslayer> WaY: no idea mon
<WaY> ok, thanks anyway
<EliteHunters> My Kubuntu Maverick M live USB is not saving the apps to the USB nor the HDD, is there a solution to this and not re-installing all the apps all over again?
<shadeslayer> EliteHunters: maybe because its not a persistent install?
<EliteHunters> anyway to solve that problem at the moment
<EliteHunters> cause I'm running off the USB at the moment
<EliteHunters> cause I reloaded firefox and skype thus far
<EliteHunters> and to go thru the process all over is tiredsome
<shadeslayer> EliteHunters: oh sorry
<shadeslayer> please highlight next time
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> !persistent
<shadeslayer> !usb | EliteHunters
<ubottu> EliteHunters: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shadeslayer> youll need to make the live usb again
<shadeslayer> how did you make it last time?
<EliteHunters> well shadeslayer, I didn't use the usb creator cause for some reason it was not working
<shadeslayer> yeah known bug
<shadeslayer> bug 608382
<EliteHunters> I used another app at the time, but I can't recall the name at hand
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<shadeslayer> EliteHunters: use workaround there ^
<EliteHunters> I can use the work around
<EliteHunters> but I'll have to edit the casper file
<dupondje> bluetooth-applet keeps crashing :(
<CaptainKnots> does anyone know why the power icon in alpha3 is missing? I tried resetting my gnome panels to default and it didn't fix that
<CaptainKnots> it just comes up with a black box with a red symbol in it
<knittl> hi. why does nautilus take several minutes to be responsive after login? i cannot click anything on desktop nor open new windows. also desktop icons do not refresh
<Ian_corne> "why"?
<Ian_corne> because of a bug?, high disk load?
<knittl> i guess it's because of a bug
<knittl> previously it was syncdaemon which was eating IO time
<WaY> hello
<WaY> does anybody knows how to remove the "Page one" bar from kde?
<yofel> what page one bar? o.O
<WaY> when you make a fresh install of kubuntu maverick
<WaY> it installs this bar by default on your kde 4.5
<yofel> you mean a widget on the desktop? (can you get me a screenshot? didn't do a fresh installation for maverick yet)
<shadeslayer> yofel: the pager
<shadeslayer> +widget
<yofel> ah
<WaY> ok, I'm showing a screenshot
<WaY> is it a widget shadeslayer ? I think is a bar
<shadeslayer> WaY: http://imagebin.ca/view/u-uSsG34.html
<WaY> thats not the one I mean
<WaY> the one I mean is upper, I'll show you
<WaY> fos, there is no gimp by default grrr
<yofel> for screenshots? ksnapshot?
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep anyways
<yofel> gn
<WaY> for printing 2 arrows jeje
<WaY> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9784/kubuntu.png
<WaY> have a look please
<yofel> where did that come from...
<shadeslayer> oh that
<shadeslayer> yofel: known bug on previous release
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: I also have the missing power icon
<shadeslayer> partly our fault
<WaY> you know what it is shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> WaY: yep
<CaptainKnots> penguin42: did you upgrade from lucid?
<WaY> ok, it's a bit... how can I say it
<shadeslayer> wait..
<shadeslayer> WaY: can you right click on the area?
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: Yep
<WaY> bothering
<CaptainKnots> same
<shadeslayer> eh>
<WaY> over the Page one?
<CaptainKnots> I wonder if it does that on a fresh install penguin42
<knittl> seem so to be related to some user specific config
<WaY> I can't close it from task bar
<shadeslayer> WaY: the upper bar
<knittl> and syncdaemon is still eating all io time
<shadeslayer> ohhhh
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: Dunno
<WaY> you can configure that page
<WaY> as another desktop
<WaY> but you can't remove it
<WaY> the only option you have over the bar is to unlock it
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> WaY: right click on desktop
<WaY> you can add also some widgets when you unlock it but you can't remove it
<CaptainKnots> penguin42: I'm gonna try a fresh install of maverick on my desktop later....I'll let you know if thatr still happens
<CaptainKnots> that*
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: It's actually my least important bug I'm seeing :-)
<shadeslayer> WaY: Desktop Settings > Activity > Type : Desktop
<WaY> what else shadeslayer :D
<CaptainKnots> penguin42: what other bugs did you find?
<shadeslayer> WaY: and that should solve the problem
<CaptainKnots> I'll check my install for them
<shadeslayer> if not, just restart plasma to check
<shadeslayer> kquitapp plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop : in krunner
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep now... really :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: ill explain what might have caused that tmmrw
<WaY> mmm
<shadeslayer> just remind me... if you want to know :)
<WaY> it's not disappearing
<WaY> I'm going to restart
<shadeslayer> WaY: just restart plasma
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: Oh I've got a whole bunch; two that stop it booting on this machine without fiddling with the boot stanza in different ways (set gfxmode and nointremap), a repeatable X crash, a few unrepeatables, a pesky one involving app menus to name a few
<WaY> now I could remove it
<WaY> I'm going to restart computer for another thing too
<penguin42> oh, and Maverick now includes my kernel patch that means Google Earth works
<WaY> thanks a lot shadeslayer
<WaY> I'm back for telling what happened
<CaptainKnots> penguin42: know what I noticed about maverick? I have an ati mobility hd 4670, and I dont need to install fglrx anymore. compiz runs very smooth, I get full 3d acceleration, and hd playback is seamless. before, even with fglrx, it was pretty messy, and even sd playback was choppy on an i7 with 8gb of ram
<CaptainKnots> oh and also it doesn't disable networking everytime I hibernate anymore
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: I've been running the open source driver since I got this machine and put Lucid on it
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: With an HD4350 - but I do seem to be able to trigger a bunch of bugs in Radeon code
<CaptainKnots> well my card doesnt play nice with the open source driver....I get tons of artifacting
<CaptainKnots> laptop ati cards are far from easy to get working properly in any linux distro, especially newer cards
<bdrung> I have installed indicator-datetime, but the datetime indicator doesn't appear in the panel. is there a option for enabling/disabling it or is it a bug?
<EliteHunters> anyone has the repository address for Adobe Flash Player Plugin
<penguin42> CaptainKnots: I was running lucid with xorg-edgers and found I could run assaultcube OK, but on Maverick with the standard libraries it has severe problems - so I don't know whether to try edgers again or if it's actually a regression
<CaptainKnots> penguin42: you could always try it, and revert if necessary
<penguin42> yeh, reverting it gets a bit messy
<EliteHunters> I'm running off a live USB of Maverick M Alpha 2 and it still needs additional apps added to it.
<EliteHunters> and the USB isn't set to persistent
<EliteHunters> so I lose everything with I boot up
<EliteHunters> so is there anyway to properly solve this with a usb creator software.
 * penguin42 tries to figure out how to build a package with debug symbols
<penguin42> can see it has the builds in the build directory but hasn't produced any .debs
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> some how killed my X
<BUGabundo> did the usual safe upgrades
<crimsun_> stop doing that! ;-p
<BUGabundo> some X stuff got in
<BUGabundo> now it won't boot fine :(
 * BUGabundo tickels crimsun_ some more
<bdrung> BUGabundo: buy other hardware ;-P
<BUGabundo> bdrung: I like nvidia
<BUGabundo> doesn't give me much trouble
<BUGabundo> other then one month per devel cicle
<bdrung> BUGabundo: ati with the free driver doesn't give much trouble. nvidia gave me enough trouble
<BUGabundo> I can't even make my other laptop with ATI to LCD via hdmi
<penguin42> IMHO maverick is having a whole bunch of radeon issues
<BUGabundo> so what's the current method to make the blob work?
<BUGabundo> abi something ?
<penguin42> blob?
<WaY> hello
<BUGabundo> penguin42: nvidia driver aka blob
<penguin42> oh, I dunno about nvidia
<WaY> my kubuntu maverick is autorunning plasma-netbook even if it's amd64 version
<Ian_corne> ok
<Ian_corne> :p
<magicianlord> yo
<WaY> hello
<yofel> BUGabundo: yep, ignoreABI - see bug 619023
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 619023 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/619023)
<BUGabundo> go go ubottu
<yofel> er... wrong #
<yofel> bug 616023 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<WaY> I have same bug ubottu
<WaY> is it solved?
<yofel> WaY: is your screen smaller than 600 pixels in height?
<yofel> !me | WaY
<ubottu> WaY: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yofel> erm, smaller than 700 actually I think
<WaY> nop, 768
<yofel> hm, I'll check on the correct screen height, but you can change that after login in the settings
<WaY> I can work without xgl until fix it :S
<WaY> I'm going to try ignoring ABI
<WaY> see you after X restart
<BUGabundo> what a confusing bug that is
<WaY> works that fix :)
<WaY> I think there is a bug with notification area and amsn, and jdownloader. It opens like another app hanged in the kde 4.5 taskbar
<magicianlord> Does anyone know how to make 10.10 Netbook iso boot? It freezes on cursor.
<penguin42> at what point?
<magicianlord> before the main selection
<magicianlord> where it shown the debian text
<penguin42> usb or cd?
<magicianlord> both
<magicianlord> it's a live iso, used usb-creator
<magicianlord> also burned iso to dvd
<zauzau> i was trying to install from gnome shell ppa but was having issues. I removed the ppa and now i need to run an apt-get install -f to fix dependencies which is pulling a bunch of kde packages to be installed. I don't want this. How do I remove these dependencies ?
<EliteHunters> anyone has the repository address for Adobe Flash Player Plugin
<penguin42> EliteHunters: It's just flashplugin-installer
<EliteHunters> that's not working with the "sudo apt-get install" cmd
<EliteHunters> is there something I'm missing in the cmd line segment
<EliteHunters> or something I must do in the software management section in third party
<yofel> flashplugin-installer is in multiverse
<yofel>  *** 10.1.82.76ubuntu1 0
<yofel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/multiverse amd64 Packages
<EliteHunters> yofel, how do I then install it into the system, if I'm using a Live USB
<jpds> yofel: No mirror?
<EliteHunters> nothing
<yofel> hm, should work if you have network connection and ran 'apt-get update' once
<EliteHunters> I can dl the *.deb file from adobe
<EliteHunters> but the cmd line isn't working for install
<yofel> jpds: oh, I'll switch back, my mirror was down yesterday
<jpds> yofel: Oh? Which one were you using?
<yofel> jpds: university mirror, ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de
<jpds> Ah.
<yofel> EliteHunters: for downloaded .debs you have to either use 'dpkg -i' or gdebi
<jpds> yofel: It's a good idea to report mirror problems in #ubuntu-mirrors.
<EliteHunters> yofel:- then what would be the correct cmd line statement to type?
<yofel> well, it's back up already, so no point
<yofel> EliteHunters: sudo dpkg -i *.deb       where *.deb is your .deb file
<yofel> but at least for the ubuntu installer the package needs a working internet connection to work, not sure what the adobe one does
<EliteHunters> its telling me that the dpkg-i cmd not found
<EliteHunters> the file it there in the dl folder
<EliteHunters> my internet is up and running
<yofel> EliteHunters: 'dpkg -i' note the space in between
<EliteHunters> my konsole cmd line was "sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<yofel> then 'dpkg-i cmd not found' doesn't make sense
<EliteHunters> now it's telling me that the package isn't found
<EliteHunters> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<EliteHunters> dpkg: error processing install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (--install):
<EliteHunters>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<EliteHunters> Errors were encountered while processing:
<EliteHunters>  install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Jordan_U> EliteHunters: Just double click the .deb file.
<penguin42> anyone else still having f-spot problems in Maverick?
<EliteHunters> jordan_U: done
<EliteHunters> the window is up and there's the option to install package
<EliteHunters> the option however isn't working when clicked and double clicked
<EliteHunters> Is there another option?
<EliteHunters> jordan_U: Any other option that I can try?
<Jordan_U> EliteHunters: How big is the flash drive? It might be better in general to just do a standard install.
<EliteHunters> well I'm using a 1GB flash drive and yes I could install it on the system (laptop), but I wanted the option to test drive it like this
<EliteHunters> and plus Jordan_U, soon I'll have to wipe this drive and install Maverick M Alpha 3
<Jordan_U> EliteHunters: I meant that if it were a 3 or 4 GIG flash drive you could do a full normal Ubuntu install to the flash drive itself.
<EliteHunters> true
<EliteHunters> I could've dl the DVD iso
<EliteHunters> perhaps it is still and option
<EliteHunters> I just have to get a larger flash drive
<EliteHunters> shouldn't be much of a problem
<EliteHunters> not at all
<EliteHunters> but nevertheless, I'm still try to troubleshoot the problem at hand with the adobe flash plugin
<EliteHunters> cause firefox dl well using the sudo apt-get
<EliteHunters> and skype I had to use the software management and then sudo apt-get
<EliteHunters> and thoes two worked well
<EliteHunters> it's just this one thus far
<BUGabundo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<EliteHunters> Ohh, even Nmap installed well using the sudo apt-get Jordan_U
<BUGabundo> EliteHunters: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ still there
<EliteHunters> I'll aim for the DVD iso of Maverick M Alpha 3
<BUGabundo> why?
<EliteHunters> just trying to get the one on the flash drive install apps without problems
<EliteHunters> Alpha 2 is working well
<EliteHunters> just some problems with installing adobe plugin
<EliteHunters> the deb package isn't installing
<EliteHunters> not from konsole
<EliteHunters> and not from the package itself
<EliteHunters> So I'm looking for some help with that problem
<EliteHunters> if anyone can help, thanks.
 * Jordan_U can't wait untill compressed btrfs is used on the LiveCD's because then *real* persistance will be possible.
<Jordan_U> But that won't be for a while, if ever.
<Daekdroom> Jordan_U, compressed btrfs on LiveCD? To make them able to ship more in 700MB?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: No, the CD's are already compressed with squashfs (and btrfs compression will likely never be as good as squashfs as that's its sole purpose).
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: The advantage from btrfs is that you would still be able to get a lot of compression (hopefully enough not to be a noticeable regression from squashfs) but you could extend the btrfs filesystem from the CD to another (writeable) device.
<penguin42> oh that would be kind of nice, although that could be done with aufs at the moment?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: Currently with "persistance" when any file is modified the entire file is copied to the casper-rw partition. That's inneficient with large files and small changes, and more importantly the changed / added files are only recognised after the kenel is loaded. So with persistance you can't upgrade the kernel (even though the system will let you install the newer package without complaining)
<Jordan_U> Even more cool is that if you wanted to "install" this modified system you could simply use btrfs tools to migrate the entire filesytem to a hard drive.
<Jordan_U> penguin42: I hope that explains some of why btrfs would be far superior to what we have now with aufs :)
<penguin42> I've heard that story about copying the whole file and I don't quite get it
<penguin42> normally on any upgrade the whole file gets rewritten anyway
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-08
<Machtin> night guys!
<Ian_Corne> hrmf, bootchart doesn't create a /var/log/bootchart dir for me...
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> It's because I'm running an ssd with optimized fstab
<toori> heey
<toori> hii
<Ian_Corne> hello
<dr_willis> Moo!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> silly bootchart thingies
<dr_willis> boot them in the charts!
<jhouse5266534> update-manager is giving me download errors.  Has anyone seen this or better yet, know how to fix it?
<jhouse5266534> example: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.152.9_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<micahg> jhouse5266534: 1:0.152.10 is the latest version, your cache is out of date
<jhouse5266534> michahg, how do I update the cache?
<micahg> jhouse5266534: check for new pacakges?
<micahg> s/new/updates/
<jhouse5266534> micahg, what command should I run?
<micahg> jhouse5266534: just click check in update-manager
<bullgard4_> I just installed the package »ubuntu-desktop«. I obtain "Failed to load session "gnome". Log Out" How can I fix this?
<bullgard4_> After Alt+F2 I run 'sudo apt-get install tilda'. GNOME 3 does quit this command without an excuse. Repeating, the History shows an exclamation mark next to this command. What does that mean?
<wrongturn> anyone have any problems with 11.10? i just now downloading and fixing to try
<bullgard4_> wrongturn: Yes. Me. I just installed the package »ubuntu-desktop«. I obtain "Failed to load session "gnome". Log Out" How can I fix this?
<wrongturn> idk sorry i'm trying this for first time
<wrongturn> your using gnome 3 in this right?
<bullgard4_> Yes sir.
<bullgard4_> I'd like to, that is.
<wrongturn> well im logout and load see what happens lol
<bullgard4_> Oneiric > Ubuntu How can I access the Startup dialog window?
<zniavre> goood afternoon
<zniavre> does dnd to launcher is working right now please ?
<dr_willis> Hmm. Just copied terminator.desktop to my desktop so i have a launcher. it was not made executable.. tried to run it. it ran "Untrusted application launcher'  saying..
<dr_willis> The application launcher "terminator.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe.
<dr_willis>  Since when did the term 'executable' become the same as 'marked as trusted'   :)  Sort of  changing the definitions of terms here isent it?
<dr_willis> shouldent the dialog at least give a user a clue as what to do..    So launching it may be unsafe.. well.. what if i want to launch it anyway.. no info on that in the dialog.
<dr_willis> Done ranting now.. :)
<M0hi> dr_willis: is there any new features to be added to the untrusted application launcher?
<dr_willis> M0hi,  not that ive seen.. then again.. its only feature was basically to nag and annoy people it seemed. :)
<dr_willis> did it have any features besides that?
<M0hi> lol :P
<M0hi> but is used to give a warning though =]
<dr_willis> dont get me on the missleading stuff it does with wine apps....
<dr_willis> I wonder if its differnt in Unity vs gnome-shell also.. using gnomeshell right now.
<dr_willis> I just put that terminator.desktop icon on the desktop as a fallback. :) and noticed it dident get made executable by default and gave that untrusted info.
<M0hi> hmmm
<dr_willis> Its little things like this that can use the polishing that ubuntu really needs to focus on soon.
<M0hi> dr_willis: when we are getting unstable packages from Debian, we will be having some devs of the packages here too? like working both on debian and *buntu?
<M0hi> err too right?*
<dr_willis> M0hi,  ive not really seen any of the developers in here.  not really seen any in #ubuntu either. They may hang in other channels
<M0hi> But if they remain here and see whats going on that package, they can help easily right?
<dr_willis> I imagine they stick to the bug reporting sites and so forth.
<dr_willis> They need to be coding!  :)
<dr_willis> I imagine i dont understand 1/10th the work the developers actually do.
<dr_willis> thats why i hang in here and on #ubuntu helping the beginners and so forth.  just adding help in what ever way i can.
<M0hi> cool :)
 * M0hi also belongs to help and support grouped peeps =]
<M0hi> Have to install alpha 3. Too late :[
<dr_willis> Been helping out on askubuntu.com also.  The site has some neat features and ideas, but lacking in some other ways.
<M0hi> I do love sites who work for the prmotion of Ubuntu and not the people who has the main aim of earning money by posting some ads of proprietary OS
<bullgard4_> I installed Oneiric and the package »ubuntu-desktop«. I obtain "Failed to load session "gnome". Log Out" How can I fix this? Is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750430 applicable to Oneiric?
<M0hi> GNOME rollbacks are same in case you tried upgrading the version to 3.0.1. #5 might help I think
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  there was a bug about it. but it got fixed for me a day or so ago.
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  you have done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' recently?
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  in my case it was because my 3d drivers were not working properly.
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: I did 'sudo apt-get update'and  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' this morning.
<dr_willis> whats your video chipset?
<bullgard4_> M0hi: Please tell me what a "GNOME rollback" is.
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: Intel GM965
<dr_willis> You could try starting gnomeshell by hand and see what error messages happen bullgard4. you are not using nvidia. so you cant be having the same issue i was having.
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: How to start GNOME shell by hand?
<M0hi> bullgard4_: do the step #5 in the link you mentioned. That will help I believe. Sorry for the late response
<dr_willis> i think its gnome-shell --replace
<dr_willis> or make a custom .xinitrc and stop gdm, and use 'startx' and look for error messges
<bullgard4_> M0hi: I followed the suggestions of #5. The error message remains the same.
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: Now it works! Thank you! --  I had to install a missing package.
<bullgard4_> I just installed GNOME 3 and am running it for the first time ever. How can I install the tilda program and run it?
<dr_willis> use the pacakge manager . and install it... then run it.. :)
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: Is "the package manager" Synaptic? How can I invoke Synaptic in GNOME 3?
<bullgard4_> [solved]
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  let me say this in the nicest way.. .. its sort of scary you are using the Alpha 3 release and dont know the  basics of  the ubuntu package manager system or command line...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> package manager = any of the tools to the apt system you like. :)
<dr_willis> synaptic is not installed by default I belive any more. but its what i install and use most of the time..
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: No. You misunderstood. I did not know how to access them. The layout is different in GNOME 3.
<dr_willis> A+  You gain Ubuntu Skill Points today!
<dr_willis> alt-f2 is still there. :)  but thats old-skool
<dr_willis> first thing i did was drag a terminal icon to the side panel in GNomeshell
<dr_willis> I did see some indicator-applets that added a classic gnome menu to Unity in 11.04 - i imagine it may work in 11.10 also. that  would be handy...
<dr_willis> be nice in gnome shell if i could just hover over a window after moving to the top left,  then back to the window.. so i dont need to click.. :)
<dr_willis> but thats lazy i guess.. but hay.. i dident need to click to get to the   layout of all the windows. :)
<dr_willis> I do seem to perfer gomeshell to unity.. it just makes more sence to me..
<yofel> does someone have an idea why apt takes so long to read the package lists in oneiric? It seems to have to regenerate the package cache on everything it does here. So a simple apt-cache policy bash takes several seconds
<ior3k> $ time apt-cache policy bash
<ior3k> ...
<ior3k> 1.025 secs
<yofel> real    0m3.436s
<yofel> I do have quite a few sources enabled, but on the same apt setup the command takes "real    0m0.051s" in natty
<yofel> so oneiric takes about 67x as much time as natty
<bullgard4_> In Lucid GNOME 2 I could click System > Administration > Keyboard > Keyboard Preferences > Layouts. What is the equivalent in GNOME 3?
<zniavre> ior3k,  what this commandline is suposed to demonstrate please ?
<coz_> bullgard4,  isnt it under system settings  ,, upper right  of the screen?
<ior3k> zniavre: time is used to calculate the time it takes for a command to run
<zniavre> it can be considered as a test performance for computer ?
<zniavre> (sorry for my bad english)
<ior3k> zniavre: well, it's a pretty crude way to do it, but I guess it can be used for that, yeah
<zniavre> ok thank you  verry interresting
<ior3k> my pleasure
<zniavre> btw > i can't drag and drop icons from dash to launcher that is known  ?
<bullgard4_> coz_: I found it there. --  Thank you for your help.
<coz_> bullgard4,  cool
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> mvo: do you know if apt uses compressed indexes again in oneiric or if I need to look for a different cause of apt-cache's slowness?
<mvo> yofel: maybe that enabling of multiarch for amd64? that doubles the amount of packages it look at by default
<yofel> mvo: that would mean a factor 2 slowdown, 'apt-cache policy bash' has a factor ~67 slowdown here from natty to oneiric (using time ... as measurement)
<mvo> hm, that does not sound right, what is the test case you use?
<mvo> oh, nevermind
<mvo> yofel: what timming data d you see? what does time apt-cache policy bash -o Debug::pkgcachegen=true
<mvo>  how?
<yofel> mvo: with debug: natty "real    0m0.202s" and says "pkgcache.bin is valid - no need to build anything"
<yofel> on oneiric I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/661143/
<mvo> yofel: ok, there we go, thanks! so it appears to be a bug in the code that checks for sources.list vs cache freshness
<yofel> I'll try to remove the files and let apt-get re-create them, but with the wifi here at desktop summit this will take a while...
<mvo> yofel: I can reproduce it here on one machine, I have a look now, I suspect its something silly
<yofel> thanks! :)
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] How can I change the format displayed for date&time in the upper middle of the screen from "Mon 16:07" to "Mon Aug 8, 16:07"? -- System Settings > Date and Time does not seem to allow such an adjustment.
<mvo> yofel: and so it is, a < where a > needs to be, I commit a fix, thanks for letting me know about it
<coz_> bullgard4,  not sure  maybe gnome-tweak-tool ?
<coz_> dconf-editor?
<coz_> i will have to reinstall gnome3  to test
<coz_> bullgard4,  did you try clicking the clock for settings?
<bullgard4_> coz_: Right-clicking on the clock applet opens a window. This includes a button »Date and Time Settings«.Clicking on it will open a window »Date and Time«. This does not let me adjust the display format of date&time.
<coz_> bullgard4,   ok   I am going by last month's memory of gnome3,,, sorry
<escott> bullgard4_, if this is gnome3 install gnome-tweak-tool gives you a couple more options
<coz_> bullgard4,   try  gnome-tweak-tool... or maybe dconf-editor,, not sure about the latter one on gnome3 thought
<coz_> though
<dr_willis> My clock says 'Mon Aug 8, 10:35'
<dr_willis> Must have been a gnome-tweak-tool setting  i used
<bullgard4_> coz_, escott Tweak Tool > Shell > Show date in clock did the trick. --  Thank you.
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: Thank you.
<dr_willis> one of the few features of that tool that work :)
<dr_willis> but its a work in progress...
<jbicha> dr_willis: what part of gnome-tweak-tool doesn't work?
<dr_willis> 'Shell extensions" is totally blank here. and i did install some by hand.
<dsathe> dr_willis: you have not installed necessay depnds
<dsathe> gnome-shell exts common
<dr_willis> and the package name is what exactly? i couldent find it the other day when i was looking
<dsathe> needed for other hand made one to run too
<dsathe> one sec
<dr_willis> Windows->current Theme ->   dosent seem to change here either..
<dsathe> gnome-shell-extensions-common
<dsathe> i recomend adding ricotz ppa for the shell
<dsathe> :)
<dr_willis> ill look again. but it wasent there/installable the other day.
<dr_willis> I dident really feel like risking using a PPA on  an Aplha :)
<dsathe> yeah my bad
<dsathe> its from ricotz ppa
<dsathe> its as stable as the rest of oneric :P
<dr_willis> Hmm I adjusted the fonts size. and now xchat is all messing up
<dsathe> dr_willis:
<dsathe> use dconf -editor
<dr_willis>  apt-cache search gnome-shell
<dr_willis> gnome-shell - graphical shell for the GNOME desktop
<dr_willis> libmutter0 - window manager library from the Mutter window manager
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> so it seems its not in the repos yet.
<dsathe> nope
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] Are there things like "workspaces"? How can I move  the Synaptic window to workspace 2?
<dr_willis> just drag it over to the left side...
<dr_willis> mouse to upper left... click on synaptic.. drag it to right side.
<dr_willis> it auto adds new workspaces as needed
<dr_willis> i wonder if theres some 'gnome-shell' in use  videos on Youtube..
<jbicha> that's not a bug in gnome-tweak-tool, it's because gnome-shell-extensions hasn't made it into the Debian/Ubuntu repositories
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=627515
<ubottu> Debian bug 627515 in wnpp "RFP: gnome-shell-extensions -- Extensions to extend" [Wishlist,Open]
<escott> is synaptic completely messed up for others. the quick search no longer returns results
<dr_willis> escott,  i had a similer bug a few weeks back in 11.04 ... not seen it in 11.10 yet.
<jbicha> one of the Debian GNOME maintainers really doesn't like that if an extension is installed, it is activated for everyone on the computer
<mvo> escott: do you still have apt-xapian-index installed? does it help if you run "sudo update-apt-xapian-index" ?
<dr_willis> escott,  it seems to be working here.
<escott> its driving me nuts. what package should i remove to remove the unity session
<dr_willis> escott,  what are you going to use instead?
<escott> mvo, yes the apt-xapian-index is installed
<escott> dr_willis, gnome-shell. i'd be happy with switching the default to gnome-shell on the gdm screen, but it keeps going back to unity
<dr_willis> escott,  odd.. its staying at gnome-shell here.. perhaps your .dmrc somehow got owned by root instead f the user
<dr_willis> .dmrc file -> [Desktop]
<dr_willis> Session=gnome-shell
<dr_willis> gdm? You mean Lightdm? or are you actually using gdm?
<escott> dr_willis, Session is gnome in dmrc. ill change it to gnome-shell and see if that makes it work. i am using gdm, i don't get the point of lightdm
<escott> dr_willis, stuff like unity/lightdm is making me strongly consider fedora
<BluesKaj> escott, that won't get you anywhwere gnome is gnome no matter which distro
<dr_willis> dont see how the DM matters much...
<dr_willis> fedora gnomeshell looked itendical to  whats on 11.10 when i tested the fedora live cd the other day. :)
<escott> dr_willis, by why? what was wrong with gdm that we so desperately needed lightdm? i haven't seen a convincing case for that. there seems to be a big not-invented-here attitude. anyways i'm getting !ot
<bjsnider> what they'd said was gdm contained a lot of extra complexity that was unneeded
<bjsnider> did canonical invent lightdm?
<dr_willis> with that logic why change from  anything to anything else. :)
<dr_willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<dr_willis> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 70 kB, installed size 320 kB
<dr_willis> Golly. that is a big diff. :)
<dr_willis> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.10-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 150 kB, installed size 880 kB
<bjsnider> canonical was encouraging gnome to also switch to lightdm although i don't know what gnome's response to that is
<tensorpudding> lightdm is a freedesktop.org thing iirc
<bjsnider> gnome has at least as much of an "it-wasn't-invented-here" culture as canonical
<dr_willis> if not more so.. :)
<dr_willis> I still rember the big gnome and ximian gnome  fun time ages ago...
<dr_willis> I do recall that GDM2 also trimming out features that were in GDM.. so its a trend.
<jbicha> gnome definitely won't switch to lightdm, it would be a regression from their design perspective and it's not been tested yet
<BluesKaj> KDE here ,  the igital clock shows 12 hr time AMPM on the KDE Control Module , but shows 24 hr time format in the panel ...any method to fix this ?
<BluesKaj> digital
<Pici> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure that you can change the widget's preferences and set whatever format you want in there.
<escott> BluesKaj, gnome and kde use different settings systems. you need to go into the settings system for the other desktop environment and change it there
<BluesKaj> Pici, I did that , but the plasma/panel clock doesn't change , and escott I already set it up in system settings , no change in the panel after that setting either
<BluesKaj> the panel options dialog aka the kde control panel shows the correct format , but it just doesn't display it
<dr_willis> I recall once that some apps had to be restarted after you changed the system time/format..
<dr_willis> which ment you had to log out/back in basically
<dr_willis> never have understood why they couldent just put a checkbox in the clock menus to do 12/24....
<dr_willis> Then again i never could understand why a disrto that targets beginners and 'common people'  would not be defaulting to the 12/am/pm format anyway. :)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, well, at least in the Noth American time zones
<dr_willis> So people in  China use 24hr clocks normally?
<BluesKaj> yes and europe
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed it...
<dr_willis> but then again.. i dont travel there. :)
<dr_willis> 24hr clocks and the metric system! no wonder its all chaotic over there. :)
<BluesKaj> excpt for uk , I think ..but I can stand corrected on the IK time
<BluesKaj> UK
<dr_willis> I suppose next they will want a standard currancy :)
<BluesKaj> metric hasn't got anything to do with that dr_willis ...we use the metric system here in Canada , but we still prefer AMPM
<patdk-wk> yen?
<dr_willis> We need a metric clock. :) 100 sec per min.. 100 min per hr...
<dr_willis> actually i think there is such a thing.  :)
<Ian_Corne> i'd love that dr_willis
<genii-around> My principal once played an April Fools joke like that, on announcements told the teachers to come collect their new metric clock from the office. Surprising how many showed up.
<Ian_Corne> and it would be hectoseconds instead of minutes
<Ian_Corne> :D
<dr_willis> Then.. the Metric Alphabet!
<dr_willis> http://snltranscripts.jt.org/75/75rdecabet.phtml          Metric Alphabet :)
 * dr_willis goes back to sleep now.
<bullgard4_> cul!
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] Where is the Shut Down (software) button to be found?
<escott> bullgard4_, logout and then shutdown from the display manager
<escott> bullgard4_, there is an extension but 11.10 doesn't have the extensions packaged yet
<bullgard4_> escott: Hm. Why so complicated?
<escott> bullgard4_, they "want" you to suspend and not shutdown. its supposed to be less confusing or something. silly considering most peoples suspend functionality is broken
<urlin2u> I noticed the no shutdown when I installed yesterday, oh and no gnome3
<bullgard4_> escott: Ah! Understood. --  Thank you for explaining.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: just hold down the alt key while the usermenu is open and the suspend key magically transforms!
<urlin2u> jbicha, ah like fedora
<Ian_Corne> wth :p
<urlin2u> it is a gnonm3 thang
<dr_willis> but is suspend... a suspend to disk.. or to ram....
<bullgard4_> jbicha: That reminds me somewhat to WindowsXP. --  I'll test that later.
<escott> dr_willis, ram
<escott> hibernate would be to disk
<dr_willis> still wondering where that got defined at.. :)   i recall it used to be 'suspend to ram' and 'suspend to disk'  but then.. whats sleep .. :) to ram i guess...
<dr_willis> its soo confuseing... Ill just unplug it from the wall!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> sleep -> hibernate -> fossalize...
<escott> dr_willis, there are actually other power states between on and sleep, that are seldom used (but probably will be used more in the future)
<dr_willis> seen asked befor.. 'can i access my windows shares while my pc is sleeping.....'    :)
<dr_willis> guess theres a 'napping' mode...
<dr_willis> I rarely have the sleep/suspend stuff work right in windows.. theres always some game/service/icon/tool/somthing that gets confused.
 * BluesKaj searches for kermodule name for BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<BluesKaj> kernel module name
<wrongturn> I guess everyone is really happy with 10.10
<BluesKaj> you mean 11.10 of course ;0
<wrongturn> oh yeah right
<rww> or everyone's 11.10 is broken so they can't IRC
<wrongturn> im using it but had some download problems with softeware center for xchat
<BluesKaj> !quassel
<wrongturn> definitely a new look for the OS
<BluesKaj> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 878 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<wrongturn> oh
<wrongturn> software center closed unexpectedly
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wrongturn> is anyone else expericing (spelling?) having problems downloading in the software center
<wrongturn> i mean problems downloading?
<wrongturn> i did a clean install
<wrongturn> first install though took like 1 1/2 hours to install and had to reinstall because it wouldn't accept my root password :(
<wrongturn> second install got it though :)
<wrongturn> i was thinking that during first install i used the encryption to protect root so this time i skipped that
<escott> !root | wrongturn
<ubottu> wrongturn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr_willis> been using apt-get to install stuff today fine wrongturn
<dr_willis> havent heard of any other people mentionj issues today
<wrongturn> hmmm maybe my connection also set up new router seems slow
<wrongturn> obselete packages on a full fresh install
<wrongturn> well apt-get works
<wrongturn> bummer what's name of all the packages again lol
<wrongturn> ok trying synaptic see if that's ok
<wrongturn> ok synaptic works
<BluesKaj> was about to upgrade after an update , The following packages have been kept back:apt apt-transport-https apt-utils libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers libept1 libgl1-mesa-glx linux-image-generic qapt-deb-installer, I obviously aborted the upgrade ...looks dangerous to me !
<dr_willis> You are running an Alpha.. :) what do you expect...
<dr_willis> lets see what mine says
<BluesKaj> alpha?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu+1... the testing release....
<dr_willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> currently in Alpha3 state i think.
<BluesKaj> I thought it was beta ...oops :)
<dr_willis> Plus it said those were held back.. so not upgraded.. :)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to make it upgrade them as well.
<dr_willis> The following packages have been kept back:
<dr_willis>   apt apt-transport-https apt-utils libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers libept1 libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libqapt-runtime libqapt1
<dr_willis>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic python-apt qapt-deb-installer transmission-common transmission-gtk
<dr_willis> getting similer messageit seems
<BluesKaj> not running dist-upgrade ... that's what broke my setup the last try
<Pici> Don't go through with it until you're okay with what its going to remove.
<dr_willis> i always do dist-upgrade.. otherwise you dont get all the updates.. :)
<Pici> BluesKaj: You'll need to run a dist-upgrade if you plan on being at all updated while using an alpha.
<dr_willis> I tend to do a update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade just so i can see whats getting updated at each state easier..
<BluesKaj> yeah, I do the same , but I'm leery
<Pici> I do a dist-upgrade every time, but I read the changelogs and what is being removed before I tell it to go.
 * dr_willis dives in like a Manly man! and dist-upgrades....
<magn3ts> Whats the deal with "_Install" and the weird mouse cursors in the latest alpha?
<magn3ts> snapshot!
<dr_willis> I dident notife anything getting removed..  but i may of overlooked it.. :)
<dr_willis> lettitng it run.. bbl
<BluesKaj> heh, this dist-upgrade is gonna remove the whole kubuntudesktop and whole lot of other kde stuff and only upgrade a few libs ...some dist-upgrade that is
 * BluesKaj aborts dist-upgrade
<jbicha> magn3ts: bug 811642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811642 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""_Install Now" text shown" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811642
<magn3ts> Oooh.
<magn3ts> I see.
<dr_willis> Hmm. I got kubuntu-desktop here.. and did not see it remove  any kde stuff at all.
<dr_willis> well time to reboots and see if it uses the new kernel
<dr_willis> Hmm... Theres a 'gnome classic' entry now in the Login Screen...
<BluesKaj> that's the first dist-upgrade this setup has survived in 3 tries ... things are looking up :)
<dr_willis> heh - i seem to have a gnome-classic-shell  going on.
<dr_willis> i dist-upgrade every day... never had an issue.
<BluesKaj> I did , mostly with nvidia graphics
<dr_willis> nvidia issues went away now that im using nomodeset as a default option...
<BluesKaj> ok,bbl...postbox check
<BluesKaj> even nomodeset  didn't work previous to nvidia  280.13 driver
<BluesKaj> nomodeset option works now tho , otherwise I'd still be on irssi :)
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> how does one get dual monitor to work with nouveau?
<BUGabundo> with diff screens?
<BUGabundo> clone works... kinda
<escott> BUGabundo, xrandr should work with nouveau
<BUGabundo> one screen is chopped at 1024 while the other goes up to 1280
<escott> BUGabundo, it should be adjustable with the gnome-display-properties tool (the monitors tool)
<BUGabundo> gnome-display-properties: command not found
<BUGabundo> escott: any advice?
<BUGabundo> or at least what xrandr commands to pass
<escott> BUGabundo, not sure exactly what the binary is, just go to the normal application search and type in "monitor" and go to monitor settings
<BUGabundo> FYI
<BUGabundo> $ synaptic
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> close(7)                                = 0
<BUGabundo> stat("/etc/apt/apt.conf", 0x7fff65741b00) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BUGabundo> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<BUGabundo> +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
 * BUGabundo files
<jpds> Nice.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/822876
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822876 in apt (Ubuntu) "synaptic seg fault" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> if anyone can reproduce this
<BUGabundo> It would be a good idea letting ppl to halt their upgrades
<BUGabundo> so, who wants to be a test subject?
<dr_willis> $ synaptic
<dr_willis> The program 'synaptic' is currently not installed.  Y
<dr_willis> BUGabundo,  it gets even more interesting ...
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dr_willis> synaptic : Depends: libapt-inst1.2 but it is not installable
<dr_willis>             Depends: libapt-pkg4.10 but it is not installable
<BUGabundo> ah
<trism> it may have to do with: http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/new-apt-hits-oneiric/ , might want to hold off on the upgrades for a bit
<BUGabundo> miss depends
<BUGabundo> trism: to late for me
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install aptitude
<dr_willis>  aptitude : Depends: libapt-pkg4.10 but it is not installable
<dr_willis>             Recommends: libparse-debianchangelog-perl but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo> libapt-inst1.3:  Installed: 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> libapt-pkg4.11:  Installed: 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: you are kinda outdated :s
<dr_willis> I just update/upgrade/dist-upgraded like 10 min ago.
<BUGabundo> !info  libapt-pkg4.11
<ubottu> Package libapt-pkg4.11 does not exist in oneiric
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: humm maybe your mirror is old ?
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dr_willis> us ubuntu.com mirrors...
<charlie-tca> dr_willis: did synaptic remove during your upgrades?
<charlie-tca> It is being removed by current updating
<dr_willis> I dident see where it said it was removeing anything..
<dr_willis> but it must have.
<BUGabundo> not here
<bullgard4_> GNOME 3 keeps me annoying: "Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'foo' for hours. GNOME 2 did stop bothering me in that way after a while. How can I program GNOME 3 to do likewise?
<dr_willis> you are connecting to foo? or is that some other network?
<zzzz_zzzz> hello everyone
<dsathe> use as root
<dsathe> :D
<zzzz_zzzz> i have a problem with gdm(?). it does not start any session after i enter credentials for account. Any thoughts where i can get more info on what is going on ?
<dr_willis> zzzz_zzzz,  well lightdm is the default dm now. are you sure you are using GDM?
<zzzz_zzzz> sudo stop dgm ends x session for me
<zzzz_zzzz> *gdm
<zzzz_zzzz> so should i try to install it manually ?
<dr_willis> you could try a simple 'startx' after stoping gdm and see if you get to the desktop
<dr_willis> zzzz_zzzz,  i wouldent suggest installing anything right now..  theres some big changes hitting the package listings it seems. :)
<escott> lovely this partial upgrade just sucked in the kdecore thats just terrific
<zzzz_zzzz> startx starts desktop with nautilus in global menu, no indicators, no unity panel :/
<BUGabundo> anyone that has a apt search still working
<BUGabundo> can you find me any tool to try getting my screens side to side?
<BUGabundo> thanks
<dr_willis> zzzz_zzzz,  make a .xinitrc that starts up a terminal.   then try starting  untity from the terminal perhaps?
<zzzz_zzzz> will try, ty
<dr_willis> screens side by side?
<dr_willis> BUGabundo,  theres some big changes happening in the apt/synaptic/area right not it seems.. :) search not working will be a trivial thing.. heh.
<dr_willis> right now..
<dr_willis> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/new-apt-hits-oneiric/
<BUGabundo> funny
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: dual monitor. right now they are in clone
<BUGabundo> I want VGA to the left, and DVI right
<dr_willis> BUGabundo,  whats your video chipset?
<BUGabundo> nvidia
<BUGabundo> with nouveay
<dr_willis> No idea with nouvea if it can do it or not.. try the monitors setting tool.
<dr_willis> I use twinview/nvidia driver.
<BUGabundo> -.-
<dr_willis> nouveau does not work very well for me
<BUGabundo> the current monitor tool I've found in gnome-do
<BUGabundo> only allows to enable and set resolution
<BUGabundo> I could try nvidia blob
<escott> BUGabundo, when you go to the application search and type in monitor don't you have a display settings tool
<BUGabundo> BUT with apt unstable, I rather not
<dr_willis>  gnome-control-center   ---> displays
<escott> BUGabundo, otherwise try xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of DVI0 or whatever the variant would be
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Ian_Corne> apt unstable?
<Ian_Corne> haven't noticed..
<dr_willis> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/new-apt-hits-oneiric/
<dr_willis> apt seems to be working.. synaptic.. no.. aptitude.. no..
<BUGabundo> YAY
<dr_willis> lets try the software center.. :)
<BUGabundo> grandr Works
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> well, its totally broken
<BUGabundo> but still manages to let me drag the VGA to the right
<BUGabundo> *left
<histo> ?
<dr_willis> ubuntu softwre center seems busted also right now for me
<Ian_Corne> where's my restart button? :o
<dr_willis> under the couch?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: long press power
<Ian_Corne> ah :p
<Ian_Corne> still can't believe how ugly the chat interface of empathy is compared to 11.04...
<Ian_Corne> and then it magically turned back to normal when i accessed the preferences..
<Ian_Corne> all's well ends well
<Ian_Corne> om26er: should I mark it invalid or fix released?
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/822333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822333 in unity (Ubuntu) "Whenever an appication is closed, 100% cpu is used and process is still running" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<om26er> Ian_Corne, invalid
<Ian_Corne> ok
<bullgard4_> GNOME 3 keeps me annoying: "Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'foo' for hours. GNOME 2 did stop bothering me in that way after a while. How can I program GNOME 3 to do likewise?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, anybody knows why gs looks like this: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=aa4ffd-1312832926.jpg
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: that would be a GTK bug
<Ian_Corne> what would be?
<bullgard4_> KNUBBIG_: You better emphasize verbally what you are interested in particular.
<Ian_Corne> the bug I showed?
<BUGabundo> (08/08/2011 09:04:26 PM) Ian_Corne: and then it magically turned back to normal when i accessed the preferences..
<Ian_Corne> aah
<Ian_Corne> well it's fixed for now
<Ian_Corne> maybe some old cfg files needed to be updated
<Ian_Corne> If i run into it again, i'll file
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how to create a swap file with more then 2GBs?
<dr_willis> you could make 2 swap files of 1gb each.. if you wanted to.. or a dozen of them....
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> not sure theres a 2gb limit to swap file size really.
<Ian_Corne> there is not
<Ian_Corne> I've got 10GB swap on my desktop
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: I already have 2 of 2GBs
<Ian_Corne> oh file
<BUGabundo> but I want to make a 10GBs on my NAS over giganet
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: seems to be hardcoded to the kernel parameters
<dr_willis> a swap file over the network? that seems... weird.. :)
<dr_willis> cant say ive used a swap file in .. years...
<dr_willis> back when 2gb of swap would be HUGE
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: its enough time for me to kill what ever is mem leaking
<BUGabundo> without causing local disk IO
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: 4GBs of RAM isn't enough to run 11.10 and two browsers
<dr_willis> http://www.xenotime.net/linux/doc/swap-mini-howto.txt
<BUGabundo> I got *regular* OOM
<dr_willis> seems to mention a bug in mkswp  but thats an OLD doc...
<BUGabundo> I had to add two 2GBs swap files (on SSD)
<yofel_> I did manage to create a 6GB swap file yesterday, on a regular HDD that is, copied it over to my SSD after that
<BUGabundo> yofel: you did?
<BUGabundo> and it swap on fine ?
<yofel> works fine so far
<yofel> I'm using it with uswsusp
<BUGabundo> crazy guy
<yofel> well, some idiot designed the sandforce chip in my SSD in a way that it likes to not wake up after suspend. So I'm left with shutdown and hibernate
<BUGabundo>  3218      20365          0      58639K       2.3G        1.4G      4116K       6812K     bugabund      bugabund      37%     chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> I need MORE ram
<dr_willis> googling now a bout swap files.. finding some neat articals on swappiong.. :) like setting up a swap 'raid' with several files...
<dr_willis> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/articles/maximum-swappage.xml
<BUGabundo> NAS> dd bs=11000 count=1M if=/dev/zero of=swapfile4
<BUGabundo> $ cat /proc/swaps
<BUGabundo> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<BUGabundo> /var/local/swapfile2                    file		2097140	11640	-1
<BUGabundo> /var/local/swapfile3                    file		2097140	0	-2
<dr_willis> im finding a lot of mentions of swap limits of 2gb max....
<dr_willis> but its in a ot of old old docs
<dr_willis> Until Red Hat Enterprise Linux 2.1 there was a limitation on the partition size of 2GB for each swap space. This was due to the mkswap command not supporting creation of a swap partition larger than 2GB.
<dr_willis> Seems it may be a mkswap bug.....
<dr_willis> more then it is a kernel limit.
<BUGabundo> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 11534331904 bytes
<BUGabundo> lets see if I can swapon over ether :D
<yofel> well, there is a check in mkswap for the PAGE size, but then I don't get why it worked for me when it didn't before
<BUGabundo> $ sudo swapon /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/swapfile4
<BUGabundo> swapon: /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/swapfile4: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<dr_willis> Oh.. somthing nifty.. archlinux wiki mentions how you CAN resume from a swap file. and not a partition.. i did not even think that was possible... :)
<dr_willis> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap
<dr_willis> how is that NAS shareing that file?
<BUGabundo> cifs
<dr_willis> it might be a cifs limit.. I cant recall ever hearing of someone having a swap file on a share like that..
<dr_willis> NFS perhaps...
 * dr_willis googles for CIFS swap file
<BUGabundo> I had lots of problems trying to get NFS working with 11.10
<BUGabundo> ended up moving every machine to CIFS
<dr_willis> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=6514
<BUGabundo> only to find out that 11.04 hangs on shutdown
<dr_willis> In order to swap to a cifs share, you need to mount it and then use the loopback module to create the swapfile.
<yofel> dr_willis: you can resume from a file, with uswsusp. You just need to tell it the offset from the partition beginning so it knows where to read/write to. There's a tool to find that out
<BUGabundo> and its not fixed yet, not the workaround works if you have more then one mount point :(
<yofel> just that uswsusp is broken in oneiric and doesn't install the update-initramfs stuff. You'll find solution on the debian BTS
<dr_willis> I just never shutdown . :)
<yofel> *find a
<dr_willis> BUGabundo,  well that url i just pasted has a potential work around.. but it is a bit old.. and for  a totally different disrto. :)
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: ill try it
<BUGabundo> I swapoff one of my files and was almost at OOM
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> [ 2766.452226] chromium-browse[19489]: segfault at 40 ip 00007ff95f361e09 sp 00007fff0c9edff0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7ff95f322000+134000]
<dr_willis> Put the swap file on your UbuntuOne account. :)
<BUGabundo> what the.....
<BUGabundo> [  545.323741] exe (3274): /proc/3274/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/3274/oom_score_adj instead.
<BUGabundo> [ 1116.630373] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled
<BUGabundo> [ 1116.632418] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem
<BUGabundo> [ 1116.644036] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536
<BUGabundo> [ 1116.681329] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
<BUGabundo> [ 1116.697993] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.
<BUGabundo> dr_willis: LOOOOOL
<rww> lolwat QNX4
<dr_willis> I rember QNX...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I just cant find a lot on putting a swap on a network share.
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude install  kmod-loop  losetup
<BUGabundo> I forgot.... I don't have APT anymore
<dr_willis> !info dwww
<ubottu> dwww (source: dwww): Read all on-line documentation with a WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.6 (oneiric), package size 104 kB, installed size 644 kB
<dr_willis> that was a 'reccomends' for synaptic i just now reinstalled....   never heard of that one befor
<BUGabundo> eheh
<yofel> it essentially lets you view manpages and other docs in a browser
<yofel> I *think* that runs on some debian.org server too, can't remember the URL
<dr_willis> its pulling in apache it seems. :)
<rww> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ exists too :)
<dr_willis> theres often all theese docs.. all hidden away... :)
<dr_willis> dwww is interesting at least...
<dr_willis> gave me a -->  http://cowbuntu/cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/doc/xterm/xterm.faq.html?type=html
<BUGabundo> $ sudo mount -o loop /dev/loop0 /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/swapfile4
<BUGabundo> cpu lock!!! OMG
<BUGabundo>      1         3.01s         0.45s       23628K         620K           0K           0K          ?          ?        69%       mount
<dr_willis> gee  even with dwww - the info pages look... terriable.. :)
 * dr_willis throws water on BUGabundo 's cpu.
<BUGabundo>  sudo  losetup /dev/loop0 /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/swapfile4
<BUGabundo> does nothing
<BUGabundo> $ cat /proc/swaps
<BUGabundo> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<BUGabundo> /var/local/swapfile2                    file		2097140	26620	-1
<BUGabundo> /dev/loop0                              partition	11263996	0	-2
<BUGabundo> thank you dr_willis
<BUGabundo> now I need to translate this to ftab
<BUGabundo> funny thing is, I don't see  the loop mount on mtab
<dr_willis> old skool docs helped eh...
<dr_willis> I dont knwo a lot.. but i know how to googles the nets!
<BUGabundo> :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-09
<lcb> hi. unetbootin asking for root password is only in my installation or is a known issue?
<Noz3001> lcb, it has always asked me for root password
<urlin2u> unetbootin always asks for pasword to run
<lcb> urlin2u: root pwd...
<urlin2u> your password
<urlin2u> there is no root password
<lcb> nope, tjis one is asking for root password
<rww> gksudo unetbootin
<Noz3001> password for "root privileges"
<lcb> root password. indeed it says that but the triuth is i needed to assign a pass to root
<lcb> sudo passwd root
<lcb> truth...
<lcb> none of sudo worked, btw
<lcb> or even sudo -i and $ unetbootin
<urlin2u> lcb, can you open unetbootin from menu and use our password
<urlin2u> your
<lcb> urlin2u: i did it. as i said, didn't accept unless you assign the root pass
<escott> lcb, assigning a root password is something that you should really only do if you know how to do it
<urlin2u> lcb, something is broken you would never set a root password yours is the one that works. can you run updates in the terminal with your password?
<Noz3001> lcb, what about with: $ unetbootin rootcheck="no"
<lcb> escott: that's why i decided to tell the issue here...
<rww> what about with gksudo unetbootin, like I already said
<lcb> urlin2u: all ways of running from terminal didn't work
<lcb> rww: i put it initially in the menu and didn't work
<urlin2u> lcb, I mean a straight sudo apt-get update  will it run with your password.
<lcb> urlin2u: yes. it runs. however unetbootin didn't accept any sudo
<urlin2u> lcb, hw did you install unetbootin?
<lcb> urlin2u: the software center, apt-get install and synaptic
<urlin2u> lcb, 3 installs?
<lcb> something is broken, probably
<lcb> urlin2u: no, 3 ways of trying to solve the issue
<urlin2u> lcb, in the terminal sudo apt-get purge unetbootin && sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<lcb> i'll remove the root pass after using it anyway
<lcb> urlin2u: i purged it before. look, i decided to tell here what happened not because i don't know how to use the app but because i think there is an issue with it!
<urlin2u> lcb, cool. ;)
<MichaelDeaton> Hello! I was asking for support with 11.10 in #ubuntu and they told me to come here. So I wanted to ask, is it worth updating to now? Or wait until it's no longer beta?
<rww> 1) it's alpha, 2) it'll probably break your Ubuntu installation
<MichaelDeaton> I though it was Alpha 3 today?
<rww> yes, it's alpha 3. not beta.
<MichaelDeaton> Ohh.. why do you think it'll break my installation?
<MichaelDeaton> =/
<Noz3001> MichaelDeaton, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Noz3001> not long left!
<rww> because Ubuntu development releases are horrendously unstable because developers are fine with pushing out crack builds to it because that's the point?
<MichaelDeaton> Ohhh. I see now. My bad I was just wondering. =/ I thought it was working fine. I'll stick to 11.04 for now until October 13th I guess. :)) Not that long of a wait.
<sagaci> my ctrl tab is working like alt tab
<repete> mvo, ping
<repete> mvo, why would the kernel be reported by software center as "Other" under "Installed software"? - http://ubuntuone.com/p/19GM
<repete> mvo, bug?
<mvo> repete: yes and no, so there is a new linux-headers-3.0.0-8 and the old linux-headers-3.0.0-7 is no longer in the archive so s-c does not know that its frm ubuntu actually
<repete> mvo, huh... to me that seems odd - and to others that may be scary
<repete> (that is if they know what the kernel is...)
<mvo> right, I agree that it simply should not be displayed there
<Ian_Corne> I've wondered, why aren't 2 versions of the kernel kept? the newest one and the 1 but newest one
<Ian_Corne> that wya you can easely downgrade should something go wrong
<mvo> Ian_Corne: there is no reason not to do that, so far update-manager will never remove anything (by policy), but we could add a exception for the kernel case
<mvo> originally computer-janior was designed for this, but its not really popular
<Ian_Corne> yeah computer-janitor just breaks your system...
<diverse_izzue> is everyone's oneiric booting? mine isn't...
<M0hi> diverse_izzue: could you please explain the issue?
<diverse_izzue> M0hi, it starts booting fine, but i get dumped in a black screen before lightDM appears
<Stanley00> Does anyone here try install oneiric from alternate cd? I need some helps on building my system. I had installed a command-line system via alternate cd, added unity ppa, installed unity, but unity seems not working. I have no unity pannel at all.
<dr-willis> unity ppa?
<dr-willis> thats in the default repos
<Stanley00> dr-willis: I want to install unity 3d, but in cd only have unity 2d
<dr-willis> the cd has 3d by default. i think
<M0hi> diverse_izzue: This was an issue already reported. Check whether yours is similar to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770359&page=3
<Stanley00> In live cd is unity 3d, but in alternate cd it says unity 2d?
<dr-willis> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 4.6.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 604 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<dr-willis> alt cd installs same desktop as tge desktop cd. as far as i know
<dr-willis> there was no need for a ppa to be added.
<Stanley00> dr-willis: hmm... thank you. I will try remove ppa, and reinstall. hope it'll help.
<dr-willis> you must have the 3d drivers working for unitt3d to work
<Ian_Corne> diverse_izzue: apt-get install nvidia-current --reinstall
<Ian_Corne> from console
<diverse_izzue> Ian_Corne, i'm on an intel system
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> weird :)
<Ian_Corne> then I've not seen it happen, sorry
<lcb> anyone able to install vmware workstation on linux 3.0.0-8-generic?
<lcb> vmware workstation 7.1.4
<dr_willis> in gnome-shell the silly 'xchat' program does not want to appear in any of the 'applications' searchs i type in.   sort of weird..
<dr_willis> alt-f2 xchat --> command not found..   but i can run xchat from a terminal just fine..
<bullgard4_> '~$ w' does not produce meaningful output. Is this normal?
<rww> bullgard4_: '~$ w' or 'w'?
<rww> (the latter is the actual command, the former is the actual command plus prompt text from bash)
<bullgard4_> rww: '~' designates that I isuued this command in my home directory -- '$' designates that I issued this command without root privileges.
<rww> bullgard4_: okay, so the latter. It does produce meaningful output, it just might not be what you're looking for. Notably, it tends to include terminal emulator instances and your window manager in the output
<bullgard4_> rww: Ok.  May be my question was not worded clearly enough: It does not produce any output except for the headline of a table. In other words, this table is empty. This is in contrast to my Lucid computer.
<escott> apt wants to upgrade libapt-pkg4.11 and apt-transport-https but apt and apt-utils are being held back. is this a safe combination? or is this potential apt breakage from yesterdays abi change
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<coz_> BluesKaj,   /amsg ?
<BluesKaj> coz_, ?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I noticed that you  "hello folks"  in several channels at the same time ,, I use   /amsg for that
<coz_> like   /amsg  hey guys
<coz_> BluesKaj,  goes to all the channels at the same time,, although I have had complaints :)
<BluesKaj> right coz_, thanks for the tip , first I've heard of it
<coz_> BluesKaj,  works well :)
<BluesKaj> complaints , I'll bet I can guess who complained too :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  just a few who got out of bed on the wrong side mostly :)
<BluesKaj> I call them correction trolls ..waiting to correct you when they think you've made a mistake rather than just addressing the person getting the advice
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ok I like that :)
<BluesKaj> there's a new one in ubuntu lately ..particularly nasty person with few social skills and high opinion of his linux chops :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  oh that kind of guy :)  I have seen them come and go  in the past 6 years
<Ian_Corne> well coz_ it's generally not really accepted in the busier channels
<Ian_Corne> regarded as spam :)
<BluesKaj> this new alpha is much more stable than previously ...haven't seen any glitches except the leftover icon in the taskbar after an app is closed
<Ian_Corne> it's not really workable for me tho
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  yeah,, but it occurs ,, I consider myself low end support,, I admire most of the people on these channels and regard them as exceptionally bright,, but this kind of person really  gets to me
<Ian_Corne> how long have you updated BluesKaj ?
<Ian_Corne> I'm also back to 275 nvidia
<Ian_Corne> because the bug is still there
<Ian_Corne> ok coz_ :=)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, well, some the ppl who are guilty of this conduct are also ops :)
<coz_> ^^^^^^^^^^
<Ian_Corne> ahwell
<Ian_Corne> can't all be perfect!
<Ian_Corne> and an op is always right, even when he's wrong
<Ian_Corne> bad ChanServ!
<coz_> BluesKaj,  being ops in  cairo dock and compiz ,, we set the bar early on that that kind of behavior is  out of line
<BluesKaj> the 280 driver is ok otherwise ...a smallglitch in the taskbar is easy for me to put up with
<Ian_Corne> i still get the bug i closed as invalid earlier...
<coz_> so nvidia is sort of ok at this point ..yes?
<Ian_Corne> it works but it leaves me with unclosed processes..
<Ian_Corne> I'll reopen the bug, but don't really have time to test
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  ok,, well it will likely brake again  at some point
<BluesKaj> well. my setup seems ok , with nomodeset to over ride the default nouveau driver , coz_
<coz_> BluesKaj,  yeah   ,, ok then I guess I can risk it :)
<BluesKaj> the remaining icon in the taskbar thing , coz_
<coz_> ok
<Ian_Corne> no1 noticed this yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/822333
<BluesKaj> otherwise desktop effects etc work ok ...I'm on kde
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822333 in unity (Ubuntu) "Whenever an appication is closed, 100% cpu is used and process is still running" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> coz_, what desktop are you on? , I've forgotten
<coz_> BluesKaj,  at the moment  gnome,,,  but after seeing kde's current  I may switch again
<coz_> gnome 2
<BluesKaj> coz_, yeah, I was disappointed in unity , and I've never been a gnome fan , so i went back to kde ..it's like my safe desktop , so to speak :)
<Ian_Corne> I don't dislike unity atm
<coz_> BluesKaj,  for me confortable meant gnome,, but  as I said  kde is beginning to interest me again
<BluesKaj> depends ,it's a matter of taste ...when I discovered kde it was "comfortable" due to my extensive windows exposure on the job for many yrs previous
<coz_> BluesKaj,  that actually makes sense
<jrib> khamer: what environment are you in?  unity?
<khamer> jrib, no, xfce/xubuntu
<khamer> jrib, I can kill off xfce apps if you think one of those is suspect
<jrib> khamer: well I have no clue what would do that, especially in unity, but before we start killing things, can you pastebin a list? « ps -ef | grep $USER »
<khamer> jrib, sure
<jrib> s/unity/xubuntu in my last
<Ian_Corne> om26er: the bug was not fixed afterall :)
<khamer> jrib, http://pastebin.com/uZdVLmqh
<om26er> Ian_Corne, oh, re-opened?
<khamer> I'll shutdown as much as I can and see if I can't correlate anything
<jrib> khamer: xfsettingsd and xfce4-settings-helper  would be my first guesses, I'd look into those
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> And i'll do your testing soonish
<Ian_Corne> I only filed against unity because it looked like the most plausible thing
<Ian_Corne> but it's weird that switching back to 275 fixes it
<om26er> Ian_Corne, happens without compiz?
<Ian_Corne> so it could be compiz, xserver
<Ian_Corne> fine, i'll try it now :p
<om26er> Ian_Corne, you might want to test if it happens with compiz but without Unity
<khamer> jrib, hm, I'll see if I can validate that
<Ian_Corne> om26er: i'll try that too
<Ian_Corne> think I still have classic+compiz
<Ian_Corne> but you know what's weird
<Ian_Corne> it even happens to the seperate processes of chrome tabs..
<Ian_Corne> I don't think compiz does anything special with closed tabs?
<om26er> no it does nothing i believe
<jrib> khamer: here's an *old* bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/97175
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 97175 in xfce-mcs-plugins (Ubuntu) "[xubuntu only]xfce4-session seems to reset xmodmap" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ian_Corne> damn that diverse_izzue dude is already gone
<Ian_Corne> there seems to be an xserver update for intel
<om26er> Ian_Corne, that might break things
<Ian_Corne> the xserver update?
<om26er> Ian_Corne, someone got a broken system after that update, so i am holding off the update for now
<om26er> yes
<Ian_Corne> oho
<Ian_Corne> well i'll let you knwo how it goes :)
<Ian_Corne> I still have to apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current after each kernel update btw
<khamer> jrib, interesting
<Ian_Corne> first test: seeing if it still happens
<Ian_Corne> om26er: my system is not "broken"
<om26er> Ian_Corne, i should update too ;)
<Ian_Corne> and yes it still happens
<Ian_Corne> no tabs this time tho
<om26er> Ian_Corne, which nvidia you have?
<Ian_Corne> oh it also breaks logout
<jrib> khamer: some interesting info here too: http://tech.barwick.de/linux/xfce-and-xmodmap.html
<Ian_Corne> 280.13
<om26er> Ian_Corne, I could try on my other system atm its using the free driver to run Unity in Oneiric
<Ian_Corne> can you run unity 3D with nouveau?
<om26er> Ian_Corne, its running out of the box in oneiric for me
<Ian_Corne> oh nice
<Ian_Corne> what kind of card?
<om26er> its 9800gtx+
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> mines 425M
<Ian_Corne> ok unity 2D
<Ian_Corne> om26er: also happens on unity2D
<khamer> jrib, using system defaults was not checked on my system, so I checked that
<om26er> Ian_Corne, then nvidia is to blame
<khamer> jrib, that does look promising
<Ian_Corne> or xserver!
<khamer> jrib, thanks again
<Ian_Corne> I'll change the package
<om26er> Ian_Corne, maybe, should add 'nvidia-current' as affects
<Ian_Corne> but i guess there's not much that can be done
<jrib> khamer: good luck :D
<om26er> Ian_Corne, there is also nvida bug tracker somewhere i think
<om26er> or it may get fixed before Oneiric final automagically
<Ian_Corne> yeah probably
<Ian_Corne> oops
<Ian_Corne> clicked wrong :p
<Ian_Corne> shoudl I mark the unity package invalid?
<Ian_Corne> downgrading back to 275
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, you're doing what, now?
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: I downgraded my nvidia driver to 275
<khamer> jrib, it hasn't happened yet, I'm going to claim it has something to do with using the system defaults in the XFCE keyboard settings screen
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, tell me why
<jrib> khamer: ok
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/822333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822333 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "Whenever an appication is closed, 100% cpu is used and process is still running" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: does that provide enough information for you?
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, no, but if you think you have a bug in the 280.13 driver, read this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46678
<Ian_Corne> aha
<dr_willis> Hmm. Never notced the superkey in gnome-shell  does the same action as moving mouse to top left... :)
<dr_willis> what did we do befor we had that extra key.. golly gee...
<bjsnider> the superkey pre-dates gnome shell by many years
<dr_willis> I have a large collection of IBM-Model-M's with no SuperKeys :) i know that.. :P
<dr_willis> seems its a 'do-everything' key these days...
<dr_willis> Oh for the days of when a 3 button mouse actually had 3 buttons. :)
<khamer> a clickable scroll wheel is still a button
<dr_willis> its just not the same.. :)
<dr_willis> plus some mice make it a pain to actually click that wheel.
<khamer> I wish the mit keyboard with hyper/meta/super/shift/alt had stuck around
<khamer> I think there was six modifiers on that keyboard, though I forgot the sixth... top?
<khamer> oh, control
<dr_willis> Hmm.. With the size of pc parts these days.. You can get a whole useable pc into the formfactor of a PC mouse... :)
<Ian_Corne> khamer: hyper is just altgr?
<Ian_Corne> and super is ctrl?
<Pici> Super is typically the 'windows' key
<Ian_Corne> I've got 5, and one "menu" button
<Ian_Corne> shift, ctrl, windows, alt, altgr
<Ian_Corne> and the menu key I never use
<khamer> Ian_Corne, I don't think so, I think super and meta got combined, control/alt/shift persisted, I don't know if there's any relation between hyper and altgr
<khamer> Ian_Corne, I should see if I can make my (useless) menu key into the AltGr key, then I might use it once in a while
<Ian_Corne> well the windows key just got that name, but it's still used to compose shortcuts
<Ian_Corne> like windows+d to show desktop
<BluesKaj> really? not on kde
<khamer> the windows key and the command key are usually both called meta
<BluesKaj> hmm, windows and anykey brings upo the runbox here
<khamer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-cadet_keyboard - control, meta, hyper, super, shift, top, front
<BluesKaj> strange behaviour, now windows plus anyket does nothing :)
<BluesKaj> any key
<hifi> uhm, 3.0.0 series <3.0.0-7 didn't boot for me and 3.0.0-8 doesn't boot either
<hifi> only 3.0.0-7 boots
<jbicha> BluesKaj: keyboard shortcuts aren't working right in Unity at the moment
<hifi> it just hangs after grub when the kernel is loading
<BluesKaj> jbicha, I'm on kde 4.7
<hifi> 3.0.0-6 or something showed me a non-bootable root problem when it tried to boot form null UUID
<jbicha> oh, nm then
<BluesKaj> jbicha, tried unity for a day or 2 , but it wasn't for me
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<BluesKaj> hifi, can you get to the recovery kernel or a tty ?
<hifi> wut? the particular kernel just won't boot
<hifi> just wondering what changed between 3.0.0- 1-6, 7 and 8
<BluesKaj> hifi, try holding down the shift key after the bios scrn to bring up the grub menu , then choose the recovery kernel
<hifi> what good would that do?
<hifi> if I remember correctly it won't load at all
<BluesKaj> it'sprobly the grphics driver prob if you're running nvidia
<hifi> no, I'm running open source radeon
<hifi> the kernel won't boot at all
<hifi> it never loads up /bin/init
<hifi> /sbin/init
<BluesKaj> ok
<hifi> nor I can enable any verbose mod
<hifi> mode
<hifi> removing "quiet" and keeping "nosplash" still just shows the blinking cursor after grub
<BluesKaj> try nomodeset?
<hifi> with a working kernel it says "Starting..." after loading up the kernel when init kicks in
<hifi> I'll try that just to see if I can get anything out of it
<hifi> would be kinda bad if the shipping kernel won't boot
<Ian_Corne> hifi: but it doesn't happen anymore on -8?
<hifi> it started again with -8
<Ian_Corne> ah
<hifi> if I remember corrently 1-5 hung
<hifi> -6 booted in verbose mode ending up in failing to mount the root fs
<Ian_Corne> does a live-cd boot?
<hifi> with uuid full of zeroes
<hifi> and -7 works just fine for me
<hifi> -8 just shows the blinking cursor again
<Ian_Corne> a live-cd with the -8 kernel, have you tried it?
<hifi> I can't see how a live-cd would make any difference
<Ian_Corne> well, if that boots, it's something in your system and not widespread
<hifi> right, if it's a mounting problem
<Ian_Corne> I think
<Ian_Corne> idd
<hifi> well, why -7 and old 2.6 series boot?
<Ian_Corne> it could be you were just "lucky" with -7
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea :)
<Ian_Corne> checked your grub file?
<hifi> any switched to get -8 to verbose mode again
<hifi> switches*
<hifi> or it hangs before the kernel starts to print anything
<hifi> with -7 I see all messages from the kernel when it boots
<hifi> though that is true my system might be a bit creaky as it has been dist-upgraded since lucid
<BluesKaj> hifi, so you can't get to grub ?
<hifi> god, no, just the 3.0.0 series of kernels have booting problems
<hifi> the "recovery" kernel also hangs
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe a clean install might do the trick ...I did a couple after my initial disasters with oneiric alpha
<hifi> though I yet see no reason why it would hang there if my system boots fine with other kernels
<hifi> knowing how the system works I don't think it's the userland that is broken
<hifi> tried nomodeset, noquiet and everything
<Ian_Corne> does a live-cd with the -8 kernel boot?
<hifi> taken that I don't see the kernel messages at all I don't even get the blinking panic leds on my keyboard when root mounting fails
<hifi> does the latest netinst image have -8?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<BluesKaj> i set it up as "quiet splash nomodeset" and it worked for me but that was due to the default nouveau driver mucking up the works by over riding the nvidia current
<hifi> -7 keeps booting fine when -6 and -8 won't
<hifi> wait what
<hifi> it does boot, after a very long delay
<Ian_Corne> :d
<Ian_Corne> eeri
<hifi> that takes like a minute to get the kernel boot messages running
<hifi> and then it stars hanging with the RTC and USB
<hifi> I wonder...
<hifi> uh
<hifi> now it booted after the long delay just fine
<dupondje> after last upgrade I seem to have extremely slow network speed
<dupondje> weird
<dr_willis> every time i update/upgrade.. it seems theres an update for 'apt'   :) scary
<IAmNotThatGuy> dr_willis, thats a good news :P
<Ian_Corne> as long as apt keeps working that is :p
<bau-> hi all is there a fast way to install gnome on ubuntu server ?
<bau-> via apt
<charlie-tca> bau-: I don't about gnome itself, but to install ubuntu desktop on the server, you can use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<dr_willis> apt-get install gnome :) but you prob. want some OTHER package name...
<charlie-tca> It will add the complete desktop environment
<bau-> ok, i don't know yet, i'd prefer to leave command line
<bau-> * to keep
<Ian_Corne> you will still have commandline ;-)
<dr_willis> Its like that person at the faimly reunions that no one talks about.....
<dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> we have more than one :)
<ActionParsnip> Has anyone using bluetooth applet found the icon is missing?
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> I'm so used to Aptitude
<dr_willis> sNAKES! :)
<BUGabundo> that for a moment I couldn't use apt-get
<BUGabundo> lets see if apt is fixed today
<BUGabundo> there's an Apitude upgrade
<dr_willis> saw an apt update earlier..
<charlie-tca> Good Afternoon, BUGabundo
 * genii-around does an apt-get dist-upgrade without the -y
<BUGabundo> YUPI
<BUGabundo> aptitude is back
<BUGabundo> glad I didn't have to refer to dpkg to fix this
<BUGabundo> genii-around: $ grep apti .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe I have to run my upgrades today
<charlie-tca> I been waiting since yesterday
<BluesKaj> alias ud
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: ?
<dr_willis> well time to reboot and see if this thing explodes...
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, just my update alias
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> short :p
<BluesKaj> it works in conjunction with my sudoers ALL=NOPASSWD: entries
<Ian_Corne> be carefull with full upgrade BluesKaj
<Ian_Corne> did anyoen do the the update to lightdm yet?
<Ian_Corne> it's still being kept back
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   libgphoto2-l10n{a} libnl3{a} python2.6{a} python2.6-minimal{a}
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   apt apt-utils gawk{b} libgphoto2-2 network-manager python-apt wpasupplicant
<BUGabundo> this is what I have left to do
<BUGabundo> everything else has been done already Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> do you still have ubuntu-desktop?
<Ian_Corne> "update manager closed unexpectedly"
<Ian_Corne> darn :p
<Ian_Corne> can't deselect nvidia-current in aptitude
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.236
<Ian_Corne> lets try then
<Ian_Corne> and lightdm version?
<BUGabundo> lightdm:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> lol I still have 0.4.3
<BUGabundo> o.O
<Ian_Corne> i've been carrying that lightdm package ever since :p
<user82> hi. is gnome3 already in the daily build?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<user82> thanks4info!
<user82> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<user82> powerpc only?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: try apt-fast ;)
<BUGabundo> $ apt-fast
<BUGabundo> apt-fast: command not found
<ActionParsnip> it's from a 3rd party but kicks ass
<ActionParsnip> downloads packages from 3 sources at the same time instead of 1
<Ian_Corne> you could already select, automatically download in the background, no?
<ryan_46> Is this the channel for all 11.10 versions, Unity, kubuntu etc?
<dr_willis> wowsers.
<dr_willis> yes ryan_46
<ActionParsnip> ryan_46: indeed
<ryan_46> ty dr_willis
<ryan_46>  and ty again :)
<charlie-tca> user82: you install ubuntu, then install gnome3 for it
<ActionParsnip> gnome3 in natty is not stable
<charlie-tca> It is in the repositories, but does not install everything by default
<dr_willis> not really had any issues with the gnome-shell here this week as i was playing with it.
<user82> i have that on my netbook..i just wanted to see if its already built-in into the alpoha
<dr_willis> actually not a lot of crashes of anything this week for me. :)
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: afaict aptitude already downloads 2 or 3
<dr_willis> how dull for an alpha. :)
<BUGabundo> if they aren't all from the same repo
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: yeah, only for those
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah lubuntu has been flawless except the slowness with inputs from Alpha2, which is now gone
<ryan_46> I just installed xbuntu 11.10 alpha 2 (updating now) and do no have permissions to access mount other partitions (not in fstab or mtab) Is this a known problem?
<charlie-tca> It was in alpha2
<charlie-tca> yes
<ActionParsnip> ryan_46: are you fully updated?
<ryan_46> Yes. They did not release a alpha 3
<Pici> Yes 'they' did.
<charlie-tca> There are dailies, though
<ryan_46> Not yet
<Pici> oh, sorry, xubuntu. I misread.
<ActionParsnip> ryan_46: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> Pici: Xubuntu did not release alpha3, but there daily images that can be used
<ActionParsnip> alpha 3 = august 4th
<Pici> charlie-tca: I know. I saw the conversation about that elsewhere. I missed the part about Xubuntu.
<Ian_Corne> omg lightDM 0.9 is alot prettier then 0.4 BUGabundo :p
<ryan_46> ActionParssnip thanks
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Not for Xubuntu.
<Ian_Corne> but now unity is broken :D
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: it uses the same repos so the apps in the xubuntu will be the same
<charlie-tca> yes
<ActionParsnip> Pici: same difference in packages due to identical repos ;)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: But there was no Xubuntu iso for the alpha.
<dr_willis> I noticed just now there was 2 'ubuntu' entries in the sessions menu of lightdm.. one worked.. one did not.
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> i probably took the broken on
<Ian_Corne> well, I hope it's that :p
<dr_willis> take the blue pill.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: give but if they released one on the same day, it would be the same due to identical package sources, if you see what I mean
<BUGabundo> bbl
<charlie-tca> ActionParsnip: there was no image released on August 4 for Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> daily or otherwise
<Pici> charlie-tca knows these things. ;)
<Ian_Corne> yes dr_willis It was the top one
<ActionParsnip> charlie-tca: as long as you are updated fully, that's what we need
<BluesKaj> are the desktop dialog options different with kde running with gdm than they are with kde on kdm ?
<ryan_46> Well I;m getting about 235 MB of updates to Alpha 2 now. Then I will see what I have...
<BluesKaj> it seems to be so
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  at one time i noticed if you used kdm and ran gnome, or gdm and ran kde, you could get differnt 'logout/poweroff/reboot' options
<ActionParsnip> ryan_46: sweet ;)
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  not really noticed it lately
<ryan_46> ActionParsnip: Will see :)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, for example kde on gdm doesn't give any 'add panel' or 'add widgets' options
<charlie-tca> ryan_46: to the best of my knowledge, it should be working after the updates
<dr_willis> Hmm.. using GDM to start kde.. should give   you the same options BluesKaj ..   never noticed those not being here.. but ive been using lightdm lately
<ryan_46> charlie-tca:  OK
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, well it isn't me but I'm just trying help someone who lost his panel and can't get it back
<dr_willis> Hmm.. alt-f2 in unity, try to type stuff.. nothing goes in the run command dalog...
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, all he gets is, create new.... folder, text, html, link to device, application, URL , no add panel
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: how about if you press SuperL
<dr_willis> that dident work.. then started ActionParsnip .. likeit was slow..
<dr_willis> now alt-f2is working
<dr_willis> somthing must been sleeping. :)
<dr_willis> exiting to KDE/KDM.. brb,
<Ian_Corne> 21:22:09 < dr_willis> how dull for an alpha. :)
<Ian_Corne> :D:D
<Ian_Corne> karma's a bitch
<dr_willis> Hmm. cant get GDM to even log me into KDE.
<dr_willis> enter name/info and it has a 'unlock' button, not a login.. i noticed..
<Ian_Corne> why are you still on GDM?
<Ian_Corne> it's because your user is still logged into gnome/unity.
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> that was a question
<Ian_Corne> not a fact :p
<dr_willis> because the  issue was mentoned that when getting to KDE via GDM there were options missing..
<dr_willis> but i cant test that :)
<dr_willis> Now lets see
<dr_willis> znc is so handy for this stuff.
<dr_willis> i got irc going on console, and same in X now. :)  i think someone was asking how to add a new panel in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, yeah as long as they are running gdm ...adding a panel in kubuntu is straightforward with kdm
<dr_willis> well lightdm let me get to kdm and its easy to add a panel.
<dr_willis> to KDE i mean.
<dr_willis> let me try to get gdm going again.
<dr_willis> brb
<BluesKaj> ok
<dr_willis> now that was weird... i logged out of KDE.. i saw the Gnome desktop for just a few moments.. then it vanished also...
<dr_willis> somehow i seem to have an extra X session on alt-ctrl-f6
<dr_willis> gnome seems to either think Im 'logged' in because im at this console. OR theres some sort of hung gnome sessiuon going on.  Ive noticed unity and gnome-shell both having issues just logging out over the last few days.
<dr_willis> brb
<carl0s-> this is driving me round the bend
<carl0s-> windows don't seem to really know where the mouse is pointing half of the time - hyperlinks on webpages aren't clickable until I un-maximize, or reposition the window, or scroll the page.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<antihero> Should my DVD drive show up on lspci?
<antihero> seeing as my HDDs dont
<ActionParsnip> antihero: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive      should show it :)
<robin0800> antihero, they are both in the disk utility
<antihero> yup, shows up there
<antihero> and it's initialised in dmesg as sr0
<antihero>  /dev/sr0 I mean
<antihero> Quite amazing when you have been scrolling down dmesg for ages and realise you're still in the first second
<antihero> Oops
<antihero> turns out it actually works fine.
<antihero> Hmm, do I need anything special installed to play DVDs? My Buffy DVD wont work in either VLC or SMPlayer
<ikonia> antihero: you may want to use ubuntu 11.04 or 10.04 if your trying to use it for stable day to day use
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i cant get GDM to log me into KDE at all....
<ikonia> antihero: the dvd links on https://help.ubuntu.com will help, but the package availability/stability will differ as this is a development version
<robin0800> antihero, you need libdvdcsss2 to decode it
<antihero> robin0800: Ah, thanks.
<genii-around> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<antihero> ikonia: Indeed, but it's a bit late to go back now :|
<genii-around> Although I'm not sure they have 11.10 in medibuntu yet :)
<ikonia> antihero: maybe worth a clean install - keep a safe 10.04 system
<robin0800> antihero, there is one on the vlc site as well
<antihero> ikonia: Indeed, quite tempted but moving house soon, cba to do it right now
<antihero> so is libdvdcss2 simply not available for +1?
<antihero> ok grabbed the one on vlc site
<charlie-tca> not normally
<antihero> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/last/deb/
<antihero> eff yea, works in smplayer perfectly now!
<antihero> ok buffy time
<ActionParsnip> buffy...in 2011   wow
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> She's still hot :)
<ActionParsnip> shes had surgery from what I can see
<ActionParsnip> I wouldn't
<Ian_Corne> I don't know, i only know i found her pretty hot when it was still on tv
<Ian_Corne> http://buffyvamps.webs.com/Buffy001.jpg
<Ian_Corne> luckely this channel is logged :p
<ActionParsnip> That was then, this is now
<ActionParsnip> http://www.fusedfilm.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sarahmichellegellar.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Shes in a new film this year
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: still in?
<Ian_Corne> Yeah, but i'm forever alone
<Ian_Corne> so...
<Ian_Corne> :D
<ActionParsnip> haha
<BUGabundo> evening , again! ;D
<Ian_Corne> Hai
<BUGabundo> seem I survive yet another reboot
<BUGabundo> I think we should have a counter
<BUGabundo> and that would show how good/stable a devel cycle would be :P
<ryan_46> charlie-tca: I am going to have to give up on this Xbuntu. I have no panel and no permission to do much of anything, not even add a new user.
<poolie> unity seems rather broken today?
<Noz3001> how so?
<poolie> i don't get a panel, just a nautilus desktop
<Noz3001> ahh
<Noz3001> log out
<poolie> so it's a bit hard to start anything else
<poolie> unity2d works
<Noz3001> see if there are 2 "Ubuntu"'s in the session list
<poolie> yes there are
<Noz3001> one *should* work
<Noz3001> the other will just give you nautilus menu bar
<poolie> yes
<poolie> that's what i got
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i might stick with 2d for today
<Noz3001> i only had to choose the other Ubuntu from the list and unity worked again
<h00k> Noz3001: I had the same thing, I just tested it after you mentioned it
<h00k> latest updates, etc, restarted, no unity, only Nautilus
<h00k> I switched to a tty, logged in, and ran 'unity --replce'
<h00k> I meant 'unity --replace'
<h00k> Noz3001: That fires up unity on screen:0, and you should be okay until it's fixed next
<Noz3001> yeah, that didnt work for me so i thought it was fully dead
<Noz3001> but the duplicate session in lightdm works fine
<urlin2u> so any body seeing access to gconf-editor?
<Noz3001> how do you mean?
<h00k> urlin2u: I can launch it, yes
<robin0800> urlin2u, you need to install the gui front end
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-10
<urlin2u> h00k, the usual with a alt-f2 or frpm a terminal
<urlin2u> from
<h00k> urlin2u: alt+f2
<urlin2u> robin0800, cool I will do that is it under gconf-editor in synaptic?
<urlin2u> h00k, thanks.;)
<urlin2u> I/m i natty doing a sync right now.
<robin0800> urlin2u, its in the software centre also look at dconf-editor
<urlin2u> robin0800, thanks, I will reboot and install. ;)
<urlin2u> so has synaptic been finally removed?
<robin0800> urlin2u, I still have it
<urlin2u> robin0800, cool  am doing todays upgrade, lost it yesterday, and the software center is not responding, apt-get works tough, oh well alpha and a personal computer no big deal.
<urlin2u> though
<miki> my packages don't show up as icons in the installed area instead i have to go through the terminal /usr/bin/<program name> to run where can i edit synaptic to place the files in area for the icons? wheres the source for synaptic pm i mean? is why i maybe get the exit 1 status error but the package installed successfully?
<urlin2u> sorry to keep bothering you all ;) Do we have the right click make launcher option?
<robin0800> miki, look in /usr/share/applications perhaps even bookmark it
<jbicha> urlin2u: no, that feature has been removed by GNOME
<miki> k thx robin0800
<urlin2u> jbicha, I saw a email on the web those anarchist. ;)
<urlin2u> that
<jbicha> miki: what app in particular isn't showing up?
<miki> everyone i downloaded i upgraded to 11.10 alpha 2
<miki> or installed completely i mean
<robin0800> miki, should be alpha 3
<miki> so if i get alpha 3 that fixes it?
<jbicha> miki: you should just be able to start an app and right click on the launcher icon to tell it to keep in launcher
<jbicha> you start apps by clicking the Ubuntu button in the top left and either typing the app's name or looking for it in more apps
<miki> yes i been doing that alot jbicha but i downloaded alot and forgot names of the packages lol
<miki> thanks a bunch now i can get all my apps on the launch bar
<poolie> hi
<poolie> it seems there's no longer a ui to turn on middle-button-click simulation?
<robin0800> poolie, its in pointing devices you have to install it
<poolie> and how would i do that?
<poolie> 'pointing' does not find any options
<poolie> well, i can install it
<poolie> is this an intentional change or a bug?
<poolie> or both :)
<robin0800> poolie, its in the software centre
<miki> robin0800 i mean i downloaded the alpha 2 iso unless update manager installed the alpha 3?
<poolie> got it, but it doesn't seem to actually appear in the application menu
<robin0800> miki, look in /usr/share/applications perhaps even bookmark it
<robin0800> sorry meant poolie
<poolie> yeah, i realize, i'm just wondering if i should file a bug
<poolie> i see bug 710762 touches on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710762 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Middle mouse button no longer works" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710762
<robin0800> poolie, its not a bug its been moved
<miki> so should i wait for update manager or better yet will update manager fix this problem?
<miki> poolie you got same problem i got :)
<miki> all needs is to change the directories in the source should be
<robin0800> miki, alpha 3 came out Thursday if you have been updating you will already have it
<miki> ok then yes i have alpha 3
<miki> it's a bit annoying getting these exit (1) status errors with the program successfully installed
<miki> but then again i downloaded alpha version lol
<robin0800> miki, I've not seen that at all
<miki> really wow i get it all the time? you on x86?
<robin0800> miki, yes on a laptop
<miki> maybe i need to re-install the alpha 3 iso and see what i get?
<robin0800> miki, perhaps you need a clean install
<miki> yeah im thinking same
<miki> well i tried so i go get the alpha 3 install
<robin0800> miki, I would use a daily build
<poolie> miki, which bug?
<bullgard4_> Using GNOME 3 how am I supposed to  reboot this computer?
<poolie> sudo reboot ?
<rww> bullgard4_: click your name in top-right, then hold down alt key
<bullgard4_> Ah! Found it: Logout > Restart.
<rww> also, GNOME 3 is not GNOME Shell.
<bullgard4_> rww: Excuse me. I need to become acquanted with the term "GNOME Shell' yet.
<bullgard4_> +i
<poolie> rww, and where is that option in unity?
<rww> poolie: no idea, I haven't used it much
<wolf__> It appears that the QApt worker has either crashed or disappeared. Please report a bug to the QApt maintainers  :: will a restart set it back correctly im on Kubuntu 11.10
<wolf__> can't download anything without that message showing
<wolf__> earlier was working fine i was downloading
<IdleOne> lots of updates to apt in the past couple of days
<IdleOne> does this mean I can use apt to get torrents of Ubuntu :-)
<rww> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/new-apt-hits-oneiric/
<IdleOne> don't tell me I guessed right?
<rww> (and then some bugfixes to that)
<IdleOne> I wasn't complaining. I love downloading hundreds of packages everyday, makes my ISP wish they never gave me unlimited bandwidth
<bullgard4_> rww: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell: "GNOME Shell is the core user interface of the GNOME desktop environment starting with version 3" --  What comprises the "core user interface" and what not?
<zniavre> hard relogin this morning it looks like gdm does not work well but lightdm let me log into session
<farciarz84> hi, I was forced to install ubuntu 11.10 dev realease cause only this distro supports my sandy bridge pc. I don't want to camplain about bugs it has except one: Unity. Is it possible to turn it off or move from left side to bottom?
<farciarz84> I hope this will be possible in fc, because probably the one from us that force using all people to use it, have in his mind that many users have 5:4 or 4:3 proportion displays.
<farciarz84> One thing more: Calendar and time dissapeared from my task bar, how to turn it on in 11.10?
<farciarz84> hellloooo
<zniavre> how to clean the applications dash please ?
<farciarz84> zniavre: noone response here, probably they work hard to finish distro in the planned time.
<zniavre> farciarz84, my question was more for cleaning icons from removing apps than the 'code" itself   ;ià
<zniavre> :o)*
<Gredeu> how stable is ocelot xfce ?
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] How can I unmount a thumbdrive? (In GNOME 2 I used the Disk Mounter applet.)
<dr_willis> Hmmm...
<jtaylor> where is gnome-preferred applications in unity2d?
<ior3k> jtaylor: system settings, I believe
<ior3k> my control panel isn't working now, so I can't check
<ior3k> or maybe system info
<jtaylor> can't find a the preferred applications there :(
<ior3k> try system info
<jtaylor> ah there it is
<jtaylor> thanks
<jtaylor> very hidden ...
<ior3k> yeah, doesn't make much sense
<farciarz84> Calendar and time dissapeared from my task bar, how to turn it on in 11.10?
<escott> apt wants to upgrade some packages but is holding back apt and apt-utils (as well as a few other packages) should I run apt-get upgrade first and then run dist-upgrade or should I run dist-upgrade now.
<IdleOne> upgrade first
<escott> IdleOne, do you know if the apt issues from two days ago have smoothed out?
<IdleOne> escott: I know there have been many updates to apt in the past couple of days. I haven't had any issues
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know how stable the tomcat7 package is for oneiric?
<coz_> cdeszaq,  you may have to hang out here for a bit,, not sure about timezones and when  some people log on
<cdeszaq> yeah, I figured. I'm in no real rush
<coz_> cdeszaq,  good :)   generally it gets somewhat busy in here  soon
<cdeszaq> yeah. I'm really just looking for an "easy" way to use Tomcat7 on a server since my app needs things that Tomcat6 doesn't have. I know I could do a manual install, but I'd rather use a package if possible and I can't find Tomcat7 anywhere other than in the onieric universe repo.
<cdeszaq> but, like I said, i'm in no rush, so I will ask again in here later, and work on installing it anyway into a VM to play with it
<coz_> cdeszaq,  understood :)   I have not installed oneiric as of yet ,, there are a few issues I dont want to deal with at this point,, however, I am positive someone can  answer this one
<escott> does anyone's lightdm.conf actually do anything
<dr_willis> cant say that ive tried editing it.. :)
<escott> dr_willis, this is why i think lightdm is a stupid idea. now i have three bugs i get to report
<dr_willis> never noticed any real issues with it..
<dr_willis> Hmm. it has some "seat" options.. that would be cool if it made Multi-seat support easier...
<dr_willis> just disabled the guest account.. let me restart lightdm and see.
<dr_willis> brb
<escott> dr_willis, i just want it to actually read its own config file thats all, and not show guest accounts that dont exist
<dr_willis> guest config seems to have no effect.
<escott> dr_willis, where are you seeing a guest account specific option
<dr_willis>   /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dr_willis> enabled=false   <--------- I set
<escott> dr_willis, i dont even have that file. did you create it
<dr_willis> Nope.
<dr_willis> it was there by default
<dr_willis> !find lightdm.conf
<ubottu> File lightdm.conf found in lightdm, mythbuntu-lightdm-theme, xubuntu-default-settings
<escott> dr_willis, I have a users.conf and a lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf but no lightdm.conf
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:/etc/lightdm$ ls
<dr_willis> lightdm.conf  lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf  users.conf  Xsession
<escott>  ls /etc/lightdm/
<escott> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf  users.conf  users.conf~
<escott> and what user exactly is this "guest" account supposed to be
<dr_willis> I imagine its like the old guest account, where all changes to it were not kept.
<escott> i guess ill log out to see if i can determine what uid that will be
<dr_willis> its been a  hit and miss feature.. some people wanted it accessable via the GDM login.. others wanted the uswer to login, THEN hit some 'guest' button to  go to it. so they chould then hand the pc to a friend/someone.. and not worry about private stuff.
<dr_willis> guest account has been a  hit and miss feature.. some people wanted it accessable via the GDM login.. others wanted the uswer to login, THEN hit some 'guest' button to  go to it. so they chould then hand the pc to a friend/someone.. and not worry about private stuff.
<dr_willis> FOr all we know that guest entry in lightdm is just a stub for a feature not yet implemented
<dr_willis> wonder if this will get added to the actual live cd.. --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<escott> dr_willis, i just don't get the logic behind lightdm. gdm is too big, I think I can make it *that* much smaller... but right now we have a broken dm with features that aren't fully implemented. by the time they actually get everything everyone wants back into lightdm how big is it going to be? how long is that going to take?
<escott> dr_willis, I can respect an attitude that says "I want a dm that doesn't support accessibility, and doesn't support themes, and only allows the user to start a single session type, and doesn't support guest accounts and I can write that in 100 lines of code" but not an attitude of "i think I can write the same thing but smaller, but I don't really know because I haven't implemented half of it"
<dr_willis> Its not worth worrying about at this time.. its a work in progress...
<dr_willis> features are being added as this release progresses. I dont think the guest feature is more then a stubb in lightdm
<dr_willis> I cant find mention of 'guest' anywhere in the /etc/ files,  or any mention of multiseat support either.
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know how stable the tomcat7 package is for oneiric?
<dr_willis> how would you even measure the stability of a single package on a unstable system? :)
<dr_willis> package maybe very stable.. just the sytem fails to boot after some updates due to a kernel bug.......
<coz_> cdeszaq,  yeah that's kinda true,,, oneiric is not near stable at this point..however,,once released it most likely would work just fine
<cdeszaq> ok, perhaps let me ask it a different way...
<cdeszaq> does anyone know if the Tomcat7 package successfully installs? (meaning, does Tomcat run after installing it)
<dr_willis> I dont even know enought about tomcat as to how to run it. :)
<cdeszaq> all I really want to do is use Tomcat 7 dor development testing w/o having to manually install it
<cdeszaq> lol
<coz_> cdeszaq,  ah mm,, I have not tried it yet,, but if it is in the repository.. the application itself should be stable within a stable environment
<dr_willis> tomcat7 installing....
<cdeszaq> How can I get, from the cli, what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<dr_willis> lsb_release -a
<dr_willis> i think
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cdeszaq> lol, thx :)
<dr_willis> i normally  know what version im using. :)
<dr_willis> tomcat7 installed.. no idea how to use it. ;)
<cdeszaq> :( damn...I seem to have downgraded my self to Maveric instead of upgrading to onieric when I ran << sudo do-release-upgrade -d >>
<dr_willis> Im not sure thats even possible....
<cdeszaq> heh, well, << lsb_release -a >> indicates I'm running 10.10, and I know I started with 11.04
<dr_willis> the ability to 'downgrade' is not even in the  tools i belive...
<dr_willis> so.. i think you may be confused. :)
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<cdeszaq> lol
<dr_willis> Unless you some how accidently changed all your sources.list lines and entries... and some how accidently ........     get the idea. :)
<cdeszaq> well, then I must have been confused somewhere along the line...now to figure out where I went wrong!
<dr_willis> you are not on some ssh  to another machine? :)
<cdeszaq> nope...only on SSH into the machine I'm messing with
<BluesKaj> het folks
<BluesKaj> err hey
<dr_willis> bbl - off to the Dr.
<BluesKaj> I put oneiric on the other linux machine , had to nomodeset without quiet spalsh in order to boot
<Guest87915> I'm on Kubuntu 11.10 i had the downloads working but i tried to download a game called Ardentryst from package manager and i get a message QApt has crashed or disappeared what's up with this?
<Guest87915> malicious code?
<Guest87915> well now i can't download
<Guest87915> i always get that message report a bug to QApt maintainers
<yofel> Guest87915: known issue
<Guest87915> i try back later i have to go now
<cdeszaq> Anyone know why I can't seem to connect to the onieric package repos?  When I try to apt-get update, it just sits at "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]"
<BluesKaj> cdeszaq, check your sources , repositories
<cdeszaq> BluesKaj, It seems to all be in order: http://pastebin.com/dr60KS8V
<cdeszaq> BluesKaj, However, I don't seem to be able to ping security.ubuntu.com ... odd
<cdeszaq> I can't seem to ping anything
<KM0201> cdeszaq: well, you're connected to the internet.. what are you trying to ping?
<KM0201> and what are you typing in the terminal, in your ping attempts?
<cdeszaq> KM0201, I'm on IRC on a different comp. My server is running in a VM, and I just updated from 11.04 to 11.11 (I'm looking to test out Tomcat7).
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i dunno
<cdeszaq> But, when I tried to install tomcat7, I can't reach the repos
<cdeszaq> and any ping attempts (to google for example) fail
<KM0201> and it's ina  vm?
<cdeszaq> yes, its in a VM, but it worked just fine prior to upgrading
<dr_willis> Virtualbox? or Vmware?
<cdeszaq> VMware
<dr_willis> Not used vmware in years.  but i guess a start would be to  double check the vm settings to be sure a network card is enabled. . check output of ifconfig, and so forth
<cdeszaq> I just restarted the network interfaces and that seemed to fix the problem (why I didn't try that first, I don't know)
<BluesKaj> cdeszaq, heh , yesterday we had a guy who does the interfaces restart every logon for security reasons , but i fail to see how that protects him :)
<dr_willis> power cycle the whole building.......
<dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> weii , I was able to install oneiric on my old den desktop with nvidia 7600gt graphics , but had to do nomodeset without quiet splash in order to boot into the OS
<saamm> i am getting BADSIG errors while updating...how to solve this
<dr_willis> first ive heard of the issue saamm
<saamm> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<saamm> i am getting this error. I requested and added new keys also still i get this error
<dr_willis> checking here.
<saamm> ok
<escott> saamm, a new key won't fix a bad signature
<saamm> oh
<saamm> i am on main server
<dr_willis> updated, dist-upgradeing now...
<dr_willis> i seem to be having no issues here.
<saamm> hmm can you please run update once more after dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> no issuess.
<dr_willis> updated, dist-upgraded, updated again. no error
<saamm> oh seems like something is wrong in my system
<dr_willis>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/
<dr_willis> is what i am using
<saamm> can you please test it on main server, may be it is temporary sever issue???
<dr_willis> not sure how to even switch to 'main'  - i never changed it to anything since i installed..
<saamm> go to update manager, then settings, then go to Ubuntu Software tab and select main server from drop down menu
<dr_willis> updateing from main.....
<dr_willis> no issues
<saamm> oh
<dr_willis> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
<saamm> btw i am getting three errors: oneiric-updates Release, oneiric-updates backports and oneiric-updates security
<dr_willis> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates/main i386 Packages
<dr_willis> I am on 32bit also..
<saamm> seems like i wiil have to download a new daily build and reinstall
<bullgard4_> I downloaded the gnome-applets package. Where can I find them in GNOME 3?
<trism> bullgard4_: in the Gnome Classic session (gnome-session-fallback package) you can add them to the gnome-panel by alt+right clicking
<urlin2u> bullgard4, how did you get gnome3 runing if you don't mind the question?
<haled> how do I restart X?
<h00k> haled: sudo service lightdm restart
<bullgard4_> trism: Thank you very much for explaining.
<haled> damn
<haled> if it works I will quit now :)
<h00k> of course it will.
<dr_willis> urlin2u,  installed gnome shell, selected gnome at the login screen here was all i did.
<urlin2u> dr_willis, cool I hadn't messed around with it, 11.10 is a bit buggy on my aceraspire.
<urlin2u> exspected though.
<dr_willis> only had a few issues here. and there.. nothing  like the last alpha i tested :)
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: dr_willis +1
<bullgard4_> How am I supposed to unmount a thumb drive in GNOME 3?
<urlin2u> dr_willis, its not real bad just the control with the mouse freeze up at times for a minute or so, with no indication of why, the cpu is normal and the ram. This is on my computer though so I just reboot to another setup if I get tired of it.
<zniavre> ho wow the nex lightdm theme big Bravo to dev !!!
<zniavre> new*
<h00k> zniavre: when did that drop?
<zniavre> few minutes ago
<h00k> oh look
 * h00k upgrades
<dr_willis> did they finally change the wallpaper? :)
<zniavre> must see by yourself my english is too poor to tell what happen really but it's wnderfull
<zniavre> (im not a big fan of new things but this one is a killer)
<dr_willis> not a fan of new things.. go back to dos? :)
<dr_willis> brb. time to reboots i think
<h00k> zniavre: also, do you notice the 1-px or so outline on the top unity bar?
<zniavre> no
<h00k> for some reason, it just 'feels' more solid
<h00k> my Unity bar is autohiding, I don't remember if I set that or not
<h00k> aand unity crashes ^.^
<h00k> is it always autohiding now?
<h00k> zniavre: this http://i.imgur.com/km62d.png
<h00k> zniavre: check up by my clock, it's really visible there
<zniavre> i can't see that pixel my panel in transparent with no shadow (and no clock too)
<zniavre> in/is*
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/hlAu9.png
<h00k> zniavre: ah, you're not so default of a setup :p
<zniavre> not really :o)
<dr_willis> Hmm..
<dr_willis> sorry new lightdm theme.. just dosent really impress me. :)
<h00k> I find it purdy, for now. It's different, needs refining
<zniavre> :o)
<Ian_Corne> hey h00k
<Ian_Corne> i see it too now
<h00k> Ian_Corne: which which?
<Ian_Corne> it's all around i think
<Ian_Corne> the 1 px line
<Ian_Corne> weird!
<h00k> ah, okay
<h00k> Yeah, I see it on top and bottom
<dr_willis> they really shouldent  make it where you have to look for the session setting/menu it needs to be Obvious its there.. and a menu.. :)
<h00k> I'm going to assume it's used by debugging something, positioning, etc, etc.
<dr_willis> testing out lightdm --test-mode    to get a better look...
<dr_willis> It seems to have a player for banshee in the top panel...
<zniavre> dr_willis,  what is xephir package please
<dr_willis> Building dependency tree
<dr_willis> Reading state information... Done
<dr_willis> E: Unable to locate package xephyr
<dr_willis> grr wrong paste...
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:~$ Xephyr
<dr_willis> The program 'Xephyr' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<zniavre> how nice way to get package name
<dr_willis> yep
<zniavre> thank you
<dr_willis> not really noticed that feature in any non-ubuntu disrtros
<Ian_Corne> I cannot login with the new lightdm :p
<Ian_Corne> ah a restart fixed it
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> trying anything it the panel piece in the right top breaks it
<Ian_Corne> but it looks nice
<zniavre> ha !!
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> grrrrr gtk-3.x still make rounded tooltip but menu still not rounded i can't understand why
<BUGabundo> evening friends of the Dark
<Ian_Corne> Hello mister insect squasher
<h00k> it's not dark here yet, silly.
<Ian_Corne> I'm stresstesting thunderbird, downloading all of my gmail
<Ian_Corne> it's pretty dark where I live h00k :p
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: want an extra 200GBs of mail?
<BUGabundo> its all tar'ed away in maildir format :)
<Ian_Corne> noty
<Ian_Corne> I'm at 19% of gmail now
<Ian_Corne> don't know how many mails
 * BUGabundo starts dding urand | mutt -s boo -- Ian.Corne@gmail.com
<Ian_Corne> yeah, wrong :p
<Ian_Corne> I lost Ian.Corne
<BUGabundo> OL
<BUGabundo> you fial
<Ian_Corne> and google doesn't respond to my retrieval requests :p
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> want  ian@BUGaubndo.net ? :P
<Ian_Corne> noty :D
<BUGabundo> #dislexia
<user-> hi all, is it possible to configure vino from command line?
<coz_>  hey guys
<BUGabundo> for those that use this kind of thing http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<Ian_Corne> Google chrome is already on 11 :)
<Ian_Corne> but good to see 64 bit for linux again
<BUGabundo> I don't use chrome on linux
<BUGabundo> I kinda miss the PDF player :(
<C-S-B> eek, just decided to update to 11.10  and its messy on my vaio z series!
<rww> well yes, it's an alpha
<DexterF> hi
<coz_> hey
<C-S-B> i was surprised that 3d worked on my 11.04 install and not on this though. :/
<DexterF> feature freeze today - so if packages.ubuntu-com says X intel-video v2.15.901 that's carved in stone?
<C-S-B> flash working for everyone else?
<C-S-B> well working as well as it ever has
<Ian_Corne> DexterF: Nothing is ever carved in stone
<Ian_Corne> but it's pre-chisseled
<Ian_Corne> :p
<DexterF> Ian_Corne: well, 2.16 is just out and has the same prerequisites. well, I guess that made it a lot easier to compile manually perhaps
<Ian_Corne> you can ask in the mailing list if they're willing to update :)
<Ian_Corne> thunderbird uses chrome to render the emails?
<BUGabundo> o.O
<BUGabundo> used to be genko
<BUGabundo> gecko
<BUGabundo> micahg: ^^^^^^^^
<Ian_Corne> well, i was working in it, and it just warned me a script on the page: "chrome://somethign" was running
<jcole> Ian_Corne: highly unlikely
<Ian_Corne> for a long time
<jcole> Ian_Corne: http://www-archive.mozilla.org/xpfe/ConfigChromeSpec.html
<micahg> no, it's not chrome as in google chrome
<Ian_Corne> ah :)
<jcole> Ian_Corne: "Chrome is the user interface parts of the application window that are outside of a window's content area. Toolbars, menu bars, progress bars, and window title bars are all examples of elements that are typically part of the chrome."
<Ian_Corne> ok, my bad
<Ian_Corne> was confused, when I saw chrome :D
<Ian_Corne> an update for less..
<Ian_Corne>  Revert to gzip compression for the package's data tarball.  Packages in
<Ian_Corne>      the base system may not use bzip2.
<Ian_Corne> was wondering already, what could have been changed to less :D
<BUGabundo> nity nite
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-11
<Andre_Gondim> there aren't daily build for i386 today?
<urlin2u> Andre_Gondim, hasn't been for a couple always this way ay =th ehe transitions
<urlin2u> at the
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<charlie-tca> actually, alternate images are available at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/20110810/
<charlie-tca> only the live/desktop images are failing
<urlin2u> ubuntu daily live cd
<urlin2u> ubuntu daily live cd
<urlin2u> I was typing the browser and it shows here.
<nlsthzn> Hi all, Just did an upgrade from Natty to Oneiric. Ubuntu 1 is giving me an error if I try and run it... Any issues at the moment (or should I go and make a bug report?)
<nlsthzn> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/logger.py: cannot import name LOGFOLDER
<magn3ts> You know what looks *really* good? Purple, grey, and orange.
<magn3ts> Orange scrollbar on a purple terminal. Hot.
<farciarz84> hi, time+calendar disappeared from task-bar. How to relounch it?
<farciarz84> I've installed indicator-datetime, how to start it?
<magn3ts> also, please tell me ubuntu isn't shipping with a guest acct enabled that can read the default users home dir
<magn3ts> please
<hv> Is there a way to "refresh" X11 after a new display is attached?
<zniavre> relog ?
<hv> ?
<hv> was that for me?
<Ian_Corne> hv: driver?
<Ian_Corne> if you're using anything but the nvidia blob, use gnome-display-properties
<hv> I don't have gnome-display-properties
<hv> Now that I think of it, where did it go?
<hv> there is the "Displays..." options in the indicator menu on the right.
<hv> but that does not run gnome-display-properties anymore
<hv> actually, apt-file tells me there is no gnome-display-properties in oneiric.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> oh right sorry!
<Ian_Corne> i'm on my 11.04 machine :D
<hv> heh. OK. :)
<hv> anyways.  Does X11 (xrandr, etc) have a way to "clean-up"/"refresh" a display?
<hv> oh actually it seems it is compiz's problem, not X11.
<hv> so after attaching a new display I have to restart compiz.
<farciarz84> hi, time+calendar disappeared from menu-bar. How to relounch it?
<davidcalle> farciarz84, have you tried /usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service ?
<SMJ> after upgrading to Oneiric I haven't been able to compile my SDL program. is there something wrong with the headers? it's a single .cpp file with multiple headers, and it's linked with -lSDL in the compilation one-liner
<SMJ> " undefined reference to `SDL_Init' "
<SMJ> etc
<IdleOne> !info colord
<ubottu> colord (source: colord): system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-1 (oneiric), package size 112 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<farciarz84> davidcalle: (process:11353): libindicator-WARNING **: No watchers, service timing out.
<farciarz84> (process:11353): Indicator-Datetime-WARNING **: Shutting down service!
<oimon> is ubuntu one control panel broken in 11.10 alpha currently?
<SMJ> so... how do I change the fonts in the new classic Ubuntu?
<SMJ> if changing fonts is impossible, I'll lose all hope in Ubuntu
<SMJ> any recommendations for the next distro to try?
<SMJ> anyone around?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> I am around
<oimon> SMJ i think stuff is missing in the alpha at the moment cos they pulled in gtk3 stuff
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   do you know if there is a min iso available yet?
<coz_> mini
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<Ian_Corne> but i'd guess not
<Ian_Corne> are you limited in bandwith?
<Ian_Corne> otherwise, just go for a server iso, remove all you don't want and build from there?
<Ian_Corne> I got an ubuntu down to 26mb used like that
<Ian_Corne> ram that is
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  no  not limited,, I just got used to using the mini
<Ian_Corne> well, using a mini for alpha testing is wel...
<coz_> Ian_Corne,   yes  no need to complete that :)
<AlexDevilLX> Hi
<AlexDevilLX> where can i get xubuntu 11.10 DVD 32bit?
<bazhang> hi
<Ian_Corne> AlexDevilLX: I'm gonna guess you can't yet
<Ian_Corne> either way, it's still alpha :)
<AlexDevilLX> so
<AlexDevilLX> i cant get kernel 3
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<oimon> AlexDevilLX: get the ubuntu 11.10 and install xubuntu-desktop for now
<oimon> will 11.10 have a new xfce release?
<oimon> i guess there isn't a new one to put in. 4.8 is the latest
<Ian_Corne> AlexDevilLX: if you only want the 3.0.1 kernel
<Ian_Corne> there's a ppa
<charlie-tca> Ypu can never get xubuntu on DVD.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<SMJ> why do Ubuntu and GNOME developers want to make the users completely disabled? how do I change the language I want to use? formerly most of the display managers had a menu at login.
<popey> SMJ: in 11.10 ?
<SMJ> yes.
<charlie-tca> oimon: It will have the latest versions of all the modules
<charlie-tca> but we will have to wait until 12.04 for Xfce 4.10
<BluesKaj> BBL ...shaggy lawn needs a haircut
<mauri> error using moun to update package: it seems that Qapt is missing o disappers............ WHAT SHOULD i DO
<ephan> I have a question about the Daily Builds of 11.10
<ephan> What is an alternate iso?
<Pici> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<h00k> d'aw, you beat me :)
<Pici> :)
<ephan> Thanks guys
<ephan> I can use it to install it on real hardware too right?
<h00k> ephan: yep
<ephan> thanks, time to go and upgrade
<h00k> ephan: good luck
<h00k> ephan: you can also 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' as well
<topyli> i'm using vanilla gnome. when i unplug my power adapter, my laptop incorrectly reports a critically low battery state for something like 10-20 seconds until it becomes sane again. as a result, gnome-power-manager hibernates the machine
<topyli> i used to be able to turn this off in gconf, but the setting now does nothing. i can't find a suitable dconf key
<topyli> halp :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu?
<Pici> gnome3?
<topyli> bah
<topyli> Pici: yes
<topyli> oneiric, vanilla gnome session
<topyli> the gconf key worked in 3.0 on debian even, but not anymore in this 3.1.x that we  have
<topyli> of course it doesn't really help that hibernation doesn't work but the machine just freezes :)
<topyli> a-ha! they've moved a lot of the functionality to gnome-settings-daemon
<topyli> ok, it's it's in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power, set critical-battery-action to 'nothing'
<topyli> fyi :)
<topyli> the guilty release: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/core/3.1/3.1.4/NEWS
<h00k> I still have the battery bar on my desktop
<topyli> h00k: i do have it as well, and of course i want to see how low i am. i just disable the auto-die-on-battery action :)
<BUGabundo> wuzzzuppp ?
<BUGabundo> who broke X again?
<BUGabundo> .D
<BUGabundo> had to use $ startx just to be with you guys
<h00k> BUGabundo: what dedication. I'm touched!
<topyli> if startx starts x, obviously it's not broken
<BUGabundo> topyli: okay... lightdm
<dr_willis> Hmm. VLC workng for anyone else.. it just pops up a window with no borders or anything here..
<AlanBell> I think desktopcouch is a bit borked
<AlanBell> quickly apps won't run because they want authentication
<dr_willis> well vlc video.avi   works...
<BUGabundo> PA is DOA
<BUGabundo> took me a couple of pulseaudio -k to get it working
<BUGabundo> cifs is dead on boot too
<dr_willis> but just 'vlc'  displays just the title bar in an odd shadowy way. Oh wait - i am on gnome-shell also. so that might have part to do with it.
<BUGabundo> lightdm messy
<BUGabundo> chromium is back to being slow
<dr_willis> ive not updated in a few hrs... :)
<BUGabundo> most media players have been broken for me for weeks
<Ian_Corne> dr_willis: i get that with empathy when it starts at login
<Ian_Corne> i kill it and then reopen, and it works
<BUGabundo> gnome.player, totem, mplayer, none will play from CIFS
<h00k> So, my unity is broken right now, so I grabbed the gnome session, my toolbars are *ugly*, any protips for getting the actual theme installed?
<jbicha> h00k: make sure gnome-themes-standard is installed and then use gnome-tweak-tool to set Adwaita as your window theme
<h00k> jbicha: 'gnome tweak tool' is the only one to do that?
<jbicha> h00k: you could do it manually with dconf-editor (part of dconf-tools) if you like
<h00k> jbicha: 'tweak' type tools worry me (remember automatix)
<h00k> but I'll try it
<jbicha> h00k: gnome-tweak-tool is nothing like those tools, it's just a front-end to dconf and gconf
<h00k> jbicha: I see that now
<jbicha> it could even be a simpler replacement for ccsm if someone gets around to submitting tweak pages for Unity
<h00k> even with adwaita, it looks oogly -> http://i.imgur.com/b3ez6.jpg
<h00k> unless I have to log out/back in
<jbicha> h00k: check Windows> Theme
<h00k> jbicha: Adwaita
<h00k> toggle maximize, lower, menu
<jbicha> then try logging out
<h00k> jbicha: much prettier.
<edgy> Hi, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ doesn't contain an iso for amd64!
<charlie-tca> edgy: daily-live images have been broken since monday
<charlie-tca> Hoping to have one tomorrow
<edgy> charlie-tca: I want to try update-manager -d to upgrade from natty. Are there serious issues?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I would wait a day, at least
<edgy> charlie-tca: thanks for hint
<charlie-tca> FeatureFreeze today, by tomorrow, maybe things will settle down now
<jbicha> edgy: there's a brand new Unity that hasn't been fully tested yet & other last-minute changes
<edgy> jbicha: but I can at least switch to kde or gnome if unity has problems, right? beside unity never worked for me before ;)
<charlie-tca> Um, why did unity break Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I think there are some other issues, too
<jbicha> edgy: tomorrow may still be safer as there are some transitions today
<h00k> that brand-new unity is broken for me right now ;)
<edgy> charlie-tca, jbicha: I will appreciate it if you can help me in my new buy. In our local shop we have HP Pavilion dv6-6185ex and HP Pavilion dv6-6096ex. I am not sure whether oneiric would support these and would also want to know which is better
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-12
<edgy> the problem I am afraid of is the dual VGA: Intel and ATI
<charlie-tca> I don't have an answer. Maybe take a live cd in and try it
<jbicha> edgy: I don't know that specifically, but like charlie says, see if they'll let you boot a Ubuntu live CD
<edgy> charlie-tca, jbicha: the problem is even if the system boots from a live CD, I don't know how can I test swiching between the VGA's in linux. this is why I am asking ;)
<charlie-tca> I never use more than one video card in a machine at a time. Sorry I can't really help with that.
<jbicha> right, I have no experience with live-swapping; it might require killing X anyway...
<edgy> this is promising but I need to check further: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTcyMQ
<BUGabundo> nite
<h00k> Thumbnails of an mp3 is the albumart. Awesome.
<rww> what
<hv> gnome-open didn't apparently make it to gnome3.  What is the standard way to open a file using the desktop's default application?
<hv> there are the xdg-* tools, but I am not sure which one, if any, can be used to issue the "open document with default application" command.
<jbicha> hv: xdg-open is what you should be using, I believe it requires gvfs-utils to be installed (it's a bug that it's not pre-installed)
<Laibsch> can somebody please have a look at whether bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<h00k> SO, I installed ubuntu-desktop over the top of xubuntu, and I have all the newest Unity menu with the new Ubuntu Start dealio
<rww> what is ubuntu start
<h00k> But the Unity application (Start) menu seems to be confused about which applications are there.  For instance, 'terminal' doesn't bring up gnome-terminal, even though I know it's there. 'gnome-terminal' doesn't either
<h00k> rww: it's the topmost lens in the bar on the left
<rww> h00k: I don't have Ubuntu installed :|
<h00k> rww: uploading screenshot
<h00k> rww: apparently not, stuff crashed
<rww> lol.
<h00k> rww: http://i.imgur.com/IlFgW.png
<h00k> apparently that's the menu now, instead of on the top left
<h00k> Anyway, is there...maybe something I'm missing that gnome-terminal isn't showing in the Unity menu?
<jbicha> h00k: terminal shows up for me, but the Unity dash is in pretty rough shape
<bullgard4_> Oneiric has got a /run directory. Why has Oneiric introduced this directory?
<micahg> bullgard4: http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory
<WaltherFI> Ubuntu One crashing and not syncing on oneiric. Anyone had and/or solved this problem?
<bullgard4_> micahg: "/run is a new cross-distribution location for the storage of transient state files—that is, files containing run-time information that may or may not need to be written early in the boot process and which does not require preserving across reboots." I do not understand why a location for the storage of transient files might be necessary for  »cross-distribution« puropses.
<urlin2u> WaltherFI, the alternative is available, but not the daily live cd, I have seen this on development transitions in the past
<micahg> bullgard4: consistency
<micahg> bullgard4: http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory#Is_.2BAC8-run_FHS_compliant.3F
<bullgard4_> micahg: Ah! Understood. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<micahg> bullgard4: you're welcome
<zniavre> good morning
<topyli> bullgard4_: those files used to be under /var, which is often mounted on a partition on its own and thus might be mounted relatively late in the boot sequence. by moving the directory for them to the root, it'll be available at once
<topyli> bah, the link already explained it
<bullgard4_> topyli: Yes. :-)
<dsathe> hello
<dsathe> really badly need help , some update just killed all my sound :(
<dsathe> any ideas ?
<dsathe> bump
<dsathe> really badly need help , some update just killed all my sound
<dsathe> tried reinstalling all alsa and pulse related files
<dsathe> no luck
<dsathe> dmesg | grep audio  too coming up blank :(
<SevenMachines> dsathe: maybe have a look at 'lspci |grep -i Audio'?
<SevenMachines> Or go into sound settings and check if the output is set correctly, it can change itself sometimes
<dsathe> SevenMachines:
<dsathe> that is all fine
<dsathe> i get the required controller
<dsathe> Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<bullgard4_> What program writes text in the file /run/motd?
<njin> hello, there's someone running oneiric fully updated with nouveau drivers?
<dupondje> njin: yes ?
<njin> dupondie, hello, have you got delay in dragging windows with xorg and compiz jumping at high values?
<njin> with freezes and crashes?
<dsathe> no sound
<dsathe> any fix ?
<dsathe> caused by l8st update
<dupondje> njin: works fine here
<stoneguy> Anyone know about missing isos from Daily Live? Been a few days now.
<njin> dupondje, sorry, wich model of card do you have?
<bullgard4_> ! sound | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jbicha> stoneguy: it's being worked on, maybe you'll have new isos today, maybe it'll still be a few more days
<stoneguy> Thx, jbicha. Feared things got seriously borked. Missing sending reports to Launchpad recently :)
<oimon> how can i use ubuntu classic on oneiric?
<jbicha> oimon: just make sure gnome-panel is installed and choose Gnome Classic at login
<jbicha> "indicator" status menus don't currently work there though & Ambiance looks a bit off in the panels there
<jbicha> but it basically works
<oimon> hey, simple solution, thanks. wow it's fast compared to unity!
<ephan_> Is there a fixed time of the day whent he Daily Build is updated?
<dupondje> njin: sorry was away
<dupondje> mmmm :D
<dupondje> its a dell XPS 15
<dupondje> don't know it by hart :p
<Jimbo666> I installed a bajillion updates last night on 11.10, and now when I try to log in it says "Failed to load session "Ubuntu". Is there a fix?
<bullgard4_> Descriptions of LightDM are scarce. Does LightDM work as a windows manager also? Or what is the GNOME 3 window manager?
<jbicha> bullgard4_: a display manager handles login, user-switching, & I guess screenlocking & the "screensaver" now too
<jbicha> the Gnome Shell window manager is Mutter, or Gnome Shell itself depending on your perspective
<oimon> anyone else suffering from a broken software centre? clicking install doesn't work atm
<jbicha> Gnome 2 & Gnome 3 Fallback use Metacity, although Compiz can also work
<jbicha> oimon: if that's the same problem as update-manager being broken, it will be fixed today
<jbicha> apt-get still works though
<jbicha> or Synaptic
<bullgard4_> jbicha: Your statement: "[11:36]	<jbicha>	bullgard4_: a display manager handles login, user-switching, & I guess screenlocking & the "screensaver" now too" contradicts that of http://linuxwiki.de/DisplayManager.
<bullgard4_> jbicha: Thank you very much for your help.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: that linuxwiki doesn't load for me, but you can see https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/X_display_manager_%28program_type%29
<bullgard4_> jbicha: 'http://linuxwiki.de/DisplayManager: The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy." --  There seems to be disagreement in the Linux community about the range of functions of a »display manager«. --  Thank you again.
<oimon> i notice full screen dash option has disappeared in 11.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Lynoure> Hello, I'm pondering about trying 11.04 Alpha3 on my HP Pavalion dv6
<coz_> Lynoure,   cool
<bazhang> Lynoure, its 11.10
<Lynoure> bazhang: I know
<Lynoure> bazhang: just typoish
<coz_> Lynoure,  did you already test it with the live cd ?
<Lynoure> coz_: not yet, will, unless someone tells me today it has some major showstoppers
<Lynoure> (in which case cannot bother to burn the dvd)
<coz_> Lynoure,  well, the only issue is that it is still alpha software
<Lynoure> coz_: that's almost like a perk.
<Lynoure> coz_: bug reports get attention and even fixes :)
<dr_willis> setting up a flash drive with grub2 to boot the daily iso file.. is handy :) just replace iso.. you are updated
<coz_> Lynoure,  excellent  then try it out... cant hurt if you appreciate the bugs
<Lynoure> coz_: rather, nearly everything has bugs anyway.
<coz_> Lynoure,  there you go.. then you already  qulled any doubts :)
<coz_> quelled
<coz_> did I spell that right?
<bazhang> yes
<coz_> :)
<jussi> hrm, just ran the upgrade, had a small kernel issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664301/
<jussi> (thoats apt-get install -f after the upgrade to oneiric
<utusan> looks like 11th update messed up the sound.  just 1 app can use the sound sys now
<om26er> how can I remove bluetooth indicator from panel?
<aroman> hey what software can I use to create a screencast (desktop video + microphone audio) on Oneiric?
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bazhang> aroman, same as the usual?
<aroman> bazhang: tried all of them, none work
<bazhang> aroman, what exact errors
<aroman> well istanbul is 4 years old and doesn't support appindicator, so that one's pretty much useless
<aroman> recordmydesktop says it couldn't configure/open the sound card
<aroman> and likewise for ffmpeh
<aroman> xvidcap uses OSS and padsb doesn't support the full spec that it's using apparently
<aroman> bazhang: but interestingly the control-center pane for sound can use my mic perfectly and record it.
<bazhang> aroman, very odd indeed. perhaps there is some new one I know nothing about.
<aroman> bazhang: yeah. I figured i'd ask in here since I see some ubuntu developers creating screencasts in Oneiric apparently without problem
<bazhang> aroman, yep wise choice. perhaps when the channel is more active can help out. apologies
<aroman> bazhang: no worries, thanks for your help in any event :)
<mrslv> #join #ayatana
<mrslv> lol.. sry
<bazhang> try /join
<mrslv> I know
<bazhang> ok
<aroman> bazhang: ah i found the bug. looks like it just cropped up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/824507
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 824507 in recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "Cannot access sound card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aroman> jml: ping
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  what's the correct way to configure gdm3's background image in oneric?  the old  gconftool-2 method that worked until natty doesn't seem to work anymore.
<Pici> Q-FUNK: a lot of things are being migrated to dconf, have you checked there (I don't know what their editor tools is)
<aroman> Pici: Q-FUNK: dconf-editor, in the dconf-tools package.
<Q-FUNK> Pici: could be.  I wouldn't know what their editor tool is either.
<Q-FUNK> aroman: is there any documentation about using that with gnome products?
<aroman> Q-FUNK: what do you mean? It's virtually the same thing as gconf
<aroman> from an end-user perspective I mean
<aroman> and like gconf schemas, it's pretty self-documenting
<Q-FUNK> aroman: I need to configure custom backgrounds, GTK themes and icons within a metapackage.
<Q-FUNK> sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type string /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/funkyware-dude.jpg
<aroman> Q-FUNK: shave a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/elementaryos/default-settings
<Q-FUNK> that's what i would have used until natty.
<aroman> specfically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/elementaryos/default-settings/view/head:/debian/elementary-default-settings.gsettings-override
<aroman> i believe that's what you're looking for
<aroman> (dconf is a backend for gsettings)
<Q-FUNK> aroman: thanks.  looking...
<Q-FUNK> aroman: yes and no. it shows me the default values of different desktop schemes, but not which tool to use to apply my own or how.
<Q-FUNK> aroman: evidently either ubuntu-artwork or gdm uses some other tool to set the pink background as it default, but it's unclear which one.
<aroman> Q-FUNK: i wasn't meaning to show you the default values
<aroman> that package applies them
<jml> aroman: hi
<aroman> jml: hey I saw you reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recordmydesktop/+bug/824507
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 824507 in recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "Cannot access sound card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jml> aroman: yes
<aroman> jml: i wanted to ask if you've found a workaround, and let you know that's definitely not just a gtk-recordmydesktop bug
<aroman> (as my comment confirms)
<jml> aroman: set device to 'plughw:0,0'
<aroman> jml: brilliant! worked like a charm
<aroman> jml: thanks a lot :)
<jml> aroman: np
<dsathe> yeah my sound is ded in generall too
<dsathe> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> dsathe, open a terminal. alsmixer -V all
<dsathe> BluesKaj:
<dsathe> i have tried all that
<dsathe> levels are fine
<BluesKaj> all what ?
<dsathe> pcm
<dsathe> alsamixer
<dsathe> all elevels ok
<dsathe> pulse output ok
<dsathe> lspci ok
<dsathe> lsmod all ok
<dsathe> but no sound
<dsathe> alsa is broken some where coz mpd with out to alsa failed
<dsathe> pulse runs atop alsa so no hope util core is fixed
<dsathe> i did reconf linux - sound base
<dsathe> tried multiple kernels , custom kernels too
<dsathe> something went wrong
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio eh , I never use it personally , but if you must then install pavucontrol ...it gives more options and settings , dsathe
<dsathe> as i said pulse is adaemon atop alsa
<dsathe> sound core is broken
<Q-FUNK> aroman: it still remains unclear to me how someone is supposed to apply generic desktop settings to GDM only using that.
<dsathe> speaker-test fails
<dsathe> afaik tht is core alsa
<BluesKaj> it's a soundserver layer , yeah and mostly useless IMO
<dsathe> ALSA lib dlmisc.c:254:(snd1_dlobj_cache_get) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<dsathe> Playback open error: -6,No such device or address
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio that is
<dsathe> BluesKaj: usefull for multiple sr sinc
<dsathe> and on the fly switches
<dsathe> alsa-lib error
<BluesKaj> have you tried not using pulseaudio ?
<dsathe> and as luk would have it my hw does not support opensound :(
<dsathe> OSS4
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...
<dsathe> BluesKaj: yes i did start in a init level sans pulse no luck
<dsathe> asound test also fails
<BluesKaj> what player(s) ?
<dsathe> alsa basic tests
<dsathe> no players
<dsathe> tried mpc
<dsathe> ncmpcpp too
<dsathe> initially i thought it was due to kernel update
<dsathe> so cheked tht out too, removed changes to opts in modprobe for my module too
<BluesKaj> what default soundcard/devices in phonon
<dsathe> i dont use phonon
<dsathe> snd_hda_intel
<dsathe> is the module
<dsathe> phonon is kde specifik afaik
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dsathe> is there a way to produce a more deatild debug log
<dsathe> so i could paste it some where
<BluesKaj>  /var/log
<dsathe> ill ive these a shot , though i doubt i changed any of this , tried trouble shooting from arch wiki on alsa
<dsathe> hmm
<dsathe> funny that ' dmesg | grep audio' is blank
<dsathe> BluesKaj:  nah the help page is no use
<dsathe> ubutnu help pages only ok for small minor issues and skimming docs
<dsathe> i have tried all from arch and pulse and alsa wikis
<dsathe> no  use
<Pici> I *think* ubuntu-bug sound is valid
<dsathe> and not an issue with my hw coz audio is just fine on arch
<dsathe> Pici:  any idea is ther a bug report
<Pici> dsathe: I don't if there is one logged.  I can test on my laptop later today. I have the same sound card, but I haven't rebooted lately.
<BluesKaj> dsathe, dunno much about gnome sound ...forgot that phonon is a kde default ... I use kde without pulseaudio but with the default phonon
<dsathe> phonon now uses gst as a backend
<BluesKaj> or vlc
<BluesKaj> if you install it
<dsathe> it earlier used something else
<dsathe> interseting
<dsathe> it used xine afaik
<dsathe> used kde before too clunky
<dsathe> insane finish tho
<BluesKaj> vlc runs great on my media server pc ...fine video and digital out if you set it up right
<dsathe> gnome laked it till shell/unity (i dun wanna start th shell/unity mongering)
<dsathe> each to his own
<BluesKaj> digital audio out
<dsathe> hmm
<dsathe> i did that with arch and xbmc
<dsathe> :P
<dsathe> nice iface for a media center
<BluesKaj> xbmc is ok , but , too many menus to get anything to play
<dsathe> and arch light for an atom with custom built kernels stripped for an atom and pulling out anything i did not need
<dsathe> anyone got nvidia curren to build against linux 3 git 22 or newer
<BluesKaj> dsathe, sounds to me that you might have stripped out a bit too much
<dsathe> no its my 8th rev
<dsathe> time tested
<dsathe> and yeah rite now i am on stock 3.0.0-8
<BluesKaj> yeah and no audio
<dsathe> the latest one tht trickeled into oneric
<dsathe> no definitely not an kernel issue
<dsathe> i hav 5 diff kernels installed of all possible types
<BluesKaj> well have fun ...bbl
<dsathe> same issue across all
<dsathe> bbye
<dsathe> waiting for ck to rel 3.0 patches :P
<dsathe> will moove to arch , come bak once oneric is fixed , no sound suks , ill try to pull up the logs n report it
<dsathe> no video is cool , no sound not OK
<traskers> I'm running +1 right now, and for some reason a few applications (Marlin and Nautilus are the ones I've noticed) won't theme? They don't load any icons and the GTK theme is just Redmond.
<w231232131> I was just gonna test Alpha 3 in VMWare, installed all the drivers and put the compiz --replace switch to the startup and now I can't see Unity elements. I can access the Terminal. How do I edit the startup applications to reverse this?
<traskers> w231232131, can you run "metacity --replace" from the terminal?
<traskers> Or would it be "mutter --replace" now?
<w231232131> traskers: The VM locks up every time I run it.
<traskers> w231232131, run "gnome-session-properties" and you should be able to remove "compiz --replace" and then log out and back in and everything should be flash.
<w231232131> traskers: That worked. Thanks.
<traskers> No problemo.
<em> .w 3
<htorque> can anyone running up-to-date oneiric please do "ubuntu-bug <whatever>", send (not file) the bug info and look if the URL you are sent to ends with a questionmark?
<traskers> htorque, what do you mean "<whatever>" ?
<htorque> any package you like, i'm just interested in the url you are sent to as for me that ends with a "?" which leads to LP telling me it couldn't find a referrer (the long number in front of the "?")
<htorque> so, eg. do "ubuntu-bug unity", let it collect the data and send it online, look at the end of the url and just close the browser tab
<traskers> No "?" for me.
<htorque> thanks
<traskers> No problem.
<htorque> traskers: one question - which browser are you using? maybe that's an issue with opera
<traskers> It opened up in Firefox.
<htorque> k, thanks again :)
<htorque> rats, also shows up with an "?" in firefox and chromium :(
<traskers> I just did it again, and that time it showed up.
<traskers> The first time, I had to log-in to launchpad and it didn't show up when it redirected me.
<BUGabundo> howdy ppl that one day could make me very happy....
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo ..how happy ? :)
<BUGabundo> how happy can one be?
<ChrisBuchholz> Whats up with the cd image of alpha 3 being bigger that what a cd can contain?
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  are you downloading the daily build maybe?
<ChrisBuchholz> coz_: i dont think so. this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-3/oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<ChrisBuchholz> the iso is 709mb, but when it gets unpackaged on the cd, its 743,7mb, which is 101% of a cd and therefore doesnt fit
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  hold on let me download from another link
<coz_> mmm  looks like it is definitly large
<ChrisBuchholz> coz_: exactly. Weirded me out a bit at first, and then just made me sad knowing that i wouldnt be able to try out alpha 3
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,   yeah it does look large  I am getting about 770  or 730 for 32 bit the first is 64 bit
<coz_> that's odd
<ChrisBuchholz> indeed
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  sorry  727 megs for 64 biut
<coz_> bit
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  mm I didnt think they were moving to live dvd
<ChrisBuchholz> if i had dvds available, it wouldnt be a problem, but unfortunately i dont, and i cant boot from usb either
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to get the alpha 2 cdimage from somewhere? i dont see it at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<triunity> I saw some pictures of the GDM for ubuntu 11.10, am i correct that there will be a guest login for gdm?
<Ian_Corne> it's not gdm
<Ian_Corne> lightDM
<Ian_Corne> and yes
<Ian_Corne> http://www.reddit.com/r/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/comments/jgypm/social_services_will_never_understand/
<Ian_Corne> wtf?
<Ian_Corne> oops wrong window :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-13
<BUGabundo> lololol
<BUGabundo> ntie folsk
<triunity> Hello?
<Ian_Corne> I answered you alreadu
<Ian_Corne> it's not GDM but lightDM and it will have a working guest session yes
<Ian_Corne> wow 302 updates
<Ian_Corne> pulse seems broken
<keithclark> I don't seem to be able to get my Broadcom wireless card to work again under 11.10.  Is this a known issue?
<triunity> Does it work under 11.04 fine?
<keithclark> Yup
<triunity> Hmm...
<Guest66583> Is there ivi remix packages in the alpha 3 repos?
<chaddy> Guest66583: ivi?
<Guest66583> In vehicle infotainment
<chaddy> nice
<chaddy> don't know, sorry
<Guest66583> I am building a car PC and was going to use ice but it has been abandoned but ivi remix was announced a few days ago
<Guest66583> Its a joint project between coinacal GM Delphi and a few others
<bullgard4_> Why is there no longer available motd+shell? See http://man.he.net/man1/motd+shell
<dsathe> Ok i have identified a major major issue with Ubuntu, i have not been having audio in my os for 2 days now
<dsathe> all my logs and lspci/lsmod/dmesg have been clean
<miki> i think cairo-dock may have streched the thingy on top my power icon is missing and so is the search icon on the top thingy lol forgot name of that but im using currently 11.10 alpha 2 updated
<dsathe> so today i realised a unique quirk , the new lightdm has a audio options symbol i clicked on it and ran banshee and sound opts test and wolha i hear stuff
<dsathe> but my user post login has no sound O.o
<dsathe> the gdm or more correctly now the lightdm user seems to be blocking this resource for others !!!!!!!!!
<dsathe> any ideas ?
<dsathe> is there a way in ubuntu to choose environment (different sessions ) without lightdm/gdm
<dsathe> asa aparam to startx
<miki> i couldn't find a ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3 when i downloaded a version of what i thought was ubuntu 11.10 gave me kubuntu sigh....and the last download alpha 3, stopped at the kernel after boot
<dsathe> as a param to startx like in gentoo or arch
<dsathe> coz lightdm is a mess
<dsathe> loads of updates have landed some seem related ill try those and get back
<dsathe> :)
<dsathe> ok its fixed now
<dsathe> thanks so much :)
<miki> also before my mouse disappeared you think might want to check flash 10 the older flash works with ubuntu 11.10 alpha 2 but if i remember correct i had some problems with the flash 10
<bullgard4_> When is the deadline for Ubuntu 11.10 Beta?
<urlin2u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<miki> i wished i would never have put cairo-dock on here my time is where the power icon should be and the left button at the top is gone seems now cairo-dock is a must in graphical user interface
<miki> resizing it might help
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: Thank you. (I did not find this page by googling.)
<urlin2u> bullgard4, no prob, it is a search hit and miss aat times.
<Guest60390> i've a trouble with vmware + ubuntu as guest
<Guest60390> the key combo alt gr + <key>
<Guest60390> doesn't work
<Guest60390> anyone that can help me?
<bullgard6> Where can I find in GNOME 3 the setting equivalent to GNOME 2 System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts > Application font?
<zniavre> gnome-tweak-tool
<zniavre> maybe you sshould install it
<zniavre> bullgard4, *
<bullgard6> zniavre: The package gnome-tweak-tool is installed. Where can I find it in the "System Settings" dialog window?
<robin0800> bullgard6, its in applications
<bullgard6> robin0800: No. It is not in Actiovities > Applications.
<bullgard6> robin0800: No. It is not in Activities > Applications.
<robin0800> bullgard6, yes it is but not called what you thought!
<bullgard6> robin0800: Your message isnot helpful.
<urlin2u> bullgard6, in the terminal ubuntu-tweak   to see if it is installed
<robin0800> bullgard6, "tweak advanced settings"
<zniavre> alt+f2 gnome-tweak-tool ?
<zniavre> or via terminal*
<bullgard6> urlin2u: '~$ ubuntu-tweak; ubuntu-tweak: Command not found.'
<zniavre> [10:20] <zniavre> alt+f2 gnome-tweak-tool ?*
<urlin2u> bullgard6,  how did you install it?
<bullgard6> urlin2u:  How did I install what?
<urlin2u> ubuntu-tweak
<zniavre> -tool *
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> ubuntu-tweak is another software
<urlin2u> my bad I missread it .
<zniavre> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/   vs http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-tweak-tool-gets-option-to-switch.html
<bullgard6> urlin2u:  '~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak; [sudo] password for detlef: ***;  Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig; Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut; Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig; E: Paket ubuntu-tweak kann nicht gefunden werden.'
<robin0800> bullgard6, have you still not found it?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there any info about making themes for lightdm ?
<kjeldahl> Anybody figured out how to get rid of the double task switchers in latest oneiric alpha? More then slightly annoying...
<kavurt> i installed updates, now x cant start. i can only see a black screen. but system is on. ?
<jpds> kavurt: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<kavurt> jpds: there's no errors
<dr--willis> howdies
<penguin42> bug 82253 is really annoying me lately - anyone else seen similar - being in the wrong window manager when logged in?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82253 in elfsh (Ubuntu) "Please sync elfsh (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82253
<penguin42> oops - I mean bug 822253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 822253 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm's metacity stays running in the session that's started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822253
<penguin42> better
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: why are you still using gdm?
<Ian_Corne> don't know if it's the same in lightdm
<Ian_Corne> didn't notice it yet
<penguin42> well they're upgrades so I guess I didn't flip
<penguin42> It's only happening about 1 in 10 boots
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dsathe> hey BluesKaj
<dsathe> issue sorted :p
<dsathe> turns out lightdm was blocking the resource
<dsathe> some update 2day mornin fixwed it
<BluesKaj> hi dsathe. right , heard that it was a prob for many other ppl as well
<BluesKaj> why wouldn't ppl want gdm ?
<dsathe> hahaha no clue
<dsathe> started a lot of the gnome stack apparently
<BluesKaj> anyway , I don't suffer from gnome probs , we have enuff on kde :)
<dsathe> not a very nice thing for people who dont use gnome at all
<BluesKaj> but most things seem stable atm
<dsathe> also anyone here aware of an issue with the recognition of data cards
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> coz mine is not beeeing picked up for a week now
<dsathe> <3 beta sw :D
<dsathe> something always breaking
<penguin42> it'd be boring if it worked :-)
<dsathe> hahaha
<dsathe> true
<dsathe> is this a reported bug/known bug
<dsathe> the data card
<penguin42> dsathe: I've not used them, but it's likely specific to the type of card
<dsathe> edvo
<dsathe> Hauwei if tata photon+
<edgy> Hi, today I upgraded my natty to oneiric. kmail did some migration and created a section called "Previous KMail's disconnected IMAP cache", why the messages are not migrated to the new folders? and what shall I do with section?
<dr-willis>  luke 1000 people here
<utusan> firefox seems to be not behaving properly ignoring volume control. anybody getting the same?
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify if bug 379382 also exists in oneiric?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
 * penguin42 doesn't have multi monitor setup in hos oneiric machines at the moment
<Laibsch> Thanks, penguin42
<utusan> tried looking why and firefox -Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<utusan> permission has everyone read rights
<utusan> reinstall libasound* and same problem
<utusan> any ideas?
<penguin42> any other errors ?
<utusan> tried changing permission to x and same problem
<bullgard6> Why does not appear a »Tweak Tool« symbol in Activities > Applications although the DEB program package gnome-tweak-tools is installed?
<Daekdroom> Did the latest Pulseaudio update break Flash sound?
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, pulseaudio breaks sound on more than just flash
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, since the latest update, that is?
<Daekdroom> It worked fine a few days ago. Now Flash will only work when Pulseaudio crashes :P
<BluesKaj> well, I don't use pulseaudio for that very reason
<BluesKaj> it's apita to keep running
<dr_willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<dr_willis> a dist-upgrade just removed that package.. not sure why.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, what neat things ? :)
<Daekdroom> dr_willis, latest ntfs-3g breaks it, iirc.
<dr_willis> weird.. Not sure how the 2 would conflict. ones for mounting a filesystem.. other is for  doing tools to  the hopefully Unmounted filesystem. :)
<Ian_Corne> dr_willis: and BluesKaj and Daekdroom
<Ian_Corne> they're becomming one package iirc
<Ian_Corne> the projects have merged
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, what do you use instead of PA anyway?
<dr_willis> Ian_Corne,  thats interesting...
 * penguin42 could swear KDE reorders his 'office' menu just when he thinks he knows where something will be
<dr_willis> !info gtkdialog
<ubottu> Package gtkdialog does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, pulseaudio runs on top of alsamixer as a soundserver , therefore it's redundant for my needs ...alsmixer works well with whatever soundcard and frontend you want
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: I thought PA was required to play multiple audo streams at once?
<Daekdroom> Well, alsa has a userspace mixer too.
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Daekdroom> I'd try OSSv4 if Ubuntu weren't so tied to Pulseaudio.
<Daekdroom> *wasn't
<BluesKaj> yeah, but , II don't listen multiple audio streams at once , I can only handle one song at a time
<dr_willis> i like being able to pipe the audio from my laptop to my  other system with better speakers. :) but im lazy
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, if you're streaming to your network then pulseaudio is ok , but there are better apps for that like jack
<dr_willis> They really dont  show off all the neat tricks of pulse audio..  peopel are more impressed with the cube and wobbly windows i guess.
<penguin42> dr_willis: Most of the tricks are only useful if you've got multiple audio outputs and things
<dr_willis> yep.
<dr_willis> wonder if i could pipe my android phone to the pc...
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, I can stream using vlc , pa isn't needed for that ...pavucontrol helps alot for pulseaudio setups tho
<dr_willis> Im not streaming the video.. I just want to watch on the laptop.. and have it play the audio out the nicer speakers.. and i can do it in PA with just a few clicks... no need for any other  stuff.
<dr_willis> i could just unplug the cable.. and plug it in the laptop .. :)
<BluesKaj> this setup here is a media-server pc with vlc as the player , feeding digital audio to an audio receiver and dvi/hdmi video to a panasonic plasma tv
<BluesKaj> and wireless KB and mouse from my easy chair.... lazy man's cave , sort of :)
<dr_willis> Hmm. that feature that keeps the Diallogs Modal on top of the parent.. seems to be getting smarter now... Not noticed an issue with them being messed up/goofy in some time...
<dr_willis> Been using Gmote on android to controll pc. :)   can work as a keyboard/touchpad/media player.
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<dr_willis> vlc, boxee, xbmc, also all have some good remote apps.  I rarely have to reach for the wireless mouse/keyboard these days
<dr_willis> then i learned about the http://youtube.com/leanback  and its remote app..
<dr_willis> Now i can queu up a dozen Videos for the kids and let them watch GummyBear dancing all day long.
<BluesKaj> but a cell phone for remote control ..not in my world :)
<dr_willis> does all i need..  got a low end tablet that does the job also..
<dr_willis> plus i dont lose the remote. :)
<dr_willis> Oh yea.. the thing controlls the $75 blue-ray player i got the other day also.
<dr_willis> I tend to use my Boxee 90% of the time now a days.
<BluesKaj> boxee is ok if you're stateside , but much good for anything elsewhere , except for netflix
<BluesKaj> not much good
<BluesKaj> pandora in europe , maybe
<dr_willis> I dont really use it for netflix that much.. except for the kids.
<dr_willis> play stuff from my own fileservers, and alternative web surfing box. :) it can even handle a keyboard/mouse.
<dr_willis> Just saw ROku 2 - comming out.. it can play Angry Birds....
<BluesKaj> bah.. angry birds
<dr_willis> kept the wife happy for a few weeks...  thats all i can say on it. :)
<Guest66351> Any word on how to alpha test the ivi remix
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3]  Why does not appear a »Tweak Tool« symbol in Activities > Applications although the DEB program package gnome-tweak-tools is installed?
<Daekdroom> Is it only here or is the new Dash really slow to render?
 * mendred has gone fishing: Gone away for now
 * mendred is back.
<rww> !away | mendred
<ubottu> mendred: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mendred> rww: oops sorry! silenced it!
<rww> thanks :)
<penguin42> anyone else finding the notification pop ups have switched to a HUGE font ?
 * bullgard6 too.
<BluesKaj> not on kde
<magn3ts> Is it possible to make nautilus any worse?
<penguin42> oh it's always possible to make stuff worse
<magn3ts> "Failed to load session gnome". Cool.
<charlie-tca> sure, I would think making anything worse can be done easier than making things better
<BUGabundo> evening friends
<BUGabundo> back to lubuntu
<BUGabundo> couldn't get to X, gdm or lightdm
<BUGabundo> fuuuuuu
<penguin42> with what errors?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/665245/
<BUGabundo> helps?
<penguin42> not really, lots of errors but not sure which are normal
<kyubutsu> is there an option for k3b to force burn 701mb iso into a 700mb cd-r
<BUGabundo> I installed nvidia blob
<BUGabundo> I installed gdm
<BUGabundo> othing worked
<BUGabundo> so lubuntu to the recues
<BUGabundo> this thing is UGLY
<kyubutsu> 701.3 ..
<kyubutsu> grr
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, have you tried , most cds are capable of overburning at least 1%
<kyubutsu> tried once. failed.
<BluesKaj> odd . i put 704 on cdrw
 * kyubutsu sighs
<kyubutsu> really wanted to give muon a try .. just didnt want to have to use dvd-r and waste the space
<BluesKaj> muon is in the repos
<KM0201> BUGabundo: ugly?.. lubuntu is sexy
<BUGabundo> you are not seeing the samething as me, then
<KM0201> BUGabundo:  i love it
 * rww doesn't
<KM0201> BUGabundo: i just love the minimalist approach... it's actually been close to flawless for me..   http://imagebin.org/167725
<BUGabundo> yeah... don't like
<BUGabundo> I guess I got used to Ambience.... fuuuu me
<KM0201> it does tak ea little getting used to if you're used to gnome/kde.. but.. man, it is FAST.. and like i said, sexy..
<rww> then again, I use kubuntu, so nobody here listens to me
<BUGabundo> rww: LOL yofel_ does
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu "just works"
<KM0201> i disagree, the reason i went lubuntu, is because xubuntu kept locking up, etc.
<charlie-tca> You are allowed to disagree. I never have a lock up here, though
<charlie-tca> I don't understand these freezes, lockups, etc. that I never get
<KM0201> if it had only been once, i'd have stuck w/ xubuntu,l cuz frankly, i do like xfce better than lxde, but.. i had constant lockups, thought maybe it was compositing, so i disabled all that, and it kept happening.
<rww> I'm probably going to try Xubuntu again when 11.10 comes out. It seems to be improving rather than getting worse as /some DEs/ are ;)
<kyubutsu> whats the point of having a 3ghz puter to run xubuntu. go kde!
<kyubutsu> >:(
<kyubutsu> anyway, i go burn this alpha3 on a dvd   :-/
 * rww uses USB for oversized ISOs :P
 * BUGabundo boots from ISOs :P
<BUGabundo> frak
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio trunk is broken too
<yofel> hm, anyone else getting debusms error when installing something? Stuff like "debsums: invalid package name 'binutils'"
<yofel> *debsums
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> did you run apt-get update *recently* ?
<yofel> well, that happens on apt-get install, my last update is a few hours old
<BUGabundo> update now ? :P
<BUGabundo> Unpacking debsums (from .../debsums_2.0.48+nmu3ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<yofel> nothing relevant to update
<BUGabundo> working fine here
<yofel> hm, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/665307/
<BUGabundo> eeewww
<penguin42> yofel: I had something similar - I think I had to uninstall debsums and reinstall - but I've almost got a feeling that either debsums is screwed or maybe the package database is
 * yofel tries
<yofel> hm, no, that didn't help..
<BUGabundo> its a kde problem :)
<Daekdroom> Oooh. We're past FeatureFreeze. Does that mean OO is going to ship Libreoffice 3.3 instead of 3.4?
<BUGabundo> does anyone even cares what Productivity Suite we have?
<BUGabundo> how many users even use that ?
<Daekdroom> I use it every once in awhile.
<Daekdroom> But 3.3 is not compatible enough with MS Office standards.
<BUGabundo> is any?
<BUGabundo> and does MSFT have standards now ?
<BUGabundo> :P
<penguin42> hmm - 3.4 was announced as ready for production use which would be good to have I guess - I do and have used it, and would prefer to keep closer to the edge on Lo - they seem to be fixing stuff which is a good thing
<Daekdroom> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-libreoffice-packaging
<Daekdroom> Work items for ubuntu-11.10-beta-1: package LibreOffice 3.4.1 for Oneiric: INPROGRESS
<penguin42> looks promising
<Daekdroom> The package from the PPA only built on AMD64, tho.
<penguin42> I'm sure a bit more forceful persuasion will persuade it to build on x86
<kyubutsu> o.0
<kyubutsu> 'tis awesum!
<kyubutsu> i like muon. besides being a cool subatomic particle
<kyubutsu> fonts get a +1 too
<kyubutsu> and default clock widget is +1 too
<Daekdroom> muon?
<kyubutsu> so far so good.. oneiric looks good for kde
<kyubutsu> :D
<penguin42> kyubutsu: Yeh it's not bad - it seems to have cured some fullscreen interactions KDE was having with the open radeon drivers
<penguin42> kyubutsu: I'm seeing a bit of weird flickering when running gnucash under it though - not sure if thats the kde theme engine or if it's just gnucash
<kyubutsu> that too.. 'cause i run this on radeon hd 5450 .. no problems so far
<penguin42> hd4350 here
<kyubutsu> i used to get flickering when using gwenview fullscreen
<kyubutsu> need further testing on this alpha3 tho
<penguin42> I was trying digikam - its' OK but I don't find it intuitive
<kyubutsu> as far as preferences go.. i luv gwenview
<kyubutsu> it really does everything i expect from it
<kyubutsu> and when you get the plugins package for it, it does more than enough, including scanning jobs
<kyubutsu> kipi
<kyubutsu> !
<kyubutsu> am very excited for kde on oneiric
<kyubutsu> :D
<penguin42> kyubutsu: It works nicely - there are only a handful of things I miss relative to Gnome2
<kyubutsu> quassel notifications works nicely too.. not that it didnt back in 11.04 but still
<kyubutsu> ;)
 * rww ponders upgrading
<rww> need to reformat anyway, may as well upgrade and poke around first
<kyubutsu> the rww has second thoughts.. fear not.. i encourage you to try this alpha
<kyubutsu> :D
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-14
<kyubutsu> see? the activites thing? i believe it's finally taking shape
<kyubutsu> starting to, that is..
<kyubutsu> -_-
<penguin42> doesn't do much for me - I might try it a bit more; but I tend just to use a lot of desktops - although kde desktop switching isn't as nice as Gnome 2
<kyubutsu> i give you that, but i just cannot get back to gnome2 or unity at this point [from an ubuntu standpoint]
<kyubutsu> i dun quite believe in 'many desktops'
<penguin42> I use 9 :-)
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<kyubutsu> you funny
<penguin42> I have them in a 3x3 setup
<kyubutsu> you know kyu means 9 in japanese?
<kyubutsu> heh
<penguin42> no I didn't - that's the 1st obscure fact of the day - and it's only 1am
<penguin42> if kyu means 9, then what does butsu mean?
<kyubutsu> well.. semantically, you could say it translates as 'nine disciplines'
<kyubutsu> but it's really just an americanization of .. stuff
<kyubutsu> its complicated
<kyubutsu> or. it could be more of a japanization of american concepts
<kyubutsu> o.0
<kyubutsu> wth
<kyubutsu> kde ftw.. bottom line
<penguin42> nod
<kyubutsu> The muon is an unstable subatomic particle with a mean lifetime of 2.2 µs
<kyubutsu> :(
<kyubutsu> the muon is a chubby electron
<kyubutsu> o.0
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> but not as chubby as a Tau
<kyubutsu> i see
<urlin2u> cough mtheory
<kyubutsu> i think they used this sort of subatomic particle theory to think off the inFamous
<kyubutsu> [game]
<Daekdroom> kyubutsu, but what did muon mean in that context?
<kyubutsu> nothing. it was MY theory ..
<kyubutsu> anyway, muon is halted at 51%   :-/
<kyubutsu> abort or not to abort, thats the question
<kyubutsu> on libgphoto2-port0
<C-S-B> My laptop seems to be trying to suspend and failing ( i think due to network manager) when closing the lid on power. I don't want it to even enter suspend on lid close but the setting has disappeared to control this.
<penguin42> kyubutsu: I've found the KDE package manager often hangs part way through
<BUGabundo> nite folks! bed it is
<yofel> gn
<cjohnston> Does anyone else have an issue after yesterday where the unity bar does not come to the front when the pointer is at the left (or top left) of the screen?
<C-S-B> My laptop seems to be trying to suspend and failing ( i think due to network manager) when closing the lid on power. I don't want it to even enter suspend on lid close but the setting has disappeared to control this.
<escott> C-S-B, gnome 3 thats a known complaint. when gnome 3 extensions are enabled that may be more easily done. there may be a gsetting you can change
<cjohnston> I also have when I alt+tab, the new window switcher, plus the old one.. any ideas?
<C-S-B> cool, i'll have a look. Excuse my ignorance, where are gsettings
<escott> C-S-B, http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2011/02/03/on-laptop-lids-and-power-settings/
<C-S-B> cheers.
<ali1234> all the makes me real glad i never use a laptop
<C-S-B> Thanks escott : gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugin.power lid-close-ac-action blank incase you cared. :)
<C-S-B> although I do hope suspend gets fixed, worked in Natty, since its something to do with NM, I imagine I cant be the only one?
<escott> C-S-B, thanks... i probably should set that on my own
<C-S-B> cmd failed on mine...
<Daekdroom> cjohnston, try using unity --reset to reset compiz and have the old alt+tab disappear.
<C-S-B> escott, must have been a spelling area somewhere working now.
<Daekdroom> Be aware that it'll reset your unity/compiz to default, and you might lose custom configuration.
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] What program package is responsible for writing messages in the lower middle of the  screen image?
<bullgard6> GNOME 3 tells me: "Wireless network disconnected" but annoys me endlessly with messages: "Authentication required by wireless network". How can I switch off these messages without infringing the ability of my laptop to find a new wireless access point when having moved to a new location?
<robin0800> bullgard4, where are these messages in the log file?
<robin0800> bullgaro6, where are these messages in the log file?
<robin0800> bullgard6, where are these messages in the log file?
<bullgard6> robin0800: These messages have appeared on the screen. --  What log file do you speak about in particular?
<bullgard6> Youtube: "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. Upgrade to Flash Player 10." Where should I properly download Flash Player when using Ubuntu? As a Firefox 5 plugin via Firefox?
<topyli> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bullgard6> topyli: Oh dear! This command even downloads gcc-4.6. It takes 6 mins to complete.
<topyli> enjoy :)
<bullgard6> topyli:  Done. It works. --  Thank you.
<topyli> bullgard6: cheers
<edgy> Hi, where is libreoffice?
<edgy> sorry seems there ;)
<Shvelo> hey
<Shvelo> will the software centre in Onieric have the new look?
<Shvelo> *oneiric
 * Shvelo is waiting
<IdleOne> new look?
<Shvelo> new design of ubuntu software centre was announced on OMG! Ubuntu
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] How can I delete all games packages? I'd love that they will never re-appear.
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] Where are the reasons summarized that Canonical pefers Thunderbird against Evolution?
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] Where are the reasons summarized that Canonical prefers Thunderbird against Evolution?
<bullgard6> What GNOME 3 substitute to Teatime can you recommend?
<edgy> Hi, kmail cannot sync the messages
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Hitme> hello?
<Hitme> anyone?
<Hitme> too much bots here
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Hitme> .....
<BluesKaj> odd , now the app indicator icon in the taskbar disappears while app is open , rather than sticky after it's closed
<Hitme> im just asking is anyone alive?
<penguin42> pre-breakfast, so I'm not sure alive is suitable
<Hitme> #ubuntu
<bullgard6> Hitme: I am alive.
<BluesKaj> coffee being consumed here ..trying to wake up :)
<Hitme> The update manager keeps updating
<Hitme> when i refresh the repo, it says partial upgrade and a distribution upgrade
<bullgard6> IdleOne: Don't play just for playing. --  I asked several questions, and you did not answer them.
<Hitme> and its a endless loop
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I did not know the answer so I did not answer
<IdleOne> bullgard6: ^
<IdleOne> bullgard6: if you don't like the amount/quality of support you are free to ask somewhere else also
<Hitme> after the partial upgrade, the problem goes away, for a while until i install something or there is a update
<BluesKaj> hitme , close it , then in the terminal , sudo dpkg --configure -a , also may need to run sudo apt-get -f install
<Hitme> 269 not upgraded
<Hitme> the sudo configure command has no response
<BluesKaj> Hitme, there won't be
<BluesKaj> Hitme,  sudo apt-get -f install
<Hitme> did that
<Hitme> 290 packages not upgraded
<Hitme> 0 updates
<BluesKaj> I see you posted in ubuntu as well
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update
<Hitme> did that
<Hitme> still no change
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hitme> 184mb to be upgraded
<Hitme> yes or no?
<Hitme> i did it once and it keeps poping up after a while
<Hitme> its a temporary fix
<robin0800> Hitme, best to use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade IMHO
<BluesKaj> Hitme, your package manager has a bug if it keeps notifying
<Hitme> thats the probwlm
<Hitme> and its the exact same packages
<BluesKaj> turn notificationsa off and update/upgrade thru the terminal
<astraljava> Sometimes happened to me in 11.04 as well. Annoying, really.
<BluesKaj> which packages
<BluesKaj> ?
<Hitme> core system packages
<Hitme> like unity, libs, etc.....
<BluesKaj> which package manager?
<Hitme> and im on Alpha 3
<Hitme> synaptic
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have some issues with synaptic as well, so I removed it , but I run kde anyway and muon seems to be ok for reference purposes.
<Hitme> im using ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 3
<Hitme> thats the latest version
<robin0800> Hitme, well use aptitude then
<Hitme> or there is alpha 4
<BluesKaj> yes alpha 3 here ....most ppl in this chat are using it as well
<Hitme> aptitude command not found
<Ian_Corne> not by default
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install it
<Hitme> and i dont want to have 2 package manager
<robin0800> Hitme, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | Hitme
<ubottu> Hitme: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Hitme> its outdated
<bazhang> Hitme, no its not
<Hitme> and i have doubts on it running 11.10
<bazhang> Hitme, it runs fine.
<robin0800> Hitme, only thing outdated is synaptic which is going to be removed
<Hitme> how about upgrade from terminal?
<BluesKaj> I used aptitude for many yrs , but apt has fianlly been "fixed" and it's as safe as aptitude used to be or more so now
<Hitme> would it work?
<bazhang> Hitme, yes of course
<Hitme> i will try
<robin0800> BluesKaj, I just love safe-upgrade for a development system
<Hitme> just asking, what is your opinion about the alpha version so far
<Hitme> is it better than 11.04 or somewhat worse?
<penguin42> it's not too bad at the moment
<BluesKaj> robin0800, safe-upgrade is used in apt-get as well , but it's not part of the command , from what was reading a few months back
<ikonia> Hitme: you're using it - so you should know
<penguin42> few bugs here or there, but it's also fixed one that was really annoying for me
<ikonia> Hitme: you made statments in #ubuntu that you where using it,
<Hitme> yes why?
<robin0800> BluesKaj, no I think only in aptitude
<Hitme> for me its better than 11.04
<ikonia> Hitme: ok - so you don't need opnions, you know if it's better/worse for you
<Hitme> i tried to uninstall unity on 11.04 and instead it uninstalled gnome
<Hitme> talk about desktop manager wars
<ikonia> Hitme: because it depends on gnome,
<ikonia> Hitme: do you have anything useful to say beyond complaining ?
<Hitme> yes
<Hitme> im just giving my opinion
<ikonia> ok - please don't, as it's coming across as blind complaining
<Hitme> i hope the new software center would come when its the final version
<Hitme> looks coo,
<Hitme> but hidden
<Hitme> just asking, when i try to install some apps on software center, it say i need to use natty
<ikonia> what exactly does it say and what application
<Hitme> like flash player and adobe reader
<ikonia> what is the exact error
<Hitme> it says that i need to use natty repo
<Hitme> and gave a choice to revert or
<ikonia> I have never seen that. Have you logged if there is a bug logged for it ?
<Hitme> um no?
<ikonia> that's worth doing
<IdleOne> you have mixed repos in your sources.list
<Hitme> it say availabe from natty-partner source
<IdleOne> should have upgraded properly
<Hitme> but apt-get says its all oneric
<jtaylor> acroread is not available in oneiric yet
<jtaylor> will come later
<Hitme> ah
<Hitme> a reinstall perhaps for my system?
<dr_willis> ive not really seen a need for acroreader  on my linux installs lately..  could be it has some features i never need. :)
<Hitme> i mean a ubuntu reinstall
<Hitme_> sorrymy ipad crashed
<Hitme_> thats why i dced
<dr_willis> Heh  that will teach you!
<dr_willis> Its going to be a "Tablet Xmas" this year i bet....
<Hitme_> huh?
<dr_willis> big gift will be some sort of tablet. :)
<Hitme_> i got mine last christmas
<dr_willis> Best Buy guy said they are expecting like 40+ differnt kinds of tablets to be on their shelfs  by xmas. they are ging to have to rearange the store. :)
<Hitme_> no ubuntu tablets
<Hitme_> wonder when it will come ouy?
<Hitme_> gtg bye
<BluesKaj> tablets don't do much for me ...they won't last , I hear stories about trying to keep scrns from becoming gummed up a real pita
<BluesKaj> ipads
<penguin42> I can kind of see them being useful; haven't got one myself yet
<dr_willis> gummed up screens? Hmm.. gummed where? :)
<dr_willis> the wife likes her phone but wants a bigger screen.. so a tablet is what she 'needs'
<dr_willis> but she dosent need a $500 one. :)
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, guess it depends who uses it ...keep it away from kids
<dr_willis> Heh.. its the grandkids that constantly want to play 'talkng tom' on her phone..
<dr_willis> 3 yr old looks at a phone (any phone) and says 'kitty cat!'
<dr_willis> shes mainly using it for email, and checking weather/websurfing    these days.. :) from her bed.. heh....  and as a tv-remote.
<BluesKaj> guess 'm just old ...regard ipads as phones with big screens ...who needs a phone that big :)
<dr_willis> people with bad eyesight.. like my wife. :)
<BluesKaj> grandaughter is 12 ...Ipad for christmas...I thought that was bit much
<dr_willis> 2 and 5 here.. both boys.. :)  wife wants a granddaughter to spoil....
<dr_willis> oh wait.. hes 2 and a half now.. :) he has to get that half in...
<dr_willis> hes a 'big boy'
<BluesKaj> I have 4 grandaughters ...too many ...I can't afford to spoil them
 * jussi reminds people about the channel that ends with -offtopic ;)
<penguin42> OO is obviously just working too well
<dr_willis> Im still not too sure how unity is supposed to work on tablets...   (back to ubuntu chat!) :)
<BluesKaj> seems so penguin42 , no real probs right at least ...but I'm on kde 4.7 so it might different in gnome country :)
<BluesKaj> now
<penguin42> dr_willis: ? I'd assumed that was it's aim - big fat buttons down one edge you can prod with a finger
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That --> machine is on KDE, and this <---  is on Unity
<WaltherFI> I wonder when Canonical orders some tablets from a no-name asian company and starts shipping them with ubuntu in their names and with the official support
<dr_willis> penguin42,  how is the panel supposed to appear? :) if ya touch the side i guess...
<penguin42> dr_willis: Stay up all the time?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, sorry , you confused me
<penguin42> You can get some Tegra tablets for £160 - I'm not sure if anyone has tried forcing Ubuntu onto them
<dr_willis> Yep. seeing more and more tablets all the time.. got a cheap one at CVS pharmacy the other day.. but suddendly the  Amazon app started crashing on it. :( i was using it as a book-reader.
<penguin42> buying a tablet at a pharmacy could get confusing
<BluesKaj> penguin42, here in Canada there's a retail chain called London Drugs , it's hard to find the drug aisle or pharmacist ..it sells pcs , big screen tvs , stereo systems , speakers :)
<BluesKaj> http://www.londondrugs.com/Cultures/en-US/default.htm
<dr_willis> :) had a %25 off cupon. I got the tablet just for watcing videos. and  i set it  up with a ssh-terminal and keybord. so i can IRC from it.
<jussi> sigh. Still no sound on Oneiric
<cdbs> jussi: pulseaudio -k
<cdbs> jussi: ^^ fixes things for me
<cdbs> jussi: pulse hangs frequently, the only way to fix it is to kill it and force it to re-spawn itself
<jussi> cdbs: what does that do?
<cdbs> jussi: it kills pulseaudio so that gnome-session starts it again
<cdbs> and it also makes sure it is started again :)
<jussi> cdbs: I fear for me on kubuntu it wont be helpful, but Ill try
<cdbs> try it
<cdbs> jussi: worked?
<dr_willis> I dont even have speakers on my Testing box here..  no idea if sound works for me.
<BluesKaj> I just remove pulseaudio ...no need for it here
<jussi> cdbs: nope
<cdbs> :(
<jussi> Kmix shows "dummy output" :(
<mendred> Hi... i had upgraded from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, and i now get an error: incompatible license when i select a kernel and boot..the os boots just fine after that..but the plymouth splash doesnt appear....i am trying to debug the cause of this..any pointers would be appreciated..
<kavurt> my ubuntu's internet connection is too slow, it was the same in alpha 2. is it common?
<dr_willis> havent heard many people mention the issue kavurt  you wired? wireless? what chipset?
<kavurt> it's wireless. i have kubuntu natty on the same computer. it's normal
<kavurt> dr_willis: i have 20 mb connection, natty shows that. but oneiric downloads updates with 10 kb
<BluesKaj> jussi, do you absolutely need pulseaudio?
<jussi> BluesKaj: doesnt help if I remove it sadly
<jussi> then kmix just wont start
<kavurt> dr_willis: ahterow communications ltd. ar928x wireless adapter
<BluesKaj> jussi, what about alsamixer , does it show your soundcard?
<dsathe> kavurt: nope no issues here
<prod_> HI all, can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. I am trying to install oneiric alpha dvd amd64. I hit small bugs on both install and live so am insatting in text mode. My partition setup is: 10GB sba1 as /boot and the rest of the drive is a logical group where / is a logical volume in that group. but i cannot install grub. red screenerror on text mode
<BUGabundo> good afternoon folks
<Johnny_Giggles> evening all
<Johnny_Giggles> May I ask about development on 11.10?  Are there any significant changes from 11.04 in terms of gcc, make, etc? I do a lot of C coding in gedit
<jtaylor> the most significant is --as-needed default
<Johnny_Giggles> I don't know that option
<jtaylor> but it only causes problems for buggy builds
<jtaylor> gcc 4.6 has a much improved link time optimizer, thats probably the most significant improvement
<BluesKaj> prod , could be you have setup a boot partition where grub needs to be installed , let grub install itself without a flag
<jtaylor> --as-needed avoids linking shared libraries which are not used in the code
<jtaylor> and it requires the commandline used to link to be correctly ordered
<jtaylor> objectes needing symbols before libraries providing them
<Johnny_Giggles> ok
<Johnny_Giggles> so if one file references another file and there is the opportunity for optimization, can it optimize?
<jtaylor> if compiled with -flto yes
<Johnny_Giggles> Say one file calls function() and the second file contains function() which always returns a constant.  Can gcc discard the function call entirely?
<jtaylor> yes
<Johnny_Giggles> is -flto not default, and if not, why?
<jtaylor> it can pretty much do what -combine -fwhole-program did before
<jtaylor> but much more scalable
<prod_> BluesKaj. I am trying to use this partition for xen use and development. Needing much space for kernels and xen and booting into all kinda of environments
<jtaylor> its very new
<jtaylor> before 4.6 many projects could not compiel with flto because it used to much ram
<jtaylor> e.g. firefox
<jtaylor> many of these issues have ben fixed in 4.6
<jtaylor> but its still a quite ressource intensive operation
<prod_> ok false alarm, even though i was getting errors saying grub couldnt be installed it did and i have managed to boot
<BluesKaj> prod_, try to install grub to / ?
<prod_>  / is a logical volume
<Johnny_Giggles> ok thx jtaylor
<penguin42> anyone else seen 'the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires version -1' - and have any idea which package to report it against?
<jtaylor> what do you mean with version 1?
<penguin42> ?
<jtaylor> In [45]: PyQt4.QtCore.qVersion()
<jtaylor> Out[45]: '4.7.3'
<penguin42> well that line came out of running ubuntu-bug and a similar error came out of running lp-shell
 * penguin42 really should learn python
<jtaylor> I don't understand the problem
 * penguin42 resets this conversation
<penguin42> When I run lp-shell or ubuntu-bug I get an error similar to the one above; and am wondering what to report it against
<BUGabundo> ahahahaa
<BUGabundo> penguin42: afaik only you and yofel where having problems with KDE packages
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Something is obviously not happy somewhere in the python stack on kde, but I don't know any python to suggest what the most sane package to report it against is
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> odd error
 * penguin42 picks python-kde4
 * BUGabundo hands penguin42 a bigger poking stick
<jtaylor> mh lp-shell could use a better shell
<jtaylor> regular python shell sucks³
<bullgard6> network-manager annoys me endlessly: "Authentication required by wireless network" after it had told me at the beginning: Wireless network disconnected." I am connected to the Internet vie Ethernet. How to get rid o these messages for this running session?
<penguin42> right, bug 826321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826321 in pykde4 (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] the PyQt4.QtCore module is version 1 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires version -1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826321
<bullgard6> s/o /of /
<prod_> wow, my gnome apps are crashing like crazy on alpha :D
<prod_> desktop apps*
<BUGabundo> not only yours
<BUGabundo> half of mine crash
<BUGabundo> I just press cancel
<BUGabundo> 8 times in a row
<prod_> lol
<prod_> can you change the position of unity bar?
<bullgard6> prod_: My GNOME 3 applications do not crash.  -  Catch error messages and report them to Launchpad please.
<prod_> update seemed to help stop the crashing
<BUGabundo> prod_: I tend to be a gnome classic user... but on lubuntu right now. login is borked for me
<yofel> penguin42: rebuilding pykde4 helps
<prod_> xen gonna hit the xen
<BluesKaj> seems ppl are avoiding kde , but it also appears to have fewer probs than other desktops atm
<nperry> Ubuntu Mono is nice!!
<penguin42> pulse isn;t entirely happy
<penguin42> it's occasionally dying on me
<BluesKaj> penguin42, do you have pavucontrol , paman or paprefs installed  ?
 * penguin42 thinks so
<penguin42> all of them
<BluesKaj> penguin42, do you feed an audio receiver or any such device or is it strictly pc soundcard connections, and do you feed multiple audio sources/streams to your network ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Very simple - just audio out of stereo socket
<BluesKaj> penguin42, then if yo're just listening thru pc speakers and not feeding other sounds over a network then you really don't need pulseaudio ...it's redundant in a setup like yours , alsa should fill your needs
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It solves the problem of multiple things trying to drive audio at once
<BluesKaj> penguin42, for example ? I don't quite understand
<penguin42> BluesKaj: With just alsa I can't play flash at the same time as my music player running
<cjohnston> Does anyone else have an issue where the unity bar does not come to the front when the pointer is at the left (or top left) of the screen?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, but why would you ?
<penguin42> cjohnston: Doesn't for me
<penguin42> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> have different sounds playing simultaneously ...guess i'm getting old
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh, I have music playing but will watch a short youtube thing
<cjohnston> penguin42: since an update two days ago, if I have any other windows maximized, I can't get the unity bar to come up without hitting the ubuntu button on the keyboard.. and that brings out the entire window
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Or have music running and start a game going ; with Alsa one of them will probably crash/hang failing to open the sound device
 * BluesKaj just shakes his head , ok penguin42 , nm
<penguin42> cjohnston: It's being a bit random for me - pressing the windows key is bringing it up at the moment - but the Ubuntu icon at the top left has gone
<cjohnston> penguin42: thats the issue i have
<penguin42> right, time to make some dinner - back in 30
<penguin42> crumble is in
<celeryman> hello, using ubuntu 11.10, lightdm login... cant login as user, guest is fine, after i put in password for user, does like a soft restart then takes me back to login? any ideas? and thanks
<trism> celeryman: anything in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log or :?-greeter.log can also be interesting
<celeryman> would you like me to post?
<trism> celeryman: sure
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Starting Light Display Manager 0.9.4, UID=0 PID=552
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Loaded configuration from /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Registered seat module xlocal
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Adding default seat
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Starting seat
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Starting new display for greeter
<celeryman> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Starting Local X Display
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Using VT 7
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Activating VT 7
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/:0.log
<penguin42> in a pastebin!
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Launching X Server
<celeryman> [+0.17s] DEBUG: Launching process 613: /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<celeryman> [+0.19s] DEBUG: Waiting for ready signal from X server :0
<celeryman> [+1.81s] DEBUG: Got signal 10 from process 613
<celeryman> [+1.81s] DEBUG: Got signal from X server :0
<celeryman> [+1.81s] DEBUG: Connecting to XServer :0
<celeryman> [+1.82s] DEBUG: Starting greeter session
<celeryman> [+1.83s] DEBUG: pam_start("lightdm", "lightdm") -> (0x948dc88, 0)
<celeryman> [+1.83s] DEBUG: Starting session unity-greeter as user lightdm logging to /var/log/lightdm/:0-greeter.log
<celeryman> [+2.07s] DEBUG: Opened ConsoleKit session 02e722025a206b8abe560ce24e449379-1313343769.256612-295482080
<celeryman> [+2.07s] DEBUG: Adding session authority to /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority
<celeryman> [+2.42s] DEBUG: pam_open_session(0x948dc88, 0) -> 0 (Success)
<celeryman> [+2.43s] DEBUG: pam_setcred(0x948dc88, PAM_ESTABLISH_CRED) -> 0 (Success)
<celeryman> [+2.43s] DEBUG: Launching session
<celeryman> [+2.43s] DEBUG: PAM returns environment 'GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-oA0rBT GNOME_KEYRING_PID=1197 PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games LANG=en_US.UTF-8'
<celeryman> [+2.43s] DEBUG: Launching process 1198: LIGHTDM_FROM_SERVER_FD=16 DISPLAY=:0 HOME=/var/lib/lightdm GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-oA0rBT XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=02e722025a206b8abe560ce24e449379-1313343769.256612-295482080 GDMSESSION=unity-greeter LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LIGHTDM_TO_SERVER_FD=19 XAUTHORITY=/var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority USERNAME=lightdm DESKTOP_SESSION=unity-greeter
<celeryman> oh, sorry...
<penguin42> what about the .xsession-errors file for your user?
<celeryman> quick question, never used pastebin before, do i just copy a link into here?
<trism> celeryman: yes, after you pastebinit just give us the url
<celeryman> http://pastebin.com/g0DSusd0
<celeryman> that is var/log/lightdm
<trism> celeryman: don't really see anything unusual there, ~/.xsession-errors may explain why the session is failing as penguin42 suggested
<celeryman> okay, one sec
<dr_willis> It would be neat if 11.10 does multiseat support in an easy to use way..  I just noticed that   n> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Adding default seat     line and rembered seeing it in the lightdm configs...
<celeryman> http://pastebin.com/fWECAer5
<celeryman> thats all of it   thanks again for all yalls help
<nperry> With the Ubuntu mono font, is it always going to be a seperate name from Ubuntu font?
<dr_willis> arent most mono fonts that way?
<dr_willis> I seem to recall droid sans being that way also..  never really paid attention to it. :)
<nperry> Just checking, they normally are.
<nperry> But ubuntu mono looks nice in my urxvt
<celeryman> do i need any more info?
<dsathe> anyone here tried to build nvidia current on a custom kernel
<dsathe> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.0.1-ck1-sathe-rev5 is not supported
<dsathe> any solutions
<celeryman> comp tweaked... sorry
<trism> celeryman: sorry, I'm not really sure what the problem is, may want to try creating a new user and see if they can log in successfully
<penguin42> nothing too obvious - nautilus is really not very happy from that - but I don't know if that's really the issue
<trism> yeah I get those nautilus errors with a 'working' session
<celeryman> okay, thanks
<penguin42> wonders if there is any aim to have .xsession-errors empty unless something bad happens - it would be nice
<dsathe> any idea
<dsathe> plz anyone
<dsathe> i cannot seem to get nvidia-current to build against a custom kernel
<celeryman> really appreciate yalls help..
 * penguin42 bets celeryman is Texan
<BluesKaj> dsathe, why a custom kernel anyway ?... bound to be probs
<penguin42> dsathe: My guess is that the nvidia driver (that I don't use) explicitly checks the version and rejects other versions - so you might just have to shortcircuit the check
<bjsnider> dsathe, custom kernels are your own project and are not supported
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, since his kernel is tagged -ck it likely means he's using con kolivas's scheduler instead of the built-in kernel scheduler
<penguin42> bjsnider: He can't expect support, but if anyone knows it's not unreasonable to ask
<dsathe> i guess
<dsathe> building nvidia from src too
<dsathe> :D
<dsathe> bjsnider: i realise but dkms of an os should work , ubuntu must support such basic functions
<dsathe> this is no M$ had anfor gods sake
<Ian_Corne> i didn't quite understand that last one :p
<dsathe> if we cant install custom kernels on a linux dist i think its rather limiting
<bjsnider> you did install it
<bjsnider> this is all offtopic
<dsathe> agreed
<guntbert> dsathe: remember you are running an alpha version
<dsathe> but someone would know rite
<Ian_Corne> yes, probably, and most likely they are not here in this 20 minute timeframe you're talking now
<dsathe> no harm askin :( if someone can help
<bjsnider> dsathe, find the dkms maintainer and ask him
<Ian_Corne> that's true offource :)
<dsathe> hahaha
<dsathe> k ill figure it on my own den , thanks neway
<Ian_Corne> well, your question is asked, should some1 with the required knowledge happen to read it, they might respond, but I doubt they're checking ehre for the backlog
<bjsnider> check the dkms control file and it will tell you the ubuntu/debian maintainer's name and email address
<dsathe> bjsnider: it will be easier to build from src
<dsathe> i dont think its right to bother him with something small as this
<Ian_Corne> the ubuntu maintainer is contacted at ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ian_Corne> that's not really bothering, it's an email to a list :)
<Ian_Corne> there is however this: Please consider filing a bug or asking a question via Launchpad before contacting the maintainer directly.
<dsathe> Ian_Corne: thanks for the info , ill generate a more complete bug report on it first then submit
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<dsathe> i am aware of of lp i use it ;)
<dsathe> i though it was a bug on my side or a small trivial error , not a major one that would need the maintainers interaction , if i could solve it without that no harm giving it a shot , else ill mail
<bullgard6> network-manager annoys me endlessly: "Authentication required by wireless network" after it had told me at the beginning: Wireless network disconnected." I am connected to the Internet vie Ethernet. How to get rid o these messages for this running session?
<vvcv> t
<vvcv> hi
<dsathe> interesting there is a package that reads nvidia-current-updates and nvidia-current
<dsathe> both have exactly the same functionality
<dsathe> in oneric
<dsathe> repos , is that wierd ?
<dsathe> both point to 280.13-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> dsathe, depending on the nvidia card , the drivers from nvidia's site appear to be working , such as the 280.13 for more recent cards
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<BluesKaj> I'm using the 289.13 from the launchpad ppa ..dunno if it's been modded vs the nvidia more proprietary one
<BluesKaj> err 280
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<BluesKaj> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dsathe> BluesKaj the 2 packages in the rpo is something wierd and new
<dsathe> i hope its not a bug
<dsathe> is ubutnu rel planning a to provide bleeding edge updates as nvidia releases a new stable unix drivers
<dsathe> in the form of nvidia-current-updates
<vvcv> should i use 10.04 10.10 11.04 or 11.10
<dsathe> vvcv 11.04
<dsathe> to all users , if so i think its brilliant move
<dsathe> esp for ppl trapped with fermi gpu
<dsathe> and new to nix , building is a pain
<BluesKaj> guess he din't get the hint
<dsathe> :D
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: you could at least tell him that 11.10 is not meant to be used as a system for working :p
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, Me? ..why me ? :)
<Rods_Tiger> I?ve just updated to 10.10 but I'm having a problem with the screen settings. Is there an obvious way of having the screen stay on forever? It seems to have a maximum limit of one hour, which is clearly nowhere near enough.
<guntbert> Rods_Tiger: 10.10 is supported in #ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> is it?
<Rods_Tiger> I thought it was still in alpha, hence here
<guntbert> Rods_Tiger: of course, this channel is for 11.10
<Rods_Tiger> that's the one
<guntbert> ahm you mistyped :-))
<Rods_Tiger> no, I didn't, I didn't realise it was called 11.10
<guntbert> Rods_Tiger: its easy: year.month
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<Rods_Tiger> this is 2011 already? time flies
<Rods_Tiger> anyway, that's beside the point, I didn't ask about the name of the thing, I asked about the screen settings
<guntbert> Rods_Tiger: sorry, no help from me in that realm, in my 11.04 there is "never" at the bottom
<bjsnider> vlc has got to be the hardest package to build from source that we have in linux
<Ian_Corne> Rods_Tiger: I asume you mean on a laptop?
<Ian_Corne> hmm, probably desktop too
<Ian_Corne> I also don't see any way to set it higher then an hour, or disable it..
<Rods_Tiger> I used to have an xset setting, when I knew how to do that sort of thing, but the upgrade ate it.
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i know what you mean
<Ian_Corne> there's also no option in the power settings menu
<Ian_Corne> Rods_Tiger: I suggest filing a bug against the gnome-control-center package
<Rods_Tiger> this is going to cause a lot of people to complain - what about the people who watch films on their computer? Most films are more than an hour long
<Ian_Corne> or whatever the package is with the screen option
<Ian_Corne> Rods_Tiger: most movie players keep your OS from doing that
<Rods_Tiger> really?
<Ian_Corne> they keep an "alive" state
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Ian_Corne> flash full screen doesn't
<Ian_Corne> or didn't
<trism> Rods_Tiger: currently I have: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false; and then xset -dpms; and that seems to have killed it
<Ian_Corne> aha, the very handy setting " gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false" ofcource :p
<Rods_Tiger> mine was something like that. In fact, it was a couple of years ago so I can't remember any of it now, but it set the screen to power up in the morning, then power down at midnight, and left it on all day (as a photoframe).
<Rods_Tiger> with the help of a cron job
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<Ian_Corne> well, there also was a gui way to do it in 11.04 (not timed tho)
<Rods_Tiger> I'll just have to learn how I did it all over again.
<Ian_Corne> well yes, maybe commandline, but the setting should still be in the power menu or the screen menu
<trism> previously I could just disable the screensaver and set blanking to never in the power manager but those options are gone unfortunately
<Ian_Corne> can't have a grandma having to do commandline stuff because she's thinking to long about her next scrabble move
<Ian_Corne> trism: exactly what I meant
<Rods_Tiger> it could do with a special 'photoframe' mode (which is what I use it for, not counting the apache server)
<Rods_Tiger> that way it can display the photos folder forever. If it had time off and time on options, I'm sure a lot of people would find use for that.
<Ian_Corne> well if you set gnome eye or what is it, to slideshow and cycle
<Ian_Corne> doesn' tit keep the display alive?
<Rods_Tiger> that'll override the screen blanking?
<Rods_Tiger> I use feh, btw
<Ian_Corne> try it :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm wondering why you even have unity running when there's only apache and that running :)
<Rods_Tiger> I shall. I tried almost all of them some time back, and none of them were suitable for one reason or another, and feh was the only one that was
<Rods_Tiger> true - it's just in case it needs to get used as a 'normal' computer now and then (which pretty much didn't happen in the end)
<Rods_Tiger> it's an Acer Aspire One netbook with a knackered battery of 10mins lifetime now, connected to a spare 15 TFT display, and this was a good use for both otherwise redundant units.
<Ian_Corne> you can still use it without unity
<Ian_Corne> but that's not a solution to the general problem ofcource
<Rods_Tiger> which is unity? same as gnome?
<Ian_Corne> yeah it's the DE
<Ian_Corne> desktop environment
<Rods_Tiger> the upgrade asked me about something like a DE or a lightDE
<Ian_Corne> for you, you could just start a basic X session and run the feh command :)
<Ian_Corne> that's lightDM
<Rods_Tiger> aha. I chose the lightDM
<Ian_Corne> that's something else :)
<Rods_Tiger> it's not a particularly heavy computer
<Ian_Corne> well, it replaces GDM
<Rods_Tiger> aha - the thing that signs me in?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<diverse_izzue> hi guys. my laptop is doing something new: under high load, the CPU reaches 100 degrees celcius and the kernel performs an emergency shutdown. that never happened under earlier releases. ideas?
<Ian_Corne> well, do you have anything to compare it with, another version of ubuntu or windows loaded on the system?
<Ian_Corne> otherwise, it could be just dust clogging up the cooling vents
<urlin2u> diverse_izzue, install htop and look at whats running things can be shutdown with htop.
<diverse_izzue> urlin2u, the problem is not the high load, that's intended. the problem is rather that the fan doesn't step in enough to cool the system.
<diverse_izzue> Ian_Corne, I could be wrong, but I guess the fan control doesn't work like it used to
<Ian_Corne> Well, i don't have that issue atm
<Ian_Corne> urlin2u: even with the cpu at 100% at all times, it should not reach 100°C
<Ian_Corne> the fans should cool it enough
<urlin2u> Ian_Corne, there are controls for that but I forget their names, I have a netbook that wont use any of them.
<urlin2u> Ian_Corne, must run a bit slow with 100% cpu.
<szal> moin folks
<szal> do I see correctly that the new version of the Ubuntu font is considerably bolder than the old one?  (pkg version 0ubuntu5 (Oneiric) vs. 0ubuntu2 (Natty))
<szal> I hardly see a difference between Regular and Bold at 10pt in Konversation
<szal> hmm, possible explanation..  KDE (4.6.5) uses the Medium instead of the Regular
<Ian_Corne> should 11.10 be on 4.7?
<szal> is that fixed in KDE 4.7?  I see that Gtk applications use the correct font
 * szal is not on 11.10
<szal> I just pulled the ttf-ubuntu-font-family pkg from Oneiric
<szal> in the hope that something else about the font was fixed, but it isn't
<Ian_Corne> did you file a bug report with the thing that you would like to see fixed ?
<cyberkilla> (_8(|)
<szal> Ian_Corne: not yet, just noticed that 2 hours or so ago
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<Ian_Corne> well a good first step is seeing if it's fixed already, so good for you! :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-06
<Shirakawasuna> Hi all! I hope this isn't an inappropriate question to ask here, but I wanted to know if the software center has received significant speed improvements for the 12.10 release. It's a bit too slow for me, even with an i7 and 8Gb of ram, so I always use apt-get, but I used to love using it before the switch to html5
<micahg> Shirakawasuna: if something is prohibitively slow, please file bugs
<Shirakawasuna> It takes 15 seconds to even start
<Shirakawasuna> My understanding is that this is normal, for 12.04, as I've used it on several different computers.
<Shirakawasuna> Just wanted to know if anyone was aware of specific improvements/resolved bug reports on the matter
<micahg> that might be the current status, but I wouldn't call taking 15 seconds to start normal
<micahg> took about 10 seconds for me on a i7 w/a 7200rpm drive on precise, not sure about quantal
<micahg> Bug #945524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945524 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Applications Center starting too long" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945524
<ajmitch> as well as multiple apt-xapian-index bugs
<micahg> aye, that too
<ajmitch> the latter is probably what kills my system more
<ajmitch> as a data point:
<ajmitch> 2012-08-06 13:06:11,256 - softwarecenter.performance - DEBUG - ** main window fully ready after: 25.7654662132 seconds
<ajmitch> just started it on my laptop with an SSD, with 12.04
 * ajmitch does have an unusually large number of things in /etc/apt/sources.list, though :)
<Shirakawasuna> micahg: thanks for the response earlier. I apologize for going afk without acknowledging it! That bug report looks very informative.
<X-tonic> Hi, does ubuntu, ubuntu+1 support BTRFS yet?
<Streamstormer> X-tonic, yes of course
<Streamstormer> X-tonic, but the standard is ext4
<simplew> isnt possible to have the sidebar tree in nautilus anymore???
<graingert_ufo> simplew: you can use the nautilus from MATE
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nlsthzn> Hi all. Running the latest daily build of Lubuntu 12.10 in VBox.  Just installed the Guest Addtions and Scale Mode works but when I try Full Screen it stays small (1024x768) and doesn't fill the screen... Any ideas?
<edgy> Hi, I got kernel panic when I modified GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=normal memmap=0x10000\$0x354d80000 memmap=0x100000\$0x1ca170000 quiet splash"
<edgy> any hint what's wrong?
<shane_> can someone please tell me what are the required software sources for ubuntu 12.10, I think I must have deleted one two many when I reas removing some old ppa's where can I get a list please
<shane_> my updates have stopped working
<trism> shane_: default source.list from an install I just completed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132951/
<shane_> ok thanks I will take a look
<trism> shane_: though you really only need main (but restricted universe and multiverse are nice to have)
<shane_> thanks for your help trism, I was googling everywhere but it never come up with your link cheers
<ls612> I was using 12.04, but the support folks on that IRC said that my hardware was only supported in 12.10
<ls612> Where do I go to get 12.10?
<trism> ls612: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3
<ls612> trism: that would be a problem, as my issue with 12.04 is that I had no internet.
<ls612> or cooling fan for that matter, but that's another story.
<trism> ls612: there are links to downloading the cd there (and in the topic)
<ls612> Oh, duh, I missed that what with it being clearly labeled. sorry.
<ls612> trism: one more question, I have an intel i7 Ivy bridge proc. Should I get the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD?
<trism> ls612: depends on if you want to go 32 bit or 64 bit, I always go 64 bit myself now without many issues
<trism> ls612: if you have 4gb+ ram you should probably go with the amd64 iso
<ls612> Cool 64 bit it is. (I have 8 GB of RAM)
<ls612> Thanks for your help.
<Hanmac> some gnome dev say that my udev may be broken ... how can i check this?
<edgy> Hi, I installed xubuntu-desktop and now the boot screen changed, I want my kubuntu-desktop screens back, how?
<edgy> I tried sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<edgy> and it's already set to: * 0            /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth   150       auto mode
<MrChrisDruif> edgy; if this is for version 12.04 or lower, please refer to #ubuntu for support
<edgy> MrChrisDruif: this is quantal
<trism> edgy: you would need to update the initramfs too, so it is usually easier to just reinstall the plymouth-theme-distro-logo package
<edgy> trism: I did but still nothing changed
<edgy> trism: I mean I did the initramfs but I haven't reinstalled that, let me try
<edgy> trism: I now did sudo apt-get --reinstall install plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<edgy> trism: that's it?
<edgy> I will reboot now and see
<edgy> trism: still same xubuntu screen
<Hanmac> for some reason S.M.A.R.T. from udev is not detected anymore :( ... can someone helps me?
<trism> edgy: yeah seems that the xubuntu ones have higher priority so that won't work, hmm
<edgy> trism: how did you figure out it has higher priority?
<Hanmac> and it seems that the xserver does play ugly games with me :'(
<lamalex> hello, i'm trying to upgrade to quantal- but none of my normal methods are working! i'm doing do-release-upgrade -d and update-manager -d but neither one sees a new development releas
<lamalex> is there  a trick im missng?
<edgy> lamalex: isn't it better to make a fresh install?
<trism> edgy: you can see the priority in the update-alternatives list, you may have to set default.plymouth and text.plymouth to your choices manually and then run update-initramfs
<trism> edgy: or perhaps just uninstall the ones you don't want
<lamalex> edgy, shouldnt be
<edgy> trism: but in my case the first entry which is 0 is kubuntu like:  * 0            /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth   150       auto mode
<edgy> lamalex: trism I think the new version won't be available from that command till the developers think it's somehow usable
<edgy> trism: but fresh install is always better because you avoid old configuration files and packages that are obseleted
<trism> lamalex: you need to select all available upgrades in software-properties-gtk on the updates tab, since lts defaults upgrading lts to lts
<Hanmac> soo ... can someone help me with my udev problem?
<edgy> Hanmac: what's the command that shows SMART is not detected?
<chris|> lamalex, vim /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change Prompt to normal, then run update-manager -d
<Hanmac> edgy: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=681311 << there is the bug history
<ubottu> Gnome bug 681311 in general "can not found SMART, but its available" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<lamalex> chris|, ah thank you
<edgy> chris|: isn't that a default?
<chris|> lamalex, for the future, update-manager uses http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ to check for new upgrade targets
<chris|> edgy, not on lts
<wilee-nilee> Hello, what is the daily zsync link I get a failed URL with this zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<edgy> Hanmac: if you run smartctl manually does it work?
<Hanmac> edgy ... yeah you could see the output that i added as attachment ...
<Hanmac> i wonder why it does not work with gnome-disks ...
<edgy> Hanmac: in gnome-disks you get what?
<Hanmac> "SMART is not enabled" :(
<edgy> Hanmac: you get that when  you click "view smart data?
<Hanmac> i cant normaly because its greyed out ...
<Hanmac> its seems to work after i do this 'echo change > /sys/block/sda/uevent' manualy
<trism> wilee-nilee: looks like it failed to build today (that is the correct link)
<edgy> Hanmac: on the bug they it's a distro thing, but in my case it works well
<edgy> Hanmac: is this  a fresh installation?
<wilee-nilee> trism, thanks I was wondering.
<Hanmac> edgy no its an updated one ... (from oniric -> precise -> quantal)
<edgy> Hanmac: I guess that could be the problem, can you try a liveCD or a fresh installation?
<edgy> Hanmac: if that worked, and you are still curious, you can do a diff for the relavent dirs to see the cause but I doubt it's useful
<Hanmac> hm ... i can test live cd later ... but a fresh installation, will do very later (October)
<Hanmac> edgy can i ask you about xserver problems?
<edgy> Hanmac: i am not an expert but feel free to ask
<Hanmac> i dont know why but sometimes i get an white sceen, (that does not go away) and even the tty are white ... an idea what i can do? (i use ati card with mesa)
<Hanmac> try to reboot your system when you see nothing :P
<edgy> Hanmac: you installed the proprietary drivers?
<edgy> Hanmac: try to use nomodeset on the kernel options or disable the framebuffer with vga=normal e.g
<edgy> Hanmac: you can also check the X log files for any errors
<edgy> Hanmac: I have to go now, good luck
<Hanmac> no i use mesa ... fglrx is gone after last upgrade
<edgy> Hanmac: did you check the logs?
<edgy> Hanmac: still try the options I mentioned
<edgy> bye
<litropy> So, I'm using my laptop as a wireless repeater. It's receiving my network via wifi, and then I have it wired to another router (this router doesn't bridge). I find that during times of heavy data transfer, my laptop stops sending/receiving packets. It's still connected - iwconfig confirms that. What I have to do in order to resolve the issue is click the wireless icon in the menubar, then click the network I'm connected to. This te
<litropy> lls network-manager to disconnect then reconnect, and then I start sending packets again. I'm trying to write a script to do this automatically. So, I need to know what command(s) network-manager is running when I do the "click the network again" dance.
<litropy> Yes, I could rig up a better solution via wires, but I'm short of cash right now.
<litropy> Furthermore, I understand this issue might be because "There is no any anti-flood protection enabled by default on ubuntu." (link at end), and I'm wondering if there are anti-flood solutions I can delve into. http://superuser.com/questions/320048/ubuntu-network-stop-working-after-heavy-load-of-packets-received
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-07
<Dr_Willis> trying to get 'web apps' going.. and  the sites are not poping up a notification to integerate..
<Dr_Willis> trying twitter with chromium right now.
<danielboston26> im trying to install and i get this error when i try to boot
<danielboston26> kernel panic - not syncing: timer doesn't work through
<danielboston26> interrupt-remapped IO-APIC
<danielboston26> im using a macbook pro retina
<danielboston26> trying to boot off a disk image on a usb key
<danielboston26> anyone here?
<danielboston26> does anyone ever talk here?
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh, ubuntu is so confusing!  I updated my kernel from 3.5rc7 to 3.5 final, but after reboot it's still rc7.  I figured "okay, this will be easy, just need to update grub.conf....." (my background is mostly RHEL
<DracoDanLRPC> )
<danielboston26> welcome dracodanlrpc
<danielboston26> you and me both are the only ones talking
<DracoDanLRPC> ty
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: How did you update the kernel? From the Ubuntu mainline kernel packages?
<DracoDanLRPC> yeah, nothing unusual
<TJ-> Have you checked the expected versions are listed in "/boot/" ?
<danielboston26> TJ can you help me
<TJ-> danielboston26: sorry, no
<DracoDanLRPC> no, from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: Yes, those are the ones I use too.
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: So you downloaded the 3/4 required .deb files then used "sudo dpkg -i <list of files>" to install it ?
<DracoDanLRPC> I started with 12.04, upgraded to kernel 3.5rc7 (which I was told wouldnt work, but it did), then updated to 12.10.  lastly I did... yeah, exactly that :-)
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC:  You need install 3 packages for whichever architecture you're using... linux-image linux-image-extra linux-headers
<DracoDanLRPC> linux-headers-3.5.0-030500_3.5.0-030500.201207211835_all.deb
<DracoDanLRPC> linux-headers-3.5.0-030500-generic_3.5.0-030500.201207211835_amd64.deb
<DracoDanLRPC> linux-image-3.5.0-030500-generic_3.5.0-030500.201207211835_amd64.deb
<DracoDanLRPC> linux-linux-image-extra-3.5.0-030500-generic_3.5.0-030500.201207211835_amd64.deb
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: as well as linux-headers* all
<DracoDanLRPC> sorry for flood
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: That's ok. Those are the ones. So you've got them locally... how did you install them?
<DracoDanLRPC> sudo dpkg -i linux-*.deb
<danielboston26> anyone else in this room can help me out?
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: OK, so the vmlinux* config* initrd* should be in /boot/
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC:  and dpkg should have forced update-grub to run, too
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: If those files are in /boot/ then I'd suggest first trying to do "sudo update-grub"
<DracoDanLRPC> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ZNhwQ6fW
<DracoDanLRPC> looks like everything to me...
<TJ-> danielboston26: Will this help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006289
<danielboston26> TJ it would if i knew how to edit that file
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: edit which file
<DracoDanLRPC> shit, I have two different "3.5" kernels
<danielboston26> i burned the img to a usb key
<DracoDanLRPC> TJ-: too manys Dans, dont confuse us :-P
<TJ-> danielboston26:  you can press a key at startup to cause you to see the bootloader's menu, then edit the boot command line. I think it will be the shift key... press as soon as the BIOS messages go by
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh, means I have to go to my basement!
<DracoDanLRPC> bbiam
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: I have an idea!!!
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: Some of those kernels you have listed on pastebin may be considered 'more recent' that the 3.5.0 version... so my bet is, 3.5.0 is listed in the GRUB menu under "Previous Linux versions"
<TJ-> DracoDanLRPC: Like i said to dan... you need to hold down Shift when the PC boots past the BIOS to get to the grub menu, then select the correct entry.
<Fudge> any ideas about failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<TJ-> Fudge: There is no -i386 files?
<trism> Fudge: the i386 iso has failed to build for the last couple days (for some reason)
<Fudge> thank you mate
<DracoDanLRPC> TJ-: meh, I'll have to try again in a minute, as you guessed there was only one kernel listed
<pspeter3> How do you install NVIDIA drivers on ubuntu 12.10?
<pspeter3> Also is there a way to set a location with geoclue?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sdimkov> will Wayland make it in 12.10 ?
 * MrChrisDruif thinks 14.04 will be hopefull sdimkov 
<MrChrisDruif> As I haven't heard about Wayland in long time
<tembrae> join #anonymous
<centrelink> anyone know why banshee won't stop crashing?
<centrelink> I've tried clearing all my config files etc
<centrelink> don't see what's changed
<Hanmac> centrelink when you open it from the bash, does it print output?
<centrelink> Hanmac, yeah always dumps core, no matter what
<centrelink> sec
<Hanmac> i maybe cant help you with that ... it was only a sugestion
<TJ-> centrelink: Worth running it under gdb, with the -dbgsym packages installed
<centrelink> http://sprunge.us/DRTP
<centrelink> lol so useful
<Hanmac> i get the Fontconfig warnings too ... ubuntu should update this packages :(
<Hanmac> TJ- could you help me when i show you some Xorg-backtrace? (there is some kind of Segmentationfault)
<TJ-> Hanmac: I doubt it, Xorg is scary!
<TJ-> Unless it's being run synchronously backtraces often don't relate to where an error occurred
<centrelink> *** glibc detected *** banshee: malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x09561a37 ***
<centrelink> wat
<Hanmac> TJ- http://pastebin.com/h28J5YWq << there is a backtrace at the end ...
<TJ-> Hanmac: that's been a longstanding problem with Xorg, the mi event queue overflowing due to some other faulty module
<TJ-> Hanmac: identifying the cause isn't trivial
<Hanmac> i thought it may be a problem in drm_radeon ...
<TJ-> It often is! I was working on that bug about 2 years ago!
<Hanmac> my currently bug is that something turned my scene white ... and its still white on tty
<TJ-> I was using ssh to do a remote gdb on it, but I never got to the source of the issue
<Hanmac> i installing dbg packages ... maybe the backtrace will be more informative the next time ...
<TJ-> Hanmac: It won't - because the backtrace is generated in a different thread from where the problem lies. The backtrace is caused because the queue isn't being emptied in another thread
<IdleOne> If I have a 20GB partition (sda8) after my /home (sda2) How can I move it to the end of my / (sda1) so I can increase the size of /  ?
<IdleOne> I have apparently run of of space on / and am no longer able to install/update any packages. I tried removing all extra installed kernels but I still get errors about runout of disk space.
<Hanmac> idleOne i think the best way would be to get an live cd an then try to reorder the partions
<TJ-> IdleOne: You could think about converting all the partitions with spare space into LVM physical volumes, adding them to one volume group, and then creating a logical volume for /home/, copy sda2 into the LV, and update /etc/fstab, then expand sda1 into the space released by not using sda2 ?
<Hanmac> idleOne so you want to delete your sda8 right? ... when you did you could move the partions one-by-one and then resize the /
<IdleOne> Hanmac: if I delete sda8 I end up with unallocated space, can I then move sda2 onto/over that unallocated space?
<Hanmac> i think you could
<IdleOne> I think I might just end up backing everything up and starting over fresh.
<IdleOne> problem is I don't have enough free space right now.
<TJ-> IdleOne: I recommend using LVM if you do; it makes reallocation of space trivially easy
<IdleOne> TJ-: your LVM solution scares me because I don't understand it
<TJ-> Idle I have everything except /boot/ in LVM ... root, /home/ /var/ and others
<IdleOne> I'll read up on LVM and educate myself some.
<TJ-> IdleOne: Using LVM you can extend and shrink volumes at will from a free pool,
<Hanmac> idleOne: maybe you have partions like this: [1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8]
<Hanmac> after deleting 8 you get this: [1][2][3][4][5][6][7][free]
<Hanmac> then move around: [1][2][free][3][4][5][6][7]
<Hanmac> then resize: [1][2big][3][4][5][6][7]
<TJ-> IdleOne: I usually configure the HDD with the first partition for /boot/ then the second allocated as a PV... and then put / /home/ /var/ in separate LVs in the VG, and keep space unallocated
<TJ-> Hanmac: Moving partitions around is a costly business in time especially if they're large. Often fast to copy them off to another spare hard drive
<TJ-> Hanmac reads and writes on the same drive slows things down alot
<Hanmac> TJ- yeah but he may have not enougth space to copy the partions around ...
<TJ-> Hanmac: Best course is to shrink the file-systems down to the minimum they can be, then move them to a safe place, then release their partitions. Often, file-systems use much less space than they have been allocated
<TJ-> Often its best to do that after booting from a liveCD/USB image, so the hard disk isn't in use
<IdleOne> thanks for the answers Hanmac and TJ- I think the simplest way is going to be for me to get the needed storage for backup and then start with a fresh LVM
<Hanmac> i will try LVM too but not before the next great rebuild (new mainboard + and others)
<simplygades> Hello!
<simplygades> Has anyone tried Quantal on GMA500 hardware?
<Hanmac> oO was this advertising?
<ls612> Hi.
<ls612> Could someone please point me at instructions for setting up Quantal Quetzal as a Virtual Machine?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, have you ever use vbox?
<wilee-nilee> used*
<ls612> No.
<wilee-nilee> Ah, okay that is a commonly used virtual machine hold on I will get you a link
<wilee-nilee> you going to run it in linux, MS, or Apple
<ls612> Windows 7.
<ls612> I'm setting it up as a VM so that it won't damage anything important.
<ls612> as it is still alpha.
<wilee-nilee> cool, here is the download, install it and use the ISO of Quantal I can walk you through it. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<wilee-nilee> not sure where its at as far as names never really matters here. ;)
<wilee-nilee> here is the info alpha 3 what ever that means I never really pay attention to that part myself. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/07/26/12-10-quantal-quetzal-alpha-3-released/
<wilee-nilee> I'm in 9 channels so use my nic to contact me here type in a few leters of it and hit tab to complete and I will be notified you posted. ;)
<wilee-nilee> letters*
<wilee-nilee> VM's wont effect the host=W7, in any case generally.
<wilee-nilee> ls612, Do you have the quantal ISO?
<ls612> wilee-nilee: 75% dled
<wilee-nilee> ls612, cool I'm just hanging so this should be pretty straight forward, download the exstension pack on that vbox link as well if you want what it provides.
<ls612> wilee-nilee: ok, I have vbox and the extension installed and the iso downloaded, what do I do next?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, So kopen vbox and hit new
<wilee-nilee> name it and identify the OS in the following screens
<wilee-nilee> how much ram is on the computer?
<ls612> 8 GB
<Hanmac> there should be an autorun function: "install medium detected: do you want to create an VM?" :'D
<wilee-nilee> cool I would give quantal at least a gig you can adjust this as you want whenever you want.
<wilee-nilee> choose the vdi in the next screen, am I explaining this okay?
<ls612> wilee-nilee: what should I select, create new hard disk?
<wilee-nilee> you are creating one in the virtual you don'y\t have one as of now it is the container for quantal
<wilee-nilee> don't*
<wilee-nilee> If you had a OS that had been set up already you could choose use existing disc to reload it to vbox.
<ls612> wilee-nilee: OK, it says my virtual disk will be created in 18 min
<ls612> *16
<wilee-nilee> hmm I have never seen that can you make a screen shot of that?
<wilee-nilee> put the screen shot here. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<wilee-nilee> I have used vbox in W7 I don't recall seeing a time on creating it, did you choose the vdi type?
<ls612> wilee-nilee: It says 'creating fixed medium storage unit', and then the filepath to my vbox VMs folder.
<ls612> yes I chose vdi, and chose 64 GB for the virtual disk size
<ls612> my 1 TB HD will not miss those 64 gigs.
<wilee-nilee> ls612, hmm I have only used about 10 to 15 gigs on a ubuntu, it may be that the larger needs building, not sure really.
<wilee-nilee> I just install open source stuff in a partition, I rarely use a virtual, but I understand others may.
<wilee-nilee> Ah they choose the fixed size rather then dynamic box hehe.
<ls612> wilee-nilee: OK, I now have one virtual machine in the Vbox menu, what do I do next?
<wilee-nilee> let me get to where you are in a vbox.
<ls612> OK
<wilee-nilee> open the settings
<wilee-nilee> go to storage and link the cd to the ISO
<wilee-nilee> mine says id secondary with a dropdown to choose a virtual cd/dvd file find th ISO with that.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<ls612> OK, it is now linked, do I click OK?
<wilee-nilee> yyeah
<ls612> and then start?
<wilee-nilee> now in the setting hit display and move the slider to at least 128
<wilee-nilee> 128 mb
<wilee-nilee> this is video memory
<ls612> Will it matter if I have an integrated gfx card?
<wilee-nilee> not sure there really
<ls612> Should I check the acceleration boxes?
<wilee-nilee> the box uses the card with its own drivers
<wilee-nilee> you could hit the 3d if you like
<ls612> OK, what should I do next?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, you can close it and then start it, the setings in general is the key to add like usb devices and a shared file along with what you have done already and other options, used with the machine off in general
<wilee-nilee> I had you link the ISO first and set the display just to make things easier this is the way I do it.
<wilee-nilee> I figured out you used the fixed box rather then the dynamic, this had it making time to make the machine that is okay.
<ls612> So I am in the VM now. Should I just use the normal Ubuntu install?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, yeah just choose the top install to the whole disc, it is just to the disc you made.
<wilee-nilee> the install to disc when you get there, tick the update and 3rd party boxes on the way there in a earlier gui
<ls612> wilee-nilee: How do I change the VM resolution, currently it is too small
<wilee-nilee> ls612, you will add a guest adon when you're installed that will give you a full screen
<wilee-nilee> addon*
<wilee-nilee> That will be after rebooting the install
<wilee-nilee> install is about 20 min generally if you have medium to fast download for the updates etc.
<wilee-nilee> nly be goI'm going to get some thai food to go in about 10, min close by so I will gone about 10min, I will let you know when I leave. ;) lunch time here.
<wilee-nilee> I will be*
<IdleOne> Can I mount /tmp to sda8 (20GB partition) and will it work?
<IdleOne> or maybe link it?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I'm going for lunch I will be back shortly I will let you know when I am back.
<wilee-nilee>   ls612 I'm back
<ls612> Cool, it is done installing. How do I get it to run full-screen?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, have you rebooted?
<ls612> yes.
<wilee-nilee> in the top panel is a dropdown I forget which button, look for guest addons it should autostart when you tick it I believe in windows
<ls612> wilee-nilee: the top panel of vbox?
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<wilee-nilee> of the machine itself
<wilee-nilee> once it runs you can logout or reboot tlo get it to work
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wilee-nilee> ls612, I have found ubuntu to run a bit chunky in a vbox, but I never really have enough ram to allocate as I only have 2 gigs overall, you experience may be different though. Ubuntu flys on a partitioned install here.
<ls612> it runs fine for me, but there is a vbox error with the guest addons.
<ls612> where can I post the screenie?
<wilee-nilee>  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ls612> http://imagebin.org/223681
<wilee-nilee> The original iso for install is probably tick look in that top bar for the addons to be ticked if that is not what got you to this erreor
<wilee-nilee> ticked?
<wilee-nilee> look in  computer as well to see if you see the addons showing
<wilee-nilee> like a cd would look
<ls612> OK it works now. Which addon(s) should I install?
<wilee-nilee> what is the choice
<wilee-nilee> you didn;t get the autostart, chose the windows .exe if it says .exe
<ls612> http://imagebin.org/223682
<wilee-nilee> vbox windows x86 is 32 bit and the other is 64
<wilee-nilee> choose per your computers setup I believe I have never had a 64 bit setup my self
<wilee-nilee> I assume you probably are 64 bit with 8 gigs ram, an assumption only though
<ls612> yes, but I get another error.
<ls612> http://pastebin.com/qgWqCnbY
<ls612> except in place of *name removed* is my name
<wilee-nilee> Not sure really I have never had and error here, there is a vbox channel as well if nobody here knows what is up.  #vbox
<ls612> wilee-nilee: another error, http://imagebin.org/223685
<wilee-nilee> I think it is safe to run the force I think the problem is that the install ISO is ticked rather then the guest addons
<wilee-nilee> When I reboot a install I remove the iso from the machine basically
<wilee-nilee> you are booted to the install right not the live cd, I had to ask lol
<ls612> yes, and it works now.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> the addons are installing with the force unmount?
<wilee-nilee> weird syntax on the last error hard to really understand in general, except for the key word quantal.
<wilee-nilee> once the adons are loaded you can logout then back in they should work then, there are buttons on the machines top that work with the guest addons
<wilee-nilee> once the machine is running you can close and open the original gui that starts the machine without effecting the running machine if you like.
<cjohnston> greetings.. im having an issue on my laptop where I am unable to get on the internet via wifi. I am connected to the router, and can browse the router setup paige, but cant access the external internet. I have tried every kernel I have installed with no change. I booted into a seperate install on a different partition and I can connect to the internet with no problem. when I was at home this morning being plugged in via
<ls612> wilee-nilee: My screen res is 1366 by 768, but the highest that ubuntu apparently goes is 1024 by 768. is that normal?
<wilee-nilee> ls612, the vbox is running using its own drivers so I'm not sure here, it might be able to be tweaked to a higher resolution I suspect the #vbox channel would know best if know one here does.
<Linix> How do I add PPAs on Ubuntu 12.10? It doesn't seam to want to add them.
<ls612> I'm having an issue installing the vbox Guest additions using a VM of QQ Alpha 3.
<ls612> http://imagebin.org/223702
<ls612> Does anyone know what I did wrong?
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-08
<cyphin> Anyone here using 12.10 daily?
<Izzo> Anybody using Evolution with evolution-ews?
<Izzo> ews throws a library error and doesn show up in the supported accounts list
<zorael> Any known showstoppers I should know of before I do-release-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> not that i've seen but I always clean install personally
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> howdy
<IdleOne> Anybody else seeing unbootable USB with the alpha3 iso?
<IdleOne> using the Start up disk creator
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, my 4 yr old pc doesn't have the usb boot option
<IdleOne> I trying to figure out if the problem is Startup disk creator or the alpha3 iso. I also tried with unetbootin in Windows without success.
<game2> BluesKaj: I use the plop bootloader to boot older systems from usb -- see http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<BluesKaj> game2, yes I have the plop method and disk etc , but burning to a cd for a clean install still works here
<BluesKaj> dunno why usb install is being promoted, when there seem to be so many associated problems
<game2> IdleOne: I have had a successful USB from alpha 3.  I was using precise to do it.  Haven't seen your problem.
<IdleOne> I'm using alpha3 while trying to make a alpha3 USB
<game2> uggh, I switched to using loopback iso files in grub, for faster booting and no media worries.
<ls612> I have an issue running a virtual machine of 12.10 Alpha 3.
<ls612> I try to run the guest additions for it, and i get http://imagebin.org/223786
<wilee-nilee> ls612, the guest additions are for the host, what was the command yiou actual ran?
<wilee-nilee> you actually*
<ls612> http://imagebin.org/223787 (the Autorun.sh)
<Daekdroom> wilee-nilee, the guest additions are for the guest.
<Daekdroom> and the output says you should check /var/log/vboxadd-install.log
<ls612> Daekdroom: Which OS would that be in?
<Daekdroom> Guest, of course.
<ls612> I'll go and pastebin that.
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, I worded that wrong, my bad
<wilee-nilee> I do so automatically I forget sometimes.
<ls612> http://pastebin.com/24hPGaWZ
<ls612> Daekdroom: does that help at all?
<Daekdroom> I have absolutely no idea what caused that.
<ls612> Could I have had a bad iso?
<ls612> or is this a bug (it is still Alpha after all.)
<Daekdroom> Unlikely, I think
<Daekdroom> However, I should suggest you to try virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-x11 and virtualbox-guest-utils packages on the guest machine.
<ls612> Daekdroom: Should I submit this to the bugtracker?
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure whether it is a Virtualbox or a Ubuntu bug.
<Daekdroom> But you could try anyway. The worse that could happen is having the bug report invalidated.
<ls612> Daekdroom: I already had the guest-xll and guest-utils packages, but not the guest-dkms packages.
<ls612> In case you are wondering, I'm trying to run it in a widescreen (16:9) resolution adn the only options appearing are (4:3) resolutions.
<ls612> Daekdroom: I installed those packages and then tried running the autorun.sh for the addons, and got the same error.
<Daekdroom> ls612, I think you don't have to run autorun.sh from the ISO after you install those packages.
<Daekdroom> The ISO and those packages install the very same thing.
<ls612> Oh well, installing all of that stuff changed nothing. I sent a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1034484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034484 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "vbox addons gives missing kernel headers error" [Undecided,New]
<ls612> I hope I did that right.
<bkerensa> does anyone know of any blockers for upgrading 12.04 to 12.10?
<zth> i upgraded a few packages from precise to quantal, but disabled the repos again now and want to revert completely to precise on those packages. only i cannot remember which they were lol. is there a way to "sync" my packages to whats available in the repos? that should fix it i guess
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-09
<DoYouKnow> screen does not work with likewise-open5 in ubuntu if you are using Windows Domain credentials
<DoYouKnow> it reports that the login name is too long
<DoYouKnow> LoginName too long - sorry.
<DoYouKnow> I'm downloading the source code now.
<DoYouKnow> hmm... there seems to be a permission denied issue for the domain user
<DoYouKnow> after I remove the username length restriction
<wilee-nilee> hello, so anyone running gnome 3 on 12.04 happen to loose it today with updates, unity is running fine otherwise.
<wilee-nilee> oops 12.10
<ripps> My gnome-session is broken, and I'm unable to start it. It seems that gnome-shell is crashing because: GnomeBluetoothApplet.KillswitchState is undefined
<leo_> hello, i have a problem with my tbuntu 12.10 alpha3 since yesterday after a update
<leo_> gnome-shell do not start, i see only the dekstop items
<leo_> the new is that i can not start gnome-shell from shell
<leo_> perhaps i got the error, fallback modus. my xorg.conf is overwritten
<jokerdino> anyone has experienced bug #1034771 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034771 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop does not have a global menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034771
<vivid> wait,  does the new updater always prompt for a restart now?
<vivid> because, i dont recall installing any kernels....
<jokerdino> hm nope
<vivid> okay, just checking
<jokerdino> alright
<vivid> just seems that way i guess
<jokerdino> i'll try if i can verify your problem later.
<Dr_Willis> i still cant get the silly web apps working. ;() anyone else succfull in this?
<jokerdino> Dr_Willis: what browser?
<Dr_Willis> tried ff and chromium
<jokerdino> it works for me in chromium. firefox is another story
<Dr_Willis> addd that ppa, installed the things. rebooted just to be sure
<Dr_Willis> wonder if some of my chromium addons are intefering with it
<jokerdino> hm
<Dr_Willis> im synced to my other pcs with it so i got quite a few installed
<jokerdino> check if you have the web apps extension installed in chromium
<Dr_Willis> gotts do it when i get home.  ;) at work on my phone
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if that could have gotten disabled due to being unavail to other platforms when i synced.
<Dr_Willis> but at least i got a starting point now.
<jokerdino> ah alright.
<Dr_Willis> seems like an old idea that keeps poping backup. ;) perhaps it will work this tim e around
<jokerdino> heh.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> the new nvidia 304 driver freezes my desktop periodically right after login while apps are loading , when I use the desktop dialog to logout , or during a video.
<BluesKaj> I know it's a driver issue because I have no such problem with the 12.04 drive on this pc
<LoT> to confirm, the GUI archive manager program used in Ubuntu 12.10 is called `file-roller`, right?
<LoT> (as its package name)
<bazhang> !find file-roller
<ubottu> Found: file-roller
<LoT> so that's a yes?  :P
<bazhang> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 458 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<LoT> yep, its a yes.  :P
<LoT> !info file-roller quantal
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 460 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<ls612> I was wondering if it is a known issue that some cooling fans don't run in either 12.04 or the alpha of 12.10?
<ls612> I have an i7 Ivy bridge, and it can get rather hot rather quickly when the fan isn't going.
<ls612> The fan runs fine in W7.
<TJ-> ls612: I read yesterday of someone else having that problem. They solved it by installing one of the recent mainline kernels. Would you like the URL of the Ubuntu instruction for installing the Ubuntu builds of mainline kernels?
<ls612> Will that kernel be in 12.04.1?
<ls612> or in 12.10?
<TJ-> ls612: Well I'm running Linux 3.5 here (12.04 comes with v3.2) ... the person I saw fix it yesterday found v3.3 and v3.4 fixed their issue
<TJ-> ls612: see this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ls612> I really don't want to be messing with the kernels. I can live without ubuntu (gasp!) until a release supports my fan.
<ls612> I just want to know if that release will be 12.04.1 or 12.10.
<TJ-> ls612: i'm finding v3.5 much faster and more stable than v3.2
<ls612> So will 12.10 ship with kernel 3.5?
<SpamapS> Did quantal lose something where you could hold down alt and drag a window from any spot on the window?
<trism> SpamapS: working fine here (just updated a moment ago), maybe you played with some settings in ccsm?
<SpamapS> no I swore off ccsm back in oneiric
<SpamapS> but just in case, I'll do that "blow away all your compiz settings" thing again
<trism> SpamapS: is this in unity or a different desktop environment?
<SpamapS> unity, pretty stock
<SpamapS> trism: thanks for the confirmation. a little gconftool-2 magic and I can alt-drag things again :)
<trism> SpamapS: excellent, was it the /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier key?
<trism> SpamapS: oh unless you just did a recursive unset (just curious in case it happens to somebody else)
<SpamapS> no idea
<SpamapS> yeah I did a full recursive unset
<SpamapS> which subsequently crashed my compiz of course.. but it came back and is now working well :)
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - is 12.10 comparable to what 12.04 was between alpha 2 and beta 1?
<ironhalik> daily driver wise
<centrelink> ironhalik; right now 12.10 is basically 12.04 with some shit broken
<centrelink> and a -slightly- updated theme
<ironhalik> Yeah, I guess it is
<ironhalik> but I'm kind of an update junkie ;>
<ironhalik> I've got 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' aliased ;>
<ironhalik> and the updated theme is nice ;>
<TJ-> what? not an hourly cron job? :O
<BluesKaj> ironhalik,  have you tried apt-fast ?
<ironhalik> TJ-: its not the same when cron does it for you
<ironhalik> you need to slowly type the command into terminal, wait for the repos to update, review the list of changed packages and hit 'y' and return
<TJ-> ironhalik: :D I've heard that before
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: Why would I? The update process would betoo fast :P
<ironhalik> maybe Ill ask a more constructive question
<ironhalik> eclipse and java works ok? And android sdk maybe? :>
<Walther> do-release-upgrade throws errors at me constantly, who should I tell about this?
<Walther> update-manager -d from 12.04
<Walther> "System program problem detected" every 5 seconds or so, even though I hit "ignore future problems..."
<Walther> My quantal install has something wrong - it is extremely laggy
<Walther> right-clicking on desktop -> three seconds before menu appears, etc
<Walther> very unresponsive user experience, so to say
<Walther> dash takes >10s to pop up
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<newb2> Hello! My Nautilus is showing folders mixed with files, and the Edit-> Preferences dialog is gone. how can I restore the default behavior of Nautilus and where I find the preferences dialog?
<Walther> newb2: I think that's a thing of big debates at the moment
<Walther> features being removed and such
<Daekdroom> That annoys me too, and I honestly couldn't find a way to revert it :(
<newb2> Walther, Daekdroom: I got an answer at #gnome irc channel right now: It's possible access the preferences dialog and change this behavior clicking at app menu at right side of "Activities" menu. Nautilus is now integrated and the menu opens there
<newb2> Walther, Daekdroom: Finnaly worked for me ! :D
<Daekdroom> Ah. Found it.
<Daekdroom> :D
<Walther> personally, I have a weird issue with the theme
<Walther> I know it was reworked, but as I ran an *upgrade*, the buttons that should be orange have a white center etc
<newb2> Walther: At sidebar?
<Walther> No, in general in quantal
<Walther> in various places
<newb2> Walther: Ok, I don't got this issue yet... Only in Nautilus, but it's really the new Nautilus version...
<Walther> newb2: but again, I did an upgrade, not a clean install
<Daekdroom> Walther, I have the same issue.
<Daekdroom> With buttons and progressbars.
<Daekdroom> I believe it's a bug they have yet to fix.
<Walther> mmhmm
<Daekdroom> Perhaps it's happening within the Unico engine.
<genii-around> last update left me with only XFCE session as an option from lightdm. Needed to reinstall kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop to reinstate the other options.
<shadeslayer> genii-around: ah yes
<shadeslayer> that happened to me as well
<shadeslayer> no idea why
<shadeslayer> upgrade removed kde-workspace bin as well
<genii-around> And gnome-session-bin here as well
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-11
<MCR1> Theming is completely broken now on Quantal (after todays update) :(
<MCR1> Icon theme and GTK+ theme are ignored
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to file a bug but i am not sure what package it is under
<bobweaver> when I try to shut down computer no workie
<bobweaver> have to run sudo reboot or poweroff that is
<bobweaver> I did ubuntu-bug gnome-sessions-quit   but it says that there is no package alled that
<bobweaver> called *
<zniavre_> there is a network worrie at this point of dev?
<zniavre_> jbic must be the first one to update his network-applet
<Walther> Has anyone noticed any lag when using Ubu 12.10?
<Walther> My installs seem a tad slower in terms of responsiveness
<wilee-nilee> Walther, none here
<Walther> ...also, somehow I can't open system settings - software sources
<Walther> ohwait, it just takes 3 minutes to open
<wilee-nilee> Walther, is it the unity desktop, and regular install not a virtual, and what is the chip speed and ram amount?
<wilee-nilee> I will know you answerd if you tab complete my nick, I'm on a few channels I forget to check at times for answers.
<Walther> wilee-nilee: same with me, tab-complete / highlight to ensure I notice. Desktop is an upgrade from 12.04, regular install, not virtual, running a quad-core AMD
<penguin42> Walther: ANything nasty showing in dmesg?
<Walther> penguin42: well, some nvidia-related problems
<Walther> [   22.672546] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console
<Walther> [   22.672551] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver
<Walther> [   22.672554] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console
<Walther> [   22.672556] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in
<Walther> [   22.672558] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
<penguin42> Walther: Please use a pastebin for large pastes
<Walther> also, [   18.368689] microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin
<Walther> [   18.368719] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x01000035
<penguin42> the nvrm one I've not seen before; wouldn't think it would have caused a 3minute wait though - can you put your whole dmesg on a pastebin?
<Walther> sec
<Walther> http://pastebin.com/vRyvHGtU
<penguin42> Walther: Yeh I've never seen that VGA error before - a bit odd; the only other thing is it seems a bit upset that you removed a USB drive without unmounting it
<Walther> bwhah
<Walther> life is too short to safely remove :>
<penguin42> yofel_: Did you see that Okular search bug, the one currently down as a likely gcc bug?
<yofel_> I don't remember the exact #, but I know what you're talking about
<penguin42> yofel: If it is a gcc bug it's a bit nasty; I'm always nervous about bugs that disappear
<yofel> did it disappear? Here it still happens it seems, but I didn't install any updates today yet
<penguin42> yofel: There was a comment saying it's gone on the latest project neon build
<penguin42> bug 1027657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027657 in okular (Ubuntu) "okular search not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027657
<yofel> penguin42: it indeed seems to work there, thanks for the pointer
<Walther> Is there a way to tweak ubuntu's font sizes anymore?
<Debolaz> Walther: More than MyUnity offers?
<Walther> Debolaz: hm, is that an officially supported one or a community project? And, does it cause any unstability issues like Conky?
<Daekdroom> Community, and no.
<Debolaz> Walther: I don't think I'd call it officially supported, but it's frequently mentioned favorably on Planet Ubuntu.
<Debolaz> Walther: It's not caused any harm to my system anyway.
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-12
<LLStarks> did ricotz break gtk3?
<stlsaint> is anyone having issue with sources.list duplicate entries in alpha3?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  has anyone ever resolved the issue of upgrading 'dbus' inside a chroot?  it tries to connect to an upstart socket that obviously doesn't exist there...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<albert23> Q-FUNK: you could use a /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d to prevent starting/stopping daemons
<Q-FUNK> albert23: would you happen to have a URL to instructions for that?
<albert23> Q-FUNK: this is what is used in pbuilder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1142904/
<albert23> man invoke-rc.d describes it
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> albert23: right.  it at least allows the packages to confgure succesfully. the warning about being unable to connect to dbus still appears, though, but it at least allows filing a bug.
<Q-FUNK> albert23: thanks for this.  it at least allows the chroot to complete the installation of packages.
<ls612> I am thinking of dual-booting W7 and Ubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, (12.04 isn't compatable with my hardware), but I would like to know if there are any known bugs with the alpha that could harm my W7 stuff.
<wilee-nilee> ls612, what problems have you heard that a ubuntu install would have that would harm a MS set up
<penguin42> ls612: It is an alpha, so in principal there may be bugs that do nasty things; (for example very occasionally installer bugs that break other OSs)
<ls612> I haven't heard of any specifically, but I know that odd things can happen with alphas, and I figured it couldn't hurt to ask someone more knowledgable than myself.
<penguin42> ls612: Of course these things happen - and you've got a backup - right?
<ls612> Yeah.
<penguin42> well, there you go - as long as you can recover in the unlikely event it does nuke your windows install
<ls612> OK, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> ls612, good job being backed up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> penguin42, It is always good I suppose to consider all possibilities, I install manually always so I had to wonder.
<penguin42> wilee-nilee: Never underestimate the possibility of an upset alpha release
<wilee-nilee> hehe I suppose so I would not use it as a main setup penguin42
<wilee-nilee> be backed up is the insurance always.
<hd1> i just upgraded the kernel to 3.5.0-9, and it no longer finds any ethernet devices other than lo0 :(
<penguin42> hd1: best to file a bug, I guess it works if you back the kernel off one version?
<penguin42> hd1: It would be to capture a dmesg from the failed boot and add that to the bug report
<hd1> penguin42: the secondary issue is that i seem to have removed the old package :p
<penguin42> hd1: Well just download....
<penguin42> hd1: If you download the package and copy it over using a USB stick you should be able to install it with dpkg -i
<penguin42> you'll probably need a few
<hd1> penguin42: trying -- where would the stick be mounted though?
<penguin42> hd1: Well have you got the desktop up?
<penguin42> hd1: It should land somewhere under /media
<hd1> no
<hd1> this is all from command line
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> hd1: So put it in, it'll probably land as /dev/sdb1 - when you should plug it in you'll probably get some messages like sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 16328704 512-byte logical blocks: (8.36 GB/7.78 GiB)
<penguin42> that says it's sdd1
<penguin42> then udisks --mount /dev/sdd1  should mount it
<ls612> Well, it seems that my hardware isn't compatible with 12.10 either. :(
<ls612> I can't connect to the internet with that either.
<penguin42> ls612: does it show up in network manager?
<ls612> My Ethernet controller is an Atheros AR8161/8165
<ls612> and No, it doesn't show up in the network manager.
<ls612> atleast running live it doesn't
<penguin42> hd1: Any idea what your ether chip is?
<TJ-> ls612: this may help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-to-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<ls612> TJ-: It's kinda hard to download driver software without an internet connection. :)
<penguin42> TJ-: Hmm bug 927782 suggests that's fixed - hmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in Linux "include the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927782
<ls612> penguin42: well, I can say that it is not fixed for me.
<TJ-> ls612: You have one now, use it... you can build the driver on a different PC as long as the arch (64 or 32 bit) is the same
<ls612> TJ-: OK
<TJ-> ls612: which ISO image (and date) are you using?
<ls612> The alpha 3, 64 bit.
<TJ-> ls612: Looks like you need to install the OS, then on your other PC download the amd64.deb and move it to the networkless PC using a USB stick ir similar, then install it using "sudo dpkg -i ..."
<TJ-> ls612: here's the link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-3.2.0-29-generic/3.2.0-29.14
<ls612> TJ-: When will the driver for this get included in the kernel?
<TJ-> ls612: The alx driver is in that backports package, that will usually remain the way of bringing newer drivers from more recent kernel versions to earlier ubuntu releases
<TJ-> ls612: Once you have it working on the PC itself, you can enable the precise-backports repository in Software Sources
<ls612> Hm. when will this be included with ubuntu, without backporting? I really don't want to get complicated.
<TJ-> It's not complicated. Once the backports repo is added it stays up to date
<ls612> Will this be included with the Quantal stable release?
<TJ-> That's for Precise of course... anything in backports will by definition be available in the quantal kernel updates
<TJ-> sorry - I thought I was in the -1 room :D
<ls612> Well, it isn't in Quantal Alpha 3, so when will it be in?
<ls612> Does anyone know when support for my ethernet adapter will be in Quantal?
<penguin42> TJ-: It's possible that bug needs reopening - I mean I wouldn't expect it to be fix released and lost from the alpha
<TJ-> penguin42: I'm not clear they're actually included it in the kernel images
<penguin42> TJ-: Why wouldn't they?
<hd1> ok... i got the bloody thing restored, thanks penguin42
<TJ-> mainline is refusing to accept the alx driver from Qualcomm; wants them to fix the existing in-kernel drivers instead. So it isn't going to enter the mainline kernel any time soon... and QCA appear to be changing it drastically to try to meet the kernel dev demands
<penguin42> gah, I'd hoped he would tell us which card he had
<penguin42> TJ-: But Ubuntu tend to add some non-upstream'd drivers into the build for common stuff
<TJ-> Indeed we do, just that if the driver is in such turmoil its not something we want to have to endless track if its a major WIP right now
<penguin42> shrug, it would seem better to include something for a common chipset rather than leaving people dead in the water
<TJ-> Not if it conflicts with the atl1 driver in-kernel as it currently does
<penguin42> ah - you mean you end up with it breaking other versions of the chips - yeh that sucks
<TJ-> The problem is, Qualcomm write alx to replace the atl1 and support new devices, instead of adding the support to the existing driver in-kernel
<TJ-> no, even worse, alx would conflict with atl1
<TJ-> both would claim to support the same device PCI IDs
<penguin42> can they both build in the same tree?  It's not been too unusual to have two drivers that support the same PCI ID
<TJ-> I don't see it in the Quantal kernel source; I've just git pulled the latest and don't see the alx driver
<ls612> So does this mean that my hardware won't be receiving linux support? :(
<TJ-> From what I can tell, it depends on Qualcomm behaving themselves
<penguin42> TJ-: IMHO relying on that sounds like a bad idea, and it sounds better that someone builds a version to build both at the same time
<TJ-> Why? It's Qualcomm's code and their responsibility. We had all this with Broadcom for 10 years and now, finally, they're working with the kernel devs since they want their hardware supported. Maybe Qualcomm have got to learn the same lesson
<penguin42> TJ-: It doesn't help our users even if they're vendors are naff
<TJ-> That isn't our problem though... it is the hardware vendors responsibility. They know what it takes, and its not complicated to do it the correct way
<penguin42> TJ-: I don't disagree that they should do it, but in the end I'd say it's a distros responsibility to frig it for their users if there is a fix and the hardware vendors aren't being good
<TJ-> Not when it comes to hardware! We don't have the documentation, no tech specs, and no resources to do that kind of work!
<TJ-> It's not like packaging some application
<penguin42> TJ-: But you don't need to, you just need to build their driver
<penguin42> TJ-: If they've released a working albeit bad driver then it's not that hard to build it and only enable it for some IDs
<TJ-> No, we have to carry patches to prevent it conflicting with other drivers in the kernel, and as it is a WIP that means constantly having to track what they're doing... once they get it in order and into staging or linux-next then we have something we can rely
<TJ-> We are building it/shipping it - for Precise, but its not in the kernel images its outside
<penguin42> TJ-: I'm not disagreeing that we'd have to carry patches and keep frigging it; but in terms of non-techy users being able to get their machine to work it's a necessary evil
 * penguin42 runs a debian-installer test in a quantal kvm guest; very odd behaviour - very slow 'erasing data' on virtual disk; I'm seeing load average on the host of ~12 - very odd
<penguin42> but mostly idle
<TJ-> This is about the ALX:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/167621/how-do-i-deactivate-at1lc-driver-after-install-of-alx-driver-replacement
<TJ-> penguin42: sounds like it's I/O bound ?
<trism> seems they recently resubmitted a few days ago too, with only the new devices that aren't in al1lc in alx: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/8/635
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh, but the KVM is on my spinny disk and the rest of the system is running off my SSD; so I could understand a load average of 1 or 2 for the KVM, but not 13
<TJ-> trism: Yes, they've finally got the message
<TJ-> penguin42: run iotop maybe?
<penguin42> TJ-: Not sure, there was a very snotty message from Dave Miller on G+ saying they hadn't got it
<TJ-> They're trying... its hard for proprietary companies to grok the kernel development style
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> hmm - it looks like it's KVM threads - iotop is showing loads of kvm threads
<penguin42> it looks like ~20 threads fighting over IO doing about 200KB/s each
<TJ-> multi-threading gone haywire?
<penguin42> yeh, I know a tame KVM dev to ask tomorrow
<penguin42> right, bug 1035921 reported for that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035921 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "odd IO/load behaviour running debian installer guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035921
<penguin42> ok, that's using stupid numbers of threads - during the 'installing the base system' it's using 68
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ls612> penguin42: regarding my issues with Ubuntu and the internet, I found that when I installed Ubuntu on a VM that the internet worked just fine. Is that expected?
<penguin42> ls612: If it's a problem with a driver for your hardware yes
<penguin42> ls612: The VM doesn't see the real hardware
<ls612> OK, that will be my short-term solution then, until the issues with the driver get figured out.
<Walther> Does anyone else find themselves unable to use ftp on Nautilus?
<Walther> "underlying ssh process died"
<Walther> ...this is a *big* issue for me, as I do web design -.-'
<Walther> the error appears only when you're trying to send / create files
<Walther> interesting, i'm unable to transfer even using filezilla
<Walther> it manages to *create* the file, but it remains as 0B
<Walther> Any ideas?
<Walther> Any ideas?
<Walther> I need to get this problem resolved
<Walther> Internal error: The underlying ssh process died
<Walther> when trying to copy a file to an ftp location in Nautilus
<Debolaz> Walther: My gut feeling based on what you've said so far is that you have a firewall issue, and that FTP isn't able to connect with its data port.
<Debolaz> Walther: That's really just a guess though.
<Walther> Debolaz: the funny thing is that it used to work
<Walther> ftp/sftp, nautilus, filezilla
<trism> Walther: I ran into bug 1034660 when testing a moment ago, but otherwise I could read and write successfully, maybe a server side issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034660 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in fast_validate_len()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034660
<Walther> Also, what kind of a firewall issue could I have, as I've not installed/configured any firewalls on my own
<edgy> hi, I updated the system and rebooted and now cannot log in
<edgy> I get the display manager, Enter user/pass, get in and quickly logged off
<edgy> any one see this problem?
<edgy> I tried kubuntu,ubuntu,xfce all the same issue
<Galvatron> Then it's omething with X
<Galvatron> What GPU?
<trism> edgy: change to another vt (ctrl+alt+f1, f2, whatever), and paste: ls -l ~/.Xauthority;
<edgy> Galvatron: nvidai, trism: ok just seconds
<edgy> trism: shall I pastebin my .Xauthoriy? does it contain any sensitive data?
<edgy> trism: my X log is at paste.ubuntu.com/1143705
<trism> edgy: I don't want the contents, just the owner
<trism> edgy: I've seen several times where somehow users get the file overwritten by root, and removing the file usually fixes the problem
<edgy> trism: I removed the file now and retried to login but same problem
<trism> edgy: can you pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log?
<trism> edgy: you might want to check syslog/kern.log as well to see if there is a nvidia error
<trism> edgy: although in that case, usually lightdm won't load at all, so ~/.xsession-errors might be another useful place to look
<edgy> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/1143721
<trism> edgy: hmm, the plasma session there is aborting after about 40 seconds
<edgy> less
<edgy> trism: .xsession gives some IO errors
<edgy> trism: let me pastebin it too
<edgy> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/1143754
<edgy> trism: there is a fatal IO error related to bluetooth applet
<edgy> trism: I would remove blueman and retry
<edgy> trism: that didn't help
<edgy> trism: what's this fatal IO error? I am chatting from console and cannot google it
<edgy> trism: any hint?
<trism> edgy: it just means the xserver died, without really giving any info why
<trism> edgy: if you create a new user, can they log in?
<edgy> trism: let me try
<edgy> trism: same problem with the guest account and a new account
<edgy>  I need my system back eheheheh
<trism> edgy: did you just do the update today?
<trism> edgy: might be interesting to see what packages were updated at the end of /var/log/apt/history.log
<edgy> trism: yes, it's working very well today till I rebooted, and the only thing I see is the update
<edgy> trism: they are xserver-xorg packages mainly
<trism> edgy: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<trism> edgy: do you have -proposed enabled?
<edgy> trism: paste.ubuntu.com/1143799
<edgy> trism: seems yes I have proposed enabled
<edgy> trism: now I feel there is some hope
<trism> edgy: bug 1033533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033533 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033533
<trism> edgy: looks like the one
<edgy> trism: I cannot read the thread now, I just commented the proposed lines in sources.lst how can i revert back?
<edgy> trism: i know how to do it from GUI ;)
<trism> edgy: I don't know of an automatic way to remove them all (unless ppa-purge can handle -proposed?), you could try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=2:1.12.1.902-1ubuntu1; but it may complain about other deps, so you may need to downgrade several packages at once
<edgy> trism: in muon or synaptic there used to be something calle local packages where I can go and remove all of them
<edgy> trism: do you know how can I list local packages now from console?
<edgy> trism: I would remove xserver-xorg-core and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<edgy> let us see ...
<edgy> trism: while I do that, the errors of fonts in .xsession file, do have them?
<trism> edgy: yes I have those too
<edgy> trism: I really really really really appreciate your help, now every think is ok
<trism> edgy: excellent
<edgy> after all it's so stupid to use an alpha software and then enable an a gamma over the alpha
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. still cant get webapps working.. lets see...
<Dr_Willis> plugins are enabled. in firefox and chromium.
<Dr_Willis> Oh well.. try it agagin in a few days. :) see if any updates help.
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-05
<SuperLag> Do you guys have much luck updating to $NEW_UBUNTU when they come out, or are you always on the bleeding edge anyways?
<SuperLag> ohhh.... good thing I lurk. I just saw this:
<SuperLag> 04:48 < christian_lappy> i tried to upgrade my 13.04 to 13.10 but the update manager crashes
<SuperLag> 04:48 < christian_lappy> and do-release-upgrade exits without a notice with return code 1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-06
<l0ll0lll1> hi all. I'm trying to install libopenal1 on saucy-daily, and get "E: Package 'libopenal1' has no installation candidate". How can I fix this?
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: the package doesn't exist.
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: hmm... but wine from ppa refers to it...
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: that's winePPA's problem
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: but how can it not exist if this page says it does exist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libopenal1 ?
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: because you the error you are saying shows it doesn't exist
<l0ll0lll1> great, so who should I believe? apt or packages.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: I assume you've run apt-get update to make sure your apt-cache is current
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: what version is it looking for /
<l0ll0lll1> updated several times
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: I can see libopenal1 1.14 in the repo
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: what's the actual version it wants
<l0ll0lll1> Depends: libopenal1 (>= 1:1.13) but it is not installable
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: yes, as it's 1.14
<ikonia> the wine repo is out of date with it's dependencies,
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: are you sure you're pointing at the saucy release in the wine repo
<l0ll0lll1> i did "add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<l0ll0lll1> hoping it'll select correct release automatically
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: did you not check ?
<ikonia> there is a 13.10 repo on the wine PPA, so it should be fine, but it looks like it's out of date
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: if you do "apt-get install libopenal1" what do you get ?
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: as i said initially, "E: Package 'libopenal1' has no installation candidate"
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: that's with you just running sudo apt-get install libopenal1"
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3F7Q5JKv
<l0ll0lll1> may this be because i run from liveUSB?
<ikonia> !info libopenal1
<ubottu> libopenal1 (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (shared library). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.14-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 175 kB, installed size 389 kB
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: it's there, I'm not sure why you are are doing this on a liveusb but that shouldn't matter
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: although look at th etag on it, "raring"
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: i have to test a i915 bug which appears with a software run in wine
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: apt-cache policy libopenal1
<Ampelbein> l0ll0lll1: Check that you have universe enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: i think i've found a fix: had to enable universe in software sources
<l0ll0lll1> i wish apt gave some hints for this
<ikonia> Ampelbein just said that
<ikonia> about 2 seconds after you /parted
<l0ll0lll1> it was connection error
<ikonia> ok, after your connection droppe
<l0ll0lll1> now the only problem remains with libgphoto2-port0... with same error, but now all repos are enabled
<ikonia> d!info libgphoto2-port0
<ikonia> !info libgphoto2-port0
<ubottu> libgphoto2-port0 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera port library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.14-2 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 224 kB
<ikonia> well, it's in main
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: what version does it want ?
<l0ll0lll1> (>= 2.4.10.1)
<ikonia> so 2.4.14.....
<Ampelbein> l0ll0lll1: The saucy version is named libgphoto2-port10
<ikonia> !info libgphoto2-port10
<ubottu> Package libgphoto2-port10 does not exist in raring
<Ampelbein> ikonia: In saucy.
<ikonia> ahhh ubotu is still picking up raring
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> sorry about that
<l0ll0lll1> ok, good to know why the fail occurs. Now is there a way to convince apt to install package without all deps satisfied?
<Ampelbein> l0ll0lll1: apt, no, dpkg, yes. But your software will likely not work when its linked against an older soname.
<BluesKaj> l0ll0lll1, if you -f install , it wants to remove a whole lot of 32 git  depends and thwir apps like lsb-core and ia32-libs, I went ahead and let remove all that , then dist upgraded ..haven't had a problem sincxe
<BluesKaj> 32 bit
<ikonia> l0ll0lll1: why would you install packages without the deps being resolved ?
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: i'd install the package with apt thinking deps are not resolved, but having them installed under another name, like with libgphoto2-port0 vs libgphoto2-port10
<Ampelbein> l0ll0lll1: Package names usually aren't changed for no reason. In the case of libraries, a newer soname will mean that packages linked against the old version will likely not work.
<l0ll0lll1> ok, that shouldn't be a problem since wine doesn't really need libgphoto to startup and execute the app i need
<ikonia> it should do a library check at startup
<ikonia> and complain about a missing library if it's not there
<l0ll0lll1> ikonia: such libraries in wine are usually not linked in a way ldd would see, they are instead opened when needed with dlopen(), so this shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia> that part I don't know - I'm not a "wine guy" so I'll take your word on that
<ikonia> !info libgphoto2-port10
<ubottu> libgphoto2-port10 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera port library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 46 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Ampelbein> Oh, and package.ubuntu.com seems to got fixed too. It now shows binary packages for saucy! yay.
<Ampelbein> *packages
<hht> hello
<hht> i can't boot ubuntuu 13.10
<bazhang> hht, its still not released
<bazhang> hht, why not consider using a stable release if you are not into bug tracking and fixing
<hht> i have tried 13.04 and same problem so  i wanted to try 13.10
<bazhang> more info please
<bazhang> can't boot is way too vague
<hht> i told i used universal usb installer and unetbootin to make ubuntuu bootable from pendrive
<hht> and i can't boot it
<bazhang> hht, you never said that here
<hht> sorry i said it on ubuntu room
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso
<bazhang> it's likely either a corrupt iso, which the md5 can sum check can verify, or you  need to try to re"burn" it to usb
<Ampelbein> hht: Do you get any message or just black screen when trying to boot?
<hht> just black screen
<Ampelbein> hht: And what processor do you use?
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hht> atom n270
<hht> i try to boot also in xboot and without success wtf
<hht> i didnt havce problem with ubuntu 12.04
<Ampelbein> hht: So, you don't even see a grub menu, yes? Then I'd follow bazhang's advice of checking the checksum and reimage the usb stick.
<hht> yes just black screen
<hht> i have tried several times without success
<wilee-nilee> hht, This booting the usb?
<hht> its pendrive 16gb, i just formatted it in fat32
<hht> maybe it is bad formatted?
<wilee-nilee> hht, maybe check the nomodeset option you can do it as well on the live usb, although unetbootin bypasses that gui.
<hht> ok all works, the problem was bad formatted pendrive, something wrong with its structure, i deleted partition and made new and installed ubuntu 13.10 and all works good
<wilee-nilee> groovy man
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-07
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to get older daily builds for ubuntu? Like a month old or so?
<trijntje> I need to investigate a kernel panic that only occurs while updating
<k1l> global menue is not working for gnome-terminal and xchat. can someone confirm that?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0.6.15 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Daekdroom> How broken is 13.10 right now?
<Daekdroom> I felt like upgrading.
<Daekdroom> *feel
<bjorkintosh> it is not too badly broken.
<bjorkintosh> i'm using it currently without noticeable issues.
<bjorkintosh> it seems to have killed my microphone though.
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, If you can deal with a fail go for it, upgrading to a development has its possible perils.
<Daekdroom> wilee-nilee, I'm a regular development version user.
<Daekdroom> I just need to know if there is something too broken right now.
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, I always do fresh installs so I dualboot it.
<Daekdroom> do-release-upgrader process crashed (right at the beginning, fortunately)
<Daekdroom> Although I was running update-manager.
<Daekdroom> *do-release-upgrade
<bjorkintosh> update-manager -d
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<Daekdroom> Can't seem to report the upgrade crash =(
<BigProblem> hi need help with 13.10 and encrypted fs since i updated he can't mount my encrypted fs any more if i do in maintance shell encryptfs-mount-private he tells me that private encrypted dir is not setuped probally
<BigProblem> i have had a standart ubuntu settup 13.04 with full encrypted hdd
<BigProblem> hmmmm so here is no one alive with lvm and encrypted fs knowleg
<BigProblem> ? i think the fstab ist demaged
<BigProblem> nope it is in crypttab ok
<BigProblem> ok it is the fstab plz help me repair that
<BigProblem> ^^
<ikonia> BigProblem: what's the actual issue ?
<BigProblem> the issu is i cant mount my main partition
<BigProblem> i have a complet encrypted LVM it has 3 Partitions SWAP, ROOT, AND main i call it main since i even don't understand where it gets normaly mounted
<BigProblem> the root and swap gets regonized and mounted the main data holding partition don't gets mounted when i wanna mount it i have the problem that i simply don't know where to mount it
<BigProblem> and probally the file or partition is demaged
<BigProblem> don't know
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> BigProblem: test and confirm
<BigProblem> did fsck it found 2 minor fails that got corrected
<holstein> BigProblem: consider running an officially supported version of ubuntu
<ikonia> BigProblem: I need to ask a harsh question
<BigProblem> fsck tells me that partition FRANK-PC-root is clean and ok and dev sda1 is clean
<ikonia> BigProblem: why if you have no idea how to really use/manage linux are you using an unstable development version, and full disk encryption ?
<BigProblem> i am missing status of swap and the main filesystem
<BigProblem> coz i  normaly know the things
<BigProblem> but that goes behind my knowleg
<ikonia> BigProblem: you don't know the basics like "how to mount a disk"
<ikonia> BigProblem: or "where the root file system" is mounted
<ikonia> which seems pretty basic
<BigProblem> ikonia normal mount fails
<BigProblem> in all variatons
<ikonia> BigProblem: with what error ?
<ikonia> BigProblem: what mount command are you using ?
<BigProblem> i have no free mount point on the read only maintance shell
<ikonia> BigProblem: ok, this is beyond basic
<ikonia> BigProblem: what mount command are you using ?
<ikonia> BigProblem: but I very strongly advise you to run a stable version of ubuntu
<BigProblem> mount -t ext4 /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt /mnt/dspeed_de
<ikonia> BigProblem: and what is the error ?
<BigProblem> since dspeed_de is a free dir under mnt that not used
<ikonia> sorry - I don't understand what you just said, please answer my question
<BigProblem> already mounted or busy
<BigProblem> i think its coz dspeed is only empty coz it can
<BigProblem> t cfis connect
<ikonia> BigProblem: so is it already mounted ?
<ikonia> BigProblem: if you run "mount" on it's own, do you see it mounted already ?
<BigProblem> nope i need a free mount point on a read only fs first to get more errors
<BigProblem> nope its 100% not mounted
<BigProblem> but that mount command tells me that my private encrypted home is mounted and thats not true
<ikonia> please stop talking about "free mount points" it makes no sense
<ikonia> BigProblem: what do you mean, it's not true?
<ikonia> BigProblem: mount doesn't lie
<BigProblem> when i go into my home dir i have only 2 files that tell me to mount it
<BigProblem> and i can do cd .private and see only crypted stuff
<ikonia> BigProblem: you have files in your home dir that tell you to mount it ?
<BigProblem> Access_Your_Private_Data.desktop file and readme.txt
<ikonia> so that's a desktop shortcut and a readme file
<ikonia> to be honest, I'm wondering if you're actually reading the output of mount right
<ikonia> and as your in the recovery shell, I doubt you can pastebin the output
<BigProblem> and no free mount point means simply when i mount it tells me mount point don't exists
<ikonia> please stop talking about "no free mount points" it doesn't make any sense
<BigProblem> and when i wanna make a dir the read only file system don't does it
<BigProblem> it would even help me on full encrypted lvm where does the main partition in my case /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt gets normaly when it would work mounted too:
<ikonia> BigProblem: the main partition is root - it gets mounted on /
<BigProblem> but this is mounted and contained in a other mapper file
<BigProblem> like the encrypted swap
<ikonia> no / is the top level
<BigProblem> ok i see this will all don't help :D
<ikonia> I'm really sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<BigProblem> sorry for urbing
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<BigProblem> whats your home lang`?
<BigProblem> maybe i realy need to pay a translator
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-08
<BigProblem> ikonia just to keep you informed i am so damn leet i got it working my self with only a few commands i remounted write able edited some stuff and tada all works
<BigProblem> even in 13.10
<BigProblem> :D
<BigProblem> but the mass server dhcp had compiling errors that it don't got befor ^^
<SuperLag> In Saucy, how do you set $APPLICATION to start on boot?
<SuperLag> I expected to see something obvious in System Settings, but I didn't.
<SuperLag> ahh.... Unity to the rescue?
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, An application?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: yeah... was just trying to get Glipper to start on boot
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: and in the XFCE variant, in the Settings panel, you can set up startup options. I figured it'd be the same with the mainline Ubuntu
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: but I just brought up search and typed "startup" and then I saw the "Startup Applications" option
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: sorry, I guess I should have been less cryptic with my Unity comment. I did figure it out, with Unity... but Unity is still a hard pill to swallow for me. Not sure yet, if I like it. Hence my "to the rescue?" comment. :)
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, I used it for awhile seems okay I use the shell instead at this point.
<wilee-nilee> good luck it is 1:40 am here time to crash
<SuperLag> Where are you?
<SuperLag> Alaska?
<SuperLag> Hawaii?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Touhou11> #wayland
<rocky> so... in raring i had to manually activate hibernate for my laptop (and it worked fine) ... but now in saucy that same change doesn't work, there's no hibernate option in my dropdown... do i need to do something different?
<Touhou11> It has been deprecated
<rymate1234> yo
<rymate1234> my usb headset isn't working under ubuntu 13.10
<rymate1234> however hdmi audio is now working
<rymate1234> lel
<rymate1234> is this a known issue?
<sqrt7744> is it just me or can you no longer roll the mouse wheel over the volume icon to change the volume in saucy? This is really a deal breaker UI change if it's just like this now.
<sqrt7744> i'm really hoping it's just a bug
<wilee-nilee> slow rsync today
<Daekdroom> Are Mir/XMir being used by default already?
<TheDrums> Daekdroom: No.
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-09
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: where do you live? when you mentioned the time on your last post, it was 12 hours away.... and from where I am, that would put you in AK or HI
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Pacific NW
<wilee-nilee> fiddy miles from the ocean and the mountains
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: haha. We might be neighbors them (when I'm home). I live in the Portland suburbs
<wilee-nilee> we would be yes
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I'm in NL for a month, thankfully this trip is half over
<wilee-nilee> ever been to frrgeek
<wilee-nilee> freegeek
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: looooooooooooong time ago
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: still down in the Hawthorne area?
<wilee-nilee> I used to clean there carpets pro-bono git my first computer there about 6 years ago, yeah same place.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: you live in PDX too?
<wilee-nilee> yep
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: small world :)
<wilee-nilee> it is I see people I don;t even all over the place repeatedly, ;)
<SuperLag> haha
<wilee-nilee> know*
<wilee-nilee> I graduated from PSU about 2 years ago as an older adult.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: what's older?
<wilee-nilee> 49
 * SuperLag is going to be done with college in 10 days.
<SuperLag> I wish I'd have gone to PSU.
<wilee-nilee> middle aged, you will have to wait for me to turn up my hearing aid, and get off my lawn, lol
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> I'll hit 40 in November... so I'm not that far behind you.
<wilee-nilee> Almost free school for undergrad with the pell and oregon opportunity grant
<SuperLag> Yeah... I really wish I'd have done PSU instead.
<SuperLag> Instead, I fell for the bullshit spiel of University of Phoenix.
<wilee-nilee> My grad school is on the reed campus in the summer, so I just you know follow the trend, hint, hint
<wilee-nilee> on occasion anyway
<SuperLag> what are you studying for grad work?
<wilee-nilee> intercultural relations the undergrad is Black Studies with a minor in psych
<wilee-nilee> I'm a former Jazz musician I started at MT Hood CC in 1983
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: what's the end goal?
<SuperLag> yeah, I started at Peninsula College in Port Angeles, in 1992. It's only taken me 21 years to get my undergrad done.
<wilee-nilee> possibly clinical psychology, but I may just go back to my business carpet and upholstery cleaning, quite profitable.
<SuperLag> I should have my grad degree by the time my daughter has kids :)
<SuperLag> (at this rate)_
<wilee-nilee> I'm a slacker so all this work is not my style, I returned to college after developing epilepsy from a earlier head injury, and could not drive anymore.
<SuperLag> oh damn
<wilee-nilee> the epilepsy seems to have receded though so I may drive soon.
<SuperLag> epilepsy can really do a number on you
<wilee-nilee> yeah, no biggoe though I had petty-mals looked like I fell asleep with my eyes open kinda creepy I suspect.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I'd do the self-employed thing, if you already have a good customer base
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, I used to do same day service before most others did that was where the money was, people spilling stuff or pets throwing up on persian rugs.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: so what got you interested in open source stuff?
<wilee-nilee> I needed a computer for college and my therapist a clinical psychologist, heard someone metion it at best buy
<wilee-nilee> freegeek was what she heard
<wilee-nilee> wiped home 3 times in the first 6 months
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> awesome
<wilee-nilee> I had never used a computer regularly, so I had no clue, but it has been an advantage to learning open source I think.
<SuperLag> I have a Cadillac of a machine now. I learned a *long* time ago, how painful wiping ~ is. It lives on another drive, permanently, now.
<wilee-nilee> I clone all the OS, I rarely need to reload but one never knows, and I hate asking for help.
<SuperLag> If you would have told me then, that I'd end up owning a laptop that I could put 3 drives into... involving no modification to the stock hardware, I'd have laughed at you.
<SuperLag> I love this ThinkPad.
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Many parts of my life as well carpet cleaning is one, but I ran out of money on a refurb on a hose I owned and a roomate did this at sears and I saw within in a week all they did was advertise I left and never looked back, I average 100$ per hour when I work, just not 8 hours a day isall.
<wilee-nilee> house*
<wilee-nilee> anyway we are way into offtopic, let me know if you hit the town.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I'll be back home in PDX on the 22nd
<SuperLag> I miss my girls. I didn't get to bring my wife and daughter with this time. :/
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I asked a question in the main channel once... got a workaround type of answer, but I just got the right answer.
<wilee-nilee> that is tough missing family, I have never been married and have no children being artistic driven I'm just a child in some ways and like my freedom.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I was installing some apps that had bugs that required you to export an environment variable before starting, for them to work properly.
<wilee-nilee> ooh fun
<SuperLag> so... what I was told initially, was a workaround
<SuperLag> point Exec= to a script in another dir, that exports the env var, and then runs the binary
<SuperLag> but you don't have to do that
<wilee-nilee> time for a starbucks run here to use my 2$ iced coffee receipt, viva the caffeine
<SuperLag> you can do: Exec=env FOO=/bar/baz pidgin
<SuperLag> and that will work
<SuperLag> no extra script necessary
<wilee-nilee> ah cool, talk with you later
<SuperLag> ciao
<fetoega> After installing saucy netboot iso all i get is a black screen. Should i disable KMS to get it working?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<xjunior> Good morning, guys! I have libmirserver0 marked to be removed, but it's also messing up the installation of libmirserver1. apt-get install -f doesn't solve the issue and manually remove libmirserver0 doesn't work. Is there another way of solving it?
<ikonia> xjunior: is libmirserver1 listed as a dependency ?
<xjunior> ikonia, I believe so. How can I be sure?
<ikonia> check ?
<xjunior> ikonia,
<xjunior> this worked for em
<xjunior> me
<xjunior>  dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libmirserver1*.deb
<ikonia> that's not what I asked
<xjunior> excuse me?
<ironhalik> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - on what kernel version is 3.10.0-6 based?
<ironhalik> they usually are merged with upstream versions like 3.10.5
<penguin42> ironhalik: According to /usr/share/doc/linux-image-3.10.0-6-generic/changelog.Debian.gz I'd say it's v3.10.3
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: Confirming what penguin42 said, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux/+changelog
<ironhalik> thanks guys
<ironhalik> I was kinda afraid of the whole Mir migration, but decided what the hell and installed saucy on my laptop :>
<ironhalik> so far so good ;>
<Ampelbein> to be honest, unless mir works with the proprietary nvidia/amd drivers, it won't have a huge userbase.
<ironhalik> yeah, I thought about it, too
<ironhalik> but considering its Ubuntu making the change, and with valve support
 * penguin42 hasn't tried Mir yet, I'm on KDE, I believe xmir should in principal work for that
<ironhalik> theres a good chance Mir will end up with better driver support than X
<penguin42> I thought it actually used the X drivers?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, nope, it uses Open GL ES
<Daekdroom> (I think?)
<ironhalik> from what I recall, it will need new drivers
<Daekdroom> Although there's something about it being compatible with Adrnoid drivers.
<ironhalik> ^
<Daekdroom> *Android
<penguin42> oh hmm, interesting - I'd definitely read something saying it was using X drivers
<Daekdroom> XMir will.
<ironhalik> hmm, wiki seems to think that too
<ironhalik> full driver support _should_ come with 14.10
<ironhalik> considering how Xorg is universally hated by developers, driver devs may actually gladly support Mir
<penguin42> Xorg isn't universally hated
<ironhalik> seems to be :>
<ironhalik> just to clarify, I'm not a linix dev, but I've seen _lots_ of rants about X
<ironhalik> mainlt from various devs
 * penguin42 has used it for a long time, and generally like it - but it does have some limitations which it'll be interesting to see how well things like Mir try and avoid
<Daekdroom> "Tailored towards an EGL/GL(ES) world. " according to the specifications.
<yofel> Mir needs EGL drivers, same as wayland
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-11
<GiGaHuRtZ> Is there a way to get the ubuntu kernel ppa to actually 'work'? Or even just add the repository to the sources.list somehow?
<GiGaHuRtZ> under this link it says you used to be able to add the ppa for daily builds, but it doesnt seem to work anymore. It adds, but fails on apt updateing
<GiGaHuRtZ> Or even simly getting these going somehow in the sources.list?
<SuperLag> Is there a way to find out why a package is kept back?
<SuperLag> The following packages have been kept back: usb-modeswitch-data
<GiGaHuRtZ> even during a dist-up?
<SuperLag> yep
<GiGaHuRtZ> If so, its probably because that specific package breaks other packages
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im no apt wizard, but that was my understand of it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Try using a GUI package manager to do the ugrades (it will do dist-upgrade) and see if it resolves it
<GiGaHuRtZ> but its probably a good thing its kept back
<GiGaHuRtZ> But re: my question, even a script of something that would download the 3 kernel packages needed for the daily current repo iiin that kernel-paa link would be better than nothing
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yeh if you do an apt-get install usb-modeswitch-data   it'll try and do it and (normally?) ask you if you really want to do whatever evil thing it would do
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: I normally just pick the ones I'm trying
<GiGaHuRtZ> 'the kernels?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, ya , except I /always/ use the daily builds from current
<GiGaHuRtZ> Right now 3.11rc4. So id like a way to easily get those
<penguin42> ah ok, I've not tried tracking it - I just grab one when one breaks
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont know much bash, so im thinking of getting a frienbd to write a script
<SuperLag> seems to me like running a beta kernel would just be too messy
<penguin42> oh better to learn some!
<GiGaHuRtZ> Download the two headers and image froom the directory, then install using dpkg -i
<penguin42> SuperLag: Shrug the current Saucy kernel is broken for me, so I'm no worse off
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: not really, you are on a beta kernel using ubuntu+1
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/
<GiGaHuRtZ> its ALL saucy kernels
<GiGaHuRtZ> and 87.11 shows saucy kernel being 3.11
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: The ones there are ahead of the one that you get just running saucy
<GiGaHuRtZ> i know
<GiGaHuRtZ> saucxy starts at 3.10 right?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Really, I wish luqorix would hurry up and update his kernels or make two branches
<penguin42> yeh it was at 3.10, seems to be 3.11 in the main saucy now
<GiGaHuRtZ> or three
<GiGaHuRtZ> cause hes on 3.9 still
<GiGaHuRtZ> I love liuqorix because the performance is much  better for desktop use
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: The 3.11 kernels seem to be a heck of a lot faster in boot time than the 3.10.x ones for me
<GiGaHuRtZ> But he stays on 3.9 for awhile., He needs like old stable (3.9) stable (3.10) and testing (3.11_
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: ya i noticed that too
<GiGaHuRtZ> systemd is even faster
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: I've got systemd on an opensuse box, still getting used to it :-)
<GiGaHuRtZ> I mean cra, on Arch like 6 years agoi, oi boulf boot to gdm login in like 14 seconds
<GiGaHuRtZ> And that was using BSD/Unix style init scripts
<GiGaHuRtZ> Sorta SysV
<GiGaHuRtZ> Not that its systemd, people say its faster
<GiGaHuRtZ> But I quit the arch team years ago due to politics
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: I tried Arch for a few months, it's interesting , I like the way they make you use the latest way of doing everything, but I didn't like their update system
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I come here for ubuntu help (im on kubuntu bit thaty channel is alkmost ALWAYS dead) because +! has more advanced users and the chance of getting an somewhat advanced question answered is better
<GiGaHuRtZ> Me and some other #ubvuntu users made some other channels, but i forget their names, and I mightve not locked them so they got re-registered after we left
<GiGaHuRtZ> I though it was #ubuntu-advanc/ed and #ubuntu-novice
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Anyway, learn some bash - it's not hard
<GiGaHuRtZ> because #ubuntu is fiilled witrh easy questions
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: I know its not
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ive had a bash cookbook from oreilly here in since 2001l, heh
<GiGaHuRtZ> But seeing how I foiuunded ##linux-coders, someone might be be able to help
<SuperLag> penguin42: what's broken about the Saucy kernel, for you?
<penguin42> SuperLag: It's got problems with one of my USB thumb drives
<penguin42> SuperLag: I've got it down to a single patch to fix it that someone suggested, and I've got that patched into one and it works
<SuperLag> penguin42: are you sure it's not just you? :)
<SuperLag> penguin42: *sigh*... I tried. :)
<penguin42> SuperLag: Broke sometime between 3.10.0.4 and 3.10.0.6 - yeh sure, there are others with the same problem
<GiGaHuRtZ> Unless someone here knows bash
<GiGaHuRtZ> I would donatew via paypal for the simplke script
<SuperLag> penguin42: is there a kernel bug filed for it?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Probably..... 10 lines
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: what are you trying to do?
<penguin42> SuperLag: there's ubuntu bug 1205827  and there's been a discussion on lkml where someone had a patch
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1205827 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Regression: USB storage broken on 3.10.06-generic" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205827
<SuperLag> penguin42: I haven't run into the issue, because I'm running Saucy in a VM.
<SuperLag> penguin42: what was the source of the patch?
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: well since ubuntu no longer maintains as a real ppa, like you used to be able to add with the ppa tool, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<penguin42> SuperLag: See comment #3 in that bug report, Emil pointed me to that patch which seems to have come from lkml originally
<GiGaHuRtZ> And you cant add it using http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline sources list
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im trying to just grab 3 gfiles, 2 headers and the image, from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<GiGaHuRtZ> and then install via dpkg -i
<penguin42> (Disappointingly wget -r   doesn't seem to do it)
<GiGaHuRtZ> So i will probably set it as a cron job 1-2 days
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: you're trying to get the .deb files? or something *in* one of those files?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because they are built dAILY
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: just the debs
<GiGaHuRtZ> just the debs
<GiGaHuRtZ> wtf lag
<SuperLag> stick the links in a file, one line each... then do wget -i thatfile
<GiGaHuRtZ> man lag
<GiGaHuRtZ> wtf
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: brb
<SuperLag> I'm confused. Is *he* experiencing lag... or is he annoyed with me for some reason?
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag:  very sorry
<GiGaHuRtZ> my client went tits up wihich super rare
<GiGaHuRtZ> What was the last question
<SuperLag> I'm confused. Is *he* experiencing lag... or is he annoyed with me for some reason? <-- that was the question :)
<SuperLag> My comment prior to that was to take all the links from that kernel PPA page, and put them in a file. Then "wget -i thatfile".
<GiGaHuRtZ> you wetre asking me?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Something happened, and i was typing things in channel, but nothing was showing
<GiGaHuRtZ> I had to kill kvirc and retsrat
<GiGaHuRtZ> First time ever, kvirc is rovck solid
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok, I could use qget, but that isnt automation
<GiGaHuRtZ> I want automation, with dkh -i to instaLl them
<GiGaHuRtZ> At lreast once every 2 days or so
<GiGaHuRtZ> theGiGaHuRtZ: y giuy iun ##linux-coders (the channel i help found
<SuperLag> wget sure is automatation.
<SuperLag> You're not manually going and clicking on links to download each file yourself.
<SuperLag> You can write one script to wget the files. Another to use dpkg to install the ones you want.
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: and when you said "dkh -i" did you mean "dpkg -i" ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: arghj it hapened again, its a lightdm issue
<GiGaHuRtZ> glad im goiung to kdm
<GiGaHuRtZ> yohju should join ##linux-coders
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: he gave up on me looks like :(
<GiGaHuRtZ> dangit
<GiGaHuRtZ> 'brb
<SuperLag> No, I didn't.
<SuperLag> I'm just not interested it going and joining another channel. 18 is enough, thank you :)
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yeh it gets hard after a few - how many of those actually have activity - most seem to be dead these days?
<SuperLag> well... I'm in 18, and 16 are active :)
<penguin42> hmm, I need to do a bit of sniffing around for some then
<SuperLag> penguin42: are you running 13.10 on your primary machine?
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: haven't given up. Trying to figure out an easy way to do it.
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: your machine that you want to do this on... is it a 32-bit install or 64-bit install?
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yes
<penguin42> SuperLag: Why do you ask?
<SuperLag> penguin42: Just wondering how the experience has been for you, overall... in terms of stability, and user experience.
<SuperLag> I'm guessing Mir is going to be something to get used to
<SuperLag> penguin42: I forget, are you on the Ubuntu dev team? I think I may have asked you that before... but I don't remember if I did, and how you answered, if that was the case. Ugh, I'm getting old. :)
<penguin42> SuperLag: well I'm running Kubuntu and it's an upgrade from older installs, and it's not tried to run Mir as far as I can tell
<SuperLag> I wonder if any final decisions were made on moving to a rolling release model...?
<penguin42> haha who knows!
<penguin42> SuperLag: I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea, but as I've said before it would be a pain to do it except on a LTS release boundary - i.e. let people on other versions upgrade to LTS and then stick there if they don't want to roll
<SuperLag> agreed
<SuperLag> otherwise the volume of bugs coming in would go up, I'm sure.
<penguin42> SuperLag: It just gets hard for those who use it for work, I need something that's reasonably stable for a few months at a time
<penguin42> (Not on this machine)
<SuperLag> penguin42: that's why I've leaving the playing to VMs....
<SuperLag> penguin42: when a new version comes out, do you typically upgrade? or clean install?
<penguin42> upgrade
<SuperLag> Hmm... so it works most of the time?
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yeh generally, it sometimes takes a bit of punishment to get it to work but normally does
<penguin42> SuperLag: Although for my main home machine I tend to switch very early on to the alpha releases or before - so it's a bit more wacky
<SuperLag> If it weren't for all the tweaking settings and configs, to get this install just so... I'd do a clean install when 13.10 goes stable. But I dread that. That, and the third party software.
<SuperLag> I'm considering changing my strategy a bit, and putting 3rd-party apps, and their .desktop files in ~/Applications and ~/.local/share/applications/, respectively. (Instead of mostly /opt/)
<penguin42> on this box I don't have 3rd party stuff,  and at work we have bundles of stuff that are presetup by others
<SuperLag> because I've had this ~ across multiple installs, and I learned a LONG time ago that it's much better to keep ~ on a separate drive.
<penguin42> yeh
<SuperLag> GiGaHuRtZ: Okay. So I'm going to assume that either a. you gave up on wanting help, or b. your IRC client sucks, and gave up on you. But don't say I didn't try. :)
<SuperLag> Was using scrapy to get the filenames from the URL... then you can feed that into a for loop and wget them. Then dpkg that work its magic.
<SuperLag> I wondered if maybe wget wouldn't just return the URL of the file... but I didn't see that option in the manpage
<Daekdroom> Gah. I still can't use upgrade-manager to upgrade and I'm still unable to report its crash.
<Daekdroom> No saucy for me.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Remind me, did it say saucy in your apt config?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, nope.
<Daekdroom> You mean the repo files?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I mean the /etc/apt/sources*
<Daekdroom> I didn't touch them. They're all still raring.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: hmm ok
<Daekdroom> The crash has something to do with unicode. I'll figure out a way to report it.
<penguin42> many crashes have something to do with Unicode :-)
<Daekdroom> Possibly bug #929399
<ubottu> bug 929399 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __main__: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 36: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929399
<Daekdroom> Let's see what happens after I switch the system to English.
<Daekdroom> aaaand it crashed
<GiGaHuRtZ> SuperLag: sorry
<GiGaHuRtZ> Client problems, kid problens, yard work issues, etc
<GiGaHuRtZ> And #bash is telling me what I got from a buddy in ##linux-coderreally isnt very good
<GiGaHuRtZ> And now they are saying trry #wqget
<GiGaHuRtZ> It should be like a 2 or 3 line script, VERY soimple
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont get this
<GiGaHuRtZ> I figured I would share my easy automation script on how to get the laytest daqily build on the mainline kernels from the ubuntu mainline ppa mirror (that doesnt act as a ppa  any76more, and doesnt work in apt sources)
<GiGaHuRtZ> It downloads and installs with dpkg
<GiGaHuRtZ> right now itds amd64/x86-64 only
<GiGaHuRtZ> but its easy to switch for i386
<SuperLag> Okay. I'm confused.
<SuperLag> I thought that's what you were needing help with... but you're saying you've got it done already?
<Daekdroom> SuperLag, he wants a cron job to automatically download and install kernels from the Ubuntu mainline PPA, I think.
<Noize-> Where can I add startup applications? Cannot seem to locate "startup applications"
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-04
<mikeit> shay_shay, but you are add some repository and if yes what repo?
<shay_shay> none
<shay_shay> i think the problem is sourceforge changed their webpage and it broke the functionality of the installer
<shay_shay> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<shay_shay> gonna use that :D
<mikeit> ok
<shay_shay> well the server trick worked
<shay_shay> but now its doing something else
<smallfoot-> hi
<smallfoot-> Trusty has newer version of Compiz and Firefox than Utopic
<smallfoot-> Trusty has newer version of Compiz and Firefox than Utopic
<Daekdroom> So...?
<smallfoot-> so someone must fix it
<lordievader> smallfoot-: Did you file a bug?
<smallfoot-> no, is this a bug?
<lordievader> smallfoot-: I've seen bug with the context of "please upgrade <package> to version <something>", whishlist bug I suppose.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> Trusty has newer version of Compiz and Firefox than Utopic
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-06
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<meecoder> Why does the welcome slide in the 14.10 daily build installer say welcome to ubuntu 14.04?
<meecoder> I'm testing it to see how it works.
<lordievader> meecoder: Please file a bug, that should be fixed.
<meecoder> ok, thanks
<lordievader> meecoder: Against ubiquity by the way.
<meecoder> I'll report it when the installation is finished.
<BluesKaj> it shows as 14.10 in the ubiquity titlebar iirc
<meecoder> I am trying to file a bug on launchpad(seen earlier here) but the page just stays the same when I submit it.
<meecoder> or try to submit it
<ikonia> .wubdiw 19]
<ikonia> iios
<ikonia> oops, sorry
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jluc> Bon appétit
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<meecoder> hi
<SP33D> Hello i have no wineproceses running and the app starter still in in the sidebar
<SP33D> how can i end it when it don't whants to exit
<SP33D> i tryed to grep processes for a indicator or else but don't found it
<mikeg3> Hi….I am running Ubuntu 14.10 and I don't need to type a password to log in (even though I want to type one.)  Autologin is off.  Does anyone know what may be going on?
<mikeg3> sorry I am using version 14.04.  This is the wrong channel.
<meecoder> try #ubuntu then
<meecoder> but you could check your settings
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<scotty^> Hello everyone.  Is there any chance of getting cryptsetup 1.6.4 into Utopic, so as to fix bug 1292940
<ubottu> bug 1292940 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup benchmark freezes on AES based ciphers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292940
<lordievader> scotty^: File a wishlist bug referencing that bug.
<scotty^> lordievader - Thanks.  I've filed bug 1354346 - can you set it to Wishlist for me?
<ubottu> bug 1354346 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to cryptsetup 1.6.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354346
<scotty^> Or anybody else?
<lordievader> Not sure if I'm able to, but let me take a look.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<meecoder> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi
<scotty^> Does anyone have access to set bug 1354346 to Wishlist for me?
<ubottu> bug 1354346 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to cryptsetup 1.6.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354346
<paulo_gomes> hi all, cant connect with google with empathy. any tips?
<paulo_gomes> facebook and irc works fine
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - trying hard to be bothered to do anything today, I shall try my best for a day full of chill :p
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why is there no /bin/bash?
<brainwash> Akiva-Thinkpad: did you delete it manually? or did you uninstall the bash package?
<genii> It exists here.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no I'm an idiot, and I think I may have found a bug in a program
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  /bin/bash: /home/akiva/Documents/Source: No such file or directory
<Akiva-Thinkpad> akiva@Akiva-Thinkpad:~/Documents/Source Applications/apl/trunk$ is where I built it from
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so its looking for Source, when it should be lookign for Source Applications
<brainwash> you need to escape the space char or use ""
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, its not my app.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I changed the directory name
<Akiva-Thinkpad> retrying
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah that fixed it
 * Akiva-Thinkpad mails the APL mailing list
<Akiva-Thinkpad> speaking of which; anyone having flash just cause their computer to bloody slow to a halt
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<brainwash> Akiva-Thinkpad: immediately when the flash player is loaded?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, no just random instances
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, like some websites that use it will just consistenly be sluggish
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and my computer won't fix itself until I close that tab (on chrome)
<MoPac> Hi all.  I'm having a weird installation issue (latest 14.10 image on live USB, UEFI).  The installer consistently fails to create a LUKS partition. I can't seem to get any much detail: there's a popup that there was an error setting up the encrypted volume, and the partman log just says "LUKS format failed"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was just experiencing it with youtube.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is a luks partition?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh disk encryption
<brainwash> Akiva-Thinkpad: doesn't chrome use the html5 player on youtube?
<penguin42> MoPac: I think there should be some installer logs in /var/log somewhere
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, maybe its some javascript then. I am only guessing it is flash
<MoPac> penguin42 there is an installer folder, but there are no detailed logs in there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, the one site that is consistently slow is this music store site where it has this live chat applicaiton.
<brainwash> Akiva-Thinkpad: no clue then, I didn't notice any performance hit when browsing the web so far
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, thanks for inquiring
<brainwash> Akiva-Thinkpad: I suggest that you also try it with firefox
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, well thats why I'm on chrome in the first place
<Akiva-Thinkpad> firefox was doing it too :P
<brainwash> :D
 * Akiva-Thinkpad should REALLY try ubuntu's browser
<Akiva-Thinkpad> which is actually coming along quite nicely if I do say so myself.
<brainwash> disabling flash temporary will break the site, right?
<MoPac> I've also tried using gparted to set the lvm flag on the crypt partition, but no dice, same problem
<penguin42> MoPac: You could try creating it wiht cryptsetup manually
<MoPac> penguin42: problem is that the installer always seems to ask for a new password and repeated password even if a crypt volume is already there. Even if I have the crypt partition unlocked and the inner filesystem mounted, it doesn't show up in the installer table mapped
<MoPac> So even if I have a LUKS volume, the installer just tries to overwrite it and then fails out with an error
<penguin42> yeh that's a bit nasty
<MoPac> Is there supposed to be a way to enter an *existing* LUKS password in the installer partition table menu?
<penguin42> MoPac: It sounds like you should report it - I bet there are way fewer testers of LUKS setup
<TJ-> MoPac Are you trying to create a new LUKS volume over the top of an existing one?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brainwash, oh good idea... well I just got it again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this time while using google docs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so it must not be flash then afterall.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay opening this page in a new tab in chrome caused my system to lag
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/PjUOMdHN6t0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and whenever I press the dash, it lags again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay after a bit, seems to be working fine again ~:/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Hmmm I wonder if it is an intel driver thing...
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-10
<Basketball> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<goneeuro> hi guys. Is there a reason you can think of why gparted keeps getting held back on an apt-get upgrade on 14.10?
<penguin42> goneeuro: Try a dist-upgrade
<goneeuro> penguin42: Tried that also.
<TJ-> goneeuro: dependencies
<BluesKaj> After the large upgrade and dist-upgrade yesterday the desktop kubuntu 14.10 won't shutdown normally, dropping to a VT/TTY doesn't work since the wireless KB is no longer recognized. However no such problems after the upgrades on this laptop with 14.10....looks HW related on the desktop
<BluesKaj> oops spoke too soon, it reboots fine now ....strange
<smallfoot-> Compiz and Firefox in Utopic are older than in Trusty
<penguin42> smallfoot-: I have 31.0~b6+build2-0ubuntu1 for firefox on utopic
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> ya 31.0-beta6
<smallfoot-> and trusty have 31.0 (final)
<smallfoot-> so Firefox in Trusty is newer than in Utopic
<penguin42> hmm curious
<shay_shay> hello. how can I disable this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zm1o4yeg1h94e0v/Screenshot-Information%20available.png
<shay_shay> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zm1o4yeg1h94e0v/Screenshot-Information%20available.png
<shay_shay> how do i fix this
<shay_shay> ttf-mscorefonts-installer has completed successfully
<shay_shay> i went through and checked to make sure everything the script made was in place
<shay_shay> actually the reason why it failed in the first place is unbeknownst to me, but what i can say is i got it to successfully install everything only by downloading all the parts and hosting them on my own webserver
<shay_shay> and using /etc/hosts to point downloads.sourceforge.net at my nginx server
<shay_shay> so after I did this, the installer successfully installed everyhing, but still ended with non-zero exit status
<shay_shay> which is why i get this popup every day
<shay_shay> it completed but it said it didnt
<shay_shay> running that "action" does nothing
<shay_shay> a terminal window opens for a split second and then closes
<shay_shay> and then ;ater the popup shows up again
<shay_shay> later*
<smallfoot-> Compiz and Firefox in Utopic are older than in Trusty
<Daekdroom> smallfoot-, have you noticed that repeating that over days in here has resulted in no fix for it?
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> im still waiting for the fix
<shay_shay> Daekdroom: lol
<shay_shay> should he make a bug report?
<shay_shay> i'm just wondering..
<Daekdroom> shay_shay, I think both will get updated sooner or later. I find it odd that Firefox hasn't been updated already after so many days. Compiz probably will only get updated when they decide to update Unity.
<Daekdroom> Anyway, I think such question/request might be better answered at #ubuntu-mozillateam and #ubuntu-unity
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-03
<__martin__> greetings
<__martin__> tester of wily.. after latest upgrades (using proposed repo as well); libmirclient conflicts with unity package // what alternative desktop session do you recommend? sth minimalistic
<__martin__> [compiz hurdle..]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<__martin__> mkay, for the meantime am on gnome-session-flashback with metacity instead of unity/compiz combo
<bittin-> ttp://a.uguu.se/tovvej_2015-08-03-182539_1366x768_scrot.png :)
<lordievader> bittin-: I3?
<bittin-> lordievader: awesome
<lordievader> Meh, close enough ;)
<bittin> lordievader: yeah
<bittin> http://a.uguu.se/rzdrhe.png cool found an ssh client for firefox :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<saryt> hola
<saryt> :-(
<saryt> quiero sexo
<__martin__> pkg ubuntu-desktop (nor ubuntu-desktop-next) still reporting unsolved dependency hell with unity/compiz
<__martin__> unresolved*
<__martin__> [coexistence with proposed updates..]
<bittin> Firefox for iOS is released to the public in 1-3 weeks someone whispered in my irc
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<effbiai> is unity8+MIR included in the 15.10 or do i have to install it manually?
<k1l> effbiai: i am not sure. there was a testing displaysession. but i dont know if that still works. better make a desktop-next install
<effbiai> ok, thx
<fabrizziop> hey guys
<fabrizziop> firefox on wily IS outdated
<fabrizziop> why?
<fabrizziop> it is insecure
<jtaylor> fabrizziop: its been updated 5 hours ago to 40
<fabrizziop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/firefox
<jtaylor> fabrizziop: also +1 does not have any guaranteed security support
<jtaylor> its still in the proposed archive
<fabrizziop> ohh ok
<BluesKaj> fabrizziop:  yeah  that's why I switched to google-chrome
<vanishing> anyone updated g++ to 5.2.1?
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-08
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-09
<CryptoSiD> W: The repository 'http://swupdate.openvpn.net/apt xenial Release' provides only weak security information.
<CryptoSiD> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<CryptoSiD> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<CryptoSiD> im getting this since the last apt upgrade
<CryptoSiD> apt 1.3~pre3
<CryptoSiD> how can i fix that
<valorie> what the heck is http://swupdate.openvpn.net/apt?
<valorie> some random PPA?
<CryptoSiD> its apt repo of openvpn
<CryptoSiD> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos
<valorie> CryptoSiD: they need to upgrade their PPA
<valorie> you'll have to take it up with the maintainer of the PPA
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-11
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<genii> Meh, frozen at Starting Apply Kernel Variables after setting up apt 1.3~pre3, this is during do-release-upgrade from Xenial
<BLZbubba> can
<BLZbubba> you guys have 16.10 configure bumblebee and xrdp out of the box ?
<BLZbubba> optimus machines + 16.04 == total doom
<BLZbubba> and rdeskop support (auto xrdp) will give you a huge advantage over EL7
<BLZbubba> it works very well
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-12
<elhoir> hello everybody
<elhoir> i wanted to ask if you know which kernel version will be shipped in Ubuntu Yakkety
<elhoir> as im installing mainline kernels, but dont want to install the same version that will be in 16.10
<elhoir> thanks!
<DJones> elhoir: Looked this up, suggest it may come with 4.7 or 4.8 http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-will-soon-be-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-6-503812.shtml
<DJones> But no doubt will be subject to bug testing & other developments, article is dated in May, so maybe some changes
<elhoir> DJones, thanks, im currently running 4.5
<elhoir> and i will run LTS kernel when available
<mustmodify> I'm using upstart with ubuntu 16.1. 'setuid' doesn't seem to do what I'm expecting. Am I using it correctly?
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/ba42c621a3ddcadb7a41eba78fea2279
<teward> mustmodify: Ubuntu 16.04+ uses SystemD by default, are you absolutely certain you're using upstart still?
<mustmodify> Yes.
<k1l> mustmodify: there is no ubuntu 16.1
<k1l> !releases | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mustmodify> Oh uh...
<mustmodify> please hold...
<teward> I assumed they meant 16.10, but they need to clarify, yes.
<mustmodify> Yep, I was rounding to the nearest decimal.
<mustmodify> 16.04
<mustmodify> not really but it's a decent excuse.
<teward> mustmodify: first: it's not a decimal number
<teward> it's a string
<teward> secondly, go back go #ubuntu 'cause I assumed 16.10 not 16.04
<k1l> mustmodify: details matter. 16.04 is a totally different release than the 16.10.
<mustmodify> Yes, I'm sorry.
<mustmodify> tweard: Yes, that was a joke.
<mustmodify> k1l: Yes, I'm sorry. I'm aware that it matters. That was a joke.
<mustmodify> albeit not (apparently) a funny one.
<k1l> …
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-14
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-07
<nikhuge> hello
<nikhuge> anyone here
<nikhuge> quit
<nikhuge> channel list
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-09
<mingdao> oerheks: so here I am ;)
<mingdao> bazhang: think I remember you from Debian?
<bazhang> no idea
<bazhang> running the non-released version means proviging info for bugfixing for one
<mingdao> bug link please?
<bazhang> for what
 * mingdao hopes it's bugzilla and not Jira
<mingdao> "means proviging info for bugfixing for one"
<mingdao> where's the bug tracker?
<bazhang> !bugs | mingdao 
<ubottu> mingdao: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mingdao> k
<mingdao> this is the second hard drive in the computer
<mingdao> it was zeroed, no partition table
<mingdao> would one expect the files to be in (hd1,gpt2) ?
<mingdao> small text but it looks like that is /
<mingdao> and under /boot there's efi/ and grub/ as well as the kernel, and initrd, and other files
<bazhang> mingdao, whats the question
<mingdao> would one expect the files to be in (hd1,gpt2) ? 
<mingdao> what's the deal? did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed?
<bazhang> pardon?
<mingdao> got it to boot from grub> but don't understand why the installer didn't install the bootloader
<bazhang> mingdao, did it ever actually boot
<bazhang> mingdao, and was this a straight install,of a failed upgrade
<bazhang> or a
<mingdao> < mingdao> it was zeroed, no partition table
<mingdao> booted with the USB and choose the Install option
<mingdao> and no, it didn't boot
<bazhang> how was the iso written to usb
<mingdao> when I clicked the Restart or whatever the GUI said after the install, it segfaulted with a nouveau error fir
<mingdao> first
<bazhang> mingdao, how was the iso written to usb, from what os, using which software method
<mingdao> from Gentoo with dd iirc
<bazhang> was the iso hash checked
<mingdao> I've installed it using this flash drive several times and it's not always installed the same
<mingdao> ofc
<mingdao> you can skip that if you'd like, I'm booted into it now
<bazhang> so it boots to the installer gui
<mingdao> yes
<mingdao> mingdao@workstation ~/Downloads $ sha256sum artful-desktop-amd64.iso 
<mingdao> 64c1f55e339874d9feaecf27a47255f32e212c455d66e82e57091248113f6fbf  artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<bazhang> so the issue is the burning iso to usb
<bazhang> thats often the case
<mingdao> hey, that's not how I made the flash drive
<bazhang> especially with alpha 2 software
<mingdao> it was some instructions for using gnome disks or some such, not dd
<mingdao> is the image bootable if you just use dd?
<bazhang> no matter the method, those sometimes take more than the once, particurly with just enter alpha 2
<mingdao> I used the instructions here http://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive/
<mingdao> first time I even fired up that app; been using Gnome3 for 2+ years
<mingdao> looking now for a later released version
<bazhang> I never used dd, got the full on working usb installer, 17.10 has been near flawless since
<mingdao> I don't mind bleeing edge
<bazhang> a couple of minor hiccups
<mingdao> I worked on the Slackware Project for 7 years before moving on to Gentoo
<mingdao> and for the last 2 years on Funtoo almost exclusively
<mingdao> so it's not my first rodeo
<mingdao> Debian was installed on this little mSATA until yesterday when I started trying Ubuntu
<mingdao> first time since I got this laptop in March 2014 that I've had a 3200x1800 16:9 desktop
<mingdao> nice, but, had to change that to 1920x1080
<bazhang> mingdao, rodeo or not, alpha is whole new ballgame, expect breakage, often severe
<mingdao> no worries
<mingdao> I run ~arch Gentoo
<mingdao> you don't get much more breakage than that
<mingdao> I'm just rather allergic to gooeys that hide what's happening ;)
<mingdao> just finished up work on gnome-3.24 with elogind; no systemd, no consolekit
<mingdao> so there are a lot of pieces on the floor around here
<bazhang> mingdao, you did this prior or after the install
<mingdao> what is this?
<bazhang> gnome-3.24 with elogind; no systemd, no consolekit
<bazhang> is that related to what we are doing here
<mingdao> really?
<mingdao> I'm sorry, I thought you were a developer for some reason
<bazhang> I have no idea why you posted that
<mingdao> maybe I'm confusing you with someone else
<bazhang> we were trying to get you a fully working install
<mingdao> nvm
<mingdao> I'm working on it now
<mingdao> it's installed, and running
<mingdao> how to learn from "apt-get <command>", or some other way, which is the lastest available nvidia driver?
<mingdao> issued "apt-get" but I don't see it there
<bazhang> mingdao, if you want more direct contact with developers, join the artful mailing list
<mingdao> right now I just want to get some stuff ready to use this at work tomorrow
<mingdao> am a simple man
<mingdao> was that your answer to my last question?
<bazhang> nopers
<mingdao> do you know the answer?
<bazhang> to find the current nivida drivers for you machine
<mingdao> yes
<bazhang> what is the card
<mingdao> NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<mingdao> also has the Intel ofc
<Bashing-om> mingdao: kabylake for Intel ?
<mingdao> Skylake
<mingdao> also my wired NIC didn't load
<Bashing-om> mingdao: kabylake see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364663 .
<mingdao> Bashing-om: me Skylake
<mingdao> yes, I've had this one since March 2014
<mingdao> not affected
<mingdao> my Thinkpad P50, I'm not sure about
<mingdao> but thanks
<mingdao> I'll read the report you posted; might be different than the one from Debian I previously read
<mingdao> nouveau is working okay
<mingdao> if nouveau/intel are fine for 2 external screens, I'm good
<mingdao> wondering why e1000e didn't load
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-finalize-the-unity-to-gnome-shell-transition-517331.shtml
<sary> reporting bugs in 17.10 concerns #ubuntu+1 , -devel , or both!
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/1709572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709572 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in require_version(): Namespace Secret not available" [Medium,New]
<sary> this just happened.
<flocculant> sary: confirmed that bug
<sary> flocculant: Okay! 
<sary> Yep, just received and e-mail confomation. Thanks!
<flocculant> downgrading to previous version and it works
<sary> flocculant: feel free to add that as a comment to the bug.
<flocculant> sary: missing gir1.2-secret-1 - person who deals with that package will be aware when online
<sary> So they wrill be notifed to the bug..
<flocculant> that and I pinged them elsewhere
<sary> Nice!
<mingdao> since I'm new to ubuntu, is running "apt-get changelog system-config-printer" in a vt an easy way to learn when the pkg is updated?
<tsimonq2> mingdao: I would suggest apt-listchanges
<tsimonq2> mingdao: Whenever you run apt dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade (they recommend you use apt, not apt-get) it will show you the changelogs
<tsimonq2> mingdao: You just first have to configure it by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges
<mingdao> tsimonq2: thanks
<flocculant> sary: and fixed
<sary> flocculant: Yes, the bug  was fixed in the package system-config-printer -1.5.9+20170804-0ubuntu2 Fix Committed => Fix Released by Till Kamppeter .
<Guest46914> libreoffice 5.4 has been in debian unstable for 12 days, and debian import freeze isn't until 2017-08-24, so will it be imported for 17.10?
<nacc> Guest46914: libreoffice has a delta, so it needs to be merged by someon to update it.
<Guest46914> nacc: any chance someone is on that?
<nacc> Guest46914: not sure, you'd need to ask the desktop team
<Guest46914> :/
<valorie> Guest46914: best bet is to file a bug on launchpad noting the above
<valorie> the desktop team is very stretched and that is the most efficient
<Guest46914> they already responded.
<valorie> excellent
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-10
<donofrio_>  If anyone has some time and feel like helping here is my new install of 17.04 and I get this (mouse moves aross both screens and I can even bring up terminal on left side - any thoughts of how to fix? https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm4Z_w3Cbr3OW7rNKHw  hwinfo@ https://apaste.info/naDx
<mingdao> think that's called tearing
<mingdao> not sure; never eXPerienced it
<donofrio_> mingdao, yes that is what is is doiing exactly
<mingdao> that's an Apple computer?
<donofrio_> yes
<mingdao> never eXPerienced one of those, either
<donofrio_> imac5,5 I believe
<mingdao> I can't tell much from that output
<mingdao> can you post the output of: lspci -k|nc termbin.com 9999
<mingdao> if you have netcat
<mingdao> AMD/ATI ... wonder if that's the amdgpu 
<donofrio_> mingdao, the #ubuntu camp wanted 17.04 and not 17.10 so I'm rebuilding In 40 min I'll be back to 17.10
<donofrio_> fwiw dmesg is https://apaste.info/X1vH
<mingdao> donofrio_: I'm not going to be much help atm ... must take daughter to the store; just saw you went 10m w/no response
<mingdao> hopefully someone w/Mac eXPerience will show up
<mingdao> check the forums, also, as this channel seems pretty low traffic
<donofrio_> k I'll be here (I've been on iirc for over two decades and I know things take time.....) back to lurking for me ;)
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-11
<graingert> will there be a GTk3+ build of firefox?
<graingert> with wayland
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-13
<lotuspsychje> any news of always-visible dock yet?
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-07
<luxifer> Hi there... can someone point me at how to swap fthe mapping of two keys? I managed to do this for the vterm but not on X. I've tried Xmodmap as well as a custom symbols file but it hardly worked. I have a pc105/de keyboard and I want to swap the mapping of the LWIN / LSGT keys entirely... all I managed to do was to map LWIN on to LSGT, i.e. both  "<" and WIN were sent to my de (Plasma), while LWIN did not trigger WIN 
<luxifer> however, I want my WIN-Key to be my <>| key and vice versa
<luxifer> xev gives me 94 for my <>| key and 133 for my win-key, so I did
<luxifer> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rTyvM94k/
<luxifer> which failed to produce the desired result
<luxifer> my symbols file also did not work in that regards
<luxifer> "boot/grub/grub.cfg=/boot/grub/grub.cfg" "boot/grub/de.gkb=/tmp/de.gkb"
<luxifer> oops
<luxifer> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YZ3MJrHi/
<luxifer> do I have to make a new keycode table and manually configure my keyboard? would this even be transparent to the existing keymaps?
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-08
<leonardus> will 18.10 have wayland again since it's not a LTS release?
<hggdh> leonardus: wayland *is* there already, just not the default
<leonardus> well yeah, but what I meant is will it be the default
<hggdh> leonardus: if the developers fix the major outstanding issues & compatibilities, then it may happen
<leonardus> i think having wayland as the default would hepl the developers fix the major outstanding issues & compatibilities
<leonardus> that's why i loved 17.10 having wayland by default, it gives more attention to the issues
<luxifer> Can I create an xkb keycode file for a specific evdev keyboard?
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-11
<nikolam> Hi, I compiled ZFS 0.9.7 for Ubuntu-next and installed it under 18.04 current. But even with that I can't mount r/w ZFS pool created back in April with illumos distro.
<nikolam> It says it is lacking com.delphix:spacemap_v2  , that is inside OpenZFS GIT as I got info.
<nikolam> Any pland on updating ZFS in Ubuntu to be able to handle com.delphix:spacemap_v2 ? (If it is in illumos, I bet it is in production a year before that or something..
<nikolam> Or Ubuntu is just waiting official OpenZFS belease archive?
<nikolam> release
<uebera||> nikolam: spacemap_v2 is not part of 0.9.7, you'd need to use the master branch for this.
<nikolam> uebera||, I figured that. I then wonder about debian patches in Ubuntu's package to apply. Not very compile savvy
<uebera||> See https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/blob/zfs-0.7.9/man/man5/zpool-features.5 vs. https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/blob/master/man/man5/zpool-features.5
<uebera||> nikolam: I would suggest to *not* try to cherry-pick changes from upstream and apply them to the Ubuntu package. This is asking for trouble and you would probably end up being the single person on earth with that build on your hands.
<uebera||> What you can try is to forget about the Ubuntu specific changes and build master from upstream (people on #zfsonlinux might be able to give you a hand here).
<uebera||> Recreating the pool might still be far easier/straight-forward if you plan to use Ubuntu for production use.
<nikolam> Yeah uebera|| that's similar advice I got on Zol too. Also recreating pool is a goot idea, providing I first do zfs send/restore for datasets.
<nikolam> Yet I was starting to get stubborn, realizing it's April pool on illumos and it's still not in Zol release.
<nikolam> Thanks uebera|| !
<uebera||> yw ;)
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-12
<Bashing-om> I be pre-occupied for a while Building the weekly UWN wiki.
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-05
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.searchtext=snap&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_p
<tarzeau> atch=&field.has_no_package=
<tarzeau> i really wonder why ubuntu forces users into snap
<tarzeau> and if 20.04 will be so as well or not
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: i think that will depend how much user oppose to it
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: think in this stage, all we can do is file alot of bugs
<tarzeau> i'm testing building chromium-browser backports from debian...
<tarzeau> and we just had weekly meeting, considering like google, switch to debian
<TJ-> tarzeau: I think the rationale for a lot of the snap packaging (by Canonical) is to make rolling release style for rapidly changing projects less of a headache to manage - which in the regular release process would be constant SRUs and/or backports
<tarzeau> i don't want rolling release for rapidly changing projects. and that'd be possible with deb packages perfectly fine too
<tarzeau> once i'm done with pip2/python2 removal, i'm certainly not adding snap. i'll get rid of pip and snap both at the same time, by 20.04. and building chromium-browser is PITA, so it'll be no option to create an autobuild. much easier to just switch to debian again (we had it for years after all)
<tarzeau> unity was the only reason (among nvidia officiall supporting ubuntu) to have ubuntu
<tarzeau> (and oh well the fixed release dates, but fine if i don't have them anymore)
<TJ-> tarzeau: rolling release for .deb wouldn't be possible if the package has extensive dependencies on external library versions that keep being changed
<tarzeau> TJ-: chromium-browser doesn't. i'm able to do a simple autobackport of chromium-browser (sid) to bionic
<tarzeau> i'm more concerned about companies doing this: https://mathpix.com/
<tarzeau> provide their software for linux ONLY via snap, no source
<TJ-> tarzeau: right, but snap is aimed at more than chromium, I think that was part of the original thinking behind snaps. The major aim being to allow 3rd party developers to easily add proprietary applications 
<tarzeau> does matlab, mathematica, maple already exist as snaps?
<tarzeau> idl? 
<TJ-> I have no idea I don't allow snaps
<tarzeau> that's been solved by environment-modules and spack
<tarzeau> what is your antispyware measures?
<tarzeau> we also have snaps operated away for 18.04 LTS machines
<tarzeau> the report back on installation (if you say no, it reports back you want to opt out) the motd reports machine/memory/etc infos
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-07
<tarzeau> why does ubuntu not sync ansible from debian?
<tarzeau> 2.7.8 in eoan? 2.8.3 in sid since 1/08/19
<OerHeks> some of us use the ppa
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<tarzeau> i don't trust any PPA, unless i reviewed the source packages. or only use my own, but that's not ppa but reprepro
<EoflaOE> Nautilus seems to be freezing when I am trying to restore a hidden file from the trash bin. Is this a bug or only me?
<RikMills> tarzeau: you can always file a bug requesting one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess#Submitting_your_request
<tarzeau> RikMills: i'm faster building my own :)
<tarzeau> RikMills: i'd rather like popcon.ubuntu.com fixed! (waiting for it 3 years)
<tarzeau> bugs have been filed. nothing ever happens\
<RikMills> tarzeau: test building the debian version
<dupondje> tarzeau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ansible/+bug/1839312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839312 in ansible (Ubuntu) "Sync ansible 2.8.3+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there :)
<RikMills> looks like it would break tests on ansible-lint if synced
<RikMills> https://ci.debian.net/packages/a/ansible-lint/unstable/amd64/
<RikMills> so would get stuck in eoan-proposed
<tarzeau> dupondje: +1
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i think popcon was replaced by telemetry.
<tarzeau> tomreyn: so they should close the page, remove popularity-contest
<tomreyn> true
<tomreyn> or rther keep it open so we ca have open stats, too.
<tarzeau> what open? the numbers are freaking wrong, more i386 than amd64?
<tarzeau> but 18.04 doesn't exist for i386
<tarzeau> close it. or fix it. nothing else
<tomreyn> i mean spend time on making it work properly and keep it open.
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/popularity-contest/+bug/1839129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839129 in popularity-contest (Ubuntu) "fix it or remove it" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tarzeau> tomreyn: i'm absolutely for that as well, many people tried that 1,5 years ago, FAILED
<tarzeau> i gave up ubuntu people are able to fix it
<tarzeau> but i'm sure they can just remove it all
<tarzeau> they're collecting the data after all, just not putting it online
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/popularity-contest/+bug/1067277 since 2013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067277 in popularity-contest (Ubuntu) "popcon.ubuntu.com: Ubuntu Popularity Contest statistics is out of date" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-08
<RikMills> tarzeau: ansible synced
<tarzeau> RikMills: cool thanks!
<tarzeau> $ chromium-browser       
<tarzeau> cannot open path of the current working directory: Permission denied
<tarzeau> damn snap
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-10
<luna> https://streaming.media.ccc.de/froscon2019/S1#schedule https://www.froscon.de/en/news/today-is-the-day-2/ Linux conference in Germany
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-11
<Kow> In eoan, is the linux kernel being compiled against gcc-8, or gcc-9 with the additional hardening turned off? Quite a few of the linux kernel modules FTBFS in gcc-9...obviously the correct solution is to correct the code. Checking patchwork, most of the fixes are still open/pending and haven't actually made it to mainline yet
<lotuspsychje> Kow: questions about the ubuntu kernel, try #ubuntu-kernel
<TJ-> Kow: look at the build log
<Kow> for +1 as well?
<EoflaOE> hi lotuspsychje.
<Kow> nevermind, i got the answer
<Kow> looks like we're still compiling it against gcc-7 (cat /proc/version )
<Kow> must have a special build environment for the kernel because if I build it using the standard eoan environment, it attempts to use gcc-9... maybe i should just push through with it as I have already patched a few things.. and if I recall, gcc-9 is needed for live patching.. which is what we're pushing for in 19.10 anyways
<Kow> oh im an idiot, nevermind.. this is what happens when i have too many VMs running
<Kow> 1 bionic, 1 disco, 1 eoan standard, 1 eoan with a few test packages, 1 debian buster
<TJ-> as per the build.log:  The following NEW packages will be installed:
<TJ->   cpp-9 g++-9 gcc-9 gcc-9-base libapt-pkg5.90 libgcc-9-dev libisl21 libjson-c4
<TJ->   libpcre2-8-0 libreadline8 libstdc++-9-dev
<Kow> yea TJ it's being built against gcc-9, i was accidentally in a bionic vm
<Kow> clearly there are some patches being applied that I need to locate because the pieces of the code that FTBFS from mainline are different in the ubuntu sources... just gotta find those patches, which is like looking for a needle in a haystack
<lotuspsychje> talk to the kernel guys :p
<EoflaOE> Why do I have a window border around the Window? I am using Openbox.
<Kow> found it, my question was really a debian question: https://salsa.debian.org/kernel-team/linux/tree/master/debian/patches/bugfix/all
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-04
<luna_> Any way to test the 5.8 kernel in Ubuntu yet? 
<oerheks> maybe mainline ppa? but then you are on your own
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<luna_> ah any idea when the update pos up in the 20.10 Daily images?
<luna_>  / updates
<luna_> oerheks: 
<luna_> oerheks*
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-05
<oerheks>  my internet pr
<oerheks> oops
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-06
<coconut> Does the ubuntu installer has a log file somewhere for seeing why the installer starts removing packages on installing?
<tomreyn> coconut: system log files usually go somewhere below /var/log. i htnk the logs you refer to go to /var/log/release-upgrade or similar.
<coconut> that is what i expected, but had to ask
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-08
<oerheks> 
